# Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie



## RazorRamon (26. September 2010)

Diesen Thread erstelle ich, damit hier Fotos schöner Singlespeed-Touren gepostet werden können. Am besten mit kurzer (oder ausführlicher) Beschreibung der Strecke, Besonderheiten, und vor allem natürlich schöner, stimmungsvoller Bilder! Wobei es natürlich keine Bevormundung geben soll, jeder findet es woanders schön, und jeder hält andere Infos für wichtig. Also einfach Mut, und posten, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2010)

zum glück haben andere leute leistungsfähige photoapparate. 
samstag 65km, 1200hm, kurz vor ende der tour hieß es noch 1300hm..., bei ständigem nieselregen, temperaturen zwischen 5 und 13°, 36:16, ohne federung und mit felgenbremsen.
goslar, schalke, wolfswarte, torfhaus, bad harzburg, goslar.

wiegetritt = singlespeed






galeriebewusst hab ich mein bestes versucht, um den schaltungsfahrer zu verdecken.





bilder von käpt'n kaba/schaltgeist.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (27. September 2010)

fixie tour oberhausen /hünxe/bottrop.
länge ca 50 km.
übersetzung: 42/16 (nullvektor),44/16 (mike)
bereifung:vr  marathon plus,hr conti top touring(nullvektor)
vr und hr  marathon plus(mike)
die route ging hauptsächlich durch den wald.wir haben auch versucht die trails mitzunehmen.hat bis auf einen sturz vom mike ganz gut geklappt.an einigen stellen musste man dann aber doch das rad tragen.da geht mit den dünnen reifen dann einfach nix mehr.




kleine pause im wald

so dann gings auf die halde.ich sag nur 42/16 wir mussten die halde in serpentinen hochfahren,weil die räder auf der direkten schotterpiste durchdrehten....wir haben aber die gelegenheit direkt genutzt um mal zu testen wie weit man sein fixie auf einem singletrail prügeln kann....sehr grenzwertige erfahrung und bergaub auch zum teil nicht lustig




so 2/3 geschafft




sieger pose von mike,naja ganz oben waren wir noch nicht.

oben angekommen konnte man dann endlich den ausblick übers ruhrgebeat geniesen.leider alles nur handyfotos.so kommt es leider nicht so gut rüber.


----------



## argh (27. September 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zum glück haben andere leute leistungsfähige photoapparate.
> samstag 65km, 1200hm, kurz vor ende der tour hieß es noch 1300hm..., bei ständigem nieselregen, temperaturen zwischen 5 und 13°, 36:16, ohne federung und mit felgenbremsen.
> goslar, schalke, wolfswarte, torfhaus, bad harzburg, goslar.



die unterschiedlichen angaben resultieren daraus, dass lars und ich dich noch abgeholt haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> die unterschiedlichen angaben resultieren daraus, dass lars und ich dich noch abgeholt haben.



100hm weniger, weil wir vom markt zur harzlodge gefahrn sind? 
ach was solls


----------



## argh (27. September 2010)

ich weiss doch auch nicht... unterschiedliche geräte?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. September 2010)

vielleicht zählt deins weniger, weil deine räder größer sind!?


----------



## RZL DZL (28. September 2010)

netter fixie-tour-bericht.


----------



## olli (28. September 2010)

Tour zur Schwarzen Tenn bei Bad Wiessee.
Kleine Tour mit eine paar knackigen Steigungen. Ich wollte einigen Leuten bei ihrer Rückkehr von deren Alpencross entgegenradeln, habe sie aber verfehlt und bin dann nach kurzer Rast in der Schwarztenn-Alm wieder umgekehrt.

Der Fixie29OffroadCruiser ist wirklich nicht schlecht im Gelände, Fixed ohne Hinterrad-Bremse eine 20% Steigung runterzufahren macht allerdings kaum Spaß.


----------



## Ketchyp (28. September 2010)

nullvektor schrieb:


> fixie tour oberhausen /hünxe/bottrop.
> länge ca 50 km.
> übersetzung: 42/16 (nullvektor),44/16 (mike)
> bereifung:vr  marathon plus,hr conti top touring(nullvektor)
> vr und hr  marathon plus(mike)



Bin letztens auch die Fixietour (angeblich laut Googlemaps 80km) mit ner (kurzen) Jeanshose gefahren - irgendwie braucht man da noch ne adäquate Bekleidung 

Was ich eigtl fragen wollte, gibts n Feedback zu der Reifenwahl?


----------



## martn (28. September 2010)

neulich, als noch sommer war:
















mehr bilder, größer, und mit knapper beschreibung und schaltern: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157624676520627/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (28. September 2010)

martn schrieb:


>


 
Ein Traum!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (28. September 2010)

Coole Sache, die Halde Haniel möcht ich ebenso mit der Fixiecrosseuse noch in diesem Jahr schaffen komplett ohne Schieben. 
Aber erstmal auch über die "Serpentinenseite", auf dem direkten Weg hab ich schon mitm Singlespeedmtb (36:17) Probleme. 

Die Bilder von der letzten (auch Halden-)Singlespeedtour liegen noch auf dem Film in der analogen SLR, reich ich nach.


----------



## nullvektor (28. September 2010)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Bin letztens auch die Fixietour (angeblich laut Googlemaps 80km) mit ner (kurzen) Jeanshose gefahren - irgendwie braucht man da noch ne adäquate Bekleidung
> 
> Was ich eigtl fragen wollte, gibts n Feedback zu der Reifenwahl?



hi
ab 50 km ist es doch egal was man auf dem fixie anhat.man will nicht mehr treten, der hintern schmerzt,die handgelenke und schulter............. und man will heim zu mama.

der marathon plus ist halt der beste kompromiss aus strasse und wald.wenn es trocken ist kann man dann auch gut im wald fahren.pannensicherheit ist auch top.ok das man auf der strasse nicht ganz so gut rollt lässt sich verschmerzen.dafür kann ich fast überall fahren
ohne stress.der top touring(in schmal) ist deswegen hinten drauf,weil er nur seitenprofil hat.man kann skidden und hat auf lockeren boden grip.und er ist unverwüstlich.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich mit einem befreundeten Schalter von Johanniskreuz aus in den "Pfälzer Mountainbikepark" starten, aber der Junge hatte, wie gewohnt, kurzfristig abgesagt.

Also bin ich alleine die "Hinkelstein-Tour" gefahren. Am Ziel angekommen erinnerte ich mich an die Knipse und stellte auf "Selbstauslöser":








Unterwegs lockten lauschige Plätze zur Rast und zum Genuss der Flasche Malzbier!





Insgesamt war ich ca. 20 km auf unbefestigten Wegen unterwegs, vorher hatte ich noch eine berufliche Kurierfahrt von etwa 15 km auf der Landstraße integriert. Einige knackige Steigungen im Pfälzer Wald kosteten ganz schön Kraft. Und ziemlich frisch war es heute morgen auch.


----------



## nullvektor (5. Oktober 2010)

heute ne kleine halden runde gedreht.
eine der wenigen möglichkeiten in meiner nähe  höhenmeter zu machen.übersetzung 40/16.




















och nööööö  nicht mit dem rad


----------



## mubi (6. Oktober 2010)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Also bin ich alleine die "Hinkelstein-Tour" gefahren. Am Ziel angekommen erinnerte ich mich an die Knipse und stellte auf "Selbstauslöser":



hast dich dann beim geräusch des auslösers erschrocken oder warum hüpfst du so rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2010)

mubi schrieb:


> hast dich dann beim geräusch des auslösers erschrocken oder warum hüpfst du so rum?


 
Ich kann einfach nicht still stehen, ich muss immerzu tanzen!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (18. Oktober 2010)

Heute bisschen am Rhein langgecruised:


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2010)

nix los hier, wa?


----------



## F-N-C (22. November 2010)

Feierabendrunde quer durch die City gedreht, 25km gehen vielleicht noch nicht ganz als Tour durch, für mehr reicht unter der Woche die Zeit aber nicht...
Gegen Ende der Runde konnte ich mich dann durchringen mal kurz anzuhalten und die Kamera rauszupulen:


----------



## mäxx__ (23. November 2010)

jawoll, der Stop hat sich aber auch echt gelohnt - cooles Foto!!!


----------



## stahlinist (5. Dezember 2010)

Kalter Stahl auf weichem Schnee.
MT-Racing/Time TMT/Panaracer Spike: völlige Kontrolle!
34/16: völlige Erschöpfung!


----------



## eddy 1 (5. Dezember 2010)




----------



## RazorRamon (17. Dezember 2010)




----------



## RazorRamon (31. Dezember 2010)

Die 36:17 Übersetzung ist gerade noch lang genug, um bei trockenem, festem Untergrund einigermaßen Tempo machen zu können. Doch im Schnee brachte ich nur meine Pumpe damit auf Touren. Mein Herzschlag pochte so laut, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, mein Trommelfell damit auf Dauer zu schädigen!


----------



## Nafets190 (1. Januar 2011)

Zwar schon bisschen her die Tour aber passt hier ganz gut.





Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyX (3. Januar 2011)

Dicke Übersetzung 

Bin selber mal 54/15 gefahren, also 3,6. War mir aber zu heftig, war allerdings auch Stadtverkehr.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Januar 2011)

DannyX schrieb:


> Dicke Übersetzung
> 
> Bin selber mal 54/15 gefahren, also 3,6. War mir aber zu heftig, war allerdings auch Stadtverkehr.


Habe gerade mein fixes RR von 50/18 auf 52/16 umgebaut (magic Gear). Ich hoffe, damit komme ich zurecht, sobald es das Wetter wieder zulässt. Vorher musste ich bergab einfach zu schnell kurbeln, während es auf der Gerade eigentlich gereicht hat, und bis zu 14% Steigungen auch, wenn sie nicht gerade mehrere Kilometer lang waren.


----------



## Nafets190 (3. Januar 2011)

Mein Renner oben hat 52/18. Geht ganz gut, fahre hauptsächlich in der Stadt. Wenn es mal zu einer kleinen Tour ins hügelige kommt, muss man halt etwas fester treten.


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Januar 2011)

War bisschen unterwegs. Die Mosel ist etwas übergelaufen.





Stefan


----------



## argh (9. Januar 2011)

trendy.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2011)

gestern ne tour  um schweinfurt gemacht kaum fahrbare trails 
aber super schöne mischung aus sonne schnee nebel und jede menge wasser


----------



## nullvektor (9. Januar 2011)

hallo
trotz dicken kopp ne kleine tour gemacht.
hier war noch alles gut.




öhm,das lag da letzten herbst aber noch nicht??




dmr trailstar 38/18.übersetzung war nen ticken zu heftig für schlammschlachten.











[/URL][/IMG]
der wald hatte sich ganz schön verändert seit letztem jahr.man konnte nicht sehr gut fahren,oft musste ich tragen oder war in einer sackgasse.hatte sogar für ne zeit die orientierung verloren.der winter hat ganze arbeit geleistet.überall äste ,bäume, schlammlöcher.....
spass ist anders

ach nö kein bock auf wasserschlacht


----------



## mäxx__ (11. Januar 2011)

Wunderschöne kleine Wintertour im verschneiten Tüssling und Umgebung am 2.1.2011.
Kein Mensch war unterwegs, nur ein paar Rehe liefen im Wald rum


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Januar 2011)

Schnee hatten wir auch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullvektor (11. Januar 2011)

tja hier is leider nix mehr mit schnee.naja der winter is ja noch lang.


----------



## Nafets190 (11. Januar 2011)

nette Touren. Gegen etwas Schnee hätte ich momentan auch nichts einzuwenden. Besser als Regen


----------



## Nafets190 (16. Januar 2011)

folgendes Bild offenbarte sich mir auf meiner heutigen Tour




Da habe ich mich, bzw. mein Velo gerne dazu gesellt





Stefan


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Januar 2011)

Tollen Sonnenschein und eisige Kälte hatte ich heute auf meiner zweistündigen Runde. Die großen Räder sind auf hartgefrorenem Rüttel-Untergrund auch deutlich komfortabler als die 26er!


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2011)

zu kalt zum viel knipsen.


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Februar 2011)

Die Steigung war mir mit 36:18 zu knackig, vielleicht bin ich im August in der Form das hochzufahren. Die Doppelkette hätte jedoch keine Probleme gehabt, und nicht mal mein "billig Hinterrad" hatte bei der Geländetour irgendwelche Ausfallerscheinungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute auch meine neues Fahrrad ausführen











Macht gut Laune das Teil!  

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Februar 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Macht gut Laune das Teil!
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan


Das glaube ich gerne! Erstens ist das ein bildschönes Teil, zweitens gibt es sowieso nicht allzuviel, was mehr Spaß macht, als die ersten Ausritte mit dem neuen Schätzchen!


----------



## bastimon (7. Februar 2011)

argh schrieb:


> trendy.




die cap und die karte im hinterrad runden das bild ab!


----------



## martn (7. Februar 2011)

nochn kona (unit 29):




http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/5419500252/


----------



## F4B1 (7. Februar 2011)

War heute auch unterwegs, schöne 40km, keine Wolke am Himmel, kaum was los aufn Radweg.
Ging vom Westpark in Bochum bis Zollverein in Essen, und wieder zurück. Unterwegs auf ner Halde eben ein schönes Foto geschossen.




In groß hier.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Februar 2011)

War heute gut Matsch fressen ;-)





Sehschwäche? HIER in Groß 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2011)




----------



## Murph (23. Februar 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/841195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aaah
Eisenstangentrail. 
Diesmal hat dein VR anscheinend den letzten Absatz wohl nicht überlebt?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2011)

ja, zu wenig luftdruck + kantige steine sind eine plättende kombination.
aber gefahren bin ich trotzdem alles


----------



## kurbel_jim (23. Februar 2011)

einmal um die heide rum: heute 50km/300hm mitm eingänger unterwegs gewesen, trotz der lieben sonne wars kalt genug, die feldwege gefroren zu halten, im wald wars trotzdem recht frostig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2011)

fixed + gefroren ist ein eiertanz. respekt.


----------



## kurbel_jim (24. Februar 2011)

es geht eigentlich. am schlimmsten waren eisflächen oder durchfurchte wege, die gefroren sind. das geht dann auch unglaublich gut in die beine


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Februar 2011)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> es geht eigentlich. am schlimmsten waren eisflächen oder durchfurchte wege, die gefroren sind. das geht dann auch unglaublich gut in die beine



Fixed dürfte den Vorteil haben, dass man vor glatten Stellen ja noch schnell rückwärts fahren kann


----------



## F-N-C (26. Februar 2011)

Gemütliche Runde durch Berlin's Südosten gedreht:




Bild leider ohne Rad. Das wollte ohne Spikes zum verrecken nicht auf's Eis...




Romatischer Sonnenuntergang am Teltowkanal.




Bisschen Schattenspielerei.


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Februar 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Bisschen Schattenspielerei.



Ovale Kettenblätter sind ja bekannt - aber ovale Laufräder waren mir neu.


----------



## corefire (27. Februar 2011)

Arschfahl stand die Sonne am Himmel und dank minus 10° fror es mich am...


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Februar 2011)

Herrlicher Sonnenschein, ideale Bedingungen um den neuen, längeren Vorbau, sowie den breiteren Lenker an meinem Doppelketten-Dürkopp zu testen. Und es passt wie angegossen. Auch wenn mir kurz nach dem Fotoshooting bei einem kleinen Umfaller am Steilhang zunächst der Sattel seitlich verdrehte, und anschließend nach dem Richten der Schnellspannhebel zur Stützenklemmung abbrach, so dass ich stehend nach Hause fahren musste. Waren aber nur noch etwa 10 Kilometer, also kein Problem.


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2011)

über die felder und dann an der hangkante zurück.
sind zwar nur weinberge, aber der pfad war mit einem edelweiss markiert.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (7. März 2011)

Heute mal die neue Goldkette ausgefahren 





Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corefire (7. März 2011)

ja die ist geil. das knarzen übertönt schon bald alle anderen umweltgeräusche.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. März 2011)

Damals, als ich noch fit und dynamisch, ähh, jung und dumm war. Es fehlte an vernünftigen Verkehrsmitteln, drum musste ich halt mit dem Fahrrad fahren. So ziemlich das bekloppteste was ich je gemacht hab:

Morgens um 11 erstmal ganz gemütlich starten:




(Man sieht schon die Alpen, die ersten Stunden sind also geschafft).

Der ein oder andere schöne Weg war auch dabei:





Es ist tatsächlich dunkel geworden bevor ich da war:





Irgendwann hab ich dann sogar nach reichlich kalt und Regen ein wenig Sonnenschein gefunden:





Fast am Ende, da gings dann praktisch nur noch bergab und ich hab das Ziel auch fast direkt gefunden:





Jaja, so war das damals...


----------



## m(A)ui (10. März 2011)

Ein klassiker!


----------



## lone_wolf (10. März 2011)

Respekt! Und ein klasse geschriebener Bericht 
...bin schon mehr als nur ein bisschen neidisch...


----------



## Nafets190 (10. März 2011)

Geile Geschichte und tolle Leistung!
War sehr amüsant zu lesen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2011)

Ah Chicken lebt noch.
Immer wieder ne schöne Geschichte.

Grusss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (12. März 2011)

Danke. Ich weiss nicht ob das so beneidenswert ist. Eigentlich war die Tour ja doch eher langweilig und so. Ausserdem war hinterher mal ne zeitlang das Knie kaputt (entweder ich bin da senslibler geworden oder ich habs mir tatsächlich kaputt gemacht. Merk manchmal immer noch was). 
Aber ich finds immer wieder geil wie ******* mein Rad und ich auf dem letzten Foto aussehen. 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Ah Chicken lebt noch.
> Immer wieder ne schöne Geschichte.
> 
> Grusss



Klar lebt der noch... Wir sollten uns mal wieder zufällig am Gardasee treffen oder so. Ulm ist ja jetzt bei mir nicht mehr so aktuell. Bist du zufällig übernächste Woche in Finale Ligure?


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2011)

wir waren auch unterwegs:





eigentlich wollten nur der alex und ich radeln aber irgendwann waren wir zu 4.

icke hiermit...mein alltagsrad:





der alex mit nem schönen diamanten:





hier hab ich dann festgestellt daß mein spanner weg muss:





und hier wir 2 deppen bei gummibärchen und käse


----------



## mäxx__ (14. März 2011)

und hier wir 2 deppen bei gummibärchen und käse



[/QUOTE]

kuhles Leichtbauohr...


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2011)

lorch - loreley, dann über den rheinsteig nach lorchhausen









im tal dann noch ca. 45km bis mainz, meist flach.


----------



## ToyDoll (15. März 2011)

Letzten Mittwoch, 50km, 670hm


----------



## Warduck (15. März 2011)

Mächtig viel Landschaft*g


----------



## Warduck (18. März 2011)

Heute die erste Testtour mit meinem Silberfisch, gleich kombiniert mit Training für die Hunde, sind Personensuchhunde und wir arbeiten fürs DRK ich hatte Abends vorher einen Pullover versteckt.


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

der braun weiße sieht aus wie ne bulldogge.....fetzt

da musste bestimmt erstmal grinsen wenn dich der unterbiss anschaut


----------



## Warduck (18. März 2011)

.. das ist ist Old English Bulldog, die Lillie, ein Herz von einem Hund ohne Unterbiss oder so , die wurden nicht auf Aussehen gezüchtet, ein Scheidungskind und bei mir gelandet, die andere ist Luna, Stafford-Französch Bulldog, da hat die Frau gemerkt, Luna war 8 Wochen, dass sie schwanger ist und hat sie weggegeben, der andere nicht im Bild, ist Max, 16 Jahre alt und schon in Rente, obwohl er der beste Suchhund ist.


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

schön schön. sieht man selten als rettungshund. find ich aber gut da die meisten leute doggen und mastinos grundsätzlich in die falsche ecke drängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warduck (18. März 2011)

von wegen Unterbiss:


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2011)

ach der gefällt. wenn wir unseren nicht hätten dann wär hier auch ne bulldogge.

aber wir haben unsere maus aus ner schlechten haltung rausholen können und da wars uns wichtiger ihr ein schönes leben zu geben wie den wunschhund zu haben.


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2011)

jaja Doggen sind klasse!





Das ist Püppi


----------



## Warduck (19. März 2011)

...meiner ist ja keine Dogge... sondern ein Bulldog


----------



## Milan0 (19. März 2011)

> find ich aber gut da die meisten leute doggen und mastinos grundsätzlich in die falsche ecke drängen.



war auf das angespielt


----------



## RazorRamon (20. März 2011)

Schönes "Unterthema", unsere Hunde. Leider kann ich meinen treuen Freund nicht auf längere Radtouren mitnehmen. Er ist eher der Sprintertyp, und mehr als maximal 5 bis 6 Kilometer tun ihm nicht gut. Allerdings gibt er auf dieser Distanz immer das Tempo vor, und ich muss anständig reintreten, um ihm zu folgen.


----------



## Warduck (20. März 2011)

unzertrennlich... auch ich fahr mit der Bulldogdame nicht über 5 Kilometer und das auch nur im langsamen Tempo, bolz dann halt mit dem Bike ein bissel rum, die Dame unten "luna" würde aber jede Distanz mitlaufen, bin mal mit dem Mofa durch den Wald gedüst und hab nicht gemerkt, das sie mir nachgelaufen ist, bei 35 hat sie mich überholt . Stafford-Französische Bulldog Mix.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. März 2011)

Kein Vierbeiner aber dennoch ein harter Hund!


















Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Warduck (20. März 2011)

jo, aber ein schöner scharfer Hund, schönes Bike, trotz dem Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2011)

kurze hosen  jungs, passt auf eure knie auf.


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2011)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## RazorRamon (22. März 2011)

Respekt für diese Motivauswahl!


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2011)

irgendwie herbstlich.

aber das rad ist gut.


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2011)

Dieses abgeblühte Sonnenblumenfeld sah auch im Winter gut aus; aber erst am Wochenende beim Joggen kam mir die Idee, meinen Arbeitsweg etwas umzuplanen und das Bike in dem Feld zu fotografieren...;
Muss heute auf dem Heimweg nochmals dorthin, da ich zum fotografieren mein Kabelschloss vom Sattelgestell abgenommen und auf den Boden gelegt, aber nicht mitgenommen habe.
Meine Trinkflasche steht auch noch auf dem Küchentisch - die trinkt aber sicher mein Junior aus.

Irgendwie läufts heute ned ganz soooo rund.


----------



## gtbiker (22. März 2011)

mäxx, junger Mann, noch nie was von Urheberrecht gehört?
Kiek mal hier, ca. Mitte der Seite:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35913+
Da kiekste, wa? So, und nun her die Lizenzgebühren, aber dalli!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> mäxx, junger Mann, noch nie was von Urheberrecht gehört?
> Kiek mal hier, ca. Mitte der Seite:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35913+
> Da kiekste, wa? So, und nun her die Lizenzgebühren, aber dalli!



ähnliches hab ich vorhin auch gedacht


----------



## mäxx__ (22. März 2011)

klasse, da hast also auch eine gute Location fürs Fotografieren gefunden


----------



## gtbiker (22. März 2011)

Yo, genau wie du, klasse Bilder


----------



## Nafets190 (22. März 2011)

Tolle Bilder und tolles Bike, hast nur den Weichzeichner beim letzten Bild in den Felgen vergessen . Dachte eben auch das is sowas ähnliches heute morgen schonmal irgendwo anders gesehen habe 

achja Galerie..

Den heutigen Tag und die Feierabendrunde habe ich an der Mosel mit zwei Flaschen Bier und diesem Anblick ausklingen lassen.






Leider nur in handy-qwal.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2011)

gestern abend:


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2011)

klassisch


----------



## Warduck (23. März 2011)

...macht Ihr die Fotos mit Selbstauslöser und fahrt ihr zu zweit?...ach, übrigends "klasse Fotos" macht Spass anzuschauen


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2011)

singlespeed = individualsport


----------



## mäxx__ (23. März 2011)

ich mach meine Bilder selbst, da ich meistens alleine unterwegs bin; und wenn doch zu zweit, heist es immer du bist der "Fotograf"
Ist ja schliesslich auch mein Beruf.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. März 2011)

hi,

kleine Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warduck (23. März 2011)

Feierabendtour, bin ein schlechter Fotograf, sollte mal bei Euch in Lehre gehen  Wie bekommt Ihr die Bilder so gross hier rein?. Selbstauslöser war eine Katastophe


----------



## F-N-C (25. März 2011)

Entspannte Feierabendrunde, mal wieder durch  Berlin's Südosten:

Rennen gegen eine Schnecke gefahren:




Ein bisschen die Steppe bewundert:




Und gegen Ende nochmal etwas geärgert:






Mit Dank und Gruß an die rücksichtsvolle Rennleitung, die gerne den Schrott der Straße fein säuberlich auf den Radweg kehren...


----------



## divergent! (25. März 2011)

immerhin zusammengekehrt


----------



## Schnurps (26. März 2011)

Letzte Wochenende bei einem kleinen Ausflug gesehen.


----------



## pebcak (27. März 2011)

Sonntagstour durch den gerade neuenstehenden Landschaftspark um die Ecke....


----------



## Ampelhasser (28. März 2011)

Auf dem Weg ins menschenleere brandenburger Umland -> mehr dazu hier






Ampel


----------



## coffer (28. März 2011)

Sven - Schee wars und Kette wieder gespannt


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2011)

ich bin gestern auch meine erste "größere" Tour mit dem SSP gefahren. Nbg -> Erlangen (~30km)


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. März 2011)

Das Tomac da oben is lecker!

@pebcak
wie fährt man denn mit dem schwarz/weißen Teil ne Tour

noch vom letzten Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2011)

klassischer wilson




ich kann nur einen "trick"


----------



## Warduck (29. März 2011)

gleiles Teil, geile Mucke.... was hat das Bike für Bremsen, erkennt man nicht richtig. Grüsse Hans


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. März 2011)

@Warduck

sofern Du mich meinst ...

...Danke
sind Froglegs
Die Bremsgriffe wurden zwischenzeitlich gegen ein Paar Cane Creeks SCR-5C ausgetauscht


----------



## Warduck (29. März 2011)

echt klasse, sage mal, wie ist die Bremsleistung, habe zwar keine Frogless, aber ähnliche...   Weinmann, von der Bauart her....

Bin noch in der Aufbauphase und bin bis jetzt noch nicht einen Meter gefahren, weil es fehlen noch ein paar Teile, wird ähnlich wie Deins
(nur anders ). Wie fährt es sich mit dem Lenker???... auch da hab ich keine Erfahrung, springe also ins kalte Wasser und hoffe das es trotzdem was fahrbares wird. Grüsse Hans


----------



## ZwiebelII (29. März 2011)

Warduck schrieb:


> echt klasse, sage mal, wie ist die Bremsleistung...


im Vergleich zu hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen absolut beschissen
...und bei Nässe oder Schnee nochma ne ecke schlechter...
...aber daran gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit



Warduck schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich mit dem Lenker???



halt wie en Crosser
Wenn du bis dato nur MTB gefahren bist ist es schon ne Umstellung...


----------



## Ketchyp (29. März 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> noch vom letzten Herbst
> 
> ]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/5/7/7/9/_/large/IMG_08381



 Hammer


@milano
30km hin&zurück?

Kann dir sonst nur empfehlen am Kanal zu fahren, ER-BA ist eine schöne Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebcak (29. März 2011)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> @pebcak
> wie fährt man denn mit dem schwarz/weißen Teil ne Tour



Das Teil nennt sich Sunn BMiX und wahrscheinlich indem man sich drauf setzt und tritt. Es ist das Spassrad meines Sohnes (9). In seinem Alter geht das auch mit der Geometrie noch zum Tourenfahren.


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. März 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> klassischer wilson
> ich kann nur einen "trick"


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2011)

> @milano
> 30km hin&zurück?



einfach. Stadtmitte bis Stadtmitte 

Bamberg wird die nächste Tour werden.


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2011)

@ZwiebelII: hast Du an deinem on one den 120mm hinterbau?
wie kommst Du mit der kettenlinie hin? ist doch eine ht2 rr kurbel, oder?


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. März 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @ZwiebelII: hast Du an deinem on one den 120mm hinterbau?
> wie kommst Du mit der kettenlinie hin? ist doch eine ht2 rr kurbel, oder?



yep 120mm + HT2, hab das KB auf der Kurbelinnenseite montiert, nich schön aber englisch ...


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2011)

danke.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. März 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Kein Vierbeiner aber dennoch ein harter Hund!



Stelle ich mir ganz schön anspruchsvoll vor, am Anfang jeder Tour erst mal aus dem Moseltal hinaufzukurbeln


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. März 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


>



Hat ja irgendwie was von Endzeitstimmung.


----------



## A.T. (30. März 2011)

mad mäxx - jenseits der donnerkurbel


----------



## pebcak (30. März 2011)

Das Stadtrad auf der Feierabendtour mal in den Wald ausgeführt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (30. März 2011)

proberunde mit kleinen technischen schwierigkeiten. aber jetzt dank 10 fachkette alles im lot:





spacer und vorbau haben auch die position getauscht


----------



## Nafets190 (30. März 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Stelle ich mir ganz schön anspruchsvoll vor, am Anfang jeder Tour erst mal aus dem Moseltal hinaufzukurbeln



Tja was will man machen. Besser als zum Ende jeder Tour aus dem Tal raus zu fahren.

@divergent: cooles Trikot


Mein Bike geht mir momentan mal wieder gut auf den Sack. Besser gesagt der schei** Exzentricker von Trickstuff...


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schnurps (30. März 2011)

Des Bike sieht schick aus
Aber DIESE KÄSEBEEEEEENE gehen ja überhauptnet ...


----------



## Warduck (30. März 2011)

Im ersten Moment, ohne Brille, dachte ich er pinkelt auf sein Bike


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

Schnurps schrieb:


> Aber DIESE KÄSEBEEEEEENE gehen ja überhauptnet ...





na was erwartesten du nachm winter und den ersten sonnenstrahlen?


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2011)

@divergent: dein uralt fully hat was! aber das trikot ist nicht im CI 




Nafets190 schrieb:


> Mein Bike geht mir momentan mal wieder gut auf den Sack. Besser gesagt der schei** Exzentricker von Trickstuff..



das zauberwort heisst kettenspanner.

je nach dem wie leidensfähig Du bist kannst Du natürlich noch ein wenig rumstellen...


----------



## Schnurps (31. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> na was erwartesten du nachm winter und den ersten sonnenstrahlen?



Aber RASIERT haste ja wenigstens .
Ja,ja die ganze Kohle in die Räder stecken und dann reicht es nimmer 
fürs Solarium   .Übrigens gibts auch Beinlinge 
Und das Trickot solltest du mal kochen (hängt bald bei den Knieen,wie bei den ALTEN-RENNERN ) und die zu kurze Hose lang ziehen .
Aber geht es ja eigentlich ums Bike und das sieht wirklich GEIL aus


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

Schnurps schrieb:


> Aber RASIERT haste ja wenigstens .
> 
> so ist es das ganze jahr...ich mag kein haar
> 
> ...





rtub56ub e56imn67i


----------



## aggressor2 (31. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> na das will ich mal hoffen....wobei ich grad überleg das teil evtl mal zum lackierer zu bringen. schwarz-rot ist öde



nich doch der gute originallack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. März 2011)

doch.....knallgelb oder pink wär geil


----------



## corefire (31. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


>


 
Ach was warn das noch für herrliche Zeiten wo einen der Pedalrückschlag immerzu übern Lenker schubsen wollte, daher würd ich auf jeden fall ein 42+ Kettenblatt fahren um das tunlichst zu vermeiden...


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2011)

also wenn ein fully aus der zeit fast ohne pedalrückschlag funzte dann das.

also das lts allgemein war ja das einzig wirklich funktionierende fully


----------



## corefire (1. April 2011)

vergiss es, alles was kleiner als 30zähne war war unbenutzbar. geil trotzdem, keine frage


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2011)

dann hab ich ja mit 36:18 nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## _stalker_ (5. April 2011)

nur mal kurz in den Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2011)

das bild hängt schief...
also nein, ich meine die kette.

mal auf dem rad erwischt worden




bild: achim


----------



## corefire (7. April 2011)

warste neulich besoffen? jemand hat dein unterbein ganz wirr angekritzelt...


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2011)

das mach ich jeden morgen schnell mit edding.


----------



## Murph (8. April 2011)

einseiteige Sommerbeinlinge? 
extra luftig!!!! 


wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Warduck (8. April 2011)

mal unter uns ...pssst..*flüster*  ich glaub der ist tatoowiert.


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2011)

genau. hinterhofassi.


----------



## Warduck (8. April 2011)

Bei uns sagt man "Kiosktrinker".... (ich bin auch einer). Grüsse Hans


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

bei uns nach wie vor knacki. und wars schön vorne am schienbein


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2011)

wir werden offtopic

archiv:


----------



## corefire (8. April 2011)

wo fährst du da? australien? immer dieses sinnlose helmaufgesetze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2011)

so gestern das erste mal mit dem fixie ne größere runde gedreht 
ungewohnt ist das wort dafür
erst main aufwärts mit rückenwind 
und zurück auf der anderen seite über hügel mit gegenwind


----------



## Warduck (8. April 2011)

ups.. falsches Forum. sorry


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

naja....rücken ist noch nett


----------



## Warduck (8. April 2011)

Ellenbogen ... alle andere ist für Mädchen


----------



## corefire (9. April 2011)

bin heut mal ein stück den erzgebirgsnordrandweg abgefahren, nicht nur das die eingeborenen hier einen zungenschlag haben das einem übel wird, auch der weg endete dann irgendwann mal im nirgendwo. musste dann mitten durch die bäume auf so einem singletraildingens, wie unangenehm


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2011)

ich bin heute beim kyffhäuser berglauf mitgefahrn. schöne strecke zum heizen. hatte allerdings meinen bewährten 2fach antrieb und gleich bei km 10 auf der asphaltstraße ventilausriss am vorderrad. das hat ewig gedauert. dann hieß aber nur noch überholn. zeit und platz war mir am ende egal. spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. bilder finden sich bestimmt die nächsten tage...


----------



## eddy 1 (9. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich bin heute beim kyffhäuser berglauf mitgefahrn. schöne strecke zum heizen. hatte allerdings meinen bewährten 2fach antrieb und gleich bei km 10 auf der asphaltstraße ventilausriss am vorderrad. das hat ewig gedauert. dann hieß aber nur noch überholn. zeit und platz war mir am ende egal. spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. bilder finden sich bestimmt die nächsten tage...



2 fach singlespeed


----------



## Warduck (9. April 2011)

nennt sich dann twinspeed


----------



## eddy 1 (9. April 2011)

doppelkette lass ich ja noch durch gehen
ist aber glaube ich rechtlich geschützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (9. April 2011)




----------



## F-N-C (9. April 2011)

Nette Trails! Schaut nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus!
Aber wieso steckt da im letzten Bild ein Bike mitten in der Botanik?!


----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

..meine heutemorgentour....











und fast am Ende der Tour.... genau über dem Sattel steht mein Haus


----------



## mubi (10. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



sieht aus wie aus nem alten mtb katalog


----------



## F-N-C (10. April 2011)

mubi schrieb:


> sieht aus wie aus nem alten mtb katalog



Krass, stimmt, ich wusste, an irgendwen erinnerten mich die Fotos.





Sogar Haarschnitt und das Grinsen sind 1a getrofen!


----------



## corefire (10. April 2011)

hach, früher war alles besser 

und biken noch elitär.

fährt man heute durch den wald trifft man 300 biker und nicht mehr 3 wie noch vor 10 jahren, alle alten trails sind nicht mehr 30cm breit sondern geschottert und 3m breit. wird man an der biertränke mitm ssp abschätzig behandelt und dann aufm trail blöde angeglotzt wenn man mit ohne 30 gänge und ohne federung sowohl berrauf wie bergrunter 30x schneller ist und nicht schwitzt... na ok, da find ich mich dann doch wieder elitär und lach die pfeifen mit ihren bikes von der stange genüsslich aus... *ssp ftw*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

..... aber die Mode war kacke


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

die mode fetzt


----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

wenn, hat!!!.... ne, das war alles viel zu bunt!!!


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

aufm rad schadet das bunte ja nix. ich fänds witzig wenn man sowas heute noch zu realistischen preisen bekäme


----------



## johanus (10. April 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Nette Trails! Schaut nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus!
> Aber wieso steckt da im letzten Bild ein Bike mitten in der Botanik?!



ne, sieht nach Hegau aus


----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

mmh... welche Grösse haste denn, hab damals zwar, wie wir alle wahrscheinlich, das bunte Zeugs gekauft, aber nie getragen, bin eher der schwarze Typ. Wenns passt schick ichs Dir rüber für ein Dankeschön (von mir, weil ich es dann los bin)


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

hast pn


----------



## chickenway-user (10. April 2011)

Ich find bunt gut. Also teilweise, manche Sachen von damals sind schon eher schwierig zu verkraften, aber mal ehrlich, die schwarzen langen Hosen von Aldi die heutzutage jeder trägt (oder auch die kurzen wie bei mir da oben) schauen doch mindestens genau so beschissen aus.


----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

Wir müssen mal so ein SSP-Treffen machen und alle in den Klamotten von damals, sieht dann sicher aus wie Karneval . Örtlichkeiten hätte ich fantastische hier.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (10. April 2011)

hmm,

das ist eigentlich ne gute Idee, ne altes Bike habe ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corefire (10. April 2011)

hauptsache das bike ist bunt, man sieht heutzutage nur schwarz, weiß oder kombinationen daraus bei den heinis die meine trails verseuchen...


----------



## Warduck (10. April 2011)

so bunt, oder noch mehr?


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2011)

das ist doch nicht bunt...mein cadex ist bunt

das blaue im vordergrund sieht auch nach cadex oder trek aus oder?


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

Warduck schrieb:


>


sowas finde ich sehr geil.
weisst Du wie alt das ding ist?



divergent! schrieb:


> aufm rad schadet das bunte ja nix. ich fänds witzig wenn man sowas heute noch zu realistischen preisen bekäme


bei ebay taucht hin+wieder was auf, aber ich steh nur bedingt auf "vorgeschwitzt".
wird also nichts mit pinker lycra leggings.


----------



## Warduck (11. April 2011)

das Ding ist ist ungefähr ein Jahr alt, sind Weidenstöcke mit Draht umwickelt. Unten sind kleine Triebe von Knötterich gepflanzt, die wachsen jetzt ganz langsam (nein, Knötterich wächst sehr schnell) hoch, und dann ist das Teil zugewachsen wie ein Zelt. Oben ist es so gebunden, dass ein Loch bleibt, somit kann man ein kleines Lagerfeuer im inneren machen. Hab bei der Erstellung selbt geholfen. Sowas kannst du nicht kaufen, alles selbstgemacht, selbst die Weidenstöcke haben wir aus dem Wald/Feld geholt. Ein paar Bambusstöcke haben wir als Stabilisierung verbraucht. Grüsse Hans


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

finde ich 

auf zentastic.com war mal ein sehr langer bericht über die verschiedensten natürlich gewachsenen "gebäude".
muß ich mal rausssuchen.


----------



## Warduck (11. April 2011)

Mach dir mal ein Foto wenns zugewachsen ist, dauert nicht lange, Knötterich ist wie Unkraut und geht ab wie ein GTI.


----------



## corefire (11. April 2011)

so ein mist, früher hatte ich auch nur bunt getragen, heutzutage nur noch schwarz


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2011)

bunt rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2011)

oh sowas langes buntes suche ich auch noch

sehr schick sowas


----------



## spaboleo (11. April 2011)

corefire schrieb:


> so ein mist, früher hatte ich auch nur bunt getragen, heutzutage nur noch schwarz
> [...]



...dir is der Regenbogen vom Körper ans Bike gerutscht...
oder was willste damit sagen


----------



## divergent! (11. April 2011)

naja in hässlich gäbs ja hier genug

http://www.mtb-kult.de/bekleidung.html


----------



## corefire (11. April 2011)

spaboleo schrieb:


> ...dir is der Regenbogen vom Körper ans Bike gerutscht...
> oder was willste damit sagen


 nee andersrum, die bikes waren damals auch viel schön bunter


----------



## Stefan Pan (11. April 2011)

Erste größere Tour dieses Jahr. Meistens Asphalt. Meine Freundin auf meinem Crosser und ich auf dem Bianchi Stadtschlampen-Crosser-mit-Renn-und-Stadtreifen... Ging ganz gut alles.


----------



## corefire (16. April 2011)

Gestern hab ich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut meiner Feile mal die Ostsee zu zeigen da ich sowieso in der Nähe war. Es war eine besondere Tour von über 10km & summsumarum -5Hm und auch die letzte mit dem alten Setting. Natürlich wurde es auch mit Ostseewasser getauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (17. April 2011)




----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2011)

Die grösse der Bremsscheiben erscheinen ein wenig mönströs und an dem Rad eher deplatziert.
Ansonsten sehr chic


----------



## Schnurps (19. April 2011)

corefire schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut meiner Feile mal die Ostsee zu zeigen da ich sowieso in der Nähe war. Es war eine besondere Tour von über 10km & summsumarum -5Hm und auch die letzte mit dem alten Setting. Natürlich wurde es auch mit Ostseewasser getauft...



Schöne Bildschen machts du immer .
 Bist ja ein richtiger Deutschlandbummler.Vom Erzgeberch bis Ostseestrand.
Bas Bike ist dir jut gelungen.


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2011)

schöne aussicht am sonntag.




ok der blick geradeaus war auch schön.




sind wir aber dann nicht gefahren. ist wohl eng + verblockt und wir hätten dann wieder komplett aus dem tal hoch gemußt. das brauche ich dann auch nicht umbedingt so zwischendrin, wenn das nächste tal + der nächste anstieg dahinter schon warten


----------



## Ampelhasser (26. April 2011)

Oberhalb von Altenbrak (Harz).






Ampel


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2011)

Das erste Ferienwochenende im Bikepark Winterberg hat meinen Trainingsplan ein wenig "umgeworfen"





Noch mal Glück gehabt und nur den Helm geschrottet...
Allerdings gab's dann zu Ostern nur kleinere Trainingseinheiten mit Hund...











War dann auch mal nett "einfach nur so" durch die Landschaft zu rollen. Hab' irgendwie mehr gesehen als bei meinen üblichen Trainingseinheiten...


----------



## divergent! (26. April 2011)

autschn...man sieht quasi schon die stellen wo es gleich schmerzt


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2011)

im ersten moment habe ich gedacht: der irre nimmt die carbon forke im park hart ran.


----------



## lone_wolf (26. April 2011)

Sieht man doch sofort, dass das zwei verschiedene Bikes sind - das Eine mit 16er Ritzel und das Andere mit 18er - tz,tz


----------



## KONI-DU (26. April 2011)

Haste aber einen guten Fotografen gehabt 
...oder stand da ein starrer Kasten und du hast das extra gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (28. April 2011)

Singlespeed Gruppentreffen


----------



## Nafets190 (28. April 2011)

Sehr schön. MTB-mäßig bin ich hier leider der einzigste den ich kenne der mit einem Männerbike unterwegs ist.


----------



## corefire (4. Mai 2011)

gestern im forst einen tempel gefunden, der sage nach soll hier vor fast hundert jahren ein briefträger auf seiner draisine von besoffenen wanderern in eine pfütze gefallen worden sein. ich habe auch gleich einen schluck aus meinem camelback geopfert. bzw. den ganzen weil ich mal musste...


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## divergent! (27. Mai 2011)

ohhh esels...haben wollen


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ohhh esels...haben wollen


 
Ja, die sind echt so sÃ¼Ã, und total zutraulich! Allerdings weiÃ ich, dass der Besitzer der Gehege alle Tiere als Fleichlieferanten hÃ¤lt. Wer isst denn Eselfleisch?

Hier die Runde noch mal vertont: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ry3sqbyf4Y"]YouTube        - âªDas macht fitâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Sateless (27. Mai 2011)

Salami ... ist eigentlich aus Esel...

Schöne Runde!


----------



## divergent! (27. Mai 2011)

salami aus esel? ich kenne salami aus schwein, wild und geflügel...aber esel? eselsmilch ok. im endeffekt egal, knuffig finde ich die und würde sowas jedem doofen pony oder pferd vorziehen. dazu noch 2 dumm glotzende alpakas und die welt wär jeden morgen schon in ordnung


----------



## DannyX (27. Mai 2011)

"Den gefallenen Kameraden"

Da hätte ich hingekotzt. Deine Interpretation hat mir allerdings ein Schmunzeln entlockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ... dazu noch 2 dumm glotzende alpakas und die welt wär jeden morgen schon in ordnung


----------



## Ketchyp (1. Juni 2011)

Frühs ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, so ohne Autos


----------



## bastimon (2. Juni 2011)

geiles bild!


----------



## weltbaum (7. Juni 2011)

Mal schauen, ob ich das flickr-Bild hier so reinkriege...




Gazelle Cross Trophy by weltbaum73, on Flickr

Meine Gazelle, nicht fertig, aber fahren tut sie schon wunderbar. Mein Alltagsrad (und an sich auch mein einziges seit einer ganzen Zeit) für den Fünfminutenweg zum Edeka und auch für die Hundertfünfzigkilometertour zu meinem Onkel nächstes Wochenende, wenn er Geburtstag hat. 

Achja, wenn man draufklickt, gibts das auch in größer *feststell*


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Juni 2011)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder einfach so, gemütlich, spielerisch durch den Pfälzer-Wald. Das sind doch immer noch die geilsten Runden, die es gibt!


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2011)

kannst ruhig ausatmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juni 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> kannst ruhig ausatmen


 


Könnte man als Baucheinziehen interpretieren, mit dem Gesichtsausdruck, aber ich wollte genau im Zeitpunkt des Auslösens aufs Rad springen, deshalb die Anspannung!

Ich bin topfit, da ich gerade für einen Alpenmarathon trainiere. Kein Gram Fett mehr am Körper, ehrlich!


----------



## maddda (13. Juni 2011)

>



Wie sich der vorbau dreht


Gut dass alles nochmal gut gegangen ist


----------



## cookiedealer (13. Juni 2011)

haha bei mir net xd aber egal razor nette brille erinnert mich an die von morpheus^^


----------



## TRAILER (13. Juni 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Wie sich der vorbau dreht
> 
> 
> Gut dass alles nochmal gut gegangen ist



macht man sowas mit klickpedalen?


----------



## weltbaum (13. Juni 2011)

Gestern zum Bday vom Onkel gefahren.




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/weltbaum/5829921118/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2011)

pfingsten


----------



## lone_wolf (19. Juni 2011)

Letzte Tage am Plöner See. Einmal 'rum sind ca. 37km - trotz bescheidener Höhenmeter war's 'ne richtig tolle Runde. Sehr zu empfehlen!









Jetzt wieder mit Riser - Sixpack S.A.M. 232g bei 685mm - deutlich bequemer beim Hundeausführen


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Juni 2011)

Der Lenker der seligen Kawa Z1 passt hervorragend auf den Singlespeed Chopper!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für Touren mit den Kids, ist der Chopper genau das richtige Gerät! Der fette, gefederte Sattel ist bei der Sitzposition notwendig!








Natürlich ist das Marschtempo stets choppergemäß, wobei kurzfristig 40 Sachen drin sind, bei wilder Frequenz!


----------



## Nafets190 (28. August 2011)

nachdem ich mein Bike von SIS repariert habe war ich heute mal wieder ohne Gang unterwegs. 


Auf meinem Weg.. Schutt und Asche




Diese Pose wollte ich schon immer mal einnehmen.




Heiter bis felsig




Drop




Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2011)

gestern das milde wetter für einen längeren austritt genutzt.




nach dem ersten nennenswerten anstieg - brennstoff nachlegen.




an der stelle (etwas weiter oben) ist mir eine familie begegnet, die mich gefragt hat, ob ich lebensmüde bin ... nene, alles im griff.

so viele erhebungen hat es hier ja nicht, also die nächste große hoch. interessanter ist natürlich das runter.



zügig, aber diesmal ohne durchschlag.

bisschen airtime muß auch sein, ist schließlich ein mtb




letzte trailabfahrt leicht verfahren... da wurde es eng und irgendwann war der weg nicht mehr zu erkennen.




dann noch ein paar hügel + überlandgekurbel. leider von einem dickgangstreter provozieren lassen. egal, hohe frequenz treten ist eine gute übung.

hätte ich nicht schon 5h in den beinen gehabt, wäre der rennradfahrer auf dem rheinradweg mit seinem unnötigen gepöbel (warum eigentlich?) nicht so davon gekommen. nächstes mal, *********!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaboleo (29. August 2011)

Schöne Touren ihr zwei 

Zum Rennradpöbel (ja das ge fehlt absichtlich )...er fühlte sich warhscheinlich in seiner Spandex-Ehre beleidigt, weil du Rennhebel seiner Meinung nach zweckentfremdest.
So sind sie halt


----------



## Onegear (29. August 2011)

@Nafets190: Darf ich fragen, was du dir bei SiS kaputt gemacht hast? Das Kona sieht für mich ziemlich nach Sorglosbike aus. Obwohl, SiS ist ja auch kein normales Rennen


----------



## Nafets190 (29. August 2011)

Innenlager, Bremsbeläge hinten, Kette 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2011)

corefire schrieb:


> gestern im forst einen tempel gefunden, der sage nach soll hier vor fast hundert jahren ein briefträger auf seiner draisine von besoffenen wanderern in eine pfütze gefallen worden sein. ich habe auch gleich einen schluck aus meinem camelback geopfert. bzw. den ganzen weil ich mal musste...



Man sollte solche Gedenksteine in Klein verkaufen - die kann man dann an gefährliche Stellen stellen (blöde Verdopplung...), wo mal ein MTBler gefallen ist und die nachfolgenden MTBler sind gewarnt!


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Geil ist ja, dass bei dem Tacho ab Tempo 40 der rote Bereich anfängt. Eigentlich eine gute Sache, da sollten sich die heutigen Tachohersteller mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Wie gefährlich es jenseits von 40 ist, da denkt man ja gar nicht drüber nach - vor allen Dingen wenn man wie ich bald jenseits der 50 ist.

P.S: @Razorramon
Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass du 10.028 km mit dem Rad gefahren bist, der Tacho also schon einmal "rum" gelaufen ist. Denn nur 28 km, das kann ja bei deinem Jahrespensum gar nicht sein, oder?


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2011)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Innenlager, Bremsbeläge hinten, Kette



Ach so. Ich dachte schon "Schaltwerk abgerissen"


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



So wohnt also ein Singlespeeder artgerecht! Da muss ich bei unserer Hütte aber noch nachbessern...



> an der stelle (etwas weiter oben) ist mir eine familie begegnet, die mich gefragt hat, ob ich lebensmüde bin



Da ist doch links so ein schöner Weg - warum fährst du denn über die böse Wurzel?


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2011)

die stufe für mtb fahrer ist eigentlich in fahrtrichtung noch weiter links. wollte aber beim aufwärmen nicht gleich so eintauchen.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. August 2011)

Ohne SIS Folgeschäden  ging es letzten Sonntag 200km durch das schöne Wendland.








Onegear schrieb:


> Obwohl, SiS ist ja auch kein normales Rennen



Gab es bei SIS ein Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (3. September 2011)

Heute bei den Dalai Lamas


----------



## _stalker_ (13. September 2011)

Keine wirkliche Tour sondern nur ne kurze Proberunde.




kona dd von _stalker_ auf Flickr




himmel/erde von _stalker_ auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2011)

zumindest ist die no logo nummer gut durchgezogen.


----------



## Steeldonkey (17. September 2011)

Kleine Ausfahrt durch die Dresdener Heide, sind leider keine Bilder aus dieser dabei, dafür schöne Katalogbilder fürs Surly Troll  In der Heide hatte ich keine Zeit zum Fotografieren, da musste ich ja fahren!


----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2011)

Danke, sehr schön!


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. September 2011)

Gerade von einer Sauerland-Tour zurück gekommen - schön wars











Der Eimberg Grenzkamm wird von der Bike Arena als Singletrail bezeichnet. Naja, richtig "single" ist er nicht, aber landschaftlich schöne Strecke.

Die übrigen diversen Ausschnitte, die wir von mehreren Bike Arena Strecken gefahren sind, waren eher langweilige Forststrassen mit 2-3 m Breite. Wir haben das Ganze dann mit Wanderwegen ergänzt, was genau die richtige Entscheidung war. Jedesmal wenn wir auf Wanderwegen abzweigten, wurde es schöner.

Wir haben wirklich den Eindruck bekommen, als wenn sich die ausgeschilderten Bike Arena Strecken wirklich nur an Anfänger richten oder als ob man uns MTBler von den schöneren Wanderwegen fern halten wollte. Schade - netter Versuch Das nächste Mal plane ich die Route gleich auf Wanderwegen!

Am Start der Freeridestrecke des Bikeparks Willingen haben uns die Jugendlichen Biker mit Freerider und Fullface staunend gefragt, ob wir ernsthaft mit unseren "Fixies" da runter fahren wollten - sie kannten wirklich nicht den Unterschied zwischen Fixie und Singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2011)

Am Freitag noch mal Sonne getankt!


----------



## nullvektor (19. September 2011)

heute mal ne runde in der gegend wesel,hünxe,grafenmühle gahlen gedreht.
ca.80 km.schön easy und locker.


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. September 2011)

Bin mit Ohropax zwei Tage im Sauerland einen Teil der Waldroute gefahren - und zwar von Iserlohn über Arnsberg bis oberhalb von Freienohl. Da gabs erfreulich viele Singletrails, wobei man das Stück Freienohl bis Arnsberg besser in umgekehrter Richtung hätte fahren sollen. Tip hier aus dem Forum war der Jägerspfad, der südlich von Arnsberg von der Waldroute abzweigt. War einfach zu finden und ein richtig schöner S0-S1 Trail zum "flowen"

Wir werden auf jeden Fall nochmal in diese Gegend fahren. War erheblich besser als die öden Forstpisten der Bike Arena Touren...


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2011)

die oropax wegen dem mitfahrer?


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die oropax wegen dem mitfahrer?



Der war gut
Nee, der Mitfahrer hat den Forumsnamen "Ohropax".


----------



## Steeldonkey (30. September 2011)

wieder mal Dresdener Heide, aber diesmal intensiver


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Oktober 2011)

42 Kilometer durch die unendlich wirkenden Weiten des Pfälzer Berglandes, dort wo die Hinweisschilder ausgeblichen, und von Einschusslöchern durchsiebt sind:


----------



## Nafets190 (3. Oktober 2011)

Singlespeed Nightride.
37.24 Km, 750 Hm, 1 Bier.









Stefan


----------



## Nafets190 (9. Oktober 2011)

MTB-Singlespeedfeuertaufe für meinen Kumpel.


----------



## Steeldonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

Letztens





an diesem abhang.... sind die schwalbe smart sam schon an der grenze. Beide räder blockieren, bei optimaler gewichtsverteilung....
der untergrund war soagr relativ griffig... also doch neue reifen










endlich oben angekommen... über wege mit vergammelten äpfeln, von denen die hälfte in meinem mund gelandet ist... und eine im reifen verklemmte walnuss, die mich kurz denken ließ, dass meine hinterradnabe defekt ist, da die nuss einmal pro umdrehung an den rahmen geschlagen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Oktober 2011)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> an diesem abhang.... sind die schwalbe smart sam schon an der grenze. Beide räder blockieren, bei optimaler gewichtsverteilung....
> der untergrund war soagr relativ griffig... also doch neue reifen



Vielleicht nur vorne was griffigeres hilft auch.



> und eine im reifen verklemmte walnuss, die mich kurz denken ließ, dass meine hinterradnabe defekt ist, da die nuss einmal pro umdrehung an den rahmen geschlagen ist....



Im Moment sind auch die Hüllen der Bucheckern etwas lästig. Die klemmen dann überall zwischen den Stollen und auf hartem Untergrund geht dann die Rappelei los, dass man denkt "jetzt isses kaputt"


----------



## cookiedealer (19. Oktober 2011)

Nette Touren und Nafets ich find dasKona einfach Hammer


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Oktober 2011)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> .............. Nafets ich find dasKona einfach Hammer


 
Stimmt genau, und ich habs mir bei SiS nicht mal richtig angeschaut, ich Depp!


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2011)

26 Zoll Hardtail ohne Federgabel, wie in Urzeiten, und es macht immer noch Spaß! Dazu ein Ghostring-Antrieb mit insgesamt 4 Ketten, der ständig leise, geheimnisvoll und sympathisch vor sich hin rasselt, da kann man sich dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Nafets190 (25. Oktober 2011)

einfach eine Killerkonstruktion.


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Oktober 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Na, das haste ja wieder was schrilles aus deiner Asservatenkammer gezaubert. Das ideale "Mainstream-Fully-verarschungs-Bike"


----------



## rmfausi (30. Oktober 2011)

Gestern bei KP-SSP-SE
@Schwarzsol Hütte





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RazorRamon (1. November 2011)

Kein Umweltfrevel, das ist auf einem offiziellen "Trimm-Dich-Pfad", da war früher (80iger Jahre) regelmäßig die Hölle los gewesen, heute bin ich dort aber meist sehr einsam unterwegs!


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. November 2011)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Kein Umweltfrevel, das ist auf einem offiziellen "Trimm-Dich-Pfad", da war früher (80iger Jahre) regelmäßig die Hölle los gewesen, heute bin ich dort aber meist sehr einsam unterwegs!



Kenn ich auch noch. Da bin ich als Kind immer mit dem Kegelclub meines Vaters rüber. Die alten Herren haben dann immer einen auf "sportlich" gemacht, was aber bei dem meisten mit fettem Bierbauch überhaupt nicht glaubwürdig rüberkam. Die abseits des Trimm-Dich-Pfads vorgelebte "Bratwurst-Bier-Autofahrer"-Erziehung hat aber zum Glück bei mir nicht funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (2. Januar 2012)

Heute nach einer kleinen Tour in Voralpenland.


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Januar 2012)

Die erste längere Tour mit meinem neuen Stahlrenner, bei endlich mal wieder trockenem Wetter seit er fertig ist (ca. 50 km).


----------



## zerocewl (6. Februar 2012)

Berliner Umland, -12°C, Sonne


----------



## Ianus (11. Februar 2012)

Trotz Saukälte einfach herrlich gewesen...


----------



## killercouch (11. Februar 2012)

Ohlala...

Edit: 

Mein



killercouch schrieb:


> Ohlala...



bezog sich auf die Photos von meinem Vorposter... die nun leider weg sind... Warum nur???


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Februar 2012)

45 km flott und fixed bei schon angenehmer Temperatur, jetzt bin ich so richtig schön wohltuend kaputt. Ein besseres Intervalltraining gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (27. Februar 2012)

^^Unfassbar, was Du aus dem Einzig gemacht hast, sieht gut aus!


----------



## kurbel_jim (28. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> ^^Unfassbar, was Du aus dem Einzig gemacht hast, sieht gut aus!



fahrradfahren?


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Februar 2012)

Danke @peh! Das Ding sieht auch live wirklich gut aus, wie mir schon vielfach bestätigt wurde. Und seitdem ich die Kettenlinie mittels schmälerem Innenlager optimiert hatte, ist die Funktion einfach perfekt, da gibt es nichts zu kritisieren. Mein weißes Exemplar (Komplettrad von Einzig) ist auch von Rahmenseite her absolut gut gelungen. Im Gegensatz zum schwarzen Rahmen hat es Bohrungen für Flaschenhalter, und an den Sitzstreben sind sogar Gewinde für einen Gepäckträger die durch eine Inbusschraube verschlossen sind. Die hätte ich zwar nicht gebraucht, aber das zeigt mir, dass dieser Rahmen aufwändiger gebaut ist, als der schwarze, und offenbar einer ganz anderen Serie entstammt.

Die Banderolen aus Carbonfolie, übrigens tolle Ware, super zu verarbeiten, und trotzdem mit sehr fester Oberfläche, machen den Rahmen auch aus der Nähe betrachtet zum Hingucker. Bei meinem ersten Plattfuß, aufgrund nachlässig eingelegter, völlig untauglicher Billigfelgenbänder, hatte ein Rennradfahrer (ca. 60 Jahre) mit einem teuer aussehenden Bianchi angehalten, der sichtilich beeindruckt war. Der betrachtete, nachdem er seine Hilfe angeboten hatte, das Einzig (mit verdecktem Markenschriftzug) sehr ausgiebig, und fragte mich nach allen Details.

Obwohl das Einzig auch nach meinen (geringen) zusätzlichen Investitionen immer noch ein "Billigrad" geblieben ist, darf es mit in die Wohnung, während einige teurere meiner Räder sich draußen in der Doppelgarage den Platz mit Motorrad und Kinderrädern teilen müssen. Das Einzig erfreut nun mal mein Auge, und daher will ich es täglich sehen, auch wenn ich mal nicht zum Fahren komme.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

hi,
am Sonntag auch mal ne schöne Kaffeerunde mit dem Oldie gedreht


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Februar 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hi,
> am Sonntag auch mal ne schöne Kaffeerunde mit dem Oldie gedreht



Da haste ja die richtig fetten Strandreifen aufgezogen

Ich lege meinen Trainingsschwerpunkt auch immer auf die Kaffeepause!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Februar 2012)

ja die gehört bei solchen Wetter einfach mit dazu


----------



## peh (2. März 2012)

Hätte ich vorher gewusst, wohin die Reise geht, hätte ich das Querfeldeinrad dem Stadtspaßfixie vorgezogen.


----------



## RetroRider (4. März 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> MTB-Singlespeedfeuertaufe für meinen Kumpel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste noch gar nicht, daß es das Acid auch mit 24"-Rädern gibt.


----------



## Nafets190 (4. März 2012)

harhar. 29er würde bei meinem Kumpel garnicht auffallen ;-)


----------



## RazorRamon (6. März 2012)

Wenn Du ein Fixie daheim stehen hast, fällt es schwer, mal ein anderes Spielzeug zu nehmen! Die Runde war ca. 40 km lang. Nachdem ich letzte Woche meine erste "über 100 km Runde" gefahren war, die mich sehr geschlaucht hatte, habe ich jetzt richtig "Druck gehabt", und die Fahrt vom sportlichen her in vollen Zügen genießen können. Allerdings bin ich dabei auch durch Weilerbach gefahren, den Ort, wo ein Amokläufer am Vortag zwei Ärzte getötet hatte. Da standen überall Menschen an den Straßen und unterhielten sich. Was deren Thema war, ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Das war irgendwie eine gespenstische Stimmung, und hat mich zum Nachdenken bewegt. Diese Strecke fahre ich aber regelmäßig, die hatte ich nicht ausgewählt, weil ich mich etwa am schrecklichen Geschehen ergötzen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (8. März 2012)

Benottos Quasi-Jungfermfahrt an der Sieg bei Buisdorf


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Ist das die Flachlandübersetzung an dem Rad? Sieht mächtig lang aus Was haste denn da gekettet?


----------



## RazorRamon (8. März 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ist das die Flachlandübersetzung an dem Rad? Sieht mächtig lang aus Was haste denn da gekettet?


 
Das täuscht vielleicht, 46:17, das ist recht angenehm. Flachland gibt es hier im Westpfälzer Bergland keins!

Steigungen mit 14% lassen sich damit bewältigen, ohne in den "roten Bereich" zu kommen, natürlich sollten die dann nicht ewig lang sein!


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das täuscht vielleicht, 46:17, das ist recht angenehm. Flachland gibt es hier im Westpfälzer Bergland keins!
> 
> Steigungen mit 14% lassen sich damit bewältigen, ohne in den "roten Bereich" zu kommen, natürlich sollten die dann nicht ewig lang sein!



Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf - deine Beine möchte ich haben. Ich glaub ich würde mit 46/17 @ 14% bei Kurbelstillstand ganz unauffallig in den Strassengraben kippen


----------



## Nafets190 (10. März 2012)

einfach feste treten...


Ultra schlechtes Handy-pic aber die Tour war umso besser.





52,45 Km @ 32/15

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2012)

Ich war heute u. a. auf dem Königsstuhl in HD.




Gruß rmfausi


----------



## maddda (11. März 2012)

Geil ein SSP Fr-Hardtail, so muss das sein!

Nen Kritikpunkt kann ich iwe net finden


----------



## Nafets190 (11. März 2012)

Singlespeed und Bier


----------



## harry303 (11. März 2012)

Heute bei feinstem Sonnenschein eine schöne Runde durch den Reichswald und dem eigentlich platten Niederrhein. Trotzdem standen am Ende 45km und 350hm auf dem GPS. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1077588]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_malik (13. März 2012)

Offtopic:



Nafets190 schrieb:


> Du frisst Tofu und wir trinken Bier



Erkläre er doch bitte mal die Signatur.


----------



## Milan0 (13. März 2012)

Öttinger aus der Dose?! Geht es noch schlimmer?


----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2012)

ne ich glaub des kann mer nicht toppen 
evt nur noch mit mit der aldi pissbrühe in der plasteflasche 

ach leb ich gern in franken da kannst gut biken und an jeder ecke gibts ne brauerei die ihr eigenes bier braut


----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne ich glaub des kann mer nicht toppen
> evt nur noch mit mit der aldi pissbrühe in der plasteflasche


Lieber gut gekühlt aus der Plastikflasche, als pisswarm aus dem Steinkrug! 

Übrigens ist bei mir natürlich immer nur Malzbier in meinen Flaschen!

Zu Hause trinke ich das beste Malzbier im Universum, Bischoff-Malz, natürlich aus der Glasflasche. Für unterwegs ist Plastik natürlich geigneter.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. März 2012)

ich weiß net was es bei euch für biergärten gibt 
das ihr pisswarmes bier bekommt


----------



## Nafets190 (13. März 2012)

mr_malik schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> Erkläre er doch bitte mal die Signatur.



Das ist ein Auszug aus einem Liedtext der Musikgruppe SCHLAMMBEIN.


Die 0,33 Ltr Büchsen sind optimal für die Trikottasche. Eine Diskussion über Biersorten lehne ich hiermit ab 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (14. März 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion über Biersorten lehne ich hiermit ab


  





http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dienstagstour4megahjplc.jpg


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. März 2012)

hier ein schönes Video von einer SSP-Tour:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11782596"]29er-rocks on Vimeo[/ame]

genau nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## mr_malik (15. März 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Auszug aus einem Liedtext der Musikgruppe SCHLAMMBEIN.
> 
> Stefan


die aussage macht irgendwie trotzdem keinen Sinn.


----------



## RazorRamon (15. März 2012)

mr_malik schrieb:


> die aussage macht irgendwie trotzdem keinen Sinn.


 
Ach komm, das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein Ernst!?!?

Pussys essen Tofu und fahren Rennrad, Männer trinken Bier und fahren Mountainbike, ist das so schwer zu verstehen, was gemeint ist?


----------



## mr_malik (15. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ach komm, das ist doch jetzt nicht Dein Ernst!?!?
> 
> Pussys essen Tofu und fahren Rennrad, Männer trinken Bier und fahren Mountainbike, ist das so schwer zu verstehen, was gemeint ist?



Okay, ist ja in der Signatur nicht im Kontext, da kann man ja nur interpretieren.
Aber es ist so oder so ist eine unglaublich blöde Aussage.


----------



## Nafets190 (15. März 2012)

Danke Razor. 
Mr Malik, ich glaube im IBC gibt es weit blödere Beiträge als meine Signatur. Nicht alles so ernst nehmen  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2012)

Kleine Abendtour mit dem SSP


----------



## Steeldonkey (15. März 2012)

Bier auf einer Radtour? Also Dannach gehts, aber wenn ich das zwischendruch trinke, werde ich immer derbe müde... oder geht das nur mir so?

Dosenbier schmeckt in der Regel ganz gut. Da bekommt der Saft immer noch ein kleines Extraaroma vom Metall mit.... irgendwie frischer. Und wenn man Bier aus der Plastikflasche in ein Glas kippt schmeckts genauso wie aus der Glasflasche . Es hapert nur an der Ästhetik.
Ach ja und Oettinger.... geht nur als Radler durch, ansonsten schmeckt es nicht nur ********, sondern man bekommt davon auch einen üblen Schiss!


----------



## RazorRamon (15. März 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Bier auf einer Radtour? Also Dannach gehts, aber wenn ich das zwischendruch trinke, werde ich immer derbe müde... oder geht das nur mir so?


Da stimme ich völlig zu, wer Bier während der Runde trinken kann, und trotzdem noch Spaß am Fahren hat, muss schon ein ganz harter Brocken sein.

Deshalb kommt mir beim Radfahren auch nur Malzbier in die Plastikflasche.

Aber ich muss bestätigen, auch in dieser Kategorie ist "Öttinger Malz" eine ziemlich miese Brühe. Und ich habe sie alle gehabt!


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ... Aber ich muss bestätigen, auch in dieser Kategorie ist "Öttinger Malz" eine ziemlich miese Brühe. Und ich habe sie alle gehabt!


geht kalt. das beste war das büchsenmalz von penny. keine ahnung, ob es das noch gibt...

lauter feinschmecker hier 

ps: kann von schlammbein überhaupt irgendwer radfahren? also so außer zum bäcker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (15. März 2012)

Wissen Politiker wovon sie reden und/oder meinen was zu wissen?
Ich finde zur Mukke von Schlammbein lässt sichs gut radeln. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rob (15. März 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Bier auf einer Radtour? Also Dannach gehts, aber wenn ich das zwischendruch trinke, werde ich immer derbe müde... oder geht das nur mir so?



das 'geheimnis' ist, dass man sich zum biertrinken nicht hinsetzen und eine größere pause machen darf. am besten das 0,3er einfach an der tanke wegziehen und gleich wieder rauf aufs rad. dann geht der nächste anstieg wie mit flügeln.


----------



## RazorRamon (15. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geht kalt. das beste war das büchsenmalz von penny. keine ahnung, ob es das noch gibt...


 
Penny hat das "Rodeo Malz", das ist gar nicht schlecht, schmeckt irgendwie leicht nach Karamell! Allerdings auch nur noch in Plastikflaschen.

Steckt hier im Halter bei meinem 29er:


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. März 2012)

nach Fertigstellung der Umbauarbeiten vom Crosser zum Commuter heut das 1. mal zur Arbeit, wohoo...


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2012)

vielseitiges rad


----------



## ZwiebelII (16. März 2012)

yep!


----------



## Nafets190 (18. März 2012)

Heute ohne Bier.
Gegen Ende der Tour kam nochmal die Sonne hervor, meine beiden Mitfahrer hatten da schon den Pussyexit gewählt.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RazorRamon (18. März 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Heute ohne Bier.
> Gegen Ende der Tour kam nochmal die Sonne hervor, meine beiden Mitfahrer hatten da schon den Pussyexit gewählt.
> Gruß
> Stefan


 
Das heißt also, die sind Tofu essen gegangen?


----------



## Nafets190 (18. März 2012)

so kann man es nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_malik (18. März 2012)

Grah!


----------



## absvrd (19. März 2012)

mr_malik schrieb:


> Grah!



Hehe

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2012)

ist doch wurst.


----------



## Milan0 (22. März 2012)

Letzten Donnerstag auf dem Arbeitsheimweg


----------



## Nafets190 (22. März 2012)




----------



## Flema (22. März 2012)

martn schrieb:


> nochn kona (unit 29):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WUNDERSCHÖN  

Mitch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danreplay (28. März 2012)

Kleine Tour an der Weser heute abend...


----------



## famagoer (30. März 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vielseitiges rad



Das sieht man allein schon an dem Unterschied zu meinem Aufbau - siehe hier - obwohl die Schutzbleche für mein braunes Pompino auch schon bereit liegen.


----------



## herrundmeister (2. April 2012)

letzten Dienstag in der Nähe von Freiburg


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2012)

schloßberg?


----------



## herrundmeister (5. April 2012)

Schönberg oberhalb FR St. Georgen

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## RazorRamon (8. April 2012)

Das graue Asphaltband breitet sich vor mir aus und lädt mich ein zu einer innigen Runde mit dem Singlespeed-Rad.




Für die Pinkelpause finde ich einen lauschigeren Ort:




[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOteXAD_Vuw"]Horizont      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steeldonkey (9. April 2012)

Eine kleine Runde nach Draußen, schön wars! Zwei Sekunden später wurde ich von einer Anwohnerin Angezickt, weil ich meine Bananenschale in die Wildnis warf.... Ich solle doch meinen Müll mit nach Hause nehmen....


----------



## Kittie (9. April 2012)

Ist "Bananenschale" dein Kosename fürs Radl


----------



## RazorRamon (9. April 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> Eine kleine Runde nach Draußen, schön wars! Zwei Sekunden später wurde ich von einer Anwohnerin Angezickt, weil ich meine Bananenschale in die Wildnis warf.... Ich solle doch meinen Müll mit nach Hause nehmen....


Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren auf einer Arktisexpediton eine Bananenschale weggeworfen, die hat sich wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht zersetzt. Das tut mir heute noch unendlich leid, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.

Wenn das jeder so machen würde ......................................................


----------



## Steeldonkey (9. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ca. 30 Jahren auf einer Arktisexpediton eine Bananenschale weggeworfen, die hat sich wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht zersetzt. Das tut mir heute noch unendlich leid, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn das jeder so machen würde ......................................................



ich bin ja nicht durch die arktis gefahren . in spätestens 6-7 Tagen ist das ding komplett umgewandelt und in die natur übergegangen!

finde sowas viel zu pingelig....

du pisst ja auch gegen einen baum.... und scheisst wenn es nötig ist auch hinter den busch^^

nicht-organische dinge nehme ich natürlich mit nach hause^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurps (10. April 2012)

Früher haben wir wegen einer Banane noch lange anstehen müssen .
Aber hätten wir gewußt das es Bananen auch in der Arktis gibt,wären wir wohl auch dahin ausgewandert.

Finds gut das du Dinge die nicht in die Natur gehören,wieder mit nach Haus nimmst. 
 Schöne Tourenbilder auf den letzten Seiten.


----------



## Odessit (11. April 2012)

Ich würde auch meine Meinung zur weggeworfenen Bananenschale äußern, aber a) interessiert hier es vielleicht keinen und b) weil es eine Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie ist (!) 
und man will schöne Bilder sehen wie z.B. das da :


----------



## RazorRamon (12. April 2012)

Odessit schrieb:


> Ich würde auch meine Meinung zur weggeworfenen Bananenschale äußern, aber a) interessiert hier es vielleicht keinen und b) weil es eine Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie ist (!)
> und man will schöne Bilder sehen wie


Schade, mich hätte Deine Meinung sehr interessiert. Außerdem ist das hier zwar der Bezeichnung nach eine Galerie, aber es ist durchaus auch erwünscht, Anekdoten und Beschreibungen der Touren zu posten. Ich muss es wissen, ich habe den Thread schließlich selbst erstellt!


----------



## Odessit (12. April 2012)

Recht haste . Solange der Holzhaufen unter dem Baum auf dem betroffenen Foto die strenge Waldbeschützerin nicht weiter stört ... 
Ich schmeisse meine Bananenschale tief in die Büsche rein, sodass solche das Gesamtbild der Wildnis nicht beeinträchtigt. Und die Natur freut sich über wertvolle und schnell abbaubare Nährstoffe. 
Gruss


----------



## Bergarbeiter (21. April 2012)

Letzten Sonntag bei Blankenheim


----------



## herrundmeister (22. April 2012)

gestern zwischen ein paar Regenschauern


----------



## herrundmeister (29. April 2012)

irgendwie fehlt hier was.....





Ein Wasserspender mitten im Wald. Dank sei dem Schwarzwaldverein


----------



## Nafets190 (29. April 2012)

Seit drei Wochen nicht auf dem Bike gesessen. Immer war etwas anderes. Erkältet, schlechtes Wetter oder keine Zeit. Die Entscheindung mit dem Crosser zu starten war die richtige 








Blick ins Moseltal




Teilweise feucht bis schlammig, das tut gut.




Zum Schluss noch die obligatorische Pose.

Wie muss sich eigentlich ein ambitionierter Rennradler fühlen der auf der Straße von einem eingesauten Crosser ohne Schaltung überholt wird 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ... Wie muss sich eigentlich ein ambitionierter Rennradler fühlen der auf der Straße von einem eingesauten Crosser ohne Schaltung überholt wird


der denkt sich: kein stress ich habe schon 200km in den beinen, lass den prollo ruhig fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

ab 3 beaufort hätte ich neidisch werden können, you can't beat a laser!
so war ich dann aber doch mit dem rad besser bedient.


----------



## Nafets190 (30. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der denkt sich: kein stress ich habe schon 200km in den beinen, lass den prollo ruhig fahren.



Schon klar. Die Blicke / Gespräche (ich Grüße i.d.R. beim überholen) auf Grund der fehlenden Kassette sind dennoch manchmal ganz amüsant.
Spätestens wenn ich MTBler in einer doch recht bockigen Abfahrt überhole(nmuss) mach ich mir so meine Gedanken.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## RazorRamon (30. April 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> (ich Grüße i.d.R. beim überholen)


Freundlich lächelnd, oder mit breitem Grinsen? Wie ich Dich kennengelernt habe, wohl eher das Erste!


----------



## Odessit (1. Mai 2012)

Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour 65km, 1580 hm.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ... Spätestens wenn ich MTBler in einer doch recht bockigen Abfahrt überhole(nmuss) mach ich mir so meine Gedanken.
> ...


verständlich.


----------



## kenbug (2. Mai 2012)

Schönen guten Tag.

Letzten Sonntag. Viel Zeit, und Bock auf Radfahren. Also ab in den militärischen Sicherheitsbereich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (7. Mai 2012)

Kleine Tour am Saarkanal.


----------



## 3radfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Odessit schrieb:


> Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour 65km, 1580 hm.



Hi. Ich habe dein Rad schon bei der Ctf in Dinslaken bestaunt. Richtig geil! Die Übersetzung bzw. die Ritzelzahl wäre für mich mal interessant!


----------



## Odessit (21. Mai 2012)

@3radfahrer  
Danke, das höre ich gern! Ich fahre hauptsächlich 32:16. 
32:18 (ohne Kettenspanner bei der gleichen Kette) wäre sicherlich bei der CTF nicht verkehrt, doch ich wollte auch auf Ebene gut voran kommen. 

Gruß
Ilja


----------



## 3radfahrer (21. Mai 2012)

Ok Danke.Ich probiere grad noch rum. Fahre in der Stadt momentan 36:14. ist aber nur zur Probe.

Gruss


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Mai 2012)

Mit den lädierten Innenbändern in beiden Knien fällt mir zwar noch das Gehen, Stehen, Sitzen und Liegen schwer, aber Radfahren tut gut. Sogar im Wiegetritt kann ich die zwei Ketten schon wieder kräftig belasten!


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

Heut mal mein erstes Singlespeed MTB-Projekt Probe gefahren. Aufgrund des momentanen Einsatzgebietes aber mit Straßenbereifung.

Ziel war heute das hier:





Und hier ein Bild von der Rückfahrt:





Bin begeistert. richtige Übersetzung für die Stadt. Im Gelände wirds wohl was anderes werden!


----------



## Odessit (7. Juni 2012)

Und up: eine kleine aber feine Tour mit meinem Sonemann (6). Der "downhill" war nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll


----------



## Nafets190 (10. Juni 2012)

Busentrail bei Trier, wollte eigentlich mehr Fotos machen aber wie das so ist, wenn man im Flow ist hält man ungerne für ein schlechtes Handyfoto an.





Gruß Stefan


----------



## nullvektor (12. Juni 2012)




----------



## Fixie-Noob (14. Juni 2012)

danreplay schrieb:


> Kleine Tour an der Weser heute abend...


Hey, genau da, wo dein Fahrrad steht, arbeite ich. Also nicht auf der Treppe, sondern in der Überseestadt. Und fahre jeden Tag von dort nach Hause nach DEL. Und morgens wieder zurück.  Den Typen mit Fernglas am Bunker hab ich doch sofort erkannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2012)

was ist eigentlich aus den guten, alten pandabildern geworden?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012


----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2012)

Ganz grosses Kino! mit dem hübschen Rad ...


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012




Genial  So was würde mich unheimlich reizen (aber erst muss mein SSp fertig sein)

Gruß
Roman


----------



## H-Ball (12. Juli 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht meiner Singlespeed Trans- MV Anfang Juli 2012


Danke ! Tolle Tourenbeschreibung ! Macht richtig Lust auf Nachfahren. Wobei ich kaum 200 km auf dem SSP an einem Tag verbringen möchte


----------



## froride (25. August 2012)

Ich glaube hier sollten Unterwegs-Bilder rein. Da ich recht viel mit dem Fixed unterwegs bin:


*Aufwärts Richtung Oberhof/Thüringen*




*am Hafen von Barcelona*




*am Theater Meiningen/Thüringen*




*thüringer Hinterland*




*fränkisches Hinterland*




*Merseburg/Sachsen*


----------



## Badbrains (25. August 2012)

Sehr coole Bilder Froride,ich komme aus Suhl und habe och diese Räder  ,fahre aber vorläufig SSP hier wegen den Bergen. Is doch scho heftig wenn man abwärts düst,grade von Oberhof aus  

Achja,ein sehr geiles Bike,schörkellos und zeitlos schön...


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2012)

unterfranken runde 
wü-kt-iphofen-marktbreit-ofurt-sommerhausen-wü
fixed 2bremsen


----------



## Badbrains (25. August 2012)

WÜ ist auch eine sehr schöne Gegend zum Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (25. August 2012)

Stimmt! Ich wohne ja in Würzburg und da gibt es ohne Ende Touren. Mit Bergen oder ganz ohne am Main entlang. Wie man Lust hat. Und das Wetter im Maintal ist meist schöner.
Thüringer Land fahre ich immer wenn ich meine Eltern besuche. Die alte Heimat so zusagen. Ab Themar in alle Richtungen. Würzburg-Themar habe ich auch schon gemacht.

@böser Wolf: Müssten wir uns eigentlich nicht ständig über den Weg laufen, so oft wie wir die gleichen Reviere rocken? Egal ob Trails oder Straße.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2012)

haha ich schau schon immer ob ich dich mal seh

heut gerbrunn randesacker theilheim usw mtb tour mit meinem mädel


----------



## froride (27. August 2012)

Heute mal ins hügelige Hinterland Unterfrankens/Main-Spessart, hier oberhalb Billingshausen.


----------



## corefire (31. August 2012)

beim doch nicht baden da regen


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2012)

wenn man keine alpen hat, fährt man halt das parkhaus rauf + runter


----------



## MVC (11. September 2012)

Köln Dünnwald bis ins leicht-bergische zum Altenberger Dom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (11. September 2012)

..................................


----------



## Spearmint730 (12. September 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Heute mal ins hügelige Hinterland Unterfrankens/Main-Spessart, hier oberhalb Billingshausen.



Cooles Rad!

Was isn das für ein Lenker?

Gruß


----------



## froride (12. September 2012)

Fixie Inc. LowRiser. KLICK >>>

Retzstadt/Bayern


----------



## Spearmint730 (12. September 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Fixie Inc. LowRiser. KLICK >>>



Danke. Brauch leider 31.8..


----------



## froride (12. September 2012)

Dann vielleicht der hier oder der?

Barcelona


----------



## A-Zippo (12. September 2012)

Jungs, das ist Touren-Galerie, ich guck wegen schönen Tourbildern hier rein, klärt das doch per PN, hab keine Lust mich lahm zuscrollen. danke


----------



## froride (12. September 2012)

Hab's für dich mit Bildern aufgehübscht. 

Und hier noch beim Fahren.


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2012)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. September 2012)

schick und welches bike wurde ausgeführt???


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. September 2012)

Karsibor Polen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (13. September 2012)

Ich war ein paar schöne Tage im Prättigau (Schweiz)unterwegs :smt026






Ich bin auch beim Durchqueren des Bachs nicht hingefallen, ehrlich...






Wenn man schon zu doof zum Schalten ist, wird eben geschoben. Seltsamerweise hatten die anderen MTBler in Sichtweite am Scalettapass alle dieselbe Idee. Man beachte die lauernd geduckte Haltung - das soll den Berg verunsichern





Schöner Speichersee oberhalb von Küblis - ein Teil der Swiss Bike Masters Rennstrecke.





Fette Reifen sind ja immer mal für ein Foto gut.

Der Schiebeanteil mit 'm Eingänger war erwartungsgemäss höher als bei uns im Norden - wer hätte das gedacht! Allerdings habe ich trotzdem mein übliches Höhenmeterpensum absolviert. Insofern kostet mich das Schieben also kaum mehr Zeit. Ausserdem hatte ich verblüffenderweise Null Probleme mit meinen sonst häufigen Rückenschmerzen - das Schieben scheint hier den unteren Rücken sehr effektiv zu entlasten.

Die Tragepassage auf der SBM Strecke oberhalb vom Küblis (dieser klettersteigähnliche Wurzelweg bergauf) war dann allerdings nicht so rückenfreundlich. Ein Schweizer, der mir entgegen kam, meinte nur: "Warum nimmscht denn bim Wandrn dei Väälo midd?" Recht hat er :-D


----------



## A-Zippo (13. September 2012)

schöner Anstieg, Respekt


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2012)

einen  für den alpenaffen



Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> schick und welches bike wurde ausgeführt???


----------



## froride (16. September 2012)

Auf dem Main bei Kleinwernfeld. Heute und am Freitag die große Mainschleife abgefahren - 93km, 600hm hat die Runde.





und noch mal ohne Panorama:


----------



## absvrd (16. September 2012)

93km mit dem Lenker. Du hast meinen Respekt.
Würde ich nie packen, nach der Hälfte schläft schon die halbe Hand.
Für Touren teste ich jetzt mal Rennlenker und/oder Bullhorn...


----------



## froride (16. September 2012)

Hatte vorher einen Rennlenker drauf und immer nur die Griffposition oben genutzt. Bullhorn hatte ich kurz, aber habe ich nie wirklich genutzt. Deshalb habe ich gewechselt. Am MTB habe ich ja auch nix anderes und bin es seit über 15 Jahren so gewohnt. An meinem Rennrad ist der Rennlenker eigentlich auch nur Zierde. Nutze nur oben oder an den Bremshebeln die Position.


----------



## yunim (23. September 2012)

Tegernsee: Bauer in der Au


----------



## rmfausi (30. September 2012)

Unterwegs:





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RazorRamon (2. Oktober 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> 93km mit dem Lenker. Du hast meinen Respekt.
> Würde ich nie packen, nach der Hälfte schläft schon die halbe Hand.
> Für Touren teste ich jetzt mal Rennlenker und/oder Bullhorn...


Was sind schon 93 km? Nicht mal 3 Stunden Fahrt, dafür greife ich ja nicht mal groß nach dem Lenker! 

Aber im Ernst, die Bedeutung der Lenkerform wird überschätzt. Auch an einer harten, geraden Stange finden sich immer noch genug Möglichkeiten, wie man seine Hände komfortabel anlegen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. Oktober 2012)

@froride

ich zieh grad um nach wü
da sollte es mal klappem zwecks einer tour


----------



## froride (2. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wo es Winter wird.


----------



## mubi (3. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo ist das?


----------



## rmfausi (3. Oktober 2012)

Das ist in Heidelberg auf dem Heiligenberg die Thingstätte.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Opernfreunde (4. Oktober 2012)

nightrider_ 





_


----------



## mubi (8. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das ist in Heidelberg auf dem Heiligenberg die Thingstätte.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



danke! 
das sieht echt hammer aus und weit ist es auch nicht weg.
da muss ich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2012)

für treppenfreaks das mekka


----------



## froride (10. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwo zwischen Ochsenfurt und Ansbach:


----------



## mubi (10. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> für treppenfreaks das mekka



genau deswegen


----------



## rmfausi (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mubi,
du kannst ja Bescheid sagen, wenns passt komme ich evtl. mit. Ob ich allerdings von oben runterfahre weiss ich noch nicht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## RazorRamon (10. Oktober 2012)

Saugeiler goldener Oktober heute. Ein paar Hügel im Pfälzer Bergland habe ich mit dem Einzig bezwungen, ganz locker und lässig, ab und zu mal einen Rennradfahrer geärgert, der sich von so einem unsportlich gekleideten, stämmigen Menschen auf dem Eingangrad abhängen lassen musste. Um wieder Luft zu kriegen, habe ich nach jeder dieser Einlagen dann eine Fotopause gemacht.

Der billige Einzig-Rahmen steckt übrigens alles locker weg. Und ohne die schweren Einzig-Aero-Laufräder hält sich auch das Gewicht in Grenzen. Das "Schwarze" wiegt laut digitaler Kofferwaage gerade mal 11,3 Kilo, mit Stahllenker und Stahl-Sattelstütze. Und der BROOKS ist auch gerade kein Leichtgewicht, trotz Professional-Ausführung. Mit Alu-Lenker, Sattelstütze und leichtem Sattel wären Sub 11 locker drin, also nix mit bleischwer ........


----------



## froride (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich will's dir ja nicht madig machen, aber bei der Bikekategorie ist 11kg schon bleischwer. Selbst sehr stabil und mit Stahlrahmen sind 8,5kg kein Problem.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. Oktober 2012)

Dafür ist es bergab schneller: Gewicht*Gefälle=Speed.
Und sowieso, fehlendes und/oder mangelhaftes Equipment wird mit dem Wahnsinn des Fahrers kompensiert...


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2012)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Dafür ist es bergab schneller: Gewicht*Gefälle=Speed.



Wie war das noch mal mit dem Hammer und der Feder im Vakuum ...

SCNR


----------



## F4B1 (10. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit dem Hammer und der Feder im Vakuum ...
> 
> SCNR


Lebst du in einen reibungsfreien System?


----------



## froride (13. Oktober 2012)

Auf einer Rundtour nach Tauberbischofsheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (14. Oktober 2012)

Gute matschige Tour..




John Deere von nafets_190 auf Flickr

...bis es auf einmal "klong" machte:





Einbeinig treten geht ja noch aber einbeinig abfahren ist fürn Ar$ch

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## schraubbär (15. Oktober 2012)

Indian Summer im Mansfelder Land


----------



## mubi (15. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Mubi,
> du kannst ja Bescheid sagen, wenns passt komme ich evtl. mit. Ob ich allerdings von oben runterfahre weiss ich noch nicht.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



wenn's wieder besseres wetter gibt kannste mich ja mal dran erinnern. 
bei dem wetter? 
no way 

die wilden tage sind rum. 
mit mitte dreissig macht man manche sachen nicht mehr...


----------



## froride (15. Oktober 2012)

mubi schrieb:


> die wilden tage sind rum.
> mit mitte dreissig macht man manche sachen nicht mehr...



Ist das traurig, tut mir leid für dich. 
Hoffentlich hast du schon dein Zuhause behindertengerecht umgerüstet, lang ist's nicht mehr.


----------



## mubi (16. Oktober 2012)

ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich garnichts mehr mache nur feuchte stufen fahr ich nicht mehr runter - damit hab ich böse erfahrungen.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2012)

so heut mal ne fixierunde um die neue homebase gemacht


----------



## Opernfreunde (21. Oktober 2012)

Indian Summer_





_


----------



## absvrd (21. Oktober 2012)

Dresden - Zwickau 
Schönstes Wetter kurz vorm Wochenende


----------



## absvrd (21. Oktober 2012)

Und einmal Talsperre pirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2012)

Isarufer ...


----------



## froride (21. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwo auf dem Weg von Veitshöchheim (Bayern) nach Themar ( Thüringer Wald) bevor es in die Berge geht. 





Und hier nochmal im Thüringer Wald.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2012)

Kleine Wurzelbehandlung:


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2012)

alte schule, scheiss auf sattel runter


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (23. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alte schule, scheiss auf sattel runter



Genau! Oldschool rockt! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alte schule, scheiss auf sattel runter



Wozu Sattel runter, wenn man so lange Teleskop-Beine hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (24. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> alte schule, scheiss auf sattel runter


 
Dieses ganze neumodische Teufelszeug wie Schaltung, Teleskopstützen usw. 

Mich begeistert 29er SSP immer mehr 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Burba (24. Oktober 2012)

froride schrieb:


> Irgendwo auf dem Weg von Veitshöchheim (Bayern) nach Themar ( Thüringer Wald) bevor es in die Berge geht.



Schöön .

Schöne Landschaft, schönes Wetter, schönes Rad, schönes Foto


----------



## Bergarbeiter (26. Oktober 2012)

Auch im Mansfelder Land:


----------



## froride (16. Dezember 2012)

Einfach über die Vulkankette und schon steht man auf dem Placa del Capitano in Playa Blanca/Lanzarote:


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Du dich nicht schämst! Wir sitzen hier bei Glatteis und Matschepampe!


----------



## froride (16. Dezember 2012)

Und ich hab Sonnenbrand, jeder hat sein Kreuz zu tragen.


----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2012)

Du Ärmster


----------



## froride (18. Dezember 2012)

runter zum Meer:


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2012)

bei ähnlich guten wetter unterwegs (freitag).







nass, dreckig und frisch. 
ein traum, besonders samstag morgen die 1,5 std heimwärts.
bauch dick gefüllt mit lasagne + keksen


----------



## Burba (25. Dezember 2012)

Erste Runde mit meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk an der Elbe
mein Unit ist wieder SSP 



Schönes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (25. Dezember 2012)

So, noch ein paar Erinnerungen an die letzten Tage:


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Dezember 2012)

@froride

nur das fixie dabei ????


----------



## froride (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja, auf Lanzarote gibt es nix zu tun für's MTB. Recht flach, keine Trails, nur Piste. Lohnt gar nicht den Aufwand vom Einpacken. 
Aber habe auf 6 Fixed Touren 453km und über 4000Hm gemacht. Schöner Winter-Trainingsurlaub.
Lanzarote ist ja ein Rennrad-/Triatlontrainingslager. Da sieht man überall die Roadies schwitzen. 
Wind ist dort der Feind!


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Dezember 2012)

Hier zum "Aufwärmen" noch 'n paar Bilder von meiner Tour Anfang September:





Auffahrt ins Dischmatal (Davos nach Dürrboden)





Weiter zum Scalettapass (hier konnte ich noch fahren, weiter oben habe ich geschoben - die anderen Schalter in Sichtweite aber auch)





Die Nahrungsmittelversorgung war gut.





Oberhalb von St. Antönien





Wasser tanken im Schanielabach











War schon knackig steil dort





See an der Swiss Bike Masters Strecke


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Dezember 2012)

Urbanes Cruisen vor dem heiligen Abend


----------



## Burba (26. Dezember 2012)

schönes Kona!


----------



## Steeldonkey (27. Dezember 2012)

ich frage mich, ob die leute, die ohne lenkerband fahren einfach nur faul sind?! oder ob sie es als angenehm empfinden auf blankes metall zu fassen.
sorry, aber räder ohne griffe oder lenkerband sehen immer ******** aus!
das linke rad hingegen ist recht angenehm anzuschauen!


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Dezember 2012)

Der Lenker des Kona wird noch gewickelt sobald der Mech meines Vertrauens Zeit hat mir das mal ordentlich beizubringen. Bei den frühlingshaften Temperaturen lies sich das aber mit Handschuhe fahren.


----------



## RazorRamon (28. Dezember 2012)

Heute ganz früh aufgestanden (10 Uhr), um eine nette Tour zu fahren. Das Foto entstand beim Besuch eines Freundes unterwegs, dem ich nebenbei noch geholfen hatte, einen schweren Schrank ein Stockwerk tiefer zu befördern. Danach gepflegte Weiterfahrt mit gediegener Übersetzung und forschem Tritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (29. Dezember 2012)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> sorry, aber räder ohne griffe oder lenkerband sehen immer ******** aus!


 
Falsch, ein Rad ohne Lenkerband sieht hip aus! Nie würde ich freiwillig so fahren, aber respektieren muss ich das als toleranter Radfahrer!


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Razor,

du tolerierst auch hässliches Lenkerband nicht wahr?

Gestern mal wieder auf dem Crosser, hauptsächlich auf Radwegen/Straße.
Dank 39/16 und vier Bar lässt sich in der Ebene ganz locker mit 25-27 KmH Rollen.




Schleuse bei Detzem von nafets_190 auf Flickr




Moselcross von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Abseits der Wege musste ich dann eine eher unschöne Entdeckung machen.



**** television von nafets_190 auf Flickr

Die Übersetzung läuft in der Ebene gut. Dickere Anstiege werden allerdings zum Gewaltakt. Hier überwindet man ca. 260 Höhenmeter in vier Kilometern. Maximalpuls und Oberschenkel an der Zerreis-grenze sind angesagt. Zuletzt bin ich das mit dem Rennrad (52/18) gefahren, was etwas angenehmer ist auf Grund der Reifen. Der einzig lustige an der Geschichte sind die dummen Gesichter von Rennradlern, welche überholt werden müssen. Dies blieb gestern leider aus.







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Alwood (29. Dezember 2012)

Gegen kalte Hände am nackten Lenker helfen Handschuhe,
manche Räder gefallen mir ohne Lenkerand recht gut,
wenn nicht sogar besser als mit irgendeinem farblich unpassenden Bezug.
Selber fahre ich kein einziges Rad ohne Lenkerband, aber auch nur deshalb,
weil ich keinen Nerv auf Dellen im Oberrohr habe.


----------



## Steeldonkey (29. Dezember 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Falsch, ein Rad ohne Lenkerband sieht hip aus! Nie würde ich freiwillig so fahren, aber respektieren muss ich das als toleranter Radfahrer!



das es ******* aussieht ist ja auch eine subjektive einschätzung meinerseits. demnach ist meine aussage keineswegs "falsch". achtung eine weitere these folgt: besonders, wenn man bremsgriffe am nackten lenker hat und man hierbei den klemmmechanismus sieht ist das einfach unschön, und nicht "hip"!
solltest du natürlich das "hip" sein, davon ableiten, dass sämtliche "hipster" ohne lenkerband fahren, hättest du recht. aber hipster sind in meinen augen auch nicht "hip" sondern eher peinlich. im hochsommer mit mütze und vollbart auf einem fixie/singlespeed sitzen ist keineswegs "hip", sondern einfach nur dämlich! und wer langsam ist, braucht sein fahrrad auch nicht so leicht wie mögliche machen (ohne lenkerband und bremsen etc.), wenn er dann von mir mit meinem 15 kilo reiseross überholt wird -.-.
und toleranz ist nicht immer notwendig, bzw. nicht immer angebracht!


----------



## Burba (29. Dezember 2012)

Jung, solange Du deutlich machst, dass etwas FÜR DICH *******aussieht, ist das völlig i.O.
Du hast dich doch aber zur hingestellt und behauptet, dass etwas IMMER *******ist. Und das ist ist einfach ****. 
Und Toleranz ist (nach meiner Meinung) immer notwendig. 

PS: außer bei Intoleranz!


----------



## absvrd (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn jetzt mal meine bremsgriffe kommen, werde ich meinem Lenker über den Winter auch kein Band gönnen m da man eh nur mit Handschuhen unterwegs ist. Kein ärger mit den ganzen Dreck an Band...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (29. Dezember 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Kein ärger mit den ganzen Dreck an Band...


 
Einfach ein pflegeleichtes abwaschbares Band aus Microtex kaufen.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2012)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hallo Razor,
> 
> du tolerierst auch hässliches Lenkerband nicht wahr?http://www.flickr.com/photos/nafets_190/8317430557/


 
Keine Frage! 

Aber selbst einem nackten Lenker kann man eine gewisse Attraktivität doch nicht völlig absprechen!


----------



## kurbel_jim (30. Dezember 2012)

Das allgemeine Nippelverbot darfst du außer Kraft setzen?


----------



## Alwood (30. Dezember 2012)

kurbel_jim schrieb:


> Das allgemeine Nippelverbot darfst du außer Kraft setzen?


 
Es geht doch gar nicht um die Nippel sondern um den Lenker.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Dezember 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um die Nippel sondern um den Lenker.



Genau! 
Und hier sind Nippel: 



Por*o, waa?
Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gekickt...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Dezember 2012)

Und endlich mal ein Foto von RazorRamon auf seinem Rennrad....das Geheimnis ist gelüftet.....aber verkühl dich nicht..so ohne T-Shirt


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Januar 2013)

so heut im feinsten nieselregen den main lang


----------



## Burba (4. Januar 2013)

wölfchen, das Foto ne Nummer kleiner, dann kann man auch den Joke besser mitnehmen


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

heiligabend neohippstermäßig durch basel rollen.
das kona kriegt sicher noch lenkerband, habe es mir direkt vom montageständer herab ausgeliehen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. Januar 2013)

schöne Baselbilder...und ein heisses Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

das eddy hätte eigentlich einen schönen, klassischen rennlenker verdient, aber sag das mal dem besitzer...

das auf dem kona ist übrigens ein 3T wb1 dirt drop. sehr handschmeichelnd.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. Januar 2013)

beim kona ist der Lenker nicht schlecht..der Rahmen geht garnicht finde ich, abfallende Oberrohre sind gruselig aus meiner Sicht....aber das ist Geschmacksache..stehe nur auf die Rahmen in Form des Eddys aber das ist ja ebend Geschmacksache,hatte an meinen EX-Eddy auch nen geraden Lenker, finds dann gut wenns Grundsätzlich entgegen der langläufigen Meinung ist..und das ist ja beim Eddy eigentlich ein Muß ..der Rennbügel,ansonsten sexy das Eddy


----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2013)

jaa, so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker, ich find nu so ne graden Rahmen .... (natürlich gibts wie immer Ausnahmen)


----------



## versus (10. Januar 2013)

20121117_kaffenback_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121202 quer 03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20121209_007 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Michelangelo (10. Januar 2013)

Auch ein Crosser...


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2013)

Toller Ast 
Aber das dahinter sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. Januar 2013)

Geiles Teil (siehe Album) 

Hast du das 2x? -> einmal rot und einmal weiß, oder sinds nur verschiedene Aufbauten der Basis?


----------



## Steeldonkey (10. Januar 2013)

da steht ein großer sack voller geld im wald... schönes rad, aber wahrscheinlich unfassbar teuer. wers hat...... dem wirds geklaut ;D


----------



## Michelangelo (11. Januar 2013)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> da steht ein großer sack voller geld im wald... schönes rad, aber wahrscheinlich unfassbar teuer. wers hat...... dem wirds geklaut ;D



Sicher, da steht ein richtig dicker Sack Geld. Wenn ich mir die Hobbies von zwei meiner Bekannten anschaue (keine Spitzenverdiener), die ihr Geld in den Jagdsport oder die Harley pumpen.... da bin ich trotz meines Fuhrparks noch im Lot. 

Ja, sind 2.. ein Schalter und ein Singlespeeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2013)

Heute an die Elbe, sie fordert wiedermal Platz ein.
Hier ging es nicht weiter.


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2013)

Schaut gut aus das Unit !

Hier ist auch eins versteckt.
Suchbild !


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2013)

Nich einfach, gut getarnt 
Habs aber schon im andren Fred gefunden


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2013)

Tour von heute:





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## killercouch (16. Januar 2013)

Heute aufm Heimweg:


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2013)

training mit gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> training mit gewicht


 
So wies da steht um die 60 kg...


----------



## stuhli (20. Januar 2013)

Heute mal 26zöllig und eingängig oberhalb von Schriesheim unterwegs...........(über die Schutzbleche dürft ihr gerne fachsimpeln )






Trotz Verbot erstmal weiter

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Später dann heimwärts am Neckar


----------



## Spearmint730 (20. Januar 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> über die Schutzbleche dürft ihr gerne fachsimpeln



Nein lieber nicht  - das artet aus


----------



## rmfausi (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Stuhli,
wo bist du gefahren? An den zwei Bildstellen komme ich auf einer meinen Hausrunden auch öfter mal vorbei. Auf dem KS bin ich meistens der einzige Eingangrad Fahrer, wenn ich oben bin. 

War heute auf dem WS unterwegs.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Januar 2013)

Respekt. Singlespeed ist mir zu hart im Schnee bzw. ich bin dafür zu weich!


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Januar 2013)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Respekt. Singlespeed ist mir zu hart im Schnee bzw. ich bin dafür zu weich!


 
Schaltwerke frieren doch sowieso immer ein. Große Räder mit fetten Reifen sind auf Schnee und Eis die Garantie für maximale Traktion und Fahrspaß!


----------



## stuhli (20. Januar 2013)

@_rmfausi_
Dich wollte ich ja schonmal anschreiben wegen einer Tour zwischen WS (war ich schon öfters) und KS (war ich noch nie), weil ich mich im Grunde zu wenig auskenne und ich auch nie soviel Zeit hab. Heute bin ich in Schriesheim die Talstrasse, über den Huberweg dann  nach den Ministück Strahlenberger Strasse rechts in den Wald. Den linken Weg, der praktisch oberhalb der Talstrasse langführt. Den Wendekopf umfahre ich praktisch links und eier dann auf verschiedenen Wegen zum WS hoch. Heute war ich noch weit davon entfernt, weil ich morgens nicht aus dem Bett komme und erst um 11:30 in Mannheim starte.  

Mit den schmalen Vredestein Tigerclaw (leider Felgen mit nur 17mm Maulweite) gehts garnicht mal so schlecht im Schnee, weil ich dank Milchmontage wenig Luft fahre kann. Nur überlege ich bei Schneefahrten Flatpedals zu montieren, was mir ein wenig mmehr Sicherheit geben würde und ich Schuhe hätte bei denen die Füße warm bleiben. 

  @_Nafets190_
geht schon weil das Bike recht leicht ist, gut rollt und mit 36/18 gut übersetzt ist. Ausserdem fahr ich nicht die steilen Stücke.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

ok vorgestern, aber wayne...

sah eigentlich gut aus und nachdem die örtliche badeanstalt aufgrund eines wettkampfes nicht für den samstäglichen frühsport zur verfügung stand, bin ich auf dem crosser (straßensetup) losgerollt. schön schlangenlinien auf nebenstraßen ein bisschen strecke machen. so 37er schlappen haben vorteile, wenn es auch mal ein wirtschaftsweg ist.

von der straße aus einen kleinen anstieg gesehen, da will ich rauf.





war dann ein steiniger, nasser wirtschaftsweg, gegen ende eine ordentliche rampe. 42/17 und trekkingschlappen... aber als crosser kann man auch mal laufen.

dann weiter über einen handtuchbreitens chlammpfad bei dem alle paar meter ein armdicker (normalmensch, nicht reiler) baumstamm quer lag. macht laune.

danach weiter über einen aufgeweichten reitweg(?). ja ich weiss, war aber der einzige "anschluß". bodenproben an den reifen in ausreichender menge. ruiniert den schnitt, steigert aber enorm den spass.





trotzdem etwas unmotiviert rumgerutscht. irgendwie am rande des feldes rausgekommen. weiter über... schlamm...

20min später freue ich mich über babypoglatten asphalt (öffentliches coming out)





leider fängt es pünktlich zur einfahrt in los angeles  zu regnen an. bis wörrstadt bin ich nass. na toll!





also rein zum bäcker und erstmal ein nougatteilchen verspeisen. verbrennung = wärme und so.
noch mal 20km im regen gehen dann eigentlich, weil großteils flach und windgeschützt. so gut, dass ich überlege noch richtung nierstein abzubiegen, was nochmal 20km extra wären... nee, dann doch lieber nicht.

waren vielleicht 55km insgesamt, geplant waren mind. 60 besser 80...


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2013)

auch wenn nicht zu sehen ist, dasses n SSP ist, das fand ich heute trotz des grauen Himmels knipsenswert: 
Gruß vom Havelbiber


----------



## Soulfinger (14. Februar 2013)

Von Kona zu Kona. Bis zu den Biberrevieren hier bei uns hab ichs aber nicht geschafft, der Schnee im Wald war zu schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (14. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bild. Ist das ein Paddy Wagon?


----------



## Soulfinger (14. Februar 2013)

Danke! Ja, ist ein Paddy Wagon. Mein Lieblingsbike.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2013)

schick.


----------



## crestfallen (14. Februar 2013)

Soulfinger schrieb:


> Von Kona zu Kona. Bis zu den Biberrevieren hier bei uns hab ichs aber nicht geschafft, der Schnee im Wald war zu schön.



Was sind da für Reifen drauf?

crestfallen


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Februar 2013)

Was nicht allzubreites vermute ich. 700x32 ist das max was bei meinem Paddy reingeht. Hatte Schwalbe CX Pro und Kenda Smallblock, beide 700x30 drauf.



crestfallen schrieb:


> Was sind da für Reifen drauf?
> 
> crestfallen


----------



## Soulfinger (15. Februar 2013)

Das sind Schwalbe CX Comp in 30 mm. Fahr ich jetzt die zweite Wintersaison und bin wirklich zufrieden - sehr guter Grip bei Schnee, Matsch und Nässe. Die werd ich heuer sicher bis zum Sommer oben lassen - das Paddy Wagon macht mit denen im Wald mehr Spaß als mein MTB.


----------



## froride (23. Februar 2013)

Zur Zeit unterwegs im türkischen Hinterland an der Südküste. Die ersten Frühlingskilometer sammeln.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Februar 2013)

und ich kurbel hier in verschneitem würzburg rum 
grüße


----------



## froride (24. Februar 2013)

Winterzeit ist Reisezeit. Wenn im Sommer das Wetter bei uns schön ist, brauch ich nicht in Urlaub.
Habe es diesen Winter geschafft, jeden Monat ein paar Tage in die Sonne zu verschwinden. Ist der Winter gleich viel leichter zu ertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetsurfer (28. Februar 2013)

Da endlich der Schnee weggetaut ist konnte ich heute mit meinem SSP in den Wald. Geht erstaunlich gut mit der Übersetzung und den schmalen Reifen


----------



## H4ks (2. März 2013)

froride schrieb:


> Zur Zeit unterwegs im türkischen Hinterland an der Südküste. Die ersten Frühlingskilometer sammeln.



Das Rad find ich mal richtig gelungen. Was ist das für eine Rahmenfarbe?


----------



## froride (2. März 2013)

Grün metallic. Ist original so von Leader Bikes.
Hier noch eins aus den letzten Tagen in der Türkei.


----------



## RazorRamon (2. März 2013)

H4ks schrieb:


> Das Rad find ich mal richtig gelungen. Was ist das für eine Rahmenfarbe?


Grün


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (3. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Grün



Echt?
Beweiss es!
Ist das wirklich grün? Nicht rot oder blau?
Weisst Du das sicher? und woher?
Haben Dir bestimmt deine Eltern erzählt...


----------



## RazorRamon (3. März 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Echt?
> Beweiss es!
> Ist das wirklich grün? Nicht rot oder blau?
> Weisst Du das sicher? und woher?
> Haben Dir bestimmt deine Eltern erzählt...


Ich schwöre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (4. März 2013)

Nochmal die schönen Bergstraßen hinter Antalya:


----------



## Daniel110 (4. März 2013)

Das Bombenwetter gestern musste einfach genutzt werden...





Daniel


----------



## Burba (4. März 2013)

Endlich hat man wieder richtig was von seiner Umgebung 







Da sind die Winterreste schon fast fotogen


----------



## HorstSt (8. März 2013)

Mit dem Gelände-Fixie auf der ehemaligen Bahntrasse der Aggertalbahn zwischen Siegburg und Lohmar.

Erst auf dem Schotterbett des im Umbau zum Radweg befindlichen letzten Stücks Bahntrasse im siegburger Stadtgebiet (schüttel):


Dann durch den Baustellenmatsch entlang des zukünftigen Radweges, der ab da nicht auf, sondern neben der stillgelegten Bahnlinie durch den Wald bis Lohmar gebaut wird (spritz):


Nachher:


Zweimal hin und zurück, weils so schön war . . .


----------



## HorstSt (14. März 2013)

Und das nenn' ich dann Wintereinbruch - die eine Tour am Freitag, die andere am Mittwoch:





Schnee, Matschpampe und Eis auf und unter den Pfützen. Wirklich mal ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl . . .


----------



## mäxx__ (15. März 2013)

Mir is grad so fad

Darum ein Bild von heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit





Kälte, klare Luft, niemand unterwegs, Ruhe - so einen Start in den Tag wünsche ich mir öfters


----------



## Burba (15. März 2013)

Schönes Foto!


----------



## mäxx__ (15. März 2013)

Merci


----------



## Stevens59 (15. März 2013)

Heute war es endlich soweit und das Speci durfte an die frische Luft...


----------



## HorstSt (16. März 2013)

Der Schnee wird weniger. Der Matsch wird mehr. Das MTB-Fixie derzeit mein absolutes Lieblingsbike. Location: Unweit des Natursteig Sieg und des Ho Dsche auf den Siegelsknippen.




Auch diesmal ohne Schloss, aber zur Abwechslung mal mit Wachhund.

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2013)




----------



## mäxx__ (19. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Schei§§e - ich dachte bei dem Bild grade, wow die IRA fährt auch SSP...


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2013)

wenn dann ETA


----------



## Murph (19. März 2013)

Hab ich's doch gewusst.........irgendwo ganz tief in dir drin bist du ein anarchist ,
so mit Stadt unsicher machen und solche Sachen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. März 2013)

Stevens59 schrieb:


>



Das ist doch 'n ganz kurzes horizontales Ausfallende, oder?
Mit nem Magic Gear könntest du doch ohne Spannrolle auskommen!

EDIT: die gewählte Übersetzung ist aber nur was fürs Flachland...


----------



## Stevens59 (19. März 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das ist doch 'n ganz kurzes horizontales Ausfallende, oder?
> Mit nem Magic Gear könntest du doch ohne Spannrolle auskommen!
> EDIT: die gewählte Übersetzung ist aber nur was fürs Flachland...


 @DerBergschreck ... das Ausfallende wäre bestimmt dafür geeignet, mit MagicGear zu arbeiten, um den Kettenspanner zu sparen. Aber ich als "alter" Mann  und Unwissenden... MagicGear werd ich glaube ich nie verstehen...

Ja, die Übersetzung ist 46/18 und damit wohl wahr nur etwas fürs flache Land, von dem wir hier genügend rumstehen haben...


----------



## RazorRamon (29. März 2013)

Gemütliche Feiertagsrunde mit dem Wohlfühlrad über ca. 50 Kilometer.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Gemütliche Feiertagsrunde mit dem Wohlfühlrad über ca. 50 Kilometer.



Schönes Radl! 
Und sicherlich auch eine entspannende Runde...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. März 2013)

und auch schon Schneefrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (30. März 2013)

Im Maintal hatten wie dieses Jahr auch noch keinen Schnee länger als einen Tag.


----------



## Drood (31. März 2013)

Ich hatte heute alles - Schnee, Eis, Matsch, Feldweg, Gestrüpp, Sonne, keine Sonne, Schneefall, freie Bahn....irgendwie einfach alles. Vor allem hatte ich riesig viel Spaß!!! Es war eine 60-Kilometer-Runde, pannenfrei, einfach nur gut.









Sorry wegen der Bildqualität, nur vom Handy.
 @1speedtreiber: soviel zum Thema "das Rad kommt nur bei schönster und trockener Straße und sonstigen Idealbedingungen raus"

Fakt ist, das Bike passt mir wie maßgeschneidert und muss ab sofort jeden Tag mit mir raus, da muss es durch!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. März 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute alles - Schnee, Eis, Matsch, Feldweg, Gestrüpp, Sonne, keine Sonne, Schneefall, freie Bahn....irgendwie einfach alles. Vor allem hatte ich riesig viel Spaß!!! Es war eine 60-Kilometer-Runde, pannenfrei, einfach nur gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Silke ist doch alles gut, freue mich doch das du spass hast mit dem Rad und letztlich ist es ja auch dafür gebaut worden von mir..vielleicht möchte ja auch einer mein blaues Kotter..,lg Ringo


----------



## Odessit (1. April 2013)




----------



## froride (4. April 2013)

Schluss mit der Reiserei, jetzt ist hier wieder gutes Wetter.
Würzburg vom Steinbergweg aus:


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

ok, die aussicht ist nur so lala, aber als bild/panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (5. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ok, die aussicht ist nur so lala



Ich gehe wohl kaum irr in der Annahme, dass Du noch nicht dort gewesen bist
Und gutes Wetter am Würzburger Stein ist gleichbedeutend mit guter Aussicht auf einen formidablen 2013er
Das Bild wärmt einem hier als ost- und frostwindgebeuteltes Nordopfer Leib, Seele und Geist


----------



## böser_wolf (5. April 2013)

als der herr froride das bild gemacht hat
stand ich auf der alten mainbrücke mitm schoppen 2012 er
in der hand und hab mir die sonne ins gesicht scheinen lassen


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2013)

is ja gut. habe in erster linie die bahnschienen und die schornsteine gemeint.

das letzte mal ich in würzburg, als die noch eine kleine, sehr feine tattoo convention hatten... ist ewig her.


----------



## froride (5. April 2013)

In echt ist es wirklich eine coole Aussicht.


----------



## RazorRamon (7. April 2013)

Ich finde die Aussicht auf Würzburg auch grandios, da ist doch alles drin, Fluß, Bahn, Kirchtürme, Industrie, ein kleiner Berg, eine interessante Streckenführung, was will man mehr?

Ich habe mir heute bei tollem Wetter mal eine sehr hügelige Strecke angetan, bei der ich ein paar Mal sehr übersäuert war, und den typischen "Blutgeschmack" im Mund hatte. Ich liebe das, wenn es richtig hart wird, ich gut drauf bin und die Doppelkette so richtig stramm gespannt wird!


----------



## Burba (8. April 2013)

> Ich habe mir heute bei tollem Wetter mal eine sehr hügelige Strecke  angetan, bei der ich ein paar Mal sehr übersäuert war, und den typischen  "Blutgeschmack" im Mund hatte. Ich liebe das, wenn es richtig hart  wird, ich gut drauf bin und die Doppelkette so richtig stramm gespannt  wird!


Uhh, watt n Kerl! Blutig, hart und stramm .


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. April 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Uhh, watt n Kerl! Blutig, hart und stramm .



So isser unser razor! Hart wie marmelade... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JokerT (12. April 2013)

Erste richte Tour mit dem Singlespeeder, geht wirklich gut und ist einfach super entspannend so zu fahren


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2013)

JokerT schrieb:


> Erste richte Tour mit dem Singlespeeder, geht wirklich gut und ist einfach super entspannend so zu fahren



Das Foto sieht aber so aus, als wenn du unten flach am Bach unterwegs bist. Oben im Fichtelgebirge wirst du bestimmt noch öfters fluchen - um dann danach unter der Dusche das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen


----------



## svenso (14. April 2013)

Gestern ne kleine Tour (70km) mit dem Troll gemacht - sehr schön. Habe vorher die Übersetzung auf 42/18 geändert und die Big Apple aufgezogen, da es eher über Asphalt und Waldautobahnen ging. Die Big Apple sind fantastisch! Gibt es das gleich auch mit etwas mehr Grip im Gelände? In die Richtig Marathon Mondial von Schwalbe vielleicht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (14. April 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das Foto sieht aber so aus, als wenn du unten flach am Bach unterwegs bist. Oben im Fichtelgebirge wirst du bestimmt noch öfters fluchen - um dann danach unter der Dusche das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen



Haste richtig erfasst, ich war vor allem hier im welligen Gelände unterhalb von den Rockyfichtls unterwegs, um den Waldstein o.ä. mit SSp hochzukommen muss ich noch ein bisschen Trainieren  Aber da oben bin ich meistens eh mit dem Fr-Hardtail unterwegs, das hat zumindest 1x9.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. April 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das Foto sieht aber so aus, als wenn du unten flach am Bach unterwegs bist. Oben im Fichtelgebirge wirst du bestimmt noch öfters fluchen - um dann danach unter der Dusche das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen


Natürlich ist der Bach vom Foto unten im Tal, aber das ist ja wohl kein Beweis, dass ich nicht auch hoch gefahren bin, oder?


----------



## froride (14. April 2013)

Heute am Grab der Liebe vorbei gekommen:





Tour war für die erste Sonntagsfahrt bei gut 20 Grad auch ordentlich und schön:


----------



## RazorRamon (14. April 2013)

Hatte nur das Handy dabei zum knipsen, aber die Tour war fast die selbe wie beim letzten Foto, nur diesesmal aufgrund der Klagen nicht im Tal beim Bach, sondern kurz vor dem Gipfel. Da steige ich sonst nicht ab, aber fürs Foto habe ich eine Ausnahme gemacht. Wie steil das ist, kommt nicht ganz rüber, aber auf einer Scala von "kaum" bis "wie die Sau", würde ich sagen ist es "ganz schön heftig"!


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> ... Die Big Apple sind fantastisch! Gibt es das gleich auch mit etwas mehr Grip im Gelände? In die Richtig Marathon Mondial von Schwalbe vielleicht?...


würde mal nach einem semislick gucken.
am crosser fahre ich *sammy slick* und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. en gibt es auch in 26 zoll.
früher bin ich gerne ritchey speedmax (semislick) gefahren. pannenschutz ist aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## nitemare1 (16. April 2013)

froride schrieb:


> Heute am Grab der Liebe vorbei gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Tour war für die erste Sonntagsfahrt bei gut 20 Grad auch ordentlich und schön:



58 km/h mit starrer nabe?


----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2013)

warum nicht?


----------



## froride (16. April 2013)

nitemare1 schrieb:


> 58 km/h mit starrer nabe?



Ja, bergab. 71km/h war mein höchstes bisher und das ist schon ganz knapp vorm Abwurf. Schneller schaffen meine Beine nicht mit der Übersetzung (48/17).


----------



## nitemare1 (16. April 2013)

also ich fahr mit ner 3er übersetzung rum (3,06) aber 70 km/h wären mir da zu gefährlich. da ist ja jeglicher bremsversuch zum scheitern verurteilt (bei mir jedenfalls)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (16. April 2013)

nitemare1 schrieb:


> also ich fahr mit ner 3er übersetzung rum (3,06) aber 70 km/h wären mir da zu gefährlich. da ist ja jeglicher bremsversuch zum scheitern verurteilt (bei mir jedenfalls)



Wieso 1000 m skidden ist fast so g**l wie flachköpper ins gummiplanschbecken... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## froride (16. April 2013)

Ja, bremsen mit Beinkraft ist da schwierig. Aber wenn ich da mal Bremsen muss und die Beine nicht reichen, habe ich eine sehr gute Vorderbremse dran.  Wird zwar selten benutzt, aber ist da!
Ich skidde nicht mehr. Auf Touren nerven mich die eckigen Reiten tierisch. War nur am Anfang mal mit skidden, nach dem Reifenwechsel nicht mehr.


----------



## Monolithic (19. April 2013)

Erste Tour in kurzen Hosen! 

Und nicht nur das, es war gestern auch wieder Zeit für das von mir schon seit Jahren durchgezogene Frühjahrsritual schlechthin: biken gehen und gen Ende den zur Zeit im Wald massenhaft aus dem Boden sprießenden Bärlauch sammeln. Zu Hause dann den Energiespeicher mit lecker Nudeln mit eben jenem Bärlauch, getrockneten Tomaten, Öl und gerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen wieder auffüllen.

Eingang-fahren geht auch immer besser - war jedenfalls kaum langsamer als der zufällig getroffene Bekannte mit der 27-Gang-Carbon-Schleuder. Steil bergauf ist trotzdem die Hölle...

Das Bild entstand übrigens hier


----------



## A-Zippo (20. April 2013)

Ich finde jeder Poster soll künftig auf seinen Touren einen Fotografen mitnehmen, immer Rad hinstellen und knipsen wird ja langweilig


----------



## Odessit (21. April 2013)

Und wieder mal ein langweiliges Foto  





Münster, Baumberge. Gerade zu ideal zum Singlespeedern


----------



## shibby68 (22. April 2013)

Wo gehört man hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (22. April 2013)

Odessit schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein langweiliges Foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lila sonnenstrahlen? dachte kalkar ist was weiter weg... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2013)

nitemare1 schrieb:


> also ich fahr mit ner 3er übersetzung rum (3,06) aber 70 km/h wären mir da zu gefährlich. da ist ja jeglicher bremsversuch zum scheitern verurteilt (bei mir jedenfalls)



ich stell die füsse in den rahmen und lass rollen 
fahr aber auch 2bremsen am fixie

 @froride  bist  du vor 2wochen durch den flohmarkt  auf den mainwiesen gerollt??
denk ich hab dich gesehn 

tip am rande komm grad aus zypern  
total leere bergstrasen wär mal ne fixietour wert


----------



## froride (23. April 2013)

Ja, das war ich auf dem Flohmarkt. Hab noch gedacht, welcher Idiot kommt auf die Idee einen Flohmarkt auf dem Radweg zu veranstalten. 
Habe 30min statt 5min für die kurze Strecke gebraucht.

Zypern steht auch schon auf meinem Zettel, aber da ist es im Winter leider nicht so warm. Ist was für's Frühjahr.


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2013)

so nach 2wochen ohne rad mal 
ne aufwärm runde gedreht


----------



## Rumpelz (1. Mai 2013)

Heute mit dem District eine Runde durchs Umland von Regensburg gedreht .. bis ich plötzlich im Wald stand und der Trail vor mir lag


----------



## Nachaz (2. Mai 2013)

Meins bei der Willingen-Taufe:




Hat Spaß gemacht, aber am nächsten Tag ordentlich weh getan - mein Dank an dieser Stelle den Erbauern der Bremswellen


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. Mai 2013)

Mitm starren Singlespeeder in den Bikepark? Gab bestimmt einige die doof geguckt haben :-D Gibts das Video von der Helmkamera auf Yutub?


----------



## Nachaz (2. Mai 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Gibts das Video von der Helmkamera auf Yutub?


Nö, muss mal gucken; wenn es fertig geschnitten ist vielleicht hier im Videoalbum. Aber ist wahrscheinlich eh' an den interessanten Stellen zu wackelig  und in Totum zu langweilig...


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Mai 2013)

Eine knallharte, megageile Runde nachdem ich vorher ein 90 Minuten Fußballspiel mit (zu) viel Laufarbeit überstanden hatte, ich bin geschafft aber glücklich!


----------



## A-Zippo (7. Mai 2013)

Nach sechs Stunden Baumfällen noch ne kleine Tour mit den Hunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. Mai 2013)

Für das Bäumchen hast du 6 Stunden gebraucht?


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Mai 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Für das Bäumchen hast du 6 Stunden gebraucht?


----------



## A-Zippo (7. Mai 2013)

Alle doof ausser mich, natürlich war das das Ziel, der Baum doch nicht, grosse Birken. Schreib kein Wort mehr mit euch


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. Mai 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## A-Zippo (9. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen mal auf Tour: der Frühling ist schon toll:





Leider macht es meine Kamera nicht mehr so, fotografiere blind, das Display ist kaputt, dort war ein fantastisches Licht, es funkelte traumhaft durch die Bäume, schade, leider konnte ich es nicht einfangen.









Hier hab ich kurz vor der ehemaligen DDR-Grenze eine Kolonie Riesenbärenklaue oder auch Hercules-Staude endeckt, die Dinger sind höchst giftig und werden bis 4 Meter gross, wenn Sie ausgewachsen sind werd ich nochmal Fotos machen.


----------



## eineinser (18. Mai 2013)

heute früh bin ich mit dem Zug nach Mittenwald gefahren, um mit dem Crosser zurück nach München zu fahren.


----------



## Rommos (18. Mai 2013)

Tolles Rad


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2013)

allerdings


----------



## Burba (24. Mai 2013)

Heute ne Runde um die Müritz gedreht



Landschaft



Baumskulpturen


 
und ne Ente auf nem Dach (gab es das nicht vor vielen Jahren in nem Film?? ne Ente, die morgens auf das Dach flitzte und auf Hahn machte, weil sie nicht im Kochtopf landen wollte?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (24. Mai 2013)




----------



## Odessit (25. Mai 2013)

Mal wieder Classiker ausgeführt: ein 92er und ein 94er MARIN


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2013)

unterwegs am towel day





kleiner ausgleichsport nach 30km asphalt und einem schlauchwechsel (snakebite).
das ist kein gras, das ist irgenetwas mit viel wurzeln *ächz*





bergetappe mit 42/17, kopfsteinpflaster und 28er GP 4season - prima reifen 





kleine schotter/rasen abfahrt. dann erstmal bekochen (spargel, kartoffeln, grüne soße) lassen. irgendwann nachst zurück. die letzten 6km im regen... aber ich hatte ja ein handtuch dabei.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2013)

ich sag nur 42


----------



## A-Zippo (27. Mai 2013)

schöne Bilder, wie machst du das, das du selbst auf dem Bild bist?


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Mai 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> schöne Bilder, wie machst du das, das du selbst auf dem Bild bist?


 
Ich könnte mir denken, er setzt sich aufs Rad oder stellt sich daneben, und lässt eine Fotografin oder einen Fotografen knipsen, oder er benutzt den Selbstauslöser! Das brächte ich auch zustande, wenn ich auf einem Foto sein wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2013)

selbstauslöser. dank pfeiler ging es auch ohne gorillapod.


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Mai 2013)




----------



## RazorRamon (2. Juni 2013)

Krieg und Friedensrunde


----------



## Drood (2. Juni 2013)

Zwischenstopp am verfallenden Eingang eines verlassenen Bauernhofes....


----------



## A-Zippo (3. Juni 2013)

schönes Foto


----------



## Drood (3. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> schönes Foto



Danke 

mit meinem ollen Handy kommt da ja nix Dolles raus, aber an dieser Tür bin ich irgendwie nicht vorbeigekommen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Juni 2013)

@Drood hast du den geraden Lenker wieder drauf oder ist das ein altes Foto?


----------



## Drood (3. Juni 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> @Drood hast du den geraden Lenker wieder drauf oder ist das ein altes Foto?



Nagelneues Foto - er ist wieder drauf! Das Bullhorn hat mir ja doch nicht gefallen und beim Rennlenker hat mein Rücken gestreikt. Nun werde ich die Tage noch einen Low Riser testen....nicht hauen 

LG Silke


----------



## Burba (3. Juni 2013)

gegen Lowriser ist nix einzuwenden, fährt sich super!


----------



## JokerT (3. Juni 2013)

Heute auch mal bei dem Dreckwetter unterwegs gewesen:

Erstmal an den See, gucken:





Vor einer Woche war der Wasserstand noch über 1,5m niedriger:





Hier wird momentan ordentlich Strom gemacht:





Danach ein kleiner Abstecher ins Fichtelgebirge...überall Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Juni 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Nagelneues Foto - er ist wieder drauf! Das Bullhorn hat mir ja doch nicht gefallen und beim Rennlenker hat mein Rücken gestreikt. Nun werde ich die Tage noch einen Low Riser testen....nicht hauen
> 
> LG Silke


Silke.....jeder Lenker ist ok..nur dieser Rindergeweihdingsbumslenkerdingsiihwassollldasgeröhr geht niemals
lg Ringo


----------



## Drood (4. Juni 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Silke.....jeder Lenker ist ok..nur dieser Rindergeweihdingsbumslenkerdingsiihwassollldasgeröhr geht niemals
> lg Ringo



 zumindest ging das Rindergeweihdingsbumslenkerdingsiihwassollldasgeröhr nicht am Main...soweit sind wir uns einig. Aber dank meiner Experimentierfreudigkeit bekommst du jetzt nachträglich noch alle Lenkervarianten geliefert 

LG Silke

PS @Burba - bin gespannt!! Müsste am Do eintreffen.


----------



## Opernfreunde (6. Juni 2013)

Prost!


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2013)

Unterwegs...





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Drood (7. Juni 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Prost!



Da kannst du ein Poster von machen, super Foto!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## nullvektor (7. Juni 2013)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1395311]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Juni 2013)

Eine Runde Jogging auf zwei Rädern habe ich hinter mir, meine Trinkflasche hatte ich vergessen, jetzt fülle ich in aller Ruhe daheim etwas Flüssigkeit nach!


----------



## KONI-DU (8. Juni 2013)

Leckeres Bier gibt es oben 

Mal was von heute


----------



## Matze. (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr schick das Kona, was ist das für ein Rahmen? Ich kann die Aufschrift nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (10. Juni 2013)

Sollte ein paddy wagon sein....


----------



## KONI-DU (10. Juni 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> Sehr schick das Kona, was ist das für ein Rahmen? Ich kann die Aufschrift nicht lesen.





Kittie schrieb:


> Sollte ein paddy wagon sein....



Jawoll, ein "Paddy Wagon"


----------



## Monolithic (10. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse von der letzten Tour am Samstag - hab drei Türme in der Umgebung abgeklappert und war gut drei Stunden unterwegs.

Station Nummer eins, der sogenannte Harzblick, was bei klarem Wetter sogar nicht zuviel versprochen ist:






Unter dem rechten Wolkenturm liegt der Brocken. Wer das nicht erkennt - vielleicht klappt's mit den Anweisungen auf diesem Bild:











428 m... was man hier halt so Höhenzug nennt ohne rot zu werden. Einige Kilometer später steht auf dem nächsten Hügel namens Hünstollen dann dieses Ding:






... und lässt ebenfalls weit ins Land blicken.






Der letzte Turm gehört zur Burg Plesse und ist praktischerweise gleich an einen Biergarten angeschlossen.






Pils gab's trotzdem erst zu Hause nach der Abfahrt.


----------



## nullvektor (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## Bergarbeiter (11. Juni 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Prost!


Warum gibts hier keinen "MAG ICH" Knopf!? 1A Foto.
Der Lange hat's darauf


----------



## Nachaz (11. Juni 2013)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Warum gibts hier keinen "MAG ICH" Knopf!? 1A Foto.
> Der Lange hat's darauf



Kannste hier drücken: oben rechts der Stern.

Hier mal was vom Sender:




Wenn mein blödes Knie mal wieder funktioniert, kommt die Route E -> Wengeberg -> W mit dem SSP dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (11. Juni 2013)

Singlespeed-Tour zur Arbeit...von Schwelm nach Remscheid


----------



## A-Zippo (12. Juni 2013)

..... was`n das für ein Lenker, so schön breit?. Grüsse


----------



## Erbse73 (12. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> ..... was`n das für ein Lenker, so schön breit?. Grüsse


*On-One Fleegle Lenker/Handlebar:*
*The Fleegle is our wide flat bar primarily designed for the high front end of our 29er bikes, *
*but is ideal for anyone that wants a tough wide flat bar. *
*Made from 6061-T6 (bend not snap) alloy with 0.2mm shot-peeded, hard anodised finish and lazer etched logos.*



*Specification* 

15 deg back sweep
20mm forward offset - to negate the "stem shortening" effect of the big back sweep
105mm straight centre section - for clamping lights and stuff on in the middle
716.7mm width - designed to be cut down as you wish Weight (g)


----------



## Kittie (12. Juni 2013)

Wollte auch gerade den Lenker lobend erwähnen 

Irgendwie Geil!


----------



## Gamasche (12. Juni 2013)

Opernfreunde schrieb:


> Prost!



Ha! Die kenne ich


----------



## froride (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin heute von Würzburg in die alte Heimat dem Thüringer Wald geradelt um meine Eltern zu besuchen.
In Bad Königshofen gab's eine kleine Stärkung:





und hier bin ich auf dem ersten richtigen Berg, über den man muss um ins grüne Herz zu kommen.


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Juni 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Wollte auch gerade den Lenker lobend erwähnen
> 
> Irgendwie Geil!


Klar, dass eine Kittie so eine gerade lange Stange gut findet. Ergonomisch ist das trotzdem Schwachsinn. Aber ab und zu ist gegen etwas Schwachsinn nichts einzuwänden. 

Ich würde mir jedenfalls so ein Ding nicht antun, ich bin mehr für die geschwungenen Linien, die den eigenen Gliedern schmeicheln!


----------



## Monolithic (12. Juni 2013)

Der Fleegle hat 15° Backsweep.


----------



## Rommos (13. Juni 2013)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Der Fleegle hat 15° Backsweep.



Die Aufnahmen lassen den Eindruck entstehen, es wäre eine fast gerade Stange  Der Fleegle ist aber ein "schmeichelndes Ding"


----------



## Kittie (13. Juni 2013)

Hach, der Razor wieder...

Klaro, wäre der Lenker einfach ein un-gebogenes Rohr, ist das nur was für die Optik - besonders bei der Breite. Die armen Handgelenke. Aua, Aua.
Dennoch sehr schön, besonders von vorne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbse73 (13. Juni 2013)

..der fleegle is mir ergonomisch genug.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2013)

kleine runde zum baumarkt






danach noch ein wenig hochwasserreste gucken. zumindest sind die radwege wieder passierbar. kleiner snack war auch noch drin.


----------



## A-Zippo (13. Juni 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> ..der fleegle is mir ergonomisch genug.



wo bekommt man den denn?. Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 112231 (13. Juni 2013)

bei on-one.co.uk! Versand von der Insel aus ist unproblematisch.


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2013)

mal wieder unterwegs gewesen


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Juni 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Singlespeed-Tour zur Arbeit...von Schwelm nach Remscheid
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1398016
> 
> 
> ...


Schwer zu glauben, dass es sich bei dem Lenker vom Foto nicht um eine grade Stange handelt! Aber ich bin belehrt und nehme alles zurück.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juni 2013)

biergartentour am main inc. critical mass würzburg


----------



## froride (13. Juni 2013)

@böser_wolf CM in Würzburg? Woher weis man dann wann das immer ist? Hatte schon mal nach sowas hier gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juni 2013)

immer am 2ten donnerstag 17:30 
treffpunkt am viehmarkt

bei facebook gibts ne seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (14. Juni 2013)

Okay, Danke!


----------



## svenso (16. Juni 2013)

Gestern ne mittlere Runde von Paderborn, übers Land zum Flughafen Lippstadt und kurz Flieger begutachtet, danach nochmal zur Wewelsburg und zurück.


----------



## kona64 (17. Juni 2013)

Mein Rad vor dem Berliner Velothon 2013. Ja, ich fände es sehr interessant, was eure Erfahrungen bei Rennen mit einem Singlespeed sind? Ich wurde beim Velothon sehr belächelt oder es wurde mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Mit meiner Übersetzung 48:17 konnte ich kaum den einzelnen Gruppen lange folgen um den Windschatten auszunutzen. Am Berg war es überhaupt kein Problem, aber bergab ...! Auch das stätige Anreißen bereitete mir immer wieder Schwierigkeiten, weil ich wie ein Duracell Hase drehen mußte um Anschluß zu halten. Ich entschied mich meinen eigenen Speed konstant zu halten um die 120 Km durchzuhalten. Mit zunehmender Kilometerzahl stieg auch die Akzeptanz bei meinen Mitstreitern. Mein Endergebnis war ein 31 Km/h Schnitt. Für das nächste Jahr würde ich mir wünschen, dass sich beim Velothon eine Singlespeed Gruppe anmeldet.


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juni 2013)

kona64 schrieb:


> ...Ja, ich fände es sehr interessant, was eure Erfahrungen bei Rennen mit einem Singlespeed sind? ...




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431918


----------



## svenso (17. Juni 2013)

kona64 schrieb:


> Mein Rad vor dem Berliner Velothon 2013...Ich wurde beim Velothon sehr belächelt oder es wurde mit dem Kopf geschüttelt....



Meine Erfahrungen sind ähnlich, von den ganzen Schaltern mit Ihren Carbon Flitzern wird man meistens belächelt - auch ganz normal auf der Straße. Grüßen tun die einen dann auch nicht mehr, wenn ich mit meinem Rennrad unterwegs bin grüßen die immer, wenn ich mit dem SSP unterwegs bin nicht. Einfach drüber stehen, bis jetzt habe ich fast jeden am Berg wieder gehabt und in der Ebene mit man eben ein wenig mehr Kurbeln. Ich fahre mit 42/16, allerdings auch wellig.

Gruß!

PS: Vielleicht liegts auch an der Farbgebung  nein Spass bei Seite: Würde definitiv andere Reifen draufziehen, diese Fixie Pops finde ich persönlich echt nicht hübsch und zudem noch recht schwer oder?


----------



## A-Zippo (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich mag diese bunten Dinger nicht, habs oft bei mir ausprobiert und
immer wieder zurückgebaut, du hast es geschaft, sieht klasse aus, leider
ist mir es nie gelungen. Tolles Rad, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 

Edit: andere waren schneller, das ging an Kona64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona64 (17. Juni 2013)

... die Fixie Pops wiegen knapp 400g/Stck., aber ich kann sie vorne mit 4 Bar fahren ( der Schulter wegen). Ich kann das Rad (jetzt 8,5Kg) lässig um 1Kg leichter machen, aber ich nutze es auch im Alltag und damit muß es eben komfortabel sein. Das Konkurenzverhalten der Rennradfahrer erlebe ich jeden Tag, hängt man sich mal kurz ans Hinterrad ist das scheinbar kein Problem. Aber wehe sie erkennen, dass Du nur mit einem Gang fährst, dann geben sie alles um zu zeigen, dass sie schneller sind!?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2013)

gestern bei der RTF 113km habe ich teilweise gelitten, wenn es leicht bergab geht und die gruppe gas gegeben hat. da wieder ranfahren tat weh. bergauf und im flachen wenig probleme mit 42/17. wir haben es aber auch nicht auf einen schnitt jenseits der 30 angelegt. der erste aus der gruppe der gejammert hat war nicht der eingängige


----------



## svenso (17. Juni 2013)

diese Frühjahr war ich auf Mallorca im Trainingslager und hatte mich erdreistet mit dem singlespeed im Koffer um die ecke zu kommen. am abend vor der ersten ausfahrt wurde ich belächelt. als ich an den darauffolgenden Tagen immer mithalten konnte und zum krönenden abschluss der erste auf dem puig Major war gab es keinerlei Diskussionen mehr... soll doch jeder fahren wie er mag mir ist es auch recht wenn die mit vollcarbon, aerolaufrädern und wattmesser ins Lager kommen...


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (17. Juni 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> diese Frühjahr war ich auf Mallorca im Trainingslager und hatte mich erdreistet mit dem singlespeed im Koffer um die ecke zu kommen. am abend vor der ersten ausfahrt wurde ich belächelt. als ich an den darauffolgenden Tagen immer mithalten konnte und zum krönenden abschluss der erste auf dem puig Major war gab es keinerlei Diskussionen mehr... soll doch jeder fahren wie er mag mir ist es auch recht wenn die mit vollcarbon, aerolaufrädern und wattmesser ins Lager kommen...



 so isses, das zeugt von wahrer GRÖSSE! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Juni 2013)

Irgendwer ist immer schneller. Der Gag bei SSP ist aber der, dass man nicht mithalten MUSS, um etwas zu beweisen. Blamieren kann sich höchstens der Schalter.


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Juni 2013)

gestern keine Rennradfahrer getroffen - die waren alle schon im Biergarten


----------



## svenso (17. Juni 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Irgendwer ist immer schneller. Der Gag bei SSP ist aber der, dass man nicht mithalten MUSS, um etwas zu beweisen. Blamieren kann sich höchstens der Schalter.


----------



## Kittie (18. Juni 2013)

Unterschreibe ich auch


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2013)

gestern50km 700hm hitzeschlacht unterbrochen durch badestops im main


----------



## Kittie (19. Juni 2013)

Ist das Mainwasser oder Schwitzwasser auf deinem Gesicht 

PS: So sah ich gestern Abend auch aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (19. Juni 2013)

und nach den 50 Kilometer hast du Phil Collins beim planschen getroffen?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> und nach den 50 Kilometer hast du Phil Collins beim planschen getroffen?





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> und nach den 50 Kilometer hast du Phil Collins beim planschen getroffen?


shit jetzt ist mein geheimnis gelüftet 

im gesicht ist angstschweiss 
weils mich mit smartfone fast ins wasser gelegt hätte


----------



## herrundmeister (19. Juni 2013)

Heute die frühe Stunde genutzt und ein paar Kilometer gemacht


----------



## RazorRamon (19. Juni 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> im gesicht ist angstschweiss
> weils mich mit smartfone fast ins wasser gelegt hätte


 
Die Angst war ziemlich sicher unbegründet, ich glaube kaum, dass der Akku vom Smartphone für einen gefährlichen Stromschlag hätte sorgen können!


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juni 2013)

meinste...ich hatte ehr angst das ich mir neues kaufen muss und dann keine kohle für die 3gang fixienabe mehr da ist


----------



## Nachaz (20. Juni 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meinste...ich hatte ehr angst das ich mir neues kaufen muss und dann keine kohle für die 3gang fixienabe mehr da ist


Darum habe ich mir ein wasserdichtes Smartphone geholt.


----------



## A-Zippo (20. Juni 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> meinste...ich hatte ehr angst das ich mir neues kaufen muss und dann keine kohle für die 3gang fixienabe mehr da ist



Dachte Phil hat genug Kohle und macht sich keine Gedanken um Handy`s


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juni 2013)

naja die guten zeiten sind für den phil auch rum


jep wasserdicht kommt bei mir auch 
wahrscheinlich samsung gakayx xcover 
das ist auch ip67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (21. Juni 2013)




----------



## A-Zippo (21. Juni 2013)

manchen Bildern sieht man an das der Urheber es mit Spass hat krachen lassen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. Juni 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> manchen Bildern sieht man an das der Urheber es mit Spass hat krachen lassen



Ganz genau. Ob er das Grinsen heute noch aus dem Gesicht kriegt?
Na, egal. Zum Glück hat er Ohren, sonst würde er im Kreis grinsen...


----------



## Nachaz (22. Juni 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> naja die guten zeiten sind für den phil auch rum
> 
> 
> jep wasserdicht kommt bei mir auch
> ...



Ist Singlespeed denn keine Religion mehr?!?! Sorry, aber für mich ist Smartphone==3x10


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juni 2013)

ach ja da war noch was mit ssp 
aber  religon und regeln 
sind net so mein ding
ich post hier ja auch bilder von meinem 2gang

und wenn  mein smartfone noch cafe kochen könnt
wärs perfekt


----------



## mtbalecks (22. Juni 2013)

Mein Smartphone ist auch nicht wasserfest, dafür macht es aber auch schlechte Bilder.
Ist knapp 2 Wochen alt, als das Hochwasser durch Deutschland rollte. Links Isar, rechts _eigentlich _die Waldautobahn. 
Inzwischen ist das Wasser weg und es blieb die ausgespühlte Fahrbahn mit sehr groben Schotter/Steinen. Witzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Singlespeed im Urwald.


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2013)

Gestern mal in meine Umgebung geschaut, wie es nach dem Hochwasser aussieht









Ist noch ne Menge Wasser unterwegs.
Und wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass hier schon vor dem Hochwasser die Brücke fehlte, wär ich etwas geschockt gewesen


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2013)

letzten samstag: von fulda nach frankfurt. bonifazius-route.de bis glauberg, danach vulkanradweg und später hohe straße nach FFm.  über 12std im sattel bei nur 130km und ca. 1900hm. der sturm hat ganz schön gehölz über die wege verteilt.











beim heavy carbo reload vor einem supermarkt habe ich leider die kamera zerstört...


----------



## svenso (27. Juni 2013)

Nette Tour 

Was für ne Übersetzung bist du gefahren? Sieht nicht allzu groß aus oder?

Bist du etwa mit den MTB Schaltern gefahren?


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2013)

übersetzung 38/19
mitfahrer: 2
schaltung: 3x9 & 2x10

hätte auf dem radweg stressig werden können, aber semislick gegen stollen regelt


----------



## A-Zippo (27. Juni 2013)

Nachdem wie ich A-nienie hier kennengelernt habe, also Text und Bildern,  ist er für mich sowieso die Stahlwade der Singlespeeder hier


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2013)

im herzen


----------



## Oldschoolie (28. Juni 2013)




----------



## A-Zippo (28. Juni 2013)

schönes Foto, gefällt mir


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2013)

Gestern die erste große Tour mit der Fuhre gefahren und weil es so gut läuft, heute noch einmal eine feine Runde (diesmal wenigstens eine Kamera mitgenommen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crestfallen (30. Juni 2013)

Bleiben die weißen Teile? Irritieren mich jedesmal, wenn ich die Kette und das Cockpit sehe.

crestfallen


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2013)

Ja, bleibt so.
Habe die Hoheit über das Teil eh schon abgegeben > meiner Tochter zum Abi geschenkt. Und weil sie am Wochenende unterwegs war wenigstens noch mal damit gefahren 

D.h. ich muss mir ein neues Projekt suchen und bis dahin polter ich wieder mit massiv Federweg durchs Gelände 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad...


----------



## dukestah (1. Juli 2013)

schon bissel her, war meine erste Tour mit nem Singlespeed, noch mit häßlichen 2-fach Kettenspanner und 48/18 auf den Totenstein bei Hohenstein


----------



## nullvektor (1. Juli 2013)

haette nicht gedacht das man die halde haniel mit 52/17 schaffen kann.ich hatte schon zwischendurch angst das der lenker bricht so derbe musste ich ziehen.







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Erbse73 (2. Juli 2013)

Heute Singlespeed-Tour zur Arbeit.....


----------



## froride (7. Juli 2013)

Heute ging's über Würzburg - Uettingen nach Wertheim, zurück dann nach Werbach - Kiss - Würzburg. Das Foto zeigt das schöne Kloster Bronnbach.


----------



## A-Zippo (8. Juli 2013)

Tja, ich schreibs mal hier rein, obwohl hätte auch zur Bastelstunde 
oder sogar nen eigenen Thread verdient:

Der yawq ist ja mal seinen Kumpel besuchen in Berlin, also von Holland 
nach Berlin mit dem Rad. Hier in der Gegend wollte er übernachten aber 
nix gefunden, da hab ich ihn was gesucht, eine Nachbarin hat ihn sein Haus 
zurVerfügung gestellt.

Also gestern morgen rief er dann an das er in Peine grad ist und auf den
Weg zu mir. Der Junge fährt nix mit GPS oder Navi, der hat keine 
Kartentasche, die Karte hat er auf den Anhänger und der Weg zu uns 
ist nicht einfach, Wolfsburg klingt einfach aber Wolfsburg ist weit entfernt 
von uns! Und auf seiner Karte war Almke nicht drauf, sein hörte 
Königsluther auf  Also fuhr er um uns rum und Leute die er 
fragte, schickten ihn in die Wüste. Also irgendwann gegen 17.00 Uhr
hab ich mich aufs Rad gesetzt und bin ihn auf gut Glück entgegen 
gefahren. Radfahrer die mir entgegengekommen sind fragte ich ob 
sie ihn gesehen hätten, aber alle verneinten dies, ich nochmal mit 
Handy angerufen Position nachgefragt, er meinte er fährt Richtung 
Neindorf und vor ihn fahren zwei Frauen, in diesem Moment hatte 
ich auch zwei Frauen neben mir und sah ihn: 

Schnell Handyfoto gemacht:  jo, so sieht es aus, telefonieren, 
schnell fahren und spontan 





Wir haben uns gefunden und so brauchte er ohne Umwege 
die letzten 11 Kilometer direkt fahren. 

Ich war erstaunt, welches Tempo der Mann, er ist schliesslich 
über 60, noch an den Tag legte, die Stelle war hügelig und da 
war mir auch klar das die Leute die gefragt hatte ihn auch nicht 
sehen hätten können, ich ging davon aus das sie Ihn überholt 
hätten müssen, aber er überholte ja die 

Die zwei vor ihm hat er auch überholt:









Auch die Geschwindigkeiten in den Kurven waren beeindruckend 
mit dem Hänger. 

Dann waren wir endlich bei mir zuhause, haben ein bissel 
gequatscht, was gegegessen und getrunken.





Unterwegs ist er gestürzt und der Kettenspanner lief nicht 
mehr gerade, also war auch noch basteln angesagt, er meinte 
der Spanner selbst wär verbogen, ich hab ihn vermessen und 
der war gerade, das Schaltwerksauge war ein wenig verbogen, 
mit einem Gewindeschneider hab ich es das so gut es ging 
gerade gebogen. Nach den Kilometer die er schon hinter 
sich hatte und viele davon waren am Mittellandkanal, wo es 
ziemlich staubig war, war die Kette natürlich nur noch eine 
Oel-Dreckmischung, es braucht wohl ein paar Tage bis 
unsere Hände wieder sauber sind. Schnell noch ne kurze 
Wartung und dann schon 21 Uhr geworden die Restarbeiten 
mit der Taschelampe erledigt.













Heute morgen dann frühstücken und noch mal die Strecke 
von hier nach Berlin planen, naja besprechen.





Noch mal kurz verabschieden:





und um 9.00 Uhr ab Richtung Berlin:





Also beeindurckend, da fährt der Mann praktisch blind durch ganz 
Deutschland. Leute die er nach dem Weg gefragt hat, holten Ihr 
Handy raus und zeigten ihm dem Weg per GPS. Eine Lenkertasche 
mit Kartenfach wollte er von mir nicht, er fährt schon immer so 
minimalistisch. Selbst Thailand. Sein Schauff wiegt gute 17 Kilo, 
der Hänger beladen noch dazu, die Hitze..... Respekt! 
Es war mir eine Ehre


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2013)

mal wieder ein super geschichte 
und solange die himmelsrichtung stimmt braucht man doch keine karte


----------



## Erbse73 (17. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder mit dem SSP zur Arbeit
http://


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. Juli 2013)

toller hobel


----------



## Burba (17. Juli 2013)

Rügen ist ne Reise wert


----------



## Drood (18. Juli 2013)

Vorher auf dem Heimweg:




Irgendwie surrealistisch* 
*


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juli 2013)

gestern


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. Juli 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> gestern



Ich kann keinen blauen Himmel mehr sehen. Bis es regnet randaliere ich, dann hilft die Polizei mit Wasserwerfern aus... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2013)

neulich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Juli 2013)

Gruß aus dem herrlich warmen Brandenburg


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (24. Juli 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Gruß aus dem herrlich warmen Brandenburg



Das Foto ist der Hammer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froride (24. Juli 2013)

Auf dem Weg nach Hammelburg.


----------



## Burba (24. Juli 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Das Foto ist der Hammer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Danke 
(Ein kleines Lob kann manchmal den Tag retten)


----------



## A-Zippo (30. Juli 2013)

Heute morgen: Ich war mit Vaterland unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2013)

wenn die schafe größer sind als die hunde


----------



## A-Zippo (30. Juli 2013)

..deshalb wollten die Schafe bestimmt auch angreifen  ... hier war ich mit Vaterland mal ne Tagestour machen...





und hier musste ich eine Tour abbrechen in meiner computerlosen Zeit, hab der Stütze wohl zuviel zugetraut...





auf dieser Strecke, danach nochmal mit allem drum und dran diese Sattelstütze gestestet.. die hält, das komische, die Komponeten sind
bis auf die Sattlestütze alles Altmetall, sinnigerweise verabschiedet sich gerade die junge Sattelstütze..früher war halt alles besser.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Juli 2013)

Meine Touren mache ich derzeit aufgrund zweier Bänderrisse im Knie notgedrungen ohne Rad. Trotzdem ist auf meinem Video ein SSP zu sehen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhePXfHHHnw"]Schlaflos im Sattel 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HorstSt (30. Juli 2013)

> wenn die schafe größer sind als die hunde



Und dazu das Lied "Schaflos im Sattel"


----------



## A-Zippo (30. Juli 2013)

Im Falle Rabeneick hätte ich ja singen müssen: Schlaflos ohne Saattel, ja was ist schon dabei, Schlaflos ohne Saaattel, höchstens verlier ich ein Ei, Schlaflos ohne Saaaattel zwischen Blumen und Stroh ganz alleine... und da fahr ich einen Feldweg entlang und da passierte was mir bisher nie gelang, ich durchfuhr eine Treckerspur und war plötzlich ohne Sattel, als Singlespeeder bin ich sowas gewohnt, aber hier, war ich plötzlich enttrohnt und darum sing ich ohne viel gedattel...mmmh, Schlaflos ohne Sattel..zwischen Blumen und Stroh, den der Hintern brennt mir so oder so... Schlaflos ohne Sattel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Juli 2013)

Ohne Sattel verlierst du kein Ei. 
Aber du wirst neue Anwendungsgebiete für Wund & Heilsalbe kennen lernen...  

Dich besuchen tue ich auch nicht, wenn es da so gefährliche Kampfschafe gibt.
Außer, die tragen alle Maulkörbe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KONI-DU (1. August 2013)




----------



## JokerT (1. August 2013)

Mein TransAm mit "Not-SSp" (bis die Ersatzteile da sind) auf der Hausrunde:





Macht mir so, ohne nervige Schaltung, echt richtig Spaß  nur komm ich mit SSp in den Alpen nicht weit, daher muss wohl oder übel wieder die Schaltung ran


----------



## Deleted 112231 (1. August 2013)

Dann bau dir ein zweites Rad als SSP auf. Korrekte Menge Räder im Fuhrpark wird ja sowieso mit n+1 berechnet. :-D


----------



## Drood (2. August 2013)

KONI-DU schrieb:


>



Schönes Bike, schönes Bild!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## moe 11 (2. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Dann bau dir ein zweites Rad als SSP auf. Korrekte Menge Räder im Fuhrpark wird ja sowieso mit n+1 berechnet. :-D



sag das mal meiner besseren hälfte


----------



## dukestah (2. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Dann bau dir ein zweites Rad als SSP auf. Korrekte Menge Räder im Fuhrpark wird ja sowieso mit n+1 berechnet. :-D





jetzt wird mir klar warum das auch nicht mehr aufhört, bin gedanklich schon beim fünften


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. August 2013)

moe 11 schrieb:


> sag das mal meiner besseren hälfte



Sag ihr, dass was kaputt ist und du dringend ein neues(altes) Rad brauchst. Muss kompliziert klingen. 
 Blöd wäre, wenn deine bessere Hälfte Drood heißt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Dann bau dir ein zweites Rad als SSP auf. Korrekte Menge Räder im Fuhrpark wird ja sowieso mit n+1 berechnet. :-D



 immer wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (2. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Dann bau dir ein zweites Rad als SSP auf. Korrekte Menge Räder im Fuhrpark wird ja sowieso mit n+1 berechnet. :-D



Hab ich schon, das ist aber eher weniger für wurzelige Trails gebaut...Vielleicht sollte ich mir dafür einfach wieder ne Federgabel und ein kürzeres/breiteres Cockpit zulegen. 

Das Problem am Drittrad wär wohl mein Armer-Schüler-Budget


----------



## Drood (2. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Sag ihr, dass was kaputt ist und du dringend ein neues(altes) Rad brauchst. Muss kompliziert klingen.
> Blöd wäre, wenn deine bessere Hälfte Drood heißt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wäre auf jeden Fall blöd, denn dann wäre ja schon alles voll mit meinen Bikes, da dürfte er sich auf keinen Fall noch eins zulegen!!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (2. August 2013)

wenn ich die 3 vom mädel dazu zähl
komm ich auf neun

und fürs 10te hätt ich auch schon ne ide


----------



## böser_wolf (3. August 2013)

heut mal den eisenhaufen rollen lassen
von badestelle zu badestelle am main lang


----------



## Kittie (3. August 2013)

cool....


----------



## stahlinist (3. August 2013)

Sehr stimmiges Gesamtbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2013)

niemand der etwas auf sich hält trägt flip flops. ich bin herb enttäuscht.


----------



## A-Zippo (5. August 2013)

Der Name ist wohl Program, so "böse" wie er guckt fahren bestimmt, die die ihn entgegenkommen, in der Graben , aber das Rad ist geil


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2013)

haha ich renn das halbe jahr mit flip flops rum
oder barfuss  
 @a.nienie
wie kommts zu der aussage?


30jahre konzert security da muss das böse glotzen  sein
was aber bei meiner fresse einfach ist

aber danke das rad macht echt laune


----------



## Erbse73 (5. August 2013)

flipflops und baden passen wie ar*** auf eimer...
Damit kann man nur nicht sehr gut pedalieren....
...und der eisenhaufen sieht lässig aus.


----------



## Kittie (5. August 2013)

"konzert security"?!?

Wird ja immer cooler...das wäre mal ein netter Job. Sieht man sicher richtig was und langweilig ist auch anders....nur die Arbeitszeiten


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2013)

haha du stehst mit dem rücken zur bühne 
und ziehst nassgeschwitze besoffene  halbnackte 100kilo männer von den anderen irren runter ( ok n paar mädels sind dabei)


aber seit meinem unfall und schulter armlähmung kann ich das nicht mehr 
und wenn ich an der bühne steh is es wie 
"deine freunde gehn spielen und du darfst net mit "

davon leben nein  
als nebenjob ja


----------



## Kittie (5. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich einer derer, die anfangs Geil klingen und mit den Jahre stark nachlassen 
Auf jeden Fall eine Alternative zum Bürojob


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einer derer, die anfangs Geil klingen und mit den Jahre stark nachlassen
> Auf jeden Fall eine Alternative zum Bürojob



Geil ist nur der Tourbus zu fahren.
Security wird immer vor Ort angefordert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Geil ist nur der Tourbus zu fahren.
> Security wird immer vor Ort angefordert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jep
ausser die toten hosen 
die haben immer ihr dreckiges dutzend dabei 
mit denne lässt sich vortrefflich feiern nach der arbeit

so räder her genug geschwätz


----------



## RazorRamon (5. August 2013)

Mit 152 mm langen Kurbeln vom Kinderrad ausgestattet, kann ich mit meinem Decathlon SSP (79,- â¬ Neupreis, Ihr erinnert euch vielleicht) endlich wieder etwas Rad fahren, zum ersten Mal nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause wegen zweier gerissener BÃ¤nder im Knie.

Das Rad ist immer noch topfit, obwohl es in keiner Weise geschont wird und bei Wind und Wetter ranmusste. Bezahlt gemacht hat es sich lÃ¤ngst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (5. August 2013)

na dann mal gute besserung und gute fahrt


----------



## HorstSt (7. August 2013)

Eigentlich hatte ich das Bike nur mitgenommen, um vom Bahnhof zum Musicstore zu fahren, deshalb SSP, war ja keine lange Tour geplant.
Dann habe ich es mir anders überlegt und die Rückfahrt an Rhein und Sieg entlang nach Hause angetreten. Inclusive aller Verfahrer sicher mehr als 50km mit Geländeübersetzung. Da habe ich doch irgendwann mal die Lust verloren, aber den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund gewonnen.




Kölle




Zündorfer Groov




Zündorf




Irgendwo zwischen Langel und Lülsdorf




Irgendwo bei Lülsdorf




Siegauen bei Troisdorf


----------



## dukestah (7. August 2013)

schöne tour und schöne bilder


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. August 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich das Bike nur mitgenommen, um vom Bahnhof zum Musicstore zu fahren, deshalb SSP, war ja keine lange Tour geplant.
> Dann habe ich es mir anders überlegt und die Rückfahrt an Rhein und Sieg entlang nach Hause angetreten. Inclusive aller Verfahrer sicher mehr als 50km mit Geländeübersetzung. Da habe ich doch irgendwann mal die Lust verloren, aber den Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund gewonnen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hättest du mal was gesagt... In Rheidt wäre eine Stärkung drin gewesen.  
Schade...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorstSt (8. August 2013)

Da hätte ich aber wissen müssen, dass Du in Rheydt wohnst, und vor allem, dass ich die Tour fahre, war ja ein spontaner Entschluss.
Horst


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. August 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Da hätte ich aber wissen müssen, dass Du in Rheydt wohnst, und vor allem, dass ich die Tour fahre, war ja ein spontaner Entschluss.
> Horst



 
Nächstes mal. 
Dann werfe ich auch ein totes Tier auf die heiße Glut.
 Mit lecker Getränk und fachsimpeln.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manji2k (11. August 2013)

Kleine Tour von Regensburg nach Schwetzendorf. 











Sattel und Sattelstütze müssen noch getauscht werden, ansonsten macht das Pinarello einfach spaß.


----------



## marvelgt (16. August 2013)

Bisschen in der Dunkelheit unterwegs


----------



## RazorRamon (27. August 2013)

Bei der Tour mit meinem Singlespeed-Roller muss ich auf den Höhen der Pfalz irgendwie das Vorderrad zum Glühen gebracht haben. Ja, ich war höllisch schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (28. August 2013)

Schöne Gegend bei Dir


----------



## RazorRamon (28. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend bei Dir


Stimmt! Heute bin ich wieder eine meiner bevorzugten Singlespeed-Touren mit dem Singlespeed-Roller gefahren, einfach genial, Radfahren empfinde ich dagegen mittlerweile fast als Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## HorstSt (29. August 2013)

Wie stelle ich mir denn einen Multi-Speed-Roller im Gegensatz zum Single-Speed vor?
Horst


----------



## Nachaz (29. August 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich mir denn einen Multi-Speed-Roller im Gegensatz zum Single-Speed vor?
> Horst



Unterschiedlich lange Beine


----------



## R.C. (29. August 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Wie stelle ich mir denn einen Multi-Speed-Roller im Gegensatz zum Single-Speed vor?



Mit Motor und Getriebe.


----------



## RazorRamon (31. August 2013)

Wer den Kühbörncheshof im Landkreis Kaiserslautern kennt, weiß, welche Rampe bei der Anfahrt zu bewältigen ist. Ich musste nicht ein EINZIGes mal absteigen von meinem Singlespeed-Roller. Ok, ab und zu habe ich abwechselnd mit beiden Beinen den Boden kurz berührt, um Schwung zu holen, aber das gehört bei dieser Art Rad zu fahren dazu. Wie riefen ein paar Kinder, als sie mich bei meiner gestrigen Runde erblickten: "Ein Fahrrad-Roller, geil"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (31. August 2013)

Ist das Teil eigentlich Eigenbau? Hast Du es hier mal vorgestellt? Dann habe ich das überlesen. Interessant klingt die Sache ja.
Horst


----------



## RazorRamon (31. August 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Ist das Teil eigentlich Eigenbau? Hast Du es hier mal vorgestellt? Dann habe ich das überlesen. Interessant klingt die Sache ja.
> Horst


Das war ein Billig-Roller, den ich aber komplett umgebaut habe, weil er in der Originalausstattung kaum fahrbar war. Auch den Rahmen habe ich geringfügig angepasst. Das Trittbrett war 17 cm hoch, damit war ich bereits nach 5 Kilometern völlig kaputt. Der Trainingseffekt war sicher riesig, ich hatte Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln an Muskeln, die ich noch gar nicht kannte.

Mittlerweile liegt die mittlere Trittbretthöhe bei 9 cm, das ist nicht mehr viel über dem Wert "richtiger" Rennroller. Erreicht habe ich dies durch eine andere Rennradgabel aus Carbon, trotz 28er statt vorher 26er Vorderrad baut die insgesamt niedriger, ein 16er statt dem 20er Hinterrad und einem Umbau der Ausfallenden.

Auch heute habe ich wieder mit dem Roller trainiert, ich fühle mich nach 1 Stunde ausgepowert, mit dem Rad bräuchte ich dreimal so viel Zeit, es macht Spaß und süchtig. Ich kann zwar seit ganz kurzem nach meiner Knieverletzung auch wieder Rad fahren, trotzdem nehme ich den Roller, mit Begeisterung!


----------



## A-Zippo (31. August 2013)

Mich wundert es ja, dass hier nicht mehr Protest ist wegen dem Roller, mit SSP hat das ja jetzt nicht soviel zutun, aber so langsam bin ich auch schon angerollert, so mit den Hunden bestimmt nicht schlecht und mal was anderes für den Bewegungsaparat.


----------



## Nachaz (31. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja, dass hier nicht mehr Protest ist wegen dem Roller.


Singlespeeder sind halt toleranter .

Ich habe sowieso noch nie verstanden wie man überhaupt die Energie aufbringen kann, sich aufzuregen, wenn mal ein unbekannter irgendwas in einem "falschen" Forum postet. Und es ist ja nicht gerade so, dass es hier einen "Pornicious Singlespeed Roller"-Thread gibt, in dem der Herr RazorRamon mit seinem Roller defilieren könnte oder? Leben und leben lassen...


----------



## R.C. (31. August 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Ich habe sowieso noch nie verstanden wie man überhaupt die Energie aufbringen kann, sich aufzuregen, wenn mal ein unbekannter irgendwas in einem "falschen" Forum postet.



Es hat schon (manchmal) einen Sinn, weil im falschen Forum schlimmstenfalls niemand die Frage beantworten kann.

ANSONSTEN HABEN ROLLER UEBERHAUPT KEINE DASEINSBERECHTIGUNG, GESCHWEIGE DENN EINEN PLATZ IN IRGENDEINEM FORUM!


----------



## Havelland (31. August 2013)

Ich finde den schick. Vorteil ist auch das man bestimmt mit vielen Leuten ins Gespräch kommt.

Reaktionen stelle ich mir zu 99% positiv vor.

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das der Fahrer mit so vielen positiven Zuspruch klar kommt. 

VG Andreas


----------



## A-Zippo (31. August 2013)

Kennst Razor nicht, glaubst Du der hält für ein Gespräch an? So geht das bei ihm ab:





und zur Arbeitstelle so:


----------



## Burba (31. August 2013)

Genug gerollert 

Unterwegs am Huy
über Felder




auf dem Kammweg und durch alte Alleen







schöne Gegend und sonst niemand unterwegs


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. September 2013)

[/url][/IMG]
Gestern am Col de la Schlucht.
Das war nix. Mit dem Tafelpc bekomme ich das Bild nicht eingebettet.


----------



## RazorRamon (1. September 2013)

Heute war es so weit, zum ersten mal seit über zwei Monaten konnte ich wieder richtig Rad fahren. Nicht mit kurzen Kinderkurbeln sondern mit dem ganz normalen Singlespeeder. 

Ich war gerade dabei, Ersatzschlauch, Montierhebel und Fotoapparat in den Rucksack zu packen, da überkam mich die Faulheit. Ich hab mich mit meinem Buch (Babak Rafati: Ich pfeife auf den Tod) auf die Couch gelegt und den ganzen Tag gelesen, nur vom Mittagessen und diversen Zwischenmahlzeiten unterbrochen. 

Deshalb hier noch ein altes Tourenfoto, aber genau das Rad hätte ich heute genommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (1. September 2013)

Hatte ich das schon? Ein anderes Rad, die gleiche Malzbiermarke.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Heute war es so weit, zum ersten mal seit über zwei Monaten konnte ich wieder richtig Rad fahren. Nicht mit kurzen Kinderkurbeln sondern mit dem ganz normalen Singlespeeder.
> 
> Ich war gerade dabei, Ersatzschlauch, Montierhebel und Fotoapparat in den Rucksack zu packen, da überkam mich die Faulheit. Ich hab mich mit meinem Buch (Babak Rafati: Ich pfeife auf den Tod) auf die Couch gelegt und den ganzen Tag gelesen, nur vom Mittagessen und diversen Zwischenmahlzeiten unterbrochen.
> 
> Deshalb hier noch ein altes Tourenfoto, aber genau das Rad hätte ich heute genommen:



Die Faulheit ist der Humus des Geistes.


----------



## A-Zippo (2. September 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Hatte ich das schon? Ein anderes Rad, die gleiche Malzbiermarke.



Schwindler, ist doch das gleiche Rad und in der Flasche ist doch schon Schimmel.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Schwindler, ist doch das gleiche Rad und in der Flasche ist doch schon Schimmel.



Nennt sich Feinherb...


----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Schwindler, ist doch das gleiche Rad und in der Flasche ist doch schon Schimmel.


Das sind definitiv zwei verschieden Räder. Ja ich muss es gestehen, ich habe nicht nur ein EINZIGes Rad in der Garage sondern mehr als ein Dutzend, ich muss demnächst mal wieder nachzählen!


----------



## A-Zippo (2. September 2013)

Stimmt... i am so sorry , verzeih mir.


----------



## RazorRamon (2. September 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Stimmt... i am so sorry , verzeih mir.


Längst verziehen! 
Dann zeige ich auch noch mein drittes blaues SSP-MTB:


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2013)




----------



## svenso (3. September 2013)

@a.nienie
Klasse! Wasn das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2013)

*genesis day one*, modell 2012, wenn ich mich nicht irre. habe ich anfang des jahres über das forum gekauft.
http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/cross/day-one/day-one-alfine-11


----------



## stahlinist (3. September 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> @a.nienie
> Klasse! Wasn das für ein Rahmen...


...und welche Bremsgriffe?


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2013)

cane creek v-drop. die tektro sind baugleich, aber leider silber.


----------



## svenso (3. September 2013)

Also ich habe die Tektro V Brake dinger in schwarz


----------



## Finnwulf (3. September 2013)

und ich hab sie silbern gesucht und dann aus Verzweiflung schwarz gekauft...


----------



## RazorRamon (5. September 2013)

Wieder ohne Kette, aber garantiert nur mit einem Gang. Meine heutige Tour, ein Genuss, als am späten Nachmittag ab und zu etwas Schatten auf den Radweg fiel, da flitzte der Roller glatt als wäre er 
mindestens ein Fixie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (6. September 2013)

da gehts in den Wald






am Tümpel






runter, rechts, links, hoch






über die Straße, den Bordstein, und aufwärts wieder rein in den Wald






da rumfahren...






Spielzeug zum hoch- und runterhüpfen






und wieder heimwärts kurbeln






und dabei noch Schattenselbstportrait mit Cockpit machen






Ja, doch, war schön


----------



## A-Zippo (6. September 2013)

schöner Wald , schöne Fotos


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2013)

gestern mal schweinfurt bamberg 
schön am flus lang und zum abschluss auf den wilde rose keller 
mann sollte nicht vorher am bike rumbasteln 
3 von 4 kettenblattschrauben verloren  
plattenweg 
dann zum baumarkt geschoben und m8 schrauben besorgt
läuft




https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1263747_673903559304499_902367150_o.jpg


----------



## stahlinist (7. September 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


>



Wenn so etwas wie eine Singlespeed-Weltanschauung existierte (falls man überhaupt so etwas bräuchte): hier ist alles wesentliche darüber zur Veranschaulichung abgebildet


----------



## Dutshlander (7. September 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas wie eine Singlespeed-Weltanschauung existierte (falls man überhaupt so etwas bräuchte): hier ist alles wesentliche darüber zur Veranschaulichung abgebildet


seht aber kopf
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## A-Zippo (7. September 2013)

Geil, so soll`s sein


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2013)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas wie eine Singlespeed-Weltanschauung existierte (falls man überhaupt so etwas bräuchte): hier ist alles wesentliche darüber zur Veranschaulichung abgebildet




ähm isn 2gang duomatic rad


----------



## Dutshlander (7. September 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ähm isn 2gang duomatic rad


und dreiknöchelaufreiskettenblattschraubchen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## böser_wolf (7. September 2013)

hey was willste machen der bauszpezi is nu net der gut sortierte 
fachmarkt 
und mit der leathermann säge kannste des auch net kürzen 

vorteil von der aktion war 
ich hab aufn dorf nen alten mann gefragt nach 2 13ern schlüsseln 
und er hat mit ausgeholfen und seinen fahrad schrotthaufen gezeigt 
da werd ich wohl mal mit meinen bulli hinrollen 

und sein selbst gebrannter war auch net übel

alles in allem ein lustiger nachmittag


----------



## svenso (7. September 2013)

Wie ist denn das Schloss festgemacht? Sieht nach Kabelbindern aus, aber das wäre ja ne einmalige Halterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manji2k (7. September 2013)

Das mit dem Schloß wollt ich auch grad fragen. Aber viel interessanter find ich die Farbgebung vom Lenker. Wie bekommt man denn den so, ich sach mal "dreckgrau", hin? Sieht echt klasse aus..


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2013)

kabelbinder klar hab ich immer zur hand
normaler weise hab ich das schloss immer an meiner
bagaboo workhorse hängen 
aber ich hatte zuviel zeuch dabei 
darum ans rad

der lenker hmm is etwas die handy cam 
ansonsten immer draußen stehen lassen nie putzen


----------



## A-Zippo (8. September 2013)

k


----------



## rmfausi (8. September 2013)

Gestern beim Kalmit Klapprad Cup 2013.








Gruß rmfausi


----------



## R.C. (8. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Gestern beim Kalmit Klapprad Cup 2013



Cooles Protektorenhemd!


----------



## stahlinist (8. September 2013)

Gestern.
Kleine Korrektur - große Wirkung: nachdem das alte Sattelgestell schon 'ne ganze Weile verbogen war und nun auch noch die Schale durchgebrochen ist, gab's für's Querrad (und mehr noch für's Gesäß) den guten alten Flite.
Die Folge: entspanntes Lächeln über alle vier Backen

Gleichzeitig auch endlich den im Hinblick auf die nun anstehende Saison längst überfälligen Sitzpositionswechsel weiter nach vorne vorgenommen. Vom Renner her liebe ich ja eigentlich eher den "schiebenden" Tritt; im Gelände jedoch verliert man dadurch viel zu schnell an Stabilität auf der Vorderhand. Ergo: Sattel vor, längeren Vorbau montiert.
Die Folge: top Kontrolle, ordentlich Pedaldruck und Gewöhnungsschmerzen wie nach mehrmonatigem Sofagegammel

Abends dann schnelle Probefahrt bei absoluter Windstille und Schwüle (letztere zwei Begriffe werden hiesigenorts gerne als Synonym verwendet). Während der Zwangspause am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal beim Übersetzen dann mal das mobile Teilnehmeranschlußendgerät überfordert:

Hier noch kurz vor dem nächsten Container-Kahn durchgeschlüpft.




Dann brav am Anleger mit dem Anlanden gewartet, bis die große Stahlwanne passiert hat.




Wieder in Deutschland (für Auswärtige: nördlich des NO-Kanals beginnt Dänemark, südlich der Elbe Italien)




Und nochmal der Finnwal - äh - -falke. Man beachte bitte die spiegelglatte Wasseroberfläche, ein Phänomen, welches höchstens zweimal im Jahr zu beobachten ist.




Ersma.


----------



## MalteetlaM (8. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Gestern beim Kalmit Klapprad Cup 2013.



Dem schließe ich mich an:


----------



## _stalker_ (9. September 2013)

Bitte löschen


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2013)

klapprad cup, damn.. verpeile ich ejdes jahr. sieht nach spass aus, jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. September 2013)

Ja, war ein riesen Spaß. Ich schreibe Dir nächstes Jahr zur Anmeldung eine Nachricht. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. September 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ja, war ein riesen Spaß. Ich schreibe Dir nächstes Jahr zur Anmeldung eine Nachricht. Gruß rmfausi
> 
> 
> Happy Biking



Mir bitte auch...


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2013)

rainer, das wäre super 





kleine runde und das gute wetter zum open air schlauchflicken genutzt. sagt mal, sind die gummitiere vom aussterben bedroht oder warum kostet ein schlauch beim freundlichen mittlerweile über 7 euro?


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rainer, das wäre super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht wegen dem Pfand? 
Ach nee, das war der andere freundliche.
Sollte aber zusammen verkauft werden. So ein stärkender Trunk ist wichtig nach der Anstrengungen..


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. September 2013)

Das letzte Augustwochenende sinnvoll genutzt.


----------



## a.nienie (20. September 2013)

hafencross. wäre eine gute kulisse für ein rennen. sand gäbe es auch genug.
















gab's da nicht mal ein schiff mit dirthügeln. dann ginge cx doch auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. September 2013)

gestern an der Elbe unterwegs









Hab dabei den neuen "veganen" Brookssattel ausprobiert, schönes Teil (aber nicht für meinen Allerwertesten)


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2013)

Heute, kurz vor Ende der 40km Tour.
Das Teil hat ne super Laufperformance, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2013)

bereite mich auf die cx saison vor.

neulich





gestern


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bereite mich auf die cx saison vor.
> 
> neulich
> 
> ...



Einen Kleiber sieht man ja kaum noch. 
Wo ich deine Bilder so sehe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den Trainingsplan falsch rum gehalten habe. Ich hab mit Kohlenhydratspeicher auffüllen angefangen. Seit dem kann ich nicht mehr an mir runter gucken. Nur noch schräg nach vorn.,.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. September 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Hab dabei den neuen "veganen" Brookssattel ausprobiert, schönes Teil (aber nicht für meinen Allerwertesten)


Hi Burba   Sattel nun wieder los werden  PN an mich
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2013)

habe auch mit pizza + bier angefangen, daran kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Burba (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## Burba (25. September 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi Burba   Sattel nun wieder los werden  PN an mich
> Groetjes D-Lander



Drood hat auch schon gefragt. Es war nur ein Testsattel aus dem Laden meines Vertrauens. Die Jungs haben die Sättel schon da.


----------



## Drood (25. September 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Drood hat auch schon gefragt. Es war nur ein Testsattel aus dem Laden meines Vertrauens. Die Jungs haben die Sättel schon da.



...und hat auch schon nachgehakt  . Da hat Brooks ja mal nen richtig fetten Preis ausgewürfelt.....ich will ihn trotzdem haben!!


----------



## Plattenwegcross (25. September 2013)

Geht mir ähnlich, extrem hübscher Sattel. Na, vielleicht tauchen ja irgendwann mal welche in der Bucht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (27. September 2013)

Matsch ist . . .





. . . wenn das Bike drin stehen bleibt wie der Löffel in der Sahne. (Merida Gelände-SSP gestern im Kaldauer Wald)


----------



## RazorRamon (27. September 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten!
Jetzt fahr ich ja Roller![nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJO28ViSWZ0"]Ja ich fahre Roller - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. September 2013)

Tour heute, top Wetter, nur ich hatte den Brummschädel...

Neuer kurzer Vorbau kommt exxxxxtrem gut


----------



## Burba (28. September 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Matsch ist . . .
> 
> . . . wenn das Bike drin stehen bleibt wie der Löffel in der Sahne. (Merida Gelände-SSP gestern im Kaldauer Wald)


ohh ja, die Zeit rückt näher, wo man nach jeder Tour mit Klamotten und Bike direkt unter die Dusche sollte


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2013)

Ich freu mich auch aufs SSP, nächste Woche beginnt der Umbau.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2013)

1 1//8Zoll vorbau auf einer 1zoll gabel
stahlhülse zur reduzierung ?

ich fahr auch so kurze vorbauten
macht auf jedenfall laune


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Ja, 1 Zoll Stahl-Gewindeschaftgabel (ist ja schon ein bissl älter) > AHead Schaftadapter mit Hülse > 1 1/8 Zoll / 31,8mm /40mm Vorbau von Dartmoor. Da dran hängt der Profil Design T2 Wing OS Bullhorn. 
Da ich alle Mountainbikes von XC bis DH auf 31,8 habe, kann ich auch mal lustig Lenker tauschen (bis zu 760mm Prügeln > müssen dann halt andere Bremsgriffe dran)


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Doch noch mal die Systemansicht.




Hatte mich letztendlich für ein einziges Farbteil am Bike entschieden.
Schaft und Hülse sind einegtlich zu lang für den Dartmoor, da ich aber sonst Easton Havoc und Syntace als Systembaustein verwende, wird er mal nicht gekürzt.
Gefällt immer wieder: die alte Gabel/Rahmen mit Original Steuersatz und dann die RAL9006 Weissalu Pulverlackierung mit Eisenglimmer


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2013)

so muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evisu (29. September 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tour heute, top Wetter, nur ich hatte den Brummschädel...
> 
> Neuer kurzer Vorbau kommt exxxxxtrem gut



Schicker Hobel. Was ist denn das für eine Rahmenhöhe? 62cm?


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2013)

Nöö, normal, 58cm. Das Rad ist in Summe rel. kurz, der Lenker rel. lang, das kompensiert mit kurzem Vorbau.
Komme grade vom Hometrail, da wäre das schöne Stück dann wohl zu Bruch gegangen...Federweg (viel am WWochenende), kein Federweg auf dem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nöö, normal, 58cm.


 
Schwer zu glauben wenn man den Rahmen so sieht, z.B. das lange Steuerrohr. Bist Du da wirklich sicher und hast mal nachgemessen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2013)

Zum Deifi, ihr habt ein gutes Auge 

Habe den Rahmen als "58" bekommen und nie nachgemessen...von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr hat er 62!
Zum Henker, jetzt habe ich viel Arbeit reingesteckt aber es fährt sich trotzdem geilomat. Habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm, es passt so eben.


----------



## RazorRamon (30. September 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zum Henker, jetzt habe ich viel Arbeit reingesteckt aber es fährt sich trotzdem geilomat.


Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht, diese Erfahrung habe ich selbst ebenso schon gemacht wie sicher viele andere, dass eigentlich zu große Rahmen sich fahrtechnisch keineswegs so übel auswirken. 

Mein bestes und schnellstes Mountainbikerennen fuhr ich auf einem um einiges zu großen Rahmen, aber das Ding ging bergauf wie die Hölle (ok, ich mit 20 Kilo weniger als heute ebenfalls).


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Oktober 2013)

Frage an die Starrgabel-Offroad SSPler: wie kontrolliert ihr bei groben Abfahrten die Schläge von Wurzeln/Steinen etc.? Seitdem ich eine leichte Carbongabel fahre komme ich prima die Berge rauf, aber bei Abfahrten strengt mich das so dermaßen an das ich teils Notbremsungen machen muss um mich erstmal zu erholen weil die Arme und Hände enorm krampfen. Vorgestern bin ich bei so einer Aktion gestürzt - zwei Wurzeln, über die eine kam ich gut drüber, bei der anderen ist mir durch die Stauchung das Rad durchgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (1. Oktober 2013)

locker lassen ^^ 
gewicht auf die pedale, lenker nur noch mit den händen (an den bremshebeln) führen, damit er nicht ausbricht, aber nicht mit gewalt in die spur drücken. lass das bike einfach machen, das findet schon seinen weg =)
klappt sowohl beim 29er mit starrgabel, als auch bei crosser mit straßenreifen =)
und vorrausschauend fahren und die idealllinie im vorfeld planen!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Oktober 2013)

Und beim Bremsen? Ist ja nicht so das die Wirkung sofort einsetzt, das Rad blockiert vorn und teils auch mal kurz hinten, aber das Rad schiebt weiter und baut schnell Geschwindigkeit auf. Ich fahr zur Zeit lieber bergauf.


----------



## F4B1 (1. Oktober 2013)

Auch da muss man sich eigentlich nicht am Lenker festklammern. Ansonsten bringt irgendwann halt nur noch Training was (am Anfang war ich nach 500hm Touren platt, die ich mittlerweile mal eben zwischendurch fahre), niedriger Luftdruck und Klickpedale. Letztere mag halt nicht jeder, machen das Leben rein konditionell aber schon mal einfacher.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Frage an die Starrgabel-Offroad SSPler: wie kontrolliert ihr bei groben Abfahrten die Schläge von Wurzeln/Steinen etc.? Seitdem ich eine leichte Carbongabel fahre komme ich prima die Berge rauf, aber bei Abfahrten strengt mich das so dermaßen an das ich teils Notbremsungen machen muss um mich erstmal zu erholen weil die Arme und Hände enorm krampfen. Vorgestern bin ich bei so einer Aktion gestürzt - zwei Wurzeln, über die eine kam ich gut drüber, bei der anderen ist mir durch die Stauchung das Rad durchgegangen.



Ich winkele die Arme an und sitze etwas flacher auf dem Rad.
Ich fahre aber auch human und dem Alter entsprechend.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2013)

vieles lässt sich durch gewichtsverlagerung ausgleichen. anbremsen mit starrgabel erfordert etwas übung. wird schon


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Oktober 2013)

Also üben üben üben.


----------



## nullvektor (2. Oktober 2013)

dem rad vertrauen.mit starrgabel    
Mache ich recht wenig.bremsen immer vorm hinterniss.und da nur leicht ohne das es blockiert.der rest wird mit gewichtsverlagerung ausgeglichen.und lenker ganz locker und nicht in die spur zwingen.starrgabel schult die technik.um so geiler ist es dann mit federgabel drueberzubuegeln.ð


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du starr richtig kannst, willst du nix anderes mehr. 
Macht richtig Spass, an den Fully-Helden vorbei zu hämmern und die nicht mehr hinterher kommen...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Oktober 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Wenn du starr richtig kannst, willst du nix anderes mehr.
> Macht richtig Spass, an den Fully-Helden vorbei zu hämmern und die nicht mehr hinterher kommen...



Na ja, ich kenne auch Fully Helden, da habe ich zu Fuß schon Probleme,
wo die noch schmerzfrei  runterbügeln.


----------



## RazorRamon (4. Oktober 2013)

Endlich wieder weitgehend schmerzfrei auf dem Rad, die neue Kurbel mit 165 mm am Einzig-Fixie macht es möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (4. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Endlich wieder weitgehend schmerzfrei auf dem Rad, die neue Kurbel mit 165 mm am Einzig-Fixie macht es möglich!



Gratuliere!
Auf ein neues beim Ötzler 2014...


----------



## xxZippoxx (5. Oktober 2013)

Also mit dem "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Lenker, sieht das Rad richtig klasse aus, Mut zur Lücke sag ich nur. Mein ich positiv.


----------



## xxZippoxx (5. Oktober 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Na ja, ich kenne auch Fully Helden, da habe ich zu Fuß schon Probleme,
> wo die noch schmerzfrei  runterbügeln.


 
Ich steig auch ungern ab, das blöde ist nur der blöde Materialschaden, vor kurzem hab ich damit meine Trommelbremse ruiniert. Muss auch mal erwachsen werden.


----------



## Drood (5. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Endlich wieder weitgehend schmerzfrei auf dem Rad, die neue Kurbel mit 165 mm am Einzig-Fixie macht es möglich!



Ich gratuliere auch!!! Die Mighty ist relativ günstig und ansehnlich...gefällt mir!

Gruß Silke


----------



## RazorRamon (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke an alle! Ja, die Mighty hat gerade mal 24â¬ plus Versand gekostet, sieht vÃ¶llig wertig aus und die Funktion ist ebenso gut wie bei jeder teuren Kurbel.

@xxZippoxx Den Lenker habe ich tatsÃ¤chlich aus einer Laune heraus wegen der urigen Optik montiert, an einem Tag gefÃ¤llt er mir riesig, am anderen bin ich wieder kurz davor, ihn abzuschrauben, weil ich ihn hÃ¤sslich finde, aber der ist auch mordsmÃ¤Ãig bequem, deshalb bleibt er noch dran.


----------



## kamy (5. Oktober 2013)

Also der Lenker und Vorbau sind nicht mein Ding - aber ich muß damit ja auch nicht fahren.

Der Rest deines Rades gefällt mir allerdings gut (hab ja selber so'n Ding in schwarz und in Chrom ).


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (5. Oktober 2013)

und um die ganze Sache mal die nötige Würze zu geben...
Wer direkt zwischen der Mighty und der Einzig vergleichen kann: Die sind identisch!


----------



## xxZippoxx (6. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Danke an alle! Ja, die Mighty hat gerade mal 24 plus Versand gekostet, sieht völlig wertig aus und die Funktion ist ebenso gut wie bei jeder teuren Kurbel.
> 
> @xxZippoxx Den Lenker habe ich tatsächlich aus einer Laune heraus wegen der urigen Optik montiert, an einem Tag gefällt er mir riesig, am anderen bin ich wieder kurz davor, ihn abzuschrauben, weil ich ihn hässlich finde, aber der ist auch mordsmäßig bequem, deshalb bleibt er noch dran.


 
Naja, ich keinen hier zu nahe tretten, aber 80% der Bikes hier sehen doch identisch aus weil sie einfach nur so aussehen müssen, ich finde auch, das ich sehe ob der Fahrer des abgebildeten Rades einfach nur sich anpasst an der momentanen Mode, oder ob er sich Gedanken gemacht hat, das er ordentlich schmerzfrei sitzt und angenehm fahren kann. Aus Protest würde ich den Lenker niemals tauschen.


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Aus Protest würde ich den Lenker niemals tauschen.


Protestlenker fahren geht aber n bisschen weit . 
Es reicht doch, wenn einem der Lenker passt, sich gut fährt usw....
Und wenn er dann noch optisch gut zum Bike passt, ist das das Sahnehäubchen oben drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab 4 Jahre lang in Magdeburg die Schule gedrückt, dahe weis ich das Ihr nicht alles versteht


----------



## RazorRamon (6. Oktober 2013)

Ach das geht neben dem Pragmatischen auch schon ein wenig in Richtung Protesthaltung. Dass dieser Lenker nicht ins übliche Schema passt, ist schon klar, besonders am Fixie.

Heute war mal gemütliche Radwanderung angesagt!


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Ich hab 4 Jahre lang in Magdeburg die Schule gedrückt, dahe weis ich das Ihr nicht alles versteht



Ähhh...pfhhh....meinst Du---??


----------



## sketshirt (6. Oktober 2013)

Neulich ne kleine Tour...


----------



## sketshirt (6. Oktober 2013)

...


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2013)

sketshirt schrieb:


> ...


[FONT="]Falls du mal große Bilder zeigen willst
1. Foto in dein Benutzeralbum hochladen
2. Foto anklicken, unter dem Foto kommt n Haufen Zeugs, unter anderem: "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML"
3. das anklicken und Bildgröße auswählen (am besten 1024 px)
4. Rechtsklick auf die darüber liegende Zeile und kopieren
5. Einfügen in die Nachricht
6. mit Klick auf "Vorschau" kannst Du kontrollieren, obs geklappt hat

Gruß Burba[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (7. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Ähhh...pfhhh....meinst Du---??


 
Jepp, habe dort 2 Meister gemacht, Magdeburg ist die Elite in ganz Deutschland (angeblich) und die Jungs haben mich echt in die Mangel genommen, war aber eine schöne Zeit, hab viele Freunde dort gefunden, und die Elbe ist ein Traum, schöne Touren. Aber den ostfriesischen Humor verstehen sie ganz und gar nicht


----------



## Burba (7. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Jepp, habe dort 2 Meister gemacht, Magdeburg ist die Elite in ganz Deutschland (angeblich) und die Jungs haben mich echt in die Mangel genommen, war aber eine schöne Zeit, hab viele Freunde dort gefunden, und die Elbe ist ein Traum, schöne Touren. Aber den ostfriesischen Humor verstehen sie ganz und gar nicht



Der ostfriesische Humor muss auch ziemlich speziell sein, immerhin muss er seit Jahrzehnten blöde Ostfriesenwitze aushalten .


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. Oktober 2013)

Wusste gar nicht, das es sowas gibt, Ostfriesenwitze...

Dafür weiss ich aber warum die Alt-Bundesbürger immer "Ossi" sagen.
Wessis wollen das Wort "Spezialisten" nicht aussprechen, weil's einfach zu lang ist! 
Wobei "Spezialist" ja auch ambivalent belegt ist...


----------



## xxZippoxx (7. Oktober 2013)

Früher als Erich noch regiert hat waren wir die Ossis, die haben uns unseren Namen geklaut


----------



## RazorRamon (7. Oktober 2013)

Erich Honecker war ja Singlespeeder!





Und ich habe Herbstferien, da ist auch mal Zeit für so was:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ody20q1cKCQ"]Am hellichten Tag - YouTube[/nomedia]

Aber gleich geh ich Rad fahren, oder auch Roller, ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Oktober 2013)

Grandioses Foto, danke fürs teilen!


----------



## Burba (7. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Früher als Erich noch regiert hat waren wir die Ossis, die haben uns unseren Namen geklaut


Tut mir furchtbar leid...
soll ich mich mal n bisschen schämen? 


> Erich Honecker war ja Singlespeeder


Ha, da war der ja noch Berufsjugendlicher!
Ob er nicht heimlich ne Torpedonabe gefahren hat??


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (7. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Tut mir furchtbar leid...
> soll ich mich mal n bisschen schämen?
> 
> Ha, da war der ja noch Berufsjugendlicher!
> Ob er nicht heimlich ne Torpedonabe gefahren hat??



Aussem Westen?


----------



## HorstSt (7. Oktober 2013)

Hammerfoto. Schicke Dir 'ne PN.

Ossis und Wessis: Ich find's immer wieder erstaunliche, wie wenig die Wessis über die DDR wissen. Ich mache einmal im Jahr (2.10., gerade gewesen) eine "Ostbar" in Siegburg. Wenn ich da von Dingen wie "Beatverbot" und Renft erzähle, ernte ich ungläubiges Staunen. BTW: Ich bin Rheinländer, habe mich aber intensiv mit der DDR-Musikszene beschäftigt. Sorry für OT.
Horst


----------



## Burba (7. Oktober 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Aussem Westen?


Klar, von seiner Oma über GENEX geschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2013)

Rollertour mit meinem Jüngsten. Ich musste den Kinderroller fahren, der aufgrund des höheren Trittbrettes wesentlich mehr Kraft verbraucht, hauptsächlich im hinteren Oberschenkel des Standbeines. Wobei erstaunlicherweise beim Rollerfahren sowieso mehr Energie im Standbein benötigt wird alsim "Schwungbein"!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich dachte die Rollerdebatte wäre endlich durch?


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Debatte schon, nur die Bilder nicht


----------



## RazorRamon (8. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Rollerdebatte wäre endlich durch?


Seit 01.Oktober in der Touren-Galerie insgesamt 6 Beiträge zu schreiben ohne dabei selbst ein einziges Foto zu posten, wie Du es jetzt getan hast, hältst Du wohl für passender? Ich denke, ehe Du dich als Forumspolizist einbringst könntest Du mal was zum Thema beitragen, gerne als optischen Diskussionsbeitrag.

Ich habe ja immer gesagt, dass mein Roller Singlespeed ist, das Gegenteil hat mir noch keiner bewiesen!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin seit gestern erst als Singlespeeder unterwegs, Schaltungsräderbilder wären auf erheblichen Widerstand gestoßen.


----------



## xxZippoxx (9. Oktober 2013)

Schon seit gestern?..... da hättest ja schon 6 Fotos posten können, also wirklich. Dann willkommen im Club...und zeig mal was Du schönes fährst.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der Hobel, hab den Aufbau im 29er Subforum dokumentiert. Erste kurze Testfahrt war sehr positiv.


----------



## xxZippoxx (9. Oktober 2013)

schick, schick... sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## Burba (9. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir, viel Spass damit im Thüringer Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (9. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 260295
> 
> Das ist der Hobel, hab den Aufbau im 29er Subforum dokumentiert. Erste kurze Testfahrt war sehr positiv.



Die Wände könnten mal gestrichen werden... 

Schönes Rad.  Für mich wäre die Übersetzung zu klein, aber das ist dein Ding.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. Oktober 2013)

Übersetzung ist an meine Umgebung angepasst. Auf der Ebene verhungert man, Anstiege kommt man, bis zum einem gewissen Grat, aber gut hoch. Vmax etwa 24km/h... 

Wenn das klettern zu schwer wird kommt ein 19/20er Ritzel drauf. Bin eher Kletterer als Downhiller.


----------



## Milan0 (9. Oktober 2013)

Kette müsstest noch anständig spannen, ansonsten schickes Bike!


----------



## RazorRamon (9. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich bin seit gestern erst als Singlespeeder unterwegs, Schaltungsräderbilder wären auf erheblichen Widerstand gestoßen.


Zurecht natürlich, alles klar, ich freue mich dann mal auf richtige Tourenbilder mit Deinem schönen 29er SSP!
Mit dem Roller darf man auch im Dunkeln ohne Licht rumfahren, er gilt ja laut Gesetz als Spielzeug und nicht als Fahrzeug.




Natürlich fahre ich damit ohne Beleuchtung aber nicht auf Straßen sondern nur Radwege, Bürgersteige (darf ich auch) und Feldwege! Meistens habe ich auch eine Stirnlampe dabei, wenns später wird.


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Nachaz (10. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ich habe ja immer gesagt, dass mein Roller Singlespeed ist, das Gegenteil hat mir noch keiner bewiesen!




Mein linker Schuh ist auch ein Singlespeeder, hab' nur leider keine Tourenbilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (10. Oktober 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute mal im saarländischen Regen unterwegs gewesen.


Schönes Herbstbild


----------



## crestfallen (10. Oktober 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute mal im saarländischen Regen unterwegs gewesen.



Ohne Effekte einfach nur wunderschön.

crestfallen


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Mein linker Schuh ist auch ein Singlespeeder, hab' nur leider keine Tourenbilder.


Dann raus mit Dir auf die Piste und zeig was in Deinem linken Schuh steckt! Ich stehe hinter Dir!

Ich war wieder singlespeedmäßig rollernd auf Tour, habe zwei Fahrräder und einige Fußgänger überholt und viel Spaß gehabt! Aber auch die Ruhe und Gelassenheit, die so ein Roller ausstrahlt passt hervorragend zur reinen Singlespeed-Lehre!
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bWoPBfwcEk"]Roller an der Wand - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2013)

> Natürlich fahre ich damit ohne Beleuchtung aber nicht auf Straßen sondern nur Radwege, Bürgersteige (darf ich auch) und Feldwege!



Für diese Aussage sollte man dich aber steinigen! Auch auf dem Radweg oder Feldweg solltest du für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennbar sein!

Ich hasse solche Leute die ohne Licht auf dem Radweg unterwegs sind!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. Oktober 2013)

Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2013)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage sollte man dich aber steinigen! Auch auf dem Radweg oder Feldweg solltest du für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer erkennbar sein!
> 
> Ich hasse solche Leute die ohne Licht auf dem Radweg unterwegs sind!


..................... aber ich kann!


----------



## svenso (11. Oktober 2013)

Nö, auf einem reinen Radweg hast du mit deinem Roller genauso wie jeder Fußgänger garnichts zu suchen. Genauso wie auf der Straße oder bei geteilten Fuß und Radwegen musst du auf der Fußgängerseite fahren. Und Schrittgeschwindigkeit musst du dann auch fahren...


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Und Schrittgeschwindigkeit musst du dann auch fahren...


Mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit schaffe ich mit dem Roller sowieso nicht, aber Du müsstest mal meine Schrittgeschwindigket sehen ...................

Aber im Ernst, natürlich werden sportliche Tretroller auf dem reinen Radweg geduldet (sofern es diese überhaupt gibt, bei uns sind die jedenfalls absolute Mangelware). Im Gegensatz zu Österreich, wo Roller den Fahrrädern rechtlich zugeordnet sind, herrscht hier bei uns noch Anarchie, mit dem Roller darfst Du praktisch alles, solange niemand beeinträchtigt wird! 

Über Radfahrer ohne Licht bei Dunkelheit auf der Straße rege ich mich auch auf. Mit dem Roller komme ich ab und zu bei Dämmerung vom Training zurück, dann fahre ich aber auf Wegen, wo mir nie jemand begegnet und natürlich nicht bei Stockfinsternis. Ich kann Deinen Ärger grundsätzlich voll nachvollziehen und gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht, meine flappsige Bemerkung hat Widerstand provoziert, den wollte ich auch hören!


----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Österreich, wo Roller den Fahrrädern rechtlich zugeordnet sind [...]



Wer behauptet denn sowas! Das ist Kinderspielzeug, damit darf man nicht auf den Radweg oder gar die Fahrbahn.


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Oktober 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn sowas! Das ist Kinderspielzeug, damit darf man nicht auf den Radweg oder gar die Fahrbahn.


 
Es geht um Österreich, ich habe erfahren, dass die Tretroller mit großen Rädern dort den Fahrrädern gleichgestellt sind. Das ist für mich wichtig, da ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Roller in den Alpen trainieren werde. Schau mal bei dem Link auf der Seite ganz unten:
http://www.bmvit.gv.at/verkehr/ohnemotor/sicherheit/boards.html
oder da:
http://www.tretrollershop.at/lesenschauen-rechtliches.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Es geht um Österreich, ich habe erfahren, dass die Tretroller mit großen Rädern dort den Fahrrädern gleichgestellt sind. Das ist für mich wichtig, da ich nächstes Jahr mit dem Roller in den Alpen trainieren werde.



Nicht genug, dass ueberhaupt Piefkes herkommen, jetzt tun sie das auch mit Rollern!


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Oktober 2013)

Wieder ohne Schaltung unterwegs, es war kühl, weniger als 10 Grad, doch beim Heizen wurde mir warm!


----------



## Drood (12. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wieder ohne Schaltung unterwegs, es war kühl, weniger als 10 Grad, doch beim Heizen wurde mir warm!


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wieder ohne Schaltung unterwegs, es war kühl, weniger als 10 Grad, doch beim Heizen wurde mir warm!


 finde das du einen eigenen Fred "Roller mit Variomatic" aufmachen solltest 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2013)

Damit der Rollerwahnsinn mal aufhört... 

Heute gings bei Schmuddelwetter raus zum ersten Ritt mit dem neuen Bock. Nach "entspannten" 300hm auf etwa 3km im Wiegetritt bin ich fast gestorben. Das war so kräftezehrend - genial!

Auf einer schicken Wiese gabs dann erste Fotos:






Dann noch gute Aussichten:






Ein wenig Selbstauslösergedöns...






Schafe - Tarnung ist alles sag ich nur.






Und das Rad wurde artgerecht bewegt.






Was soll ich nach fast 4h Fahrtzeit, ungezählten Höhenmetern, und etwa 50km sagen? Das Rad performt sehr gut, steile Anstiege muss ich mich quälen, aber zu 90% machts derbe Spaß und fühlt sich gut an. Auf der Heimfahrt habe ich das erste mal seit etwa 10 Jahren wieder Treppen gefahren, es ist ein Traum wenn die Kette nicht peitscht! Generell läuft der Hobel schön ruhig und geschmeidig, die Maxxis Reifen arbeiten auch gut.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

Na geht doch, rad fan! Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## Erbse73 (13. Oktober 2013)

Gibts hier neuerdings nen Rolla-Virus....
Die Inbred-Firewall hat mich da gut geschützt - wirkungsvoller Auftritt, sieht nach Spaß aus...
Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## IngoButtermilch (13. Oktober 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Gibts hier neuerdings nen Rolla-Virus....


 ganz ehrlich hab ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht ob das was für mich wäre. Danke für die warnung, jetzt fällt mir auch auf das ist eine ganz fiese Masche. Da werde ich wohl wieder stehn, da es Geld kostet fällt esmir nicht schwer. Die Bilder störn mich aber nicht der Roller drauf auch nicht.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich hab ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht ob das was für mich wäre.


Kauf Dir einen Tretroller Buttermilch, Deinen Spaß wirst Du damit haben! Übrigens, was ist mit Deinem Fixie, das Du dir kaufen wolltest, sehen wir da bald mal Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona64 (13. Oktober 2013)

Nach einem erneuten Umbau mal ein paar Bilder meiner Kiste.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Schaltung im Urwald.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Ohne Schaltung im Urwald.



YEAHHHH!


----------



## HorstSt (13. Oktober 2013)

Kona64 - beginnen wir mit dem Einfachsten: Die Kette hängt. Den grünen Vorbau verstehe ich nicht, OK, passen zu den Schrauben am Tretlager, aber ob es das bringt?.
Hast Du hinten ein 28er und vorne ein 26er? Das würde die unterschiedlichen Felgen und Reifen erklären, was an sich noch nicht schlimm ist. Was mich stört ist, dass Du offenbar versucht hast, diese Farbgebung - vorne rot, hinten weiß - bis in die Bremszughüllen aufzugreifen. Dadurch wirkt das Rad für mich zusammengewürfelt, und das obwohl Du Dir ja offenbar was dabei gedacht hast. Die rote Kette sticht dann hinten wieder raus wie auch die Pedale.
Mir sind auch die ganzen Aufkleber too much. Sie wären vielleicht sogar schön, wenn das Rad an sich nicht schon too much wäre.
Nein, das ist gar nicht böse gemeint, da sind viele Ideen eingeflossen, aber insgesamt dann zu viel. Weniger ist eben manchmal mehr. Irgendwie hinterlässt mich die Kiste etwas ratlos.
Horst


----------



## kona64 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Horst,

ich will Dich nicht ratlos lassen, der Sinn dieser Kiste ist SPASS haben! Das Vorbau und Kurbelschraube farblich zusammenpassen habe ich nicht mal bemerkt?! Und bevor ich mich stundenlang hinsetze um die Aufkleber vom Rahmen und Felge zu entfernen nutze ich doch die Zeit lieber, um noch ne' Runde zu drehen oder!? Ich bin 50zig, ich habe nicht mehr soviel Zeit ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## svenso (13. Oktober 2013)

kona,

ich finde die Kiste cool  Individuell und ausgefallen. Ob nun die Farben passen oder nicht, das finde ich zählt nicht soo sehr 

und das Inbred ist auch sehr fein  auch wenn ich die Gabel nicht so sehr mag. Aber jedem so wie er es gerne möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (13. Oktober 2013)

Heute in den Magdeburger Alpen unterwegs
(da gibsts nix zu lachen, die Sohlener und Frohser Berge türmen sich bis zu 115 m in den Himmel!!)










Kraft schöpfen vor dem nächsten Gipfelsturm




Und dann dräut in der Ferne der Bierer Berg (Auch du wirst eines Tages bezwungen!)


----------



## svenso (13. Oktober 2013)

Meine kleine Stadtrundfahrt. Sonntags ist eben soo schön ruhig 





Die Mavic Ellipse sind ein Traum. Hatte noch nie einen so tollen LRS, selbst aufm Rennrad...


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

Das Wetter ist ja heute nachmittag noch mal richtig schön geworden!




Gut dass ich zwei Ketten am MTB habe, das gleicht die Kettenlosigkeit vom Roller doch aus, oder?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2013)

Warum eigentlich zwei Ketten? Hast du Angst das eine reißt?


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Oktober 2013)

mangels kettenöl
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Peter Lang (13. Oktober 2013)

?


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich zwei Ketten? Hast du Angst das eine reißt?


Ganz genau das ist der Fall, nachdem mir zwei Ketten beim Singlespeeden gerissen waren, habe ich einige meiner Räder mit Doppelketten ausgerüstet. Das funktioniert tadellos, fast zu gut. Um etwas mehr "Spannung und Nervenkitzel" in mein Leben zu bringen, fahre ich aber auch wieder ab und zu Singlespeedbikes mit Einfachketten.



Dutshlander schrieb:


> mangels kettenöl
> Groetjes D-Lander


Das ist kein Rost an den Ketten sondern rötlicher Sand! Trotzdem könnten Pedanten jetzt anmerken, dass die Ketten gereinigt und geschmiert gehörten, ist aber bei Doppelkette sinnlos, die gehen nie kaputt, ich habs lange genug getestet! Dabei mag ich so sehr neue Ketten aufziehen, Ersatz läge schon lange bereit, sogar in versch. Farben!
  @_Peter_Lang: Schöne Bilder


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2013)

Du willst mir aber nicht erzählen das du >1t Kraft auf die Kette ausgeübt hast? Ich fahre eine KMC Inox 3/32 Kette, die wird mit 1t Belastung angegeben, denke schon das die mich überlebt. 1/8 sind noch etwas höher spezifiziert. 

Oder Rollerfahren macht Hulkbeine.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

Ketten dürften eigentlich nicht reißen, aber sie tun es. Doch zwei Ketten halten und beruhigen, vor allem bergauf, kein Knacken mehr, kein Ächzen, auch nicht wenn ich meine 95 Kilo Muskeln bei 23 % Steigung im Wiegetritt den Berg hochjage!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist am Schalter vor kurzem auch eine Kette gerissen. Winterfahrt und mangelnde Pflege war aber schuld - also nichts was ich dem Material zustecken könnte. 

Live erlebt hab ichs nur bei Bmxfahrern, da sind die Bolzen abgeschert wurden weil sie nach einem Sprung das Rad in die Bank gedrückt haben und mit Fallgeschwindigkeit die Kette zu stark belastet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (13. Oktober 2013)

2010 gab es ja sogar Deutsche Meisterschaften für Singlespeed-Doppelkette:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553PBzC224c"]Deutsche Meisterschaften Singlespeed-Doppelkette 2010 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 2010 gab es ja sogar Deutsche Meisterschaften für Singlespeed-Doppelkette:
> Deutsche Meisterschaften Singlespeed-Doppelkette 2010 - YouTube



Oho, wir teilen also hier mit einem deutschen Meister die heiligen Forenthemen. Es wird Zeit fürs Bett.


----------



## RazorRamon (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## R.C. (14. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> M
> Live erlebt hab ichs nur bei Bmxfahrern, da sind die Bolzen abgeschert wurden weil sie nach einem Sprung das Rad in die Bank gedrückt haben und mit Fallgeschwindigkeit die Kette zu stark belastet haben.



Beim Trial wechselt man alle paar Monate die 3/32" Kette, die Pedalkicks sind schon sehr belastend (und die Ritzel ziehen sich so schoen fest ), da gehen schon oefter mal Ketten kaputt.

Beim BMX sind vor allem Grinds auf der Antriebsseite schlecht fuer die Kette, da wird sie gerne mal beschaedigt (dagegen gibt's LHD).


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> meine 95 Kilo Muskeln


und die andere 3oKg sind Bauchfleisch oder
(duckundwech) Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Odessit (14. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Drood (14. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Stevens, schönes Bild!!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Burba (14. Oktober 2013)

Wer schmollt da mit wem? Hast du das Radl schlecht behandelt, oder hat es dich abgeworfen?


----------



## Odessit (15. Oktober 2013)

Es konnte fast so aussehen, wenn die Person Radbekleidung an hätte  Kurz nach dem Foto machen bin ich den Pfad hinter dem Rad runtergefahren. Ob das Spaß machte, rate mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2013)

Odessit schrieb:


> Es konnte fast so aussehen, wenn die Person Radbekleidung an hätte  Kurz nach dem Foto machen bin ich den Pfad hinter dem Rad runtergefahren. Ob das Spaß machte, rate mal



Ähh, jaaa, alsoo
kann ich nen Publikumsjoker nehmen?? 

nee, sieht toll aus, ist das ne alte Halde?


----------



## Odessit (15. Oktober 2013)

Es war ne CTF in Bottrop, mit schönen Halden und Kunstwerken auf den Gipfeln. Mal was anderes.


----------



## HorstSt (15. Oktober 2013)

odessit @ Schönes Stevens. Hast Du ein festes Mischungsverhältnis, damit die Farbe des Getränkes in der Flasche zur Farbe der Griffe passt? 
Horst


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ist das ne alte Halde?


 Kucksdu hier
http://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/halde_haniel.html 
bei viele Radfreude beliebt, _sogar mit tolle DH strecken_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Burba (15. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kucksdu hier
> http://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/halde_haniel.html
> bei viele Radfreude beliebt, _sogar mit tolle DH strecken_
> Groetjes D-Lander



danke, sehr interessant


----------



## RazorRamon (15. Oktober 2013)

Muskelaufbautraining mit dem EINZIG-Fixie, Megaspaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (16. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Kucksdu hier
> http://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/halde_haniel.html
> bei viele Radfreude beliebt, _sogar mit tolle DH strecken_
> Groetjes D-Lander



sind ja auch die einzigen halbwegs ernsthaften Höhenmeter in der Umgebung 

Mitm ssp aber auch kein Problem










Geschaltetes Fully ist dort aber doch schon etwas ergiebiger


----------



## HorstSt (20. Oktober 2013)

Wieder mal Wahner Heide, und obwohl ich die Tour häufiger fahre, gibt's immer wieder was Neues zu entdecken.




Es "herbstelt" an der Agger . . .




. . . und darüber (wieder mein Merida White Sox Gelände-SSP).




Perfekte Tarnung fürs SSP am Aggerbogen.




Und hier geht's ans andere Ufer.




Das Aggerschlösschen hat wegen Brückenbauarbeiten zu - schade, kein Kölsch.




Dafür ein Stück daneben einen Garten mit Kunst entdeckt - . . .




. . . und noch mehr Kunst.




Kurz vor der Troisdorfer Aggerbrücke.




Und noch mal ein Blick zurück.

Horst


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Sonntagstour. Hoch zum Jenzig, Hufeisen zur Kunitzburg, flott abwärts, hoch zum Jägerberg, Landgraf, Heim. Ich bin fix und alle. 


Auf der Burgruine


Pinkelpause.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich war am Freitag auch noch ein bisschen unterwegs...








(Gestern und heute ging´s dann aber geschaltet mit viel Gepäck ins Jenaer Outback...)


----------



## ph0 (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Haard, nicht zu verwechseln mit "Die Hard"
_(obwohl auch das dort bei unachtsamer Fahrweise gut möglich ist ...)_



















_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Odessit (21. Oktober 2013)

@ ph0 Sehr schön. Neue Kurbel, was?


----------



## ph0 (21. Oktober 2013)

@ Odessit: Jepp, FC-M 900


----------



## mäxx__ (21. Oktober 2013)

Heute morgen auf meinem täglichen Weg in die Arbeit.
Für mich ist das, egal bei welchem Wetter, eine entspannende Tour



good morning von MARK:US auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2013)

einhand






freihand





freibier


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Oktober 2013)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich starr, oder mit Freilauf? Ich tendiere für den nächsten Aufbau zum Freilaufrad mit günstigem Rennrad Lrs und Spacerkit anstelle von Flipflopnabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (21. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich starr, oder mit Freilauf? Ich tendiere für den nächsten Aufbau zum Freilaufrad mit günstigem Rennrad Lrs und Spacerkit anstelle von Flipflopnabe.



Ich denke, bei der Frage wird philosophisch .
Ich fahr Freilauf.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2013)

bin jahrelang starrgang gefahren (on one popino), macht auf jeden fall laune, aber fixed kann ich die lokalen RR runden nicht mitfahren. singlespeed geht es meistens, wenn wir keinen 30er schnitt fahren...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre auch seit zwei Jahren starr, aber mit Freilauf ist es manchmal einfacher: Bordsteinkanten, Kurven, Bremsen... 

Und mit Spacerkit kann man die Kettenlinie besser einstellen. Das Pompino schwebt mir auch vor. Das von @FlowinFlo gefällt mir richtig gut. Einen Satz Scheibenbremsen hätte ich auch noch da.


----------



## xxZippoxx (21. Oktober 2013)

starr mit Freilauf, so so


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> starr mit Freilauf, so so



Starr am Fixie, und Freilauf am Mtb.


----------



## xxZippoxx (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr  seit einer Woche nur Fixie, jetzt sind Bordsteine oder Gelände kein Thema mehr und die Beine tun auch nicht mehr weh.

Edit: das von FlowinFloh gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut, ausgesprochen!!!.


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Oktober 2013)

Heute zwar nicht it dem Rad unterwegs gewesen, dachte aber es würde hier gut reinpassen


----------



## svenso (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fahr starr und komme bei den lokalen Rennradrunden super mit. Bordsteine und gaaanz enge Kurven mit hoher Geschwindigkeit sind halt nicht drin aber das muss ja auch nicht ^^


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2013)

dann hast Du bessere beine als ich. 
die letzte große runde waren 150km ssp durch den odenwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (22. Oktober 2013)

Den will ich sehen, der starr bei einer Abfahrt mit einem Rennrad mithält...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Oktober 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Den will ich sehen, der starr bei einer Abfahrt mit einem Rennrad mithält...



Ich auch.  Irgendwo muss man sich die Schwäche des starren Antriebs eingestehen, spätestens hierbei. Ansich machts schon Spaß, treibt ordentlich nach vorn, aber für was? Das ich nach maximaler Trittfrequenz und daraus resultierendem Pulshoch verschnaufen muss, und mich dann der Trekkingradfahrer den ich eben verheizt habe wieder einholt. Das nächste Rad hat Freilauf.


----------



## killercouch (22. Oktober 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Den will ich sehen, der starr bei einer Abfahrt mit einem Rennrad mithält...



Haxen hoch!


----------



## ph0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Heute dann mal nicht über Felder, Wiesen und Trails, sondern immer der Nase nach am Kanal lang 













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## RazorRamon (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Oktober 2013)

endlich was mit pedale
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (23. Oktober 2013)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Den will ich sehen, der starr bei einer Abfahrt mit einem Rennrad mithält...


 
No Chance, aber bei 20 Kilometer bergauf im Sprint hast Du alle Chancen, mach ich fast jeden Nachmittag 

Edit: zuviele Erbsenzähler hier, also hügelig bergauf, da häng ich fast jeden ab.


----------



## svenso (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja, also meine Truppe fährt zwar auch bergab nen guten Zahn aber in der Regel gehen die Abfahrten gesittet zu (wenn ich mit dem Renner unterwegs bin fahre ich auch so) und die Abfahrten sind hier oftmals mit fiesen Kurven und wenig Sicht ausgestattet - 16%, enge Fahrbahn und fiese Kurven da fährt keiner den ich kenne mit 70 runter... - , von daher fahre ich generell nur so 40-50 und das geht mit dem Fixie reibungslos. Man verliert sich zwar meistens kurz aber im flachen hab ich sie wieder und am Berg keine Unterschiede.

Im Frühjahr war ich mit meinem altem Fixie auf Malle zum Training. Der Puig Major und Sa Calobra waren keine Probleme auch bei der Abfahrt (natürlich die cracks rasen da mit 70.80 Sachen runter würde ich aber mit dem Renner auch nicht machen...) und Inlandstouren die ja auch nicht gerade platt sind waren in der Truppe mit nem 25-27 Schnitt auch im GA1 drin. Ich würde zu gern mal meine Wattwerte sehen, ich denke im großen und ganzen unterscheiden die sich im Schnitt nicht zu einem Schalter...

Bei RTFs hier in meiner Gegend (115km, so ca. 1500HM) habe ich auch keine Probleme mit anderen mitzufahren, natürlich gibt es einbußen und man hat durch starr keinen Vorteil - ich fahre es trotdem gerne.


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Edit: zuviele Erbsenzähler hier,


Ist es dir unangenehm, wenn deine Angaben kritisch hinterfragt werden?



> also hügelig bergauf, da häng ich fast jeden ab.



Vielleicht hast du einfach noch nicht die richtigen Leute kennen gelernt.


----------



## xxZippoxx (23. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, Unterhosenbügler und Leute die mit der Lupe vor jedem Bild hängen verabscheue ich zu und Leute die jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, wo wie Du jetzt. Das zu 1.

Zu 2.

Natürlich hab ich Dich noch nicht kennengelernt, ohne das ich es in Frage stelle und schon bei Deinem Nicknamen, du bist der Held, du gehst barfuss übers Wasser, du kannst im Dunkeln sehen, Du bist Gott und ich entschuldige mich förmlich, höfflich und mit allem Respekt, das ich Dich genötigt habe auf so eine von mir angeberische und unwahre Aussage Stellung zu beziehen. Sorry und nochmal Sorry, achwas 1000mal Sorry. 

Ich vote für Dich, das Du demnächst alle Antworten hier zensierst und notfalls löschen darfst.

In diesem Sinne und nocheinmal entschuldigung, ich hab nicht nachgedacht und mich einfach hinreißen lassen. Entschuldig, Entschuldigung, ich werde falls Du es mir erlaubst, das nächste Mal meine Frau, meine Kinder, Brüder alle Verwandten fragen, ob irgendwas an dem was ich evtl. schreibe andere verärgern kann.

Verzeih mich nochmal Bergschreck, sorry, sorry, sorry


----------



## Mitglied (23. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht solltest Du mal ein paar Wochen Internet-Pause einlegen, Junge.
Oder 'n dickeres Fell zulegen.


----------



## xxZippoxx (23. Oktober 2013)

Junge, weist Du, der Müll der hier gerade permanent geschrieben wird geht einen echt auf den Senkel. Junge


----------



## Mitglied (23. Oktober 2013)

Edit, egal.


----------



## michfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

Hey was bist dun fürn Vogel, leicht dünnhäutig und fast beleidigend!
Wenn dir das Gesabbel von den anderen auf den Senkel geht, halt dich doch einfach flach oder schleich dich. Es gibt ganz viele Leute die nur lesen und nicht immer ihren Senf dazugeben müssen!
In diesem Sinne
Gruss M



xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Junge, weist Du, der Müll der hier gerade permanent geschrieben wird geht einen echt auf den Senkel. Junge


----------



## Peter Lang (23. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Skautkurt (23. Oktober 2013)

Ach, lass dich von sowas nicht verjagen, manchmal gibt es hier so Phasen...
Das geht wieder weg...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2013)

Gebügelte Unterhosen sind was feines, vorallem wenn sie noch warm sind, bereiten ein molliges Gefühl an kühlen Tagen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage ist, auf Falte oder lieber auf Kante bügeln...


----------



## Skautkurt (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie haltet ihrs mit den Socken?
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, auf Falte oder lieber auf Kante bügeln...



Auf Kante, sonst kann es bei Erstarrung der warmen Hose kneifen! Ist bei Singlespeed aber zweitrangig weil die meiste Zeit der Wiegetritt überwiegt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihrs mit den Socken?
> Gruß



Nur karierte.


Hier noch ein paar Pilzbilder. Bestimmen müssen andere sie!
Einmal weiß gefiedert:








Und nochmal Ton in Ton:


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Oktober 2013)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Wie haltet ihrs mit den Socken?
> Gruß


Weiße + Sandalen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Auf Kante, sonst kann es bei Erstarrung der warmen Hose kneifen!


 
Aber nur, wenn man fix unterwegs ist.


----------



## xxZippoxx (23. Oktober 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hey was bist dun fürn Vogel, leicht dünnhäutig und fast beleidigend!
> Wenn dir das Gesabbel von den anderen auf den Senkel geht, halt dich doch einfach flach oder schleich dich. Es gibt ganz viele Leute die nur lesen und nicht immer ihren Senf dazugeben müssen!
> In diesem Sinne
> Gruss M


 
Du gibtst doch auch hiermit Deinen hochqualifizierten Senf dazu. Also auch schleichen oder Fresse halten *tzz


----------



## michfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

Raus mit dem!
UOTE=xxZippoxx;11048617]Du gibtst doch auch hiermit Deinen hochqualifizierten Senf dazu. Also auch schleichen oder Fresse halten *tzz[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (23. Oktober 2013)

Was willst du denn, das hier ist ne Galerie, poste erstmal ein Bild. Raus mit dem??, hast zuviel von Klaus Hipp gekostet?. Such Dir ein paar Gleichgesinnte, mal Schilder und dann Montagsdemo und demonstrieren.

Fahrt Fahrrad, das ist übrigends ein Fahrradforum hier und kein Dummes Geschwätz Forum. Und der grösste Teil kann hier ja nicht allein, Rudel bilden und dann rauf auf einzelne, alleine sind die meisten doch nur Würmer, neudeutsch Opfer, eh. Paar müssen doch noch aus Ihren Löchern kommen, oder sind die momentan im betreuten wohnen, oder Urlaub oder stecken sie noch in irgendwelchen Ärschen wo sie reingekrochen sind?.


----------



## RazorRamon (24. Oktober 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> bin ja noch nicht so lange hier bei den Singespeedern unterwegs, aber wenn ich den Müll hier weiter oben lese, bin ich glaube ich auch schnell wieder weg.


Ich denke, das ist so eine Art Herbstdepression, im Sommer scheint auch hier fast nur die Sonne!

Aber wenn Du weg willst, bitte, so lange Du hier keine Fotos einstellst und Dich stattdessen nur beschwerst, sollte Dich eigentlich auch keiner vermissen!


----------



## Mitglied (24. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Was willst du denn, das hier ist ne Galerie, poste erstmal ein Bild. Raus mit dem??, hast zuviel von Klaus Hipp gekostet?. Such Dir ein paar Gleichgesinnte, mal Schilder und dann Montagsdemo und demonstrieren.
> 
> Fahrt Fahrrad, das ist übrigends ein Fahrradforum hier und kein Dummes Geschwätz Forum. Und der grösste Teil kann hier ja nicht allein, Rudel bilden und dann rauf auf einzelne, alleine sind die meisten doch nur Würmer, neudeutsch Opfer, eh. Paar müssen doch noch aus Ihren Löchern kommen, oder sind die momentan im betreuten wohnen, oder Urlaub oder stecken sie noch in irgendwelchen Ärschen wo sie reingekrochen sind?.


 
Ich hab' Dir mal 'ne Liste gemacht mit Optionen wo Du Deinen Frust anderweitig abladen kannst:

-Falschparker anzeigen
-Manifest gegen "die da oben" schreiben
-mit dem Nachbarn vor Gericht ziehen weil die Musik zu laut ist
-Deine Olle vermöbeln
-versuchen von Einzig Qualität zu bekommen
-in den Dschihad ziehen
-Dich im Bild-Online Forum anmelden
-Radfahren gehen

Keine Ursache, gerne!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Oktober 2013)

Oder alles in Kombination:

Die Olle vermöbeln weil sie mit lauter Musik im Auto prompt im Dschihadsch'n Parkverbot stand, hochkonzentriert am Manifest arbeitend, mit voller Frust und Zorn weil die Bildonlineanmeldung gescheitert ist und nebenbei das Einzigrad beim Radfahren zerbrochen ist. 

Ich kann das schon verstehen!


----------



## Nachaz (24. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Olle vermöbeln weil sie mit lauter Musik im Auto prompt im Dschihadsch'n Parkverbot stand, hochkonzentriert am Manifest arbeitend, mit voller Frust und Zorn weil die Bildonlineanmeldung gescheitert ist und nebenbei das Einzigrad beim Radfahren zerbrochen ist.


Mach' ich ständig, reicht selten.

Fotos von besseren Zeiten (Kreuzbandplastik sucks):


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Oktober 2013)

7:45 Uhr heute morgen



foggy morning von MARK:US auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Ja... vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal, dann kann man solche Sachen ja diskutieren: Weils eine Galerie ist und keine "Wiemachenwirmädchennurdiesenkerlfertigthread" hier ein Foto von heute morgen, die Sonne hatte schon was magisches:






So, jetzt könnt Ihr weiter euern geistigen Trash loswerden, diene gerne als Puffer für Möchtegerne, das fügt zusammen und so bleibt ihr wenigsten unter euch


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Oktober 2013)

Du Pflanze. Humor hat der Mensch, welcher den Kakao trinkt durch den er gezogen wird. 

Also wisch dir die Tränen aus den Augen, schraub die Hörner ab und genieß es schaltfrei zu fahren.


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Ups.. neue Kamera, das Bild war wohl etwas zu groß:






...und Rad Fan oder wie Du Dich nennst, würd es nicht auf die Spitze treiben, anstatt hier dumme Kommentare loszulassen, poste ein Foto, also Fusszeile kannst ja dann wieder beleidigend werden, so wird es eintönig und sich dann in der virtuellen Welt verstecken ist feige, wir können das gerne Auge Auge diskutieren, geb Dir auch meine Telefonnummer dann kann Deine Mutter mich anrufen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Oktober 2013)

Doch doch, das ist super interessant wie schnell du an die Decke gehst, dich im Ton vergreifst, keinen Sarkasmus verstehst, und dich selbst immerwieder disqualifizierst mit schlechtem Deutsch, assozial-anmutenden Beleidigungen, und immerwiederkehrenden Gelaber. Richtig schön dümmlich und nicht ernstzunehmen. Meine Mutter kann dich gerne anrufen, deine eigene scheints ja aufgegeben zu haben.


----------



## michfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

Zippo du Flachpfeife, oder wie du dich nennst.
Darum gehts! und nicht um andere anzugreifen.
Gruss M



RazorRamon schrieb:


> Diesen Thread erstelle ich, damit hier Fotos schöner Singlespeed-Touren gepostet werden können. Am besten mit kurzer (oder ausführlicher) Beschreibung der Strecke, Besonderheiten, und vor allem natürlich schöner, stimmungsvoller Bilder! Wobei es natürlich keine Bevormundung geben soll, jeder findet es woanders schön, und jeder hält andere Infos für wichtig. Also einfach Mut, und posten, was das Zeug hält.


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Flachpfeife?... beleidigend??... mmh, ich regestriere grad das ihr euch ein bissel vergreift. Und auch für Dich: hier ist Gallerie: Poste wenigsten eins Foto bei Deinen verbalen Entgleisungen:


----------



## michfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich geb auf, manche Hirnis lernen es nie, auch wenn man von allen Seiten versucht sie auf den richtigen Pfad zu bringen.
Ich bin dann mal drausen.
es gibt auch noch andere Themen
Gruss M


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Nun Platz mir aber gleich der Kragen, was bildest Du Vollpfosten Dir eigentlich ein? Such Dir deinesgleichen, hast nichts beizutragen und machst hier einen auf grosse Hose, hast überhaupt ein Rad, geh alte Omas ärgern, die wehren sich kaum. Und noch eine Beleidigung, dann setz ich mich ins Auto und zieh Dir die Ohren lang, Vollpfosten.

Und was hast Du gegessen zu denken andere auf den rechten Pfad zu bringen, die Zeugen Jeover.. oder leidetest du an Selbstüberschätzung.

Edit.: doch glatt ein Bild vergessen:


----------



## Mitglied (24. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> ... Du Vollpfosten... Und noch eine Beleidigung, dann setz ich mich ins Auto und zieh Dir die Ohren lang, Vollpfosten.


  Du merkst echt nix mehr, oder?


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub Du/Ihr merkt nichts mehr, was wollt ihr in der Gallerie, denkst hast ein Opfer gefunden? Fahrt Rad!!.. macht Fotos... stellt sie hier ein und, wenn nicht hab ihr hier nichts verloren. Einen reizen bis aufs Blut und dann die Unschludigen spielen. Geht wo anders spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (24. Oktober 2013)

Seit ihr Fertig??

Evtl. könnte ja einer der Mods ja mal dazwischen hauen...ist ja nicht zum Aushalten...


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Jo, macht die Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie dicht, ist eh nur Gequatsche.. Fotos spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## michfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

MARTIN M, 
bitte doch mal aufräumen und unqualifizierte Störenfriede aus dem Tread entfernen, der gibt keine Ruhe und legt sich mit jedem an.
Bitte auch mal daran denken, der der den tread eröffnet hat, bestimmt was hier gepostet wird.
Gruß Michael



xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Jo, macht die Singlespeed-Touren-Galerie dicht, ist eh nur Gequatsche.. Fotos spielen eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Oh, da macht mir aber jetzt einer Angst, fängt an zu stänkern und ruft dann nach Hilfe. Seit einem Jahr da und will die Welt verändern. Nochmal poste ein Foto und such nicht nur nach Streit. Ruf Deine Mutti an und die soll den Admin dann kontaktieren, und vielleicht aber nur vielleicht hat das ja Erfolg. Scheinbar sitzt Du ja den ganzen Tag vor dem PC und hast für andere Sachen keine Zeit.

Edit: Razor hat den Thread eröffnet, also Razor richte *gg*


----------



## HorstSt (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich müsste mir den ganzen Quatsch durchlesen um beurteilen zu können, wer hier Recht hat - und ob überhaupt einer. Also kommt runter.
Wenn ich es richtig mitgekriegt habe, ging es darum, wer wen wo mit welchem Rad überholt. Ist mir wurscht.

Ich musste heute bei Tag mal nachsehen, wo ich gestern abend im Dunkeln durchgefahren bin. Ist doch eigentlich ein normaler Waldweg, fühlte sich aber ganz anders an, und gesehen hab' ich ja nix. Jetzt weiß ich, was los ist: Erst sind die Holzfäller durch und jetzt die Bauern mit schwerem Gerät.
Warum die hier neuerdings durch den Wald fahren, statt über die asphaltierten Feldwege auf der anderen Seite, keine Ahnung? Für die Alten und Behinderten vom nahen Wohnheim ist das eine Zumutung. Mein Hund und ich hatten aber Spaß.




Schon bei der Anfahrt gings los. Hat offenbar ein bisschen geregnet.




Startklar.




Sieht so schlimm gar nicht aus. Aber der Weg ist wirklich hin.




Mir hat's Spaß gemacht, der Omi mit dem Rollator sicher nicht.




Bestimmungsgemäßer Gebrauch . . .




. . . hinterlässt Spuren an Bike - und Fahrer.

Horst


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Jo Horst, hast Recht, mir ist diese ganze ******** auch Wurscht, 70% von den momentan Anwesenden sind meiner Meinung nach überheblich, egomanisch und können nur im Rudel arbeiten, wenn sie nicht weiterkommen, rufen sie nach dem Admin. Kleine Kinder und ob sie mich hier rausschmeissen, bei den Kranken Jungs bin ich schon freiwillig gegangen, weil die Heinis dort auch schon auftauchen, ist mir egal. Hier ist nur noch Kindergarten. Also, gebt Gas Freunde mobbt mich raus ihr Würmer, dann könnt ihr über chinesische Fahrräder und die Farben der Kurbel und wie lang eine Halflinkkette sein sollte,  tagelang diskutieren, ich fahr eh lieber Fahrrad als mit Spackos meine Zeit zu verplempern. Admin, wo bleibst Du???... sorg mal für Sonnenschein, damit die Elite sich gegegenseitig den Rücken massieren können.


----------



## ph0 (24. Oktober 2013)

Das Traumwetter natürlich genutzt, auch wenn der Boden ähnlich tief war wie bei HorstST.


























_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Oktober 2013)

Super Bilder, @ph0!


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

das Rad ist echt wunderschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (24. Oktober 2013)

Lass Dich einfach nicht ärgern. Bedenke: Die Leute, über die Du Dich gerade ärgerst, denen ist das egal, wenn Du abhaust. Die triffst Du damit nicht. Aber die Leute, die Dich dann vermissen, haben Dir doch nix getan. Ohne Leute wie Dich (und mich und einige andere Leute, die das Hobby etwas anders betreiben) wäre das Forum ärmer.





Horst


----------



## Kittie (24. Oktober 2013)

Da hat der Flo recht 

Geile Bilder und Geile Kiste!!


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

so so Floh hat recht, ich hab auch geschrieben das es geil ist, Kittie kommt auch auf meine Hassliste . Ne im Ernst, die Kiste hat mich voll angefixt und ich (sags keinem weiter, baue auch grad an was ähnliches), aber eigentlich sollte der Erbauer ja stolz sein wenn ihn jemand kopiert.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es immerwieder toll das alte Räder neben dem ganzen Carbon-Leichtbau-Teurekomponentenschnickschnack eine Renaissance erleben. Ganz prima!


----------



## absvrd (24. Oktober 2013)

Zwischen dem ganzen gelaber war ein echt schönes Herkules. Daumen


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

...und da hab ich zwei von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


>




cool damit hab ich das biken angefangen
vor gefühlten 100jahren
bis ich den rahmen geschrottet hab


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Deshalb hast auch soviele Narben. Vorgestern, ich muss anders anfangen, ich fahr ja jetzt die ganze Zeit Fixie und es tat mir die linke 
Hand weh, so ein bissel, wie verspannt so ähnlich. Gestern guck ich so, und sehe so eine Art Pickel auf der Hand, drück dran rum und es explodiert, kam Eiter und Blut, drücke weiter und da kam ein fast 2 cm Holzsplitter an Licht, da erinnerte ich mich, dass ich mich auf Mett gelegt habe vor ein paar Tagen, jetzt fahr ich mit Handschuhen.

Alte Männer und ihre Narben.


----------



## RazorRamon (25. Oktober 2013)

Das Hercules ist zwar nett, aber Wohnzimmertouren waren nicht gemeint.


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Rollerfotos schon?






Alter, so langsam gehst auch Du mir auf den Sack, nix für ungut und wie ich gestern erfahren musste ist es ja Dein Thread.


----------



## HorstSt (25. Oktober 2013)

Auch mit frühen Mountainbikes war mehr als "Wohnzimmertouren" möglich.

Auch mein Benotto Gelände-Fixie hat noch nicht die "moderne" Formensprache, sondern sieht eher aus wie ein normales 26er Herrenrad - war aber seinerzeit durchaus als MTB gemeint.





Diese Phase, in der Radhersteller wie Hercules, Benotto u.a. auf den MTB-Zug aufsprangen, ist nun mal ein Stück MTB-Geschichte, und nicht alles, was da gebaut wurde, war Mist.

Horst


----------



## RazorRamon (25. Oktober 2013)

Was ist am Titel des Thread nicht zu verstehen? Es geht um Touren und um Singlespeed. Einzelne Bikes in der Wohnung passen woanders besser. Unsinnige Diskussionen sind hier ebenfalls deplatziert. Das Leben ist eigentlich ganz einfach!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2013)

Heute morgen pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang unterwegs. Schön wars! 

Gestern mühsam Antrieb geputzt. Gleitet jetzt wieder geräuschlos. Geil!


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Was ist am Titel des Thread nicht zu verstehen? Es geht um Touren und um Singlespeed. Einzelne Bikes in der Wohnung passen woanders besser. Unsinnige Diskussionen sind hier ebenfalls deplatziert. Das Leben ist eigentlich ganz einfach!


 
.... das sagt der Richtige, also lass in Zukunft den Roller weg, am Anfang war es ja lustig, irgendwann wurde es aber nur lächerlich und bemitleidenswert.


----------



## Mitglied (25. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Foto, ist das mit 'ner Kartoffel gemacht?
Und vielleicht erst 'nen Schluck trinken, dann zittert's nicht so.


----------



## Burba (25. Oktober 2013)

He Leute, könnt ihr euch mal langsam wieder einkriegen? Dieses Gekeife nervt langsam wirklich!
@xxZippoxx
stell deine Bilder bitte ne Nummer kleiner ein, dann kann man mehr sehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=287120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute morgen etwas früher los und habe meinen Arbeitsweg durchs Naturschutzgebiet erweitert.
Wundervolle Stille - nur Enten, Fischreiher und icke



silence von MARK:US auf Flickr


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Tolles Foto, ist das mit 'ner Kartoffel gemacht?
> Und vielleicht erst 'nen Schluck trinken, dann zittert's nicht so.


 
Sag mal, was willst Du, nur stänkern, bring mal was sinnvolles oder am besten schreib gar nichts, bei Dir kommt nur Mist raus. Du willst stänkern?... gerne, aber such Dir mal ein paar andere Deppen, hier ist Galerie. Willst Du mich Trinker nennen, ich trinke keinen Alkohol, kiffe nicht und nehm auch sonst keine Drogen. Also bitte lass es und bring mal was sinnvolles. Auf dauer wirst Du nämlich nur noch nervend. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## RazorRamon (25. Oktober 2013)

Nimm Dich dich selbst mal nicht so wichtig, antworte nicht auf jeden Pups und atme ruhig ein und aus.


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Ratschläge von einem Hofnarr brauch ich jetzt wirklich nicht, wenn der meint nach jedem meiner Posting einen negativen Kommentar abgeben zu müssen werde ich antworten, ob Dir das passt oder nicht, und wenn
sich hier einer wichtig nimmt, dann doch Du "Deutscher Meister in allen Klassen".


----------



## Mitglied (25. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> ich trinke keinen Alkohol, kiffe nicht und nehm auch sonst keine Drogen.


 
Merkt man echt nicht.


----------



## michfisch (25. Oktober 2013)

Meister Zippo versteht es einfach nicht, auch wenn er es von allen Seiten gespiegelt bekommt.
Nicht mal, wenn ihn der Threaderöffner darauf aufmerksam macht.

Vorschlag an alle anderen: einfach nicht mehr auf seine unqualifizierten Bemerkungen reagieren, so halte ich es auch und hab ihn auf meine Ignorierliste gesetzt, da seh ich wenigstens nicht was der Herr da abläßt.
Grüße M


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Jo, du lässt es nicht nach und alles was du bringst ist so informativ.


----------



## ph0 (25. Oktober 2013)

Sinn der Threads:








Richtung des Threads:








*Ergo:*
Ja zu: - fahren - knipsen - sharen - geniessen

Nein zu: Allem was den obigen Punkten nicht entspricht! 


_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## Nachaz (25. Oktober 2013)

Don't feed the troll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IngoButtermilch (25. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> .... das sagt der Richtige, also lass in Zukunft den Roller weg, am Anfang war es ja lustig, irgendwann wurde es aber nur lächerlich und bemitleidenswert.


Auf diese Aussage hin habe ich interessehalber mal nach dem letzten Rollerpost gesucht, siehe da, der Razorbladeracer hatte zuletzt nur noch Fahrräder gezeigt. Was soll also der Quatsch, das ist jetzt aber wirklich kindisch gewesen, da fehlt nur noch das "Bähhhhhhhh". Hattest du wenigstens Tränen dabei in den Augen?

Furchtbar, ich tippe aber, das ist der gleiche Mensch der damals den Einzig-Thread geschmissen hatte und danach verschwunden war.Armer Kerl, keine Freunde, keine Hobbys nur Forumstroll.

So, jetzt Feuer frei auf micht, ich kanns vertragen. Habe immer noch kein Singlespeed und auch noch nicht bestellt. Aber ich kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich mal loszulegen. Es wird wohl ein Einzig, zumindest vom Rahmen her.


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Eins von meinen Hobby`s poste ich hier in Form von Fotos, du auch?. 






...und den Rest Deiner Aussage schenk ich Dir, ist ja eine Galerie, also poste ein Foto, falls du kannst, und nebenbei kannst Dir dann ja Luft machen.

Und nun der nächste der nur rumquatschen will, Ingo Buttermilch hat seins ja schon gesagt.


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Meine Tour von heute abend:









Hier hat es meine Trommelbremse das letzte Mal zerbrösselt, hab in der Luft gebremst und dann mit blockierten Rad aufgekommen, nie nachmachen, 3 Tage musste ich reparieren.









Und wieder zuhause bei meinen anderen Lieblingen, momentan hab ich 14 Räder da, aber 9 davon zum verkaufen.





Edit: fast vergessen: mein neuer Rekord:


----------



## Burba (25. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Und wieder zuhause bei meinen anderen Lieblingen, momentan hab ich 14 Räder da, aber 9 davon zum verkaufen.



Wollt schon fast fragen, ob du fremde Räder postest, da auf deinen Bildern immer was andres zu sehen ist, aber bei 14 Bikes kann man ja auswählen.
Das Graue auf dem fünften Bild find ich interessant.
Ähh, das mit dem fotografieren mußt du aber noch n bisschen üben


----------



## ph0 (25. Oktober 2013)

Feuchtgebiete







Zeit den Heimweg anzutreten







_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

pho: ich bin dafür, das Du keine Fotos mehr von dem Bike postest, ich bin langsam angefixt und noch ein Bike wollte ich nicht mehr . Aber sei es drum, er gefällt mir so sehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Wollt schon fast fragen, ob du fremde Räder postest, da auf deinen Bildern immer was andres zu sehen ist, aber bei 14 Bikes kann man ja auswählen.
> Das Graue auf dem fünften Bild find ich interessant.
> Ähh, das mit dem fotografieren mußt du aber noch n bisschen üben


 

Nein auf den Fotos sind meine Räder, aber mit den 14 muss ich sagen, die baue ich für Fremde auf, hier in Wolfsburg treffen sich Leiharbeiter oder Arbeiter die angelernt werden für fremde Länder, und Studenten, die bleiben hier ca. 1 Jahr und gegen dann zurück in ihre Werke.

Momentan fertige ich für Inder und Portugiesen und ab und zu kommen Studenten und lassen sich Fahrräder von mir fertigen.

Meine eigenen sind das Fixie, das grüne Heidemann, der Chopper (ist aber jetzt verkauft), das graue Heidemann, der Halbrenner, das Vaterland und noch drei die ich noch geheim halte weil sie noch nicht so sind wie ich möchte. Dann hab ich noch drei Schalter, die darf ich ja hier nicht posten. Fremde Bilder poste ich nicht.

Fotografieren üben?. Manchmal liegt es am Fotoprogram, aber ehrlich, ich mag lieber die unvollkommenden Bilder, wie die gestellten, die so schön sauber in Pose gestellt werden, ist aber meine Meinung und muss nicht für alle gelten. Die spontanen sind aber eher mein Ding, wer sich dran stört muss sie ja nicht begutachten 

Edit: Foto vergessen, ist ja schliesslich eine Galerie:


----------



## Burba (25. Oktober 2013)

jaa, schönes Teil
irgendwann muss auch noch mal so was in der Richtung in meinen Fuhrpark...


----------



## Burba (25. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Nein auf den Fotos sind meine Räder,
> Fremde Bilder poste ich nicht.
> 
> Fotografieren üben?. Manchmal liegt es am Fotoprogram, aber ehrlich, ich mag lieber die unvollkommenden Bilder, wie die gestellten, die so schön sauber in Pose gestellt werden, ist aber meine Meinung und muss nicht für alle gelten. Die spontanen sind aber eher mein Ding, wer sich dran stört muss sie ja nicht begutachten



Das mit den Rädern war bei 14 eigenen schon klar.
Und nix gegen den Charme der Unvollkommenheit, aber ich kann den Rekord nicht erkennen .


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

72 km Höchstgeschwindigkeit, natürlich Downhill, der alte war bei 63 km


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2013)

Mit starrem Antrieb?


----------



## xxZippoxx (25. Oktober 2013)

ne, mit dem Vaterland, Freilauf, starr wirste das nicht schaffen, also ich nicht, du höchstwahrscheinlich schon


----------



## xxZippoxx (26. Oktober 2013)

@Burda

sowas bau ich im Auftrag für die Inder, Portogiesen und Studenten, dieses ist grad fertig geworden, fährt sich gut, nun muss ich noch drei heute schaffen

Edit: mal wieder das Foto vergessen


----------



## Burba (26. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> nun muss ich noch drei heute schaffen



Na denn sei mal fleißig


----------



## xxZippoxx (26. Oktober 2013)

Bin schosn laaaange fertig, sind auch schon abgeholt worden, und ich war auch schon zweimal mit dem Rad unterwegs.... also alles kein Problem. Morgen muss ich sechs fertig machen


----------



## ph0 (26. Oktober 2013)

Aufgrund der für morgen doch eher bescheidenen Vorhersage bezüglich des Wetters,
wurde die Tour halt kurzerhand auf heute verlegt.














make-up by nature







_sers,
ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (27. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Bin schosn laaaange fertig, sind auch schon abgeholt worden, und ich war auch schon zweimal mit dem Rad unterwegs.... also alles kein Problem. Morgen muss ich sechs fertig machen
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/sdju.jpg/


Da muss ich mal wieder stänkern, warum nur muss die SSP Touren Galerie mit Bildern solcher Dreiganggurken vollgemüllt werden? Gibt es da keine Alternativforen für das Zeug?


----------



## xxZippoxx (27. Oktober 2013)

Kannst Dich doch wieder beim Admin beschweren, Petze. Auch das Rad hat mehr mit SSP wie Roller zu tun. Les doch einfach mal weg, hab ich auch oft genug gemacht.

Edit: ich Dussel, schon wieder Foto vergessen ist ja eine Galerie :  dieses hat ein Portogiese bekommen, der ist mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen mit seiner
liebwürdigen Art:


----------



## RazorRamon (27. Oktober 2013)

Hurra es funktioniert! Ich habe den Meister der Dreigangräder auf "Ignorieren" gesetzt und seine ganzen Fotos sind verschwunden. Das habe ich zum allerersten Mal in meinem Leben gemacht und es tut gut.

Sein ganzer geistiger Dünnpfiff hätte mich nicht groß gestört, das kann man überlesen. Aber diese hässlichen Räder, die in einer Touren-Gallerie wirklich nichts zu suchen hatten und nicht mal SSP waren, die sprangen ins Auge und taten doch weh!

Danke noch mal an alle, die lesen können und hier ihre tollen Touren-Fotos veröffentlichen, in meinem Lieblings-Thread, der für mich jetzt wieder gut wird!


----------



## IngoButtermilch (27. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht wäre ein eigener Thread für xxZippoxx passender, "Resteverwertung" . Kann sich eigentlich jeder bei dir melden, der so ein Rad braucht, was muss man mitbringen, die Hartz 4 Bescheinigung?


----------



## kamy (27. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie schon komisch das überall wo xxZippoxx was schreibt das Thema zugemüllt wird und es streit gibt!?

Gibt es hier im SSP Bereich gar keinen Mod der sowas regelt?

Schade drum ...


----------



## xxZippoxx (27. Oktober 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein eigener Thread für xxZippoxx passender, "Resteverwertung" . Kann sich eigentlich jeder bei dir melden, der so ein Rad braucht, was muss man mitbringen, die Hartz 4 Bescheinigung?


 

Du bist recht unverschämt mein Freund, könntest Du lesen, die Räder gehen an Studenten, und VW-Arbeiter aus anderen Ländern die hier angelernt werden und nicht extra ein Auto aus der Heimat mitbringen wollen. Von Dir hab ich noch nicht ein Foto in der Galerie gesehen nur Stänkerei die ich nicht angefangen habe. Also halt dich mal zurück. Razor macht jetzt einen auf Saubermann???.... les mal seine ganzen Texte, im Einzigthread hat er jeden zweiten angegriffen, weil er meinte das alles Fake ist und seine Rollernerverei ging einem richtig auf den Senkel, ich hab dazu nie was geschrieben, aber wehe mal sagt seine Meinung dann rennt der Meister aller Klassen zum Admin und beschwert sich. Starker Typ. Und wir können hier Monatelang so weitermachen und ihr könnt euch 1000mal wiederholen, rumkommen wird dabei nichts. Fahrt Fahrrad, setzt mal ein Foto ein und vielleicht zolle ich euch ein wenig Respekt.

Und was mischt sich überhaupt jeder hier ein, allein kein Arsch in der Hose, ich setzt wenigstens ein Foto mit rein, ihr auch?


----------



## HorstSt (27. Oktober 2013)

OK, da waren jetzt ein paar Räder aus Zippos "Produktion" bei, die nicht in den Thread passen. Aber ehrlich: Mich stört die Provoziererei mehr als das Bild eines Dreigang-Damenrades. Erst provozieren, und sich dann wundern, dass sich der Provozierte provozieren lässt. Das ist doch Kindergarten.

Also mal wieder Bilder. Und die laden durchaus auch zum Meckern ein:
1. Ich fahre wieder das gleiche Bike. Warum? Es ist schon dreckig. Und wenn ich meine Youngtimer fahre, dann sind die Bilder in einem anderen Thread.
2. Das Bike macht mir Riesenspaß, aber hat nur 5 EUR gekostet - ursprünglich. Der Ehrlichkeit halber: Dass es fährt, erforderte einiges an Arbeit und ein gut gefülltes Ersatzteillager.

Gestern mit dem Gelände-SSP in Richtung "Ho-Tschi-Minh-Pfad" . . .




Das war erst der Anfang.




Der Trail selber eine veritable Schlammschlacht, und da nasse Wurzeln bei den Reifen nun wirklich nicht schön sind, habe ich das Unternehmen abgebrochen. Neues Ziel war nun, einen Aussichtspunkt wiederzufinden, den ich im Frühjahr entdeckt, mir aber leider nicht genauer gemerkt habe.




Gefunden . . .




Man erkennt nicht viel: Michaelsberg (Da muss ich wieder hin.) und Siebengebirge liegen im Dunst.




Und zurück durch die Wahner Heide.

Horst


----------



## ph0 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ho-Tschi-Minh-Pfad bei Siegburg???

Da haben die sich aber damals ordentlich verlaufen 

Btw, schöne Bilder


----------



## HorstSt (27. Oktober 2013)

Der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad ist der Spitzname eines der bekanntesten Trails hier in der Gegend. http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar/ho_chi_minh___pfad/index_ger.html. (Ich kenne nur die Website, nicht die Macher.)
An dem Trail arbeite ich aber noch: Die Fahrspur, die der Kollege auf dem Video hat, habe ich noch nie komplett gefunden.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (27. Oktober 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> OK, da waren jetzt ein paar Räder aus Zippos "Produktion" bei, die nicht in den Thread passen. Aber ehrlich: Mich stört die Provoziererei mehr als das Bild eines Dreigang-Damenrades. Erst provozieren, und sich dann wundern, dass sich der Provozierte provozieren lässt. Das ist doch Kindergarten.
> 
> Also mal wieder Bilder. Und die laden durchaus auch zum Meckern ein:
> 1. Ich fahre wieder das gleiche Bike. Warum? Es ist schon dreckig. Und wenn ich meine Youngtimer fahre, dann sind die Bilder in einem anderen Thread.
> ...



Recht hast du! 

Oder um beim Tenor der obigen Quengler zu bleiben: 
Da ist ja so ein Klingeldings dran...
Und die Socken passen nicht zum Namen, da steht "Withe Sox"! 

ansonsten schöne Tour. Sieht nach jede Menge Spaß aus.


----------



## xxZippoxx (27. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt ja alle so Recht und ich schäme mich ja so vor solchen Fachleuten wie Ihr mich so in die Brenneseln gesetzt hab. Solche Fotos beleidigen echt das Auge. 

Hoffentlich mach ich es mit diesem wieder gut:


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2013)

Nun war die Zankerei zum WE endlich verstummt und jetzt geht´s in die neue Runde.
Da überdenke ich das Abo zu diesem Thread nochmal - schade wär´s aber.





Ein milder Abend Anfang Oktober...


----------



## Kittie (27. Oktober 2013)

Schickes Bild Flo ... war die letzten Abende auch immer unterwegs - leider ohne Rad aber mit Kamera. Diese herrliche Lichtstimmung und ein laues Lüftchen zwischen den Beinen


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir! 
Ich hoffe ja darauf, dass wir im November nochmal mit einem ungewöhnlich lauen Lüftchen umschmeichelt werden.
War ja die letzten 2, 3 Jahre so...


----------



## hdamok (27. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja alle so Recht und ich schäme mich ja so vor solchen Fachleuten wie Ihr mich so in die Brenneseln gesetzt hab. Solche Fotos beleidigen echt das Auge.
> 
> Hoffentlich mach ich es mit diesem wieder gut:



ich musste spontan an Malcom mittendrin denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IngoButtermilch (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn xxZippoxx  immer weiter Rollerbilder zeigt und das Rollerthema aufwärmt, soll ihn der Blitz beim Kacken treffen. Irgendwann ist auch mal gut, das ist ein Bikeforum, hoffentlich kapiert er das irgendwann einmal.


----------



## xxZippoxx (27. Oktober 2013)

Hier meine heutige Tour, evtl. kann Ingo Buttermilch ja auch mal ein paar Tourenfotos von sich zeigen, falls er überhaupt ein Rad hat. 

























Und Ingo Buttermilch, mein kleiner Stalker, ich wette, du bringst es nicht fertig innerhalb der nächsten Stunde auch nur ein Foto zu posten wo man vermuten könnte, das du auch nur einen Hauch von einer Tour gefahren bist. Und, ich fühle mich wirklich geehrt das Du jeden meiner Beiträge kommentieren musst, bin ja auch wirklich sehr interessant.


----------



## IngoButtermilch (27. Oktober 2013)

Dass Erziehung doch etwas fruchtet, zeigt der letzte Beitrag des Foren-Rambos, es sind echte Tourenbilder. 

Womit du recht hast, dass ich keine adäquaten Fotos zeigen kann, ich besitze derzeit nur zwei Schalträder, eins für Onroad, eins für Offroad. Aber ich denke, wer in der Galerie ausstellt, will auch seinen Applaus haben, deshalb erlaube ich mir immer, Stellung zu beziehen. Sobald ich meinen Singlespeeder aufgebaut habe, werde ich damit auch unterwegs sein und dies dokumentieren. Mit meiner Samsung ST65, die ich auch jetzt schon meistens dabei habe werde ich schöne Fotos machen, darauf freue ich mich schon.


----------



## xxZippoxx (27. Oktober 2013)

Und schon wi(e)der bist Du da, leider immer noch ohne Fotos und kannst auch gar nichts hier zum Thema beitragen ausser bla bla und Beleidigungen. Ich hatte eins meinen eigenen Tourenthread um Typen wie Dir aus den Weg zu gehen, damals hab ich gesagt bei 5000 Hits mache ich ihn zu, es waren weitaus mehr mehr und ich hatte viele PN`s mit der Bitte weiterzumachen.

Aber für eins bin ich Dir sehr, sehr dankbar, du hast mir gezeigt, auf wen man hier bauen kann und wenn nicht, wenigstens dafür wars Du gut.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Oktober 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> _ Sobald ich meinen Singlespeeder aufgebaut habe, werde ich damit auch unterwegs sein und dies dokumentieren. Mit meiner Samsung ST65, die ich auch jetzt schon meistens dabei habe werde ich schöne Fotos machen, darauf freue ich mich schon._
> 
> nicht davon reden(schreiben) sondern machen!, und melde dich erst zurück wenns soweit ist.
> Und ein wenig respekt könnte hier auch gut tun.
> Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> Dass Erziehung doch etwas fruchtet, zeigt der letzte Beitrag des Foren-Rambos, es sind echte Tourenbilder.
> 
> Womit du recht hast, dass ich keine adäquaten Fotos zeigen kann, ich besitze derzeit nur zwei Schalträder, eins für Onroad, eins für Offroad. Aber ich denke, wer in der Galerie ausstellt, will auch seinen Applaus haben, deshalb erlaube ich mir immer, Stellung zu beziehen. Sobald ich meinen Singlespeeder aufgebaut habe, werde ich damit auch unterwegs sein und dies dokumentieren. Mit meiner Samsung ST65, die ich auch jetzt schon meistens dabei habe werde ich schöne Fotos machen, darauf freue ich mich schon.


 

Nunja... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10838331#post10838331  bis jetzt war Deine Samsung ST65, die Du ja immer dabei hast ziemlich arbeitslos... in keinem Thread auch nur ein Hauch von Foto, oder postet Du obwohl Du ja ein Mtb, ein Rennrad und sogar einen Sportroller hast nur SSP?.. dafür interessierst Du dich mehr für Protein-Riegel, ess ne Banane die bringt mehr, nur ein Tipp. Ich hab mal Deine ganzen Posting gelesen, einen Monat hier, 50% mich beleidigt und die restlichen 50% nur Quatsch geschrieben.


----------



## Radsatz (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich will mehr von xxZippoxx Tollhaus


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Oktober 2013)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Ich will mehr von xxZippoxx Tollhaus



Laut NSA Recherchen soll es sich ja bei ihm um den früheren Bundespräsidenten Christian Wulff handeln. Bei *der* Fachkompetenz hätten wir aber auch von selbst drauf kommen können



			
				Christian Wulff schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich danke mir für meine Aufmerksamkeit."


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

Jepp, müllt die Galerie voll. Wozu Bilder, wenn man ja so witzig sein kann oder einfach keine posten kann, weil man kaum Fahrrad fährt aber kritisch dabei sein will. Wieviele schreiben hier in der Galerie und haben nie ein Foto reingesetzt nur dünne Sprüche und Ausreden, und wie Horst schon geschrieben hat, provozieren und sich provoziert fühlen wenn der Provozierte sich provoziert fühlt. Und nun möchte ich mal Bilder von Euch sehen und nicht nur Texte. Teilzeitfussel, fang mal an, poste mal ein schönes Tourenbild.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (28. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> ... Teilzeitfussel, fang mal an, poste mal ein schönes Tourenbild.



Isch abe gar keine Fahrrad! 
Tourenbilder muss ich echt suchen. Ich nehm nie ne Kamera mit und ärgere mich dann immer. 
Vor der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

bei der Tour


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

bei der selben Tour


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

immer noch die gleiche Tour






Ich speicher die Bilder, geht ganz schnell, könnte bestimmt hundert hier jetzt hochladen.


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Isch abe gar keine Fahrrad!
> Tourenbilder muss ich echt suchen. Ich nehm nie ne Kamera mit und ärgere mich dann immer.
> Vor der Tour


 
Uff, was sehen meine Augen da, sofort löschen!!!!... da ist eine Gangschaltung dran. Schade, ich werde sofort den Admin informieren oder Razor macht das, mal gucken wer schneller ist


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist da eine Gangschaltung? Du siehst wohl wieder doppelt... 

edit: ahhhaaa, da geht ja noch ein heimlicher Bowdenzug am Oberrohr lang.  Soso, das wird Konsequenzen haben!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (28. Oktober 2013)

Jepp! Gefixte 3Gangnabe...


----------



## Alwood (28. Oktober 2013)

Irgenwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß dieses Forum mich noch mal schafft, bleibe aber dennoch ...


----------



## xxZippoxx (28. Oktober 2013)

wie nett das du bleibst, ohne Dich wärs ja langweilig, Deine Fotos würden mir fehlen in der Galerie. Danke für Dein verbleiben und Toleranz.


----------



## ph0 (28. Oktober 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> Irgenwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß dieses Forum mich noch mal schafft, bleibe aber dennoch ...



Du sprichst mir ja so was von aus der Seele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IngoButtermilch (28. Oktober 2013)

So, schwarzer Einzigrahmen bestellt, etwas Druck von ganz, ganz unten (xxZippoxx) hat gewirkt, wer weiß wie lange ich sonst noch gezögert hätte. Bald geht es also los mit ohne Schalt.


----------



## Alwood (28. Oktober 2013)

Glückwunsch, der Rahmen wird Dir taugen
und wenn es Probleme...nein...sagen wir 
kleinere zu bewältigende Hindernisse beim Aufbau gibt,
besteht auf dieser unserer Plattform ja genug Support.


----------



## HorstSt (29. Oktober 2013)

Teilzeitfussel @ Kamera nehme ich inzwischen auch so gut wie nie mit. Ich trage mit dem Handy zur digitalen Bilderflut bei.





Mit so 'ner Handykamera, das ist sicher nicht optimal, aber müsste ich meine Kamera mitnehmen, wären 90 Prozent aller Tourenfotos der letzten Monate nicht entstanden. Dabei ist das wirklich kein dolles Handy, aber dafür finde ich die Bildqualität immer wieder erstaunlich. Naja, keine echtes Zoom und keine Vorwahlmöglichkeit bei der Belichtung - aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Horst


----------



## xxZippoxx (29. Oktober 2013)

dafür gibt es eine eigenen Thread "Einzig-Selbsthilfegruppe", hier ist doch Galerie und kein Diskusionsstammtisch. Und IngoButtermilch, ich merke du schreibst gerne meinen Nick, nur ergibt das immer keinen Sinn und wenn du dann Dein Einzig hast, das sicherlich sehr gut zu Dir passt, weil billig, poste doch lieber dann Fotos hier von Touren und lass das provozieren mal.


----------



## xxZippoxx (29. Oktober 2013)

IngoButtermilch schrieb:


> So, schwarzer Einzigrahmen bestellt, etwas Druck von ganz, ganz unten (xxZippoxx) hat gewirkt, wer weiß wie lange ich sonst noch gezögert hätte. Bald geht es also los mit ohne Schalt.


 

Nach nochmaligen lesen????.... du hattest noch gar keins bestellt, was machst du denn hier, siehst du dich als Kritiker für Bilder???.. und durch meinen Druck hast Du Dir jetzt eins bestellt??... mmh, irgendwie klingt das alles sehr undurchsichtig. Gestern hab ich erst gelesen, das man Einzig nicht erreichen kann und derjenige hat berichtet, dass er noch nie so schwer sein Geld losgeworden ist? Geh mal in den Einzig-Thread und geb ihn Hilfestellung, du hast es ja scheinbar drauf.


----------



## kamy (29. Oktober 2013)

Was für'n Kindergarten hier!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (29. Oktober 2013)

Über Stock, Stein & Bagger


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

... und, gestanden?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

SA, nur 3std zeit, also nur die kleine hausrunde.





eine schalterin mit dabei, dafür ist der rahmen pink.





teile mit dem kollegen zusammengeworfen und jetzt fährt er auch ssp. 
rahmen, gabel, lenker/vorbau und ssp spanner sind von mir...





hier verweigere ich jedes mal. ärgerlich.





es gibt aber genug andere spielplätze


----------



## xxZippoxx (29. Oktober 2013)

Du brauchst einen persönlichen Fotografen bei Deinen Aktionen, würd mich ja anbieten, aber Du wohnst zuweit weg.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

danke. habe ja ein gorilla pod, aber das liegt irgendwo...


----------



## ph0 (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Ruhe nach dem Sturm.

hoch






höher






_sers,
ph0_


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

das rad ist top.


----------



## Kittie (29. Oktober 2013)

stimmt auffallend....


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2013)

:shakehands: in den momenten trauere ich massiv meinem rocky mountain fusion hinterher


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (29. Oktober 2013)

Könntet ihr es wirklich mal lassen eure privaten Probleme untereinander hier in der Galerie auszutragen. Nicht nur das mich persönlich das so interessiert wie Dachpfannen nachts von unten, es ist auch einfach komplett respektlos denjenigen gegenüber die hier einfach nur ihre Fotos einstellen, respektive die anderer Fahrer ansehen wollen! Für so etwas hat dieses Forum sich wohl mal gedacht, hey geben wir den Usern doch die Möglichkeit sich private Nachrichten zu schicken!!!


----------



## hdamok (29. Oktober 2013)

Perpetuum mobile

die Trolle füttern sich gegenseitig


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. Oktober 2013)

Nee, sorry nur vergessen... 

Kurztour am Rhein


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich war vorhin auch nochmal auf eine kleine Runde.
Leider wurde es schnell recht frisch und ich war zu dünn angezogen bzw. zu langsam unterwegs. 

Zunächst quer über den Schottplatz...







Über schmale Pfade...






Auf knisterndem Laub durchs Unterholz...






Die Abendsonne als Begleiter...






Pause am Teich...






Vorbei am alten Truppenübungsplatz...






Und nun auf den Rückweg - brrr.....


----------



## Burba (29. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin auch nochmal auf eine kleine Runde.
> Leider wurde es schnell recht frisch und ich war zu dünn angezogen bzw. zu langsam unterwegs.



schöne Herbstbilder
und (immer wieder) schönes Radl


----------



## thxelf38 (29. Oktober 2013)

Was hast da für einen Lenker verbaut?

Sieht bequem aus!


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

FSA Metropolis heißt der und er ist wirklich saubequem!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> FSA Metropolis heißt der und er ist wirklich saubequem!



Lass demnächst mal zusammen fahren, die Ecke kenn ich noch garnicht. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## svenso (29. Oktober 2013)

Welche 2Gang Nabe ist denn an dem schönem Pompino (sollte doch der sein oder?) verbaut? Wie breit sind die 29er?

Grüßchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## He-Man (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Mensch. Das sind doch 26-Zöller, oder? Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die durch die recht engen Kettenstreben passen. Wie breit sind denn die Reifen und hättest du mal ein Foto im Bereich der Kettenstreben?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Welche 2Gang Nabe ist denn an dem schönem Pompino (sollte doch der sein oder?) verbaut? Wie breit sind die 29er?
> 
> Grüßchen!



Servus,
das ist die Sturmey Archer S2C mit Rücktritt im - sehr richtig - gecleanten Pompino.
Wie He-Man sagt, sind´s 26er Pellen.
Larsen TT 2.0 vorn, Crossmark 2.1 hinten.



He-Man schrieb:


> Ja, Mensch. Das sind doch 26-Zöller, oder? Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die durch die recht engen Kettenstreben passen. Wie breit sind denn die Reifen und hättest du mal ein Foto im Bereich der Kettenstreben?



Ich habe heute endlich mal dran gedacht, dieses Detail abzulichten. 



Hinten ist´s mit 1mm wirklich eng:







Vorn (leider verwackelt) passt das schon etwas besser:


----------



## He-Man (29. Oktober 2013)

Entschuldige meinen Ausdruck, aber: was für ne geile Kiste  Für mich noch mit Rennlenker, sonst perfekt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Es sei dir gestattet.  Vielen Dank! 
RR-Lenker würde natürlich auch gehen, aber fürs Gelände wäre es mir dann zu tief und meinem Rücken sowieso.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rennlenker bedeutet aber wieder goodbye Hydraulik. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## He-Man (29. Oktober 2013)

Aber egtl. ist es ja ein Rahmen für Rennlenker. Ich fahre den Geo-identischen Kaffenback. Als Rennlenker habe ich den Salsa Cowbell mit wenig reach und drop sowie Tektro Hy/Rd für ordentliche Bremskraft - am Wochenende ging damit alles, was die anderen mit den 29ern auch konnten. Aber entspannter ist ein "normaler" Lenker schon, da haste recht. 

So genug gelabert. Ist ja ein Bilderthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (29. Oktober 2013)

Am Wochenende eine recht windige und leider nicht pannenfreie Tour im Hamburger Gebiet gemacht (Horneburg - Buxtehude - Rosengarten - Finkenwerda - Jork - Horneburg). Leider gab genau bei der Hälfte, nach 35 km, der pannenfreie Michelin Schlauch auf, das funktioniert also nicht so richtig. Glücklicherweise hatte ein freundlicher Mountainbiker einen Ersatzschlauch übrig und ich konnte die Tour problemlos zu Ende fahren.


----------



## Burba (29. Oktober 2013)

@FlowinFlo 
Lass dir bloß keinen Rennlenker einreden, grad der Lenker macht dein Bike so stimmig. (ja, ich fahr ihn auch )
Hing heut dran wie ein Schluck Wasser, der Wind war heftig und kam natürlich immer von vorn .


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Oktober 2013)

Schön das auf Biker Verlass ist! Ich fahr auch nicht mehr ohne Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe. 
Schieben nervt.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (30. Oktober 2013)

minitool, schlauch, pumpe...

vorhin habe ich einem rentner auf seinem e-bike geholfen, den sattel wieder festzuziehen, hätte sonst im stehen fahren müßen... werde ich jetzt doch noch pfadfinder?


----------



## a.nienie (30. Oktober 2013)




----------



## dukestah (30. Oktober 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Schön das auf Biker Verlass ist! Ich fahr auch nicht mehr ohne Ersatzschlauch und Luftpumpe.
> Schieben nervt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



ich eigentlich auch nicht, naja, eigentlich halt, ich dachte das pannenfreie zeuchs funktioniert, keine ahnung warum der schlauch aufgegeben hat, aber das experiment ist nun vorbei, beim enduro hab ich immer schlauch mit und noch nie gebraucht, wird beim single speed nun auch pflicht


----------



## ph0 (30. Oktober 2013)

Endlich wieder Windverhältnisse die annehmbar sind und einem nicht die Gesichtszüge nach hinten krempeln.

Der RuhrTopf, ein Hort der Natur und ja - ok -, es hat dort auch "ein wenig" Industrie 





Wie gut das man im Wald nicht allzu viel davon mitbekommt ...





und auch am hiesigen See ist davon nichts zu spüren.











_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2013)

Haard oder ??
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Oktober 2013)

Das sind mal echt krasse Gegensätze...
Ein wirklich idyllischer See als Entschädigung!


----------



## ph0 (30. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Haard oder ??
> Groetjes D-Lander



Nicht ganz, ein kleines Stück davor.
Leider hat die Zeit heute nicht für eine Tour durch die Haard gereicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. Oktober 2013)

Erledigt


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2013)

und wir sind noch nicht mal an der küste...


----------



## ph0 (31. Oktober 2013)

Der ph0 und die Burgen - In diesem Falle Burg Vischering













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Oktober 2013)

ein schatten meinerselbst


----------



## Erbse73 (1. November 2013)

der ph0 war in lüdinghausen....da gibts noch mehr Burgen...
Können ja mal ne SSP-Tour nach Nordkirchen zum Wasserschloss fahren....Versailles des Nordens.


----------



## ph0 (1. November 2013)

@ Erbse73: Sehr gern, dann muss ich meine Schösser-Routen nicht mehr allein unter die Pneus nehmen 

Btw, NoKi gehört natürlich auch zu meinen bevorzugten Schlössern, aber dann eher mit meinem Rickert 







_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2013)

bis auf den dicken syncros sehr schön.
welche tasche ist das?


----------



## ph0 (1. November 2013)

Jaja, der Syncros ist immer wieder Gegenstand vieler Diskussionen, ebenso wie die alten LX-Klickies. 
Da das Rickert aber nunmal mein Marathon-Rad ist und ich mit ebendieser Kombi mit Abstand am besten klarkomme, wird es halt so bleiben.

Die Tasche ist eine Caradice Zip-Roll


----------



## HorstBond (1. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Syncros ist immer wieder Gegenstand vieler Diskussionen, ebenso wie die alten LX-Klickies.


....
und sicher auch die (nur) hinten vorhandene Bremse 

Aber schönes Rad und schönes Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (1. November 2013)

Yo, 
die aber immer nur von den Mitfahrern in der Altersgruppe 60+, aber die haben sowieso immer was zu meckern. 

Frei nach dem Motto: "Früher war eh Alles besser, sogar die Zukunft!"


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. November 2013)

Tolles Rickert! Sehr schön anzusehen!


----------



## Radsatz (1. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Jaja, der Syncros ist immer wieder Gegenstand vieler Diskussionen, ebenso wie die alten LX-Klickies.
> Da das Rickert aber nunmal mein Marathon-Rad ist und ich mit ebendieser Kombi mit Abstand am besten klarkomme, wird es halt so bleiben.
> 
> Die Tasche ist eine Caradice Zip-Roll




Das ist auch gut so


----------



## Radsatz (1. November 2013)

HorstBond schrieb:


> ....
> und sicher auch die (nur) hinten vorhandene Bremse
> 
> Aber schönes Rad und schönes Foto.



wo nix ist kann auch nix kaputt gehen


----------



## ph0 (1. November 2013)




----------



## svenso (1. November 2013)

Kleine hügelige Tour bei mir in der Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (1. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> @ Erbse73: Sehr gern, dann muss ich meine Schösser-Routen nicht mehr allein unter die Pneus nehmen
> 
> Btw, NoKi gehört natürlich auch zu meinen bevorzugten Schlössern, aber dann eher mit meinem Rickert
> 
> ...



Irgendwie bleib ich immer bei dem Rickert hängen
Rickert u Ruhrpott gehört einfach zusammen
Da haben die Jungs früher schlange gestanden beim Hugo
Für nen Rickert Tourer würde ich den kleinen Finger opfern
Hugo war ganz nah dran an Rene Herse aus Frankrech mit seinen Kunstwerken


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. November 2013)

Eine Bremse nu vorn, geschenkt, aber nur hinten... fast unverzeihlich.
Ansonsten ein wunderschönes Rad!


----------



## RazorRamon (1. November 2013)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. November 2013)

Zwei Stunden Tour, knapp 30km, Kälte und Wind. Jenzig hochgekämpft im Wiegetritt und Schlängellinie, enorm anstrengend. 






Später schöne Herbsttrails gefahren, tolles griffiges Laub und peitschende Carbongabel bei den holprigen Abfahrten. 






Zum Schluss noch Sonnenblumen gefunden. 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KONI-DU (1. November 2013)

.....echt ein klasse Bike 

Rahmengröße ?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. November 2013)

Sechzehn Zoll. Perfekt für meine 1.71m. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. November 2013)

Sollte heute eigentlich regnen, aber kein Grund keine große Runde zu radeln. 40km in zweieinhalb Stunden. Dabei wieder zwei fette Anstiege mit Schlängellinie fast komplett gemeistert... es wird! Und die Ausdauer im Gelände wird auch besser.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (2. November 2013)

@_rad fan :_

tolle Tour & Rad

Gruß,

Stinker


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. November 2013)

Thx. Nächste Woche gibts endlich die goldene hope sattelklemme. Lenker soll auch etwas gekürzt werden.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (2. November 2013)

Warum kürzen, nach innen umgreifen, beim uphill geht doch immer?
Wie breit ist den der Lenker-schaut stimmig aus so..

Gruß,

Stinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. November 2013)

Der hat noch die Standardlänge von etwa 720mm. Hier sind die Waldtrails sehr eng, hab immer Angst hängen zu bleiben.  Sollen etwa 20-30mm pro Seite weg.


----------



## Stinkstiefel (2. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> etwa 20-30mm pro Seite weg.



 so viel.

Du wirst schon wissen was Du machst junger Jedi...

Wie Sledge Hammer schon sagte: "Vertrauen Sie mir, ich weiß was ich tue"

Gruß,

Stinker


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. November 2013)

Uphill auf den Jenzig. Knapp 300hm binnen 3km, gefühlte 70% Steigung. Erstmals mit dem Ssp durchgezogen, geniales Gefühl. 

Eine Frage hätt ich aber: ab und zu knackts bei mir lautstark aus dem Freilaufbereich, so als würde ein Gang nicht richtig reinschnippen. Hab aber nur einen. Kettenspannung ist okay, 1cm nachgeben etwa. Laufrad ist auch mittig im Rahmen. Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Burba (3. November 2013)

Da wird die Mutti aber wieder böse sein, weil ich im Schlamm gespielt habe


----------



## HorstSt (3. November 2013)

Heute mal das Benotto-Fixie an Agger und Sülz entlang getrieben.




Es hat viel geregnet. Deshalb ist die Agger gut gefüllt, denn das E-Werk Vilkerath lässt an den Wochenenden wenn möglich extra Wasser ab für die Kajakfahrer.




Aber auch am Ufer ist genug Wasser und Matsch. Ein Genuss mit der Kombi Muddy Mary und Black Jack - geht wie auf  Schienen.




Und noch mehr Wasser.




Und schon wieder in Siegburg.




Dreck - da weiß man doch wenigstens, was man getan hat.

Horst


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. November 2013)

Endlich wieder Fotos und keine Diskussionen mehr.


----------



## shibby68 (4. November 2013)

Das "Gang-Geräusch" hatte ich auch mal. Lag bei mir daran dass die Kette das Ritzel nicht weit genug umschlungen hat.


----------



## killercouch (4. November 2013)

Wettersprünge

Gestern noch so (mit "Trainingsgewicht"):







Heute früh dann Regen und zur Mittagstour so:






Gut, dass ich die Gartenpumpe noch nicht winterfest gemacht hab:






Die hier waren dann ein wenig überfordert:


----------



## Dutshlander (4. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Gestern noch so (mit "Trainingsgewicht"):


 hatte gedacht das man einen roadtrain nur in downunder begenet 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (4. November 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hatte gedacht das man einen roadtrain nur in downunder begenet
> Groetjes D-Lander



 Roadtrain... das gefällt mir...

Nun, den Kindern gefällts und Papa kriegt von nem halben Zentner Trainingsgewicht dicke Beene.

Hier nochmal von vorne, das Gespann:


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2013)




----------



## killercouch (7. November 2013)

Ein Bilderrätsel?


----------



## HorstSt (7. November 2013)

Von den drei Bildern verstehe ich nur das mit dem Fahrrad drauf. Was ist mir entgangen??
Horst


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2013)

das erste ist eine anspielung auf twin peaks, außerdem fand ich das mit dem zugerusten windlicht witzig...

das letzte bild sind meine pausenbrote stilecht in edelstahl mit altem pedalriemen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. November 2013)

Twinpeaks? Klärt mich Unwissenden mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (8. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Twinpeaks? Klärt mich Unwissenden mal auf.



Serie im Weitglotzen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2013)

Ich hab nur DvbT, bekomme kein Privatweitglotzen.


----------



## xxZippoxx (8. November 2013)

Rampensau


----------



## xxZippoxx (8. November 2013)




----------



## xxZippoxx (8. November 2013)




----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

guter hund, gutes rad.


----------



## ph0 (8. November 2013)

Mein "Brot & Butter Franzose"

komplett aus den Restekisten zusammengefrickelt






very oldschoolish






Soll nicht schön sein, sondern einfach nur seinen Dienst verrichten 


_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## svenso (8. November 2013)

War heute auch unterwegs mit dem neuen Einzig. Soll der Fixed Crosser werden. Im Moment noch mit 28mm 4 Season und 48/21, wird aber nach heutiger Erfahrung gegen CX Pro und 46/21 gewechselt, denke das ist für den Matsch und später den Schnee ausreichend. Trotzdem erstaunlich wie gut der 4 Season greift, selbst auf nassem Laub. In den Kurven muss man allerdings behutsam rangehen  Insgesamt: Erste mal fixed Crossen gewesen und muss sagen: ja es macht Spaß 

Die Gabel wird auch gegen eine mit Cantisockel getauscht (Ritchey Carbon)


















Mein Fanclub:


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

3:1 halte ich für zu dick im gelände

für billigen wasserrohrstahl sieht das einzig nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## svenso (8. November 2013)

Naja ist ja kein 3:1, auch jetzt nicht  im Moment so 2,3 und mit dem 46 Blatt vorne dann  2,2. Damit sollte das eigentlich ganz gut gehen. FÃ¼hle mich bei 120 U/min noch wohl und dann liegt die Geschwindigkeit ein wenig Ã¼ber 30 und das ist fÃ¼r die Abfahrten aufm Asphalt noch ertragbar. 

Bin auch positiv Ã¼berrascht vom Einzig, fÃ¤hrt sich recht angenehm! FÃ¼r 60â¬ kann ich persÃ¶nlich nicht mehr meckern. Wenn der Winter vorbei ist und ich Lust verspÃ¼re schaue ich mich vielleicht nach einer Alternative um. Allerdings finde ich recht wenig Rahmen mit Bahnausfallenden und Reifenfreiheit fÃ¼r so ca. 35mm bzw. sind diese am Ende wirklich teuer. On One Pompino steht noch zur Auswahl, leider nicht mehr in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

heute ist rechnungsmäßig nicht mein tag


----------



## HorstSt (9. November 2013)

ph0 @ 





> Soll nicht schön sein,


 Das hat aber nicht so richtig geklappt. Ja, es ist nicht spektakulär, aber doch voll OK. Mir ist ein Bike, das man sich auch zu fahren traut, lieber als die Wallhanger.
Die sehe ich natürlich auch gerne und bewundere sie manchmal auch. Aber am Ende zählt der Gebrauchswert. Form Follows Function.

Horst


----------



## HorstSt (9. November 2013)

Hallo nochmal,
gestern eine kurze Runde mit dem Benotto Gelände-SSP durch den Lohmarer Wald.




Das Denkmal wurde dem preußischen Förster Kleinschmidt errichtet, der die ganzen Teiche in dem Gebiet trockenlegte. Wer's genauer wissen will: http://www.stadtarchiv-siegburg.de/web/stadtarchiv/15392/




Und noch eins . . .

Horst


----------



## Plattenwegcross (9. November 2013)

@svenso: Ne Ritchey-Gabel am Einzig-Rahmen ist schön bescheuert. Bin gespannt aufs Endergebnis. Der Riser will mir nicht gefallen und ich würd die hinteren Cantisockel in Betrieb nehmen - zumindest wenn die neue Gabel drin ist.


----------



## svenso (9. November 2013)

@Plattenwegcross

Danke fÃ¼r die EinschÃ¤tzung das meine Entscheidung schÃ¶n bescheuert ist! Der Riser ist noch von nem altem Rad kommt nen neuer dran, aber auch wieder Riser - ist halt so schÃ¶n bescheuert!

Die Gabel hab ich fÃ¼r 50â¬ jemandem abkaufen kÃ¶nnen der sie einfach nicht mehr brauchte. Jede andere Gabel war im Netz teurer gelistet (zumindest die die in Frage kamen). Ist halt so schÃ¶n bescheuert!

Im Ã¼brigen halte ich die Hinterradbremse im Fixed Betrieb auch sehr bescheuert und kann mir nicht erklÃ¤ren wieso eine andere Gabel die Notwendigkeit einer HR Bremse mit sich bringt.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. November 2013)

alles kranke jungs


ich beobachte auch gerade so einen einzig rahmen 
da werd ich evt sogar was mit 26zoll einbauen 
mir schwebt da was sehr bescheuertes vor
26 duomatic hinterad 28 vr 
oder 26 26  und nur hinten bremsen   klunkerstyle


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. November 2013)

Ein Sixtyniner, sehr cool! Das gibt ordentlich Vortrieb an der Hinterachse. Machen!

Fahrradfahren hat auch etwas mit Kultur und Individualismus zutun. Alles ist erlaubt.


----------



## xxZippoxx (9. November 2013)

Nur die Waschweiber ein bissel aus dem Takt bringen, ist ja schliesslich eine Gallerie, sorry für`s Bildchen.


----------



## IngoButtermilch (9. November 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Nur die Waschweiber ein bissel aus dem Takt bringen, ist ja schliesslich eine Gallerie, sorry für`s Bildchen.


Zu einer "Gallerie" hast hauptsächlich du es gemacht, keiner sonst verspritzt so viel Galle!

Da dies aber, wie schon in der Überschrift steht, eine Galerie sein soll, kann ich für spätestens morgen meine ersten Tourenfotos versprechen. Der Einzig Rahmen ist mit fahrbarem Zubehör ergänzt und startklar.

Fotos von bei mir drinnen kann ich keine machen, meine Wohnung ist nicht aufgeräumt und meine Freundin nicht angezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (9. November 2013)

Mein Stalker IngoButtermilch: Momentan befinden wir uns in dem Thread Touren!!! Gallerie, weder Du, Deine nackte Freundin,  Dein Chinesenrad  oder dumme Kommentare interessieren hier, es sei den Du warst mit letzteren auf Tour und machst davon ein Foto.


----------



## Radsatz (9. November 2013)

Du bist schmerzfrei


----------



## Radsatz (9. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> @ Erbse73: Sehr gern, dann muss ich meine Schösser-Routen nicht mehr allein unter die Pneus nehmen
> 
> Btw, NoKi gehört natürlich auch zu meinen bevorzugten Schlössern, aber dann eher mit meinem Rickert
> 
> ...



schon wieder hängen geblieben,erfrischend im gegensatz zu den Sperrgutmöhren aus Niedersachsens wilder Osten


----------



## xxZippoxx (9. November 2013)

Jedes Posting mit Spitzen kommentieren zeugt von Karaktere, besser Sperrmüll als jeden Thread vollmüllen, schmerzfrei muss man hier sein, seit Du und Deines Gleichen hier das Kommando übernommen haben, mangels eigener Bilder alles tausendmal wieder hochholen müssen und bla bla...., schade das der Rest darauf anspringt, ein Tipp falls Du noch nicht bei den kranken Jungen bist, trett ein und mach hier ein wenig Platz für Bilder und das was den jeweiligen Thread betrifft.

Und zum Thema: Zwar kein Einzig, aber was schönes vom niedersächsischen Sperrmüll. Ohne Stress beim Reklamieren und Preisdrücken weil selbst aufgebaut:


----------



## ph0 (9. November 2013)

Wie Balsam auf der Seele!
Nach gut einer Woche nur schnödem mal durch den Regen ins Büro fahren, heute dann endlich mal wieder eine ausgedehnte 92er Tour absolviert.







_sers,
ph0_


----------



## HorstSt (10. November 2013)

Oft gefahren, nie gezeigt: eine meiner liebsten Hunderunden . . .




. . . zwischen Siegburg . . .




. . . und Sieg.




Das motiviert zum Durchfahren, denn beim Schieben gäb's garantiert nasse Socken.




Typisch Siegauen.




Oben rechts denkt einer: "Kommst Du jetzt endlich?"




Ohne Börsengang der DB hätte ich das Bild "Beamtenmikado" genannt.

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (10. November 2013)

Heute beim Top-Wetter mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen.
Spaßgeräte: 92er MARIN eldridge grade und GT outpost. Schön schlammig aber geil!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. November 2013)

Gestern gabs 25km/2h/800hm nach der Arbeit bei bestem Wetter. Allerdings viel bergauf, mein Knie hat nach 20km mal kurz gekribbelt - beobachten!

Heute zur Entspannung etwas Technik auf einem Parkdeck geübt: Wheelie, Stoppie, Balanceübungen, Bunnyhop... langsam wirds besser.






Ich hab jetzt eine neue Hope Sattelklemme.


----------



## Burba (10. November 2013)

> Heute beim Top-Wetter mit nem Kumpel unterwegs gewesen.
> Spaßgeräte: 92er MARIN eldridge grade und GT outpost. Schön schlammig aber geil!



Schöne Räder


----------



## Plattenwegcross (10. November 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Im übrigen halte ich die Hinterradbremse im Fixed Betrieb auch sehr bescheuert und kann mir nicht erklären wieso eine andere Gabel die Notwendigkeit einer HR Bremse mit sich bringt.


Bin noch nicht fixed gefahren - würde zumindest ob der klassischen Cyclocrossoptik alle Sockel mit Bremsen bestücken


----------



## ph0 (10. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


>





Auch alle anderen Fotos wissen zu gefallen


----------



## IngoButtermilch (10. November 2013)

Unfassbar wieviel Spaß so ein simples Fahrrad machen kann, ich wollte trotz Regen fast nicht mehr absteigen!


----------



## RazorRamon (10. November 2013)

Ich seh nix vom lange ersehnten Buttermilchrad!

Versuchs mal damit: http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/


----------



## IngoButtermilch (10. November 2013)

Tatsache, das ist besser! Danke!


----------



## Erbse73 (10. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Der ph0 und die Burgen - In diesem Falle Burg Vischering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schlösser-Tour werde ich mir bald auch mal vornehmen..
Landstrassen-Runde mit dem Salsa SSP....Selm-Nordkirchen-Lüdinghausen-Selm....HEIMAT


----------



## RazorRamon (10. November 2013)

Schön, halt ein EINZIG! 
Ich meine natürlich das vom Buttermilch Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (10. November 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> Die Schlösser-Tour werde ich mir bald auch mal vornehmen..
> Landstrassen-Runde mit dem Salsa SSP....Selm-Nordkirchen-Lüdinghausen-Selm....HEIMAT




Ich fahre immer:
Dortmund - Schloss Cappenberg - Schloss NoKi - Schloss Westerwinkel,
oder die andere Route:
Haus Sandfort bei Vinnum und dann via Hullern nach Schloss Sythe bei Haltern


----------



## ph0 (11. November 2013)

Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze der hiesigen Peripherie - Der Lippebogen bei Eversum.






Blick über die "Alte Fahrt" auf Olfen.





So wie heute kann es meinetwegen den ganzen Winter über bleiben!

Ab morgen ist das Gitane dann mit Schutzblechen von Gilles Berthoud unterwegs,
da ich nicht unbedingt darauf stehe den innerstädtischen Asphalt-Schmodder in den Mund gespült zu bekommen. 


_sers,
ph0_


----------



## xxZippoxx (12. November 2013)

..heute morgen um 7.30 Uhr, minus 1 Grad aber die Sonne scheint..


----------



## Erbse73 (12. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer:
> Dortmund - Schloss Cappenberg - Schloss NoKi - Schloss Westerwinkel,
> oder die andere Route:
> Haus Sandfort bei Vinnum und dann via Hullern nach Schloss Sythe bei Haltern


 

Wo ist dein Startpunkt in Dortmund?
Könnte ja mal mitfahren bis nach Herbern (S Westerwinkel) und zurück...ist schon ne ordentliche Runde.

Strassenrad besitze ich aber keins, könnte andere Reifen aufziehen auf dem 29er....
SSP mit Geländeübersetzung 34:21 könnte etwas langsam sein für eine gemeinsame Tour.


----------



## ph0 (12. November 2013)

Startpunkt ist immer Schacht V in Do-Kemminghausen, da ich direkt dort wohne.
Ist mir egal wie langsam wir fahren, da ich erstens nicht auf der Flucht und zweitens sowieso eher Genussbiker bin, ergo steht einer gemeinsamen Tour nichts im Wege


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> ..heute morgen um 7.30 Uhr, minus 1 Grad aber die Sonne scheint..



war bei uns leider nicht ganz so freundlich. 6 Uhr, 0 Grad, Luftfeuchtigkeit 105% d.h. die Brille war ständig undurchsichtig nass. Geblendet von der Lupine auf dem Helm. Fahrweg war bekannt, also noProb.
Sonst wars aber goil und vor allem dann wieder auf dem Nachhauseweg. Sonne war schon unter aber es war trocken und angenehm.


----------



## Drood (13. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Einer meiner Lieblingsplätze der hiesigen Peripherie - Der Lippebogen bei Eversum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, dieses Rad wird mit allem gut aussehen!! Und ich rüste gerade auch überall mit Schutzblechen auf, letzten Winter hab ich ohne durchgezogen und es reifte die Erkenntnis, dass das nicht sein muss 

Gruß Silke


----------



## ph0 (13. November 2013)

Yo Silke, das sehe ich genauso 

Heute also dann mit den montierten Berthouds



















_sers,
ph0_


----------



## HorstSt (13. November 2013)

Und hier noch die zweite Tour am Sonntag, sehr harmlos durchs Pleistal:




Gleich mündet hier der Pleisbach in die Sieg.




Damit Ihr mal wisst, wo die kleinen Weihnachtsbäume herkommen - große Pause in der Baumschule.




Da hätte es eigentlich ein Bier geben sollen: Wanderstübchen, leider geschlossen.




Dafür gab's Regenbogen satt . . .




. . . und Kraniche die sagen: Der Winter kommt.

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (13. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Yo Silke, das sehe ich genauso
> 
> Heute also dann mit den montierten Berthouds
> 
> ...



Schmuck sind die Dinger, stehen dem Rad sehr gut!! Frage zu diesem Bild - war der Dreck schon am Unterrohr, oder hat es den trotz der Berthouds so weit hochgeworfen?

Gruß Silke


----------



## ph0 (14. November 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Schmuck sind die Dinger, stehen dem Rad sehr gut!! Frage zu diesem Bild - war der Dreck schon am Unterrohr, oder hat es den trotz der Berthouds so weit hochgeworfen?
> 
> Gruß Silke



Josewohl der war natürlich schon vor der Montage dort 

Schöne Schutzbleche sind wirklich rar gesät. Neben den Berthouds gefallen mir persönlich nur noch die vom Daniel Salmon. Die haben allerdings den Nachteil das sie in der Tat nur für ganz schmale Pneus gedacht sind und dafür den Vorteil, das man sie in Rahmenfarbe ordern kann 













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Drood (14. November 2013)

Ui, sehr schön! Allerdings wirklich sehr schmal, selbst für einen RR-Reifen...da schmoddert wahrscheinlich doch links und rechts was dran vorbei.

Die Berthouds sind auf jeden Fall eine schöne Wahl! Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings schnödes Plastik bestellt, das Giant ist eh schon schwerer als erlaubt und Edelstahl würde nochmal auf die Waage hauen. SKS-Bluemels-Longboards, mal sehen, wie die sich machen.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Peter Lang (14. November 2013)

.


----------



## Peter Lang (14. November 2013)




----------



## HorstSt (14. November 2013)

Die SKS Bluemels habe ich auch an meinem Winter-, Einkaufs- und Anhängerzieh-Bike - das einzige mit Schutzblechen, weil sie dabei nun wirklich notwendig sind und es bei dem Kalkhoff wirklich nicht auf Schönheit ankommt.
Technisch sind die Bluemels alleine schon durch die Befestigung mit Doppelstreben amtlich, lässt sich vernünftig einstellen. Klappern tun sie trotzdem, jedenfalls hinten. Vielleicht hilft, bei der Montage die Lasche, welche das Schutzblech unterhalb des Sattels hält, mit Tesaband, beser Gummi oder Filz zu unterlegen. Ich hab's noch nicht versucht, weil ich sie dazu abbauen müsste - aber wenn sie noch gar nicht dran sind . . .
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (14. November 2013)

Mein Schutzblech-Fave:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28405_C-Lite-Schutzblech-Set-.html

Etwas moderner, aber schön leicht und recht elegant, zumal in schwarz...

Galerie:

wg. Format hier nur als Link:

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/b8/k8/b8k8g1j1yoof/original_Foto.JPG?0


----------



## xxZippoxx (14. November 2013)

Mein Vater hat Montag Geburtstag, der fährt ein E-Bike mit Schutzblechen.

Und heute hat Frau Vager, meine Nachbarin, die hat einen Hund die heisst Mila. Frau Vager ist schon 77 Jahre alt und sie nimmt immer den Hund von Ihrem Nachbarn mit, den Sam. Sam ist total Stöckchenfixiert, nunja will jetzt nicht abschweifen, Frau Vager hat mich heute gefragt ob meine Hose denn nicht dreckig wird ohne Schutzbleche. Danach haben wir dann noch über Pilze gesprochen bis es ihr dann zu kalt wurde und ich bin dann weitergefahren, ohne Schutzbleche.

Morgen ist schon Freitag und abends hab ich einen Termin. Heute ist mein Sohn gar nicht zum Essen gekommen. Ups, merke grad, wir sind ja in der Galerie, ähm Gallerie, sorry fürs OT und viel Spass noch beim diskutieren, wie gesagt, Montag darf ich nicht vergessen meinen Vater anzurufen, der hat ja Schutzbleche.


----------



## Burba (14. November 2013)

> Mein Schutzblech-Fave:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produc...lech-Set-.html
> 
> Etwas moderner, aber schön leicht und recht elegant, zumal in schwarz...



Sehen wirklich gut aus, allerdings schlägt der Kunststoffclip, mit dem die Streben am Blech befestigt sind, schnell aus und dann klappert es permanent.


----------



## Drood (14. November 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Die SKS Bluemels habe ich auch an meinem Winter-, Einkaufs- und Anhängerzieh-Bike - das einzige mit Schutzblechen, weil sie dabei nun wirklich notwendig sind und es bei dem Kalkhoff wirklich nicht auf Schönheit ankommt.
> Technisch sind die Bluemels alleine schon durch die Befestigung mit Doppelstreben amtlich, lässt sich vernünftig einstellen. Klappern tun sie trotzdem, jedenfalls hinten. Vielleicht hilft, bei der Montage die Lasche, welche das Schutzblech unterhalb des Sattels hält, mit Tesaband, beser Gummi oder Filz zu unterlegen. Ich hab's noch nicht versucht, weil ich sie dazu abbauen müsste - aber wenn sie noch gar nicht dran sind . . .
> Horst



Das werde ich beim anbauen beachten, danke dir!

Cooles Bild, das du da verlinkt hast, Killercouch  http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/b8/k8/...nal_Foto.JPG?0

Gruß Silke


----------



## ph0 (14. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Galerie:
> 
> wg. Format hier nur als Link:
> 
> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/b8/k8/b8k8g1j1yoof/original_Foto.JPG?0






_sers,
ph0_


----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2013)

bild ohne rad 
aber gestern beim mini nightride gemacht


----------



## xxZippoxx (15. November 2013)

Wer ist denn der Heilige, warum ist das Schloss beleuchtet, wieso fährst Du beim Minirennen mit und machst keine Fotos, wieso fahrt ihr nachts,  mit was für einem Mini bist du gefahren. Hat es Spass gemacht, gab es auch Getränke und Bananen. War das ein genehmigtes Rennen. Gab es Preise. Wann warst Du wieder zuhause. Bist Du gestürzt. War es Frost, hier ist alles weiß. Himmel, jetzt wird es schwer noch mehr Blödsinn zu schreiben. Werd erstmal nen Kaffee trinken und dann mit den Hunden fahren, wir haben eine Winterlandschaft hier, wäre ja ideal für ein Winterfoto, schade das Bilder hier verpönt sind, sonst hätte ich eins gemacht. Vielleicht treff ich ja Frau Vaga, frag sie mal ob ich mich darüber hinwegsetzte und einfach mal ein hier reinsetze


----------



## xxZippoxx (15. November 2013)

So, trotz alledem auch wenn es hier nicht hergehört, werd ich ein paar Fotos von heute morgen posten. Die Nacht war sehr kalt, -3 Grad zeigt grad das Thermometer, bestimmt war es stellenweise kälter. Das ist eigentlich meine Jahreszeit, der Sommer ist mir zu heiss, der Herbst ist kalt, der Winter ist meistens trocken und die Kälte stört mich nicht, ausserdem ist die Natur dann im Wandel und ich sehe viele Tiere die sich sonst vor mir verstecken. Sogar hab ich gestern und heute noch Steinpilze gefunden. Auch meinen Hunden macht dieses Wetter mehr Spass und ich freue mich schon auf richtigen Schnee.

Gestern abend wurd es spät und nach der Tour hab ich mein Rad nicht mehr gereinigt. Schande über mich.





In der Realität sah es wie eine Winterlandschaft aus, leider zeigt mein Fotohandy das nicht annähernd.







































[IMG=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/6619/w562.jpg][/IMG]









Schade das man solche Momente nicht annähernd so ablichten kann wie man sie erlebt, aber der erste Frosttag hat schon was magisches für mich.

Und jetzt weiter zum Forumsgeschehen. Zerquatscht es 

Edit: Ein Bild war wie auch immer das geschehen konnte zu gross, hab es nur kleiner gemacht.


----------



## Peter Lang (15. November 2013)

geniales Wetter zum biken heute.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

Schönes Radl! Wie kommst du klar mit nur einer Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. November 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Heilige, warum ist das Schloss beleuchtet, wieso fährst Du beim Minirennen mit und machst keine Fotos, wieso fahrt ihr nachts,  mit was für einem Mini bist du gefahren. Hat es Spass gemacht, gab es auch Getränke und Bananen. War das ein genehmigtes Rennen.



mal ehrlich ich würd nie n rennen fahren 
wo es bananen und getränke gibt 

wenn schon  
 leberwurschtbrot und schnaps 
das würde gehn


----------



## woipadinga (15. November 2013)




----------



## Stinkstiefel (15. November 2013)

Tolles Bild! 

Der Trail sieht ja mal(zumindest an dieser Stelle)flowig aus.

Gruß,

Stinker


----------



## xxZippoxx (15. November 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> mal ehrlich ich würd nie n rennen fahren
> wo es bananen und getränke gibt
> 
> wenn schon
> ...



Ups, bei den Rennen wo ich mitfahre gibt es immer Apfelschorle und halbe Bananen.


----------



## Peter Lang (15. November 2013)

@ rad fan
bisher problemlos, allerdings findet man bei mir in der Gegend höchstens mal ne Abfahrt mit 150 bis 200 Höhenmetern. An dem Rad war zu Schaltungszeiten ja hinten eine hs33 montiert. Wenn ich die wieder dran machen wollte müsste ich hinten das Laufrad tauschen.
Bin selbst im Moment noch unschlüssig aber ich glaube vorerst lasse ichs mal so wie es jetzt ist.

oh weh soviel Text und kein Bild, gibt bestimmt nen Anschiss vom SSP Blockwart.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

einfach ignorieren und nicht drauf eingehen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2013)

Radfahren, heute


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. November 2013)

Mit Körbchen? Cool, macht sich auf dem Trail aber sicher schlecht?


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2013)

Das körbchen stand auf dem trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. November 2013)

zwar nicht "on tour" aber wird mit Köbchen kommen, steckt noch im geburtskanal fest.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## HorstSt (16. November 2013)

Mit rotem Körbchen . . .





Schon ärgerlich, was so alles an Müll in der Landschaft entsorgt wird . . .

Dutshlander @ was hast Du denn da für ein Körbchen mit Befestigung am Lenklager? So was habe ich mal gesucht.
Da sage noch jemand, kleine Krörbchengrößen hätten nicht auch ihren Reiz ;-))
Horst


----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

Heute morgen auf der Tour, -5 Grad, es wird devinitiv Winter, Nebel, stellenweise konnte man knapp 5 Meter sehen, aber schön wars trotzdem:

Und meine "Körbchen" sind ja eher dezent





















Freu mich schon auf mein neues Clockwork Orange, fehlt nur noch die Kette, vielleicht hab ich dann ne Chance das die Jäger nicht mehr in meine Richtung schiessen


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Dutshlander @ was hast Du denn da für ein Körbchen mit Befestigung am Lenklager? So was habe ich mal gesucht.
> Da sage noch jemand, kleine Krörbchengrößen hätten nicht auch ihren Reiz ;-))Horst


Vom Puky, kosten ca 10 uronenhttp://www.puky.de/de/mod_produkte_produkt/kategorie/Koerbe/produkt/LKZ_silber_2/index.html
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## RazorRamon (16. November 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Mit rotem Körbchen . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch kein Müll, Schaltung weg, schon wird es zur Schönheit!


----------



## mynoxin (16. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (16. November 2013)

41.5 evo


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2013)

Leider kein Sonnenstrahl  heute, aber die Tour war dennoch schön:











Habe den Bullhorn Lenker mal runtergenommen und durch ein 0,5' Riser ersetzt. Breite 540 mm mag den Puristen zu viel sein, mir taugts, da ich ja sonst immer 760mm "Albatros" fahre.

Ride on - so lang's noch geht


----------



## Peter Lang (16. November 2013)

Schönes Rad und schöne Bilder.


----------



## mynoxin (16. November 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 41.5 evo



Einfach ein geiles Fahrgefühl!


----------



## HorstSt (16. November 2013)

> Das ist doch kein Müll, Schaltung weg, schon wird es zur Schönheit!



Haha, immer diese Einseitigkeit. Bikes ohne Schaltung habe ich genug - mit eigentlich auch. Alles für seinen Zweck. Das blaue GT soll lediglich mal 'ne bessere Schaltung bekommen. Ansonsten ist es ein Schönheit.

Horst


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

Schönheit vom Rahmen ja, die Gabel wirkt nicht so dolle.
Heute ne Runde mit @FlowinFlo gedreht, gut wars, auch wenn wir viel geschoben haben.  Immerhin den Surly Achsspanner/Bieröffner eingeweiht. Top!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

Und hinterher nochmal die Räder, quasi zweimal Eingang... irgendwie.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder sind´s geworden!
Und für meine bedauernswerte Form  kaufe ich mich demnächst einfach mit Malzbier frei!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

Waren aber auch fies lange Anstiege bei! Defintiv größeres Ritzel


----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

Männer in Strumpfhosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2013)

Das nennt sich Beinlinge und macht ´nen schlanken Fuß!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

Und schafft Beinfreiheit zum Klettern, wegen Aerodynamik und so.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. November 2013)

Singlespeed touren gestalten sich doch meist doch nur bis zum bäcker und zurück ?


----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

den schlanken Fuss gibt es wahrscheinlich nur deshalb weil man vor einschlägigen Kreisen flüchten muss


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Singlespeed touren gestalten sich doch meist doch nur bis zum bäcker und zurück ?



Oder 25km quer durch den Wald abseits von Bäcker und Fleischer.


----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Singlespeed touren gestalten sich doch meist doch nur bis zum bäcker und zurück ?



Nun, anhand der Fotos würd ich jetzt aber mal tippen, das war eine richtige Tour, kann man ja nicht immer hier behaupten:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Oder 25km quer durch den Wald abseits von Bäcker und Fleischer.



Wenn jemand nur einen Gang für eine Strecke benutzt, wäre es doch eine Strecke mit einen Gang.
Deswegen ist die eigentliche Idee hinter diesen Faden zu hinterfragen,doch bei genauerer Betrachtung führt sie ins Absurdum.
Keiner mit einen Gang fährt den Wald hoch mit 48 er kettenblättern.
Runter geht´s ja leichter...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

Woher nimmst du die 48? Bzw was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## RazorRamon (16. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nur einen Gang für eine Strecke benutzt, wäre es doch eine Strecke mit einen Gang.


 
Aha, so habe ich das bisher noch gar nicht gesehen, danke für diese Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

rad fan ist immer schneller, liegt bestimmt an den Beinlingen... bin auch völlig irritiert... mal abgesehen davon, ich fahr auch mit nem 48 Kettenblatt hoch, falls ich nicht absteigen muss, aber ich sehe dort nur Kettenblätter um die 36 und hinten sind sie auch nicht gerade klein, also was bezweckt die Aussage?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die 48? Bzw was willst du uns damit sagen?



Daß man auf gerader Strecke ganz leicht von sich behaupten kann nur einen Gang nutzen zu können, aber für einen richtigen Anstieg muß man tieferschalten.
Es ist halt kontraproduktiv wenn man in die Rheinebene fährt und auf dem Rückweg wieder hoch muß.

Ich meinte übrigens ,wenn ich die gesamte Strecke auf einen Gang zurücklegen würde, dann wäre es auch "singlespeeD"
Es wäre jetzt vielleicht kein typisches reduziertes EinGang Fahrrad dennoch könnte man sogar ein Rad mit gängen Posten, solange die Tour nur auf einen Gang stattfinden würde.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Aha, so habe ich das bisher noch gar nicht gesehen, danke für diese Info!



Erleuchtet! 



xxZippoxx schrieb:


> bin auch völlig irritiert...


Ja, das wissen wir. 
Wer sagt das ich Beinlinge trage?



> Daß man auf gerade Strecke ganz leicht von sich behaupten kann nur  einen Gang nutzen zu können, aber für einen richtigen Anstieg muß man  tieferschalten.
> Es ist halt kontraproduktiv wenn man in die Rheinebene fährt und auf dem Rückweg wieder hoch muß.



Ich bin vom Rhein weit entfernt, und ich glaube schon das ich mit einem Gang recht weit komme - auch bergauf bis zu einer bestimmten Steigung. Also was ist jetzt dein Problem? Das es Menschen gibt die sich erdreisten mit einem Gang zu fahren, und das noch bergauf? Wenn das deine Intention ist, dann ist mir das völlig Pupe...


----------



## xxZippoxx (16. November 2013)

Bist Du das nicht auf dem Foto mit den Beinlingen?... ist ja auch egal, hab die Aussage von dem "ich will nicht scrollen" 48er irritiert und komm da auf keinen Nenner. Ist ja auch egal. Sind das 2Gang Naben?

Und in Zukunft, lass mal Deine Spitzen, ich will Dir nichts böses und hoffe Du mir auch nicht, aber jede Reaktion bedeutet eine Gegenreaktion. Ich renn nicht gleich zum Admin und heul mich aus wie andere hier.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (16. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Also was ist jetzt dein Problem? Das es Menschen gibt die sich erdreisten mit einem Gang zu fahren, und das noch bergauf? Wenn das deine Intention ist, dann ist mir das völlig Pupe...



Mein begrenzter Horizont kann sich nicht vorstellen daß man mit einen um gänge wegreduzierten Eingangkastrat ernsthafte touren machen kann, wo es schonmal eine Steigung geben könnte..
Deswegen denke ich daß Touren flach fallen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Mein begrenzter Horizont kann sich nicht vorstellen daß man mit einen um gänge wegreduzierten Eingangkastrat ernsthafte touren machen kann, wo es schonmal eine Steigung geben könnte..
> Deswegen denke ich daß Touren flach fallen.



Ein wahrlich begrenzter Horizont, pass auf das du am Ende nicht vom Tellerrand fällst.  Selbst unsere Admins haben einen Alpencross auf zwei Starrgabelsinglespeedrädern absolviert, hatten eine Menge Spaß dabei, und sind sogar heil angekommen. Die Diskussion ist also müßig. Selsbt unsere Radpioniere sind vor weit mehr als hundert Jahren damit schon so kleine Touren gefahren die sich Tour de France nennen. Also immer schön durchatmen, den Horizont erweitern und ein Eingangkastrat fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Deswegen denke ich daß Touren flach fallen.



Im Gegenteil! Touren fallen damit sogar sehr steil aus!

 @xxZippoxx:
Die orangene Nabe ist eine 8er Alfine und hat sich hier nur aufgrund 
der gemeinsamen Tour mit in die Galerie gemogelt.


----------



## Peter Lang (16. November 2013)

Also Touren zwischen 20 und 50 km und mit 500 bis 1000 Höhenmetern krieg ich mit 34/17 einigermaßen entspannt hin. Und konditionsmäßig bin ich noch gut ausbaufähig.


----------



## hdamok (17. November 2013)

Nachts am Kanal.


----------



## svenso (17. November 2013)

Bitte nicht über Spacerturm meckern - der kommt demnächst ab! Probiere im Moment ein wenig die Position aus


----------



## böser_wolf (17. November 2013)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Mein begrenzter Horizont kann sich nicht vorstellen daß man mit einen um gänge wegreduzierten Eingangkastrat ernsthafte touren machen kann, wo es schonmal eine Steigung geben könnte..
> Deswegen denke ich daß Touren flach fallen.




versuchs mal einfach selber 
und die ausage mit 48blättern is relativ ohne das hintere ritzel
sprich das übersetzungs verhältnis ist wichtig
26zoll  ca. 2.1   32/16 zb oder 48/24(schaut schei**e aus)
da geht recht viel mit

es gab auch  schon menschen die eingänig einen alpencross gemacht haben


----------



## xxZippoxx (17. November 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Bitte nicht über Spacerturm meckern - der kommt demnächst ab! Probiere im Moment ein wenig die Position aus



Schick, schick.. das mit den Spacer ist doch gar nicht (garnicht) so schlimm, so bleibt man immer variabel, schade find ich bei den Rädern die Reifenfreiheit, wie würde das Teil aussehen mit breiteren Reifen, einfach nur gut und dann könnte man es auch im leichten Gelände krachen lassen. Allein der Look läst es schnell aussehen. Mir gefällt es und ich würds lassen wie es ist. (Werd noch zum 28" Fan, dabei hab ich die Dinger früher nicht mal mit dem Allerwertesten angeguckt)

Edit. bevor mir jemand wieder die Worte im Mund umdreht und endlose Diskusionen folgen, "breitere Reifen mit Profil"!!!


----------



## HorstSt (17. November 2013)

Blaues GT: Stimmt, die Gabel ist nix Dolles, aber wie alles andere, original und tut ihren Dienst. Das ist sowieso eines meiner Schönwetterbikes.
Horst


----------



## derSilas (17. November 2013)

Da: mein 1. Singlespeeder auf Testfahrt (man könnte auch sagen "Restekiste + schlechtes Wetter = )






Fazit soweit: Interessant, anders, einfacher und vlt auch ein bisschen sorgloser.
1 Kettenriss, Magic Gear (Kette hängt schon bisschen, Spanner ist bestellt), Flaschenhalter braucht man vlt doch, breiter Lenker und kurzer Vorbau wären wichtig)

Horizont erfolgreich erweitert.


----------



## RazorRamon (17. November 2013)

Zum "bikecruiser666": Im Oktober erst hier angemeldet wirkt sein Schreibstil sowohl inhaltlich wie vom Ausdruck her schon bekannt. 

Das ist einer der provozieren will, sonst gar nichts, garantiert jemand, der hier schon des öfteren aufgefallen war und es mal wieder unter anderem Nickname versucht.

Klar weiß der auch, dass Singlespeedtouren gefahren werden und die meisten Singlespeeder sich hinter den Kilometerleistungen der Schalterfahrer nicht verstecken müssen. Wie gesagt, alles sinnloses Gefasel, nur der reinen Provokation dienlich!

Trotzdem noch mal für alle, die sich wirklich interessieren: Ein Rad mit Schaltung ist dazu geeignet, eine abwechslungsreiche Tour eintönig zu machen. Die Trittfrequenz und die Belastung kann man mit Multigängen stets so anpassen, dass es sich immer gleich anfühlt. Erst mit dem SSP erlebt man das Auf und Ab real, fühlt man sich eins mit der Natur oder der Straße. Mir wäre meine knapp bemessene Freizeit viel zu schade, um sie auf einem langweiligen Schaltungsrad zu verplempern.

Es gibt keine größere Freude, als wenn der einzige Gang, den man hat optimal passt. Oder wenn man wenigstens einigermaßen damit zurecht kommt. Auf dem Schaltungsrad dagegen hat man IMMER den falschen Gang drin, das versucht man dann durch ständiges Herumschalten zu korrigieren, doch richtig zufrieden ist man nie. Das wird man erst, wenn man den unnötigen und hässlichen Balast abwirft und zurückkehrt zu dem Rad, das Gott gewollt hat, dem SSP!

PS: Ja, die Kette ist rot. War ein Sonderangebot, ein echtes Schnäppchen. Hab mir gleich mal zehn gesichert!


----------



## Dutshlander (17. November 2013)

get on the back of the beast and ride it
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (17. November 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Es gibt keine größere Freude, als wenn der einzige Gang, den man hat optimal passt.



Sehr wahr Razor...und welche Freude festzustellen, dass dieser einzige Gang fast die ganze Zeit passt, was man sich vorher überhaupt gar nicht vorstellen konnte!

Ich war heute 60 wunderschöne Kilometer unterwegs. Keine Ausflugstour, sondern einfach eine Strecke, die ich sonst mit dem Auto hätte fahren  müssen. Und mit dem Fahrrad finden sich dann auch links und rechts der Strecke reizvolle Ankündigungen....



...und natürlich wollte ich es genau wissen - und jetzt weiß ich es auch genau 

Gruß Silke


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. November 2013)

Musstest du schwimmen, Silke? 

Sehr schönes Bild! 
Und ich will´s jetzt auch genau wissen: Was ist das für eine Satteltasche?


----------



## ph0 (18. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Satteltasche?



Ich bin zwar nicht Silke, aber bin mir recht sicher dass das eine Ortlieb Saddle Bag ist


----------



## svenso (18. November 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> Schick, schick.. das mit den Spacer ist doch gar nicht (garnicht) so schlimm, so bleibt man immer variabel, schade find ich bei den Rädern die Reifenfreiheit, wie würde das Teil aussehen mit breiteren Reifen, einfach nur gut und dann könnte man es auch im leichten Gelände krachen lassen. Allein der Look läst es schnell aussehen. Mir gefällt es und ich würds lassen wie es ist. (Werd noch zum 28" Fan, dabei hab ich die Dinger früher nicht mal mit dem Allerwertesten angeguckt)
> 
> Edit. bevor mir jemand wieder die Worte im Mund umdreht und endlose Diskusionen folgen, "breitere Reifen mit Profil"!!!



Also oben sind 20mm und unten 10mm, werde den oberen gegen nen 10er tauschen, dann habe ich auch noch nen wenig Spielraum. Vorbau kommt länger, teste die Tage 120mm.

So unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein. Ich finde 26" und breite Reifen mittlerweile total öde (okay fahre auch nicht soo viel im Gelände). Trotzdem danke für die Einschätzung


----------



## Drood (18. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Musstest du schwimmen, Silke?
> 
> Sehr schönes Bild!
> Und ich will´s jetzt auch genau wissen: Was ist das für eine Satteltasche?



ph0 hat recht, es ist ne Ortlieb Saddle Bag  https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/ortlieb-saddle-bag-plus-109224/ in "L". Cleveres Teil!

Und nein, ich musste nicht schwimmen, keine Ahnung, wann die versprochene Baustelle mal gekommen wäre, ich bin locker 3 km da längs geradelt und dann abgebogen - auf den zweiten (!!) ausgeschilderten Radweg, der von dem eigentlich gesperrten Weg abgeht. 

Gruß Silke


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2013)

heute mal strava getestet. 
war eine schöne runde mit dem querfeldeinrad.
das ding meinte 75min, 25km und 190hm, größtenteils offroad.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ph0 hat recht, es ist ne Ortlieb Saddle Bag  https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/ortlieb-saddle-bag-plus-109224/ in "L". Cleveres Teil!



Danke euch beiden! Als ich Ortlieb zuletzt auf dem Schirm hatte, hatten die die größeren Daypacks am Sattel noch gekonnt ignoriert, daher meine naive Frage.


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2013)

So einen großen ortlieb sattelsack habe ich auch fürs fargo.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. November 2013)

Tolles Teil! Kettenspannung solltest du mal prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2013)

ja, in er tat. das ist das zweithinterrad für rennen mit 17er ritzel, das ist knapp mit den stellschrauben. sonst fahre ich 38/19.


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2013)

passendes shirt für die rennen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. November 2013)

Merkt man eigentlich den Unterschied von 1 Zahn mehr/weniger am Ritzel? Ich tendiere stark zu einer 32-19 am 29er weil ich die Berge mit viel Kraft fahren muss. Aktuell ist es 32-18.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2013)

jo merkt mann   
vorallem wenn mann schön länger die gleiche übersetzung fährt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. November 2013)

Gibts eine Faustformel bzgl. der Geschwindigkeitseinbuße?


----------



## RazorRamon (18. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Gibts eine Faustformel bzgl. der Geschwindigkeitseinbuße?


Eine Faustformel kann es für Deine Rechnung so eigentlich nicht geben, dafür ist die Angabe "ein Zahn mehr oder weniger" nicht erschöpfend.

Denn je größer das Kettenblatt vorne ist, umso weniger ändert sich durch ein Zähnchen Unterschied beim Ritzel. Umgekehrt wirkt sich dementsprechend ein zusätzlicher Zahn hinten umso drastischer aus, je kleiner das Kettenblatt ist.

Hier kannst Du einfach berechnen, woran Du bist: 
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. November 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Denn je größer das Kettenblatt vorne ist, umso weniger ändert sich durch ein Zähnchen Unterschied beim Ritzel. Umgekehrt wirkt sich dementsprechend ein zusätzlicher Zahn hinten umso drastischer aus, je kleiner das Kettenblatt ist.
> 
> Hier kannst Du einfach berechnen, woran Du bist:
> http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html



Danke, das hat geholfen! Laut dem Rechner macht es bei 32-19 zu 32-18 und 85er Trittfrequenz genau 1km/h weniger aus. Denke damit kann ich leben. Mir gehts eh mehr um die Bergaufpedaliererei anstatt Geschwindigkeitsrekorde.


----------



## RazorRamon (18. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Laut dem Rechner macht es bei 32-19 zu 32-18 und 85er Trittfrequenz genau 1km/h weniger aus. Denke damit kann ich leben.


Nimm das nicht auf die leichte Schulter. In einer Stunde ist das ein Unterschied von 1000 Meter, das kann eine entscheidendende Entfernung sein, z.B. wenn Du dringend auf der Suche nach einer Toilette bist o.ä.!


----------



## ph0 (19. November 2013)

Heute nicht die Schlösser-, sondern mal die große Mühlenrunde gedreht.

Wassermühle Sythen






Große Teichsmühle bei Hausdülmen












_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. November 2013)




----------



## Peter Lang (19. November 2013)

geniales Bild


----------



## ph0 (19. November 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich mal vorbehaltslos an!


----------



## nullvektor (20. November 2013)

ja


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2013)

Geniales Bike und Foto!


----------



## Erbse73 (20. November 2013)

ja echt cool, das sw-foto...


----------



## Nachaz (20. November 2013)

Ja .

Bald im Schnee dürfte das Bike auch geil aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. November 2013)

Schnee wird das Rad nicht sehen. Schlechte Erfahrungen mit gammelnden Teilen gemacht. Im Winter wird gelaufen, nicht geradelt.


----------



## shibby68 (20. November 2013)

ich hoffe das ist ein schlechter scherz. 
winterbiken macht sowas von laune und ist mal was richtig anderes. probier es


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. November 2013)

kein Scherz. Ich hatte letzten Winter einen verganmelten Antrieb und einen festen Bremssattel. Wie reinigt ihr den die Kisten?


----------



## Burba (20. November 2013)

Gar nicht, bzw. nur, wenn es so schlammig ist, dass ich es nicht mehr in die Wohnung tragen kann.

PS: Galerie
gestern in der Börde


----------



## Drood (20. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Gar nicht, bzw. nur, wenn es so schlammig ist, dass ich es nicht mehr in die Wohnung tragen kann.
> 
> PS: Galerie
> gestern in der Börde



Schön!! Reifen und Lenkergriffe harmonieren super und das ganze Bike ist sehr ansehnlich! 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Burba (20. November 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Schön!! Reifen und Lenkergriffe harmonieren super und das ganze Bike ist sehr ansehnlich!
> 
> Gruß Silke


Danke.
Das mit den Griffen war eher Zufall. Jetzt ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich noch den Brooks Cambrium nehme (hab ich schon mal Probe gefahren)




Aber wegen der Optik einen Brooks in die Restekiste zu tun, ist mir etwas zu abgedreht. Obwohl....


----------



## nullvektor (20. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aber wegen der Optik einen Brooks in die Restekiste zu tun, ist mir etwas zu abgedreht. Obwohl....


ich hab auch ein brooks in der restekiste.der wartet nur auf das richtige rad


----------



## Drood (20. November 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke.
> Das mit den Griffen war eher Zufall. Jetzt ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich noch den Brooks Cambrium nehme (hab ich schon mal Probe gefahren)
> 
> 
> Aber wegen der Optik einen Brooks in die Restekiste zu tun, ist mir etwas zu abgedreht. Obwohl....



Das wäre perfekt...und außerdem wollte ich den auch schon haben 

Wenn der Schwarze noch nicht durchgesessen ist, findest ja vielleicht auch nen Abnehmer...mich z. B.


----------



## Burba (20. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (20. November 2013)

Soderle, heute dann die vorerst letzte kleine Runde auf dem "Hugo" gedreht.














Das bekommt nach exakt 8244,20km in 2013 dann erst einmal seinen wohlverdienten Winterschlaf und wird dann pünktlich zur ersten RTF in 2014 reanimiert


----------



## killercouch (20. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Rickert-Bilder



Immer noch super schön... Und immer noch dieser Vorbau...


----------



## ph0 (20. November 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Immer noch super schön... Und immer noch dieser Vorbau...



Den musst du ja nun bis zum kommenden Frühjahr nicht mehr "ertragen"


----------



## killercouch (20. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Den musst du ja nun bis zum kommenden Frühjahr nicht mehr "ertragen"



Ja nun... Aber ich WEISS ja, dass das Radl bei Dir in der Garage steht und diesen Vorbau hat... 

So, nu muss aber wieder einer Bilder posten...


----------



## Burba (20. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Soderle, heute dann die vorerst letzte kleine Runde auf dem "Hugo" gedreht.



Hach, wenn ich so'n schönes schlankes Stahlteilchen sehe...
das wär ja auch noch was...
*AUUSSS!*


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2013)

Mittagspause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2013)

hmm, Milch und Bier


----------



## ph0 (21. November 2013)

Nachdem Eingang-Rickert & Schalter-Enik nun im Winterschlaf verweilen, bleibt mir "dünnreifig" vorerst also nur noch das Gitane und nach grobstollig war mir heute nicht zumute.







Hmm, anscheinend wohl zu schnell für diese Welt 






Man kann den Schnee schon förmlich riechen und bald werden die Bilder dann wieder so aussehen.













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Burba (21. November 2013)

erinner mich bloß nicht an das weiße Zeux!

Aber dieses *GRAU*sige Wetter ist auch nicht besser




Gut, wenn man etwas Farbe dagegen setzen kann .


----------



## ph0 (21. November 2013)

Jepp, Farbe tut Not bei all den Greyscales da draußen!


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2013)

Wobei weiss schon spass macht.


----------



## martn (23. November 2013)

Misty Mountain Trail by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## ph0 (23. November 2013)

@ oben: 


Auch hier heute eher trübe Aussichten



















_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Burba (23. November 2013)

Sieht nach ungemütlich feuchtkalt aus. Aber auch nach ner interessanten Tour .


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2013)

Gleich kommen gorillas im nebel...

Schönsten tag der woche für gute 5std radeln genutzt
 Keine bilder heute. Leider


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. November 2013)

So still hier... wasn los, seid ihr noch unterwegs oder hat euch die Novemberdepression eingeholt?

Heute gings über einen leicht technischen Singletrail. Habe dennoch über zwei Stunden gebraucht weil ich mich gefilmt habe, nichts anspruchsvolles, bin gespannt wie das am Ende aussieht. 

Vorgeschmack in Fotoform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (24. November 2013)

Kein Wetter für ambitionierte Touren, also mal wieder die altbekannte Wahner Heide.




Trotzdem findet sich doch immer mal wieder ein neues Motiv.




Und das ganze nochmal mit Bike. Die Rubber Queens wind nicht nur prima zu fahren. Die neuen Gummisöckchen stehen dem White Sox auch gut.

Horst


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. November 2013)

@rad_fan
Ich meine die nervige Treppe wiederzuerkennen und bin aufs Video gespannt 
- hoffentlich von weiter oben!


----------



## ph0 (25. November 2013)

Schöne 64km Runde gedreht. 
Nur der permanente Nieselregen hat irgendwann angefangen zu nerven. 













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Drood (25. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Schöne 64km Runde gedreht.
> Nur der permanente Nieselregen hat irgendwann angefangen zu nerven.
> _sers,
> ph0_



Schönes Rad, der Lenker ist klasse und du siehst trotz Nieselregen noch nicht aufgeweicht aus


----------



## Burba (25. November 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Schöne 64km Runde gedreht.
> Nur der permanente Nieselregen hat irgendwann angefangen zu nerven.
> _sers,
> ph0_


Bei uns zum Glück mal wieder sonnig.


----------



## ph0 (25. November 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> ... und du siehst trotz Nieselregen noch nicht aufgeweicht aus



Ein Hoch auf die Funktionsbekleidungsindustrie 


@ Burba: Superschön! 


_sers,
ph0_


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2013)

burba : schöne bilder 



ph0 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Funktionsbekleidungsindustrie


die sollen mal gescheite spd schuhe für den winter ranschaffen *grml*

geiles licht gestern


----------



## ph0 (27. November 2013)

Das halbwegs trockene Wetter genutzt und ein wenig durch die Gegend gekurbelt.

Kontrastprogramm






Was mich antreibt






Steinbändiger






_sers,
ph0_


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. November 2013)

Ich finde Pushup-Kettenführungen nachwievor richtig schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. November 2013)

Ich habe euch ein Video versprochen. 


War vom regnerischen Sonntag.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. November 2013)

Das Video ist der Hammer und mit dem Wetter hattest du Glück! 
Am Nachmittag war´s dann unschön...


----------



## Dutshlander (27. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich habe euch ein Video versprochen.


Hat bestimmt viel spass gemacht, 
ich hatte auch spass beim zusehen. Danke


----------



## ph0 (28. November 2013)

Alter Falter - Super Video!!!


----------



## Havelland (28. November 2013)

Tolles Video!!


----------



## Erbse73 (28. November 2013)

Schöner Film....SSPSonntag
Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2013)

macht spass zu gucken


----------



## shibby68 (28. November 2013)

richtig schönes und "normales" video. da kann ich mich zumindest deutlich besser mit identifieren. schöner fahrstil und das rad find ich eh klasse.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. November 2013)

Schön wenns euch gefällt, für mich war es mehr eine Übung mal wieder zu filmen. Das macht immer Spaß. 

Ich kann mich mit den extremen Mtbfilmen auch nicht identifizieren. Immer höher, schneller, weiter, und dabei eine gute Figur machen. Radfahren im Gelände ist für mich Sport, Entspannung, und Natur erleben und draußen sein. Dinge auch mal langsam angehen lassen und nicht Rennen fahren, fahrtechnische Spielerei kann man in beiden Situationen mache. Ich denke deswegen finde ich Singlespeed auch so reizvoll und kann mich damit identifizieren. 

Leider gibts zu wenig Ssp Videos.


----------



## shibby68 (28. November 2013)

Gute Einstellung und dann dreh du noch ein paar


----------



## Erbse73 (28. November 2013)

Der Film ist beim zweiten Mal schauen noch besser.....
Hoher Aufwand..bei jeder Spitzkehre mindestens drei Kamerapositionen...Sauber.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. November 2013)

Danke. Ich hab mich an den Videos von SingleBe orientiert, nur die Fahrtechnik ist bei den Jungs nicht so plump.


----------



## kona64 (28. November 2013)

Tolles Video! Da schließe ich mal an, dieses Video ist vom Night Ride in Berlin an dem ich regelmäßig teilnehmen. Ich bin auch einige male zu sehen, Camouflagehose, graues Sweetshirt und mein SSP mit weissem Hinterrad. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtlsq2v-Mk#t=36

Viel Spaß


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2013)

camo regelt.

heute ein wenig mit dem cx rad rumgegurkt


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. November 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich habe euch ein Video versprochen.
> 
> 
> War vom regnerischen Sonntag.



Sehr schönes Video.
Hattest du nen zweiten Mann dabei oder ist das vom Stativ gefilmt?
Wenn ja: was für ein Stativ?

EDIT:
und wo kriegt man diese schönen Kniestrümpfe?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. November 2013)

Stativ war ein Gorillapod, nix besonderes, aber kann man fast überall hinsetzen. Wurde allein umgesetzt. 

Kniestrümpfe gibts im Kaufland...  Gerade für den Herbst super hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (29. November 2013)

Andere brauchen dafür mindestens 160 mm Federweg  Sehr schönes Video und super gefahren


----------



## Erbse73 (29. November 2013)

Ja genau, wann kommt denn Teil 2 in den Kasten?....


----------



## kurbel_jim (29. November 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



wirkt irgendwie schief, liegt hoffentlich an der cam/aufahme


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2013)

Ging vorher bergauf, da habe ich zu stark am lenker gerissen 

Ist der weitwinkel vom mobilknochen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2013)

Bei trockenem Wetter auf eine Runde raus, 
nach 5min ging der Regen los und endete erst, 
als ich wieder zuhause war... 

Wenigstens die neue Tasche ist tatsächlich wasserdicht!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Dezember 2013)

Gestern zu lange in der Kneipe, heute das Regenfreie Wetter genutzt. Alkohol hat mir die Kraft gestohlen, ging im Matsch und mit durchdrehenden Reifen aber irgendwann ganz gut. 











Bei diesem Bild war eine Familie samt Großeltern neben mir, die Oma hat geschlagene 10 Minuten einen Monolog über die hiesige Natur gehalten, der Opa ist dann schonmal zum Auto gegangen, ihm hats vermutlich gereicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2013)

@rad_fan 
Ich war gar nicht allzu weit weg davon, nur unten im Tal...
mit frisch aufgezogenen Asphaltreifen.







Dem anwesenden Schalter ist wenig später das Schaltauge abgerissen, 
sodass die Tour vorzeitig zuende war.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2013)

Ist das eine gewachste baumwolltasche von der insel? Carriage oder so...


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2013)

Carradice, völlig richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dem anwesenden Schalter ist wenig später das Schaltauge abgerissen,
> sodass die Tour vorzeitig zuende war.



 Das sollte ihm eine Le(e)hre sein. Er darf sich gern dem fröhlich, fairen, klassischangehauchtem Kreis der Eingangpedalierer anschließen.


----------



## Erbse73 (1. Dezember 2013)

@rad_fan: gibts die exotic auch in 29Zoll? suche da was für mein 69er...
wo her hast du deine gabel bezogen?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Dezember 2013)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> @_rad_fan_: gibts die exotic auch in 29Zoll? suche da was für mein 69er...
> wo her hast du deine gabel bezogen?



Ja, die gibts auch als 29Zoll Version. Habe sie direkt von CarbonCycles. Via Paypal bezahlt, Lieferzeit ca. 4 Tage.


----------



## Burba (1. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das sollte ihm eine Le(e)hre sein. Er darf sich gern dem fröhlich, fairen, klassischangehauchtem Kreis der Eingangpedalierer anschließen.



und wir sind auch immer fair und gar nicht schadenfroh


----------



## hdamok (1. Dezember 2013)

Kommste nach Bottrop....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Dezember 2013)

Schöner schlanker Hobel, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das sollte ihm eine Le(e)hre sein. Er darf sich gern dem fröhlich, fairen, klassischangehauchtem Kreis der Eingangpedalierer anschließen.





Burba schrieb:


> und wir sind auch immer fair und gar nicht schadenfroh



Ich werd´s weitergeben...


----------



## nullvektor (2. Dezember 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> Kommste nach Bottrop....


dein rad habe ich doch schon in real gesehen 
da oben bin ich auch oft


----------



## Marinbear (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Besitzer von dem weissen Rad, sollte mal über ne Rahmenhöhe grösser nachdenken


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht hat er nur lange Arme und Beine, dann passt das wunderbar.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2013)

neulich mal etwas gefilmt...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Dezember 2013)

schicker Hopp auf die Stufe! Und das Rad macht auch eine gute Figur.


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2013)

in den Elbauen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Dezember 2013)

ahhh.... us der Perspektive macht der Metropolis aber auch echt was her.


----------



## Burba (2. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ahhh.... us der Perspektive macht der Metropolis aber auch echt was her.



ja, optisch gelungen, durch den Backsweep auch gut für meine Handgelenke und gibt mit 620 mm Breite auch im Gelände genug Kontrolle


----------



## ph0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Gestern das Zwischenhoch genutzt und der Haard den wohl wahrscheinlich erst einmal letzten Besuch in diesem Jahr abgestattet 





















_sers,
ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2013)

Super bilder jungs!


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Gestern das Zwischenhoch genutzt und der Haard den wohl wahrscheinlich erst einmal letzten Besuch in diesem Jahr abgestattet
> _sers,
> ph0_


nochmal gute Herbstbilder


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2013)

heute schmalbereift im Nebel gestochert




was macht der da?




die Sonne versucht sich durchzusetzen




wieder nebulös




zum Schluß noch n Sonnenuntergangsgruß


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Dezember 2013)

Schindelhauer mit Holzlenker! Sehr sehr schick!


----------



## Burba (3. Dezember 2013)

Der Lenker hat auch ne schöne Haptik (merkt man jetzt mit Handschuen natürlich nicht)


----------



## ph0 (3. Dezember 2013)

Feine Herbstimpressionen. 

Was ist das für ein Gebäude welches sich da zentral auf dem Sonnenuntergangsfoto befindet?


----------



## Burba (4. Dezember 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Feine Herbstimpressionen.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Gebäude welches sich da zentral auf dem Sonnenuntergangsfoto befindet?


Danke 
Oha, mit deiner Frage hast Du mich aber in's schleudern gebracht, da . 
Das Teil war mir bis dato noch nicht aufgefallen und ist von der Stadtseite aus auch nicht zu sehen. Aber Guggl sei Dank:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/49092412.jpg
es ist ein Gebäude des alten Buckauer Wasserwerks.


----------



## ph0 (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info 



Burba schrieb:


> Oha, mit deiner Frage hast Du mich aber in's schleudern gebracht, ...



Puh, zum Glück ist das "Schleudern" ja ohne Folgen geblieben 


_sers,
ph0_


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (4. Dezember 2013)

Die Bildqualität ist nicht so toll,aber Hauptsache ne Tour mit dem Singelspeed gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ihr fahrt wohl nicht mehr? 






Gestern hab ich das neue Surly 19t Ritzel verbaut, und heute fällt der erste Schnee... eigentlich wollte ich nicht im Winter fahren, hab mich dann trotzdem einer kleinen Gruppe angeschlossen und bin gefahren.

19 Zähne sind spitze, optisch und technisch! Bergauf geht es deutlich leichter, zum Teil kann ich im sitzen hochfahren. Auf der Geraden habe ich etwa 2-3km/h Geschwindigkeitsverlust - ist halt so, stört aber nicht weiter.


----------



## Peter Lang (7. Dezember 2013)

Was für ne Übersetzung fährst du denn jetzt? Ich bin bei 26 Zoll jetzt bei 32/17, ist zwar im Flachen etwas lahmarschig aber bergauf im Gelände noch einigermaßen entspannt zu fahren. Hatte vorher 32/16 den Unterschied merke ich deutlicher als ich vorher gedacht hätte.


----------



## Burba (7. Dezember 2013)

> Ihr fahrt wohl nicht mehr?



Doch, aber knipsen nicht (gibt keine vernünftigen Bilder bei dem Wetter)


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Was für ne Übersetzung fährst du denn jetzt? Ich bin bei 26 Zoll jetzt bei 32/17, ist zwar im Flachen etwas lahmarschig aber bergauf im Gelände noch einigermaßen entspannt zu fahren. Hatte vorher 32/16 den Unterschied merke ich deutlicher als ich vorher gedacht hätte.



32:19 am 29er.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2013)

36/19 am fargo. 38/17 am day one. 42/17 am crossfire.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (7. Dezember 2013)

@rad_fan
wieso wolltest du nicht im winter fahren? ist doch mit dem hobel ideal


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Dezember 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> @rad_fan
> wieso wolltest du nicht im winter fahren? ist doch mit dem hobel ideal



Weil ich kein Freund von dieser Jahreszeit bin, man sieht den Untergrund nicht, das Salz der Zubringerstraßen, die Kälte und Feuchte.... 

Nun steht das Singespeed im Keller, befreit von Dreck und Salz.


----------



## HorstSt (8. Dezember 2013)

Nee, das musst Du anders sehen: Bei mir gibt's 'ne Winter- und 'ne Sommerkollektion - wobei Winter hier vor allem "Sood em Bösch" (kölsch für "Matsch im Wald") bedeutet und sich das auch locker auf Frühjahr und Herbst ausdehnen lässt. Für solche Verhältnisse habe ich mein Merida Gelände-SSP und mein Benotto Gelände-Fixie. Die werden fast nie geputzt.
Streusalz ist eine andere Sache, aber wer bei winterlichen Verhältnissen um sein topgepflegtes Bike fürchtet, der braucht dringend ein Wintergerät zusätzlich. Mein GTs etc. kommen bei dem Wetter auch nicht raus.




Das Bild ist noch vom letzten Winter, und ich freue mich wieder drauf.

Ansonsten fahre ich immer noch täglich, meist aber mit meinem ungeliebten Schutzblechgerät zur Arbeit.

Horst


----------



## michfisch (8. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt kann es losgehen. Sind einige leckere Teile angekommen für mein Aufbau. Rahmen und Gabel sollten ja im Rosti-Look werden, jetzt sind sie aber doch geschliffen, leicht poliert und gewachst.
und hier die anderen Teilchen:
tata


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Dezember 2013)

rosti kommt gut 
ich hab bei meinem nikishi das ganze jahr immer veränderung geshen 
aber jetzt is es im keller 
streusalz wär dann doch too much


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Dezember 2013)

Streusalz am Rahmen macht garnicht soviel, das dauert Jahre. Aber die ganzen Kleinteile wie zB Bremssattel oder Laufradlager leiden da sehr schnell. Deswegen hab ich gestern auch schnell geputzt, ich bin sonst auch faul und klopfe lieber den groben Dreck ab anstatt den Matsch runterzuwaschen. 
 @michfisch die Gabel sieht schick aus, was ist das für ein Hersteller? Ich wusste auch garnicht das NoPogo mal Kurbeln hergestellt hat? Kenne das nur als Downhillfahrradschmiede aus den 90ern.


----------



## michfisch (8. Dezember 2013)

Gabel hat oben ein Logo.  Müsste eine alte Büchl  Rennradgabel sein, alte Radfirma aus Germany. Wer kann mehr sagen?
Kurbel soll noch poliert werden. 
Gruß M


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Nightride,Bedingungen für ein brauchbares Foto zumindest mit meinem iphone leider grenzwertig.


----------



## Burba (11. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Kleiner Nightride,Bedingungen für ein brauchbares Foto zumindest mit meinem iphone leider grenzwertig.


 Was ist das für ein Gebilde?

Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...


----------



## killercouch (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...



Ha, an dem Kumpel bin ich auch schon öfters schmunzelnd vorbeigefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...



Sag mal ist das so ein Asssaver? Hält der was er verspricht?


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

jo, dann zum vierten Mal, soll ja nicht langweilig werden


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das so ein Asssaver? Hält der was er verspricht?




Himmel, war das Bild ja gar nicht drauf, sorry


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Ha, an dem Kumpel bin ich auch schon öfters schmunzelnd vorbeigefahren...




immer noch nicht, Himmel.


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...




jetzt aber, da ist es!!!!!


----------



## killercouch (11. Dezember 2013)

...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Kleiner Nightride,Bedingungen für ein brauchbares Foto zumindest mit meinem iphone leider grenzwertig.



Was nutzt du für eine Lampe?


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Du scheinst Dir ja richtig Mühe mit mir zu geben, sonst nichts zu tun? Jedes mal das gleiche Bild hochholen ist doch wirklich bescheuert, oder? Das muss doch sogar ein Stalker von mir einsehen. Und nun schnüffel weiter hinter mir her


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...



Schönes Foto, welche Lampe benutzt Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...




sieht aus wie ein Gesicht, oder?


----------



## xxZippoxx (11. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Gebilde?
> 
> Ich traf heut im Nebel nen seltsamen Typen...



Wo ist den Dein orangenes Bike, hast Du etwa zwei?


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Dezember 2013)

Das Gebilde nennt sich Gollenstein,wurde vor ca 4000Jahren aufgestellt, zu welchem Zweck weiß man nicht.Hier mal ein Bild davon bei Tag, allerdings hat das Rad ne Schaltung. 



Lampe habe ich auf dem Helm ne Lupine Piko uind zusätzlich noch eine etwas ältere von my tyniSun am Lenker.


----------



## Burba (11. Dezember 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Sag mal ist das so ein Asssaver? Hält der was er verspricht?


Ja, hält er! Ist ein Minimalschutz, der den Allerwertesten trocken hält und dafür sorgt, dass es nicht so aussieht, als ob du Verdauungsprobleme hättest.


----------



## Burba (11. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Das Gebilde nennt sich Gollenstein,wurde vor ca 4000Jahren aufgestellt, zu welchem Zweck weiß man nicht.Hier mal ein Bild davon bei Tag, allerdings hat das Rad ne Schaltung.



Danke, ich dacht schon, dass es ein Menhir ist, hab ich nur noch nie so groß gesehen. (Bei so etwas Ehrwürdigem geht auch n Schaltrad unter )

Gruß Burba


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Dezember 2013)

So, heute mal ein bischen im Nebel rumgestochert. War irgendwie eine geniale Stimmung im Wald, man rechnete jeden Moment damit daß Frodo und Sam oder Sir Lancelot auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Gral um die Ecke biegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> So, heute mal ein bischen im Nebel rumgestochert. War irgendwie eine geniale Stimmung im Wald, man rechnete jeden Moment damit daß Frodo und Sam oder Sir Lancelot auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Gral um die Ecke biegen.



Schöne Bilder, Nebel hat manchmal was Mystisches.
Aber auch Kälte und Nässe!


----------



## Havelland (12. Dezember 2013)

Bild 1 und 3 sind der Hammer.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2013)

Sehr cool.


----------



## Drood (12. Dezember 2013)

Havelland schrieb:


> Bild 1 und 3 sind der Hammer.



Möchte mich anschließen und eins draufsetzen - Bild 3 ist der Oberhammer!!! 

Gruß Silke


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Dezember 2013)

Freut mich wenns euch gefällt. Ihr müsst mal ins Saarland kommen. Dann könnt ihr euch selbst davon überzeugen wie schön es hier zu jeder Jahreszeit ist. 
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2013)

Heute wieder (welche Überraschung) Nebel!





Hat aber was besonderes (wenn man sich warmgefahren hat).
Und man ist ganz für sich (alle anderen sind weihnachtsshoppen) .


----------



## Peter Lang (13. Dezember 2013)

Zieht sich der Holzlenker im Sommer eigentlich zusammen, sodaß die Klemmung am Vorbau nachgezogen werden muss oder merkt man da nix?


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Zieht sich der Holzlenker im Sommer eigentlich zusammen, sodaß die Klemmung am Vorbau nachgezogen werden muss oder merkt man da nix?


Nö, der ist völlig wetterfest. Den hab ich hab ich beim Juni-Hochwasser sogar in Elbwasser gebadet. Ist auch kein Wunder, den hat mir ein Bootsbauer gefertigt .


----------



## Peter Lang (13. Dezember 2013)

Ist jedenfalls ein absoluter Hingucker.


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ist jedenfalls ein absoluter Hingucker.


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube zu mehr reichts bei mir heute nicht


----------



## ph0 (14. Dezember 2013)

Zur Zeit mal wieder vermehrt mit meinem Rocky Mountain-Schalter unterwegs.






Jaja, ist 'ne SSP-Touren-Galerie.
Einfach das Schaltgeraffel wegdenken, dann passt's 



_sers,
ph0_


----------



## mubi (14. Dezember 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Jaja, ist 'ne SSP-Touren-Galerie.
> Einfach das Schaltgeraffel wegdenken, dann passt's



was ne aussage 

das ist wie:

sich den damenbart wegdenken, dann passt's


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab mich dann doch noch aufgerafft. Hatten wir hier eigentlich schonmal das Thema Touren im Nebel ?


----------



## Highland-Radler (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat ja auch irgendwie was mit dem Nebel...


----------



## Burba (14. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier eigentlich schonmal das Thema Touren im Nebel ?


Nööö, wie kommst Du denn darauf ?


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Dezember 2013)

morgen die brötchenrunde etwas verlängert


----------



## Drood (15. Dezember 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> morgen die brötchenrunde etwas verlängert




Gruß Silke


----------



## Peter Lang (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute sozusagen eine Mixedtour mit Schalterbeteiligung und vor allem kein Nebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute waren's mal wieder zwei Touren, erst mal ohne Hund zum Flohmarkt und dann mit Hund in die Matschhölle.




Erst mal von St. Augustin an der Sieg vorbei (Benotto mit neuer KB-Kurbel-Kombi.
Die alte Solida war hinüber. Mal sehen, wie lange die billige Mighty durchhält.).




Das Matschloch kenne ich schon, aber diesmal war's ein Fahrradständer der anderen Art.




Leider etwas unscharf geworden (Mühlenhof).




Auch am Mühlenhof.




Das alte Tor zum Kloster.




Einmal mehr: Bestimmungsgemäßer Gebrauch.




Kitschig aber schön: Blick auf die Wolsberge.

Horst


----------



## svenso (16. Dezember 2013)

kleine sightseeing runde


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2013)

das schöne Wetter genutzt und ab in die Botanik





dass ich bei solchen "Wegen" etwas mehr treten muss und das Hinterrad auch mal durchrutscht, ist ja nicht schlimm,

blöd ist nur, wenn das Vorderrad sich nicht mehr drehen mag





ich bin ja ziemlich stur, aber hier musste ich zum ersten Mal dies Jahr umdrehen 

dann eben übern Deich


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie sagt ne stimme in meinem kopf 
"so nen holzlenker mußt du haben"


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


>



Na warte, dir werd ich helfen! 


Auch ich habe ähnlich schönes Wetter wie Burba gehabt und habe die Gelegenheit genutzt.

Aus der Stadt heraus und schnell den erstbesten Aufstieg in die Höhe...





Dann ging es in sonnigeren Gefilden auf halber Höhe weiter.
Da komme ich her...






... und da geht´s weiter...





Ein mitleidiger Blick ins kühlere Tal...





Und schnell weiter zur ersten Pausenstation...






Nochmal kräftig Sonne getankt, ...





...bevor es ins kühle Seitental ging...






Und da jeder so seine Vorlieben hat, bin ich doch wieder gen Sonne gefahren. 
Die große Sommerlinde oberhalb der Lobdeburg:






Und schon ging´s wieder heimwärts...






Von da gab´s zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder den gemächlichen Waldweg innerhalb von 30min heimzurollen oder den anspruchsvollen Trail zu nehmen,
sich einen Snakebite einzuhandeln und ohne Ersatzschlauch 1 1/2 Stunden heimzuschieben.
Jetzt ratet doch mal...


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> irgendwie sagt ne stimme in meinem kopf
> "so nen holzlenker mußt du haben"


ich könnt den jungen Herren, der ihn gebaut hat, ja mal fragen 
(ist als Einzelstück aber etwas preisintensiv)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jetzt ratet doch mal...




Wie ich dich kenne bist du den Chickenway heimgefahren. 
Kommst du mit der Sturmey die Berge hoch?


----------



## Burba (17. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Na warte, dir werd ich helfen!
> 
> 
> Auch ich habe ähnlich schönes Wetter wie Burba gehabt und habe die Gelegenheit genutzt.
> ...



schöne Tour, schöne Bilder 
...und wenn ich raten soll, anspruchsvoll und ohne Platten


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie ich dich kenne bist du den Chickenway heimgefahren.
> Kommst du mit der Sturmey die Berge hoch?



Das nächste Mal mache ich das auch! 
2:1 war für den Hohlweg oberhalb von Wöllnitz deutlich zu dick.
Auch auf der Hori fällt bei den Wurzeln und Treppchen die Übersetzung
und der Rücktritt negativ auf.
Da muss ich nochmal ran! 



Burba schrieb:


> schöne Tour, schöne Bilder
> ...und wenn ich raten soll, anspruchsvoll und ohne Platten



Das Kompliment gebe ich zurück!
Die Schlammschlacht mit den Reifen sieht nach ordentlich Spaß aus.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Dezember 2013)

2:1 ist für unsere Region schlichtweg zu dick...  Bisher komme ich mit der 32:19 wirklich super aus.

Dank Silke bin ich in den Besitz einer schicken Lampe gekommen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen und etwas fachkundiger Analyse konnte sie repariert werden und wurde prompt getestet. Eigentlich bin ich noch krank, aber heute war es so mild da musste ich einfach fahren.

Lichtausbeute ist sehr gut, allerdings unterschätzt man bei Nacht seine Geschwindigkeit, bergab musste ich ordentlich in die Bremse gehen als plötzlich die Kurve näher kam.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Endlich ordentliches Licht! 
Schön, dass Silkes Licht quasi in der Familie geblieben ist.

Wenn ich vorn meine 32er KB runterfahre und hinten auf ein 18er wechsle,
liegt´s in etwa gleich mit deinem.
Ich glaube, so mach ich´s! 


P.S.: Sehr schöne abendliche Impression von Jena!


----------



## Drood (17. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Dank Silke bin ich in den Besitz einer schicken Lampe gekommen. Mit wenigen Handgriffen und etwas fachkundiger Analyse konnte sie repariert werden und wurde prompt getestet.



...ich wollte doch einfach, dass dir ein Licht aufgeht 

Die Leuchte ist klasse und wenn sie jetzt wieder tut was sie soll, dann hat die Geschichte ein Happy End!

Schöne Bilder allgemein hier die letzten Touren Bilder!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Um den Arbeitsweg kann man dich aber auch wirklich beneiden, Andi!


----------



## Drood (17. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Um den Arbeitsweg kann man dich aber auch wirklich beneiden, Andi!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - außer, dass ich meinen Arbeitsweg im Winterhalbjahr gar nicht sehe...dunkel...dunkel...dunkel!

Schön, echt!!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Dezember 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen - außer, dass ich meinen Arbeitsweg im Winterhalbjahr gar nicht sehe...dunkel...dunkel...dunkel!
> 
> Schön, echt!!



So ganz ohne Licht...


----------



## Drood (17. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> So ganz ohne Licht...



Dank dir, das ist ja prima gelaufen  ich hatte ja mal ne tolle Lampe!!

Um nicht ganz vom Thread-Thema abzuschweifen schnell ein Bild hinterhergeschoben, bei Licht (!!!!) aufgenommen!

Vom letzten Winter....kaum einer hätte es gemerkt 





Da durfte das Main noch im Winter raus und hat sich tapfer durch den Schnee gewühlt....das MTB wäre bei der Tour stellenweise aber durchaus im Vorteil gewesen....um das mal ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken....

Gruß Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> ich könnt den jungen Herren, der ihn gebaut hat, ja mal fragen
> (ist als Einzelstück aber etwas preisintensiv)



och wie ich mich kenn werd ich da ne bastellösung anstreben


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> och wie ich mich kenn werd ich da ne bastellösung anstreben


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Unterschätz aber nicht die Kräfte, die an nem Lenker auftreten. Einfach n Schönes Stück Holz zurecht machen und anbauen endet garantiert böse.  Knackpunkt ist vor allem der Übergang Lenker/Vorbau. 

Gruß Burba


----------



## Havelland (18. Dezember 2013)

och wie ich mich kenn werd ich da ne bastellösung anstreben 
__________________
NARBEN satt Tattoos

Das könnte eine weitere bringen.

VG Andreas


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2013)

ne das thema narben hab ich durch 
obwohl evt schenk ich mir noch eine 
nächstes jahr zu 50ten 
aber das is ein anderes thema


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Dezember 2013)

Heute an meinem ersten Urlaubstag ging es auf eine kurze Runde ums Eck. Ich muss nächstes Jahr mehr fahren, bin immernoch etwas zu schwach am Berg.







Erster Zwischenhalt mit Aussicht. 






So sollte es weitergehen. 






Zwischenstop an der Quelle.






Treppenfahren und schnelle Abfahrt. 






Auf dem Heimweg den @aggressor2 getroffen, netter Plausch und dann gings heim.
Nett wars.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Dezember 2013)

@rad_fan classic!


----------



## Stinkstiefel (19. Dezember 2013)

chillige Fotostory


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2013)

Gute stories die ihr hier raushaut... und warum habe ich regenwetter?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Dezember 2013)

Heute ging es wieder auf Tour. 
Wetter war gut und Temperaturen mild. Gestartet habe ich die Tour ganz entspannt, bin gemütlich zum Jenzig-Hausberg gefahren, auf dem Weg dahin folgte mir eine Schaltergruppe. Der erste Anstieg ging gut, schön gleichmäßig getreten und technisch hochgearbeitet. Vor dem zweiten Stück balancierte ich das Rad aus und lies den Puls etwas sinken. 

Es dauerte nicht lange und die schnaufende Schaltergruppe kam an und quasselte mich voll. Als ich losfuhr hieß es spöttisch nur "bis gleich". Von wegen...
Ausdauernd pedalierte ich den zweiten Teil hinauf, am steilsten Stück kam mir ein Auto entgegen und ich musste absteigen(!!!!), schob dann einige Meter und sattelte auf. Durch die Serpentinstrecke kann man auf die unteren Etagen blicken, keine Schalter in Sicht. Lies mir dann etwas Zeit um auf den Gipfel zu kommen. Einem ehemaligen Kollegen habe ich dort getroffen und geschwatzt. Nach etwa zwei Minuten kam der erste Schalter, dann dauerte es ein wenig und der nächste kam. Ich wünschte noch eine schöne Fahrt und musste weiter.

Vom Gipfel ging es einige Kilometer auf einem Kamm entlang, dann technisch äbwärts. Wieder im Tal angekommen pedalierte ich durch ein kleines Dorf hinauf zu einem Wanderweg entlang dem Waldrand. Der Pfad war richtig matschig, mit jedem Meter wurde der Tritt schwerer. Musste wieder am steilsten Stück schieben. Diesmal etwa 300m.






Kam wieder auf einer Asphaltstraße raus, es ging dann - begleitet von fliegenden Matschbrocken -  direkt zum Steinkreuz, von dort zur Sommerlinde. Dort gab es die erste Rast in Form von Zuckeraufnahme. Nach der Sommerlinde fuhr ich direkt wieder in ein Waldstück und folgte dem Wanderweg zur Lobdeburg. Technisch wurden wieder die Treppen mitgenommen (siehe vorherige Story), bei einer scharfen Kehre verlor ich im Schrittempo den Halt und legte mich sanft mit der Seite auf den Waldboden, peinlich. 











Ich folgte dem Wanderpfad, er ist recht unbekannt und man tifft kaum auf Wanderer. Natürlich mussten ausgerechnet auf der Abfahrt Personen vor mir sein. Sie haben mich bemerkt, sind beiseite gegangen und ich konnte dankend vorbeihuschen. Mit dem Schwung konnte ich eine steile Rampe gut beginnen, in der Mitte wurde es sehr steinstufig, bin gut drübergekommen, dann rutschte der blöde Ikon weg. Der wird nächstes Jahr ausgetauscht!

Ich war schon etwa zwei Stunden unterwegs, fuhr rasch zur Sommerlinde zurück, düste hinab zum Fürstenbrunnen, und startete einen Versuch die mittlere Horizontale abzufahren. Bis auf einen Wanderer hatte ich Glück und war allein. 
An der Kupferplatte angekommen entschied ich mich die vier Kilometer wieder zum Steinkreuz zu fahren, es war anstrengend und wurde schon dämmrig.
Irgendwann bin ich oben angekommen, mit letzter Kraft hab ich das Kreuz erreicht. Boah war ich am Ende. 













Es ging dann in Richtung nach Hause. Fuchsturmtrail sollte das letzte Ziel sein. Es wurde immer dunkler, im Wald bin ich fast im Blindflug gefahren. Bin aber super durchgekommen, sogar einen umgefallenen Baumstamm mit einem sauberen Bunnyhop übersprungen und direkt in den Trail gelandet. Geil!






Nach über drei Stunden Fahrt bin ich jetzt fix und alle. Schätze es waren irgendwas um 40km Strecke mit gut 1000hm, wenns reicht. Das wichtigste war für mich aber die wenigen Male Schieben... das freut das Singlespeederherz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinkstiefel (22. Dezember 2013)

Toller Tourenbericht und starke Bilder. Danke!
Die Trails um Jena sind anscheinend sehr chillig.


----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2013)

*@rad_fan*

 
mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## bearcat211 (22. Dezember 2013)

Tolles Bericht, rad fan.  Was 'ne Übersetzung hast du da ? 32-20 ?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. Dezember 2013)

Dank euch! 
@bearcat211: fahre seit kurzem 32:19, bringt mir eine vmax von ca 21kmh. Im Trail mehr als genug, auf dem Radweg verhungert man.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten bei 11 Grad plus 

Von der Tour zurück, es war sehr schön wenn auch mit ordentlich Gegenwind gesegnet.
Jetzt kann man mal langsam daran denken den Grill anheizen für das Abendessen 
Wünsche allen Radlern mit einem, zwei, drei , sieben, acht, elf, vierzehn, achtzehn, zwanzig usw. Gängen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. 
Guten Start ins Neue jahr und immer ordentlich Dreck unter den Stollen!


----------



## rmfausi (24. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Weihnachten Tour von heute. 





Allen ein schönes Fest und guten unfallfreien Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (25. Dezember 2013)

Die heutige Weihnachtstour führte von wildromantischen Plätzen....



...zu tiefen Wassern...



...und war alles in allem in keiner Weise spektakulär, aber nett 

Weiter frohe Weihnachten!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Drood (26. Dezember 2013)

Nach gestern kam heute 

Hier fuhr früher ne Fähre, heute endet der Trail an dieser Stelle:




Und nen Kumpel getroffen:




Gruß Silke


----------



## Nachaz (26. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir heute mal ein Herz gefasst und zum ersten mal für die +100km-Runde den Schalter stehen lassen und das SSP genommen.
Los ging's am Tetraeder vorbei...



...über den Dorstener Rhein (Lippe)...



...ein mal ums Sperrgebiet Wulfen (Fotos verboten )...
und am Chemiepark Marl vorbei:



Am Ende war da noch ein verlassenes, nichtsdestotrotz heimeliges Lagerfeuer...



SSP? Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Marinbear (27. Dezember 2013)

Wird da nix taub, mit dem Sattel in DER Stellung ?


----------



## Nachaz (27. Dezember 2013)

Erstaunlicherweise nicht. Am CCler hab' ich den Sattel mit der Nase weiter nach unten stehen - da wird auf längeren traillosen Passage durchaus mal was taub, es ist also keine simple Funktion der Nasenstellung. Allerdings ist da der Sattel auch 110g leichter... kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass man mit dem SSP öfter mal eine Passage im Stehen hoch pedalieren muss, aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Stellt man den Mondraker-Sattel da oben "normal" ein, wird er unbequem, so ist er es nicht.


----------



## Peter Lang (27. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute die letzte Tour mit meinem Principia gemacht, Bilder gibt es leider keine.Nach der Tour hat sich der Zustand des Bikes leider von



zu




gewandelt. Der Rahmen hat einen Riss und ist ausgemustert. Muss mich jetzt mal nach einem neuem Rahmen umsehen.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Burba (27. Dezember 2013)

schade drum


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2013)

Blöd.


----------



## martn (29. Dezember 2013)

ich hab auch noch bilder aus jena. die traditionelle heiligabendtour im zeitzgrund fand dieses jahr mit untypischer besetzung am 23. in den kernbergen statt und war sehr spassig.




It's always greener... by all martn, on Flickr




Where is Waldo by all martn, on Flickr




Und täglich murmelt das Grußtier by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (29. Dezember 2013)

Das alte Eisen über die schlammige Trails geprügelt:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1538879]
	
[/URL]





Ort: Münster, Werse


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2013)

Waren ungeschaltet und starr unterwegs...


----------



## killercouch (29. Dezember 2013)

Heute hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden, eine etwas längere Tour zu fahren. Mit dem Zug gings also auf Richtung Harz, denn wie der Wetterbericht berichtete solle wohl in höhreren Lagen Schnee rumliegen und da bei uns im Flachland frühlingshafte Temperaturen herrschen, dachte ich mir, so ein bisschen Schnee zur Weihnachtszeit kann man sich ja mal anschauen...

Start der Tour in Wernigerode am Bahnhof, Nebel in den höheren Lagen:






Nach ein paar Höhenmetern meldete sich dann auch die Sonne:





Etwas weiter dann eine skurrile Stelle; nach dem Studieren dieser Tafel:





war der traurige Anblick der Buche dieser hier:






Weiter dann auf Forstautobahnen:





Dann irgendwann der erste Schnee... war aber nicht von langer Dauer und es ging erstmal ohne Schnee, dafür mit feucht-matschigen Wegen weiter





An dem Teil vom Schindelstieg gings dann mit 32/17 stellenweise nur geschoben weiter:





Dafür gings dann hier wieder gut  :





Ganz schön gespenstig sahs hier aus:





Kleines Päuschen...





Und dann wurde auch der Schnee etwas mehr:





Und noch ein paar Höhenmeter weiter dann so richtig:





Und während mit zunehmender Höhe der Nebel dichter wurde, gabs für die da drunten im Tal Sonne:





Weiter oben wurde der Nebel dann extrem dicht und da ich von dieser Seite her noch nie auf den Brocken gekommen bin, kannte ich die Strecke nicht und wußte wegen der Sichtweite von ca. 20 Metern nicht genau, was mich noch erwartet und als ich dann einmal schnaufend hochschaute sah es vor mir so aus:




Ich brauchte ein paar Sekunden bis ich checkte, dass das kein Ufo sondern der Gipfel ist...

Und 1141 HMN geschafft:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Dezember 2013)

Einfach nur hammergut!! Brocken steht nächstes Jahr auch an, biste gut durchgekommen von der Kondition? Ist es wirklich so steil wie alle behaupten?


----------



## killercouch (30. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Einfach nur hammergut!! Brocken steht nächstes Jahr auch an, biste gut durchgekommen von der Kondition? Ist es wirklich so steil wie alle behaupten?



Ach was, ist völlig entspannt! Zumal wenn ich so lese, was Du sonst so für Touren fährst...  Da ist kein konditioneller Streß angesagt...
Und steil ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig. Hab heute mal den Heine-Weg als letzte Etappe zum Gipfel genommen, der war schon etwas steil, mußte mit 32/17 und Schnee viel schieben, gibt aber noch viele andere Tourvarianten, die meisten locker fahrbar.

Fahre schon seit Jahren diverse Touren auf den Brocken, alleine und mit wechselnden Begeleitern mit verschiedenen Trainingsständen, udn man kann seine Tour locker so stricken wie mans braucht, von entspannter Rentnerausfahrt bis gut anstrengende Runde geht alles!


----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Heute hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden, eine etwas längere Tour zu fahren.


schöne Tour 
Obwohl ich den Brocken selbst ja ziemlich langweilig finde, lohnt sich der Weg dahin. Und bei der Abfahrt gibt's auch noch mal x verschiedene schöne Stecken.


----------



## killercouch (30. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> schöne Tour
> Obwohl ich den Brocken selbst ja ziemlich langweilig finde, lohnt sich der Weg dahin. Und bei der Abfahrt gibt's auch noch mal x verschiedene schöne Stecken.



Ja, stimmt schon, die letzten paar Kilometer auf den Gipfel sind echt lahm, weils nur ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt, Brockenstraße, Heineweg, was von Westen noch kommt, weiß ich/kenn ich nicht, naja und das ist halt stumpfes Pedalieren auf Asphalt oder Betonplatten. 
Aber davor gehts rund und eine rechte Fülle an Wegen und Trails lassen viele Möglichkeiten zu. Naja, für uns Flachländler hier aus der platten Börde ist der Harz schon ne nette Abwechslung, wo die Kollegen ausm Alpenraum vermutlich nur müde lächeln. Du hast doch z.B. mal ne Tour durchs Selketal hier dokumentiert, die sah auch recht spannend aus...


----------



## Drood (30. Dezember 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Heute hab ich endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden, eine etwas längere Tour zu fahren. Mit dem Zug gings also auf Richtung Harz, denn wie der Wetterbericht berichtete solle wohl in höhreren Lagen Schnee rumliegen und da bei uns im Flachland frühlingshafte Temperaturen herrschen, dachte ich mir, so ein bisschen Schnee zur Weihnachtszeit kann man sich ja mal anschauen...
> Und 1141 HMN geschafft:



Toller Bericht!! Wie lange warst du unterwegs, von Bahnhof über Gipfel bis Bahnhof?

Gruß Silke


----------



## killercouch (30. Dezember 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Toller Bericht!! Wie lange warst du unterwegs, von Bahnhof über Gipfel bis Bahnhof?
> 
> Gruß Silke



Unterwegs war ich ca. 5 Stunden mit ein, zwei kleinen Päuschen. Da ich keinen Tacho, GPS, Höhenmesser, Tritt- und Herzfrequenzmesser  bei hatte, kann ich die Eckdaten nur schätzen: ca. 45 km bei so um die 1000 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Dezember 2013)

Lohnt sich ein Tacho am Mtb überhaupt?


----------



## killercouch (30. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Tacho am Mtb überhaupt?



Maximal zur Distanzberechnung, aber da gibts ja auch andere (Handy+GPS-gestützte) Möglichkeiten und eigentlich ist mir persönlich auch das schnulli... Wer nen Tacho am Rad hat, der fragt nachm Vö***n auch, ob er gut im Bett war...


----------



## RazorRamon (30. Dezember 2013)

21 Tage nach der Knie OP war ich zum erstenmal wieder mit einem SSP unterwegs. Da ich mein linkes Bein noch nicht weit genug beugen kann, um eine Tretkurbel in Bewegung zu halten, musste ich den Singlespeeder ohne Kette und Pedale nehmen. Spaß hat es jedoch nicht allzu sehr gemacht, das linke Bein taugt bisher nur zum Anschieben, als Standbein auf dem Trittbrett versagt es noch, aber ohne Beinwechsel lassen sich keine vernünftigen Strecken fahren. Ich schätze, bis ich eins meiner SSP mit Kette nutzen kann, wird noch etwa 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern, optimistisch gerechnet!


----------



## Badbrains (30. Dezember 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> 21 Tage nach der Knie OP war ich zum erstenmal wieder mit einem SSP unterwegs. Da ich mein linkes Bein noch nicht weit genug beugen kann, um eine Tretkurbel in Bewegung zu halten, musste ich den Singlespeeder ohne Kette und Pedale nehmen. Spaß hat es jedoch nicht allzu sehr gemacht, das linke Bein taugt bisher nur zum Anschieben, als Standbein auf dem Trittbrett versagt es noch, aber ohne Beinwechsel lassen sich keine vernünftigen Strecken fahren. Ich schätze, bis ich eins meiner SSP mit Kette nutzen kann, wird noch etwa 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern, optimistisch gerechnet!


gute Besserung und dit Teil is aba och juut  .


----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Du hast doch z.B. mal ne Tour durchs Selketal hier dokumentiert, die sah auch recht spannend aus...


ja, eine von vielen schönen Möglichkeiten, vom Harzvorland (das für sich genommen schon total abwechslungsreich ist, ein Beispiel die Teufelsmauer-Runde (hab n paar Bilder davon im Album)) in die Berge hineinzufahren. Besonders wird's ja durch die sich stark verändernde Kullisse, durch die man da radelt.


----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2013)

ach, unterwegs war ich heut auch, bei strahlender Sonne, sch...kaltem Wind und teilweise gefrorenen Wegen
erst Börde, dann Bode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Dezember 2013)

killercouch schrieb:


> Ach was, ist völlig entspannt! Zumal wenn ich so lese, was Du sonst so für Touren fährst...  Da ist kein konditioneller Streß angesagt...
> Und steil ist auch nicht zwingend notwendig. Hab heute mal den Heine-Weg als letzte Etappe zum Gipfel genommen, der war schon etwas steil, mußte mit 32/17 und Schnee viel schieben, gibt aber noch viele andere Tourvarianten, die meisten locker fahrbar.



Brocken und nicht steil? Wenn du von Norden kommst, musst du zum Schluss den Hirtenstieg hoch - und der hat über 2 km ziemlich konstant 20% Steigung Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du *den*mit nem Singlespeeder hoch gefahren bist. Das dürfte nicht mal Ned Overend schaffen. Oder bist du über den 55D (Kompasswanderkarte) und dann zum Schluss über die Brockenstrasse hoch? Die ist aber speziell in der Knochenbrecherkurve verdammt saftig. Da bitte ich doch mal um genauere Infos.


----------



## Alwood (31. Dezember 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> ...bis ich eins meiner SSP mit Kette nutzen kann...


 
Alles eine Sache von situations- und leistungsangepasst richtigem Übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## Deleted 292722 (31. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag fuhr ich die erste (sic!) MTB-Tour des Jahres. Vorher bin ich nur im Alltag oder kurze Runden mit dem Renner gefahren. Los ging es in Alsfeld. Im Industriegebiet Altenburg war der Himmel noch blau. Zumindest gab es Wolkenlöcher...




Weiter hoch auf den Homberg. An der alten Grillhütte vorbei, nicht zum Sendeturm, sondern weiter gerade aus. Am Waldrand rechts kurz gehalten und eine kurze Unterhaltung mit einer rüstigen Oma von 73 Jahren geführt. Die war mit den Wanderstöcken am walken. "Die Knie wollen nicht mehr so ganz, aber man kann ja nicht nur nichts tun. Da wird man ja alt und steif." Die war cool!




Weiter Richtung Hardmühle. Schöner Blick in die Senke, der allerdings nicht gut zu fotographieren war. Alte Fuji Finepix...




An der Hardmühle vorbei, die alte Haltestelle Auerberg passiert, den Buckel rauf, falsch abgebogen, in Schwarz raus gekommen -statt am See. Wieder in den Wald und endlich: Wolfzählteich! Hier war ich zuletzt mit dem Rad ca 1999!




Damals war der Wald im Hintergrund noch dicht und dunkel.

In dieser Richtung...




...geht es dann weiter.

Erst gut rauf auf den Berg, dann runter zur Haltestelle Auerberg, wo ich auf dem Hinweg schon war. Dann neben der alten Bahntrasse lang und auf der alten Brücke ein Stilleben:





Schließlich dieses Kleinod in Eifa gesehen. Es ist übrigens Deko! Die Kette war nicht gespannt und das Töpfchen auf dem Gepäckträger war mit Kabelbindern am Tor und am Träger fest gemacht.





Alles in Allem ca 45 km. Drei mal geschoben und mit vielen Photo- und Erinnerungspausen. Eine Reise in meine Vergangenheit. Das war mal mein Hausrevier und jetzt habe ich mich sogar zwei mal leicht verfahren... Wird Zeit wieder mehr zu fahren...

Auf ein gutes, touren- und kilometerreiches 2014!


----------



## HorstSt (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie weit er das Knie beugen kann, hat ja nichts mit der Übersetzung, sondern mit dem Radius der Pedale zu tun. Also "ertragen" wir einstweilen noch den Anblick des Kickbikes und wünschen gute Besserung.
Dass Rollern Spaß macht, weiß ich seit ein paar Tagen auch: Ich habe ein Kickboard (allerdings wieder eine andere Art von "Fortbewegungsmittel" als ein Kickbike) gefunden und in Betrieb genommen. Deshalb werden meine Fahrräder nicht arbeitslos, aber ab und zu . . .
Es ist ja eher ein Skateboard mit Lenker, aber schwerer zu fahren als diese Mini-Roller. Problem sind bei beiden die kleinen Räder. Daher würde ich mir einen Mini-Roller auch nicht kaufen, wohl aber ein Kickbike, wenn ich mal ein günstiges finden würde, oder einen Rahmen. Wie gesagt: ab und zu . . .




Hier wäre mit Kickboard und Co. nix zu wollen, mit Kickbike schon - und mit'm Radl sowieso.

Horst


----------



## Burba (31. Dezember 2013)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


> Am Sonntag fuhr ich die erste (sic!) MTB-Tour des Jahres. Vorher bin ich nur im Alltag oder kurze Runden mit dem Renner gefahren.... Wird Zeit wieder mehr zu fahren...
> Auf ein gutes, touren- und kilometerreiches 2014!


Dein erster Tourbericht? Dann herzlich willkommen hier .


----------



## RazorRamon (31. Dezember 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Wie weit er das Knie beugen kann, hat ja nichts mit der Übersetzung, sondern mit dem Radius der Pedale zu tun. Also "ertragen" wir einstweilen noch den Anblick des Kickbikes und wünschen gute Besserung.


Vielen Dank für die zutreffende Erklärung und für den Besserungswunsch! Ich sehne mich wie noch nie nach dem SSP-Fahren, weil ich genau weiß, dass es erst dann wirklich aufwärts geht, wenn das wieder möglich ist!


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (31. Dezember 2013)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


> Weiter Richtung Hardmühle. Schöner Blick in die Senke, der allerdings nicht gut zu fotographieren war. Alte Fuji Finepix...



Dafür sind es aber tolle Bilder geworden.

Schöner Bericht!

Grüsse und guten Rutsch allen.


----------



## Deleted 292722 (31. Dezember 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Dein erster Tourbericht? Dann herzlich willkommen hier .


Moin,
na ja, erster Bericht nicht. Allerdings habe ich vor Zeiten hier _unter anderem Namen _geschrieben, mich dann aber abgemeldet. Motorrad statt Fahrrad gefahren. Viele persönliche Veränderungen... Und jetzt bin ich wieder hier. *grins* 

Gruß,
Fuchs


----------



## Drood (31. Dezember 2013)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


>



Also 2014 bitte öfter "touren" und so schöne Berichte schreiben!!!! 

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass es hier aussieht als wäre keinerlei Spannung auf der Kette, der Kettenspanner scheint einfach in Ruhestellung zu sein?

Gruß Silke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Dezember 2013)

Heute gab es die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr. Technisch top, menschlich flop sag ich als abschließendes Fazit. Aber fangen wir mal an...

Es sollte also wieder aufs Rad gehen. Kaum war der alte Dreck ausgehärtet sollte neuer dazukommen. Körperlich fühlte ich mich fit, die ersten Höhenmeter direkt hinter dem Haus wurde fast komplett im sitzen abgestrampelt - gutes Zeichen! Puls irgendwo bei 176.

Die Tour ging hinauf zum Napoleonstein, Matsch und Frostboden ließen nur einen schweren Tritt zu, die Pulsuhr piepste wie verrückt. Oben angekommen schaute mich ein anderer Mtbler im Gegenlicht an - dicke Gabel, dickes Fully. Kurzer Gruß und bemitleidenswerter Blick seinerseits. Egal - Abfahrt zum Sonnenbergkamm. Toller Ausblick bei bestem Wintersonnenschein. Einige Wanderer kamen mir entgegen und sie grüßten alle sehr freundlich! 






Der Kamm wurde schnell passiert und es ging auf einem rutschig matschigen Singletrail Richtung Papiermühle. Eine lange Asphaltstraße führte hinauf zu meinem Lieblingstrail aus dem letzten Video. Flux den Trail heruntergefahren, die Papiermühle passiert und ab ins Langetal.
Hier beginnt eine ca 500m lange Asphaltstraße welche stetig bergauf geht. Damit ihr mal seht mit was für Steigungen ich mich abgeben muss:





Anfang

Hinter dem Tunnel gehts links weg und natürlich weiter bergauf:






Der Bodenfrost war tückisch, zweimal ist mir der Ikon weggeflutscht - besonders schön wenn man gerade komplett im Bergdrücken ist. Argh! Bin aber tapfer durchgefahren - Puls oben 189, huiuiui...

Es gab dann ein Stückchen flache Zubringerstraße, auf der Mitte ging es rechts in den Wald. Ich weiß nicht was los wahr, aber das Hinterrad war so schwergängig. Beim Aufstieg zum Bismarkturm musste ich einmal kurz nach dem Anfang einen Stop einlegen - ich war erschöpft und die Arme schmerzten nach dem letzten Anstieg. Nach einer kurzen Erholung, dem freirotzen der Nase und tiefem durchatmen ging es dann weiter den Serpentinenpfad hinauf. 






Kurz vor dem Gipfel war eine Freeridegruppe welche gerade einen Baumstamm beiseite legte. Natürlich standen sie mir direkt im Weg und ich erntete nur komische Blicke weil ich mich kraftschnaubend den Trail hinaufdrückte. Oben angekommen ging es dann locker flockig auf ebener Strecke weiter. Ein Singletrail hier, einer da, und immernoch ein schwerer Antrieb. Es ging zum Forsthaus. Ich fuhr an einem Haus mit offener Pforte vorbei. Plötzlich hörte ich wie ein Hund auf mich scharf gemacht wurde, "hol ihn dir!" - WTF?!??! Ich schaute mich um und ein fettwanstiger Mischling rannte aus der Pforte, ich hab noch schnell in die Pedale gedrückt und nach 50m war der Köter schlapp. Wenn ich den Penner erwische! 

Nach dem Forst kam ich zum Schottplatz. Ein netter Wanderer grüßte mich und wünschte mir einen guten Rutsch. Ich bog ab und fuhr zum Häckelstein, diesen passierte ich und es ging zum verschlafenen Dörchen Coppanz. Windräder, Sonnenschein und Bauernvolk empfing mich, alle grüßten freundlich.
Dort sah ich auch das erste Eis für diesen Winter!











Coppanz ist toll, liegt weit oben auf dem Berg und egal in welche Himmelsrichtung man fährt, es geht fast immer bergab. Ich startete also zu einem schönen rasanten Singletrail - natürlich die Brille vergessen...






Ich feuerte also da hinunter, Tränen liefen mir aus den Augenwinkeln und spritzen weg... es war kalt und unangenehm. Die Kälte war garnicht das Problem, aber das man durch den Fahrtwind nicht richtig sieht wo die holprigen Stellen sind war nervig! 
Auf der Mitte angekommen lag haufenweise Frost... dort kommt den ganzen Tag kein Sonnenlicht hin weil die Sonne so flach steht im Winter.






In Nennsdorf endete der Trail. Hier sollte die Fahrt aber noch nicht vorbei sein, Cospoth war das Ziel. Ich war wieder im Tal, musste also kräftig bergauf. Es fuhr sich erstaunlich gut, den gesamten Trail bin ich hinaufgefahren ohne Schieben - wow! 
Das Tagesziel war schon in Sichtweite - die Sonne ging langsam unter, wurde Zeit das ich mich auf den Heimweg machte!






Also flux zum Turm pedaliert und den allerletzten Sonnenuntergang für dieses Jahr mitgenommen, schön wars!






Anschließend ging es mit rasanter Fahrt hinab nach Göschwitz, @FlowinFlo kennt den Weg, wir sind damals das Ding hochgefahren/geschoben... die Abfahrt war irre schnell, der Dreck spritzte und das Rad lag wie auf Schienen. In Göschwitz angekommen wurde ich schon von Böllern und anderem Silvesterkrams begrüßt. Der Heimweg war langweilig - Radweg Radweg Radweg. In der Innenstadt war mein Tagestief, menschlicher Natur. Ich fuhr erst Straße, bin dann auf ein paralleles, asphaltiertes Gleisbett ausgewichen. Man behindert da ja niemanden, sollte man meinen.

Ich wollte gerade Bunnyhop auf den Fußweg machen, sah aber das vorne Leute sind und ich diese aufschrecken würde - also weiter auf dem Gleisbett. Einige Meter vor mir sprang plötzlich ein Vater mit seinen zwei Knirpsen aufs Gleisbett und wollten es passieren - keiner schaut ob vielleicht eine Bahn oder ähnliches kommt. Ich bremste und stand fast, der Vater war noch immer einige Meter weg, sah mich, zog seine Bälger zurück und pflaumte mich voll das ich mit meinem "Ding" doch woanders fahren sollte. Hallo? Ich meinte im vorbeifahren nur freundlich das er beim rüberrennen auch bisschen auf seine Kinder schauen sollte das nichts passiert. Dann pflaumte er mich wieder an und ich fragte ob er ein Problem hat. Er beschimpfte mich, ich fuhr weiter und wünschte dem Poausgang noch einen guten Rutsch. Er brüllte mir hinterher das wir das doch hier austragen können und das ich mich nicht trauen würde. Was hätte ich davon ihn niederzustrecken?????? Am Ende bin ich der Doofe!

Wie mich solche Menschen ankotzen, egal wo man mit dem Fahrrad fährt, irgendwer hat immer was zu meckern. War trotzdem eine gute Tour, recht zügig und nur 1x schieben. Klasse.
Apfeltelefon meint 30km in 2:10min bei 1200hm - die Kilometer stimmen, die Höhenmeter zieh ich mal noch 1/4 ab und komme bei realen 900hm raus.

Ich wünsche allen SSPlern, und die die es noch werden wollen einen Guten Rutsch! Bleibt anständig und grüßt die Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 292722 (31. Dezember 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> Also 2014 bitte öfter "touren" und so schöne Berichte schreiben!!!!
> 
> Aufgefallen ist mir, dass es hier aussieht als wäre keinerlei Spannung auf der Kette, der Kettenspanner scheint einfach in Ruhestellung zu sein?


Hi Silke,
der Spanner ist letztlich nur eine Aluplatte die mit einer Schraube im Schaltauge fixiert ist. Da verstellt und federt nix! Das bedeutet immer mal wieder mit einem 6er Inbus und einem13er Maul nachstellen. Der Spanner funktioniert idR problemlos. Vorhin habe ich etwas nachgestellt, weil's mir auch aufgefallen ist... Das ist "lästiger" als eine Spannung per Feder, aber am Single ist ja sonst nie nix nicht zu machen. Also, was solls?!

Am Renner habe ich horizontale Ausfaller... Ein Traum!

Rutscht mal alle gut nach 2014!
Euer Fuchs


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Dezember 2013)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


>



Ist das ein Rohloff-Spanner?


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Dezember 2013)

Mann, da kriegt man ja vom Lesen schon gut Puls! 
Da hast du ja wieder gut was weggekämpft und ich habe mich dank Krankheit mit einem müden Spaziergang ganz in der Nähe von Coppanz zufriedengegeben....
Zwischen Coppanz und Nennsdorf müssen wir auch nochmal ein bisschen nach Trails wühlen!

Ich schaue in letzter Zeit in Jena auch öfter in nicht grüßende, leicht entrückt und fragend blickene Gesichter von Bikern abseits der apshaltierten Wege. 

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch an die SSP-Gemeinde!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mann, da kriegt man ja vom Lesen schon gut Puls!
> Da hast du ja wieder



Durchschnittspuls 160. ;-) In den letzten 4 Tagen war ich 3x Radfahren, insgesamt über 100km - da frage ich mich wie manche "nur" auf 3000km/Jahr kommen mit ihren Highend-Schalträdern? Fahren die nur Bikepark?


----------



## Drood (31. Dezember 2013)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


> Hi Silke,
> der Spanner ist letztlich nur eine Aluplatte die mit einer Schraube im Schaltauge fixiert ist. Da verstellt und federt nix! Das bedeutet immer mal wieder mit einem 6er Inbus und einem13er Maul nachstellen. Der Spanner funktioniert idR problemlos. Vorhin habe ich etwas nachgestellt, weil's mir auch aufgefallen ist... Das ist "lästiger" als eine Spannung per Feder, aber am Single ist ja sonst nie nix nicht zu machen. Also, was solls?!
> 
> Am Renner habe ich horizontale Ausfaller... Ein Traum!
> ...




Hi Fuchs,

dankeschön, da muss ich aber nochmal nachhaken. Du löst also den Spanner, drückst mit ihm die Kette nach oben und schraubst ihn dann so wieder fest?

Gruß Silke


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2013)

Hund auf radfahrer hetzen? Wohl fieber!


----------



## killercouch (31. Dezember 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Heute gab es die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr. Technisch top, menschlich flop sag ich als abschließendes Fazit. Aber fangen wir mal an...
> 
> Es sollte also wieder aufs Rad gehen. Kaum war der alte Dreck ausgehärtet sollte neuer dazukommen. Körperlich fühlte ich mich fit, die ersten Höhenmeter direkt hinter dem Haus wurde fast komplett im sitzen abgestrampelt - gutes Zeichen! Puls irgendwo bei 176.
> 
> ...



Schöne Tour und vor allem schicke Bilder (sieht alles ein wenig retro aus, war Instagram im Spiel???). Man beneide ich Euch alle, die Berge hinterm Haus  haben... hier bei uns, wo man montags sieht, wer am Wochenende zu Besuch kommt, muss man sich mächtig strecken für ein paar magere Höhenmeterchen...

Zum Thema Pöbler: Ich hab mir angewöhnt in solchen Situationen, wortlos mein Telefon zu zücken, so zu tun, als ob ich ein Photo von dem/der Betreffenden mache, weise-wissend zu lächeln und weiterzufahren. Keine Ahnung, was die Betreffenden denken aber die Gesichter, die sie machen, sind immer ein großer Spaß... Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich solche Situationen mit dem Fahrrad dankenswerter Weise recht selten habe...


----------



## killercouch (31. Dezember 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Brocken und nicht steil? Wenn du von Norden kommst, musst du zum Schluss den Hirtenstieg hoch - und der hat über 2 km ziemlich konstant 20% Steigung Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du *den*mit nem Singlespeeder hoch gefahren bist. Das dürfte nicht mal Ned Overend schaffen. Oder bist du über den 55D (Kompasswanderkarte) und dann zum Schluss über die Brockenstrasse hoch? Die ist aber speziell in der Knochenbrecherkurve verdammt saftig. Da bitte ich doch mal um genauere Infos.



Genauere Infos? Bitte gerne!



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Brocken und nicht steil?
> ...



Jupp, Brocken und nicht steil! Genaus so siehts aus. Es gibt steile Stellen und Trails, keine Frage, insgesamt gibt es aber viele entspannte Tourmöglichkeiten ohne sich totzumachen. Würde man den Forumskollegen aus dem Alpenraum den Brocken als steil anempfehlen, würden diese vermutlich eher schmunzeln... 



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du von Norden kommst, musst du zum Schluss den Hirtenstieg hoch - und der hat über 2 km ziemlich konstant 20% Steigung Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du *den*mit nem Singlespeeder hoch gefahren bist. Das dürfte nicht mal Ned Overend schaffen.
> ...



In der Tat bin ich den Heinrich-Heine-Weg hoch! Lies nochmal genau, was Du von mir zitiert hast, da steht, das ich viele Stellen schieben musste! Ich schätze mal, das ich das Stück Plattenweg bis hoch fifty/fifty geschoben und gefahren bin. Daraus allgemein abzuleiten, dass das mit dem einem Eingänger nicht zu fahren ist, nichtmal, wenn man Ned Overend ist, halte ich für - entschuldige bitte - Unsinn! Man kann ja ein Gelände-SSP mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen ausstatten. Ich habe 32/17 gewählt, damit musste ich die betreffende Stelle oft schieben. Wäre die Übersetzung z.B. 32/22 gewesen, wäre ein Absteigen nicht nötig gewesen. Wählt man die richtige Übersetzung, dann ist mit einem SSP alles fahrbar, was mit einem Schaltrad auch möglich ist, egal ob man Ned Overend oder Lieschen Müller heißt.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> ...
> Oder bist du über den 55D (Kompasswanderkarte) und dann zum Schluss über die Brockenstrasse hoch? Die ist aber speziell in der Knochenbrecherkurve verdammt saftig.
> ...



Ich kenne dieses 55D nicht und auch nicht eine Kompasswanderkarte, aber die Brockenstraße, die bin ich schon oft gefahren, mit einer Übersetzung von 32/17 fahre ich die durch, bin zwar oben gut am keuchen, aber durch ist durch... , auch die Knochenbrecherkurve geht.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Brocken und nicht steil?
> ...
> Da bitte ich doch mal um genauere Infos.



Und zum Abschluss noch mal: Ja, Brocken halte ich für ein moderates Radlgebiet! Warst Du mal an einem "Premium-Sonntag" oben? So ein Sonntag im Mai bei nicht zu heißem aber sonnigen Wetter? Da wo sich die Leute oben tottrampeln? Da sind dann auch extrem viele Radler da und erstaunlich viele die zeitlich eher im hinteren Drittel des Lebens rangieren und auf klapprigen Tourenrädern unterwegs sind, sogar bei meiner Tour vorgestern (aufm Gipfel: Minusgrade, stürmig, neblig) hab ich oben zwei Herren so Ende vierzig/Anfang fünfzig mit Tourenrädern samt Ortlieb-Taschen und Lenkerkartentasche getroffen und mit denen geplaudert. Der Brocken ist also insgesamt ganz offensichtlich (auch) für "einfache" Tourenradler geeignet und nicht nur für kraftstrotzende junge Männer mit dicken Beinen!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Januar 2014)

@killercouch: nein, instagram ist zu plump. bei mir ist es ein workflow in afterlight den ich auf radbilder anwende. solch eine app für den rechner würde mir enorme arbeit abnehmen. 

Bezüglich Pöbelei versuche ich stillschweigend weiterzufahren, klappt aber nicht immer und dann gibts auch Kosenamen. Ich stell mich doch nicht solch einem Bauern gegenüber und fotografiere den. Am Ende will der sich kloppen - da setzt der männliche Urtrieb ein. Also einfach ignorieren, wenns auch schwer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> In der Tat bin ich den Heinrich-Heine-Weg hoch! Lies nochmal genau, was Du von mir zitiert hast, da steht, *das ich viele Stellen schieben musste!* Ich schätze mal, das ich das Stück Plattenweg bis hoch *fifty/fifty geschoben und gefahren* bin. Daraus allgemein abzuleiten, dass das mit dem einem Eingänger nicht zu fahren ist, nichtmal, wenn man Ned Overend ist, halte ich für - entschuldige bitte - Unsinn! Man kann ja ein Gelände-SSP mit verschiedenen Übersetzungen ausstatten. Ich habe 32/17 gewählt, damit musste ich die betreffende Stelle oft schieben. *Wäre die Übersetzung z.B. 32/22 gewesen, wäre ein Absteigen nicht nötig gewesen.*



Ja gut, *das* kann ich nachvollziehen.

Von den älteren Trekkingradlern mit Packtaschen habe ich auch einige gesehen. Die haben aber die Brockenstrasse trotz Schatung hoch geschoben.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Januar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Von den älteren Trekkingradlern mit Packtaschen habe ich auch einige gesehen. Die haben aber die Brockenstrasse trotz Schatung hoch geschoben.



Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn sie mit schweren Trekkingrädern und Gepäck dort hochgefahren wären! oO


----------



## Drood (1. Januar 2014)

Heute ging es zu Beginn am alten Deich entlang:



Ein wenig Verfall:



Bei uns gibts immer irgendwie was mit Wasser:



Für sowas musste ich schon ein Stück weit fahren. Und ich hab's nach oben geschafft! Keuchend und schiebend....



Ganz oben:



Wieder runter - end of trail für Fans von Longboard-Schutzblechen:



Wieder hochgeschoben und das hier, das hier ist eine Löwin. Herr Löwe und noch ein Mädel saßen da auch zuerst und haben sich die Beute auf Rädern im Geiste schon geteilt. Bis ich den Knipskasten raus hatte, waren 2/3 des Motivs schon wieder gelangweilt weitermarschiert:



Die Strecke ging an einem kleinen Zoo entlang, das die Burschen aber so direkt am Weg sind, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Verschwitzt vom schieben und keuchen wollte ich ein Bad nehmen, durfte aber nicht:



Hier habe ich angehalten, weil mitten auf dem Weg, der zwischen zwei Wassergräben entlangführt ein Fischchen lag. Eine große Rotfeder, äußerlich unverletzt, noch mit klaren und glänzenden Augen. Ich hab sie schnell ins Wasser getragen, aber ich glaube es war schon zu spät. Wie sie auf den Weg kam, ist mir ein Rätsel.



Und zurück ging es wieder am alten Deich lang, nur überraschenderweise in die andere Richtung:




Frohes Neues!!
LG Silke


----------



## ph0 (1. Januar 2014)

Meine Güte, was für ein 1. Januar!
Temperaturen wie im Frühling und eine Luft zum mit der Zunge schnalzen.
Also ab aufs Rad und die erste größere Tour unter die Stollen genommen.
Auf den heutigen 68km bin ich mehr Radfahrern begegnet, wie im gesamten Dezember.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn sich der Winter bis zum Frühling hin derart gestalten würde.
















Und natürlich Allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr und viele spannende Kilometer!


_sers
ph0_


----------



## HorstSt (3. Januar 2014)

Kleine Neujahrstour in die Wahner Heide.




Ein Lob auf die Muddy-Mary-Kombi.




X-mal gefahren und immer wieder was Neues: wo die Sülz in die Agger mündet.




Kleines Stilleben am Flohberg.

Horst


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Januar 2014)

@rad_fan: Schöner Tourbericht und geile Fotos, freue mich immer über deine SSP Fahrberichte.
Hättest du noch mal deine Nase freigerotzt als du diesen Pöbler gequert hast... cool....Rotz ihn wech.
Das Rad gefällt mir immer mehr wenn ich es sehe....dachte auch an ein 29er Steel von On One...
Finde das Inbread in sand-beige ganz nett...der Kurs war auch recht interessant.

Achja, schöne Gegend bei Dir ....Frohes Neues Jahr und lass dich unterwegs nicht unterkriegen von diesen Blödmenschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2014)

Lokalrunde ohne alkohol


----------



## Deleted 292722 (4. Januar 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Du löst also den Spanner, drückst mit ihm die Kette nach oben und schraubst ihn dann so wieder fest?
> 
> Gruß Silke


Genau *grins*


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Januar 2014)

Heute gings auf eine kurze entspannte Runde mit dem Flo. Zwei Stunden über Stock und Stein. Bis auf kleine Wandergruppen gabs keine Ausbremser. Apfeltelefon sagt 26km und 1100hm, reale 700 triftts aber eher denk ich. 

War die zweite Tour für 2014, super Start ins Jahr!






Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den barometrischen Tachos? Sind die halbwegs genau bzgl. der Höhenmeter?


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Januar 2014)

Hab einen von Sigma, solange die Wetterlage stabil ist sind die gezählten Höhenmeter ziemlich genau.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Januar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Hab einen von Sigma, solange die Wetterlage stabil ist sind die gezählten Höhenmeter ziemlich genau.


Hast du eine Modellbezeichnung? Habe einen SigmaSport Pulsgurt, kann man sowas koppeln?


----------



## Peter Lang (5. Januar 2014)

Hatte bis vor kurzem ja drei Räder in Gebrauch und an zweien einen etwas älteren BC 2209 benutzt und am dritten einen BC 14.12, den gibt es schon für 30€. Der 2209 hat auch eine Pulsanzeige da war der Pulsgurt dabei. 
Am iPhone benutze ich die App upmove, da sind die Höhenmeter nach etlichen updates inzwischen auch ziemlich genau.


----------



## Deleted 292722 (5. Januar 2014)

OK, heute dann die erste Tour des neuen Jahres. Recht eng an der letzten Tour vom letzten Jahr, aber dieses Mal mit geschalteter Begleitung. Besagter Begleiter rief mich gestern Abend an und fragte ob ich heut Lust auf eine kleine Runde hätte. So grobe 30km zum einrollen ins neue Jahr. Mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10-12 km/h. Sagte er. Am Telefon. Ähm, ja...

Zuerst rüber zur Hardtmühle.





Rüber zum See. Den langen Berg rauf im stehen. Wie auch sonst. Und immer den "Schalter im Nacken". Jetzt nicht so ala Cyborg... Das war echt cool. Oben war Thomas vielleicht eine halbe Minute hinter mir. Das gab mir genug Luft zum Atmen. Boa. Platt.

Am See:





Dann auf relativ direktem Wege zurück. Dabei muss ich sagen dass es zwei Arten von Radfahrern gibt: 1. Die Wanderer, so wie ich. Die machen mal Pause, machen mal Photos, trinken einen Tee.
Und 2. die Jogger. Die fahren los, ziehen durch und halten erst kurz vor der Dusche wieder an. 

Und darum konnte ich heute nicht so viele Bilder machen. Aber als wir uns getrennt hatten machte ich erst mal kurze Pause in den Erlen. Dat is enne Park in dat Ort wo ich leb.





Ach ja, Kollateralschäden des Tages gab es auch:





Aber, als Einzelgängermännermann...




Steht Mann da drüber.. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Euch und mir noch ein gutes, neues Jahr und viele schöne Touren.

PS: Ca 40km, statt 10-12km/h im Schnitt hatten wir knapp 20km/h(!). Habe fertig.


----------



## Drood (6. Januar 2014)

Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


> Steht Mann da drüber..



Klar steht Mann da drüber - weil Frau wahrscheinlich waschen muss 

Bericht und Bilder gefallen 

Gruß Silke


----------



## ph0 (7. Januar 2014)

Am Sonntag noch zwischen 1000! Startern beim 1. Lauf der WWBT-2014













und heute dann komplett allein auf weiter Flur unterwegs 

























_sers
ph0_


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Januar 2014)

Hier gibts die schmutzigen Räder 
Heute mit Vatis Eisenschwein nicht auf Lust-Tour gewesen sondern ganz schnöde zur Arbeit.
Nasser Asphalt, Schlaglöcher, dunkel wie im Elefanten-Arsch morgens um 6...
Und am Ziel (Arbeit), dann das hier:





0,9 Zöllig ohne Profil (meins) neben 4,0 Zöllig mit Profil

Schbass gemacht hat die (Arbeits-)Tour heute dennoch. Morgen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Januar 2014)

Herrliches Wetter lud auch mich wieder zu einer kleinen Runde ein!
Schnell aus der Stadt heraus gerollt und schon kämpfte ich mich den ersten Trail hoch.
Nasse Wurzeln und kurze, steile Stücke wurden mir aber bald zum Verhängnis, sodass ich kurzerhand in den Schiebemodus wechselte.

Hier war´s noch fahrbar! 





Der Trail endete kurz darauf auf einer sehr idyllischen Waldautobahn, die leider durch Erntearbeiten nicht lang so blieb.
Zum Glück war der Weg nur ein begrenztes Stück aufgewühlt und matschig. Schon war der Spuk vorbei.





Der Weg führte mich vorbei an stattlichen alten Bäumen..





... und zum ersten Rastplatz auf dem Berg mit Blick auf Winzerla. Der sonst recht hübsche Ausblick konnte mich diesmal dann aber doch nicht zum Verweilen überreden...





Von wo der @rad_fan an Silvester kam, da will ich noch hin. Blick auf den Coppanzer Berg...





Weiter ging es auf einem versteckten Trail oberhalb der A4 (dieses Stück werden viele eher aus den Verkehrsnachrichten kennen: "4km Stau zwischen Jena Göschwitz und Magdala..." doch wird das neue Stück A4 durch genau diesen Berg, auf dessen Kamm ich fuhr, noch in diesem Jahr fertiggestellt). Plötzlich endete der Weg an einem Acker. Der fleißige Bauer hatte mit dem Pflug mal wieder auf den cm genau am Randbewuchs angesetzt. Also musste ich über das feuchte und lehmige Feld. Argh!
Hier sollte sich rächen, dass ich Mountainbikereifen in einem viel zu schmalen Rahmen fahre.
Es drehte sich nichts mehr und ich hatte so sehr damit zu tun, das Rad zu tragen, die Räder freizukratzen und mich von Kletten zu befreien,
dass ich vergaß, Bilder von dem Unglück zu machen. Ihr müsst euch die Sauerrei also denken! 

Ich landete schließlich in Pösen, von wo aus mich die Landstraße nach Schorba trug. Wenigstens wurde ich auf dem unspektakulären Stück Asphalt den letzten Dreck wieder los, der mir gehörig um die Ohren flog.
Auf der anderen Seite des Tals angekommen holte ich meine wohlverdiente Pause nach dieser Plackerei nach.
Es fand sich ein liegender Stamm in einem wunderbar nach Waldboden duftenden Stück Nadelwald und ich machte es mir bequem.





Anschließend ging es wieder abwärts ins nächste Seitental bei Nennsdorf. Erneut verlor sich der Weg irgendwo im Laub und ich musste mich ein steiles Stück durch aufgetürmtes Laub tasten, unter dem sich tückische Äste verbargen. Unten meinte ich einen Weg zu sehen und öffnete zuversichtlich die Bremse, doch stellte sich das helle Grün als eingezäunte Weide heraus.
Also hieß es bremsen, zweimal klettern und dann erst fand ich mich auf einem Weg wieder!
Von hier aus ging es wieder zum nächsten Bergkamm hoch...





Nach einer kurzen Schiebepassage fand ich mich dann endlich auf dem von weitem gesehenen Berg bei Coppanz wieder und die untergehende Sonne riet zum Heimweg...


----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2014)

*@ph0*

*@FlowinFlo*


beides 
der Wasserturm im Nirgendwo ist spannend


----------



## Deleted 292722 (7. Januar 2014)

Moin Silke,





Drood schrieb:


> Klar steht Mann da drüber - weil Frau wahrscheinlich waschen muss .


Du böses, böses Weib! Ich waschen mein Rad selber, direkt nach der Tour. Inklusive Kettenpflege. Mit Handfeger, Gartenschlauch und Spüli mit Schrubbelbürste für die Kette dauert das grob eine viertel Stunde. Das ist es mir Wert. Erst das Pferd, dann der Reiter. Darum liebt Gott Cowboys.

Aloha,
Fuchs


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Januar 2014)

Ist Weibsvolk anwesend? 
Silke meinte wohl eher die Klamotten?


----------



## DonKrawallo (8. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag noch zwischen 1000! Startern beim 1. Lauf der WWBT-2014_ph0_


 
Wuss? Sind das mittlerweile echt so viele? Als ich die Serie damals gefahren bin, so 2008, waren da immer nur 200 - 300 am Start meine ich. Aber find ich gut das es sich so etabliert hat.




Lieblingsfuchs schrieb:


> Erst das Pferd, dann der Reiter. Darum liebt Gott Cowboys.


 
Ich kenn das noch so: Erst das Material, dann der Soldat. Darum liebt Gott die Marines


----------



## Drood (9. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?
> Silke meinte wohl eher die Klamotten?



So isses natürlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2014)

Da ja angeblich doch noch Winter droht, heut noch mal raus ins Land.
Erst am Mittellandkanal gen Westen




Wurde zwar schön sonnig, dafür aber so stürmisch, dass ich gelegentlich schieben musste




dann durch den Landschaftspark Alt-Haldensleben







das hätt ich gern öfter, dass n alter Baum nen Ast als stummen Diener zur Verfügung stellt und das Bike hält, wenn man mal schnell knipsen will




weiter zur Hundisburg




von hier aus muss man in der Saison noch weiterfahren ins Bebertal, in der Veltheimsburg Kalorien tanken (die Stachelbeer-Baiser-Torte ist ein must have).
Aber heut über alte Wege zurück nach MD


----------



## cmbr (10. Januar 2014)

Peugeot Ventoux von ikweesesnisch auf Flickr


----------



## ph0 (11. Januar 2014)

Bevor der Winter richtig kommt, gestern dann noch schnell die erste Ausfahrt auf 28ern gedreht.
Dem "Schönwetterbraten" nicht wirklich trauend mal lieber das olle Gitane mit Blechen genommen ;-)















DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Wuss? Sind das mittlerweile echt so viele? Als ich die Serie damals gefahren bin, so 2008, waren da immer nur 200 - 300 am Start meine ich. Aber find ich gut das es sich so etabliert hat.



Josewohl, die Teilnehmerzahl ist langsam aber sicher an ihrer Machbarkeit angekommen.
So sehr ich den Veranstaltern ja dieses Feedback gönne, aber sobald es im Gelände ein wenig Technik voraussetzt, liegen die ersten
und es kommt in der Tat zu Staus.
Ergo, man versucht entweder mit in den ersten Gruppen zu fahren, oder wartet bis kurz vor Startschluss.
Außerdem kann man sich gut vorstellen wie Wald und Feldwege nach dem Durchpflügen von 1000+ Fahrern aussehen ...

Schaun wir mal wie sich das so entwickeln wird.
Sonntag ist jetzt erst einmal Werne an der Reihe.

Wen es interessiert, oder wer mal mitfahren will:
www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (11. Januar 2014)

Kurbeln tut noch sehr weh, Singlespeedrollern ein wenig, aber das muss ich aushalten um wieder dauerhaft auf Touren zu kommen!


----------



## michfisch (11. Januar 2014)

So, mal kurz zusammengesteckt und Fotos gemacht (konnte es nicht erwarten). Sattelstütze, Züge, Lenkerband (schwarzes Leder) fehlen noch. Gabel muss noch gekürzt werden und der hässliche Hot wisp Aufkleber kommt noch ab. Hoffe ich kann bald mal ne Runde drehen. Wiegt so die Kleinigkeit von 8,2 kg. Welche Farbe der Zughüllen soll ich nehmen. Sieht man hinten nicht viel von, da durch den Rahmen gehend.
Gruss M


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. Januar 2014)

Auch ein sehr schickes Rad. Hier ist allerdings die Tourengalerie.


----------



## michfisch (11. Januar 2014)

Sorry, is doch mein Tourenrad.
wenn´s stört kann das ja ein Admin verschieben.
Gruss M


----------



## RazorRamon (11. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> wenn´s stört kann das ja ein Admin verschieben.


Es stört hier nicht, auch Tourenfreunde sehen gerne schöne Räder.

Nur diejenigen, die in der Singlespeed-Galerie noch schönen Räder schauen, sich aber für die Touren-Galerie nicht interessieren sehen das schöne Rad nicht.

Also einfach noch mal dort posten, dann ist alles bestens!


----------



## DonKrawallo (12. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> Josewohl, die Teilnehmerzahl ist langsam aber sicher an ihrer Machbarkeit angekommen. So sehr ich den Veranstaltern ja dieses Feedback gönne, aber sobald es im Gelände ein wenig Technik voraussetzt, liegen die ersten und es kommt in der Tat zu Staus.
> Ergo, man versucht entweder mit in den ersten Gruppen zu fahren, oder wartet bis kurz vor Startschluss.
> Außerdem kann man sich gut vorstellen wie Wald und Feldwege nach dem Durchpflügen von 1000+ Fahrern aussehen ...
> 
> ...



Krass, will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie die Strecke nach 1000 Fahrern aussieht. Und das es zu Staus kommt...so richtig schwere Streckenteile hat es doch nie gegeben wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es war ja immer nur eine lockere Einstimmung für die kommende Saison und die größte Herausforderung war meist nur die Witterung.
Naja, solange die Verantwortlichen noch Herr der Lage sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (12. Januar 2014)

Nach der Tour im Teutoburgerwald, vor dem Radladen. 2,5 Stunden Regen und Schlamm.




Teutotour 11.01.2014 von Odessit-ms auf Flickr

Einige Anstiege waren lang und relativ steil, der Boden matschig und rutschig. Überall dicke Laubschicht. Ich hatte vorher 32:17 gewählt. Mit dem Schalter würde ich wahrscheinlich durchfahren. Mit einem gang gab es einige zum Teil lästige Schiebepassagen. Zum Glück war ich beim Schieben fast so schnell wie die Schalter-Kollegen .  Am Ende war ich erschöpft aber irgendwie zufrieden. Verrückt.


----------



## Drood (12. Januar 2014)

Odessit schrieb:


> Am Ende war ich erschöpft aber irgendwie zufrieden. Verrückt.



Nicht verrückt, völlig normales Ergebnis einer Tour mit dem Rad 

Witziges Bild, in dem Zustand vor dem Radladen!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

Heute war ja echt geniales Wetter zum biken. Hab ich direkt genutzt und die erste kleine Tour mit dem neuen Rad gedreht.



Gruß Peter


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute war ja echt geniales Wetter zum biken. Hab ich direkt genutzt und die erste kleine Tour mit dem neuen Rad gedreht.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Und, zufrieden?


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

Ja fährt sich echt prima, nur der Vorbau ist mir ein wenig zu kurz, kommt noch ein längerer drauf.


----------



## Drood (12. Januar 2014)

Kommt die Farbe auf dem Bild jetzt realistisch rüber?


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

Ja kommt ziemlich hin.Hier sieht mans ganz gut.


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

War übrigens ganz lustig, die letzten 3km bin ich auf einem Radweg heimgefahren. Dort hab ich zwei Mountainbiker getroffen und bin ne zeitlang mit denen gefahren.Nach ungefähr einem Kilometer hat sich einer über meine Trittfrequenz gewundert.Der war ganz baff als er meine Schaltung gesucht hat


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Januar 2014)

Heute gings bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen Radfahren. Option 1 war eine Straßenrunde mit dem neuen Rennrad zu machen. Option 2 beinhaltete eine leichte Anstrengung mit dem Mtb Ssp.

Option 2 wurde durchgeführt.

Es ging zum warmwerden in Richtung Camsdorfer Ufer. Dort angekommen fuhr ich schnurstraks hinauf zur Wilhelmshöhe. Erstaunlicherweise hatte ich einen sehr guten Tritt und bin die komplette Bergstrecke ohne Pause hinauf, irre. Auf der Höhe angekommen ließ ich etwas Luft vom Reifen weil ich die Schlammpforte in den Wald schon gesehen habe. Mit passendem Druck pedalierte ich mich bis zum ersten Zwischenstück. Komplett ohne schieben und mit Puls 190 kam ich da an, starkes Gefühl. Nach runtertakten von Puls ging es weiter zur ersten Aussicht, dem Fuchsturm. Mit knapp 400hm der höchste Punkt meiner Route.









Ein Besucher sah mir mein "Leiden" an als ich die Turmrampe hochgefahren kam. Wir hatten ein kurzes. Gespräch über Triathlon, Radfahren, Material und Rennen. Bei bestem Wetter rollte ich gleich weiter zum Steinkreuz und auf die obere Horizontale. Mir kamen unzählbar viele Wanderer und Erholungssuchende entgegen, ich bekam nur verstörte Blicke warum ich mit dem Rad fahre. Die Horizontale war schlammig, sehr schlammig.













Das erste Stück der Oberen ist langweilig und eben. Man folgt einer Forststraße. Irgendwann geht der Wanderweg rechts weg und man hangelt sich durch einen wurzelig verwinkelten Trail mit zwei krassen Rampen. Hier war der Ikon gefragt, mit weniger Luftdruck kam er damit ganz gut zurecht. Auch hier kamen mir Wanderer entgegen, sonst ist es dort menschenleer. Die Aussicht auf dem Weg ist richtig fein.







Irgendwann kam ich am dvb-t Funkturm an.






Die Beine und Motivation war noch frisch, ich entschied mich die Obere weiter zu fahren und dann kurz auf die mittlere zu wechseln um mich anschließend zur Unteren Horizontale zu hangeln. Gesagt getan. Nach vielen Minuten mit Schlamm, Spitzkehren und Serpentinen kam ich auf die Untere. Ein Wanderweg wie für Singlespeed gedacht: eng, kurvenreich, leichte bis mittlere Steigung, das hat richtig Spaß gemacht und mich etwas gefordert. 

Am Ende der Unteren Hori kam ich in Wöllnitz raus, ein kleines eingemeindetes Dorf. Von dort ging es hinauf zum Fürstenbrunnen. Ich demmelte also dort hinauf und sah weiter vorn zwei Schalter. Ich überholte sie leichtfüßig und grüßte. Etwas weiter oben traf ich einen Freund, wir schnackten kurz, mich überholte ein dritter Schalter mit ordentlich Tempo. Challenge accepted. Ich verabschiedete mich und jagte den Schalter. Nach wenigen Kurven hatte ich ihn. Mit hoher Frequenz und leichtem Gang pfiff er den Berg hoch. Die erste Rampe kam, ich hinten dran, an der zweiten längeren Rampe  ging ich in den Wiegetritt und schnellte grüßend an ihm vorbei. Tolles Gefühl. 

Am Brunnen angekommen schaute ich mir die Wanderkarte an und suchte eine neue Route. Da mich der Übermut gepackt hatte, und ich den ganzen Tag schon Höhenmeter gefressen habe ging es direkt vom Brunnen hinauf Richtung Sommerlinde. Eine langgezogene steile S-Kurve, geschätzt 1km mit 150hm, eng und glitschig durch Laub und Kalkfels wartete auf mich. Mit langsamen kontinuierlichem Tritt pedalierte ich den ersten Teil der Kurve hinauf, Puls am Anschlag. Ich pausierte auf der Mitte und sammelte Kraft für den zweiten Teil. Mein Ehrgeiz packte mich und ich wollte soweit wie möglich kommen ohne Schieben. Die ersten Meter waren leichtgängig, dann ging die Belastung los. Meter um Meter schlängelte ich mich den rutschigen Forstweg hinauf. Bei 2/3 der Strecke merkte ich wie die Arme schmerzten, der untere Rücken kniff. Ich schaute nach oben und mobilisierte alle Kraft um die letzten hundert Meter noch zu fahren. Es schmerzte, ich kauerte auf dem Lenker, wieder ein Meter geschafft, und noch einer. Der Rücken war undankbar, es drückte, ich kämpfte, nur noch 50m dann biste oben. Wieder schlängelte ich, die Rampe wurde steiler, ich brüllte bei jeder gefahrenen Kurve und presste die letzte Kraft vom Körper in die Beine. Ein Aufgeben stand nicht zur Debatte, jetzt nicht mehr!!!

Mit allerletzter Kraft hab ich die ebene Forststraße erreicht, überglücklich dieses Monstrum das erste Mal besiegt zu haben. Ganz großes Kino! Nach langsamer Erholungsfahrt und Regeneration rollte ich rechts in den Wald und begab mich auf eine Abfahrt zur mittleren Horizontale. Im Wald angekommen wurde ich mit sanften Waldtrails belohnt.







Ich folgte diesen und bekam wieder eine schöne Aussicht geboten.






Wieder ging es in den Wald. Wanderer kreuzten meinen Weg. Nach einer Weile kam ich direkt am Umfang der bekannten Kernberge raus, man fährt dann einen ganz tollen und engen Kalkschotterweg direkt am Berg entlang. Die Panoramaaussicht ist unbeschreiblich, man wird quasi erschlagen von Weite weil man vorher nur einen engen Wald gefahren ist. 






Es ging unspektakulär weiter Richtung Lobdeburg. Wieder viele Wandergruppen passiert und meine ersten Hänge gefahren als ich noch mit dem Schaltungsrad die passende Ssp Übersetzung suchte. Damals fast gestorben vor Anstrengung, heute technisch dort hinaufgeprügelt.

An der Lobdeburg angekommen musste ich warten bis alle Stockenten die steinigen Stufen hinaufgeklettert waren, danach ging es technisch und mit Hinterrad in der Luft die Treppen hinab. Entsetztes Staunen las ich aus den Gesichtern der Wanderer an denen ich vorbeibremste. Unten angekommen rollte ich einen Parallelweg welcher mich an den Fuß einer steilen Kalkrampe bringen sollte. Diese Rampe habe ich zum ersten Mal auf der letzten Auffahrt mit Flo geschafft. Heute wurde der Ehrgeiz gebauchpinselt und ich bin dieses fiese Stück auch wieder hinaufgekommen.

Mit gigantischem Puls kam ich auf dem Plateau an und fuhr Richtung Sommerlinde und folgte dem Pfad zurück zum Steinkreuz. Ich entspannte die Arme und probierte mich im Wheeliefahren. Kurz vor der Waldeinfahrt zum Kreuz überholte ich einen Mtbler mit 90er Jahre GT Rad. Den merkwürdigen Trekkinglenker mit Langen Hörnchen sah ich von weiten. Er fuhr in dieselbe Richtung und ich merkte wie er anzog als ich an ihm vorbeifuhr.

Das sah ich als Einladung ihn nicht vorbeizulassen. Wir ballerte also in dem Wald hinein, zu dieser Jahrleszeit gibt es Wildschweinsuhlen direkt auf dem Weg, lang, tief, matschig. Er war recht nah hinter mir und ich steuerte auf diese Löcher zu. Mit einem Wheelie durchwühlte mein Hinterrad die erste Kuhle, der Dreck spritze. Nach zwei weiteren Kuhlen und schnellem Tempo auf den Zwischenstücken drehte ich mich kurz um, er war weit abgeschlagen. Ich hielt das Tempo bis Steinkreuz und pausierte dort kurz. Er zischte an mir vorbei ohne ein Wort zu sagen.... Wie nett.

Ich entschloss mich über den Fuchsturmtrail heimzufahren. Haha! Ich kam kaum zum Fahren weil ich ständig für Wanderer auf dem engen Trail angehalten habe. Der Hammer waren zwei sehr betagte Damen, welche sich mühsam die steilen Steinstufen gegenseitig herunterhieften. 






Ich spottete etwas und meinte das sich die beiden ja den leichtesten Weg ausgesucht hätten, parallel dazu verläuft ein zweiter Wanderweg ohne Hindernisse. Sie meinten das sie in der Sonnenseite laufen wollten, okay das ist verständlich. Sie wackelten zur Seite und ich fuhr vorbei, nach 20m kam die nächste Gruppe!!! Ahhhhh!!

Wenigstens war das schnelle Treppenstück frei und ich konnte technisch schnell dort hinunterdüsen. Ich fuhr dann querfeldein einen kleinen Wurzeltrail. Die Räder blockierten und ich schlitterte auf dem Matsch zwischen einigen Wurzeln hindurch. Weit aufgerissene Kinderaugen und -Münder begleiteten dieses Spektakel. Mit Tempo kam ich wieder an der Wilhelmshöhe an und folgte dem matschigen Wanderweg weiter. Es spritzte und einige Matschbatzen überholten mich. Das letzte Stück war tückisch, aus dem Boden schauten vertikale Betonplatten etwa 20cm hinaus. Vermutlich ein Lawinenfang. Unzählige Male musste ich bei Tempo mit Bunnyhops darüberspringen, ein Hoch aufs Techniktraining.

Völlig Verschlammt kam ich daheim an. 

















Nach Reinigung des Rades und abkratzen mehrerer Zentimeter Schlamm war die Ausfahrt vorbei. 
33km, 2:36h, 1000hm... und da waren noch Reserven. Rennsteig2014 kann kommen wenn das so gut weitergeht.


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

Immer wieder schön zu lesen deine Berichte.Bin mal gespannt ob wir diesen Winter noch von Touren im Schnee berichten können,

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Ja, wieder schöne Touren und Bilder, aber tu mir bitte den Gefallen und kürz die Texte etwas .


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Januar 2014)

Hm, dann fehlen aber die Details zu den Fotos.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2014)

Für den geneigten Biker kommt eine Wochenendtour auf der Hori ja stets einer Selbstgeißelung gleich! 
Super Tourbericht!


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hm, dann fehlen aber die Details zu den Fotos.


Ich mein ja nicht, nichts schreiben, aber etwas knackiger, auf's Wesentliche und die Gags konzentriert (vielleicht bin ich ja durch meinen Job etwas überkritisch)


----------



## ph0 (12. Januar 2014)

Westfalen-Winter-Bike Trophy - 2. Lauf - RSC Werne
Wieder knapp 1000 Starter und noch mehr Schlamm






Meine Zähne knirschen immer noch 


sers, ph0


----------



## killercouch (12. Januar 2014)

@rad_fan: Schöne Tour! Sieht bzw. liest sich nach ner Menge Spaß (aus). Ich bin immer wieder neidisch auf Euch mit Bergen hinterm Haus... 

@ph0: schööööön


----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

Dafür das die Börde n einziger platter Zuckerrübenacker sein soll, geht's ganz schön oft bergauf




und wenn man dann auch wieder hochstrampeln muss, um in einen Ort zu kommen, der "Furt" im Namen hat (was ja eigentlich unten an nem fließenden Gewässer liegen sollte)  na ja




sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man zu stur ist um umzudrehen und nach nem Weg zu suchen






aber schön war's wieder


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2014)

Mensch Burba, das sieht ja aus, als ob deine Gegend noch nicht ans asphaltierte Straßennetz angeschlossen wurde! 
Tapfer!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Januar 2014)

Flachland ist perfekt zum Wheeliefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mensch Burba, das sieht ja aus, als ob deine Gegend noch nicht ans asphaltierte Straßennetz angeschlossen wurde!
> Tapfer!


Das liegt daran, dass ich die Bilder mit Asphalt unterm Reifen aussortiere


----------



## ph0 (12. Januar 2014)

@ Burba:


----------



## killercouch (12. Januar 2014)

@Burba: Ist mir da bei Deinen letzten Tourberichten immer was entgangen oder ist das ein Neuzuwachs?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> @Burba: Ist mir da bei Deinen letzten Tourberichten immer was entgangen oder ist das ein Neuzuwachs?



Wie? Du kennst den Titanhobel noch nicht? Fast zu schön um ihn mit Matsch vollzusauen.


----------



## killercouch (12. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie? Du kennst den Titanhobel noch nicht? Fast zu schön um ihn mit Matsch vollzusauen.



Naja, die Leitwölfe kenn ich schon, dass sich hier (neuerdings?) einer rumtreibt, war mir irgendwie entgangen... Naja, war übern Sommer auch 2,5 Monate raus...


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> @Burba: Ist mir da bei Deinen letzten Tourberichten immer was entgangen oder ist das ein Neuzuwachs?


Hab ich mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Soll das Dr. Fine ersetzen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (13. Januar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Hab ich mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Soll das Dr. Fine ersetzen .



Hab ich glatt übersehen! Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät, sehr schick das ganze, hab mir grad mal das Album durchgesehen.


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Hab ich glatt übersehen! Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät, sehr schick das ganze, hab mir grad mal das Album durchgesehen.


Danke


----------



## ph0 (16. Januar 2014)

Gestern dann mal die 1. Rickert-Runde des Jahres gedreht.








Schloss Westerwinkel bei Herbern













_Sers,
ph0_


----------



## Odessit (18. Januar 2014)

Wir lieben Schlamm! Und davon gab´s heute reichlich!


----------



## killercouch (18. Januar 2014)

Odessit schrieb:


> Wir lieben Schlamm! Und davon gab´s heute reichlich!




Wie? Und Deine Kollegen nehmen Dich noch mit auf Tour? Ohne Schaltung, Federung und Scheibenbremse??? 

Das zweite Photo sieht nach viel Spaß aus...


----------



## Germanbikes (18. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> Westfalen-Winter-Bike Trophy - 2. Lauf - RSC Werne
> Wieder knapp 1000 Starter und noch mehr Schlamm
> 
> 
> ...




Wunderschönes Rad, was ist denn das für ein Lenker, und wie fährt es sich, ich meine so mit der Körperhaltung auf längere Touren? Die Optik auf alle Fälle sieht toll aus. Kannst stolz sein auf Dein Ergebnis.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Januar 2014)

On one midge


----------



## Odessit (18. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Wie? Und Deine Kollegen nehmen Dich noch mit auf Tour? Ohne Schaltung, Federung und Scheibenbremse???


 Ach, die sind immer nett zu mir ... und lassen mich sogar ab und zu vorfahren 



killercouch schrieb:


> Das zweite Photo sieht nach viel Spaß aus...



Jo, alter Krater, glaube ich. Geht schön steil runter.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Januar 2014)

Der " Bunte Hund " und der Schokinator haben ein wenig Auslauf..Berlin Frohnau bei -1 Grad...


----------



## Burba (19. Januar 2014)

Der Schokinator gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. Januar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Der Schokinator gefällt mir!


danke, der braun lackierte Rahmen ist von Teilzeitfussel...der Rest von mir


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2014)

Braun ist eine tolle farbe für ein fahrrad. Ssp cx im 2:1 verhältnis.


----------



## Peter Lang (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das tolle Wetter bei uns hier heute auch noch mal für ne Tour genutzt. Zuerst gings los auf befestigten Wegen. Dann das Rad treffsicher im einzigen Schatten weit und breit platziert und ein Bild gemacht.




Dann ab in den Wald









So kann der Winter weitergehen

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Januar 2014)

Auch ich war unterwegs. Für @Burba gibts nur eine Kurzfassung:

54km, 14km echtes Gelände (40km Radweg, Zubringerstraße und eine schnelle Landstraßenabfahrt), 3:13h Fahrzeit, Viel Nebel!

Jena-Kahla Leuchtenburg(da wo das schicke Porzelan herkommt, also aus Kahla, nicht von der Burg)-Jena.

Highlights waren die schöne Ssp taugliche Landschaft um Kahla und die letzten 11% Steigung zur Burg. Auf den Radwegen habe ich Wheeliefahren geübt, 40m Rekord!!! 



























Schön wars.


----------



## Burba (19. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Auch ich war unterwegs. Für @Burba gibts nur eine Kurzfassung:



Wieder schöne Bilder. Mal in schwarz/weiss hat auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Januar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Wieder schöne Bilder. Mal in schwarz/weiss hat auch seinen Reiz.



Bei dem Schmuddelwetter lohnt sich Farbe nicht.


----------



## Havelland (20. Januar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Bei dem Schmuddelwetter lohnt sich Farbe nicht.


 Ich vote mal für Farbe und mehr Text. 

Aber wie auch immer. Danke fürs mit nehmen!

VG Andreas


----------



## 430er (20. Januar 2014)

Am Samstag 1. Kennenlernfahrt mit dem am Vortag abgeholten neuen Rädle unternommen







Oh wie ist's am Rhein so schön ...


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Januar 2014)

So ein Kona Unit ist schon was feines, nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 430er (20. Januar 2014)

Ja, ein Traum!!!! 

Hätte ich nicht gedacht ...


----------



## Erbse73 (20. Januar 2014)

Überlege ab und zu auch noch mal nen starres Stahl 29er als SSp aufzubauen...
Voodoo Soukri, On One Inbread, Kona....alles sehr schicke Räder.


----------



## ph0 (20. Januar 2014)

Gestern 3. Lauf WWBT-2014, wobei das dieses Jahr eher 'ne Frühlings-Bike, denn 'ne Winterbike-Trophy zu werden scheint.
Diesmal "nur" 856 Starter auf trockenem und damit extrem schnellen Geläuf.


andere welche, ...





sowie bei der Kontrolle welche ...






und meiner einer 






_sers,
ph0_


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Januar 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2014)

Jetzt kommen sicher gleich wieder Leute, die meinen, es sei ein Kreuz mit den Rollern in diesem Thread! 

Stimmungsvolles Wetter hast du da eingefangen!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Januar 2014)

@ razor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2014)

Einbein Treter halt


----------



## Alwood (21. Januar 2014)

Roller de Luxe...mit Getränkehalter...Vollausstattung sozusagen.


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Einbein Treter halt


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2014)

Ich wusste nicht, dass Freddy Krüger jetzt in der Werbung tätig ist, aber George Foreman verkauft ja inzwischen auch Bratpfannen. 

Noch ein aufschlussreiches Video, bei dem der Macher ein feines Händchen für die richtige Musik bewiesen hat!


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Januar 2014)




----------



## Drood (21. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil, Rollermania!! Ich freu mich dran


----------



## nullvektor (22. Januar 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>


... Die ihre Nüsse auf harten Sätteln zermalmen...


----------



## ph0 (23. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter ist aktuell zwar lausig kalt, aber zumindest trocken und so bin ich heute  zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr in und durch die Haard gefahren.

























_sers,
ph0_


----------



## nullvektor (23. Januar 2014)

je öfter ich diese lenker sehe,desto mehr reizt es mich sowas auch mal zu fahren.


----------



## killercouch (23. Januar 2014)

Endlich ist der Winter da, so darf also auch das Spike-Bike raus.

Reha-Runde mit krankem Sohnemann:







@Burba: Schönen Gruß von oben aufm Damm nach unten am Damm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Januar 2014)

killercouch schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Winter da, so darf also auch das Spike-Bike raus.
> Reha-Runde mit krankem Sohnemann:
> @Burba: Schönen Gruß von oben aufm Damm nach unten am Damm...


Gruß zurück


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Januar 2014)

Yepp die Haard, immer wieder schönDanke _ph0 _für die Bilder


----------



## Medulla (23. Januar 2014)

ui, ich les' hier von der Haard! Da crosse ich immer wieder, wenn ich mal mitm Rad bei meinen Eltern bin. Wo kommt ihr her? Nicht auch aus Oer-Erkenschwick?


----------



## ph0 (23. Januar 2014)

Medulla schrieb:


> ui, ich les' hier von der Haard! Da crosse ich immer wieder, wenn ich mal mitm Rad bei meinen Eltern bin. Wo kommt ihr her? Nicht auch aus Oer-Erkenschwick?



Ich aus Dortmund - immer am Kanal lang, ab durch Datteln bis in die Haard und retour ;-)
Gerne auch mal mit einem von euch


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2014)

Medulla schrieb:


> ui, ich les' hier von der Haard! Da crosse ich immer wieder, wenn ich mal mitm Rad bei meinen Eltern bin. Wo kommt ihr her? Nicht auch aus Oer-Erkenschwick?


Ich aus Essenener-Süden, immer wieder ein Abstecher von Bochum (wo meine Malloche Wohnt) aus wert


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2014)

@
*nullvektor*

Jap sehe ich auch so.......deswegen hab ich mir aus england einen bestellt für mein stadt SSP.......auch wenn man ihn schon so inne hand hat greift er sich genial.....
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Drood (24. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist aktuell zwar lausig kalt, aber zumindest trocken und so bin ich heute  zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr in und durch die Haard gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder und Berichte, die du da immer hast, schönes Rad und goiler Lenker!! Seit ich den auch fahre, weiß ich erst wie genial das ist.

Gruß Silke


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2014)

nullvektor schrieb:


> je öfter ich diese lenker sehe,desto mehr reizt es mich sowas auch mal zu fahren.


Nimm gleich einen woodchipper, muß ja nicht der 46er sein. Imho der handlichere. In 46 schon nah am schwert des khales ;-)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2014)

Jaaaa klar der woodchipper......der kostet aber auch gleich das dreifache......70 tacken fürn Lenker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (24. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Tage her.....


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2014)

gibst nicht gern weitere infos von dir preis, oder


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Jaaaa klar der woodchipper......der kostet aber auch gleich das dreifache......70 tacken fürn Lenker...


Der 25,4er ist günstig. Gerade einer bei ebay drinnen.


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2014)

Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Tropy - 4. Lauf Waltrop

674 Starter und Modder satt.






Die Kick Bike Fraktion war wie immer auch wieder am Start.






Ich bevorzuge da doch lieber mein konventionelles Eingangrad.












Nächste Woche ist Dortmund an der Reihe und die Woche darauf dann der erste Lauf der mit einem Singlespeed kaum zu schaffen ist, zumindest für meiner einer nicht, da es dann rund um den Möhnesee hoch in den Arnsberger Wald geht.

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es wird so wie letztes Jahr an der Möhne 













_sers,
ph0_


----------



## DonKrawallo (27. Januar 2014)

Fährst du eigentlich auch den NRW-CTF-Cup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich auch den NRW-CTF-Cup?



Da allerdings nicht alle Veranstaltungen, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja dann auch schon die RTFs wieder losgehen
und die haben bei mir Priorität ;-)


_sers,
ph0_


----------



## DonKrawallo (27. Januar 2014)

Bist du da schonmal in Essen gefahren? Die Tour um den Baldeneysee, speziell die "Ronda Extrema" (blöder Name) hat es ganz schön in sich.


----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2014)

Jepp, vor Allem da es dort direkt vom Start her gleich steil wird.
Die Haard CTF fahre ich natürlich immer, auch wenn mit dem letztes Jahr tödlich Verünglückten ein kleiner Schatten über der Veranstaltung liegen wird :-(


----------



## svenso (27. Januar 2014)

Wollte auch Möhnesee fahren, aber mit dem Crosser und Schaltung - ist doch möglich oder? Laut Angaben sind ja eigentlich kaum/keine Trails da, oder?!


----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Wollte auch Möhnesee fahren, aber mit dem Crosser und Schaltung - ist doch möglich oder? Laut Angaben sind ja eigentlich kaum/keine Trails da, oder?!



Sind immer Crosser am Start und bis auf ein paar ganz wenige Stellen sollte das ohne Absteigen möglich sein,
was natürlich auch immer am persönlichen Geschick liegt.
Vorsicht ist immer geboten wenn man aus dem Wald wieder auf den Uferrundweg gelangt, da dort natürlich dann unter Umständen gut Volk unterwegs ist und so ein Kleinkind als Kühlerfigur macht sich nicht wirklich gut


----------



## svenso (27. Januar 2014)

Jut jut, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht dort - man erkennt dich ja am wunderbaren Raleigh


----------



## ph0 (27. Januar 2014)

Josewohl, aber dort bin ich mit dem weiter oben schon gezeigten Rocky Mountain am Start.






Mit 'nem Eingang ist die Tour, zumindest für mich, nicht machbar ;-)


----------



## Erbse73 (27. Januar 2014)

WWBT 2012 Möhnesee, ja da starten komische Räder

 ....


 
Kalt wars....


----------



## ph0 (28. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> WWBT 2012 Möhnesee, ja da starten komische Räder




2012 an der Möhne war das Jahr, wo man bis in den Wald das berstende Eis des Sees hören konnte.
Das unterste Bild ist aber doch beim letzten Lauf in Iserlohn an der Kontrollstelle.
In Neuenrade fährt jedes Jahr einer auf 'nem Hollandrad mit Körbchen.
Wer die Strecke kennt, weiss dass das nicht gerade flach dort zugeht, aber jetzt steht ja erst einmal meine Heimstrecke hier in Dortmund an
und da braucht es nunmal wahrlich keinen Schalter ;-)


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> 2012 an der Möhne war das Jahr, wo man bis in den Wald das berstende Eis des Sees hören konnte.
> Das unterste Bild ist aber doch beim letzten Lauf in Iserlohn an der Kontrollstelle.
> In Neuenrade fährt jedes Jahr einer auf 'nem Hollandrad mit Körbchen.
> Wer die Strecke kennt, weiss dass das nicht gerade flach dort zugeht, aber jetzt steht ja erst einmal meine Heimstrecke hier in Dortmund an
> und da braucht es nunmal wahrlich keinen Schalter ;-)


 

Sind alles Fotos von der WWBT 2012 am Möhnesee....das Feuer war an der Verpflegungsstation, wo genau weiß ich nicht mehr.
Der Oldtimer - SSp war ganz schön flott unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odessit (28. Januar 2014)

ph0 schrieb:


> aber jetzt steht ja erst einmal meine Heimstrecke hier in Dortmund an und da braucht es nunmal wahrlich keinen Schalter ;-)



Will da am Sonntag mit ein Paar Leuten eingängig mitfahren. Meinst du, die Strecke ist zu flach (sprich langweilig )?


----------



## ph0 (29. Januar 2014)

Odessit schrieb:


> Will da am Sonntag mit ein Paar Leuten eingängig mitfahren. Meinst du, die Strecke ist zu flach (sprich langweilig )?



Naja, schön ist anders. ;-)
Ich fahre die auch nur weil ich 1. fast um die Ecke wohne und 2. kenne ich halt 'ne Menge der Leute die mitfahren.

Aber um 'n paar schöne Stunden mit Freunden in die Pedale zu hauen ist sie ganz OK.


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Januar 2014)

Zurück im Sattel. Das Einzig habe ich angepasst, die Banderolen entfernt, dickere Reifen, Lenker umgedreht, 165er Kurbeln wegen der geringeren Beinbeugung, Übersetzung 46:21. Anfangs musste ich den linken Fuß im oberen Totpunkt noch mit der Fußspitze nach unten drehen, um die Schmerzen zu vermeiden, dann ging es immer besser. Aber es war Millimeterarbeit, eine falsche Bewegung, der Schmerz war tierisch. Vor allem das Ausfädeln nach hinten aus den Pedalen war ein Balanceakt. Aber trotz Kälte war der Fahrspaß riesig!














Achso, Rücktrittbremse, Fixed werde ich wohl künftig sein lassen!


----------



## dukestah (29. Januar 2014)

schick schick, und schön, dass du wieder radeln kannst


----------



## Burba (29. Januar 2014)

Willkommen zurück in der fahrradfahrenden Welt. 
Hoffe, alles wird gut.


----------



## Alwood (29. Januar 2014)

Respekt...habe damals weitaus länger gebraucht, um wieder fest im Sattel zu sitzen.


----------



## RazorRamon (29. Januar 2014)

Alwood schrieb:


> Respekt...habe damals weitaus länger gebraucht, um wieder fest im Sattel zu sitzen.


Ohne das Training mit dem Tretroller würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht Radfahren.


----------



## Drood (29. Januar 2014)

Welcome back - warst zum Glück nie richtig weg 

Schön, dass du wieder das Einzig antreibst - aber Kette spannen nicht vergessen 

Gruß Silke


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Januar 2014)

Hier Razor........wahrlich du bist unzerstörbar.vorallem net als am jammern, das gefällt dem stolli.....schicken hobel hast unterm Hintern....aaaaaber der lenker is ja ma schrecklich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (30. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> aaaaaber der lenker is ja ma schrecklich....


Genau so einen Lenker hatte eins meiner Lieblingsräder. Ein altes "Bauer", das mein Opa gefahren hatte und ich mir als ca. 14-15jähriger "aneignete". Es war ein Singlespeeder mit riesigen Rädern das so unglaublich leicht rollte. Damit cruiste ich durch die Gegend, im Winter auf Schnee steckte ich mir Slalomparcours ab, die ich mit dem Rad und dem genialen Lenker immer wieder bewältigte.

So muss ein Lenker geformt sein, genau so schmeichelt er den Händen, den Armen und dem Oberkörper. Und ich finde er sieht auch genauso gut aus, wie er ist.


----------



## Peter Lang (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
habe heute nochmal das traumhafte saarländische Winterwetter für ne kleine Hausrunde genutzt.












Inzwischen frag ich mich ja, wie ich die letzten 25 Jahre ohne Singlespeed ausgekommen bin? Naja hat auch mit Schaltung Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Burba (31. Januar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe heute nochmal das traumhafte saarländische Winterwetter für ne kleine Hausrunde genutzt.
> Gruß
> Peter


schöne Bilder 
die alten Steine im ersten Bild, was war das mal?


----------



## Peter Lang (31. Januar 2014)

Das war mal ein Zisterzienserkloster, ist 1614 abgebrannt, angeblich als ein Mönch Schlangen ausräuchern wollte. 
Hier noch ein Bild von heute



und der Eingang von der anderen Seite aus gesehen, wie man sieht letzten Winter aufgenommen.



Gruß
Peter


----------



## Burba (31. Januar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Februar 2014)

Gestern neuen Laufradsatz bekommen, heute eingebaut und Runde bei tollem Frühlingswinterwetter gedreht. 

Muss unbedingt die Übersetzung verringern, bin an einem kurzen 7% Anstieg fast umgefallen. Die LX Naben rollen super und das Rad geht vorwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2014)

Schickt.

Wir waren heute crossen.
Bachdurchfahrt kostete etwas willen ;-)


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2014)

@rad_fan
gefällt mir immer wieder


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wir waren heute crossen.
> Bachdurchfahrt kostete etwas willen ;-)Anhang anzeigen 270785



Die Durchquerung dieses reissenden Flusses ging noch ohne nasse Füsse ab, oder?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Februar 2014)

Schöhön!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Die Durchquerung dieses reissenden Flusses ging noch ohne nasse Füsse ab, oder?


Na klar. Was man auf dem photo nicht sieht ist eine stufe aufwärts. Nichts wildes aber ich wollte mich nicht vor allen ablegen.


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Na klar. Was man auf dem photo nicht sieht ist eine stufe aufwärts. Nichts wildes aber ich wollte mich nicht vor allen ablegen.


verständlich


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Februar 2014)

Gehört dazu. Was glaubst wie die glotzen wenn du dort mit tollen Technikübungen hochjagst.


----------



## Peter Lang (2. Februar 2014)

Ich musste bei meiner heutigen Tour an Razor denken. Darfst du mit deinem Roller hier runterfahren?



 

ansonsten ist der Winter hier echt auszuhalten


----------



## HorstSt (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, denn ein Roller ist kein Fahrrad, nicht einmal ein Fahrzeug, genau so wenig wie ein Skateboard o.ä.
Mit 'nem Roller darfst Du ohne Licht durch die Fußgängerzone - und vermutlich sogar sturzbetrunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (2. Februar 2014)

bei uns im Harzervorland geht derzeit nicht richtig was
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tauwetter und immer noch überall Schneeverwehungen. Das ist das 16er Ritzel recht dick hinten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber dem Hunde hat es gefallen.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ich musste bei meiner heutigen Tour an Razor denken. Darfst du mit deinem Roller hier runterfahren?
> Anhang anzeigen 270990


 welch einen (typisch Deutschen) behörden willkur.


----------



## Peter Lang (2. Februar 2014)

ich muss jedesmal lachen wenn ich dort runterfahre


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Februar 2014)

Würde ich auch, ein Fahrrad ohne Kette und Pedalen. Sowas albernes!


----------



## Havelland (3. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> ich muss jedesmal lachen wenn ich dort runterfahre


 Hat doch Qualität. Wie wenige Verkehrzeichen können das von sich behaupten. 

Solange die Bremse zieht


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ich musste bei meiner heutigen Tour an Razor denken. Darfst du mit deinem Roller hier runterfahren?
> Anhang anzeigen 270990
> 
> Runterfahren darf er, aber nicht auf der Straße.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Februar 2014)

Richtig, Admiral, wenn ein Gehweg vorhanden ist, muss der mit dem Tretroller benutzt werden, wenn keiner da ist, darf man natürlich auf die Straße ausweichen, wohin sonst. Allerdings dürfte man dann möglicherweise dort nicht fahren, sondern müsste den Roller tragen oder schieben. Da der Bereich zwischen schieben und fahren beim Tretroller allerdings fließend und nicht genau im Verkehrsrecht definiert ist, kann man mit dem Roller eigentlich machen was man will und wo man will.

Mit dem Tretroller ist es aber viel leichter möglich, Radwege und Fußwege zu nutzen, da man etwas langsamer als mit dem Rad ist und viel schneller vom Fahrzeug runter und wieder drauf ist.

Egal von wo man das Thema anpackt, es wird immer zur Lobeshymne an den Tretroller!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2014)

Hast auch schön recht.......lass dich net beirren.....


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2014)

Gehen damit auch bunnyhop und co?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Ich musste bei meiner heutigen Tour an Razor denken. Darfst du mit deinem Roller hier runterfahren?
> Anhang anzeigen 270990



Ich frage mich nach dem Sinn eines Verbots für Fahrräder, wenn man mit einem KFZ durchfahren darf. Kann das einer erklären?


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nach dem Sinn eines Verbots für Fahrräder, wenn man mit einem KFZ durchfahren darf. Kann das einer erklären?


Das ist prinzipiell kein schlüssiges Argument, auf der Autobahn darf man ja z.B. auch mit dem KFZ fahren, nicht aber mit dem Fahrrad!

Ich schätze, die abschüssige Straße auf dem Foto birgt für ungeübte Radfahrer mit schlechtem Material (schwache Bremsen) Gefahrenpotenzial. Vielleicht gab es dort Unfälle mit Fahrrädern oder die Verantwortlichen machen sich einfach Sorgen um die Gesundheit der Radfahrer an der Stelle. Möglicherweise gibt es ja einen Radweg in der Nähe, der zum gleichen Ziel führt.

Bei uns in der Nähe werden Strommasten erneuert. Dort steht jetzt an einem Weg, der eigentlich gerade für Radfahrer und Fußgänger gebaut wurde ein Schild "Radfahrer absteigen". Unsinniger geht es gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Peter Lang (3. Februar 2014)

Kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber, aber die Straße hat dort 16% Gefälle. Scheinbar ist es für den verantwortlichen der das Schild dort aufstellen lies nicht vorstellbar sowas mit dem Rad zu bewältigen.


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Februar 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber, aber die Straße hat dort 16% Gefälle.


Dann muss man einfach weiterdenken, Kopfsteinpflaster, etwas Nässe, ein Kind mit Fahrrad oder eine 67jährige Oma mit Einkaufstüte am Lenker von ihrem Hollandrad mit Stahlfelgen und Rücktrittbremse. So ist ein Verbotsschild schon ein möglicher Weg.

Es gibt ja leider kein Zusatzschild "Geübte Mountainbiker oder Fahrradkuriere mit Fixie ohne Bremsen frei"!


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Februar 2014)

War am Sonntag auch ne Runde auf Tour... 



Wird langsam Zeit fürs Frühjahr...


----------



## Peter Lang (4. Februar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Würde ich auch, ein Fahrrad ohne Kette und Pedalen. Sowas albernes!



Sieh dir mal dieses Rad an, hat immerhin ne Lampe ,Kettenblatt und Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Februar 2014)

Heute gabs eine Feierabendrunde. Musste mich nach dem öden Arbeitstag nochmal bewegen. 

Selbes Rad, neue Übersetzung. Bin von 42:15 auf 42:18 gewechselt, fährt sich deutlich leichter und ich komme auch noch die Berge hoch. Vmax liegt jetzt bei ca 36kmh mit richtig schneller Trittfrequenz.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2014)

Mini Vs sind mist am mtb


----------



## herrundmeister (5. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mini Vs sind mist am mtbAnhang anzeigen 271431



wer fährt auch durch die Laubhaufen


----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2014)

das rad sieht sowas von klasse aus. 
super stimmig aufgebaut!



rad_fan schrieb:


> Heute gabs eine Feierabendrunde. Musste mich nach dem öden Arbeitstag nochmal bewegen.
> 
> Selbes Rad, neue Übersetzung. Bin von 42:15 auf 42:18 gewechselt, fährt sich deutlich leichter und ich komme auch noch die Berge hoch. Vmax liegt jetzt bei ca 36kmh mit richtig schneller Trittfrequenz.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (5. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mini Vs sind mist am mtbAnhang anzeigen 271431


Schön schmutzig.


----------



## Marinbear (5. Februar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Heute gabs eine Feierabendrunde.



Schönes Bild! Aber was ist das für ne "Massenmenschenhaltung" da im Hintergrund? Welche Stadt ist das?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Februar 2014)

Jena. Das sind die damals hoch geschätzten Neubauten wonach sich die Leute die Finger geleckt haben.  Heute wollen alle wieder in den Altbau - weil ist doch viel gemütlicher.


----------



## Radsatz (5. Februar 2014)

Wohnkultur der SBZ = Ostzone


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Februar 2014)

Gabs in der Bundesrepublik aber auch, keine Osterfindung.


----------



## Burba (5. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2014)

In den gebrauchten Bundesländern gab es andere architektonische Verbrechen, besonders in den Innenstädten,
wenn man sich mal die 60er und 70er Jahre Shopping-Bunker der großen Städte ansieht...

Zum Glück liegen die gesehenen Wohnblöcke weit vor den Stadttoren!


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2014)

The Getto


----------



## Alwood (5. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Mini Vs sind mist am mtbAnhang anzeigen 271431



Hab in der Vergangenheit gern und lange mit Cantis, Vs und Mini-Vs am Mtb herumexperimentiert, es gibt ja auch
jede Menge feiner Sachen auf dem Sektor, aber in letzter Zeit tendiere ich doch zu Disc Rahmen und LR.
Man muss sich um Nässe, Dreck und Laub keine Gedanken machen und hat bei Reifenbreite und Höhe erheblich mehr Spielraum.
Am liebsten sind mir aber Rahmen wie z.B der Surly 1 x 1, wo alle Bremsarten und Reifengrößen im 26" Bereich verbaut werden können.


----------



## Burba (5. Februar 2014)

Alwood schrieb:


> Hab in der Vergangenheit gern und lange mit Cantis, Vs und Mini-Vs am Mtb herumexperimentiert, es gibt ja auch
> jede Menge feiner Sachen auf dem Sektor, aber in letzter Zeit tendiere ich doch zu Disc Rahmen und LR.
> Man muss sich um Nässe, Dreck und Laub keine Gedanken machen und hat bei Reifenbreite und Höhe erheblich mehr Spielraum.
> Am liebsten sind mir aber Rahmen wie z.B der Surly 1 x 1, wo alle Bremsarten und Reifengrößen im 26" Bereich verbaut werden können.


Isso! Das Schlimmste, was dir bei ner Disc passieren kann, ist ein nerviges Quietschen, wenn sie nass oder dreckig ist. Und das hört nach dem zweiten bremsen auch auf.


----------



## Burba (6. Februar 2014)

gestern an den Havelseen (leider nur olles Handypic)


----------



## Alter Ossi (7. Februar 2014)

noch klassisch mit 26er und viel Bier...


----------



## HorstSt (7. Februar 2014)

26er und Bier - das ist nicht klassisch, sondern zeitlos.

Horst


----------



## Alter Ossi (7. Februar 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> 26er und Bier - das ist nicht klassisch, sondern zeitlos.
> 
> Horst


 
oder so...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2014)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2014)

Geiles Februarwetter. Total schlammig aber das mag ich mehr als trockenen Untergrund.




FILE0013 von niconj auf Flickr


----------



## DonKrawallo (12. Februar 2014)

Einigermaßen trocken heute, also Jungfernfahrt zur Arbeit machen. Fährt sich richtig gut aber ich denke über kurz oder lang muss da ein Vorbau ohne Rise dran. Und dann mal sehen ob noch ein Bullhorn mit Drop folgt.

Das mit dem einen Bremshebel ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, habe nicht nur einmal links ins leere gegriffen.





Und brauche mal dringend ein neues Handy, nicht nur die schlechte Cam geht mir mittlerweile auf den Sack...


----------



## SirQuickly (12. Februar 2014)

Sodala heute mal Testfahrt gemacht:












Lenkerstellung passt noch nicht so ganz....ansonsten fetzts ganz gut


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2014)

Komme zur zeit nur im dunkeln länger aufs rad


----------



## RazorRamon (12. Februar 2014)

Wie man an der Aufschrift jetzt wieder erkennen kann, ist das ein unwürdiges EINZIG. Dafür wurde aber das Leder des Sattels in einem geheimen Abruzzendorf unter der persönlichen Anleitung von Meister Morbidelli durch tasmanische Eunuchen handgegerbt!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2014)

Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

Mann, das macht aber Appetit! 

Da mach ich mir gleich mal einen Kaffee und hoffe, ich hab noch Kekse da...


----------



## Odessit (13. Februar 2014)

WWBT Möhnesee am letzten Sonntag. Drei Fahrer – drei Gänge. Anstrengend wars aber gail


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Februar 2014)

Wieso gibts bei uns hier sowas nicht?


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wieso gibts bei uns hier sowas nicht?


Du hast doch auch was mit schmalen Reifen, wie wär's damit: http://hexe-info.de/tour-de-hexe-2013/index.html
Das wär mit einem Gang doch n Spass.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Februar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch was mit schmalen Reifen, wie wär's damit: http://hexe-info.de/tour-de-hexe-2013/index.html
> Das wär mit einem Gang doch n Spass.



Nee, Rennradfahren finde ich extrem langweilig - es muss schon bisschen rappeln, Dreck spritzen und unterm Reifen knörscheln.


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2014)

War ja nur n Vorschlag. Dann stell doch selbst was auf die Beine .


----------



## MCTryal (13. Februar 2014)

Bei meiner gestrigen nach Feierabend Runde habe ich ausnahmsweise auch mal zum fotografieren angehalten. Neuer Lenker fährt sich super, Sattel bleibt erstmal.


----------



## Burba (14. Februar 2014)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Bei meiner gestrigen nach Feierabend Runde habe ich ausnahmsweise auch mal zum fotografieren angehalten. Neuer Lenker fährt sich super, Sattel bleibt erstmal.


Die Lampe am Lenker hast du ja schon mal in deinem Blog besprochen. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit über die längere Zeit? 
Gruß Burba


----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. Februar 2014)

Seit längerem mal den Ruhrgebiet-BunteHölzer-Klassiker mit dem Singlespeeder in Angriff genommen:





geht noch


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2014)

@MCTryal

Jetzt habe ich bisher der Versuchung wiederstanden mir einen Dropbar ans Fixie zu bauen...

Schaut richtig gut aus dein Leader!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (15. Februar 2014)

Hi Allerseits!

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen schönen Transalp mit meinem Eingangrad gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte ob das geht. Und die kurze Antwort lautet: Ja, geht, und zwar sehr gut! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, und ich werde es bestimmt wiederholen. Nur die Route war nicht so ganz meins - der No-Way Transalp beinhaltet viele sehr lange Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, die mir mit dem leichteren Rad auch leichter gefallen sind, auf die ich aber auch gut verzichten kann. Lieber länger fahren als mit Sperrgepäck in Hochalpinen Hand-Wandergebiet herumeiern.

Hier ein paar Bilder davon:


----------



## SirQuickly (15. Februar 2014)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hi Allerseits!
> 
> Ich habe letztes Jahr einen schönen Transalp mit meinem Eingangrad gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte ob das geht. Und die kurze Antwort lautet: Ja, geht, und zwar sehr gut! Hat echt Spaß gemacht, und ich werde es bestimmt wiederholen. Nur die Route war nicht so ganz meins - der No-Way Transalp beinhaltet viele sehr lange Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, die mir mit dem leichteren Rad auch leichter gefallen sind, auf die ich aber auch gut verzichten kann. Lieber länger fahren als mit Sperrgepäck in Hochalpinen Hand-Wandergebiet herumeiern.
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder davon:


Mit welcher Übersetzung warst du unterwegs?


----------



## a.nienie (15. Februar 2014)

Kuhle nummer in jedem fall.


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. Februar 2014)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Mit welcher Übersetzung warst du unterwegs?


Hatte zwei Ritzel hinten drauf. Bin mit 32-14 gestartet, war aber glücklich am 2. Fahrtag auf 32-16 wechseln zu können. Damit ging es dann ziemlich gut. Überall wo ich schieben musste war ich schneller als die die weiterhin tapfer ihre mini-Übersetzungen getreten haben. Ist schon ulkig wenn man da gemütlich an den Leuten vorbeischiebt - glaube das hat einige ins Grübeln über ihr Equipment gebracht .


----------



## SirQuickly (15. Februar 2014)

Ich wurde auch schon von Wanderern überholt als ich mich einen Anstieg am Blomberg hochgequält habe 
Heute aber wieder Wanderer und Schaltungslos unterwegs:


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. Februar 2014)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch schon von Wanderern überholt als ich mich einen Anstieg am Blomberg hochgequält habe
> Heute aber wieder Wanderer und Schaltungslos unterwegs:



Gibt ja immer wieder Leute die der Meinung sind man müsse unter allen Umständen auf dem Rad bleiben. Hab ich nie verstanden. Wenn man zu Fuß schneller ist - wo ist dann der Sinn? Naja, falsches Board um die Frage zu stellen ;-).


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2014)

vielleicht der .......  klickohne "L"


----------



## alles-fahrer (16. Februar 2014)

Hehe, ja sehr wahscheinlich. Der treue Begleiter verleitet halt auch ab und an zu Unsinn :-D. Das Titelbild des von Dir verlinkten Artikels ist klasse!


----------



## RazorRamon (16. Februar 2014)

Noch schneller ist man übrigens mit dem Tretroller, wenn es ganz steil bergauf geht. Der schiebt sich nämlich wesentlich besser als das Fahrrad, weil keine Kurbelarme und Pedale stören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2014)

Heute keine Lust auf ne größere Tour, dafür ne Besichtigung einer alten Anlage. Da sollte mal ein Elbsperrwerk entstehen, um Leipzig über nen Kanal erreichen zu können.


----------



## alles-fahrer (16. Februar 2014)

Schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (16. Februar 2014)

Und wie kommst du mit dem Brooks zurecht? Taugt der genauso gut wie einer aus Leder?


----------



## Burba (16. Februar 2014)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


Danke. Hab ich mir bei Leitwolf in Leipzig auf Maß bauen lassen.



Levent schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du mit dem Brooks zurecht? Taugt der genauso gut wie einer aus Leder?


Sehr gut, find ich mittlerweile besser als meine anderen aus Leder.


----------



## MCTryal (16. Februar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Die Lampe am Lenker hast du ja schon mal in deinem Blog besprochen. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit über die längere Zeit?
> Gruß Burba



Hallo, dafür das die sehr klein ist macht Sie wirklich wahnsinnig viel Licht. Allerdings ist der kleine Akku auch schon nach gut zwei Stunden am Ende was für den stolzen Preis von knapp 80 Euro nicht wirklich gut ist. Für einstündige Fahrten bei denen man auch wirklich was sehen möchte ist die aber super.


----------



## Burba (17. Februar 2014)

MCTryal schrieb:


> .


Danke. Das wollt ich wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (17. Februar 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Danke. Hab ich mir bei Leitwolf in Leipzig auf Maß bauen lassen.



Oha - daher der nicht konkret einzuordnende Look . Wie ist das mit dem Sattel gelöst? Ist der Klemmmechanismus fest mit dem verlängerten Sitzrohr verschweist, oder noch geringfügig variabel?


----------



## Burba (17. Februar 2014)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Oha - daher der nicht konkret einzuordnende Look . Wie ist das mit dem Sattel gelöst? Ist der Klemmmechanismus fest mit dem verlängerten Sitzrohr verschweist, oder noch geringfügig variabel?


Hi, der Stubby ist mit einer Schraubklemmung versehen und lässt noch etwas Höhenverstellung zu (guckst du in mein Album "Leitwolf Titan", da sind n paar Detailbilder).


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Februar 2014)

Sooooo erste tour dieses Jahr und mal meinem neuen SSPler sein zukünftiges terrain gezeigt.....hehehehe, da wars noch einigermassen sauber.........was soll ich sagen...knappe 40 km......dreckig eingesifft von obbe bis unne....aaaber glücklich....


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## Erbse73 (17. Februar 2014)

Schon mal an eine Federgabel im Roller gedacht???
Könnte bequemer sein.....interessantes GEHfährt.


----------



## HorstSt (17. Februar 2014)

Gestern habe ich meinem neu aufgebauten Wheeler Cross Line 6000 SSP mal ein bisschen die Gegend gezeigt - Siegtal-Radweg von Siegburg bis hinter Eitorf, dann einen Schlenker über den Siegsteig. Der ist als Wanderweg angelegt und eher was für Moutainbike. Dafür fühlte sich der Crosser auf den Feldwegen des Siegtalradwegs ganz wohl.




Hier beginnt es langsam, schön zu werden - Blick von Buisdorf nach Wolsdorf.




Schloss Allner.




Rast im Steinhof- derzeit weltbeste Zwiebelrahmwurst, oder eben "Gyroß" - trotz der Schreibweise vermutlich nicht vom Pferd.




Industriegeschichte: Schöller in Eitorf.




Problemstelle der Tour ist das Stück zwischen Eitorf und Merten, eine relativ steile Straße. Wenn man 10 Minuten Schieben will, ist das Problem gelöst. Fahren ist allerdings eher problematisch.




Radweg-Möblierung am Aussichtspunkt.




Kloster Merten - hier gibt's Kaffee und Kuchen.




Hinter Merten gehts auf den Siegsteig, genauer auf ein Teilstück des alten Sieghöhenweges.




Das ist aber eher was für MTB. Mit dem Crosser war's grenzwertig. Überhaupt: eine veritable Schlammschlacht.




An der Sieg . .




. . . bei Blankenberg.




Wieder zurück in Siegburg (am Siegwehr).

Mit allen Schlenkern rund 50 km ohne allzuviel Höhenmeter - dafür aber im zweiten Teil mit Gegenwind und waagerechtem Regen.

Horst


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2014)

super tour


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Februar 2014)

Hey Razor......bist aber auch ein ganz schöner Brocken.......knie wieder fit...hmmmm..?
Welche Gegend ist das wo du dich da aufgehalten hast...?
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Februar 2014)

da war ich grad noch an der heimischen tanke......käffchen schlürfen und dumm zeuch babbeln....
wetter war heut bei uns echt traumhaft....kein tropfen regen....wie geil...ach ja die tour.....von mir aus (Eddersheim) richtung hofheim, dann langenhain hoch, und an unserem Baha´i tempel dann durch den wald(hofheim) über Hattersheim wieder heim....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (17. Februar 2014)

Also beim Möhnesee CTF waren auch einige Roller am Start und ich habe definitiv Respekt vor den Rollern und ich weiss nicht ob ich mir diese Strecke zugetraut hätte, aber an einigen engen Stellen sowie bergauf fand ich es ein wenig lästig hinter Rollern zu sein, besonders wenn diese aufgrund der Strecke das Antriebsbein schlagartig gewechselt haben. Anyway, keep on rolling! (egal wie )


----------



## RazorRamon (17. Februar 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> ..... aber an einigen engen Stellen sowie bergauf fand ich es ein wenig lästig hinter Rollern zu sein, besonders wenn diese aufgrund der Strecke das Antriebsbein schlagartig gewechselt haben


Das "Antriebsbein" wird nicht aufgrund der Strecke gewechselt sondern um Kraft zu sparen. Es ist das Standbein, welches die meiste Arbeit leistet, das verwundert vielleicht, wenn man es nicht ausprobiert hat, es ist aber so. Gewechselt wird sinnvollerweise alle 3 bis 10 Tritte, sonst sind längere Strecken unmöglich zu schaffen. Dass der Rollerfahrer seitlich etwas mehr Platz benötigt, ist eine Tatsache, das merkt man besonders bei Rollerrennen. Ich war allerdings erst bei einem am Start und wurde dort 9. der Deutschen Meisterschaften im Tretroller Cross, das sei hier noch mal erwähnt!




Erbse73 schrieb:


> Schon mal an eine Federgabel im Roller gedacht???





Erbse73 schrieb:


> Könnte bequemer sein.....interessantes GEHfährt.


Das Entscheidende beim Tretroller ist die Trittbretthöhe. Je niedriger diese ist, umso weniger Kraft wird im Standbein verbraucht, der Effekt ist Wahnsinn. Bei einer Federgabel verändert sich diese Trittbretthöhe. Um nicht zu früh aufzusetzen müsste sie also bei nicht eingetauchter Federgabel höher eingestellt sein, was höchstens Downhill sinnvoll wäre. Außerdem ist eine Federung viel weniger nötig als am Fahrrad, denn man sitzt ja nicht fest auf dem Sattel sondern steht auf dem angewinkelten Standbein, mit dem man sowieso das meiste abfedert. Eine Federgabel hatte ich 2013 bei der Cross-DM, werde aber 2014 auch bei diesem Wettbewerb drauf verzichten!




stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hey Razor......bist aber auch ein ganz schöner Brocken.......knie wieder fit...hmmmm..?


Stimmt, 95 Kilo mit Knochen und Edelstahlgelenk! Das Knie ist jetzt, 10 Wochen nach der OP tatsächlich schon sehr belastbar, andere Patienten mit vergleichbarer Geschichte die ich beim Arzt treffe sind neidisch auf mich, viele gehen nach dieser Zeit noch mit Krücken, ohne Witz! Roller fahre ich jetzt schon wieder ohne meine "Orthese" (Bandage mit Metallgelenk), die ich vor der OP und bei den Deutschen Cross Meisterschaften noch benutzen musste, ohne die ich da noch große Schmerzen hatte. Ohne diese Hilfe trainiere ich die Muskeln besser. Auch mit dem SSP-Fahrrad kann ich bereits wieder bergauf und sogar im Wiegetritt fahren. Ich bin noch nicht völlig fit, aber auf dem besten Weg, danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## DonKrawallo (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin zuletzt mit Schwiegervater sein Puky-Erwachsenen Roller mal zum Bäcker gefahren. Knappe 800m eine Strecke, meine Fresse tat mir das Bein weh. Nä, das ist mir zu anstrengend, da fahre ich lieber Fahrrad


----------



## francis_begbie (18. Februar 2014)

Siehste mal, und er war bei den deutschen Cross-Meisterschaften, sollte mal erwähnt sein!


----------



## RazorRamon (18. Februar 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Ich bin zuletzt mit Schwiegervater sein Puky-Erwachsenen Roller mal zum Bäcker gefahren. Knappe 800m eine Strecke, meine Fresse tat mir das Bein weh. Nä, das ist mir zu anstrengend, da fahre ich lieber Fahrrad


Der Puky ist Mist, das Trittbrett ist zu hoch. Zwischen dem und einem "richtigen Roller für Erwachsene" liegen Welten.

Etwas anstrengender als Fahrrad fahren ist Tretroller fahren trotzdem, aber das stört ja nicht, es werden mehr Muskeln trainiert. Noch bequemer wäre es ja E-Bike zu fahren!


----------



## moe 11 (19. Februar 2014)

Für alle Münchner oder ausm Umkreis von München.







Wer Zeit und lust hat ist willkommen mitzufahren


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2014)

Witziger flyer.

Dienstag aus licht (frei nach k h stockhausen)


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2014)

Thank god it's friday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (22. Februar 2014)

Heute auch mal wieder eine Tour mit dem Eingangrad gefahren. Runter gefahrene X-King sind allerdings bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen nicht empfehlenswert...


----------



## HorstSt (23. Februar 2014)

Gestern kleine Hunderunde an Agger und Trerichs Weiher:




An der Agger




Aggerwehr




Am Trerichs Weiher

Horst


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2014)

Bisschen was mußte heute noch gehen...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2014)

Zuhause habe ich das rad zerlegt und gereinigt.
Life is full of importent choices...






Eine wurde mir bereits abgenommen... der schaft der carbongabel ist zu kurz. Also die salsa. Lenker wird ein ritchey wcs mit con-tec vorbau. Specialized phenom sattel kommt auch noch drauf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

@a.nienie 

Du bist ja nur am Essen !?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2014)

Heavy carbo reload :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2014)

Man(n) muss dem Kind nur einen Namen geben....


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Februar 2014)

Das Käsebrot ist ja noch gut.....aber die kekse......na ich weiß net....


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Februar 2014)

afterwork weinbergsfixierunde


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2014)

Prework. Tolles licht.


----------



## SirQuickly (25. Februar 2014)

Kieswerksrunde:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Februar 2014)

Schönwetterrunde! Geile Höhenmeter gefressen, Training wirkt!


----------



## RazorRamon (26. Februar 2014)

Training für die Alpen im August!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2014)

Flachlandgebolze richtung flughafen...


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2014)

wow was´n Foto


----------



## DonKrawallo (26. Februar 2014)

Könnte fast ne eigene Galerie machen: Bikes und Bahnhöfe  Das Licht war so schön, schade das es auf meiner beschissenen Handy-Cam nicht so rüber kommt.







Ich befürchte aber fast das ich den Hobel über kurz oder lang abgeben muss. Irgendwann komme ich und/oder jemand anderes noch zu Schaden. Das Teil lässt sich einfach nicht langsam fahren und irgendwann macht ein auf dem Radweg träumender Fußgänger oder ein anderer bummelnder Radfahrer mal was unvorhergesehenes und dann knallt es...

Edit: Oben beschriebenes wäre heute fast (schon wieder) passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Februar 2014)

Mach dir ne fette Bimmel ans rad, hab ich auch.....seitdem is ruh.......
ach sag ma hast du da an deinem hobel ein Bremsgriff für beide bremsen......wenn ja taugt das was...?
gruß
Stolli


----------



## Alwood (26. Februar 2014)

a.nienie
Ich bin ja jetzt mehr so der Photographie-Legastheniker, aber solche Bilder krieg ich auch hin, sowas motiviert.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Februar 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Ich befürchte aber fast das ich den Hobel über kurz oder lang abgeben muss. Irgendwann komme ich und/oder jemand anderes noch zu Schaden. Das Teil lässt sich einfach nicht langsam fahren und irgendwann macht ein auf dem Radweg träumender Fußgänger oder ein anderer bummelnder Radfahrer mal was unvorhergesehenes und dann knallt es...
> 
> Edit: Oben beschriebenes wäre heute fast (schon wieder) passiert...



Sieht gut aus! Funktioniert das gut mit dem Doppelzugbremshebel? Das mit den Fußgängern kenn ich, da gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## DonKrawallo (26. Februar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ein Bremsgriff für beide bremsen......wenn ja taugt das was...?





rad_fan schrieb:


> Funktioniert das gut mit dem Doppelzugbremshebel?



Also ich hab das Gefühl das ich da etwas kräftiger reinlangen muss um die gewünschte Wirkung zu haben. Kann auch ganz gut sein da man ja mit einer Hand den Federdruck von 2 Cantis überwinden muss. Vielleicht sollte ich die nochmal ab machen und die Feder 1 oder 2 Löcher auf dem Sockel weiter nach innen machen. Aber ansonsten funzt das ganze sehr gut, dadurch das man die Züge unabhängig voneinander einstellen kann, habe ich vorne etwas mehr Power anliegen. Man muss sich nur daran gewöhnen das auf einer Seite nix is, hab da aus der Macht der Gewohnheit auch schon ins Leere gegriffen...

Und ne Bimmel kommt nicht in Frage, zumindest nicht an dem Bike. Das Cockpit ist so schön clean gerade. Würde auch wenig Sinn machen da in Dortmund solche den Fußgängerverkehr regelnden und warnenden Maßnahmen gerne ignoriert werden. Und ob ich mich da jemals dran gewöhnen werde...habe heute in dieser Situation erstmal lautstark meinem Unmut Luft gemacht. Der Typ wird die Hälfte meiner Obszönitäten aber nicht gehört haben da ich einfach zu schnell vorbei war...


----------



## Radsatz (26. Februar 2014)

Statt Bimmel ne Schiri Pfeife


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. Februar 2014)

Oder an das Oberrohr, das hält das Cockpit clean.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2014)

Hope nabe und der weg ist immer ;-) frei.


----------



## HorstSt (27. Februar 2014)

Bitte mal ein paar Infos zu dem Giant. Ich entdecke da ein paar interessante Details: Die Gabel, den Zuggegenhalter vorner, die Ausfaller . . .
Schönes Teil

Klingel finde ich persönlich zwar auch nicht schön, aber nicht nur bei Dir latschen immer irgendwelche Schnarchnasen vor einem her. Da tut ein bisschen Erschrecken mit der Klingel ganz gut.

Horst


----------



## DonKrawallo (27. Februar 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Bitte mal ein paar Infos zu dem Giant
> Horst


 
Hmm, ja, also wenn ich vorstellen darf: Giant Cadex CFM 1 von irgendwann Anfang der 90er. Rohre aus Carbon, Muffen aus Alu und der Hinterbau zusätzlich mit Kevlar. Gabel ist die originale aus CrMo. Lenker auch Original aber leicht gekürzt. Die Ausfaller sind bei dem beidseitig abschraubbar und ein User aus dem Forum hat auf seiner Fräse mal ein paar Sätze in horizontaler Ausführung gemacht. Der hatte noch ein paar über und von dem habe ich die (Raymund heißt der). Da ein paar Spanner von Gusset dran und alles war gut.

Der Zuggegenhalter vorne ist von Tektro, genau wie die Cantis (Oryx). Der Bremshebel ist von Aby.K, schimpft sich ganz simpel Dual-Brake oder so ähnlich. Kurbel ist ne Miche und SSP-Kit kommt von Reverse. LRS ist nen Alesa und der Sattel nen Selle Italia Nitro. Dat war es dann auch schon. Questions anyone?

Wenn ich irgendwann mal rausfinde was für ein Farbton das von Gabel und Lenker und so ist, soll der Vorbau und der Bashguard genauso gelackt werden. Und vielleicht dann auch noch mal ne leichtere Gabel. Achja, Übersetzung ist 44/13, also knapp 3,4:1.

Gibt HIER aber auch nen Aufbau Thema dazu falls es interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Klingel finde ich persönlich zwar auch nicht schön, aber nicht nur bei Dir latschen immer irgendwelche Schnarchnasen vor einem her. Da tut ein bisschen Erschrecken mit der Klingel ganz gut.
> 
> Horst


da habe ich was für euch gefunden keine Klingel, keine Hupe, keine Peife, nur das


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. Februar 2014)

.........aaaalder was es alles gibt........hehehehehehe.......


----------



## killercouch (27. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Hope nabe und der weg ist immer ;-) frei.


 
Aber ich stelle auch da schon Resistenzen fest... leider...


----------



## MCTryal (27. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute mal mit der Kamera unterwegs.


----------



## Burba (28. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## crestfallen (28. Februar 2014)

sieht gut aus. haste mal detailfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (28. Februar 2014)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal mit der Kamera unterwegs.


Hallo, sehr schön, schon lange kein Schindelhauer mehr gesehen


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Gutes rad und gutes bild.


----------



## DonKrawallo (28. Februar 2014)

Echt schönes Ding, ist ein Viktor oder? Das sind mal ein paar ordentliche Komplettbikes, sowohl optisch als auch preislich. Und für den Preis kann man auch von der Qualität einiges erwarten...


----------



## Burba (28. Februar 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Echt schönes Ding, ist ein Viktor oder? Das sind mal ein paar ordentliche Komplettbikes, sowohl optisch als auch preislich. Und für den Preis kann man auch von der Qualität einiges erwarten...


Das kannst du. Ich treib meins seit Jahren über Stock und Stein (obwohl es ja eigentlich ein "Urban-Bike" ist) und außer einem Platten gab's noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. März 2014)

Als Training für den Rennsteig gings heute wieder mit langsamen Tempo aber mit vielen Höhenmetern in die Berge. 50km, 3:13h, 1200hm. Am Ende gab es noch einen Mittelfingergruß von einem Autofahrer nachdem er mich angehupt hat weil ich an einer rotem Ampel auf den Gehweg gewechselt habe und ihm das nicht gefallen hat. 
































Gut wars.


----------



## killercouch (1. März 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ...
> Gut wars.


 
Sieht man...


----------



## DonKrawallo (1. März 2014)

Mit Hängematte, ich werd bekloppt. Der hat noch was vom Leben...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. März 2014)

.....eins a mein bester..........schön recht haste......klasse bilder.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. März 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Mit Hängematte, ich werd bekloppt. Der hat noch was vom Leben...



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Peter Lang (1. März 2014)

Heute mal die Spuren des saarländischen Bergbaus und der Schwerindustrie besucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (1. März 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute mal die Spuren des saarländischen Bergbaus und der Schwerindustrie besuc
> 
> 
> /quote]



Ups, da ging's aber rauf 

Schöne Bilder!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Odessit (1. März 2014)

Sehr geil! Auf die Tour hätte ich auch Bock.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. März 2014)

Alter Schwede. Ist das Getriebe echt??


----------



## Peter Lang (1. März 2014)

Ja, war in einem Stahlwerk in Betrieb. Für was genau weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. März 2014)

Pinion-Getriebe für Fatbikes.


----------



## Odessit (2. März 2014)

Heute das geile Wetter genutzt und die Hausrunde gedreht:













Das neue Eingangrad macht richtig Bock auf schnelle Trails.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

Odessit schrieb:


> Heute das geile Wetter genutzt und die Hausrunde gedreht:
> Das neue Engandrad macht richtig Bock auf schnelle Trails.


heißt es Eingang oder England
cooles bike


----------



## Odessit (2. März 2014)

Danke! England finde ich super . Ne, habe korrigiert.


----------



## DonKrawallo (4. März 2014)

Letzten Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (4. März 2014)

Immer wieder schön nach Hause zu kommen...


----------



## dukestah (4. März 2014)

sehr schönes bild


----------



## RazorRamon (4. März 2014)




----------



## crestfallen (4. März 2014)

toller baum!


----------



## DonKrawallo (5. März 2014)

Wooo ist das Malzbier?!?


----------



## dukestah (5. März 2014)

Nebel und Frost, interessanter Mix aus Sand, Schlamm und festen Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (7. März 2014)

Meine Kraft dürfte zwar erst bei ca. 75 % liegen, aber das reicht bereits, um erst mit Doppelkette ein sicheres Gefühl beim Berghochbolzen zu haben.. Bei herrlichem Wetter war das eine geniale Tour durch den Pfälzer Wald, herrliche Luft, leckeres Malzbier, was willst du mehr?


----------



## dukestah (7. März 2014)

das ist schon ein cooles konstrukt


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2014)

Heute...
















What's powergel anyway...


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. März 2014)

Sehr schön - vor allem mit der neuen Gabel!


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

heute hat endlich das Wetter gepasst und ich konnte meine Tour Idee umsetzen, mit dem Singlespeed von Horneburg nach Cuxhaven und mit dem Zug wieder zurück, ist meine erste ü100 Tour mit dem Singlespeed und waren am Ende dann 125 insgesamt, das ist echt so ein geiles Fahren


----------



## stuhli (8. März 2014)

Bei dem Bild



hab ich auf den ersten Blick gedacht, daß es den Rahmen gefetzt hat.


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2014)

... das wäre bitter

SA fing sonnig an. Erstmal alle zum frühstück getroffen. Brötchen, russ. Zupfkuchen, tarte au chocolat, kaffee, tee und einen schluck kirgisischen vodka als starthilfe.




Unsere haustrails sind nicht übermäßig technisch aber starr rüttelt es ausgiebig.






4/5 starr, 3 eingängige






Sollte nur eine kurze, lockere runde werden, hat aber so laune gemacht, dass wir verlängert haben.


----------



## dukestah (10. März 2014)

der zupfkuchen, mannomann, ich könnte meinen bildschirm fressen


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2014)




----------



## grauphilter (11. März 2014)

Man du bist ja echt verknallt in deine Karre, was? (Kannst du aber auch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. März 2014)

Heute Radwandern in der Döberitzer Heide





immer mal wieder wandern, weil es manchmal etwas sandig war





in der Ferne dräuen Spandauer Betonburgen (hat sich hier nicht letztens jemand über die Plattenbauten in der SBZ mokiert?)





ich wollt auch mal eins dieser "ich häng mein Bike in nen Holzstapel und knips es dann" Fotos beisteuern





erst hab ich mich ja über diesen blöden Zaun an meiner linken Seite geärgert, aber dann...





Was hätte damals der kleine Tierfreund dazu gesagt: Gar nicht lang her, da konnte man es noch in freier Wildbahn beobachten, das possierliche Metallschwein, wie es sich versteckte im Schatten seines stolzen Horstes, um von dort seine "Blut und Eisen" spielende Brut mit dem einen oder anderen Knallfrosch zu necken...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. März 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> ich wollt auch mal eins dieser "ich häng mein Bike in nen Holzstapel und knips es dann" Fotos beisteuern


aber pass auf der Gemeine Nagekäfer auf  bei dem Lenker


----------



## Burba (11. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber pass auf der Gemeine Nagekäfer auf  bei dem Lenker


Das wagt der nicht


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. März 2014)

Saaach ma......schöne Bilder, keine frage....aaaaber wie breit isn dein lenker...?


----------



## Burba (12. März 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Saaach ma......schöne Bilder, keine frage....aaaaber wie breit isn dein lenker...?


hab grad nix zu messen, schätze so um 550 mm, warum?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2014)

.....weil der so ewig breit rüberkommt......grins, lol...


----------



## Burba (12. März 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> .....weil der so ewig breit rüberkommt......grins, lol...


jo, soll ja auch zu Fahren geeignet sein, nicht zum Posen


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2014)

hehehehehe......jaja schon klar, war nur so ne frage, 550 sind wirklich net viel........aber ma was anderes, aus was für holz ist der Lenker denn.....mir sowas liebäugel ich schon länger nämlich.....
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Burba (12. März 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> hehehehehe......jaja schon klar, war nur so ne frage, 550 sind wirklich net viel........aber ma was anderes, aus was für holz ist der Lenker denn.....mir sowas liebäugel ich schon länger nämlich.....
> Gruß
> stolli


Schichtholz, auf die Backsweepform geleimt und danach aus dem Vollen gearbeitet, wahrscheinlich Esche. Hat ein Bootsbauer für mich gemacht. 
Gruß Burba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. März 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> in der Ferne dräuen...



Nicht schlecht, das SSp-Forum bekommt sein eigenes Literaturcafé!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Schichtholz, auf die Backsweepform geleimt und danach aus dem Vollen gearbeitet, wahrscheinlich Esche. Hat ein Bootsbauer für mich gemacht.
> Gruß Burba



Dank dir für die Info.....
gruß
stolli


----------



## Burba (12. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, das SSp-Forum bekommt sein eigenes Literaturcafé!



Super Idee!

Mal nen Reim zum Foto schreiben
das wird uns im Gedächtnis bleiben.

Mögen Verse uns geleiten
und auf mancher Tour begleiten.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2014)

......und verschone uns in zukunft von den Platten
					die wir in der Vergangenheit schon hatten........


----------



## Burba (12. März 2014)

Lassen wir es gut heut sein
stellt mal jemand Bilder ein?


----------



## DonKrawallo (12. März 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> ......und verschone uns in zukunft von den Platten
> die wir in der Vergangenheit schon hatten........



Amen Bruder 

So, gerade mal fix die Kettenspannung und -linie eingestellt. Ist quasi in einem dauerhaft fahrbarem Zustand. Morgen mal die erste Tour damit zur Maloche eiern. Bremsschläuche kürzen folgt bald.

Aber, das musste sein, erstmal ne Proberunde bei uns durch die Felder und dann noch schnell fürs Abendessen einkaufen. Hach die Sonne war mal wieder so schön....

...oh du schönes Sauerland, nimm uns doch bei deiner Hand. Leite uns auf deinen Wegen und unseren Reifen gibst du deinen Segen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (13. März 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> jo, soll ja auch zu Fahren geeignet sein, nicht zum Posen



Erstens schätze ich, dass man bei diesem Geweih mit 550 mm Breite nicht auskommen wird, sondern wir
uns millimetermäßig weit im 600er Bereich befinden werden und zweitens stelle ich fest, dass man bei diesem Radtyp 
auch weitaus schmalere Lenker fahren kann, ohne zwangsläufig ein Poser zu sein.
Mir persönlich wäre der Holzprügel für dieses Rad zu wuchtig und wirkte mir zu überdimensioniert,
aber Geschmack ist bekanntlich ein streitbares Gut...
Ferner würde ich mich bei Ausfahrten ins Gelände eines geeigneteren Rades bedienen,
als da wären MTBs oder Cyclocrossräder, letztere bieten den Laufrädern mehr Durchlass, sodass
geländegeeignete Reifen Platz haben, verfügen über geländegeeignete Disc- oder Cantileverbremsen 
und werden mit Lenkerbreiten von nicht mehr als *460 mm* gefahren...und die Leute
die diese Räder bewegen sind gewiss keine Poser...


----------



## Burba (13. März 2014)

Hach, da ist aber einer pingelig. Türlich kann man auf solchen "Urbanbikes" auch schmale Lenker fahren, wenn man sie "artgerecht" in der Stadt auf Asphalt bewegt. Aber artgerecht oder geeigneter ist mir sch....egal. Vor ner Tour überleg ich höchstens, auf welches Rad hab ich heut Bock und nicht, wo werd ich welche Wege vorfinden. Das Teil macht einfach nen riesen Spaß, egal wo. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man damit *viel *weiter kommt, als es scheinen mag. Und dass die Lenkerbreite optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, damit kann ich gut leben.

PS: das posen bezog sich eher auf diese 30 cm-Stöckchen


----------



## HorstSt (13. März 2014)

An sich ist das Rad nicht obel,
doch was ist das für ein Hobel?
(Aua)
Horst


----------



## DonKrawallo (13. März 2014)

Icke? Keine Ahnung, steht nix drauf. Schwiegervadda hat das Rad mal vom Schrott gerettet, dann stand es lange Zeit bei ihm in der Garage (er kann nix wegwerfen). Dann habe ich es ihm abgeschwatzt weil ich den Stahlrahmen wollte. Hatte es erst wit XT Komponenten als Schalter aufgebaut und jetzt halt SSP, für schlechtes Wetter und Zugmaschine für den Kinderanhänger bzw. Träger für Kindersitz. Der Aufbau erfolgte aber streng dem Motto: Form follows Function.


----------



## Burba (13. März 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> An sich ist das Rad nicht obel,
> doch was ist das für ein Hobel?
> (Aua)
> Horst



Ist *Schindelhauer* dir vertraut?
Doch hab ichs "etwas" umgebaut.

(PS. falls sich die Frage auf mein Rad bezog)


----------



## IX. (13. März 2014)

Ich war heute mal in meiner Stadt unterwegs und habe für euch ein paar Fotos gemacht...



 



Gaststätte Schwanenschlößchen








Stadtmauer




Donatsturm



 

 



Schacht Alte Elisabeth - Besucherbergwerk



 

 

 

 

 


Reiche Zeche - Besucherbergwerk

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Drood (13. März 2014)

Viele viele schöne Bilder seit gestern - und schöne Texte


----------



## Dutshlander (13. März 2014)

*Das Besucherbergwerk ist aufgrund von Sanierungsarbeiten bis Mitte November 2014 geschlossen.*


----------



## Burba (13. März 2014)

IX. schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal in meiner Stadt unterwegs und habe für euch ein paar Fotos gemacht...
> Grüße Jürgen


Schöne Geschichtstour


----------



## IX. (13. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *Das Besucherbergwerk ist aufgrund von Sanierungsarbeiten bis Mitte November 2014 geschlossen.*



...aber auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Ich hatte als 14. jähriger (1988) dort mal eine private Führung. Die Gänge waren so klein, dass man nur auf allen vieren hindurch kam...aber schaut es euch doch selber an.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (13. März 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> PS: das posen bezog sich eher auf diese 30 cm-Stöckchen



In diesem Punkt bin ich völlig bei Dir.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2014)




----------



## grauphilter (13. März 2014)

Wie nennt man so ein Teil?


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2014)

Roller?


----------



## Alwood (13. März 2014)

grauphilter schrieb:


> Wie nennt man so ein Teil?



Es ist ein Felsbrocken.


----------



## RazorRamon (13. März 2014)

Hinkelstein


----------



## grauphilter (13. März 2014)

Wieder was gelernt... Dachte erst das soll ein Spaß sein.


----------



## sXe1979 (13. März 2014)

Leider nur Handyfotos


----------



## grauphilter (14. März 2014)

Heute mal den Naturpark Barnim unsicher gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (17. März 2014)

So gerade von einem kleinen Nightride zurückgekommen. Hier das unglaublich aussagekräftige Foto dazu


----------



## grauphilter (17. März 2014)

Super Lichtschwert..!!


----------



## DonKrawallo (18. März 2014)

Stolze Leistung deine Kerze, wasn das fürn Ding?


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2014)

scuzi jungs, ich kann nicht imemr neue räder aufbauen 
dafür ist die sattelklemme (salsa) neu. das blau passt etwas besser zum king als hope aber nur etwas. muß ich jetzt eine tune schraubwürger kaufen? nee oder...
auch neu aber kaum zu sehen, das trikot von yeahrumble.tumblr.com


----------



## RazorRamon (19. März 2014)

Warum fühle ich mich derzeit zurückversetzt in die Jahre mit meinem allerersten Mountainbike? Ein tolles Gefühl übrigens!


----------



## Murph (20. März 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Warum fühle ich mich derzeit zurückversetzt in die Jahre mit meinem allerersten Mountainbike? Ein tolles Gefühl übrigens!


Aaaaaaber,
damals war's bestimmt kein Singlespeed und auch bestimmt nicht mit dem Lenker oder? 

Früher konnt's ja gar nicht genug Gänge haben,als die ersten 7 fach raus kam war ich ganz feucht geworden.......
um die Augen! 
War zumindest bei mir so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (20. März 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Aaaaaaber,
> damals war's bestimmt kein Singlespeed und auch bestimmt nicht mit dem Lenker oder?


Nein natürlich nicht, 18 Gänge, ich dachte damals ja sogar, die wären das Wichtigste vom ganzen Rad.

Aber trotz der fehlenden Schaltung und der größeren Räder habe ich immer das Gefühl, etwas ganz Besonderes zu machen, wenn ich durch den Wald fahre, genau wie damals. Zwischendurch hatte ich teilweise noch mehr Gänge und Vollfederung, aber eben nicht mehr dieses bestimmte Feeling.


----------



## nullvektor (20. März 2014)




----------



## Peter Lang (22. März 2014)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. März 2014)

nullvektor schrieb:


>



Sehr schön, was ist das für eine Reifenbreite?


----------



## nullvektor (22. März 2014)

32er marathons von schwalbe.es passen auch noch cx pro von schwalbe in 30er grösse.


----------



## KONI-DU (23. März 2014)

Kleiner Sonntagsausflug


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. März 2014)

Heute gabs zur Abwechslung eine Rennerrunde. Das Wetter war nicht gerade einladend, aber es regnete nicht.

Die ersten 15km waren super, toller Asphalt, kaum Probleme, sogar grüßende Rennradfahrer(!). Doch dann bog ich in den Wald ab und es holperte gewaltig (was nicht schlimm ist). Irgendwann verlor ich die Orientierung weil die Beschilderung fürn Arsch war... tolles SaaleHolzlandForstamt!!






Es ging nach kurzer Zeit wirklich über Stock und Stein.






Ich quälte mich Forstautobahnen hinauf, irgendwann bog ich falsch ab (Grund siehe weiter oben!) und befand mich mitten auf der Forstarbeiterautobahn. Glückwunsch. Darauf gabs erstmal was zu Futtern.











Frisch gestäkt folgte ich diesen abstrusen Pfaden durchs Holzland. Nach weiteren 1.5km und 500m schieben kam ich wieder auf die Straße. Toller Asphalt, kein Auto in Sicht. Demotiviert rollte ich dort entlang, ab ins nächste Dorf. Angekommen musste ich feststellen das ich genau am Anfang herausgekommen war wo ich in den Wald gestartet bin. ARGH! Hab es mir dann aber nicht nehmen lassen klassisch auf der Straße zu fahren. Also nochmal 15km draufgepackt und schön Landstraße. War erstaunlich leer. Pedalieren ging gut durch die Beine, nettes Tempo. In einer Ortschaft stand ein Geschwindigkeitsschild, leicht abschüssig und nochmal gut beschleunigt zeite es 39, kurz 40kmh an. Geil.  Es folgten danach wieder 6km bis nach Stadtroda. Von dort ging es dann über den ordentlichen Radweg heim. Zwischendurch noch ein Päuschen und fix ein MrTom schnabuliert.











Zuhause angekommen schaute ich nicht schlecht. Schöne kleine Runde, ohne den Waldabschnitt wärs besser geworden. 







Übrigens alles mit neuer Cam aufgenommen, fetzt die Kleine. 
Schönen Sonntag euch!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. März 2014)

Wow, satte Bilder und tolle Höchstgeschwindigkeit (?)!

Ich brauche unbedingt auch eine neue Kompakte!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. März 2014)

Ich glaube der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht. Sicher, bergab rollt es, aber 71? Never! Mit Treten lande ich im soliden 30er Mittelbereich, bergab vielleicht nochmal 10-max 15 drauf. 

Kann die XZ2 empfehlen, kleines handliches Ding mit sehr guten Einstellmöglichkeiten. Könnte die jetzt noch im Video die Belichtung speichern wäre sie perfekt.


----------



## Fabu82 (23. März 2014)

Dann lege ich mal ein Bild dazu,vom kleinen Ausritt-->Berliner Kleiner Müggelsee




Morgen kommt dann eine neue Kurbel drauf mit etwas mehr Zähne am Kranz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (24. März 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht. Sicher, bergab rollt es, aber 71? Never! Mit Treten lande ich im soliden 30er Mittelbereich, bergab vielleicht nochmal 10-max 15 drauf.


Erstens waren da 74,1 zu lesen und nicht 71. Zweitens, wo ist das Problem? Auch bei uns gibt es Abfahrten, da rollt jedes Rad über 70 km/h schnell, sogar völlig ohne zu treten.

Wenn Du bergab höchstens 45 km/h erreichst, liegt es entweder daran, dass die Abfahrt nicht steil genug ist, schneller zu rollen, oder Du solltest die Bremsen loslassen.

Meine persönliche Höchstgeschwindigkeit mit dem Fahrrad liegt über der Hundertermarke, gerast in den Alpen, vom Kühtai runter, bei Regen.


----------



## herrundmeister (24. März 2014)

urbanes Training


----------



## Drood (24. März 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> urbanes Training



Schönes Paddy, sehr schöne Vorbau/Lenker-Einheit!!! Aber sollst du damit in Blumenbeeteh herumfahren? 

Grüße

Silke


----------



## Fabu82 (24. März 2014)

Schon das dritte graue Paddy,gibt es davon noch etwas bessere Bilder?

Gruß Gordon


----------



## herrundmeister (25. März 2014)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Schon das dritte graue Paddy,gibt es davon noch etwas bessere Bilder?
> 
> Gruß Gordon


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2014)

Ein kurzes Nein hätte gereicht. 

Schade, da es wirklich schön ist!


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2014)

Ja ist es und ich versuche schon ewig dem besitzer den wtb drop abzuschwätzen...


----------



## herrundmeister (25. März 2014)

ich werde es mal putzen und bessere Bilder machen  das kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern. 
In meinem Album findest Du noch welche, aber nichts vernünftiges, da muss ich Dir rechtgeben.


----------



## Shimon (25. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (25. März 2014)

[quote="Shimon, post: 11847780, member: 2318[/quote]

Nicht schlecht, schöner schlanker Rahmen. Könnte ein paar kleine Farbtupfer vertragen .


----------



## lustigerBursche (25. März 2014)

Die Übersetzung sieht komisch aus, warum so klein?


----------



## Shimon (25. März 2014)

lustigerBursche schrieb:


> Die Übersetzung sieht komisch aus, warum so klein?


Weil Stuggi ne Kesselstadt ist, und es viel hoch geht. Aber ich hab noch ein größeres KB.


----------



## lustigerBursche (25. März 2014)

Okay, da ist das ja verständlich


----------



## RazorRamon (26. März 2014)

Shimon schrieb:


> Weil Stuggi ne Kesselstadt ist, und es viel hoch geht. Aber ich hab noch ein größeres KB.


"Stuggi", das klingt ja ekelhaft!


----------



## Drood (26. März 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> "Stuggi", das klingt ja ekelhaft!



als Schwabe pflege ich _Schduddgard _zu sagen, was auch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Seit ich im Norden lebe, kommt es mir selbst komisch vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (26. März 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> als Schwabe pflege ich _Schduddgard _zu sagen, was auch irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Seit ich im Norden lebe, kommt es mir selbst komisch vor



Alternativ hätte ich noch Benztown im Angebot


----------



## grauphilter (26. März 2014)

Erinnert mich an meine Deutsch-HipHop-Phase.. Massive Töne und so..


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2014)

Fanta 4? *duck und weg*


----------



## Shimon (26. März 2014)

Ich packe meine Sachen und bin raus mein Kind!
Haha das waren Zeiten. Was so ein Rad in einem hervor Ruft.


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2014)




----------



## Fabu82 (31. März 2014)

Gestern bei bestem Wetter mal wieder eine Runde gedreht und von Spindlersfeld nach Woltersdorf (Fangschleuse) geradelt,es hatte zwar etwas vom Hindernispacour, gespickt mit Rentnern die nach rechts gucken und dabei nach links abdriften oder Gruppen die sich über die ganze Breite des Weges verteilen.Trotzdem sind noch drei einfache Bilder hängengeblieben.











Gruß Gordon


----------



## DonKrawallo (31. März 2014)

Also wer bei dem Wetter drinn bleibt...selber schuld. Mal mit der Familie eine Runde getourt, inklusive Eisdielenaufenthalt 

Man kann den Kids heutzutage gar nicht früh genug beibringen, dass Schaltungen völlig überbewertet sind. OK, der größere hat ne Automatix an seinem 16er aber das lasse ich gerade noch so gelten...


----------



## grauphilter (31. März 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Man kann den Kids heutzutage gar nicht früh genug beibringen, dass Schaltungen völlig überbewertet sind.



Stimmt, seh ich genauso..!

Für meine Tochter sind die Singlespeeder in unserer Garage auch das normalste der Welt. Aber desto interessanter werden natürlich für die Kleinen auch die geschalteten Räder die man so in der Stadt oder sonst wo sieht.


----------



## Burba (31. März 2014)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Gestern bei bestem Wetter mal wieder eine Runde gedreht und von Spindlersfeld nach Woltersdorf (Fangschleuse) geradelt,es hatte zwar etwas vom Hindernispacour, gespickt mit Rentnern die nach rechts gucken und dabei nach links abdriften oder Gruppen die sich über die ganze Breite des Weges verteilen.Trotzdem sind noch drei einfache Bilder hängengeblieben.
> Gruß Gordon


Schöne Runde (ist alte Heimat von mir).


----------



## Burba (1. April 2014)

Heute Feierabendrunde am Schwielowsee





über Schloß Petzow und alte Ziegelei Glindow






an Werder vorbei und über die Havel






noch ein paar Blümchen im Park und Schloß Sanssouci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)

Guter bilderbericht und augenscheinlich schöne tour.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)

Bisschen was von heute. Ca 60km. Hinzugs mit einem onkyo receiver im beutel (haben wir noch schnappspralinen?). Zurück deutlich leichter, da "nur" ein bisschen mangold und etwas bärlauch befördert wurden.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2014)




----------



## Burba (2. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> . Hinzugs mit einem onkyo receiver im beutel (haben wir noch schnappspralinen?). .


cool, ne Lastenradtour (naja ne halbe)


----------



## RazorRamon (3. April 2014)

Ohne Schaltung und aufrecht hinter hohem Lenker kann man die Schönheit der Natur am besten genießen!


----------



## dukestah (3. April 2014)

stimmt, sehen kann man so mehr


----------



## Burba (3. April 2014)

Noch ne Runde im Potsdamer Umland
Großer und kleiner Zernsee







dann an nem Kanal durchs Unterholz geackert










*DAS* hasse ich! Da ging es höchstens schwimmend weiter, also zurück durchs Unterholz.





Zum Schluss noch n schönes Frühlingsbild


----------



## Peter Lang (4. April 2014)




----------



## Burba (4. April 2014)

recht gute Farbzusammenstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grauphilter (4. April 2014)

Zählt als Foto auch ein Bildschirmfoto?? 





Zum Hintergrund.. 
Gestern eine super anstrengende und fordernde Tour bei schönstem Wetter mit nem Schaltungskollegen gefahren. Er war beeindruckt, dass man mit nem Singlespeed locker mit nem Schaltungsrad mithalten kann (zumindest in unserer Gegend). Hab leider nur ein Foto wo wir beide drauf sind.. und weil er eine, sagen wir mal, Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist, kann ichs leider nicht zeigen 

Er so: 27er, Federgabel, Vollcarbon
Ich so: 29er, rigid, Stahl

War n richtig kleiner Glaubenskrieg  Wir haben uns auf unentschieden geeinigt...


----------



## KONI-DU (4. April 2014)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. April 2014)

grauphilter schrieb:


> War n richtig kleiner Glaubenskrieg  Wir haben uns auf unentschieden geeinigt...



Innerlich siegt immer der Singlespeeder weil er mit weniger Materialaufwand das selbe erreicht hat.


----------



## Fabu82 (5. April 2014)

Koni-Du,was wiegt denn deine sehr schicker Hobel?

Gruß Gordon


----------



## KONI-DU (5. April 2014)

...knapp unter 10kg.


----------



## kurbel_jim (5. April 2014)

schick, kannst du mir 'ne info zum rahmen geben? ty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (5. April 2014)

...ist ein Voitl mx III.


----------



## DonKrawallo (6. April 2014)

Heute Vormittag mal das schöne Wetter genutzt um mit meinen Jungs ne kleine Tour in den Himmelmannpark zu unternehmen. Haben die echt schön gemacht da, der Skate Park übt aber eine heftige Anziehungskraft auf die Jungs aus...






Der Große mit seinem "Double" Speeder






Blick auf die Ruhr






So, jetzt ist Zeit für Siesta...


----------



## böser_wolf (6. April 2014)

die erste längere fixietour  hauptsächlich abseits der hauptstrassen 
flur/wald/schotter/teer/plattenweg alles dabei
75 km 500hm 
schee wars


----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist Zeit für Siesta...


 Nö noch eben die Schraube vom Schutzblechhalterung absägen, dann ist Siesta


----------



## Burba (6. April 2014)

Heute zum Kloster Lehnin unterwegs





rückzu nen Abstecher zur beginnenden Baumblüte bei Werder





dann noch ne Runde um den Plessower See (hier an einem Ende bei Kemnitz)


----------



## DonKrawallo (6. April 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nö noch eben die Schraube vom Schutzblechhalterung absägen, dann ist Siesta



Verdammt, erwischt


----------



## herrundmeister (6. April 2014)

mal etwas rummgerollt


----------



## Burba (6. April 2014)

Uhh, fette Ostereier in der Gegend, na ist ja bald soweit


----------



## dukestah (7. April 2014)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> mal etwas rummgerollt


wow, die bäume sind ja echt schon weit bei euch, hier im norden sieht das noch etwas zurückgehalten aus...


----------



## herrundmeister (10. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (10. April 2014)

Frühling und Zeit zum (Kick-)Biken, was gibt es schöneres?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. April 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Frühling und Zeit zum (Kick-)Biken, was gibt es schöneres?



Mit Fahrrädern fahren.


----------



## Burba (10. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mit Fahrrädern fahren.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mit Fahrrädern fahren.


----------



## RazorRamon (10. April 2014)

Und warum lasse ich dann wohl die langweiligen Fahrräder daheim?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2014)

Fragen wir uns auch! 

Meine sind nicht langweilig.


----------



## dukestah (11. April 2014)

man sieht mit nem roller sicherlich mehr von der landschaft, in zeiten von sattelüberhöhung und übersetzungen jenseits 1:3 ist bei vermeidung von genickstarre das blickfeld schon sehr eingeschränkt


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. April 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> man sieht mit nem roller sicherlich mehr von der landschaft, in zeiten von sattelüberhöhung und übersetzungen jenseits 1:3 ist bei vermeidung von genickstarre das blickfeld schon sehr eingeschränkt


Das stimmt.
Mit dem Rad fährt man durch den Wald, mit dem Roller im Wald.


----------



## Fabu82 (11. April 2014)

Wo ist der "Daumen nach unten Button"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (12. April 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Fragen wir uns auch!
> 
> Meine sind nicht langweilig.


So dachte ich früher ja auch, dass Fahrradfahren das Nonplusultra der Fortbewegung wäre, hinter dem Fliegen. Wenn Kurbeln dran sind, die Deinen Beinen vorschreiben, wie sie zu treten haben, dann ist das im Vergleich dazu aber langweilig:


----------



## danslecarton (12. April 2014)

Wieso suchst du dir nicht einfach ein Tretrollerforum?


----------



## RazorRamon (12. April 2014)

danslecarton schrieb:


> Wieso suchst du dir nicht einfach ein Tretrollerforum?


Muss ich gar nicht, habe ich doch längst gefunden! Aber Tretrollern ist auch Singlespeed, dafür mache ich mich stark! Singlespeediger geht es doch fast gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Alwood (12. April 2014)

Was soll Razor in einem Tretrollerforum? - Das wäre für Euch kein Gewinn,
schließlich ist er momentan der EINZIGe, welcher in der Galerie Fotos einstellt.


----------



## Burba (12. April 2014)

nich schon wieder diese Roller Diskussion
lass RR doch hier Unterschlupf finden, in nem Rollertread wär er so allein


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2014)

Bilder

Hinweg





Rückweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bilder
> 
> Hinweg
> 
> ...


Hinweg zu Paketshop und auf dem Rückweg Brötchen für daheim mitgenommen, brav so


----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2014)

Ich hatte Putztag, kucksdu


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2014)

Saubere sache.


----------



## DonKrawallo (12. April 2014)

Ein Teil der Familie war unterwegs, also tut es der andere Teil auch. Also den kleinen Köttel geschnappt und ein Stück den Ruhrtal Radweg Richtung Wickede unter die Reifen genommen. Erster Halt nahe des Wasserwerks, Beine vertreten und Steine ins Wasser werfen.


























Dann mal weiter geeiert Richtung Wickede, da über die Brücke und durch die Felder wieder nach Hause.











Schöne kleine Tour gewesen mit Junior. Knappe 20km mit 200Hm, sehr entspannt. Da das Licht aber stellenweise sehr seltsam war, hab ich die Bilder mal durch den Tonemapping-Wolf gedreht. Wem es nicht gefällt, der kann ja weg schauen


----------



## Drood (13. April 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Da das Licht aber stellenweise sehr seltsam war, hab ich die Bilder mal durch den Tonemapping-Wolf gedreht. Wem es nicht gefällt, der kann ja weg schauen



Was mich betrifft, hab ich sogar sehr genau hingeschaut, die Bilder sind klasse 

Gruß Silke


----------



## DonKrawallo (13. April 2014)

Hmmm, wenn sonst niemand fährt, hau ich halt noch einen raus. Da Frauchen heute aufm Trödel ist, bin ich mit beiden Scheissern im Hänger ins Biebertal gefahren, so Spielplatz und so nen Zeug halt. War schon nicht schlecht, da denkt man das da einer hinten festhält wenn beide im Hänger sitzen und ein bisschen Gepäck dazu kommt. Ich schätze das Gesamtgewicht auf 50 Kilo oder so sowas in der Richtung. Und dann noch das Bike dazu. Bei einem Stück wo es gut bergauf ging, musste ich schieben. Da ging mir der Saft aus, das erste mal in meiner SSP Karriere...


----------



## MBka (14. April 2014)




----------



## Dutshlander (14. April 2014)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Bei einem Stück wo es gut bergauf ging, musste ich schieben. Da ging mir der Saft aus, das erste mal in meiner SSP Karriere...


einmal muss das erste mal sein, durchaus nachvollziehbar


----------



## DonKrawallo (14. April 2014)

Vor allem weil, auf dem Hänger ist nicht ganz 1bar Druck drauf. Damit die Herrschaften auch angenehm reisen können. Falls ich nochmal einen kaufen müsste, dann nur gefedert...


----------



## herrundmeister (18. April 2014)

Blick auf die Hometown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabu82 (18. April 2014)

Sehr schöner Ausblick,etwas mehr vom Rad wäre auch lohnenswert


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. April 2014)

Tolle Aufnahme!

Aber leuchtet da etwa die Klemmschelle durch?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (18. April 2014)

bissi schlecht gewickelt.....kommt in den besten familien vor.....


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2014)

Ist doch nur übergangsweise bis der salsa cowbell da ist...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (19. April 2014)

Schönes Wetter, wenig Zeit. Also genug für die SSP-Tour und mal Bilder von draußen.
Erstmal raus aus' der Zivilisation...





vorbei am alten Munitionsdepot...




keine Tour ohne Trails, diesmal u. a. Wanderer-North-Shores, auf den Singletrails war der flow zu schön zum anhalten




er so, ich so...




und wieder heim.


----------



## Bener (20. April 2014)

So,
Heute hab ich mit meiner Liebsten mal eine Osterausfahrt gemacht. Dazu mein Bianchi Meta zum zweiten mal ausgeführt. Übersetzung für die Ebene und gemäßgtem Tempo mittlerweile passend. Toller Tag, tolles Wetter!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. April 2014)

*Rennsteig 2014*

Ich kopier den Link hierher, ist eine etwas "längere" Tour mit vielen Bildern + Text:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ultralight-bikepacking.420532/page-23#post-11921071

Und hier mein langer Bericht auf dem Blog:

http://www.durchdensucher.de/2014/04/rennsteig-und-singlespeed-tortour-mit-schoner-landschaft/

Einige Impressionen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. April 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter, wenig Zeit. Also genug für die SSP-Tour und mal Bilder von draußen.
> Erstmal raus aus' der Zivilisation...
> 
> vorbei am alten Munitionsdepot...
> ...



Krasses Pony! Schön schlanke Linie hat es.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


>



Hab´s mal als Desktophintergrund eingerichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2014)

Morgen mal in ruhe lesen...


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2014)

Heute:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. April 2014)

Na das ist aber jemand ganz schön "zugetackert"... 

(..und mir fällt ein, dass ich noch einen Termin ausmachen muss...)


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2014)

Das täuscht. Vor allem ist es organisch gewachsen...

Hier hat es einen discounter zerlegt. Nicht so ein event wie eine hochhaussprengung, aber vorbei sind wir trotzdem...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (21. April 2014)

Da ich von meinem neuen alten Hobel gerade ziemlich infiziert bin blieben die komplizierten Räder heute wieder im Schrank und die nächste Eingangtour stand auf dem Programm. Also erstmal Gang wählen... joa, passt.





Bissi Aussicht genießen.





Trails die mit dem Fully Vollgas gehen haben mit einem starren Radl plötzlich ganz andere Qualität





Vorbei am secret Boulder Platz den zwei Jungs in Handarbeit aus der Erde herausgegraben haben.





Und zum Abschluss vor der Heimfahrt nochmal das Lieblingseis genossen ehe das Wetter umschlägt und es nach Hause geht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. April 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Trails die mit dem Fully Vollgas gehen haben mit einem starren Radl plötzlich ganz andere Qualität



Das finde ich gerade das schöne am SSP - da man meist ein Defizit in Form einer starren Gabel hat fährt man gewisse Sache technischer und dadurch "korrekter". Das schult auch die Linienwahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (21. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> *Rennsteig 2014*
> 
> Ich kopier den Link hierher, ist eine etwas "längere" Tour mit vielen Bildern + Text:
> 
> ...





a.nienie schrieb:


> Heute:





Mitglied schrieb:


> Da ich von meinem neuen alten Hobel gerade ziemlich infiziert bin blieben die komplizierten Räder heute wieder im Schrank und die nächste Eingangtour stand auf dem Programm. Also erstmal Gang wählen... joa, passt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3x WOW!!!!! Sehr starke Bilder, vielen Dank!!

Grüße
Silke


----------



## Deleted 294333 (21. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das finde ich gerade das schöne am SSP - da man meist ein Defizit in Form einer starren Gabel hat fährt man gewisse Sache technischer und dadurch "korrekter". Das schult auch die Linienwahl.


 Allerdings, es wird einem wenig verziehen. Wobei es wie Du schon schreibst dann doch technischer wird, richtig rollen lassen wollte ich da teilweise nicht...aber mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit geht eigentlich auch vieles.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (24. April 2014)

Freier Nachmittag, super!
"Schatz, wir müssen später noch...", nich' so super.
Gerade das Fully daheim nach 2 hektischen Hometrail-Abfahrten abgestellt kommt die SMS, "Komme später, lass' Dir Zeit".

Mmmh, also was tun? Ahh, ja:




Noch einmal den Party-Bunker Trail fahren, schön flowig








Da hatte wohl jemand 'nen harten Abend...




Dann sah der Himmel gar nich' mal mehr so gut aus.




Also Großteil des Heimwegs über Asphalt bei Gegenwind, örgs.




Wetter hielt aber, gute Gelegenheit noch die Freeride zu besorgen und die Tour gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen.


----------



## Burba (24. April 2014)

Heute mal wieder ins Potsdamer Umland:
Wasser und Kiefern







der Berliner Ring und einsame Gehöfte








mal eins der beliebten Holzstapelbilder und schöne Natur (Ginster + Eiche)







die könnten ihre Waldautobahnen auch mal sauber machen, überall Sand





hier bin ich neulich doch schon mal gelandet: Kloster Lehnin






dann zurück. 
Die Kiste rennt, es ist die pure Freude !


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2014)

hi Burba,

mach mal ne Tour, würde gern mal mitkommen


----------



## dukestah (25. April 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Freier Nachmittag, super!
> "Schatz, wir müssen später noch...", nich' so super.
> Gerade das Fully daheim nach 2 hektischen Hometrail-Abfahrten abgestellt kommt die SMS, "Komme später, lass' Dir Zeit".
> ....


sind die schweren minions nicht ein wenig zähe zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (25. April 2014)

Geht so, das sind "nur" 2,35er mit FR-Karkasse, also um die 900g.
Aber die lagen halt noch im Keller, und da ich gern mal Gas geb' freut man sich schon über den Grip und die "Dämpfung".
Wenn sie platt sind kommt aber was leichteres das besser rollt.


----------



## dukestah (25. April 2014)

achso, na das ist für ein gelände ssp schon noch vertretbar, ich dachte, das sind die 1,2 kg dinger die mir am trail fully schon zu klobig waren


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2014)

Heute


----------



## stuhli (27. April 2014)

Gestern
Gegenverkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (27. April 2014)




----------



## HorstSt (27. April 2014)

Gestern mit dem Olympia Fixie an Sieg und Rhein vorbei zu Thomas, ein paar Teile holen.




Im Bereich der Siegmündung




Am Rhein bei Mondorf




Und wieder zu Hause.

Horst


----------



## Peter Lang (27. April 2014)

kleiner Grenzverkehr


----------



## RazorRamon (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## stahlinist (4. Mai 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> kleiner Grenzverkehr



Szczecin, Polska


----------



## Deleted 294333 (4. Mai 2014)

Schönes Kona!

btw...wieso bekomm' ich die Fotos nicht wie immer eingebunden...?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Mai 2014)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Szczecin, Polska



Hübsches Kona und flotte Fahrerin. 
Wenn solche Räder und Damen nur mal bei uns rumfahren würden, dazu noch Ssp...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hübsches Kona und flotte Fahrerin.
> Wenn solche Räder und Damen nur mal bei uns rumfahren würden, dazu noch Ssp...


 gibts bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute auch nicht untätig. 
Interessante Tour mit vielen Höhenmetern und feiner Landschaft, wurde nur unterbrochen durch eine Völkerwanderung an Wandersleuten, zwei Hunden, und Erholungsphasen vor den ganz harten Anstiegen... 

Zuerst gings auf den Hausberg zum warmwerden:






Jenzig mit 385m ü.NN, an dem diagonalen Wanderweg gings hoch, dann links um den Berg und wieder runter. 
So schauts von oben aus.






Danach gings wieder rauf auf den Fuchsturm (380m ü.NN), ab zum Steinkreuz, obere Horizontale. 
Es gibt dort einige Aussichtspunkte neben dem schönen engen Wurzeltrail.






Weiter gings dann bis zum Fürstenbrunnen, hinauf zur Sommerlinde (eine lange steinige S-Kurve, suboptimal für Singlespeed weil es enorm auf die Arme geht, aber mit einem kurzen Zwischenhalt gepackt, zum dritten Mal in meiner SSP Laufbahn!), ab zur Lobdeburg und Treppenfahren, wieder rauf zur Sommerlinde (wieder suboptimal für SSP,aber da hilft nur Zähne zusammenbeißen),Fürstenbrunnen, und ab nach Hause. Schätzungsweise 800hm gefressen. Fetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## HorstSt (11. Mai 2014)

Es war eigentlich nur eine von vielen alltäglichen Stadtfahrten, diesmal zu einer Vernissage. Aber während ich so auf der Straße stehe und auf das einfach so abgestellte Rad schaue, sehe ich, dass das Teil perfekt in die Stimmung nach dem Regen.und die morbide Atmosphäre passt.













Das Olympia-Fixie ist derzeit mein Alltagsrad, und regelrechte Tour-Bilder gibt es daher eher selten.

Horst


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2014)

Wetter zuerst nur mittelprächtig, aber etwas bewegung an der luft muß schon sein.
Kurz nach aufbruch der erste wolkenbruch. Die zeit mit um den bazm fahren verbracht. Das laubdach war halbwegs dicht.





Dann klarte es auf und wir konnten noch ein wenig spielen





Boden leicht aufgeweicht und etwas schmierig. Statt rechts rum ging es geradeaus ins gehölz. Gestanden und in aller ruhe abgestiegen rutschen über zwei räder... muß man mögen.





Im zweiten anlauf dann durchgerollt.

Kunst am wegesrand





Zum abschluß noch einen happen essen


----------



## Drood (11. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wetter zuerst nur mittelprächtig, aber etwas bewegung an der luft muß schon sein.
> Kurz nach aufbruch der erste wolkenbruch. Die zeit mit um den bazm fahren verbracht. Das laubdach war halbwegs dicht.
> ...
> 
> ...



Sehe nur ich keine Bilder?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Mai 2014)

Sehe auch nix...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ....
> ...


 eh du  *a.nienie* wo sind deine Bilder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2014)

Tapatalk zickt... jetzt sollte es gehen.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Tapatalk zickt... jetzt sollte es gehen.


----------



## mubi (11. Mai 2014)

@a.nienie gegessen in mz?


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2014)

Ja. Burgerladen am brandt.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. Mai 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ja. Burgerladen am brandt.


bei Dir würde ich auch mitkommen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Mai 2014)

Heute einige Höhemeter getreten, war eine saugeile Runde. Alle fiesen Steigungen sehr gut hochgekommen, bereit für die Saison.


----------



## Milan0 (12. Mai 2014)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad. Sowas fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung!


----------



## Burba (12. Mai 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Heute einige Höhemeter getreten, war eine saugeile Runde. Alle fiesen Steigungen sehr gut hochgekommen, bereit für die Saison.


N bisschen beneid ich dich ja für die Berge vor der Haustür, da kann man wenigstens das Bergaufbolzen trainieren. Hab meine gestrige SSP-Tour zum Brocken hier geschildert: galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs Post #10310.
War mehr schieben als fahren, in den Flatlands kann man sich halt nicht auf lange und/oder steile Anstiege vorbereiten .


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. Mai 2014)

Brocken steht auch noch auf dem Plan, bin gespannt wie es dort hochgeht. Ich trainiere zur Zeit nur bergauf, eben ist langweilig und fordert mich nicht. Technik ist alles, versuche bei Erschöpfung am Berg in den Trackstand zu gehen und kurz zu regenerieren. Klappt super und man kassiert keine Demotivationspunkte fürs absteigen.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Mai 2014)

Öööööhemmm was ist denn ein "Trackstand"....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Mai 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Öööööhemmm was ist denn ein "Trackstand"....?



Kommt von der Bahnrennbahn. Man bleibt mit dem Rad auf der Stelle stehen, schlägt den Lenker ein und balanciert mit Körper und Bremsen. Man muss nicht absteigen. 







Quelle: dailymotion.com


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. Mai 2014)

Ahja, danke für die Info.......da 
 Weiß ich ja was ich üben muss...


----------



## Milan0 (13. Mai 2014)

Trackstand ohne Bremse


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2014)

Am gegenhang ;-)

Tour geht in zwei stunden los, solange season in the sun


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Mai 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ahja, danke für die Info.......da
> Weiß ich ja was ich üben muss...


´Nen Punkt irgendwo vor dem Bike anvisieren. Hilft!  Dann klappt das auch Minuten...


----------



## Alwood (14. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Trackstand ohne Bremse



Dürfte zumindest fixed kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2014)

Bergauf auch nicht fixed


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Mai 2014)

Bergauf brauchst keine Bremsen, nur bisschen Pedaldruck.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Mai 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bergauf auch nicht fixed


SSP auch ohne Fixed und überhaupt auch ohne SSP, geht sogar mit ein Holland Rad und ohne Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2014)

Race to work? Oder die jagd nach dem eigenen schatten.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2014)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Mai 2014)

so auf ne kleine Abendrunde


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Juni 2014)

Gestern alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (1. Juni 2014)

Was könnt' es so einfach sein, is'es in dem Fall auch.
Man schnappe sich das Rad dass einfach immer funktioniert, billig war und grundsoliden Spaß bietet und gurkt los.

Oben





Ohne Trails geht nix









Hier klapperte mal die Mühle am rauschenden Bach;  jetzt rauscht nur noch der Bach.




Heimweg am Fluss entlang.




Erkenntnis des Tages...vielleicht sollte ich noch eins bauen?!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Erkenntnis des Tages...vielleicht sollte ich noch eins bauen?!


Und bei die Frage: wieviele Bikes hast du, Antworte (immer): eins zu wenig


----------



## RazorRamon (3. Juni 2014)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juni 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Erkenntnis des Tages...vielleicht sollte ich noch eins bauen?!



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## crestfallen (3. Juni 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


>



Krass, die Hells Angels haben wirklich ihre Kutten abgegeben.


----------



## Scottie0815 (5. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht nicht besonders stimmungsvoll aber trotzdem für mich bedeutend. Hab gestern erstmals die 200km/ Tag- Marke geknackt. Und das gleich um 40km. Ok, es waren nicht viele Höhenmeter und ich hatte auch Glück mit der Windrichtung aber watt solls... Olè Olè Olè


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut, Glückwunsch! Meine Grenze liegt bei 140km auf der Straße und 120km im Gelände mit Gepäck. Bist du zufrieden mit den Schlaufen am Ssp?


----------



## Scottie0815 (5. Juni 2014)

Bräuchte sie eigentlich nicht, da ich nicht mehr fix fahre aber jetzt sind sie dran und gut is. Wobei ich mich gestern hingepackt habe (Folge: zerrissene Gore- Tex- Jacke) und mit Klickern bzw. FlatPedals ohne Strapse die ganze Sache noch hätte irgendwie retten können. Auch wenn ich sie relativ locker habe.

Als ich noch fix gefahren bin, waren sie aber erstklassig.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (5. Juni 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!


Die nötigen Bestellungen sind raus .

Und Respekt für die 200km! Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen zu machen.
80 im Gelände hab' ich mal geschafft und war reif für's Sauerstoffzelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2014)

240km singlespeed sind sehr ordentlich. Und dann auch noch flach. Ok alleine geht es, aber in der gruppe mit schaltern bin ich für jede steigung dankbar, dann ist nichts mit kette rechts ;-)


----------



## Scottie0815 (6. Juni 2014)

Das kannst du aber wissen. War froh über jede Erhebung wo man mal richtig im Wiegetritt pumpen konnte. Zumal ich nen relativ schweren Rucksack dabei hatte, der mich erbarmungslos in den Sattel gepresst hatte. Irgendwann konnte ich nicht mehr sitzen und dann geh mal in den Wiegetritt wenn du nicht hochschalten kannst.


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## Peter Lang (8. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie ist mir jetzt beim bearbeiten der Text zu den Bildern verschwunden. War jedenfalls meine bisher längste Tour mit dem SSP.
140km mit 760hm. Mit dem Rad fahr ich sonst meistens bei mir im Saarland im Gelände rum mit einigen Höhenmetern, da passt 34/17 ganz gut. Bei dieser Tour mit relativ langen total flachen Abschnitten hätte ich ruhig etwas dicker ketten können, war aber zu faul nur für einmal die Übersetzung zu ändern. Hat auch so ziemlich Spass gemacht. Nur am Ende wars ziemlich heiß.
Gruß Peter


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Juni 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir jetzt beim bearbeiten der Text zu den Bildern verschwunden. War jedenfalls meine bisher längste Tour mit dem SSP.



Respekt vor 140 km! Sieht nach ner schönen Tour aus. Vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich da noch rumgemosert, dass das ja kein MTB Terrain ist, aber mittlerweile fahre ich auch öfters mal ne gnaz normale Radtour, bei der es auch ruhig ein höherer Asphaltanteil sein darf - Natur- und Waldwege aber auch. Ich habe jetzt auch nicht mehr die fetten Ardents drauf, sondern Conti RK/XK - die rollen einfach auf Asphalt angenehmer und leiser


----------



## Burba (8. Juni 2014)

Heut war's endlich warm genug zum radeln 
von Magdeburg raus in die Börde an die Bode
(auf dem Weg dahin hätte mich ein panischer Rehbock fast über den Haufen gerannt)




flüsschenabwärts







Pause zum abkühlen




mal n Schloß (Neugattersleben)




Schluss mit Bode (links), fließt hier in die Saale (von rechts)




weiter an der Saale nach Calbe, dann n Platten und ne kaputte Pumpe 
also ab in den Zug und nach Hause.
Nichts spektakuläres, aber hat Spass gemacht und über 90 km haben auch gereicht.


----------



## Drood (8. Juni 2014)

Superschöne Bilder Burba!! Ganz besonders das mit der alten Bahnbrücke!!


----------



## Burba (8. Juni 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Superschöne Bilder Burba!! Ganz besonders das mit der alten Bahnbrücke!!


 freut mich, wenn's gefällt


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2014)

Du sag ma Burba, wo bekomm ich so nen Lenker her....?.....am besten mit 25,4er klemmung....?
Gruß
stolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (9. Juni 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Du sag ma Burba, wo bekomm ich so nen Lenker her....?.....am besten mit 25,4er klemmung....?
> Gruß
> stolli


hast ne PN


----------



## Peter Lang (9. Juni 2014)

Heute wars mir für ne große Runde zu heiß. Bin dann zu ein paar Standorten von heimischen Orchideenarten gefahren, ist fast bei mir vor der Haustür. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Da ich mit dem SSP dort war, hier ein paar Eindrücke.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## HorstSt (9. Juni 2014)

Viel hatte ich ja auch nicht vor, aber dass die Tour unter einer Autobahnbrücke enden würde . . .





Et räänt . . .

Horst


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2014)

Gestern frühen Abend, zu Hause noch 39 Grad auf der Terasse...bin ich dann mal meine Tour entlang des Weisswurschtäquators gefahren.
Mehr als 30km habe ich bei der Affenhitze nicht zustande gebracht. Schön war es trotzdem.
Anfang Juni, aber Impressionen wie Mitte August...


----------



## Odessit (9. Juni 2014)

Heute mit dem Alu-Bruder meines Stahl-Stevens unterwegs gewesen. Im Wald schlammig, auf der Straße heiß. Seltsame Kombination ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juni 2014)

@Burba: das ist doch der Brooks Cambium Sattel, oder?
Wie ist der denn so im Vergleich zu den Brooks Ledersätteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. Juni 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Fotos Blabla lange Tour...



Tolle Tour!

Und: Erkenn einiges! Enkenbach Alsenborn mit dem Elefanten, Eiswoog! Wie oft ich da war! Eisenberg, da hab ich mal gewohnt! Dann Worms, und dann bis Lorsch?! Warst ja fast bei mir in Hemsbach! Wenn Du die Tour nochmal machst, kannst ja weiter bis nach Bensheim fahren! Da ist gerade Hessentag! Oder Du kommst mal bei mir auf nen Bier vorbei! Orchideen kann ich leider keine bieten! Auch die sind toll! Wobei es auch welche zwischen Eisenberg und Grünstadt gibt. Könnt Dir da Tips geben, wenn Du interesse hast!

Grüße,

Bener


----------



## Peter Lang (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bener,
ich war nach Einhausen gefahren meine Exnachbarn besuchen, die wohnen inzwischen dort. Wenn ich noch mal hinfahre meld ich mich vorher und komm dann wirklich auf ein Bier vorbei. Am Samstag hätt ich gut eins gebrauchen können.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Juni 2014)

Nicht von heute, aber von Samstagmorgen um 4 auf der Autobahnraststätte. Schön wars.


----------



## Burba (11. Juni 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> @Burba: das ist doch der Brooks Cambium Sattel, oder?
> Wie ist der denn so im Vergleich zu den Brooks Ledersätteln?


Ja, ist der C 17. Ist anders als die Ledersättel. Muss nicht eingefahren werden, flext leicht, passt sich aber nicht deinem A.... an. Für mich der richtige Sattel für Leitwolf und Unit (die ich mit etwas Sattelüberhöhung fahre), auf meinem Mtb mit aufrechterer Sitzposition hab ich lieber nen eingerittenen Ledersattel (zumindest zur Zeit noch).


----------



## Deleted 294333 (11. Juni 2014)

Gemütliche Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Nachaz (12. Juni 2014)

Bei uns ist immer noch Betretungsverbot für den Wald 
Sorry f. die schlechte Qualität.


----------



## Burba (12. Juni 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Bei uns ist immer noch Betretungsverbot für den Wald
> Sorry f. die schlechte Qualität.


Dass du dich nicht schämst! Was hat dir denn der arme Baum getan?


----------



## Drood (12. Juni 2014)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Bei uns ist immer noch Betretungsverbot für den Wald
> Sorry f. die schlechte Qualität.



Meine Zeit, da hat es aber ausgegeben


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. Juni 2014)

wieso denn betretungsverbot.......die bäum liegen doch schon um.....


----------



## Nachaz (12. Juni 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Dass du dich nicht schämst! Was hat dir denn der arme Baum getan?


Nix. Ich stand nur vor der Wahl: Baum umschubsen oder wo anders parken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2014)

Naherholung.


----------



## schloerfi (15. Juni 2014)

Heute auf dem Weg von Magdeburg nach Lostau war noch Zeit für ein schnelles Foto:


----------



## Havi (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2014)

schloerfi schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Weg von Magdeburg nach Lostau war noch Zeit für ein schnelles Foto:


schee. mit flexpipes könnte man die bogen etwas enger legen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2014)

Landflucht ;-)


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juni 2014)

Und deine Klingel zog städtisches Gefilde vor?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2014)

Die ist kummer gewöhnt.









Wichtigste grundregel: der arbeitsweg muß spass machen, egal in welche richtung.


----------



## MBka (18. Juni 2014)

Kurze Feierabendrunde


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch abend einmal kurz hoch und auf trails wieder runter. Zwei singlespeeder in einer gruppe von fünf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (19. Juni 2014)

Was sind das für Reifen am Fargo?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Juni 2014)

Oh wie schön ein Fargo! Ein tolles Stück Rad, irgendwann hol ich mir auch so eins.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Was sind das für Reifen am Fargo?


kenda small block 8. sind gutmütig aber kein gripwunder. blockprofil ähnlich dem maxxis larsen tt. läuft richtig gut. bei nässe mistig. durch den crosser (semislick) komme ich damit klar, kann sie aber nicht wirklich empfehlen, es sei denn man fährt nur waldautobahn oder kommt mit rutschen auf zwei rädern klar. die steileren sachen waren gestern mit druck auf dem vr zu kontrollieren aber "grenzgang" in slo-mo. nächste woche eppstein marathon werde ich nicht damit fahren. wenn es schnell wird hat er einfach zu wenig seitenhalt.


----------



## eineinser (22. Juni 2014)

gestern am Brenner Grenzkamm





















das obligatorische Murmeltierbild


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2014)

Heut morgen stand ich mal mitten in der Elbe.




Der Wasserstand ist so niedrig, dass der Domfelsen freiliegt.





Vor einem Jahr sah es "etwas" anders aus, da hätt ich ca. 7m Wasser über mir gehabt,von der Uferbefestigung war nicht mehr viel zu sehen.


----------



## grisu1 (23. Juni 2014)

Sonntags, bevor alle aus den Betten fallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2014)

Goil. Höhenluft muß in den lungen brennen *haha


----------



## Alwood (23. Juni 2014)

Heute Nachmittag in den heimischen Feldern nach der Tour kurz vor der Haustür


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2014)

Witziges stadtrad.

Kurzurlaub:


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2014)

Zwischenstop


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2014)

Eisdielenposen? ... passt schon.


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2014)

Klar muss  

Der Espresso ist da einfach zu lecker um vorbei fahren zu können


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2014)

Besser?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2014)

Kann ich erst nach mind. 2 flaschen sagen ;-)

Hinterradgefummel


----------



## Drood (25. Juni 2014)

Heimwegverkürzung!


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2014)

Giro reverb... so so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (26. Juni 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Giro reverb... so so.


....kleidet mich ungemein


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache er passt zur jeans.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2014)

Menschenleer trotz stadtnähe... 











Why are you dancing when you could be alone, möchte man da entgegnen
...


----------



## HorstSt (29. Juni 2014)

Hört es heute doch noch mal auf zu regnen? Ja, die Sonne scheint sogar.





Kurz beim Fest der Griechischen Gemeinde an der Agger vorbeigeschaut. Heute abend gegen Costa Rica gibt's bestimmt unpassendere Plätze zum Rudeglotzen.





Aber erst mal 'ne Runde fahren. Hätte ich es mal gelassen. Der nächste Wolkenbruch war schon nah . .





. . . und ich mittendrin.

Horst


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juni 2014)

Hier war es die kleine runde über trocken...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Juni 2014)

Cooles tattoo auf der wade.......


----------



## Drood (30. Juni 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Cooles tattoo auf der wade.......



...der Kerl hat ne Sammlung richtig guter Tattoo's, da hab ich mich hier auch schon lobend zu geäußert


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (30. Juni 2014)

.......jaaaaaa, freu mich immer wenn ich Gleichgesinnte sehe......


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2014)

Schnittpunkte eher... danke für den zuspruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2014)

<p>Sunday ride with radhampelnde.<br/>
Statistics:<br/>
Riders 5<br/>
Singlespeeders 4<br/>
Drop bars 3<br/>
Rigid 2<br/>
#mycrewismuchcoolerthanyourcrew</p>


----------



## Drood (6. Juli 2014)

...war das schön heute:





































Gruß Silke


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2014)

Lenkerband zu hause vergessen, oder fehlt gerade das geld fur brooks?


----------



## Drood (6. Juli 2014)

Grins, ich wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen habe! Ne, Brooks=Leder und das versuche ich ja zu vermeiden, wenn ich es nicht als übermächtig nötig empfinde-siehe Sattel am Trucker. Mir gefällts grade einfach so ohne Lenkerband....und unangenehm zu greifen wird's durch die Handschuhe erst ab Kilometer 80...und da werd ich ansonsten eh schon maulig ;-)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Juli 2014)

Sach ma......was schleppst du denn immer für'n gerödel mit dir rum...????


----------



## Drood (7. Juli 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Sach ma......was schleppst du denn immer für'n gerödel mit dir rum...????



Regenzeug, Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Mini-Erste-Hilfe-Set, Tempotaschentücher, Futter, Zitronentee, Schloss, Schlüssel, Handy, Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (8. Juli 2014)

Am Siegufer

Horst


----------



## b.olaf (10. Juli 2014)

Wir waren Single in Pod Smrken, Tschechien unterwegs. Tolle flowige Singletrails


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Juli 2014)

Bei mir gings gestern hart zur Sache. Hab mich recht kurzfristig als Schlussfahrer für die SaaleHorizontalstaffel (Laufveranstaltung) angemeldet. Wir sichern nach dem letzten Läufer ab, schicken die vielen Helfer in den Feierabend und sammeln Wegmarkierungen ein.

Klang wie eine Vergnügungsfahrt: 80km, 2400hm, 9-19Uhr. Daniel startete die erste Etappe, ich stieß auf der zweiten dazu. Dafür musste ich erstmal einige hundert Höhenmeter eine Asphaltstraße klettern. Dies lies ich gemütlich angehen und kam am Wechselpunkt an.






Es dauerte nicht lange und der letzte Staffelläufer startete. Nach kurzem Schwatz mit Daniel gings los. Erstmal wieder schön bergab, dann scharf rechts und einige Höhenmeter rauf. Steiler gerölliger Hang, bis zur Mitte bin ich gekommen, musste dann schieben.

Wieder oben angekommen ging es prompt zum Fuchsturm wieder ein paar Höhenmeter hinauf. Oben angekommen folgte wieder eine tolle Abfahrt Richtung Wogau. Die ersten freundlichen Helfer schickten wir in den Feierabend. In Wogau wurde es schlammig, wir rollten an einem Feld vorbei welches der gestrige Starkregen ordentlich aufgeweicht hat. Das Ganze Rad wog gefühlt eine Tonne, soviel Matsch klebte an den Reifen und der Kettenstrebe. Nun sollte es wieder einige Höhenmeter bergauf gehen, aber zuerst musste der Schlamm von den Reifen.






Schon die ersten Meter machten mir schwer zu schaffen, Daniel drückte das Ding fast komplett durch. Ich war Mutti und musste fast alles schieben. 

Oben angekommen war ich schon ordentlich außer Puste, es ging aber schön entspannt auf einem Kamm in Richtung Jenzig. Am schönsten Aussichtspunkt blieb Zeit für ein Foto.





Daniel





Ich, man beachte die stilechten Strümpfe!

Auf dem Jenzig trennten sich unsere Wege, Etappe drei pausierte Daniel, ich fuhr die nächsten zwei alleine. Am Jenzig ging es schön bergab. Das nächste Ziel war die Kunitzburg auf dem Gleisberg. Ich passierte Lasaan und fuhr ein wenig Straße, dann bog der Wanderweg scharf rechts und es ging wieder 300hm bergauf. Der Läufer vor mir begann zu gehen, bei der Steigung tat ich dies auch und schob das Rad hinauf. Bei normalem Anstieg sattelte ich auf und trat langsam und kontinuierlich in Richtung Gleisberg. Oben angekommen erwartete mich schon die Helfergruppe. Es ging nun durch den Wald, etwas holprig, bis zum Königsstuhl. Dort pausierte ich weil der letzte Läufer in Sichtweite war.






Ab da ging es nur noch bergab bis nach Beutnitz. Dort wurde ich von einer sehr hübschen jungen Helferin in Empfang genommen. Etappe vier startete ich voller Tatendrang. Also hoch aufs Feld, der Wiese folgen, und gleich wieder schieben weil es zu steil war...

Am Waldrand angekommen ging es schöner schmaler Wanderweg entlang. Rollte sich fantastisch. Nach einige Zeit kam ich wieder an eine Steigung welche links in den Wald hineinführt. Schieben, schieben, schieben. Es nahm kein Ende. Unglaublich steil und lang war diese Passage. Dazu noch übersäht mit Wurzeln... unfahrbar mit dem Rad. Keine Ahnung wie die Läufer das geschafft haben, Respekt!






Oben war ich völlig fertig und musste kurz verschnaufen. Dann wieder ab auf den Hobel und recht eben weitergekullert. Etwa 25km und 1200hm hatte ich in den Beinen. Der Waldweg führte nach Tautenburg. Mitten im Wald kam ich auf einen Forstweg, dort wurde schön mit dem Traktor eine tiefe Fahrrinne gezogen. Natürlich alles voller Wasser und matschig. Das Rad rutschte ständig quer in diese Rille und ich hatte Mühe da heil durchzukommen. Es war sehr kräftezehrend.

Danach war alles unkompliziert. Entspannte befestigte Waldwege bis nach Dornburg. Auf den letzten Kilometern motivierte ich eine Läuferin noch zum Wechselpunkt. Hier stand nun Daniel und löste mich ab. Ich fuhr die 15km Radweg bis nach Jena und wir trafen uns am nächsten Wechselpunkt.





Pause in Jena

Ich merkte schon als ich in Jena angekommen bin das meine Kraft nicht mehr ewig halten wird. Zum Wechselpunkt kam ich recht pünktlich und mir blieben noch 10 Minuten Verschnaufzeit. Daniel traf ein und wir fuhren weiter. Es ging nochmal einige Meter bergauf, danach über die Felder des Windknollen bis zum Landgraf. Etwa 60km hatte ich in den Beinen, jeder Tritt fiel schwer, das Gras bremste das Rad.

Zum Glück gabs dann die ein oder andere Abfahrt.






Am Landgrafen kamen mehrere Läufer nicht durch den Checkpoint, wir fuhren also nochmal zurück um zu schauen ob sich jemand verlaufen hatte. Wir trafen niemanden und fuhren weiter zur Papiermühle.

Dort war für mich das Ende erreicht. Daniel fuhr die letzte Etappe. Mit all dem hoch und runter kam ich letztendlich auf ca. 80km und 1800hm binnen 7h. Ich will nicht leugnen das das Singlespeed mit mir hier stark an seine Grenzen gestoßen ist. Aber alles in allem hat es sich gelohnt, eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung und ich bin um einige ErFAHRungen reicher.





Wenn sich jemand sein Bier verdient hat, dann wir!

Wohlsein!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2014)

Tapfer!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. Juli 2014)

Respekt.......


----------



## Drood (14. Juli 2014)

Von mir auch: einfach nur Respekt!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Juli 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Von mir auch: einfach nur Respekt!!
> 
> Gruß Silke



Fahr du mal die Cyclassics. Ich hab heute den Renner mit 17er Ritzel ausgestattet und einen Tacho verbaut. Reisegeschwindigkeit 31-33kmh. Spitze zur Zeit 38. Wenn ich sowas auf 100km fahren müsste würde ich sterben.  Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Drood (15. Juli 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Fahr du mal die Cyclassics. Ich hab heute den Renner mit 17er Ritzel ausgestattet und einen Tacho verbaut. Reisegeschwindigkeit 31-33kmh. Spitze zur Zeit 38. Wenn ich sowas auf 100km fahren müsste würde ich sterben.  Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.



Du machst mir Mut . Bin vorgestern nur ne 60 km Runde gefahren und muss sagen, die Übersetzung passt mir doch eigentlich ganz gut wie sie ist. Spitze hab ich mal kurz 40 kmh geschafft, kurz vor Tour de France-tauglich also


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2014)

Gestern spontan doch novh los für einen übernachtausflug...






Ab damit auf das rad. Brauche dringend einen kleineren schlafsack.





Wetter schönreden is nich.





Abwägen... zeit für ein bild





Brauchbarer ausblick wenn gerade kein alpenpanorama greifbar ist.





Schlußendlich habe ich noch dem guten lammsbräu beschlossen es nicht darauf ankommen zu lassen und bon zurück geradelt.

War wohl nicht so dummm...


----------



## svenso (15. Juli 2014)

Gute Entscheidung! Bin gestern auf dem Abendritt auch richtig naß geworden :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisu1 (15. Juli 2014)

Im Urlaub mal in anderer Umgebung unterwegs....


----------



## MCTryal (15. Juli 2014)

Kleine Abendrunde und diesmal nicht allein.


----------



## larso (15. Juli 2014)

Das hintere gewinnt die Kettencompetition...


----------



## MCTryal (15. Juli 2014)

Das ist auch neuer ... Aber ja, die Kette hängt


----------



## svenso (16. Juli 2014)

Ist das ein Bahnlenker? Wenn ja, welcher und wie kommst du damit so zurecht?


----------



## larso (16. Juli 2014)

Schick, was sind die silbernen für Felgen?


----------



## MCTryal (16. Juli 2014)

svenso schrieb:


> Ist das ein Bahnlenker? Wenn ja, welcher und wie kommst du damit so zurecht?



Am Anfang hatte ich ernsthafte Sorgen das der Lenker und ich keine Freunde werden, mittlerweile funktioniert das aber sehr gut. Das Handling passt mir besser als mit dem Riser und auch wenn ich mal 5 Stunden unterwegs bin gibts keine Probleme.

Es ist dieses Modell klickediklick


----------



## MCTryal (16. Juli 2014)

larso schrieb:


> Schick, was sind die silbernen für Felgen?



Das sind H plus Son Archetype Felgen klickediklick


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (16. Juli 2014)

Mit freundin etwas durche Stadt und zum Aasee mit gebäck "brunchen" 





Unerwartet Besuch bekommen, richtig aufdringlich die Vieher..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juli 2014)

Geiles Koga
Habe auch einz, hier noch frisch nach m renovieren.
Werde bald auch mal n Bildchen machen mussen in freie wildbahn.


----------



## ploerre (16. Juli 2014)

...vor 3 Wochen, Dreitagtagetrip, hier im Hochwald an der Wisper.. Im Rucksack: Ultralight-Hängematte, kleiner Schlafsack und reichlich Essen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2014)

Schöne aussicht. Hängematte als solche ohne weitere isolieten.


----------



## ploerre (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, im Sommer reicht das, man muß sich ja nicht gegen den Boden isolieren. Frühjahr/Herbst oder in höheren Lagen kommt der 3-Season-Schlafsack und für unter null gibts ein Schlafsackähnliches Isolierteil, was man sich drunter binden kann. http://www.snugpak.com/outdoor/hammock-under-blanket


----------



## Kesselflicker (17. Juli 2014)

@ploerre: Du schläfst in der Hängematte ? Stelle mir das total unbequem vor, dass funktioniert ? Wo biste da an der Wispre ? Kenne mich dort etwas aus 

Grüße

Kalli


----------



## ploerre (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, das ist ne beliebte Fehleinschätzung... man muß sich leicht diagonal legen, nicht direkt zur Aufhängeachse.
Dann "rollt" sich die Matte um einen rum und man liegt ziemlich gerade.
http://theultimatehang.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/web-how-to-sleep.png
Nach einer Nacht auf Thermarest fühle ich jedenfalls immer ziemlich zerschossen – aus 'ner Hammock steig ich morgens voll entspannt aus.


Kesselflicker schrieb:


> Wo biste da an der Wispre ? Kenne mich dort etwas aus


das ist oberhalb der Lauksburg im Hinterlandswald. Da ist eine ziemlich große waldfreie Fläche mit ner Top-Aussicht. 

edit: das 3. Foto ist weiter unten, richtung Steinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2014)

Denke ich organisiere mir auch so was... spannst Du die einfach über die stricke?

Gestern: naherholung


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2014)




----------



## Burba (20. Juli 2014)

Sommer auf Rügen: Sand, Hitze, Wasser, reifes Korn
ä Drauum


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Juli 2014)

Feine Touren hier drin!
Ich war heute auch nochmal das schöne Wetter nutzen, unterwegs hat es sich schon dramatisch zugezogen, wird nicht mehr lange dauern...

Hab eine neue App zum Tracken ausprobiert, nennt sich Maps3D und arbeitet mit Karten von OpenStreetMap. Wirklich sehr genaues Tracking, man kann sich Kartenbereiche offline laden (keine Daten unterwegs notwendig) und es ist recht sparsam mit dem Akku. Höhenmeter sind auch auf +/-10m genau. Fetzt! 20km, 480hm, 1h Fahrzeit.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juli 2014)

Das bild mit den ähren ist schön. Osm habe ich auch aufgespielt aber das ding hat miesen empfang, es sei denn ich habe es in der armbinde... lästig.
Auf dem lenker ist mir zu yoga... ist nur ein s3mini... trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Juli 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Das bild mit den ähren ist schön. Osm habe ich auch aufgespielt aber das ding hat miesen empfang, es sei denn ich habe es in der armbinde... lästig.
> Auf dem lenker ist mir zu yoga... ist nur ein s3mini... trotzdem



Ich hab extra Gelände gewählt wo mir bei Endomondo auf dem iphone immer das Signal abgebrochen ist, Maps hat hier perfekt durchgehalten.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2014)

Muß morgen noch mal mit handy im trikot testen.

Freitagmorgen den arbeitsweg verdoppelt

Look up... straight into the light


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Juli 2014)

gestern Abend ein paar nette Ecken für Fotos gefunden - 2h Ausfahrt inklusive


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2014)

Vorhin den ersten 3 songs von neil young gelauscht.













Ist klar, dass er mit "down by the river" eröffnet hat...


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (29. Juli 2014)

Einfach mal etwas von der Seele quatschen...

Heute gab es etwas Unwetter in Münster.
Erst wegen dem Unwetter rumgespäßelt von wegen mein armer e30 steht da im nassen und wartet bis ich wieder damit heim fahre, wie so ein armer hund, den man draußen anbinden muss.





Paar Minuten später kam ein Küchenangestellter zu mir und meinte ich soll mal mit in den Keller. Im Keller war alles trocken, 2 Feuerschutztüren weiter... ich hörte nen Rauschen, er macht die dritte Tür auf, schoss da Wasser aus nem Abflussrohr wohl von Dachrinne oder so in den Keller, er soll die scheiß Tür wieder zu machen, man könne jetzt eh nichts machen, den Mist bekommt man mit Eimern jetzt eh nicht weg.
Und für die Lebensmittel im Keller war in der Küche oben eh kein Platz.
112 tats nicht und der hausmeister ging auch nicht ans Handy, bei diversen Notfall Klempner Betrieben kam man auch nicht durch.

Wieder paar Minuten später sah es draußen so aus, man beachte die "fußmatte":









Im sämtlichen Kellertrakt war der Wasserpegel schlagartig über Knöchelhöhe, Küchenpersonal war eifrig am Sachen wegräumen, hab denen gesagt, die sollen alles stehen und liegen lassen, ihre Spinde leerräumen und hochkommen.
Dann grinsten mich die Stromkästen im Keller an, scheiß drauf, da soll jetzt bloß keiner runter.
Alle Gäste nach Hause geschickt, Küche hat jetzt geschlossen gibts nichts mehr zu essen, wer kann soll nach Hause gehen, wer es nicht kann, soll bleiben.

Keine 5 Minuten später sah es draußen so aus:





kellerzugang aus der Küche so:





Wasserpegel auf Halshöhe, Strom in der Küche ist ausgefallen und kurz danach ist der ganze Strom im Häuserzug ausgefallen.
Aktuelle Bilanz...
Sämtliche Lebensmittelvorräte unter wasser, 3 Kühlräume im Keller geflutet, etliche Klima-Kompressoren ebenfalls, hunderte Liter Getränke kaputt, die Zapfanlagen-Elemente.
Lebensmittel oben in der Küche können morgen durch den Stromausfall auch in die Tonne gedrückt werden.
Regenwasser ist wohl durch die Abluftanlage eingedrungen, hielten nicht dicht und hier und da kamen im Restaurant die Zwischendecke runter.
Die Ölablass-Ventile der Abluft-Anlage wurden vor Verlassen des Restaurants aufgedreht und erstmal große Eimer drunter gestellt.

Erstmal für paar Tage Zwangspause im Betrieb
Morgen früh müssen Chefin und ich zum Restaurant, kurze Bestandsaufnahme und Versicherung anrufen.
Mal schauen wie es dann weiter geht.
Den Betrieb gibt es seit über 25 Jahren, ich werde in wenigen Tagen 25, ich hab da schon als Kind rumgespielt, mit 16 jahren neben dem Abi im Betrieb gearbeitet und heute stellvertretender Geschäftsführer.
Auch wenn wir versichert sind, zerreißt es mich innerlich...

Daheim angekommen, durfte ich da auch mit den Nachbarn etwas Wasser schütten, zum Glück hatten wir da nur nen Pegal von 5cm.

Mein GT genommen und ne Runde gedreht.













Ich hoffe grad einfach nur, dass es ein böser Traum ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2014)

Ein Wahnsinn.
Beileid, man denkt ja immer, so was passiert nicht wirklich.
Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr alles wieder auf dir Reihe kriegt.

Gruß Burba


----------



## Vegeta2205 (29. Juli 2014)

oh


----------



## Burba (29. Juli 2014)

letzter Tag auf Rügen




Maisautobahn




am Strelasund (welche Stadt ist das da wohl? )




auf Stralsunder Seite unter der neuen Rügenbrücke




Rügen ist ein traumhaftes SSP-Revier, am besten auf breiten Reifen, da verlieren Sand- und Schotterwege ihren Schrecken.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2014)

Landunter in münster, hoffe das geht gut aus. Hier muß es teilweise auch gut gekracht haben... dachstuhl abgefackelt, uboot keller...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (3. August 2014)

Übel, die Unwetterbilder da oben; hoffe das geht sich für Euch gut aus!


Heute keine Sehenswürdigkeiten, nur Trails.





Trails für hoch...ich brauch 'ne mildere Übersetzung!









steinige Trails




Pause zwischen den Trails




felsige Trails




hidden Trails




forbidden Trails


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2014)

Cool.

Testfahrt mit starrgang...





Geil!






Plötzlich kratzte es an den beinen...


----------



## herrundmeister (5. August 2014)

heute etwas unterwegs








im Hintergrund sieht man die Merlin - den havarierten Kiesfrachter
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/weil...ieren-mit-gekentertem-frachter--88323089.html


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. August 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Übel, die Unwetterbilder da oben; hoffe das geht sich für Euch gut aus!
> 
> 
> Heute keine Sehenswürdigkeiten, nur Trails.
> ...



Saaach ma wieviel meter federweg hastn du vorne drin......das ist ja abartig.....


----------



## Deleted 294333 (5. August 2014)

Was freigegeben ist: 160mm. Schwerpunkt bergab fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. August 2014)




----------



## heinissp (14. August 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. August 2014)

Ui, lecker Kuchen und der Waldtrail auch.


----------



## ploerre (14. August 2014)

letztes Wochenende auf nem Festival in der Nähe..


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. August 2014)

Ziemlich coole Idee!


----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2014)

ob es "cool" ist sei dahingestellt, machmal muss einfach die Idee da sein, und ist einfach dem erfinder sein werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (15. August 2014)

Eigentlich pennen wir ja in Hängematten, aber da auf Festivals der Wald zum scheissen verwendet wird, mußten wir improvisieren  

Das war noch nicht perfekt, beim Regen hat sich oben eine Tasche gebildet und die mußten wir öfter ausleeren. 
Das nächste mal werden die Seile über Kreuz gespannt, das sollte das Problem vermeiden.

Falls das wer nachmachen will: man muß die Bremsen blockieren. Wir haben mit Seil die Bremshebel rangezogen, bzw. am anderen Rad mit den Velcro-straps von den Handschuhen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2014)

Naherholung nach stressigem auslandigem...


----------



## herrundmeister (21. August 2014)

weil das Wetter so schön war musste das Merckx mal wieder ausgelüftet werden. Warum nicht im Elsass

Colmar








Neuf-Brisach









Vogelsheim





Breisach


----------



## Deleted 294333 (21. August 2014)

Sehr schön, der Kannibale!


----------



## RazorRamon (21. August 2014)

Ca. 30 Kilometer Fixed-Gear Spaß mit dem genialen EINZIG. Ich habe jede Pedalumdrehung, jeden Meter Fahrt, jeden Luftzug und jeden Sonnenstrahl genossen!


----------



## Alwood (22. August 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Ca. 30 Kilometer Fixed-Gear Spaß mit dem genialen EINZIG. Ich habe jede Pedalumdrehung, jeden Meter Fahrt, jeden Luftzug und jeden Sonnenstrahl genossen!




Vollumfänglich nachvollziehbar, geht mir momentan nicht anders, zumal man in diesem Sommer
jeden der wenigen wettermäßig schönen Tage voll ausnutzen sollte.
In der Nassrotze rumzufahren kommt ja noch oft genug vor.
Einzig der Lenker wäre für mich unfahrbar, speziell diese Griffposition brächte meine Handgelenke
bereits nach wenigen Metern an ihre Grenzen.
Am besten des vielseitig möglichen Positionswechsels wegen ein Drop Bar, der taugt mir hervorragend.


----------



## cmbr (22. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Naherholung nach stressigem auslandigem...



Sind die Kleen Kanteen Flaschen zu empfehlen? Da schleiche ich schon ne ganze Weile drum herum...


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2014)

Ja. Edestahl, formschön, geschmackneutral und beulen nicht so schnell wie die aluflaschen. Sie klappern etwas in den haltern, wenn sie leer sind...

Für cx oder mtb nehme ich aber trotzdem die camelbak flaschen...


----------



## ploerre (22. August 2014)

Wenn sie beulen, dann spratzt da der Lack weg. D.h. wenn man sich langfristig an scheckigen Flaschen stört, sollte man gleich die gebürsteten nehmen.

Ansonsten: top Flaschen. Unlackierte kann man auch mal zum Teewasser kochen in's Feuer stellen. (hier die kurze mit weitem Hals)


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2014)

Wobei ich meine, dass die therno noch mal anders sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (22. August 2014)

ne das ist keine Thermo, sondern ne wide.. http://www.kleankanteen.com/germany/products/klean-kanteen-wide.php 

huh sehe grad, die gibt's gar nicht mehr in kurz..


----------



## RazorRamon (22. August 2014)

Alwood schrieb:


> Einzig der Lenker wäre für mich unfahrbar, speziell diese Griffposition brächte meine Handgelenke
> bereits nach wenigen Metern an ihre Grenzen.
> Am besten des vielseitig möglichen Positionswechsels wegen ein Drop Bar, der taugt mir hervorragend.


 
Das sieht zugegenermaßen etwas extrem aus, ist aber das Ergebnis einer Testreihe. Genau so wie der Lenker jetzt eingestellt ist, liegen die Hände völlig entspannt und ohne die Gelenke zu beugen drauf. Nur so vermeide ich eingeschlafene Hände nach einer gewissen Fahrzeit.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. August 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das sieht zugegenermaßen etwas extrem aus, ist aber das Ergebnis einer Testreihe. Genau so wie der Lenker jetzt eingestellt ist, liegen die Hände völlig entspannt und ohne die Gelenke zu beugen drauf. Nur so vermeide ich eingeschlafene Hände nach einer gewissen Fahrzeit.



Ja, kann ich über den Metropolis auch so bestätigen. Allerdings konnte man da etwas unkomfortabel im Wiegetritt fahren. Wie handhabst du das?


----------



## RazorRamon (22. August 2014)

Ich kam gestern auch im Wiegetritt sehr gut zurecht. Der Lenker ist ja breit genug, so dass die Knie genug Platz haben. Beim kräfigen Ziehen am Lenker sind die Handgelenke ja sowieso entlastet.


----------



## Milan0 (22. August 2014)

Feierabend!


----------



## MBka (22. August 2014)




----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Durch diese hohle Gasse...

 
ging es heut raus in die Börde.






 

Und immer fetter Wind, die ersten 45 km von vorn ...
auf den nächsten 30 km hat er etwas wieder gut gemacht und geschoben .









dann mal n Schloß (wird langsam ne Ruine)


 

so mancher ist mal auf dem...


 

Auf den letzten 30 km war der Wind etwas unentschieden und nervte von der Seite .



 

Für mich ne neue Bestmarke, 106 km am Stück hatt ich noch nie .


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2014)

Klingt gut. Heute relativ entspannte 55km, können auch 60 gewesen sein. Schnitt für'n poppes, aber meine freundin fährt nur stadtrad.


----------



## Burba (24. August 2014)

Krasses Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Krasses Eis



Und der im Hintergrund hatte 2 davon...


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (24. August 2014)

Das sieht so hart nach Diabetes aus


----------



## ploerre (24. August 2014)

Den Bierkäpselepilz kenn ich.  Das ist doch irgendwo zw. Mainz und Ingelheim oder?


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2014)

Ja. Anleger der radfähre budenheim. Eis war ganz lecker.


----------



## RazorRamon (25. August 2014)




----------



## Deleted 294333 (25. August 2014)

Du hast einen Moment zu spät abgedrückt; der Singlespeeder ist wohl schon vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (25. August 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Du hast einen Moment zu spät abgedrückt; der Singlespeeder ist wohl schon vorbei


Siehst Du bei dem Bike im Bildvordergrund etwa eine Schaltung?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. August 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Siehst Du bei dem Bike im Bildvordergrund etwa eine Schaltung?



Nö, aber auch kein Bike.


----------



## RazorRamon (25. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Nö, aber auch kein Bike.


Aus Wikipedia: "Der klassische Sportroller „*Kickbike*“ wurde ca. 1990 von Hannu Vierrikko/FIN als Sommertrainingsgerät zum Tretschlitten erfunden".


----------



## Burba (25. August 2014)

och nöö, nich schon wieder...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> och nöö, nich schon wieder...



Ist doch alles geklärt. Kein Bike, keine Schaltung, aber Singlespeed; und die meisten hier äußern sich dazu nicht mehr weil sie das Ding nur ignorieren und gut.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. August 2014)

aus!


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. August 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> och nöö, nich schon wieder...



Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal so vor wie ein Junge, der immer mit Quartett-Spielen nervt, wenn die anderen sich schon mit Mädchen beschäftigen


----------



## Fabu82 (28. August 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal so vor wie ein Junge, der immer mit Quartett-Spielen nervt, wenn die anderen sich schon mit Mädchen beschäftigen



Darf ich das als Signatur nehmen ?  

Burba ,dein Radl ist einfach ein Traum!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. August 2014)




----------



## Burba (28. August 2014)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Signatur nehmen ?
> 
> Burba ,dein Radl ist einfach ein Traum!


Der ist gut!
Und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (29. August 2014)

Mal wieder eine Hunderunde mit dem Wheeler SSP-Crosser an der Sieg entlang.





Das Drüsige Springkraut (Das heißt wirklich so.) wuchert alles zu. Sieht schön aus, ist aber für die heimische Flora seit Jahren die Seuche.





Horst


----------



## Drood (29. August 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Hunderunde mit dem Wheeler SSP-Crosser an der Sieg entlang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich "Drüsiges Springkraut" heißen würde, dann würde ich entweder sofort von der Erdoberfläche verschwinden wollen, oder wahlweise alles zuwuchern. Insofern - Verständnis! Du bist hoffentlich an der Sieg nicht direkt geradeaus weitergeradelt? Begleithunde sollen nämlich nicht so tief tauchen müssen!

Gruß Silke


----------



## RazorRamon (29. August 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal so vor wie ein Junge, der immer mit Quartett-Spielen nervt, wenn die anderen sich schon mit Mädchen beschäftigen


Auch wenn der Beitrag manchen gefallen hat und sogar als Signatur verwendet wird, ist der Satz für sich gesehen ziemlicher Käse.

"Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal vor wie ein Junge...", das macht ja keinen Sinn, richtig hätte es heißen müssen, "Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal vor, *wie von einem Jungen* ................."- dann wäre es wohl so formuliert, wie Du das wahrscheinlich auch gemeint hattest.


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. August 2014)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Beitrag manchen gefallen hat und sogar als Signatur verwendet wird, ist der Satz für sich gesehen ziemlicher Käse.
> 
> "Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal vor wie ein Junge...", das macht ja keinen Sinn, richtig hätte es heißen müssen, "Die Beiträge von RazorRamon kommen mir manchmal vor, *wie von einem Jungen* ................."- dann wäre es wohl so formuliert, wie Du das wahrscheinlich auch gemeint hattest.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. August 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


>


----------



## RazorRamon (30. August 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2014)

Samstagmorgen, querradfahren im naherholungsgebiet. Ich schwitze immer noch an jeder wurzel, die höher ist als ein bordstein... starrgangfahren schult die reflexe...

Treppe hoch und das vorderad geht in die knie... dornenschleicher...





Gleich zwei einsticke nebeneinander. Da ich alleine unterwegs bin und der geiz im nacken saß, wurde klassisch geflickt.





Danach noch ein paar trails mit einem footdown, nachdem mich der kurbelaufsetzer aus dem pedal gehebelt hat... timing nicht perfekt.

Aber schön so mit dem gegenlicht durch das blattwerk.





Auf dem heimweg noch ein bisschen farbe geguckt.


----------



## HorstSt (3. September 2014)

Gemischte Erledigungs- und Vergnügungstour nach Bonn. Bei dem Wetter und den aktuellen Verkehrsverhältnissen mit dem Radl (Wheeler SSP-Crosser), wie sonst?




Es grüßt der Rhein.







Rückweg über die zum Radweg umfunktionierte Trasse der Bröltalbahn, der ersten deutschen Schmalspurbahn.




Urbanisierung . . .

Horst


----------



## Burba (6. September 2014)

heut am Mittellandkanal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (7. September 2014)

Das ist echt ein cooles Rad.

Ich versteh aber nicht, wozu das 2. Oberrohr da ist.


----------



## Alwood (7. September 2014)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ich versteh aber nicht, wozu das 2. Oberrohr da ist.



Mehr Stabilität bei einem Seitenaufprall > 30 km/h.


----------



## Burba (7. September 2014)

ploerre schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein cooles Rad.
> 
> Ich versteh aber nicht, wozu das 2. Oberrohr da ist.


guckst du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-kona-unit-honzo-29er-stahl-thread.552984/page-46#post-12291852


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2014)

Klar ist das sport... heavy carbo-reload (begriff beim eisenschweinkader entliehen).


----------



## Burba (7. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heavy carbo-reload (begriff beim eisenschweinkader entliehen).


Den merk ich mir


----------



## muschi (8. September 2014)

Ist zwar schon von Mai aber, bin erst jetzt hier gelandet.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/05/trainingslager-ponyhof-mein-berg-heit.html



 


http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/05/trainingslager-ponyhof-mein-berg-heit.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V.Finch (12. September 2014)

Untersee-Umrundung


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2014)

Der schönere teil. Auf der schweizer seite gut ausgebaut. Ist aber schon eine zeit her.


----------



## Drood (13. September 2014)

V.Finch schrieb:


> Untersee-Umrundung



Aus meiner Sicht das Foto der Woche!

Gruß Silke


----------



## V.Finch (13. September 2014)

@Drood 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HorstSt (13. September 2014)

Photoshop macht's möglich, oder?
Aber schön isses. Ich hab den Effekt auch erst beim zweiten Hinsehen entdeckt.
Horst


----------



## V.Finch (13. September 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Photoshop macht's möglich, oder?



Danke, GIMP half mit.


----------



## Milan0 (13. September 2014)




----------



## dukestah (13. September 2014)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321546


klassisch und zeitlos


----------



## Drood (14. September 2014)

Ich bremse auch für Segelschiffe!



Zumindest, wenn sie von rechts kommen und die Straße deswegen einfach hochgeklappt wird 

Grüße 
Silke


----------



## Burba (15. September 2014)

Heute im Magdeburger Umland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2014)

Heute morgen.


----------



## RazorRamon (17. September 2014)




----------



## Kesselflicker (17. September 2014)

Ausfahrt heue Vormittag in der Rhein-Main Ebene.


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2014)

Direkt am Ausschank.


----------



## Burba (18. September 2014)

Grüße aus Meck-Pom


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. September 2014)

Nice  Wo warste in Mec Pom?


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. September 2014)

Sieht mir stark nach Remplin aus - Torturm und Sternwarte. 
Schönen Urlaub noch, @Burba !


----------



## Burba (19. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sieht mir stark nach Remplin aus - Torturm und Sternwarte.
> Schönen Urlaub noch, @Burba !


Recht haste!
(und danke) 
Ist ne tolle Gegend zum biken, total abwechslungsreich und (fast) immer hügelig, so dass man auch etwas gefordert wird.


----------



## Burba (20. September 2014)

Unser Besuch bei den Heiden von Kummerow geht schon zu Ende. Hierher komm ich wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. September 2014)

Gibts einen tollen Film: Hoffnung für Kummerow.


----------



## Burba (20. September 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Gibts einen tollen Film: Hoffnung für Kummerow.


Henry Hübchen ist immer sehenswert .


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2014)




----------



## Burba (22. September 2014)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


>


Bei dir zu Hause?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. September 2014)

jap, auf Usedom


----------



## Burba (22. September 2014)

sieht interessant aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. September 2014)

frisch heute abend


----------



## SteveOh (23. September 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bike, 36/12.. passt. 
Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## Drood (27. September 2014)

Im Deichvorland unterwegs, bei Sturmflut ist das alles überflutet und das Wasser steht da richtig hoch.


----------



## Peter Lang (27. September 2014)

Heute 50km gemütlich gefahren. Meine Begleitung war allerdings mit Schaltung unterwegs.


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2014)

Sonntagmorgencross






Das orange ist unschaltbar, wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. September 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgencross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wielange fahrt ihr immer so im Schnitt? Ich bin eben vom Crossen (1x10) rein und bin jetzt nach ca 40km (30 davon Gelände) und ca. 1500hm fix und alle.


----------



## a.nienie (28. September 2014)

Unterschiedlich. Heute war es gemütlich. 3,5std vielleicht. Wenige hm.


----------



## Drood (28. September 2014)




----------



## Peter Lang (28. September 2014)

Stimmt, das Schiff ist ja auch ein Singlespeed.


----------



## Burba (30. September 2014)

Passt zu Droods Beitrag.
Gruß vom Bodstedter Bodden (Darss).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (30. September 2014)

Solche Panoramen kann ich hier im Saarland natürlich nicht aufbieten. War aber heute im Wald wieder schön. Biken im Herbst ist einfach genial.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Burba (30. September 2014)

.


----------



## Burba (30. September 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Solche Panoramen kann ich hier im Saarland natürlich nicht aufbieten. War aber heute im Wald wieder schön. Biken im Herbst ist einfach genial.
> Gruß Peter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325407 Anhang anzeigen 325408 Anhang anzeigen 325409 Anhang anzeigen 325410 Anhang anzeigen 325411 Anhang anzeigen 325412


Schöne Gegend.
Aber was hat dir nur der arme Baum getan?!


----------



## Peter Lang (30. September 2014)

Der war im Weg und mußte weichen, war aber nur ein saarländischer Bonsai.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. September 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Der war im Weg und mußte weichen, war aber nur ein saarländischer Bonsai.


Geh fodd! 

Schöne Bilder und ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Peter Lang (1. Oktober 2014)

Feierabendrunde, dazu Handyfotos mit dem tageszeitlich bedingten Motto "Knips das Rad stets im Schatten"


----------



## Murph (2. Oktober 2014)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Fotografieren.....aber dein Vorhaben mit dem Schatten ist dir super gelungen!


----------



## Burba (2. Oktober 2014)

Heut am Darsser Weststrand


----------



## meinhardon (2. Oktober 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> Heut am Darsser Weststrand


Aufgang Müllerweg war schon immer eine gute Wahl, Humuhumu ebenfalls.
Viel Spaßim Urlaub. Ab morgen wird´s voller in der Kneipe, da verl. Wochenendurlauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (3. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, irgendwie sehen meine Bilder alle gleich aus. Daher hier mal die Auswahl der schlechtesten Bilder meiner heutigen Feiertagsmorgenrunde.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Burba (3. Oktober 2014)

Tjaaa, was soll man da sagen....
Seltsames Obst in dem einen Baum .


----------



## Burba (3. Oktober 2014)

Ähem, tschuldigung, aber ich werd mal kitschig:

Abend am Bodden








Gruß Burba


----------



## Peter Lang (3. Oktober 2014)

Ab und zu ist Kitsch doch toll.


----------



## Burba (4. Oktober 2014)

Heute Traumwetter, ne Abschlusstour gemacht




Mal was zum Thema Küstenerosion: als ich in den 80ern das erste mal hierher kam, war dieser Bunker noch an Land





Bin dann rund um den Bodden geradelt, kam unterwegs über nen alten Militärflugplatz







Die letzten km um den Bodden rum hab ich mir geschenkt und mich von nem Fahrgastschiff fahren lassen





Schön war's (Sch..., dass Urlaub immer zu kurz ist).


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Oktober 2014)

Burba schrieb:


> (Sch..., dass Urlaub immer zu kurz ist).



Ein Leidensgenosse!?! 

Aber du hast ja eine schöne Ausbeute an Bildern. Das schafft Vorfreude auf die nächsten Urlaubstage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (5. Oktober 2014)

Samstagsrunde:


----------



## Drood (5. Oktober 2014)

Sonntagsrunde! Kurz nach der Pause gab's nen Abflug - Merke: Rennräder sind nicht für Waldwege konstruiert! Positiv: man landet relativ weich


----------



## Alwood (5. Oktober 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Merke: Rennräder sind nicht für Waldwege konstruiert!



Lange vor der Erfindung des Mtb´s gab es Leute, die gern mit ihren Fahrrädern ins Gelände gingen,
speziell auch während der Schlechwetterjahreszeit, sie nahmen ihre Rennräder und montierten
darauf LR mit etwas breiteren Felgen und bestückten diese mit grob profilierten Reifen...


----------



## Drood (5. Oktober 2014)

Alwood schrieb:


> Lange vor der Erfindung des Mtb´s gab es Leute, die gern mit ihren Fahrrädern ins Gelände gingen,
> speziell auch während der Schlechwetterjahreszeit, sie nahmen ihre Rennräder und montierten
> darauf LR mit etwas breiteren Felgen und bestückten diese mit grob profilierten Reifen...


....man sagt heute Crosser dazu  . Fehlt offensichtlich in meiner Sammlung!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2014)

Allerdings.






Hängematte: saubequem


----------



## Alwood (5. Oktober 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> ....man sagt heute Crosser dazu  . Fehlt offensichtlich in meiner Sammlung!



...


----------



## Drood (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich korrigiere: Crosser *und *Hängematte fehlen in meiner Sammlung


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Oktober 2014)

Drood schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere: Crosser *und *Hängematte fehlen in meiner Sammlung



Ich hatte ja gehofft, du würdest dir den Nature Boy krallen, aber das wurde offenbar nichts?...


----------



## Drood (6. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gehofft, du würdest dir den Nature Boy krallen, aber das wurde offenbar nichts?...



Ja da war ich tatsächlich dran, habe aber doch ne Kehrtwende gemacht, weil der Verkäufer ziemlich lange nicht geantwortet hatte und ich in der Zwischenzeit ein Surly Cross-Check Rahmenset am Haken hatte. Das hat sich dann aber (längere Geschichte) wieder zerschlagen und dann dachte ich mir, dass das wohl erstmal nicht sein soll. Tatsächlich ringe ich mit mir, ob ich nun einen Crosser oder doch endlich das Sam Hillborne brauche, von dem ich immer träume. Ein Kuwahara Pacer spinnt mir auch schon länger im Kopp rum. Alle drei so verschieden, dass ich mich tatsächlich erstmal ordentlich sortieren sollte, vor dem kaufen.

Und bevor es Ärger gibt für zuviel Gerede und zuwenig Bilder in der Galerie, schnell noch ein schicker Netzfund...so machen wir das demnächst wieder auf Tour 





Quelle: http://www.scheck-media.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/bike.jpg

Grüße Silke


----------



## Nachaz (7. Oktober 2014)

Morgens um 5:00 wach geworden. Umdrehen und weiterschlafen? Gute Idee! SSP-Tour machen? Noch bessere Idee!
Los gehts (sorry f. meine alte schabbelige Kamera) über Feldwege nach Mülheim:




Dann ein wenig durch die City:




Dann an der Ruhr entlang mit jeder Menge nicht belichteter Fotos 

Da habe ich dann auch bemerkt, dass ich die Kurbel bei der letzten Montage nicht richtig festgezogen habe  - aber ist nix durchgerutscht, Schwein gehabt!

Kurze Pause vor dem Werdener Berg:




Sturmüberbleibsel im Wald:




Kurz vor Loco Cycles angehalten - 26" SSP-Rigid vs. 29" Fully:


 

Ziel - auf Maloche:




Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (10. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich wohne im Norden, dort ist es rau und man hat mit allem zu rechnen. Aber ich war heute Abend unterwegs in die Stadt, mindestens 60 km von der Nordsee und ungefähr 10 km von der Elbe entfernt, auf einem Radweg zwischen Bauernhöfen und Kuhweiden, als ich zur Bremsung genötigt wurde....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







....und mich fragte: wo kommt sie her? Wo will sie hin? Was macht sie auf Kuhweiden? 

Grüße Silke


----------



## larso (10. Oktober 2014)

Gott sei Dank, ich hatte schon überall gesucht!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Oktober 2014)

Oha. Die norddeutsche Antwort auf Snakebites.


----------



## Radsatz (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ne Wollhandkrabbe eingewandert aus Fernost,das ist nicht selten in Norddeutschland


----------



## Drood (11. Oktober 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> Das ist ne Wollhandkrabbe eingewandert aus Fernost,das ist nicht selten in Norddeutschland



Moin,

das ist keine Wollhandkrabbe, die kenn ich auch hier. Aber ob Wollhand- oder Altdeutsche Krabbe - so weit weg von den Salz-Brackwasserstellen, zwischen Höfen und Weiden, ist mir das in 16 Jahren nicht begegnet!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du sie denn nicht heimgefahren?


----------



## HorstSt (11. Oktober 2014)

Ein interessanter Fund. Frag doch mal beim örtlichen Fischereiverband oder beim Umweltamt, ob die eine Erklärung dafür haben. Wenn sich die Viecher über Elbe, Nebenflüsse, Kanäle und Gräben ausbreiteten, wäre das ja nicht weiter erstaunlich - wenn denn nicht der Salzgehalt des Wassers irgendwann zu niedrig wäre. Es gibt zwar auch Süßwasserkrabben, aber die sind wohl sehr selten und auch nicht in Norddeutschland zu finden.
Vielleicht hat ja auch ein Vogel Beute verloren.
Horst


----------



## eineinser (11. Oktober 2014)

gestern am Karwendelhaus


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Oktober 2014)

Super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin grad hier im, glaube man kann es mittleres Flachland nennen,die erste Tour mit Starrgabel gefahren. Naja vor 20 Jahren war ich mit dem Mtb nur so unterwegs. Ging besser als befürchtet, mit dem richtigen Reifendruck wird einiges abgefangen. 
Aber wenn man es bergab über so einen Wurzelteppich mal ein bischen laufen lässt, denkt man doch mal darüber nach daß so eine Federgabel auch was gutes hat.


----------



## eineinser (11. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr an meinem on-one-29er im Winter ebenfalls mit Starrgabel.
natürlich ist es mit Federgabel wesentlich komfortabler, aber mich stört es eigentlich nicht, wenn ich die Ideallinie besser "auslesen" muss. im Gegenteil, es macht eher Spass, wenn ich die gleichen Schweinereien aus dem Sommer im Winter ohne Federung hinbekomme.
der richtige Reifendruck macht viel aus, das kann ich sofort bestätigen.


----------



## randinneur (12. Oktober 2014)

@eineinser 

Tolle Bilder. Sind das Deine "Hometrails"? Ich als Flachländer staune ja immer, dass man ohne Gangschaltung offenbar auch im alpinen Gelände überleben kann. Respekt. 32:18 nehm ich mal an?

Grüße!


----------



## eineinser (12. Oktober 2014)

randinneur schrieb:


> @eineinser
> 
> Tolle Bilder. Sind das Deine "Hometrails"? Ich als Flachländer staune ja immer, dass man ohne Gangschaltung offenbar auch im alpinen Gelände überleben kann. Respekt. 32:18 nehm ich mal an?
> 
> Grüße!



Servus und Danke.
Leider nicht, meine Heimattrails liegen eher im Münchner Raum. Alpines Gelände geht eigentlich jedoch ganz gut, wenn man sich Zeit nimmt und alle Anstiege auch ganz gemütlich angeht. Ich bin fast die ganze Zeit im langsamen Wiegetritt mit ordentlicher Unterstützung aus dem Oberkörper/Armen/Schulter unterwegs. Im Prinzip bin ich fast genauso schnell - vielleicht etwas schneller, wie meine Frau, die im Kindergang am Schalter hochfährt.
Touren, die so zwischen 1.000 bis max. 1.500 hm sind, wage ich noch mit dem Singlespeeder, alles was darüber liegt, wird nur noch ne Plackerei - da greife ich lieber selbst zum Schalter.
Ich hab momentan ne Übersetzung von 34:19 drauf, das geht dann auch noch ganz gut im Alpinen bergauf, für die Isartrails ist es perfekt.

Hier noch ein Archivbild aus dem Juni von meiner Brennergrenzkamm-Runde (kurz vor dem Sattelberg). das hab ich ebenfalls hier schon mal gepostet... Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich an dem Abschnitt die letzten 250hm rauf geschoben habe.


----------



## HorstSt (15. Oktober 2014)

Am Sonntag gab's eine Erkundungstour in's Bröltal mit dem Wheeler SSP-Crosser. Die Bröl ist quasi vor der Haustür und immerhin leichtes Wildwasser - mit dem Kajak xmal gefahren (Das Boot müsste ich mal wieder aktivieren.). Als MTB-Revier habe ich die Bröl bisher merkwürdigerweise noch nie getestet.

Erst mal von Siegburg nach Hennef . . .




. . . und dann Richtung Allner. Die Brücke führt vom Hennefer Zentrum (keine 500m weg) zum Allner See. Wer überlaufene Strände nicht fürchtet, kann da baden.




Ein bisschen Geschichte schnuppern am Schloss Allner (Von der Plattform aus sieht man das alte Mühlrad.).




". . . und dann koom die Fleech" (Hans Süper)

In Allner mündet die Bröl in die Sieg. Mal schauen, wie es flussaufwärts weitergeht.




Die Bröl führt durch ein schönes Waldtal. Die Bröltalstraße ist leider immer hörbar - aber nur manchmal sichtbar (oben links).




Die Bröl ist übrigens nur bei Hochwasser fahrbar und nichts für Anfänger.

Und dann musste ich irgendwann umkehren. Für den Crosser ist der Weg zu schlecht, dazu noch talaufwärts. Also gönnte ich mir eine Abfahrt.




Hier, hinter dem Waltdtal und kurz vor der Siegmüdung ist die Bröl dann ein ruhiges Flüsschen - oder auch langweilig, je nach Betrachtungsweise.

Die Tour mit MTB werde ich als Nächstes in Angriff nehmen, vom Wehr bei Bröleck aus durchkämpfen, Wege und Trails suchen. Durchgängig befahrbar ist da nix, so viel weiß ich jetzt schon. Ich werde berichten.

Horst


----------



## Kesselflicker (15. Oktober 2014)

Gestrige Taunusrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2014)

Im gehölz


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Oktober 2014)

Kommst du mit dem Schultern wie im CX-Race üblich klar, oder ist dir der Rahmen zu klein? Ich ecke bei meinem Kaffenback-S an und das tragen wird unbequem und hakelig.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2014)

Ohne flaschenhalter habe ich genug platz. Ist ein L pompetamine


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Oktober 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ohne flaschenhalter habe ich genug platz. Ist ein L pompetamine



Okay, das muss ich mal testen, ich hab noch einen am Unterrohr im Dreieck.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (19. Oktober 2014)

kurze Pause


----------



## svenso (19. Oktober 2014)

Heute auf der Hausrunde, 60km, 700HM.
Übersetzung: 47/17 und max. Speed heute 63km/h 

In der nächsten Zeit werden wohl noch ein paar Dinge geändert und getauscht, aber lass euch überraschen


----------



## stahlinist (20. Oktober 2014)

@Vegeta2205: sind das etwa noch alte Michelin-Pneus an Deiner Gieke?
Da hätte ich auch gerne noch'n Pärchen von...


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mitten durch die beste Zeit des Jahres geradelt, den Herbst.
Werd' im Winter mal ein oder zwei Gedanken an einen Crosser verschwenden. (Und 'nen anderen Foto-Apparillo)


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2014)

ist eine geile ratte geworden.

heute: zum gemüsebauern und zurück... nicht ideallinie...


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe einen Kürbis gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kürbis gefahren.


Ich habe einen kürbis und ich werde ihn benutzen


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Oktober 2014)

Festlicher Schmuck zum Reformationstag ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## HorstSt (27. Oktober 2014)

Mitglied, wo warst Du da unterwegs? Sieht ja schon ein bisschen größer (Schiffe) aus, aber keineswegs überlaufen. Für solche Wege, die mit dem Rennrad wenig Spaß machen, für die ein MTB mit dicken Stollen aber noch zu viel des Guten sind, ist ein Crosser ideal. Mein Wheeler ist derzeit das mit Abstand am meisten gefahrene Bike bei mir. Die CX Pro laufen gut auf Asphalt, aber da, wo es dann etwas rustikaler zugeht, gibt's noch ausreichend Reserve.

So war ich auch gestern wieder mit dem Teil unterwegs, eigentlich nur, um in Troisdorf-Bergheim was abzuholen. Und weil schönes Wetter war, ein letztes Bier in der "Siegfähre", bevor die Saisonende haben.




Aber da war ich wohl zu spät. Das Wheeler hat übrigens neue Pedale und Flaschenhalter; steht ihm ganz gut, finde ich.




Schade, aber die Siegauen sind auch so schön.




Unbekanntes Pflugobjekt.




So sehr sieht's noch gar nicht nach Herbst aus.




OK, stellenweise schon.




Und hier endete dann der straßenreifentaugliche Belag ohne Vorwarnung. Das sollte mal jemand bei 'ner Autobahn wagen.

Es gab immerhin eine beschilderte Umleitung. Aber bei den dazu beschilderten Wegen war ich wirklich froh, einen Crosser unterm Hintern zu haben. Ortskundige trugen Gummistiefel, und der Rest fluchte vor sich hin. Immerhin war's landschaftlich schön.




Sieglarer See




Aggerwehr bei Troisdorf - fast zu Hause.

Horst


----------



## Deleted 294333 (27. Oktober 2014)

@HorstSt 
Das ist im Saarland und unschwer zu erraten an der Saar entlang. Der Leinpfad ist entweder Brasche/Schotter (ging eigentlich erstaunlich gut mit dem RR) oder Betonplatten.
Macht ziemlich Spaß mit ordentlich Grundspeed durch den Wald zu heizen, ist was ganz anderes als mit dem Mtb, daher wäre ein crosserartiges Gefährt echt eine Option.


----------



## Peter Lang (27. Oktober 2014)

Wo hier vom Saarland gesprochen wird, hier mal ein Bild meiner heutigen Tour. Ich gebs ja zu ist ein 30facher Singlespeeder.


----------



## Peter Lang (1. November 2014)

Nach dem unverzeihlichen Ausflug in die Welt der Schalter, heute dann mal wieder mit dem Singlespeed unterwegs.
Anfangs noch etwas neblig, später dann traumhaftes Wetter.
Thema der Tour war, mit dem Alurad zu den Spuren der Bronzezeit


----------



## DonKrawallo (8. November 2014)

Heute erst die Fuhre geputzt und poliert, später dann mit Junior das schöne saubere Velo ausgeführt.


----------



## Peter Lang (8. November 2014)

Das tolle Wetter mußte man wirklich nutzen.


----------



## V.Finch (9. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eineinser (9. November 2014)

endlich mal am Wochenende wieder etwas Zeit gehabt...


----------



## HorstSt (17. November 2014)

Das Zaskar SSP mit ein paar Änderungen heute ausgeführt, Wasser von oben und unten, Sand zwischen den Zähnen und in den Ohren . . .




Wo fahre ich denn heute? (Nähe Wahnbachtalsperre/Siegelsknippen)







"Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad"




Durch die Wahner Heider zurück. (Die rot markierten Risspfähle stehen dort entlang der freigegebenen Wege und Trails. Die Wahner Heide war von 1817 bis 2004 Truppenübungsplatz. Die verbliebenen Munitionsreste wird man wohl nie ganz beseitigen können. Daher ist das Betreten wirklich nur in den freigegebenen Bereichen sicher.)

Horst


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2014)

gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt


----------



## carokan11 (21. November 2014)

dull black SSP aber schöne Tour im Sauerland


----------



## DonKrawallo (22. November 2014)

Also wer bei so einem Wetter das Auto nimmt... Kurzer Ausflug zur Apotheke an der Hönne entlang.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2014)

Schön war es.

Macht hungrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (22. November 2014)

Das letzte Bild ist geil. Ich warte nur darauf, dass die jüngeren Vertreter hier fragen was das sein soll.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2014)

Das ist zu leicht, weil rechts daneben der Stapel CDs liegt.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2014)

Sad Lovers and Giants - Feeding the Flame
Herrlicher gitarrenwave ...
... und passt so nicht ins mobiltelefon ;-)


----------



## creepl (22. November 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Schön war es.



Lennerbergwald oder? Die Ecke macht Laune.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2014)

Genau. Gutes cx gebiet für die spassrunde am morgen. Wenn man will geht das ganz gut auf pumpe und beine.


----------



## schmitze76 (23. November 2014)

War letztes Wochenende mit dem Fixie am Kanal.

Geiles Wetter schöne Ausfahrt.






Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. November 2014)

...schönes Bike


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. November 2014)

Heute auch etwas rumgerollt...und mitten im Wald, kein Weg, kein Trail, nix, auf die hier gestossen:





Weiter oben dann noch ein bißchen Sonne getankt....





Ein, zwei Trails unter die Räder genommen bis ich dann an die letzte Abfahrt kam.

Relax, mom, it's just singlespeed freeride





Alles lief supi bis dann ein lautes *Plopp* meiner Tour abrupt ein Ende setzte und ich mir ein Shuttle nach Hause organisieren mußte, das waren nämlich ein paar Meter zuviel um so heimzufahren.
Das hat man davon wenn man Hochtechnologie wie Federgabeln verbaut.


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2014)

damn. wie hast Du das geschafft?


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. November 2014)

Ich hab' keine Ahnung. 
Bin einen Trail langgekachelt bei dem die Gabel ordentlich arbeiten muß, es gibt einen Knall und ich dachte zuerst der Reifen vorne wäre an einer Steinkante gewalkt, dann abgerutscht und hätte sich "entladen".
Nach ein paar Metern ist aber die Gabel komplett weggesackt und ich hab' gesehen was los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (23. November 2014)

Ich war auch unterwegs, mit meinem Billig-29er, Rahmen mit Gabel nagelneu für 19 € bei Ebay. Die Billig-Gabel hat jetzt schon einige Jahre und paar Tausend Kilometer auf dem Buckel und wird wohl ewig halten, vermute ich (Tauchrohr aus Stahl)!


----------



## Burba (23. November 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hab' keine Ahnung.
> Bin einen Trail langgekachelt bei dem die Gabel ordentlich arbeiten muß, es gibt einen Knall und ich dachte zuerst der Reifen vorne wäre an einer Steinkante gewalkt, dann abgerutscht und hätte sich "entladen".
> Nach ein paar Metern ist aber die Gabel komplett weggesackt und ich hab' gesehen was los ist.


übel...sowas kann niemand gebrauchen


----------



## Burba (23. November 2014)

Heut nach längerer Zeit mal wieder das Schindelhauer rausgeholt und raus in die Börde


----------



## martn (23. November 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich hab' keine Ahnung.
> Bin einen Trail langgekachelt bei dem die Gabel ordentlich arbeiten muß, es gibt einen Knall und ich dachte zuerst der Reifen vorne wäre an einer Steinkante gewalkt, dann abgerutscht und hätte sich "entladen".
> Nach ein paar Metern ist aber die Gabel komplett weggesackt und ich hab' gesehen was los ist.


 war die gabel vorher bockiger als normal? das klingt nach ner undichten luftkammer, die sich ins casting entleert hat. der abstreifer ist nich gebaut, um einem solchen überdruck standzuhalten, der dort dann entsteht.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. November 2014)

Ich vermute auch dass es die Kammer ist. Die Gabel lief normal, ist aber kurze Zeit vorher etwas mehr in den sag gegangen und lief dann wohl noch solange die Dichtung, der nichts fehlt, dagegen halten konnte.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (25. November 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich diese dinger (Federgabeln) hasse wie die Pest.....


----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. November 2014)

Ist jetzt mal eingeschickt, die Forke.
Entweder ist es die Dichtung der Kammer (60Euro inklusive kompletter Wartung/Dichtungen), oder die Kartusche ist aus der Standrohreinheit ausgerissen. Dann ist das das Todesurteil, ein Tausch würde nicht lohnen (200 aufwärts), dann besorg' ich lieber eine andere Gabel.


----------



## Peter Lang (30. November 2014)

Kleine Runde am 1.Advent. Kalt und grau wars, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2014)

Nur mal kurz raus...








Kurz mal das blatt anlehnen... ja, da geht es locker drüber...






In diesem sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (3. Dezember 2014)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Kalt und grau wars, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.



Heute auch. Nur anstatt grau auch weiß... Siegerland NRW
Also Leute, schnell noch ne Runde drehen, eh der Schnee Meter-hoch liegt. (-;


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Dezember 2014)

No ja.......MTB im schnee mach doch erst richtig Spass.......aber bei uns hier in Hessen(MTK), kann mans eh wahrscheinlich wieder vergessen.
Ausser Schneebrabbes wirds hier wohl nix geben.....bääääääähhhh


----------



## HorstSt (14. Dezember 2014)

Angesichts des "usseligen" Wetters nur eine kurze Tour mit meinem Winter Dayly Rider (Slickrock SSP) vom Franzhäuschen, Gut Umschoss, Wahnbachtalsperre, nach Hause und danach direkt in die Sauna . . .


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind quasi dem schlechtwetter hinterher ins moseltal...





Die tortur war dann nur ca. 40min lang. Hat aber für gefühlte 3kg schlammbesatz gereicht.
Ratet mal wer sich nicht das schaltwerk abgerissen hat?


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer sich nicht das schaltwerk abgerissen hat?


 Ich


----------



## randinneur (29. Dezember 2014)

...Oh what fun it is to ride on a one speed mountainbike. Dashing through the snow.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## schmitze76 (1. Januar 2015)

Heute ne kleine Neujahrs Tour mit dem SSP Cycle Crosser gemacht
Bei schönstem Sonnenschein ein paar Single Trails abgefahren.













Die Stille am Waldsee
















Ich hatte spass und nach den vielen Cuba Liebre gestern abend war das genau das Richtige!
Ich wünsche euch allen einen gutes Jahr 2015

Schmitze


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2015)

3x DropBar Mtb, Singlespeed natürlich


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (1. Januar 2015)

schmitze76 schrieb:


> Heute ne kleine Neujahrs Tour mit dem SSP Cycle Crosser gemacht
> Bei schönstem Sonnenschein ein paar Single Trails abgefahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Du sag ma, bringt der Bürzel da am sattel was......an was mich das erinnert willst net wissen............aaaaaber taugt das was....?
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2015)

Ass saver, wenn der reifen nicht zu breit ist kommst Du mit einem halbwegs trockenen hosenboden nach hause, es sei Du nässt Dich vor angst ein...


----------



## schmitze76 (2. Januar 2015)

Also der Ass saver ist nicht so Wirksam wie ein Schutzblech, aber wie a. Niene schon sagt er hilft halbwegs den Arsch trocken zu halten. Er ist schön leicht und schnell dran und ab.


----------



## Burba (2. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze ihn auch, aber heute kam's darauf nicht mehr an...



 
am Ende der Tour hab ich vermutlich ein paar Kilo des gut haftenden Bördebodens an Schuhen, Rad und Kleidung nach Hause geschleppt...


----------



## a.nienie (2. Januar 2015)

Kannste zuhause ein kartoffelbeet anlegen *hihi*


----------



## Drood (3. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kannste zuhause ein kartoffelbeet anlegen *hihi*



jep, das läuft definitiv schon unter "Landklau" - die kleinen Saatkartoffelknollen hängen da womöglich schon zwischendrin


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2015)

nich verpetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2015)

Kackwetter. Für eine solide stunde ist es aber auch egal.

Schnee kann man das hier ja nicht nennen...







Spiral insana





Rad wie gehabt








Man trifft fast nur herrchen & hund. Wer will da schon vor die tür.





Das beste ist bekanntlich die pasta danach.


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Januar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Ich nutze ihn auch, aber heute kam's darauf nicht mehr an...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347081
> am Ende der Tour hab ich vermutlich ein paar Kilo des gut haftenden Bördebodens an Schuhen, Rad und Kleidung nach Hause geschleppt...


Na so eine Schlammpackung soll doch Jung halten.


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Na so eine Schlammpackung soll doch Jung halten.



Na ich weiss nicht, bei drei Grad Außentemperatur nackt in den Bördeboden eingraben....
neee, da werd ich lieber in Würde alt !


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2015)

Heute ging es. Wir haben nur ein paar wenige schneereste gefunden.





Bitte den geschalteten crosser ignorieren.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Januar 2015)

schick ist der aber auch


----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2015)

Vor allem im vergleich zu dem verstümmelten hoss. Aber fährt ganz ok... dauerhaft käme ich damit aber nicht klar. Der rahmen ist einfach zu klein.


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Heute ging es. Wir haben nur ein paar wenige schneereste gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deine Bilder sind immer Klasse!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2015)

Finde das Ssp


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2015)

Passt der kopfhörer über oder unter den helm? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (5. Januar 2015)

auf die Ohren


----------



## Erbse73 (5. Januar 2015)

oder das ist der Helmersatz...


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2015)

Ab und an fahre ich ohne Helm, da kann ich mit dem Kopfhörer fahren. Ist ja zum Glück noch keine Pflicht


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Januar 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> mit dem Kopfhörer fahren ist ja zum Glück noch keine Pflicht


----------



## Burba (7. Januar 2015)

Tss, tss


----------



## martn (14. Januar 2015)

neulich:



PostWeihnachtsAusfahrt by all martn, on Flickr

und an einem anderen tag, auf einem anderen rad, an einem anderen ort:




Der Baum und das Fahrrad by all martn, on Flickr




Riding Frozen Beer Puddles by all martn, on Flickr




Hurra, Hurra, der Rucksack brennt by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (16. Januar 2015)

Nach dem Niveau traut sich keiner mehr.
Was soll´s


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Januar 2015)

martn schrieb:


> neulich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was ein geiles bild.......das letzte meine ich in dem fall......


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Januar 2015)

Unterwegs nach Santiago de Compostela

naja, fast.


----------



## Nachaz (24. Januar 2015)

Juhu endlich mal wieder Schnee bei uns!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2015)

.......hier im Raum MTK(Main-Taunus-Kreis) mal wieder nur Schneeregen, Matschepampe........ich wander bald nach Alaska aus zum biken.......oooder Kanada.....


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Januar 2015)

Die Bildqualität ist echt schlecht...aber ich bin bei feinstem Matschwetter auf zwei Rädern um Kurven gedriftet...und das ist es doch, was zählt...oder?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Januar 2015)

na mit dem Bike sowieso


----------



## Ritzelratze (28. Januar 2015)

Gestern ein paar neue Teile getestet und die Bremsen eingefahren. War schön schlammig und das neue Setup ist bombe, freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausritte.


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Februar 2015)

Eine Woche später - Singlespeed-Sonntag die Zweite.


----------



## beefcheef (3. Februar 2015)

Nach einer kurzen Tour bei bestem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (8. Februar 2015)

beefcheef schrieb:


> Nach einer kurzen Tour bei bestem Wetter



Cooler Lenker. Was ist das für einer und wie breit ist der?


----------



## beefcheef (8. Februar 2015)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Cooler Lenker. Was ist das für einer und wie breit ist der?



BLB Roadrat Riser Bar, Breite: 480mm, Backsweep: 14°, Vorbauklemmung: 25.4mm


----------



## a.nienie (8. Februar 2015)

Keine ahnung wie das ding da hin gekommen ist... es war aber unbewohnt.


----------



## naequs (8. Februar 2015)

Man merkt richtig, wie die Sonne wieder an Kraft gewinnt!


----------



## ploerre (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## naequs (8. Februar 2015)

mir gefaellt die rahmentasche... selbstgemacht? sonst bezeichnung bitte


----------



## ploerre (8. Februar 2015)

Danke  Eigenbau, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/myog-naehen-einer-frame-und-top-tube-bag.723558/page-3#post-12675545


----------



## shibby68 (9. Februar 2015)

Was ein Wetterchen.......


----------



## stauber (9. Februar 2015)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358471
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 358472
> Anhang anzeigen 358473
> Anhang anzeigen 358474


... das ist doch das Kawasaki-Grün, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (9. Februar 2015)

Es hat imo mehr Gelb drin. Ich würde es Lime nennen, Cotic nennt es schlicht Bright Green


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2015)

Geiler farbton in natura.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Februar 2015)

Was ein tolles Wetter.


----------



## Burba (14. Februar 2015)

wieder mal Sonne und Elbe


----------



## Deleted 294333 (15. Februar 2015)

Ausnüchterungstour mit Sobre:


----------



## a.nienie (15. Februar 2015)

Solltest dem sobre nicht alles durchgehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitze76 (16. Februar 2015)

Gestern ne schöne Testrunde mit dem neuen Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau und dem neuen Lenker gemacht.






Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## Milan0 (16. Februar 2015)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ausnüchterungstour mit Sobre:




Geiles Bike! Da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust sich wieder ein SSP MTB aufzubauen ...


----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2015)

schmitze: die karre ist kuhl.


----------



## schmitze76 (16. Februar 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schmitze: die karre ist kuhl.



Danke für die Blumen.
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Gabel noch farblich anpasse.
Mal sehen ob ich das im Sommen wenn ich Fixed unterwegs bin mal mache.

Gruß
Schmitze


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2015)

Brücke Ruhr bei Hattingen


----------



## shibby68 (17. Februar 2015)

Korrekt


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2015)

Kurze runde. Mehr oder weniger werkstattfahrt...


----------



## schmitze76 (18. Februar 2015)

Hatte heute die Gelegenheit das herrliche Wetter für ne schöne Runde auf dem Crosser zu Nutzen.





Die Sonne am Kanal und durch die Felder war richtig Gut.

Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## Ritzelratze (19. Februar 2015)

Ich war heute auf meiner lang ersehnten See-Tour.




Mechesee




Plötzsee 




Kaffeepause




Noch schnell ein Cache loggen 




Am Hellsee dann ein paar geniale Trails abgeradelt bis dann der Hunger einsetzte




5 Gewässer und 4 Stunden Spaß später ging es dann wieder heimwärts 




Meine Fitness hat im Winter mal wieder gelitten, Muskelkater ist vorprogrammiert aber das wird wieder. 
Jetzt noch frisch machen und dann eine heiße Tasse Kaffee. Die nächste Tour ist schon in Planung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2015)

es wird Frühling...


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> es wird Frühling...
> Anhang anzeigen 361488



hoffentlich bald, ich hasse das kaltenfüßewetter


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2015)

Heute war es schon sehr frühlingshaft. Herrliche vier stunden unterwegs.




Keine ahnung wozu das ganze konstrukt gedacht ist, aber als rustikale kulisse sehr brauchbar.





Auf der abfahrt hat sich dieses gewächs angehängt. Ewige wickelei bis das aus dem hinterrad gefummelt war.





Da ist sie wieder die traurige frau. Hat das kollektiv wieder zugeschlagen. Muß recht frisch sein.





Ab hier kam der gegenwind.





Zeit für einen panda ist immer.





Ähnlich wie bei den toten hosen liegen die besten jahre dieses bekleidungsstücks schon etwas zurück. Wobei, ich hab noch einen seasons in the abyss patch, der dort hervorragend passen würde.


----------



## BQuark (21. Februar 2015)

Heute 90 km bei Storkow


----------



## Milan0 (25. Februar 2015)

Gassifahrt


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2015)

rattig. ich mag es.


----------



## Ritzelratze (26. Februar 2015)

Kleine Tour mit Sohnemann


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Kleine Tour mit Sohnemann



Falsch muss heißen: Tour mit Kleine Sohnemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelratze (28. Februar 2015)

Eine weitere Testfahrt ,diesmal die neuen Schlufen vom Stahlrenner einfahren. Laufen Spitze nur die Beine wollen noch nicht so 





Und im Profil 




Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2015)

gestern einmal die wurzel nicht allen aber doch zumindest des verkehrübels begutachtet.


 
bin mir nicht sicher ob es genau die zwei pfeiler sind, aber zumindest wird an denen gerade gearbeitet.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. März 2015)

Hmmmmm, sprichst du von der Schiersteiner Brücke......hab davon im Radio gehört......


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2015)

Ja genau. Soll ende märz wieder für pkw freigegeben werden. Lkw wohl nicht.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (3. März 2015)

Spontan den Nachmittag frei gemacht und so 50km durch die LaPranda geradelt. Man muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## sir-vincent (5. März 2015)

Der Starrgang wurde mal wieder ausgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. März 2015)

Ich war gestern auch ein bisschen in der Stadt unterwegs
Da wurde ich doch glatt von der Rennleitung angehalten, hatten aber nichts zu beanstanden


----------



## insanerider (7. März 2015)

Pinky vor der (laut Guiness Buch) größten Weltkarte...gemalt auf einen ehemaligen Kühlturm...im Funpark Meppen


----------



## Havi (9. März 2015)

ENDLICH! Nach chirurgisch bedingter Zwangspause, wochenlanger Erkältung und K*ckwetter ging es am Samstag endlich wieder aufs Rad:


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2015)

2 std bolzen nach der arbeit...




Jetzt erstmal schafskäse, spinat und bulgur...




Das rote ist scharf...


----------



## Dutshlander (10. März 2015)

Bäääh, das sieht nicht lecker aus und werde ich niehhhmals Essen _(zitat meine bessere hälfte als sie das bild gesehen hat)_


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2015)

Ist auch etwas zu lange gekocht worden. Das nächste mal richte ich wieder ordentlich auf dem teller an... vielleicht.


----------



## Nachaz (10. März 2015)

Immer Nachts unterwegs...


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2015)

Bisschen rollen nach feierabend. Berg hoch, futtern, wieder runter...
Ok der berg ist eher ein hügel...




No gods, no gears, no masters ;-)





Ist das kunst oder kann das weg





Zur vollständigen mahlzeit fehlt das kaltgetränk.





Im westen nichts neues


----------



## Ritzelratze (12. März 2015)

Heut ne kleine Runde zum örtlichen Radladen und ein wenig die neuen Zubehörteile testen.





Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## BQuark (12. März 2015)

∞% Fahrbahnsteigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. März 2015)

Montag früh auf den Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2015)

ein wenig bearbeitung ist wohl zu viel verlangt  vor das mann ein Foto einstellt


----------



## Ritzelratze (17. März 2015)

Da ich heute ein wenig Zeit und Lust hatte, habe ich mein Garmin entlang des Pilgerpfades spazieren gefahren




Dann noch ein kleinen Abstecher in die Hussitenstadt




Auf dem Heimweg kam dann fast GST-feeling dank der ganzen Panzerplatten auf




Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## Deleted 112231 (17. März 2015)

Erste ordentliche Fixie-Runde dieses Jahr.


----------



## Burba (18. März 2015)

Schade, kann deine Fotos hier leider nicht sehen...

Gestern ne Havelrunde gedreht


 

im Hintergrund (leider schlecht zu erkennen) *die *berühmte "Agentenbrücke"


----------



## shibby68 (18. März 2015)

@Burba tolle bilder und grandioses bike.
Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hab aber dennoch das wetter sehr genossen


----------



## Burba (18. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> @Burba tolle bilder und grandioses bike.
> Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten, hab aber dennoch das wetter sehr genossen


Danke 
aber an deinem Radl ist doch nichts auszusetzen...


----------



## shibby68 (18. März 2015)

hab auch nix gegen mein rad. bin sehr zufrieden damit. deins ist aber halt ne andere liga!


----------



## Burba (18. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (18. März 2015)

So könnten Dienstreisen immer sein. Eine kleine Runde am Meer in Dänemark mit meinem neuen Bike.


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2015)

Aktuell ist es wirklich herrlich


----------



## Ritzelratze (19. März 2015)

@ a.nienie
 Da hast du vollkommen recht,da musste  ich heute auch gleich nach der Arbeit noch raus und ein wenig die Natur genießen.




Mrs Ritzelratze war heut morgen auch unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. März 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Heute war es schon sehr frühlingshaft. Herrliche vier stunden unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heiße Kiste!  Ich finde den Look mit dem Salsa Woodchipper(?) endporno. Hab auch schon überlegt mein Inbred mit einem Dropbar und Mechs auszustatten - wie fährt es sich?


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2015)

So stelle ich mir das fliegen eines bird of prey vor :-D
Der breite lenker gibt mächtig kontrolle, auch wenn es rumpelt.

Komme gerade aus dem wald zurück.


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (20. März 2015)

kurzer Spontan-Abstecher mit dem Arbeitsradl - Was vermiss ich es mal wieder den ganzen Tag auf dem Sattel zu hängen Kommt Zeit....


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. März 2015)

Heute stand die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit den neuen Rad an. EINFACH NUR GEIL Wie konnte ich die letzten Jahre nur ohne Singlespeeder leben.
Es ging auf die Hausrunde durch`s Erpetal.


----------



## naequs (22. März 2015)

der rahmen hat 'ne schoene form! gefaellt mir; sowas haette ich gerne als tourenbike!
was ist das fuer einer?


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. März 2015)

naequs schrieb:


> der rahmen hat 'ne schoene form! gefaellt mir; sowas haette ich gerne als tourenbike!
> was ist das fuer einer?


Das ist ein Marschall Gunslinger.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. März 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Heute stand die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit den neuen Rad an. EINFACH NUR GEIL Wie konnte ich die letzten Jahre nur ohne Singlespeeder leben.
> Es ging auf die Hausrunde durch`s Erpetal.



Sehr geil !

Die Überstandshöhe wäre nix für mich, da bekomme ich schon beim Anschauen "Rücken" 
Hattest Du immer die Carbongabel geplant oder war da auch Stahl im Spiel?


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. März 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr geil !
> 
> Die Überstandshöhe wäre nix für mich, da bekomme ich schon beim Anschauen "Rücken"
> Hattest Du immer die Carbongabel geplant oder war da auch Stahl im Spiel?


Bei der Gabel ist immer noch Titan geplant, wenn es denn mal die Kasse hergibt. Die Gabel von Kocmo passt vom Finish perfekt zum Rahmen. Hier mal ein Fotos von meinem damaligen 26er.




Ampel


----------



## Burba (22. März 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Heute stand die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit den neuen Rad an. EINFACH NUR GEIL Wie konnte ich die letzten Jahre nur ohne Singlespeeder leben.
> Es ging auf die Hausrunde durch`s Erpetal.


Oh man, ich muss mir wirklich mal wieder ein paar Wochenenden in Berlin gönnen, das ist ein interesanter Tourtip. Als ich da lebte, war ich noch strammer Autofahrer.


----------



## Ampelhasser (22. März 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Oh man, ich muss mir wirklich mal wieder ein paar Wochenenden in Berlin gönnen, das ist ein interesanter Tourtip. Als ich da lebte, war ich noch strammer Autofahrer.


Sag Bescheid, dann machen wir eine Tour


----------



## Burba (22. März 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, dann machen wir eine Tour


 Komm frühestens im August wieder nach Köpenick, aber das ist notiert .


----------



## Schwimmer (22. März 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist immer noch Titan geplant, wenn es denn mal die Kasse hergibt. Die Gabel von Kocmo passt vom Finish perfekt zum Rahmen. Hier mal ein Fotos von meinem damaligen 26er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das wäre dann der Knaller ... 
Du willst den Marschall auch als Schalter verwenden können, deswegen die Kombination Exzentriker und Schaltauge.
Macht er keine verschiebaren Ausfallenden oder wolltest Du das nicht?
Ist das eine Geometrie von einem Vorgängerrad und wie läuft die Vermessung/Maßanfertigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (23. März 2015)

weinberge und am main lang inc tunelblick


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2015)

Yesterday. Endlich das rad vom kollegen fertig geschraubt. Im abendlicht hoch und bis zum durchschlag noch im hellen den trail befahren...




Unten




Oben

Ja, das gelbe schaltet...
Bei seinem sspler fehlt uns der abzieher für die xtr um das lager zu tauschen...


----------



## shibby68 (24. März 2015)

einfach einfach........


----------



## Milan0 (25. März 2015)

Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit





Essen für Kollegen mitgebracht


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. März 2015)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Essen für Kollegen mitgebracht



Vorne oder hinten?


----------



## Milan0 (25. März 2015)

hinten. Vorne hätte es ja keine 5min gereicht


----------



## DonKrawallo (29. März 2015)

Heute früh beim Brötchen holen.


----------



## Nachaz (29. März 2015)

Bei mir krankt es derzeit an vier(!) kaputten Hinterradbremsen (X0/T1/M986/M785). Nur mein SSP funktioniert; auf zur 100km-Regen-Tour:

Irgendwo in der Heide:




Bunker aus dem Kalten Krieg - zu teuer zum Abreißen, darum als Mahnmal umdeklariert :




1. Ziel der Reise, das mächtige Schloss Raesfeld *hüstel*:




Freilaufende Viecher im angrenzenden Wildpark:




Kurze pause an der Quelle.




Nachts kamen noch mehr Viecher raus - Krötenwanderung im gefühlten Winter(!):




Fertig, Muskelkater


----------



## carokan11 (30. März 2015)

Respekt ! Möglicherweise warst du der einzige "Weltweit" der bei dem Wetter Drang auf ne Tour hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (30. März 2015)

carokan11 schrieb:


> Respekt ! Möglicherweise warst du der einzige "Weltweit" der bei dem Wetter Drang auf ne Tour hatte


Hm, Lust? Vielleicht ein bisschen . Es ist aber eher so, dass ich eine Wette mit mir selbst laufen habe, dass ich soundsoviel km/Woche fahre - was im Endeffekt zu langen und unnötig flachen Touren führt  Der Rest ist nur konstante Steigerung des Wahnnsinns bis halt zeittechnisch wg. Arbeit nicht mehr geht. Das Wetter wird somit nur zum Parameter bei der morgendlichen Kleider- und Fahhrad-Wahl. Alles in allem verdient das wahrscheinlich eher die Untersuchung durch einen Psychiater als Respekt - aber mir machts Spaß und einen Seelendoktor kann ich mir aufgrund von hohem Verschleißteilbedarf eh nicht leisten


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2015)

Freitag bei der CM


----------



## Nachaz (3. April 2015)

Diesmal mit zumindest 1.100 hm; los gehts mit Ström an der Grenze Essen/Wattenscheid:




Kirchturm in Bochum:




Ehemaliger Hochofen Phoenix-West in Dortmund:




Der mMn ziemlich hässliche Phoenixsee in Dortmund:




Entigore in der Fußgängerzone Dortmund-Hörde:




Gesperrte A45 bei Dortmund inkl. Fußgängern:




Wieder oben in Essen Burgaltendorf:


----------



## DonKrawallo (4. April 2015)

Schöne Tour. Der Phönixsee ist solala, irgendwie fehlt da noch einiges. Aber man kann immerhin ne schöne Runde drum herum gehen und am Hafen ist die Promenade auch ganz nett.


----------



## HorstSt (6. April 2015)

Nach mehrstündiger Wanderung noch eine kleine Fahrt auf der Hausrunde, leider ohne Radklamotten:




Also Hose hochkrempeln und durch.




Das Benotto mit Starrgang macht immer wieder Spaß. Neue VR-Felge, neue Bremse, neuer Sattel; auf die neuen Pedale warte ich noch. Und dann behaupte ich wieder mal, das Bike sei endgültig fertig - naja, bis auf ein neues HR, was schon in der Mache ist.


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2015)

irgendwie kuhl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazorRamon (8. April 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Diesmal mit zumindest 1.100 hm; los gehts mit Ström an der Grenze Essen/Wattenscheid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso hast Du die Ketten nicht gekürzt, wenn Du nur einen Gang fährst, da sind doch einige Glieder sinnlos?


----------



## Nachaz (8. April 2015)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du die Ketten nicht gekürzt, wenn Du nur einen Gang fährst, da sind doch einige Glieder sinnlos?


Zu faul, im Gelände schepperts schon mehr als nötig... aber die Kette ist kurz vorm Exitus, die Neue wird kürzer, versprochen .


----------



## Nachaz (9. April 2015)

Gestern abend neues Innenlager, neue Kette, HR-Nabe auseinander genommen & gefettet, HR zentriert, Schlauch HR liebevoll gepudert; heute morgen dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein Foto gemacht:




Ich hoffe, die Kettenlänge ist so durch die Singelspeed-Polizei abnahmefähig 
Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus und scheppert nicht mehr so


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2015)

schöne kiste. eventl. schaffen wir mal eine gemeinsame runde. würd den trekker mal gerne live sehen.
gruss aus der nachbarschaft


----------



## Ritzelratze (10. April 2015)

Gerade zurück von der Tour mit Ritzelratze Junior 
Wir waren ein wenig durch den Wald gefahren




und zu Sohnemann's Lieblingssee




So jetzt erstmal Mittag futtern.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## muschi (10. April 2015)

2 Genesis auf Tour, ein Eingänger und ein Mehrgänger suchen sich sabbernd ihrer Bahnen Lauf.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/auf-der-suche-nach-dem-schonsten.html


----------



## HorstSt (11. April 2015)

Gestern mit dem Wheeler SSP-Crosser zum Aggerbogen:




Über die Agger




Fischessen im Aueler Hof




Zurück durch die Wahner Heide


----------



## DonKrawallo (12. April 2015)

Was macht der fromme Bürger Sonntags morgens? Richtig! Brötchen holen!

Hier ein Bild von hinter einem Haus mit so einem Turm. Da treffen sich immer in regelmäßigen Abständen etwas ältere Menschen, muß eine Art Seniorentreff sein


----------



## rhrein (12. April 2015)




----------



## RazorRamon (13. April 2015)

Das EINZIG läuft immer noch wie am Schnürchen, in jedem Terrain. Nur die Kette werde ich jetzt mal wechseln, die machte zum erstenmal komische Geräusche, nach ca. 6000 km ist das aber völlig OK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (13. April 2015)

Das Singular da oben ist sehr schick - kommt gut mit den Skinwalls.


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2015)

Umweg auf dem Nachhauseweg


----------



## sir-vincent (15. April 2015)

Das Wetter mußte mal Fix ausgenutzt werden. Eine kleine Feierabendrunde im nördlichen Ruhrgebiet/am Niederrhein.
Decals an der Felge kommen noch ab + Sattelstütze wird getauscht...


----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2015)

Schickes Rad. Den Halter für den Flaschenhalter habe ich mir auch jetzt mal bestellt


----------



## sir-vincent (15. April 2015)

Danke. Der Halter sieht zwar echt doof aus, ist aber wirklich praktisch und hält.


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2015)

Aktuell wieder feines radfahrwetter.
Ab und an Schmierung nachlegen, damit die Maschine nicht eintrocknet.


----------



## Monolithic (15. April 2015)

Mit abgeschnittenen Armyhosen zu biken ist sowas von Neunziger.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (15. April 2015)

Hmmmmmm......und dann noch so ein enges Teil drunter.....
aber Camohosen liebe ich auch.....


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2015)

3/4 hose für immer warme knie. Langfristig denken.
Neunziger Death Metal ist genau mein Ding \m/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. April 2015)

3/4 Hose und drüber eine kurze Camo habe ich heute auch beim Biken an 

So und nicht anders


----------



## Plattenwegcross (18. April 2015)

Heute endlich wieder ein längere Tour gefahren.


----------



## HorstSt (19. April 2015)

Gestern war Fahrradflohmarkt in Troisdorf, also mal gucken. Aber diesmal war beim besten Willen nix für mich dabei - nur Fahrräder, wie sich der ADFC eben Fahrräder vorstellt. Ein verranztes aber natürlich verkerhrssicheres Hercules MTB Special und ein ebensolches GT Timberline hätten mich gereizt, sollten aber für den Kurs gut erhaltener Bikes weggehen - und blieben natürlich stehen.

Ich habe die Gelegenheit für ein "psychosoziales Experiment" genutzt: Einfach mal mein Olympia Fixie daneben gestellt und mich mit 'nem Kaffee in die Nähe gesetzt.





Lustig, denn der eine oder andere bleibt vor diesem Bike inmitten der ganzen Fahrräder kopfschüttelnd stehen, zupft seinem Nachbarn ungläubig am Ärmel und Eltern ziehen ihre staundenden Kinder weg . . .


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. April 2015)

Heute auch mal das Wetter mit meiner Lebensgefährtin genossen.....Eddersheim, Flörsheim schön am Main entlang.......


----------



## Deleted 112231 (19. April 2015)

das pompino auf haniel gehievt mit 39/18, ging erstaunlich leicht. da frag ich mich wofür genau nochmal die schaltung am mtb


----------



## Ampelhasser (20. April 2015)

Bei dem genialen Wetter war ja mal gar nicht an Arbeit zu denken und so startete ich zu einer kleinen Ausfahrt ins Berliner Umland. Kaum raus aus der Haustür ist man schon auf einsamen Trails, die entlang kleiner Wasserläufe führen.




Nur ca. 30 KM weiter ist die Natur schon wieder ganz anders und es erinnert ein bisschen an die Lüneburger Heide.








Zwischendrin habe ich dann noch diese Mini Bibliothek ausgemacht. Geniale Idee und toller Service um den Leuten die Wartezeit auf den nächsten Bus zu vertrieben.




Dann im Wiegetritt auf den Stahlberg mit einen gigantischen 82 Metern!




Dann wurden noch diverse Seen umrundet und auf dem Heimweg wurde mir mal wieder bewusst das Berlin/Brandenburg einfach ein geniales Bike Revier ist.





Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. April 2015)

einfach ein schönes Bike!


----------



## shibby68 (21. April 2015)

Jobweg mit viel Gegenlicht.
So macht der Tagesstart doch Spass und Sinn


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2015)

Immer der Sonne entgegen! Mach ich auch jeden Tag. Das gibt Kraft für den Tag


----------



## shibby68 (22. April 2015)

mal den jobheimweg ein wenig verlängert und forstweg-schrubben


----------



## der_seri (24. April 2015)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Heute auch mal das Wetter mit meiner Lebensgefährtin genossen.....Eddersheim, Flörsheim schön am Main entlang.......Anhang anzeigen 379419


Hübsche Lebens*gefährtin*!


----------



## Milan0 (24. April 2015)




----------



## larso (24. April 2015)

ganz schlimm


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (25. April 2015)




----------



## RazorRamon (25. April 2015)

Unverschämte Kraft vom Tretrollertraining nutze ich um mit dem Fixie sauschnell aber mit weitaus geringerem Krafteinsatz die Frühlingssonne zu genießen! Das Leben ist so schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2015)




----------



## muschi (3. Mai 2015)

Deichzeitfahren im Nähmaschinenmodus


----------



## spinner69 (3. Mai 2015)

Was gibt's bei Regen schöneres .... 3 Stunden mit 1 Gang durch Wald und Flur


----------



## svenso (6. Mai 2015)

Prinzipiell keine Tour, trotzdem schnell unterwegs gewesen 




PASSIONFORCLASSICS-2015-188 by svencycling, on Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2015)

Das dicke frontgummi testrollen.


----------



## ploerre (8. Mai 2015)

Schaut spannend aus! Und gibts Erkenntnisse? Was für eine Felge hat das?


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2015)

Rollt gut, dämpf passabel und ich bleibe ab und an mit der schuhspitze hängen... sonst unauffällig. Luftdruck muß noch runter. Felge ist eine surly rabbit hole 50mm.


----------



## MTBWalt (8. Mai 2015)

Wow, ich beeindruckende Bilder, hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt, mich hier anzumelden


----------



## spinner69 (8. Mai 2015)

Singlespeed-Trailspass by versteher & spinner69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (8. Mai 2015)

War eine super-schöne Ausfahrt! Singlespeeder auf Singeltrails


----------



## Milan0 (8. Mai 2015)

Finde das Rad


----------



## eineinser (9. Mai 2015)

vor drei Tagen mit dem Singlespeeder die Mädchenrunde an der Ponalestrasse


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2015)

Mädchen berghoch oder bergab ;-)










Das bild täuscht.





Burgerladenposen... eis gab es danach leider nicht mehr :-(


----------



## eineinser (9. Mai 2015)

na ja, war mit meinem Mädchen unterwegs, deswegen Mädchenrunde ;-)

war aber irgendwie der einzige, der mit einem Gang rumgefahren ist.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2015)

ach so. dann habe ich aktuell einige mädchenrunden absolviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (10. Mai 2015)

Sonntagmorgenrundeimpressionen..









Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2015)

sehr schick. noch abdeckkappen über die schalthebelaufnahme...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Mai 2015)

......die alten turbos haben was......sehr schönes radl.....gefällt mir......top...


----------



## shibby68 (11. Mai 2015)

nix wildes, nur wetter genossen


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön @shibby ist das in Witten eine alte Eisenbahnstrecke?


----------



## shibby68 (11. Mai 2015)

jupp mehr oder weniger. nennt sich rheinischer esel und geht von bochum über witten nach dortmund


----------



## Ritzelratze (11. Mai 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sehr schick. noch abdeckkappen über die schalthebelaufnahme...


Und wo bekommt man solche Abdeckkappen? Suche ich nämlich auch schon ein Weilchen nach.....


----------



## a.nienie (11. Mai 2015)

kent/singlespeedshop hatte die mal. cnc meine ich auch.


----------



## BontragerTom (11. Mai 2015)

Bislang habe ich nur welche von Problem Solvers gefunden. Aber die tragen recht dick auf da fände ich was dezenteres besser..:-o


----------



## Peter Lang (11. Mai 2015)

Also falls jemand von euch am Naturdefizitsyndrom leidet kann ich eine Singlespeedtour durch den Bliesgau empfehlen, danach ist man geheilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2015)

Sitzen wird am singlespeeder eh völlig überbewertet.






So bin ich dann die 90 minuten im stehen gefahren, war aber eine eher lockere runde ...






Eisdielenposen geht auch ohne...


----------



## Ritzelratze (14. Mai 2015)

Gestern endlich mal wieder Zeit gefunden um mit dem Renner zur Arbeit zu fahren




Ordentlich Gegenwind gab es und ich hab ganz schön kämpfen müssen um in meinem Zeitfenster zu bleiben.




Erste Runde geschafft




Nach einem kurzen Arbeitstag auf zu Runde zwei.




Eigentlich wollte ich meine Bestzeit von 53 Minuten verbessern, wurde aber nix




Nächstes mal nehme ich mein Mtb, da kann ich ein wenig Zeit mit Geländeabkürzungen rausholen
Genial war's aber trotzdem.


----------



## HorstSt (15. Mai 2015)

Zwei Tage, zwei Touren:



 Erste Tour: Umbaumaßnahmen am Wanderstübchen im Pleistal - hoffentlich wirds bald wieder eröffnet . . .



 Und nochmal Pleistal . . .



 Zweite Tour: Siegtal . . .



 . . . bei Stoßdorf (Wolfsbach)


----------



## DonKrawallo (15. Mai 2015)

Schöne Gegend, sieht fast aus wie bei uns (MK). Solche Dinger wie auf dem letzten Bild hab ich mal verkauft...hei das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Ritzelratze (16. Mai 2015)

Trail's mit Junior "erfahren"


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal wieder eine lange solotour.

Kurz vor eins los, schnell noch 250g tee kaufen, nachher komme ich da nicht mehr zu.

Davor noch den antrieb gesäubert. Es knackte erbärmlich.
Es geht flach los aber mit gegenwind. Am ersten anstieg ist das knacken wieder da... ätzend. Die beine sind nur geht so oder rollt der knard echt so schlecht.
Erster trail, schön schmal und leider viel zu kurz





Weiter mit leichter steigung und einer kurzen rampe auf hartsand... irgendwer hat hier ein paar stämme vergessen... fahrbar... fast... nochmal... geht doch 






Vor den downhill hat der liebe gott den uphill gestellt. Geduldiges, konstantes kurbel. Heute viel im sitzen, dann knarzt es nicht ganz so übel...

Erster hügel von dreien und immer noch geht so beine.

Radständer? Hamwanich





Erstmal inventur:
Zwei brote, ein apfel, eine banane, ein schokokeks... da geht noch was.





Erstmal entspannt brennstoff nachlegen





Dann zum nächsten trail. Relativ gerade, angenehmes gefälle, steinig... der knard verleitet zum heizen. Etwas flummi vorne, das braucht gewöhnung... der fast track kommt da nicht mit und so biege ich auf der felge in den nächsten trailabschnitt. Das loch kann man hören. Zwei schnellflicken (eine art hassliebe) und weiter abwärts. Auch hier wurde schweres gerät aufgefahren. Auf weichem waldboden mit allerhand wurzeln schlängele ich mich den hang hinunter und verfahrw mich zweimal - die spur der waldmaschine sah so nach weg aus.
Wenn wir schon mal da sind fahren wir auch die downhillstrecke nebenan... sprünge erstmal auslassen, war hier ewig nicht. Der knard neigt etwas zur trägheit bei kurvenmanövern... passt schon.
Jetzt weiter auf waldautobahn richtung drittem hügel. Mitten im wald eine eisenbahnstrecke und eine ziemlich fertige brücke




Fährt da noch was? Kein plan.
Frisch wird es. Zum glück nichts langes dabei. Dafür schlingert das heck... schleicher... ok bis oben reicht es. So gerade...
Resteverwertung... lecker und das drachencurry ist genau das richtige jetzt.





HR reifen noch belüften und dann zügig zick zack abwärts. Das mit den kurven wird besser. Springen geht auch. Sehr spassige sache aber ordentlich stress für die arme.

Den ursprünglichen plan den bogen über den radweg mitzunehmen habe ich verworfen, dazu müßte ich nochmal hoch.

S-bahn wäre jetzt der einfachste rückweg. Ich investiere aber lieber in 500ml kakao.

Kleine kuppe hoch und raus aus der innenstadt... das hinterrad erneut luftlos... ich pumpe nach... ich rolle etwas... ich ziehe genervt den schlauch raus und ersetze den schnellflicken durch einen klassischen... hassliebe, wir sprachen darüber. Gut, sv17 in 2.0er schlappen mit flicken ist nicht optimal... den anderen flicken habe ich irgendwie draufgemurkst, was mir einen weiteren stop einbringt. Immerhin in einer grünanlage statt direkt an der hauptverkehrsader. Vorne auf der wiese probt der wiederstand mit trommeln und tröten. Auf den trommeln steht irgendwas mit nepal.
Das nervige auf hinterradentfernen: das schaltauge ist nur geklemmt... HR raus und alles fällt ab...
Neuer schlauch rein, kettenspanner in position... hände schwarz...
Halbe stunde flach heimrollen, kurzen stich hoch, fertig.
Fünfeinhalbstunden unterwegs. Das nächste mal ohne flicken, bitte.
Essen.Jetzt.


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Mai 2015)

heute mal 90km Asphalt und etwas Gravel













Das hier SlowUp Hochrhein war bin ich natürlich auf weitere SSP gestossen, ein ganzes Rudel - ca. 20 Leut - war etwas zu langsam am Auslöser


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2015)

Kurze runde mit meiner freundin


----------



## jester81 (18. Mai 2015)

ich habe auch eine kleine Abendrunde gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Mai 2015)

Hola,

ich war gestern im Brandenburger Sand unterwegs. Mehr dazu gibt es hier






Ampel


----------



## Burba (19. Mai 2015)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> ich war gestern im Brandenburger Sand unterwegs. Mehr dazu gibt es hier
> 
> ...


Oh Mann, die typische märkische Streusandbüchse...
Eines der wenigen Reviere, wo ein Fatbike wirklich Sinn macht.


----------



## Ritzelratze (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe heute auf dem Arbeitsweg mal probiert so wenig wie möglich Asphalt zu befahren, daraus wurden zwei geniale Touren von denen ich morgen auch noch was habe.
Mein Bike und ich sind ordentlich schmutzig geworden und der Spaß kam auch nicht zu kurz 




Grüße


----------



## Peter Lang (24. Mai 2015)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2015)

Zwei tage ruhrcross. Schön war es und ordentlich grün.


----------



## bassplayer (25. Mai 2015)

Heute mal eine kleine Tour auf die schwäbische Alb gemacht. Mit 42/18 ging es ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (29. Mai 2015)

Neulich war ich mal in Südniedersachsen unterwegs Schwiegereltern besuchen. SSP mal mitgenommen und ne schöne Runde gedreht. Top sind ja echt die Radwege ausgebaut. Grossen Respekt! Bein Einbeck hats mich dann doch in den Wald gezogen.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2015)

Shadow, enemy of the sun


----------



## HorstSt (5. Juni 2015)

Fronleichnamstour nach Stadt Blankenberg


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juni 2015)

Einfach mal bisschen die Beine austreten.
Was ein Wetter


----------



## Ritzelratze (9. Juni 2015)

Wenn einen mal wieder alles auf den Sack geht, einfach raus und durch den Wald prügeln


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## versteher (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## stuhli (10. Juni 2015)

Ouuuaaahaaaa....ich nehm  Surly und Porsche


----------



## shibby68 (11. Juni 2015)

nix wildes, nur der Weg zum Job. 
Irgendwie machen mir diese Alltagsfahrten immer mehr Freude


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2015)

@shibby68 wo ist denn das komm mir so bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Juni 2015)

zwischen Bochum und Witten (NRW)


----------



## Nachaz (13. Juni 2015)

Gestern Lust auf Nightride bekommen- trauere dem Winter hinterher 

Los ging es ein Stückl an der Ruhr lang um die Knie warm zu machen, dann ab in Hattingen auf die Kohlenbahn und durch den Schulenbergtunnel:




Weiter auf den Hansberg und von da aus den Wotan-Trail runter (alle Steinfelder im dunkeln ohne Federung gemeistert, YES!), hier der Eingang:




Ruhrquerung in Kupferdreh...




Am Ende über Kupferdreh und Korteklippe zurück nachause.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2015)

wir waren am Dienstag an der Korteklippe, dort sind immer noch die Alte Trails von Ela versperrt, sieht schlimm aus dort.


----------



## HorstSt (14. Juni 2015)

Geile Ruhrtour! Bei mir ging's am Samstagbabend ganz beschaulich zu.


----------



## Havi (14. Juni 2015)

Den Restalk vom Besuch einer gestrigen Hochzeit aus dem System fahren...


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2015)

jau so was ist immer gut, einfach Fahren und die Reste vernichten. 
Mache ich auch bei bedarf hin und wieder mal.


----------



## Nachaz (15. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wir waren am Dienstag an der Korteklippe, dort sind immer noch die Alte Trails von Ela versperrt, sieht schlimm aus dort.


Der aus meinen Augen wichtigste an der Korte ist zumindest seit ein paar Tagen(?) wieder frei  Aber der Schatten von Ela-II ist schon verdammt lang. Noch ein paar Monate und ich kann vielleicht wieder meine alte Hausrunde fahren...



Havi schrieb:


> Den Restalk vom Besuch einer gestrigen Hochzeit aus dem System fahren...


 Bestes Katermittel ever: 100km-Tour mit ein paar Kotzpausen


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2015)

Havi schrieb:


> Den Restalk vom Besuch einer gestrigen Hochzeit aus dem System fahren...


kannst Du bitte ein bild vom übergang steuersatz/gabelkrone zeigen.
ich überlege, ob die in mein fargo passt... optisch..


----------



## Matte (15. Juni 2015)

Solo von Berlin nach Hamburg mit dem Singlespeed

Schon lange vorgehabt, hat es letzte Woche endlich gepasst: Gutes Wetter, spontan frei genommen und Donnerstag um 06.00 h aufs Rad geschwungen:

- Surly Straggler
- 38:13 Singlespeed Übersetzung
- hässliche aber praktische BTR Tasche fürs Oberrohr
- Google Maps App fürs Smartphone
- TP Link Zusatzakku 
- zwei Getränkeflaschen
- 1 Deuter Trans Alpine 30 Rucksack
- 2 Brote, 2 Energieriegel, 2 Energiegels
- Eine Extraportion Vorfreude und Neugierde

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1848211]
	
[/URL]

In der Vergangenheit bin ich öfter Singlespeed-Touren um die 80km mit dem Surly gefahren. Längste Distanz war der Berliner Mauerweg mit circa 170km. Vor ein paar Wochen der Velothon (120km) und immer der Hintergedanken, mal etwas Längeres solo zu fahren. 

Dabei habe ich kein professionelles Navi oder Bock auf Kartenlesen. Deshalb einfach die Google Maps App aufs Handy geladen und einen Zusatzakku für 22,00 Euro bei Conrad besorgt. Fertig ist die Laube. 

Donnerstag um 06.00 h ging's los. Dabei wusste ich noch nicht, wie lange ich brauchen würde. Maximal zwei Tage mit dem kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer, das auch an einem Tag schaffen zu können. Ich lasse mich von mir selbst überraschen. 

Im Osten Berlins wohnend ging es erstmal quer durch die Stadt. Um die frühe Uhrzeit bei herrlichem Wetter macht das richtig Spaß. 

Irgendwann wurde es grün und ich fahre auf glatten Fahrradwegen parallel zur Schnellstrasse/Autobahn. Das Rad rollt und ich fühle mich gut. 

Zu meiner Überraschung bewege ich mich hauptsächlich auf gut ausgebauten Radwegen, die kaum jemand benutzt. So wird das auf der Tour auch bleiben. Die Zahl der vorbeikommenden Radfahrer werde ich am Ende der Tour an zwei Händen abzählen können. 

Das Schöne am Navi ist, dass ich nicht auf Schilder achten muss, sondern nur auf die Natur um mich herum und aufs Radfahren. Die Kilometer fliegen vorbei und um mich herum wechseln sich Felder mit rotem Mohn oder blauen Blumen ab. Herrlich. 

Dafür ist mein Smartphone fast leer. Das ging schnell. Also, den Zusatz-Akku angeschlossen und hoffen, dass das Ding auch durchhält. Ohne Navi wäre ich in der Gegend ziemlich verloren.

Das Auge schweift umher und alles ist schön. Ich atme tief durch und das Treten passiert wie von selbst. 

Nach ein paar Stunden bekomme ich langsam Hunger. Aber ich fahre durch kleine Dörfer, Ansammlungen von Häusern, ohne die Möglichkeit irgendwo einzukehren. Eine halbe Stunde später dann auch ein größerer Ort. 

Ich trinke zwei große Apfelschorlen und esse eine Bockwurst mit Bratkartoffeln. Zur späteren Stärkung nehme ich noch ein Stück Kuchen mit. Die Trinkflaschen aufgefüllt und weiter geht's. So um die 140km habe ich hinter mir. Ich liege gefühlt gut in der Zeit und frage mich, ob ich es schaffen könnte...

Es folgen längere Abschnitte über Landstrassen, die jedoch gut befahrbar sind und kaum von Autos oder Lastern genutzt werden. Die Natur im mich bleibt wunderbar. 

Irgendwann muss ich mit einer Gierseilfähre übersetzen. Danach fahre ich über nerviges Kopfsteinpflaster - eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Sobald der Abschnitt vorbei ist, geht es wieder flott weiter und die Mühe ist vergessen. 

Dafür habe ich jetzt alle 50km richtig Knast. Also, Pause machen und Essen. Dünn werde ich bei der Tour bestimmt nicht, was ich mir alles reinpfeife. 

Google Maps muss ein Biker sein. Mir gefällt die Strecke richtig gut. Kaum Verkehr, tolle Natur, gute Wege und auch mal Abstecher in den Wald. Also, Bremse auf und den Berg auf der Forstautobahn runtergekachelt! Yeah!

Ich mache ordentlich Kilometer und ich treffe die Entscheidung: das Ding ziehe ich an einem Tag durch. Dafür wird jetzt immer mehr gegessen. 

Am Ende der Tour habe ich folgendes verputzt:

- 2 belegte Brote
- 1 Bockwurst mit Bratkartoffeln
- 1 Snickers
- 2 Energieriegel
- 2 Energiegels
- 1 Bifi (was man nicht alles isst, wenn der Hunger überhand nimmt)
- 1 Stück Kuchen
- 1 Liter Apfelsaftschorle
- 1 Liter Cola
- 1,5 Liter Wasser

Nach etwas mehr als 200km habe ich einen kleinen Durchhänger. Dabei habe ich bei Punkt 200km noch gejubelt. Aber das ziehe ich jetzt durch. Zucker und die Aussicht, die Distanz in einem Tag zu fahren und das freihändige Fahren von längeren Abschnitten, helfen ungemein. 

Nach Lüneburg geht es in regelmäßigen Abständen Berg ab! Yeah, 27,5km/h und ich muss nicht treten! Hamburg ich komme. Und der Akku hält auch wie eine Eins.

Als ich Hamburg auf einem Verkehrsschild sehe, jubele ich mir selber zu.

Allerdings liegt zwischen mir und Hamburg noch Harburg. Und das zieht sich. Es ziiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeehhhhht sich. 60km können echt lang werden. 

Aber die Aufsicht auf ein kaltes Hefeweizen und eine heiße Dusche treiben mich voran. Jetzt nicht langsamer werden! Okay, aber doch noch eine Pause und etwas essen. 

Als ich durch den alten Elbtunnel fahre muss ich grinsen und das bleibt auch da, bis ich verschwitzt und kaputt um 21.38 h nach gesamt 324 Kilometern in Winterhude im Poelchaukamp vom Rad steige. 

Jetzt nur noch ein paar Treppen steigen und das beste Hefeweizen aller Zeiten trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Juni 2015)

sehr starke Aktion. 
Bewundernswert der Bumms in den Beinen!


----------



## meinhardon (15. Juni 2015)

Sagenhaft. Da bleibt mir beim Lesen der Mund offen stehen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2015)

Saubere sache - respekt!

Bisschen wenig flüssigkeit für die lange strecke, oder.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Juni 2015)

ich bin unwürdig


----------



## Alex0303 (15. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn... 

muss echt eine tolle Tour gewesen sein


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juni 2015)

Matte schrieb:


> Solo von Berlin nach Hamburg mit dem Singlespeed
> 
> Schon lange vorgehabt, hat es letzte Woche endlich gepasst: Gutes Wetter, spontan frei genommen und Donnerstag um 06.00 h aufs Rad geschwungen:
> 
> ...



RESPECT.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (16. Juni 2015)

danke fürs Teilen, @Matte geile Aktion. Bei "unbekannten" Zielen treten sich die Kilometer leichter, finde ich. Jedenfalls besser, als wenn man nach 80km umdreht und wieder nach Hause fahren muss. 324km SOLO is echt ne Ansage an den Schweinehund 

Wenn Interesse besteht: ich such ab und an Mitfahrer für SSP-Touren in der Mark...


----------



## Matte (16. Juni 2015)

Danke an alle fürs Feedback! 

Hat einfach alles gestimmt: Wetter, Laune, Strecke.

@randinneur : Können wir gerne mal machen.


----------



## Ritzelratze (16. Juni 2015)

Ne kleine Runde mit den neuen Schlufen gedreht.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2015)

Gestern








Heute


----------



## chrmue7 (16. Juni 2015)

@Matte 
Wow, das ist mal eine Ansage!


----------



## tequesta (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (17. Juni 2015)

@a.nienie wie fährt sich das Pompetamine mit Gewicht vorne? Überlege mein Pompino für lange Touren auszurüsten, habe aber noch Bedenken, weil es sich eh schon recht hibbelig fährt. Und mit dem Toeoverlap trotz 165mm Kurbel (bei Größe S) hab ich extra wenig Lust auf ein hin und herklappendes VR. Geht das gut?


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2015)

Das ist ein L pompetamine. So richtig dick beladen ist vorne nicht ratsam. Der träger kann "nur" kg ab. Denke so 6-7kg nach dem einkaufen waren es schon, das war ok. Die surly gabel ist etwas länger als die on one meine ich.


----------



## Burba (17. Juni 2015)

Unterwegs in Meck-Pom


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2015)

die filter bei den bildern sind eher nicht mein ding, aber das rad ist pornografie auf zwei rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Juni 2015)

Das Rad ist sowas von Porno!


----------



## Burba (18. Juni 2015)

Freut mich, dass es gefällt . 
Seit ich die 2,1er ThickSlick drauf habe, läuft es auch noch besser, auch über den hier häufig vorkommenden Sand.


----------



## Burba (19. Juni 2015)

Heute mal ohne Filter und ohne Bike ein Farbgruss aus Meck-Pom


----------



## Burba (19. Juni 2015)

Aber ehrlich, so'n bisschen bearbeitet gefällt mir besser


----------



## Milan0 (21. Juni 2015)

Zur Packstation und zurück


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)

Gestern in Potsdam, hier der Babelsberger Schlosspark (mal nicht Sanssouci)


----------



## Milan0 (23. Juni 2015)

aufhören dieses verdammt geile Teil zu posten! Sonst brauche ich auch noch sowas!

Schmarrn, immer her mit mehr Bildern dieser Schönheit


----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## crestfallen (23. Juni 2015)

Kannst du nicht mal arbeiten gehen, wie wir auch? 

crestfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Juni 2015)

crestfallen schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht mal arbeiten gehen, wie wir auch?
> 
> crestfallen


Aber n bisschen Freizeit zum radeln darf ich, oder...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Juni 2015)

Also Burba.......ich muß schon sagen.......eeeendgeiler bock dein Rad........geb zu, da tät ich auch net nein sagen.......


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)




----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2015)

Gruß aus Bayern


----------



## Ritzelratze (25. Juni 2015)

Pre-work Entspannungstour


----------



## Alex0303 (26. Juni 2015)

So.. freue mich mein Bike auch hier reinstellen zu dürfen...

War vorerst nur eine kleine Tour, die aber Lust auf mehr macht 



 

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2015)

Naherholung. Es hat kurz gezischt.


----------



## Ritzelratze (27. Juni 2015)

@a.nienie geniale Tattoo's man sieht in den ganzen Threads ja immer nur Bruchstücke des Gesamtkunstwerk aber die sind genial


----------



## Ritzelratze (27. Juni 2015)

Prepared for Urban Assault


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Juni 2015)

kurze Einstellrunde:
- der Antrieb knarzt
- die Kette lässt sich nicht genug spannen / kürzen (Bild 3)


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2015)

@Ritzelratze: danke, im tattoo thread sind, glaube ich etwas ausführlichere bilder.

@herrundmeister: hast Du die kettenlinie mal ausgemessen? hab mich da auch schon vertan, so pi mal daumen/auge.
an sich für einen restehaufen schon sehr schlüssig. würde mir noch diese einfachen schraubachsen vom zeg händler holen und das thomson zeug zurück in die kiste packen.
btw: bb7 den arm noch vorspannen, dann ist der druckpunkt direkter.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2015)

kette: wenn Du nicht mit halflink rummachen willst, dann irgendwo einen zahn mehr oder weniger, dann passt das auch.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Juni 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kette: wenn Du nicht mit halflink rummachen willst, dann irgendwo einen zahn mehr oder weniger, dann passt das auch.


ich such heute mal ne vorgelängte Kette, vielleicht kann ich dort ein Glied weniger fahren . Die Bremse hat neue Beläge - da ist kein Platz für mehr Vorspannung. Und sie ist zu gross und schlägt an die Strebe wenn das Rad zu weit nach hinten kommt.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Juni 2015)

so, konnte der Kette doch noch ein Glied entnehmen 

Kettenlinie gecheckt, aber es knarzt immer noch. Aber sonst läufts aber schon ganz gut. Lenker müsste noch was breiteres ran. Mal beim Händler in der Restekiste krammen


----------



## Der_Christopher (28. Juni 2015)

Mit ner Sechskantschraube lässt sich an der hinteren Bremse noch etwas Luft zur Strebe schaffen, der Kopf ist flacher als der Inbus.


----------



## HorstSt (1. Juli 2015)

Am Sonntag ging's wieder mal ins Bröltal.




Hinter dieser Treppe am Schloss Allner begann die Tour.




Man hatte extra Blumenschmuck für mich vorbereitet.




Auf dem Rückweg über die Brücke in das Dorf Bröl mit Blick auf den Maibaum.




Und das ist die Brücke zum Paradies - dem unvermeidlichen Biergarten der Sieglinde in Weingartsgasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2015)

im moment ist es echt traumhaft zumindest für nichtallergiker.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (1. Juli 2015)




----------



## Peter Lang (1. Juli 2015)

Bin heute wegen der Hitze erst ziemlich spät losgefahren. Da ging auf der einen Seite vom Weg gerade die Sonne unter und auf der anderen der Mond auf.Mit dem Handy konnte ich die Stimmung leider nicht so schön einfangen wie es in echt war.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Juli 2015)

Levent schrieb:


>


Gruga


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich stand heute 6std offenburg singlespeed mtb an... stand dann bei fast 30grad im stau vor der A5 dort dann auch noch teilsperrung... habe mir selbst hitzefrei verordnet und bin wieder umgedreht.
Dann doch noch auf's rad und kurz über den flohmarkt...







Später dann noch auf die suche nach einer gemütlichen stelle zum beine kühlen gemacht. Wirklich heiss heute so ohne schatten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die zigänge zum wasser entweder ungemütlich oder übervölkert.




Somit deutlich mehr gefahren als ich eigentlich vorhatte. Das bier geht direkt in den kopf... ich kontere mit makali und falafel...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Juli 2015)

hehehehehe......du scheinst ja echt viel zeit zu haben.......keine family oder so...?.....es sei dir aber gegönnt....


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2015)

So ähnlich.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Juli 2015)

wenn ich schon in kloster banz zum arbeiten bin kann ich ja auch auch ne fixie runde im ober maintal machen 
banz-staffelstein vierzehnheiligen,lichtenfels,banz 
fatzit:37 grad und eine zu dicke überstzung


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2015)

Klassisch hoch/runter im wechsel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (5. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Gruga



Fast, Rheinaue


----------



## Nachaz (5. Juli 2015)

Hab mal wieder die Kamera mitgenommen...

Die ersten 50km gings zum und durch den Duisburger Stadtwald - viele Trails, wenig Zeit zum Fotos machen:




Danach ab übern Rhein:




Meine Frau wollte - trotz Theologie-Studium - nichts hierzu sagen:




Dann gabs noch 'nen Mäusebussard zu sehen:




Obwohl unberingt, lies er mich verdammt nah ran (hatte gerade gefressen, ein Foto wie er grad 'ner Maus die Gedärme rausreisst gibts bei Interesse in meinem Album ):




SSP am Rhein...




Zurück gings vorbei an TKS - die fahren da scheinbar die Schmelze durch die Gegend...


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Klassisch hoch/runter im wechsel?


Ne runter , hoch, runter, hoch, runter, hoch
Falls ich gemeint war


----------



## Burba (6. Juli 2015)

Urlaub!!!


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2015)

Neid.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juli 2015)

Ostsee? Da muss ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (6. Juli 2015)

Sonntag früh den breiteren Lenker getestet, Ausbaustufe 1.1



Und heute Ausbaustufe 1.2


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

Kurz mal innehalten auf dem weg zum tagewerk.







Das mit den kornkreisen müßen Sie wohl nochmal bei walter moers nachlesen herr agrarökonom.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Juli 2015)

Hmmmmmm......Agrarökonom.......früher hieß das doch Bauer...ooooder.....


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

der sucht ne frau


----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2015)

Unterwegs in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn bei fetter Sonne (selbst meine Kamera konnte so viel Licht kaum verarbeiten)





an der Wismarer Bucht








Und wenn man denkt, alles flach hier, Irrtum. Es geht ständig Hügel hoch, Hügel runter. Mein Weib war laufend am Schieben und...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2015)

Und kaum was los oder wie?
Habe spontan lust den taucher zu machen.
Was fährt deine frau eigentlich?


----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Und kaum was los oder wie?
> Habe spontan lust den taucher zu machen.
> Was fährt deine frau eigentlich?


Ja, die Gegend ist nicht grad überlaufen, sehr schön.
Mein Weib fährt so'n Muttirad, Diskussionen darüber zwecklos . Entweder ist man zu schnell, der Weg zu schlecht, das Wetter zu heiß...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2015)

Schönes wetter ohne hitze? Nichts wie raus!





Irgendwie haben sie diese reihe beim ernten vergessen. Dennoch habe ich mich an die alte pilgerregel gehalten: eine für den hunger, eine für unterwegs, eine für einen guten freund.





Aktueller pegel: flach.





Sportlerernährung.


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Juli 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sportlerernährung.


Wenn Du das Glas vorher ordentlich mit kaltem Wasser flutest und an Deiner Einschanktechnik arbeitest schäumt es nicht so.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juli 2015)

vielleicht ist a.nienie besser im Bier-Trinken als einschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2015)

Gestern an der Küste lang...








nach Warnemünde, hier das wohl jedem älteren Ossi bekannte Neptunhotel. Da konnte man früher zwar nicht einbuchen, aber wenigstens in der Milch-Eis-Bar, der Broilerstube oder der Disco Spaß haben...


----------



## Ritzelratze (11. Juli 2015)

@Burba Bei den Bildern kommt ja richtig Heimweh auf. Du,deine Reifenwahl ist eher suboptimal für die Gegend. Schönen Urlaub noch.
Mfg Ritzelratze


----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> @Burba Bei den Bildern kommt ja richtig Heimweh auf. Du,deine Reifenwahl ist eher suboptimal für die Gegend. Schönen Urlaub noch.
> Mfg Ritzelratze


Nö nö, die Reifen passen perfekt, sind schnell, stabil und ziemlich sandtauglich . Nur für den Strand könnten sie so 2 bis 3 Zoll breiter sein .


----------



## NickelEX (11. Juli 2015)

So, meine erste Tour mit den neuen Big Äppeln...

30km um Gifhorn auf Fahrrad-, Feld-, Waldwegen und am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal entlang.. 

Einfach Himmlisch 














Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2015)

NickelEX schrieb:


> So, meine erste Tour mit den neuen Big Äppeln...
> 
> 30km um Gifhorn auf Fahrrad-, Feld-, Waldwegen und am Elbe-Seiten-Kanal entlang..
> 
> ...


Ich vermeide es immer, das Rixe von meiner Holden auf's Bild zu kriegen, das versaut alles


----------



## NickelEX (11. Juli 2015)

... Verständlich, das Fahrrad hat auch alles an Anbauteilen, was es in einem gutem Zweiradgeschäft zu kaufen gibt..
Dementsprechend klappert es auch, wenn sie neben mir auf dem Feldweg fährt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burba (11. Juli 2015)

NickelEX schrieb:


> ... Verständlich, das Fahrrad hat auch alles an Anbauteilen, was es in einem gutem Zweiradgeschäft zu kaufen gibt..
> Dementsprechend klappert es auch, wenn sie neben mir auf dem Feldweg fährt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2015)

Na na na, wer ohne trekkinfradvorbau fährt werfe den ersten stein.


----------



## NickelEX (12. Juli 2015)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2015)

Der arbeitsweg ist oft ein kurzurlaub. Und der sommer geht so schnell vorbei, die ersten kornfelder werden schon gemäht. Krähen überall, leicht creapy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Und heute abend noch mal eine kurze runde mit dem cx kollegen... waren dann doch gute drei stunden.

Die erste etappe war flach & zügig, da verdunstet das radler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann ging es über die hügel zurück


----------



## randinneur (18. Juli 2015)

So. Endlich auch mal wieder nen Tag aufem Fixie verbringen können. Yeeha.

Frühstück. High Carb, High Fat gefüllte Streuselschnecke und nen Filterkaffee.




Wetter Deluxe, aber ne Unwetterwarnung im Nacken...




Einmal die Märkische Panzerplatte für eine Person bitte:




Wat wünsch ich mir manchmal nen Crosser.




Sightseeing.




schön war et. Habt ihr danach auch immer so Bock auf Junk-Food? 

Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2015)

Wenn pommes junk food ist dann ja.


----------



## randinneur (19. Juli 2015)

hauptsache fettig, salzig und malzig.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2015)

Vorher




Dabei




Danach


----------



## V.Finch (3. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastic_world (6. August 2015)

Habe heute mal den längeren Heimweg gewählt


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2015)

Testfahrt. 2,6kg in der satteltasche sind ok. 3,5 sicher auch noch. Danach lieber das hauptgewicht in die rahmentasche und die 2liter wasser auf den rücken...






Edit: das war alles dabei (minus die große wasserflasche.





Und das gab es vor dem entspannten heimrollen: couscous & paprika. Das rote ist harissa, das andere humus. War sehr lecker.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. August 2015)

Weil die Amis es mal wieder übertreiben müssen. Wenigstens Helm getragen. Ouch. Wundert mich auch bei Mash das da so wenig passiert während der Dreharbeiten, wie die Knaller die Straßen von SF hinabballern ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. August 2015)

Also sorry.........mit so leuten hab ich kein Mitleid........wer so dermaßen selbstmörderisch wo runterballert hats net anders verdient.......gut er hats überlebt.....aaaber zu welchem Preis.....nenene.....
und womöglich noch ohne vernünftige bremsen......also ich glaube keine gesehen zu haben.....und deswegen mag ich diese fixieschei$$e net.....


----------



## Drood (10. August 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Weil die Amis es mal wieder übertreiben müssen. Wenigstens Helm getragen. Ouch. Wundert mich auch bei Mash das da so wenig passiert während der Dreharbeiten, wie die Knaller die Straßen von SF hinabballern ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.



Mash und Macaframa sind glaube ich zwei paar Stiefel. Alex ist wieder raus aus dem Krankenhaus https://www.gofundme.com/alexgonzalez94

Gruß Silke


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. August 2015)

Is doch wurscht.......guck dir den Kerl ma an.....und das nur wegen so nem schei$$ film oder spot......oder wie auch immer......egal, da hört für mich der Spass definitiv auf......und ich fahre auch net grade zahm....aber es gibt Grenzen....denke ich jedenfalls....


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2015)

Finde es nicht gut jetzt mit "selber schuld" anzukommen.


----------



## ploerre (10. August 2015)

> While in the process of being recorded for a bike film Alex was struck head on by an SUV while he was moving at an estimated 30 mph through an alley that ended into a street.



ich würde mal sagen, das war eher beschissene bis gar keine Sicherung eines Filmset. Hat mit dem Fahrstil erstmal nix zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Finde es nicht gut jetzt mit "selber schuld" anzukommen.



Ja, sehe ich auch so. Aber das sind so Momente wo ich mir denke: Bremse macht da durchaus Sinn bzw. ein Paradebeispiel das ein Skid eben keine ersetzt.


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2015)

Natürlich. Davon abgesehen hätte er bei dem dampf auch mit bremse arg rudern dürfen. Hoffentlich kriegen sie ihn wieder hin. "Glück" war schon dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. August 2015)

ich denk auch bei dem speed
und gleich hinter der ecke voll in die bremsen
das geht sich nicht aus
selbst mit bremsen  wäre  er gechrasht und  evt untern suv gelandet

aber scheint ja glimpflich davon gekommen zu sein 
mal abgesehn von der narbe 
gibts wohl keine bleibenden schäden 

aber typisch usa keine ausreichende versicherung


----------



## Ritzelratze (13. August 2015)

Die Kinder sind verkauft, die Liebste ist arbeiten und der Hund ist versorgt. Also auf zu einer schnellen Runde um die neue Reifen-Gabel-Lerker-Kombi zu erfahren. Zuerst ging es durch den berüchtigten Brandenburger Sand wo ich auch prompt mein Garmin unterwegs verlor.





Also nochmal zurück und suchen. Gefunden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weiter ging es durchs Biesentahler Flies zum baden an den Mechesee. Die erste Wahl war er nicht aber der Plötzensee sah wenig einladend aus.




2 Stunden später dann die erholsame Pause im eigenen Pool.




Mit der neuen Starrgabel ist härteres Gelände mit Vorsicht zu genießen. War wieder genial mal rauszukommen und den Alltag hinter sich zu lassen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ritzelratze


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2015)

Carbon oder alu?


----------



## Ritzelratze (13. August 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Carbon oder alu?


Alu,was für ganz schmerzfreie


----------



## Burba (13. August 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Zuerst ging es durch den berüchtigten Brandenburger Sand...


Den hab ich diese Woche auch "genossen". Bei der Trockenheit wird der stellenweise grundlos. Hat mich einmal ausgenockt, weil das Vorderrad versackte .
Dein Rad kommt gut mit der Starrgabel .


----------



## Ritzelratze (13. August 2015)

Burba schrieb:


> Den hab ich diese Woche auch "genossen". Bei der Trockenheit wird der stellenweise grundlos. Hat mich einmal ausgenockt, weil das Vorderrad versackte .


Genau bei so einer Aktion ist mein Garmin flöten gegangen, was ich erst einen Kilometer später feststellte.


----------



## Burba (13. August 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Genau bei so einer Aktion ist mein Garmin flöten gegangen, was ich erst einen Kilometer später feststellte.


----------



## musiclust (14. August 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Genau bei so einer Aktion ist mein Garmin flöten gegangen, was ich erst einen Kilometer später feststellte.



Deshalb sicher ich mein Garmin auch mit einem Fangband.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. August 2015)

Na ja ma schnell nen kilometer zurückradeln und das ding einsammeln is ja kein akt.......wasn schon ein kilometer, schlimmer wärs gewesen wenn du es erst daheim gemerkt hättest.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (14. August 2015)

@a.nienie 
Cooles Rad!


----------



## shibby68 (14. August 2015)

Klaren Kopf bewahren im Alltag


----------



## ride2befree (15. August 2015)

hier mal meins bei der ersten Ausfahrt:


----------



## shibby68 (17. August 2015)

Kleine Nachtfahrt


----------



## HorstSt (17. August 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich letzten Sonntag nur zu 'ne Vernissage: Kunst auf der Burg Blankenberg. Auf dem letzten Stück ab Stein ist mit SSP - zumindest mit der Übersetzung meines Wheeler - Schieben angesagt. Zurück nach Stein ging's von allein 









Trotz Hitze: Das konnte ja noch nicht alles sein, also weiter über Merten durchs Ahrenbachtal über Wassack, Oberscheid, Süchterscheid wieder nach Blankenberg und wieder nach Stein. (Ärgerlicherweise mit einigen Verfahrern. Die Ausschilderung ist normalerweise auf dem Siegsteig so gut, dass man ohne Karte fährt. Aber in diesem Teilstück "Dreitälwerweg" war sie dann plötzlich zu Ende.) 





Dort im Steinhof (Da kann man auch gut und günstig essen.) gab's vor der Rückfahrt nach Siegburg die ersten und letzten zwei Weizen des Tages.


----------



## HorstSt (17. August 2015)

Gestern bei Dauerregen aber ungebrochenem Bewegungsdrang in's Naafbachtal.













Aber das Wheeler hat für bergauf nicht die passende Übersetzung. Dafür hat mein geländeoptimiertes GT SSP nicht die Bereifung und Übersetzung, mit der die 20 km Anfahrt auf der Straße Spaß machen. War auf der Blankenberg-Tour ein ähnliches Ding. Sollte es doch sein, dass Räder mit Schaltung manchmal praktisch sind?
Egal, jedenfalls war meine Tagesform eh so bescheiden wie das Wetter, und ich habe mich wieder in's Aggertal zurückgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassplayer (18. August 2015)

Jetzt mit geradem Lenker... Vorher war ein Rennradlenker verbaut mit dem ich mich nie so richtig wohlgefühlt habe. Jetzt passt's 
Nächste Baustelle: Kurbel.


----------



## x-ray999 (18. August 2015)

bassplayer schrieb:


>



Hoi,

was ist denn das für ein fescher Rahmen? Waren da noch nie Schaltsockel dran, oder hast die entfernt?

cheers


----------



## bassplayer (18. August 2015)

Danke 
Über den Rahmen weiß ich leider auch nicht viel. Ich habe ihn letztes Jahr von einem netten Forumsmitglied gekauft und ihn neu aufgebaut. Er meint es wäre ein Peugeot Rahmen. 
Klassische Schaltsockel waren keine dran, jedoch sind am Unterrohr und an der rechten Kettenstrebe ganz in der Nähe des Innenlagers Halter für einen Schaltzug zum Hinterrad. Auch hat der Rahmen ein Schaltauge. Halterungen für einen Zug zum Umwerfer sind jedoch keine dran. Zudem hat der Hinterbau 120 mm, was für einen Schalter ja sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Scheint ursprünglich also mal ein komisches Rad gewesen zu sein...

Für mich passt's aber perfekt, da ich so eine normale Bahnnabe verbauen konnte. Auch gefällt mir der nicht ganz so enge Radstand gut, so hat das Rad einen schön ruhigen Geradeauslauf.


----------



## roundround (18. August 2015)

Silberne Bremsen wären schön. Gibt es so einen Lenker mit leichtem Backsweep? Oder ist so ein ganz gerade Lenker komfortabel?

Ist das dieser normale Novatec CP22 Laufradsatz?


----------



## bassplayer (18. August 2015)

Ja, das mit den Bremsen habe ich auch schon überlegt. Ich dachte mir, da die Felgen und der Sattel auch schwarz sind passen die Bremsen halbwegs. Aber zuerst kommt die Kurbel dran, mich stört das innen montierte Kettenblatt sehr. Wahrscheinlich wird es die FSA Gimondi.

Der Lenker ist der Deda Dritto, den gibt es nur vollkommen gerade (ist dafür ziemlich preiswert). Ich finde ihn bisher bequem. Für den 26 mm Vorbau findet man nicht viele andere Lenker. Wobei 25,4 mm Lenker ja auch in die Klemmung passen sollten. Ich habe bei Alu jedoch Angst wegen der Sprödigkeit. Daher habe ich sicherheitshalber einen 26 mm Lenker gekauft.

Richtig, der LRS sind Novatec Naben mit Mavic CXP22 und DT Competition Speichen. Habe ihn bei Poison Bikes einspeichen lassen. Hält bisher trotz ~90 kg Fahrergewicht sehr gut.


----------



## shibby68 (19. August 2015)

Tolle Bilder hier, da kann ich leider nicht gegen anstinken. 
Ein wenig Schlammwühlen zum Start in den herrlichen Tag


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. August 2015)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Na ja ma schnell nen kilometer zurückradeln und das ding einsammeln is ja kein akt.......wasn schon ein kilometer, schlimmer wärs gewesen wenn du es erst daheim gemerkt hättest.....



Wir haben hier einige Trails mit dichtem Bodenbewuchs - da findest du ein verlorenes GPS Gerät nie im Leben wieder. Deshalb hat meines auch eine Sicherheitsleine.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. August 2015)

2 Länder, 9 Gipfel, 4.400 Höhenmeter auf mehr als 160km..... www.stoneman-miriquidi.com

Ja, das geht.....zum nachmachen unbedingt empfohlen! 

Bike: On One Inbred SSP 34-20
Unterwegs bei bestem Wetter, knapp 12 Stunden, reine Fahrzeit 10:26. 














es grüßt René


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2015)

Hammerhart!


----------



## randinneur (24. August 2015)

Sauber. Nichts gegen Schaltungen, aber ich finds einfach geil, dass hier einige immer wieder zeigen, wo der Eingang-Hammer hängt und sich echte Herausforderungen suchen. Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TicTacBike (24. August 2015)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> 2 Länder, 9 Gipfel, 4.400 Höhenmeter auf mehr als 160km..... www.stoneman-miriquidi.com
> 
> Ja, das geht.....zum nachmachen unbedingt empfohlen!
> 
> ...



Sind keine 55 Km Flachland Kinderstrecke, sondern für echten Spinner - *TOP !!!*


----------



## absvrd (26. August 2015)

Das ist einfach nur verrückt! Größten Respekt davor!


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. August 2015)

Gratulation auch von mir.
Damit ist endgültig klar, dass Gangschaltungen überflüssig sind.

EDIT: Wenn ich mir die aktuelle Eurobike Berichterstattung ansehe, stelle ich mir die Frage "Hat das eigentlich noch etwas mit Radfahren zu tun"?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (27. August 2015)

01:30 Nachtschicht, Muskelkater von gestern noch in den Beinen, in der Pause alte Bilder am iPhone entdeckt und gleich war meine heutige Tour festgelegt 

Nach der Arbeit schnell heim und ab ins Bett, zeitig aufgestanden, Rucksack gepackt und dann.........

Die Frage der Fragen:

Welches Fahrrad nehm ich heute ?! 

Die Wahl: Starr, Stahl, 32:16 (war erst skeptisch wegen der recht niedrigen Übersetzung) aber passte dann wunderbar! Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten rollten recht gut dahin.

Strecke war entlang des wunderbaren Vilstals / Naabtals sehr angenehm zum dahingleiten.

Erster Halt: Schmidmühlen






Zweiter Halt: Kallmünz




Das berühmte "Haus ohne Dach"






 

 

 

 

 



Weiter geht's.....


 



Zielort erreicht: Regensburg


 

 



Zeit für eine Pause: Kona Coffee 



 

 

 

 


Am besten hat mir die Bedieung gefallen: Äh auf Ihrem Rad steht KONA ????? 
Der Chef nahm es mit einem Lächeln zur Kenntnis, als ich mein Unit parkte!

Dann schnell durch die Stadt zum Hauptbahnhof. Musste mit dem Zug Heim, weil es sonst zu knapp mit der Arbeit geworden wäre heute Abend.

13,30€ die Fahrt + 5€ fürs Rad war okay. Dann noch 7km von Bahnhof Heim.

Fazit: Wundervoller Tag bei bestem Wetter! Mit dem Kona im Kona Café war die Show - Check! 

Singlespeed ist einfach Hammer 





So und jetzt und die Arbeit - mal schauen was morgen auf dem Plan steht


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2015)

Schöne gegend. Und das kona cafe mit dem rad ist ja herrlich.


----------



## randinneur (27. August 2015)

Naabtal? Eine der schönsten Ecken, die ich kenne.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (27. August 2015)

Richtig die Tour startete im Vilstal in meiner Heimat, Richtung Naabtal.
Wundervolle Gegend!


----------



## TicTacBike (29. August 2015)

Man könnte glatt denken, daß du der Ladenbesitzer bist - Nette Tour


----------



## Deleted 258893 (29. August 2015)

Haha  hab das Café vor längerer Zeit mal beim einkaufen gesehen und da kam mir bei der Tour der Gedanke wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2015)

Einfach schön zu lesen. Mit kleinen Mitteln traumhafte Tage verleben


----------



## Deleted 258893 (29. August 2015)

Das stimmt! Das ist mit deutlichen Abstand mein günstigstes Rad - aber gerade die Einfachheit macht den besonderen Reiz aus. Ich finde man achtet dadurch viel mehr auf andere Dinge um sich herum


----------



## TicTacBike (30. August 2015)

Kennt jemand eine weniger geländelastige SSP/Fixie Strecke (Forstwege ja, aber kein MTB Gelände) im Raum Heidelberg ? Streckenlänge sollte zw. 50-70 Km sein, Höhenmeter ist erstmal 2-rangig.


----------



## bassplayer (31. August 2015)

Ich würde einfach das Neckartal neckaraufwärts fahren. Ist echt schön! Der Weg führt teilweise durch den Wald (ein paar Meter über dem Neckar) und es gibt viele Burgen und schöne Altstädte anzuschauen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. August 2015)

TicTacBike schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine weniger geländelastige SSP/Fixie Strecke (Forstwege ja, aber kein MTB Gelände) im Raum Heidelberg ? Streckenlänge sollte zw. 50-70 Km sein, Höhenmeter ist erstmal 2-rangig.



http://www.gpsies.com

Im Hintergrund die Open Cycle Map legen, die farblich hinterlegten Strecken sind gemässigte Radtouren mit Asphalt und moderaten Wald/Schotterwegen.


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2015)

Packstation hin und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2015)

Da hätte noch ein sechser draufgepasst ;-)


----------



## randinneur (1. September 2015)

Off-Topic. Aber dieser Gentleman hat die wohl epischste SSP-Tour ever vor sich:

http://markusstitz.com/round-the-world-singlespeed/

Hut ab.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. September 2015)

ein wahnsinniger 

aber echt toll, wenn er das wirklich so durchzieht...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (2. September 2015)

Wieso nicht......früher gabs auch keine gangschaltung, und damit wurden rennen gefahren.....z.b. Tour de France etc......und da waren die Strassen nicht so wie heute.....geschweige denn das Material........pro Etappe teilweise 300-400 km.......
und vorallem mit was für rädern.......hab das Jahrhundertbuch zur Tour.......echt heftig wie da gefahren wurde.....
und die jungs waren knüppelhart im nehmen, da gegen sind doch die heutigen rennfahrer Weicheier.....teilweise zumindest...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## naequs (11. September 2015)

die erste erkundungstour im neuen zuhause, dem salzburger land!
die ersten beiden fotos sind am untersberg, die anderen beiden vom gaisberg.


----------



## _stalker_ (14. September 2015)




----------



## ride2befree (14. September 2015)

hab auch mal so n gopro-selfie probiert wie die coolen jungs immer...


----------



## roundround (14. September 2015)

Dramatische Wolken.

HDR gerendert?


----------



## ride2befree (14. September 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Dramatische Wolken.
> 
> HDR gerendert?



jap ist HDR


----------



## Burba (16. September 2015)

Gestern Abend, Potsdam, Neues Palais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. September 2015)

Erste grosse Tour mit dem Cube:

http://www.rad-forum.de/topics/1159299/Mikrotrip_nach_Hause#Post1159299


----------



## Peter Lang (25. September 2015)

Heute eine Feierabendrunde Richtung Frankreich gedreht. Die völlig verstopften Radwege hier im Bliesgau, sowie im angrenzenden Lothringen sind mir jedesmal ein Graus.


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)




----------



## roundround (27. September 2015)

Mir ist es ein bischen zu viel von allem.

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dieser Einspeichung?


----------



## Burba (27. September 2015)

roundround schrieb:


> Mir ist es ein bischen zu viel von allem.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dieser Einspeichung?


Für die vielen Dreiecke kann ich nichts...
Und Wurzelspeichung mag ich halt, abgesehen davon, dass die Laufräder damit bocksteif werden.


----------



## shibby68 (30. September 2015)

Hach ich steh auf das Herbstlicht


----------



## versteher (5. Oktober 2015)

Die kleinen abendlichen Ausfahrten im Oktober haben ihren ganz besonderen Reiz ...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2015)

Weder kairo noch gießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2015)

Hier kocht jeder sein eigenes süppchen, wie?

Ok ich auch





Davor habe ich mir die schöne seite der vergänglichkeit betrachtet


----------



## shibby68 (27. Oktober 2015)

Guten-Abend-Runde


----------



## Ritzelratze (29. Oktober 2015)

3x1 Gang


----------



## randinneur (1. November 2015)

wat ein Herbst.


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2015)

Ja. Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein paar intervalle bolzen... ist aber einfach zu farbig im moment um stur zu heizen...


----------



## Wilier (1. November 2015)

Die Sonne genutzt um den Honigdachs das erste mal mit SSP Konfiguration durch den Wald zu bewegen. War super genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (2. November 2015)

Im Nebel (zumindest teilweise)


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. November 2015)

Kleine Tour durch die herbstlichen Bachtäler. Einfach schön!


----------



## muschi (9. November 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2015)

Stunde locker rollen.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. November 2015)

Merke: Alles eignet sich als Trainingsstrecke


----------



## Burba (22. November 2015)

Arschkalt, aber schön sonnig


----------



## shibby68 (23. November 2015)

einmal Herbst bitte


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2015)

Wir hatten einen kurzen anflug von winter... mit fließendem übergang zu naß.


----------



## shibby68 (24. November 2015)

Sehr gut und spann mal die Kette


----------



## jester81 (25. November 2015)

da es fixed ist, geht die kettenspannung schon in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. November 2015)

ahhh okay, wusste ich nicht dass es dann nciht so wichtig ist....

herrliches wetter


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2015)

das ist nur faulheit. heute morgen war ich zu langsam, ich hatte raureif auf dem wolltrikot... und einen plattfuß hinten, dann kann ich direkt die kette neu spannen ;-)


----------



## larso (27. November 2015)

jester81 schrieb:


> da es fixed ist, geht die kettenspannung schon in Ordnung.



Ich mein eigentlich, fixed brauchts tendenziell mehr Spannung ...


----------



## jester81 (27. November 2015)

ich kenne es genau andersherum... mh. jetzt bin ich verwirrt. ist hier mal ein Experte vorhanden?


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2015)

zumindest finde ich es im Trackstand sehr nervig, wenn der Antrieb zuviel Spiel hat


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2015)

so viel spiel ist da nicht, der ganze antrieb ist etwas unrund. zu viel spannung hat mich meine lager gekostet...
bin singlespeed aber auch schon deutlich weniger spannung gefahren, ohne die kette zu verlieren...

neulich


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2015)

Ja klar. Etwas Spiel ist notwendig. Habe da auch schon mehrere Innenlager zerstört


----------



## hulmi (28. November 2015)

Zurück zum Thema Galerie.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren gab hier in der SiSp-Abteilung einen Fotograf aus dem Allgäu.
Absolut unglaublich gute Bilder, z.B., nachts bei Schnee auf dem Grünten.
Super Motive, technisch perfekt. Vermisse immer noch diese Qualität und Kreativität.
Ziemlich peinlich was heute hier geboten wird, war auch noch keine Smartphone-Fotografiererei.
Kennt noch jemand diesen Fotografen und Radler?
Gibts noch irgendwo seine Bilder?

Gruß,

hulmi


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2015)

bateman?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulmi (28. November 2015)

Namen weiß ich leider keinen mehr.
Bateman war auch zu der Zeit unterwegs.
Der Radler/Fotograf muß in der Umgebung von Sonthofen gewohnt haben,
war auch mit Tourenski unterwegs. Professionelle Bilder.
Gehn mir nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## versteher (28. November 2015)

Ich glaub du meinst den user "nimmersatt". Er hat damals seine spektakulären Bilder auch im eingangradforum gepostet.


----------



## hulmi (28. November 2015)

Die Gegend scheint zu passen. Paar Bilder auch.
Eher nicht.


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Dezember 2015)

Das Wetter war heute perfekt für eine schöne Singlespeed Runde. Es ging durch das Wuhletal über Altlandsberg und Straußberg zurück nach Berlin.

Idylle zwischen den Hochhäusern





Auf den Ahrensfelder Bergen.





Pause





Bötzsee bei Strausberg





Ampel


----------



## HorstSt (3. Dezember 2015)

-


----------



## HorstSt (3. Dezember 2015)

Geplant war eine kleine Nachttour mit dem Benotto Gelände-Fixie. Aber erst mal gucken, was das Hochwasser in den Siegauen macht.





Und dann ging's in die Wahner Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2015)

creepy ;-)


----------



## HorstSt (7. Dezember 2015)

Und diesmal zog es mich tagsüber in die Wahner Heide, diesmal mit GT Zaskar SSP.



 

Mehr von der Tour:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662060973016


----------



## larso (7. Dezember 2015)

keep on rolling


----------



## shibby68 (8. Dezember 2015)

@larso gönn dir mal ein lenkerband zu weihnachten 

gestern mal die frühlingshaften temperaturen genutzt zu späterer stund'


----------



## larso (8. Dezember 2015)

Jo stimmt eig, liegt auch genug Zeug hier rum, bin nur zu faul dazu... fahr auch eh nur mit Handschuhen, von daher...


----------



## muschi (17. Dezember 2015)

Singular und Genesis bis zur Unkenntlichkeit eingesaut.


----------



## shibby68 (17. Dezember 2015)

die pinken akzente verraten ja das genesis


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2015)

das vorderrad... geht bestimmt irgendwann kaputt ;-)


----------



## -zor- (21. Dezember 2015)

heute musste mal das Arbeitsrad für die Freizeittour herhalten


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2015)

Ordentlich gegenwind auf dem hinweg. Rückweg über die hügel mit never let me down als ohrwurm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2015)

der Sack


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2015)

Hätte etwas schöner drapiert werden können...


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## talybont (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Dutshlander (27. Dezember 2015)

statt Weißer Tee, Buttermilch


----------



## aka (28. Dezember 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal bei Sonnenschein auf die Bahn ....


----------



## larso (28. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön! Wo ist das?


----------



## aka (28. Dezember 2015)

larso schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Wo ist das?


Hi,

das ist die Holzbahn vom RSV Öschelbronn.

Gruß,
 Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (30. Dezember 2015)

Am vorletzten Tag des Jahres ein schöne Runde an der Elbe. Unglaublich, so ein Wetter...


----------



## Berggeiß (2. Januar 2016)

Hier noch zwei Fotos aus dem Saarland. Sonntagstour durch den Lückner und über den Litermont mit dem 29er SSP.... 26er Projekt ist im Aufbau.


----------



## talybont (3. Januar 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (4. Januar 2016)

unglaubliche frühlingsstunden zum jahresabschluss. herrlich!


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2016)

Brücke und Fischtreppe Hattingen.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Januar 2016)

Rüchtüch, du gewinnst einen aufblasbaren holzroller oder kommst alternativ mal mit auf eine gemütliche Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2016)

liegt auf meine Arbeit (Bo)- Heimstrecke (Essen)
zzt. fahre ich mit der S-Bahn aber Bald wieder mit dem Bike


----------



## shibby68 (4. Januar 2016)

Ja dann lass Wetter besser werden und wir machen ne gemütliche Runde


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Geschätzte 75km aspahlt, hartsand und sumpfige wiesen...

Die schalter mal vorfahren lassen.





Kurzer zwischensnack





Dann mit hängenden mägen zum thai...
"Seid ihr querfeldein gefahren"
"Ja, aber wir lassen den dreck draussen"
Jetzt ist das ganze blut mit verdauen beschäftigt, hoffe ich schlafe nicht ein unter der dusche ;-)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Januar 2016)

Ich muß immer wieder grinsen wenn die anderen mit kompletten vollgepackten Rucksäcken fahren sehe......


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2016)

Soviel ist da nicht drin. Bin selbst zu faul dauernd umzuräumen deshalb ist meist der deuter trans alpine 30 dabei und da nur ein bisschen werkzeug und vielleicht eine regenjacke... die ohne rucksack freuen sich immer, wenn sie das multitool oder den schlauchflicken benutzen dürfen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Januar 2016)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Ich muß immer wieder grinsen wenn die anderen mit kompletten vollgepackten Rucksäcken fahren sehe......



So gehts mir auch oft bei unseren Geländetouren. Früher vom Rennrad fahren bin ich es gewohnt möglichst wenig mitzunehmen und das dann kompakt in den Trikottaschen zu verstauen. Ich habe noch nie auf 'ner Rennrad Tagestour einen Fahrer mit Rucksack gesehen. Das machen nur die MTB Fahrer.


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2016)

Watt ne tolle Diskussion


----------



## larso (10. Januar 2016)

Geländerad: Rucksack erlaubt
Rennrad: Rucksack verboten 
Hab ich auch so gelernt...


----------



## talybont (10. Januar 2016)

Road One auf dem RR ist ok, Trans Alpine auf Strassenreise auch. Blöd ist halt Unterlenker mit Helm in der Halteschlaufe.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (21. Januar 2016)

keine guten bedingungen für panaracer pasela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2016)

ach was...


----------



## roundround (22. Januar 2016)

Feines Rad!


----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. Januar 2016)

danke. im sommer noch den tuscany trail ssp, dann bekommt es seine di2 gruppe verpasst. (oder ne rohloff mit sram hydro doubletap und ner gebla box... kann mich nicht entscheiden)



DSC_2890 by Umsonstantin Frust, auf Flickr


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2016)

Tuscany hätte ich ja auch bock drauf...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## doedsmaskinen (22. Januar 2016)

komm mit. wird geil.


----------



## roundround (23. Januar 2016)

So viele Veranstaltungen dieser Art .
Man weiß gar nicht wohin.


----------



## Ampelhasser (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Januar 2016)

Aaach wie geil.........und da mit spikereifen durchpflügen......aber bei uns in Hessen kannst das vergessen......


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2016)

it's hard to look grim & frostbitten with wintertimes like these...

Aber das rad rockt. Habe trotz plus fünf grad noch die spikes drauf... ob es sich nochmal auszahlt... zwischendrin war es immerhin glatt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. Januar 2016)

Muss man einfach glauben dass es mit dem SSP-Escapade war


----------



## insanerider (27. Januar 2016)

Zwischen den Bildern liegen weniger als zwei Tage....SSP im Emsland....doch hügeliger, als man so denkt...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2016)

Schönes wetter mit schlammiger grundlage.


----------



## kordesh (7. Februar 2016)

insanerider schrieb:


> Zwischen den Bildern liegen weniger als zwei Tage....SSP im Emsland....doch hügeliger, als man so denkt...



Geil! Meine Heimat! Liege zufällig gerade so 3km Luftlinie entfernt aufm Sofa  Der Weg an der WTD entlang ist die Hölle! Auf der Straßenseite noch mehr, als auf der "Waldseite". Das will einfach kein Ende nehmen!


----------



## Burba (7. Februar 2016)

Heute inden Elbauen...


----------



## insanerider (8. Februar 2016)

kordesh schrieb:


> Geil! Meine Heimat! Liege zufällig gerade so 3km Luftlinie entfernt aufm Sofa  Der Weg an der WTD entlang ist die Hölle! Auf der Straßenseite noch mehr, als auf der "Waldseite". Das will einfach kein Ende nehmen!


Die Straßenseite fahre ich natürlich nur mit dem Rennrad...dannn aber hoch bis zur Bundesstraße und via Sögel und Stavern zurück. Ergibt ca. 50 km und unglaubliche 200 hm! Und das im Emsland 

Kommst Du direkt aus Meppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (8. Februar 2016)

insanerider schrieb:


> Die Straßenseite fahre ich natürlich nur mit dem Rennrad...dannn aber hoch bis zur Bundesstraße und via Sögel und Stavern zurück. Ergibt ca. 50 km und unglaubliche 200 hm! Und das im Emsland
> 
> Kommst Du direkt aus Meppen?



Selbst mit dem Rennrad kann sich das vor allem bei Gegenwind doch beachtlich ziehen. Aber eigentlich (weiter hinten) ne super Landschaft und hier und da mal n Bunker oder irgendetwas "Besonderes" zum gucken. 

Ich wohne mittlerweile nicht mehr in Meppen. Bin aber noch oft dort, weil ich noch viele Freunde und die Familie dort habe.


----------



## insanerider (8. Februar 2016)

kordesh schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem Rennrad kann sich das vor allem bei Gegenwind doch beachtlich ziehen. Aber eigentlich (weiter hinten) ne super Landschaft und hier und da mal n Bunker oder irgendetwas "Besonderes" zum gucken.
> 
> Ich wohne mittlerweile nicht mehr in Meppen. Bin aber noch oft dort, weil ich noch viele Freunde und die Familie dort habe.


Beim nächsten Besuch mit Rad sag ruhig bescheid!


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Februar 2016)

da muss ich dieses Jahr wohl ab und an mal ein paar mehr touren fahren, dass ich hier auch was beitragen kann.

sind schicke Räder und Orte hier zu sehen.


----------



## Ritzelratze (16. Februar 2016)

Samstagstour mit dem Kurzen


----------



## talybont (16. Februar 2016)




----------



## herrundmeister (17. Februar 2016)

Fassnachtsflucht - ja, in Basel ist das seid Montag


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (17. Februar 2016)

was sind denn das für geile bremsgriffe.......sabber......


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2016)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> was sind denn das für geile bremsgriffe.......sabber......


das sind TRP - haptisch das beste was ich je hatte. An meinem Cube sind die einfachen dran (gibt es aber nur in UK, nicht in D), die braunen und die Carbonhebel gibt es in D zu ordern.
BTW: hat der Michi gelernt, Lenkerband zu wickeln oder hat er machen lassen?


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2016)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> was sind denn das für geile bremsgriffe.......sabber......


Sind TRP RRL SR, fassen sich genial, noch besser als die SRAM S900.



talybont schrieb:


> BTW: hat der Michi gelernt, Lenkerband zu wickeln oder hat er machen lassen?



Es wird besser.......


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2016)

talybont schrieb:


> ...
> BTW: hat der Michi gelernt, Lenkerband zu wickeln oder hat er machen lassen?


glaube diesmal hat sein händler gewickelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> glaube diesmal hat sein händler gewickelt...


das kann ich verneinen


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2016)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> das kann ich verneinen


ist doch ein Brooks, oder? Wie wickelt sich das? (so aus Laiensicht)


----------



## herrundmeister (18. Februar 2016)

talybont schrieb:


> ist doch ein Brooks, oder? Wie wickelt sich das? (so aus Laiensicht)


geschmeidig


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2016)




----------



## talybont (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## Burba (24. Februar 2016)

Park Babelsberg


----------



## larso (9. März 2016)

Work-Bike-Ballance


----------



## doedsmaskinen (10. März 2016)

abendrunde by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr

kleine tour in der abendsonne. das lb glüht tatsächlich, im restlicht des tages


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. März 2016)

Heute habe ich mal das UNIT aus dem Winterschlaf geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnwulf (12. März 2016)




----------



## talybont (12. März 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2016)

Von neulich. Zwei verschiedene runden. Die paselas sind top reifen.
Gehen auch abseits der festen wege noch ok.


----------



## -zor- (17. März 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2016)

Thank god it's friday!

Schönes wochenende. Ride safe.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (18. März 2016)

schniekes trikot. was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2016)

Restbestände aus den 90igern über ebay...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wilier (22. März 2016)

Unterwegs mit dem Honey badger


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. März 2016)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## doedsmaskinen (26. März 2016)

Orlo_Tank by Umsonstantin, auf Flickr


----------



## -zor- (26. März 2016)

geiles Wetter + geiles Bike = was will man mehr


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2016)

Happy ostara, ihr heidnischen unschaltbaren.


----------



## herrundmeister (28. März 2016)

heute urban unterwegs


----------



## schmitze76 (29. März 2016)

Kleine Ostermontagsrunde mit dem neuen Titan SSP Crosser

Wetter passt Bike geht gut alles in Butter










Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2016)

Escapaden in Bochum


----------



## herrundmeister (29. März 2016)

Heute Zürich














Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (30. März 2016)




----------



## herrundmeister (30. März 2016)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## larso (30. März 2016)




----------



## larso (31. März 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (31. März 2016)

Schöne Collage. Zufrieden mit dem Lenker ?


----------



## larso (31. März 2016)

Optik passt, viele Griffmöglichkeiten, im Wiegetritt super, Empfehlung zu 100%


----------



## herrundmeister (31. März 2016)




----------



## Burba (2. April 2016)

ortsnah...


----------



## herrundmeister (3. April 2016)

kleiner Abstecher zum Urban Bike Festival





und nen kleinen Spielplatz habe ich auch noch gefunden. Notiz an mich selber: Das nächste Mal Dirtrad einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (3. April 2016)

Nach krankheitsbedingter Geländepause heute mal wieder ein paar einfache Trails zum Eingewöhnen gefahren. Schön wars.


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2016)

Endlich wieder in shorts & t-shirt 






Obwohl ich den göttern und natürlich mutter erde gehuldigt habe...









... habe ich mir einen dicken dornen eingefahren. Naja, mit zweimal nachpumpen war auf dem nachhauseweg sogar noch ein dürum-stop drin.


----------



## shield (6. April 2016)

ich darf endlich wieder rollen:







edith hat noch was von letztem jahr gefunden:


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2016)

Über sieben stunden unterwegs. Der ayran & der falafel sind schon rausgerechnet ;-)

Der erste anstieg zum warmwerden. Nein, ich brauchte keine pause, ich mußte nur mal kurz austreten





Die örtlichen bergabpiloten bauen eine legale strecke. Leider ist dadurch auch ein alter trail gesperrt.





Kleiner abstecher durch die kleingärtneridylle





Und kinder denkt daran:
no kits no masters


----------



## Peter Lang (9. April 2016)

Heute endlich mal meinen Plan umgesetzt mit dem Singlespeed über 200km zu fahren.Da ich normalerweise mit meinem SSP eher im Gelände unterwegs bin hab ich bei 26 Zoll 34/17 drauf. Ich war dann zu faul extra für eine Tour die Übersetzung zu ändern.
Die erste Hälfte der Tour ging vom Bliesgau Richtung Nordvogesen. Da kam ich mit der Übersetzung sehr gut zurecht. Die zweite Hälfte ging am Rhein Marne Kanal und am Saarkohle Kanal entlang und war dementsprechend flach. Da hab ich mir dann einen Wolf gekurbelt.
War zwar anstrengend, hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Erstaunlich finde ich ja daß einem die Franzosen sogar beim Radfahren zum Saufen auffordern, unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (9. April 2016)

11h mit 20km/h .... alter du Tier du... dicken Respekt


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2016)

Respekt auch von mir. Habe dies jahr noch nicht mal die 100 geknackt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## herrundmeister (10. April 2016)

Respekt!

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2016)

Dicker Mann auf Grävel-SSP


----------



## larso (12. April 2016)

Quality-Time...


----------



## Milan0 (13. April 2016)




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Ist die silberne Flasche ein KleanKanteen Edelstahlflasche? Hält die klapperfrei im (Lezyne?) Flaschenhalter?
Hatte ich mir für meinen Retrorenner auch erst überlegt, weil sie an die alten Aluflaschen erinnert.
Hat aber auch was von Sahnesiphon


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2016)

Hält gut. Für den halter am sitzrohr ist sie aber etwas zu lang.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2016)

larso schrieb:


> Quality-Time...
> Anhang anzeigen 482800



Schöne Socken!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. April 2016)

Brumm Brumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (18. April 2016)

larso schrieb:


> Quality-Time...
> Anhang anzeigen 482800



Gibts mehr Bilder vom Razesa?! Habe selber nen Razesa Bahnrahmen und das scheint mir doch ein Rennradrahmen zu sein oder?


----------



## larso (18. April 2016)

Genau, ist ein normaler  Rennradrahmen. Ich hatte ihn wg seiner schönen Milkafarbe gekauft. Als dann ein LRS frei wurde, hab ich das Gespann aus einigen Resten zusammengesteckt. So einen Bullhorn-Lenker (ja ja) wollt ich immer schon mal haben. Tja, zuerst eig. für die Stadt gedacht, hat sichs auf langen Touren bewährt. Ich fahrs gern als RR-Alternative...


----------



## selassie (18. April 2016)

das Razesa gefällt mir! Bullhorn lenker will ich auch irgendwann mal verbauen. Wenn der jetzt noch silber wäre, wäre es perfekt 

Ich werd bald auch mein erstes eigenes Singlespeed haben, dann kommen natürlich auch Bilder. Freue mich schon wie ein Kind an Heiligabend


----------



## shibby68 (19. April 2016)

mal wieder das tolle Wetter genutzt. Langsam dürfte es aber wärmer werden


----------



## herrundmeister (20. April 2016)

Heute 5 Grad und Sonnenschein
















Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milan0 (22. April 2016)

Nach der Arbeit auch das Wetter noch genutzt 




Und jetzt Feierabend


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. April 2016)

So, heute mal die 28er Contis abseits des Asphalts getestet. Da geht schon einiges!


----------



## -zor- (23. April 2016)

das hat wohl funktioniert, kaum hat Sohnemann das neue Rad, schon zieht er durch die Gegend und mach sogar noch Fotos!
da hat er sich wohl was abgeguckt


----------



## -zor- (25. April 2016)

gestern waren wir dann zusammen unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (3. Mai 2016)

Endlich Sonne


----------



## larso (5. Mai 2016)

Eingang-Tour mit Hippie-Attitude


----------



## Alex0303 (5. Mai 2016)

Heute konnte ich endlich mein Inbred bewegen. 

Und was soll ich sagen...
Ich liebe das Teil 

Zugleich war es eine kurze Erkundungstour in meiner zukünftigen Heimat.
Nur 14km mit 265hm...

Ich freu mich schon drauf 



 

Das Bike muss man schon richtig hinstellen können 



 



Singlespeed macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2016)

Bis auf die zwei durchschläge eine runde sache. Cockpit muß noch tiefer...


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Mai 2016)

Bild 1, wenn,
TD 160 , Oder TD 280 1985 vorgestellte TD 280 war der erste "kleine" Thorens ohne Subchassis.
Oder TD 290  als Nachfolger des bewährten TD 280


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2016)

Td 280 mk iv mit irgendeiner grado nadel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (6. Mai 2016)

Brückentag, 25°C, laues Lüftchen, südl. Teil vom Eselsweg, nicht eine Menschenseele: paradiesisch


----------



## -zor- (8. Mai 2016)

Haveltour...


----------



## x-ray999 (8. Mai 2016)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Brückentag, 25°C, laues Lüftchen, südl. Teil vom Eselsweg, nicht eine Menschenseele: paradiesisch


Fesch


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Mai 2016)

Endlich mal wieder ne längere Tour. Der Knöchel spielt mit


----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2016)

Unterwegs mit dem Gravel-SSP-Inbred-Dings-Bums .... man ich bin so trendy


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2016)

ein echter singletrail


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2016)

shirt: death - symbolic tour


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2016)

Zwei tage ruhrcross mit den leuten aus den cx-sport forum. Dieses jahr wie angekündigt ohne freilauf. 42/17 taugt auch die halden rauf.


----------



## talybont (19. Mai 2016)

45-17, Clement LAS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Mai 2016)

Heute mit etwas kürzerer Übersetzung eine knackige Hügeltour mit 120 km und 1.500 Höhenmeter über - wers kennt - Hollenstein, Kalletal, Extertal und Schieder-Stausee - gemacht. Erstaunlich, was mit 46/19 an Bergen so möglich ist.

Foto ist an der Bavenhauser Windmühle, ich bin sogar den Schotterweg bis oben gefahren. Schöne Tour wars.
Das 19er Ritzel und ich, wir sind jetzt Freunde


----------



## talybont (21. Mai 2016)

46-19 ist doch eine normale Geländeübersetzung


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Mai 2016)

An 24" Laufrädern.


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Mai 2016)

Kleine Runde wurde dann doch etwas länger


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2016)

Radfahren | Arbeiten | Radfahren | Essen | Bier











die work/ride balance ist aktuell nicht optimal :-(


----------



## shibby68 (26. Mai 2016)

Passt doch gut. Stimmiger Lebenswandel


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2016)

Too much work...


----------



## Alex0303 (27. Mai 2016)

Erste richtige Tour...
34km, knappe 800 hm...
Einfach genial....
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich stellenweise schieben musste....
5km bei 15% Steigung oder mehr waren doch zu viel fürn Anfang 

Aja. Bilder...



 
Ein paar Feldwege...




Ein bissl durch den Wald...




und zum Schluss noch ein paar Trails 



(Da wars steil!)

Nun fallen mir die Füße ab..
Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2016)

Schieben oder tragen gehört dazu.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (28. Mai 2016)

Das lehrt Demut und ist ein tolles Trainings Erlebnis


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2016)

War heute einmal kurz davor. 32/14 ist doch etwas dick für den traktor.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## Ritzelratze (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## larso (5. Juni 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> 5km bei 15% Steigung oder mehr waren doch zu viel fürn Anfang  T



Wo gibt es denn durchschnittlich 15% Steigung auf einer Strecke von 5km? Da will ich auch hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larso (5. Juni 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (6. Juni 2016)

Einfach mal die Natur geniessen. Kein Kettengeklapper... ich mag es "einfach".


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ampelhasser (7. Juni 2016)

Feierabendrunde.


----------



## larso (10. Juni 2016)

Gestern 100km 800hm


----------



## kordesh (10. Juni 2016)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Feierabendrunde.



Saumäßig das geile Rad!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. Juni 2016)

Schon paar Tage her, aber schön wars trotzdem. Fixed Jena-Erfurt-Jena (120km, 700hm, 4:40h, 48:17)











Gute Fahrt, obwohl ich gegen Ende etwas überpaced habe und mich erstmal im Biergarten erholen musste.


----------



## talybont (14. Juni 2016)

85 km mit der gummierten Hassliebe aka Randonneur Hyper unterwegs zwischen Wiesbaden und Hofheim.


----------



## larso (18. Juni 2016)




----------



## Havi (20. Juni 2016)

Gestern hab ich endlich nochmal 2 Stündchen vom Hausumbau für ein wenig Radeln abzwacken können 













Unbezahlbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2016)

Schon lustig dass ich damals unbedingt meinte ein enduro zu brauchen für meine strecken.
jetzt fahre ich das ganze mit dem inbred-trekker und bin total happy damit.


----------



## roundround (21. Juni 2016)

Satte Überhöhung. 
Fährt sich das gut?


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2016)

ne das täuscht, ist nicht wirklich stark überhöht.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Juni 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juni 2016)

das ist ein NULL speed


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Juni 2016)

Der arme Kerl hat seinen Antrieb im Wald verloren.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Juni 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Der arme Kerl hat seinen Antrieb im Wald verloren.


Den Vortrieb, den Antrieb habe ich noch.
Singlespeed, das einzige Unterforum, in das ein Tretroller passt.
Okay, es gibt auch noch ein Tretrollerforum, aber Tretrollerforum zu Singlespeedforum ist wie
eine pfälzer Walddorfschule zu einer berliner Grundschule.


----------



## larso (23. Juni 2016)

Is klar...


AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Tretrollerforum zu Singlespeedforum ist wie
> eine pfälzer Walddorfschule zu einer berliner Grundschule.



stimmt, beides hat nix miteinander zu tun...


----------



## larso (23. Juni 2016)

Hier gabs früher auch mal einen, der hatte die gleiche Idee wie du... Ich komm gerade nich auf den Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. Juni 2016)

larso schrieb:


> Hier gabs früher auch mal einen, der hatte die gleiche Idee wie du... Ich komm gerade nich auf den Namen.



Na der RazorRamon... da gab es immerwieder heftige Diskussionen.


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2016)

hmm eigentlich passts hier nicht rein aber lustig finde ich das trotzdem also schreib mal bissl was zu diesem gefährt


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Juni 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Na der RazorRamon... da gab es immerwieder heftige Diskussionen.


Aber nicht mit mir.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Juni 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> hmm eigentlich passts hier nicht rein aber lustig finde ich das trotzdem also schreib mal bissl was zu diesem gefährt


Naja, da gibt es nicht viel zu schreiben, das Gefährt ist recht übersichtlich.
Der Roller vereint die Vorteile des Bikens mit denen des Laufens, aber auch die Nachteile.
Die Bodenfreiheit ist gering, beim Bremsen sollte man mit dem A.... hinter den virtuellen Sattel,
sonst fliegt man über den Lenker.
In irgendeinem Rennradmagazin wurde zum Reifentest ein Tretroller benutzt, weil der
Abflug vom Tretroller angenehmer als von einem Fahrrad ist.
So, jetzt wieder Bilder von Singlespeedtouren!


----------



## roundround (24. Juni 2016)

Ein Kinderroller, ein MTB und ein Oma-Tiefeinsteiger haben zu dritt??? ein Kind gezeugt...

Das einzig positive daran ist, dass man nur schwer einen Motor verbauen kann.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Juni 2016)

Das positivste daran ist, dass es mit den Beinen bewegt wird und keinen Verbrennungsmotor hat. Besser die Leute fahren sowas, anstatt sich in die Blechkisten zu setzen um die Städte vollzumiefen. Autofreier Sonntag wäre mal wieder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Juni 2016)

Urwald vor den Toren der Stadt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Juni 2016)

Da es gestern etwas länger ging, ein wenig Bier und andere Mittel geflossen sind, war ich heute nicht ganz so fit. Dennoch hab ich mich aufs Rad gesetzt und wollte endlich meine ersten 1000km auf dem Starrgangrad absolvieren. Ich nutzte die Gelegenheit um einen neuen Flaschenhalter von Topeak zu montieren, lange habe ich nach einem gesucht, und der sah am solidesten aus.

Also ging es schön durch die Stadt, über Landstraßen, bergauf und bergab. Der Halter tat seinem Namen alle Ehre. Meine Beine waren fit, die Temperatur war schön knackig schwül, und in einen kühlen Regenschauer bin ich auch gekommen. Herrlich erfrischend. Dazu noch einen 30er Schnitt über 35km/350hm - ein toller Tag!


----------



## Burba (26. Juni 2016)

Heute mal wieder eingängig unterwegs in der Börde


----------



## spinner69 (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## versteher (2. Juli 2016)

Sehr schönes Trek! ... sieht schnell aus


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Juli 2016)

So allmählich kann man wieder das Fahrrad statt eines Tretbootes nutzen.


----------



## spinner69 (2. Juli 2016)

versteher schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Trek! ... sieht schnell aus



Kein Vergleich zum Vorgänger ... Trotz Starrgabel komfortabler und fixer als das Marlin. Ist aber ein ganz anderer Rohrsatz. Bei unserer nächsten Runde kannst Du die Reifenfreiheit sehen


----------



## larso (4. Juli 2016)




----------



## shield (6. Juli 2016)

Ich bin der einzige unseres Dienstagstreffs der fixed/Singlespeed fährt - aber trotzdem entspannte und schöne Gemeinschaft:


----------



## larso (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Juli 2016)

Sommer? egal....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Juli 2016)

Gestern ging es bei Kaiserwetter mit dem Fixed von Jena nach Leipzig. Leider habe ich mich wieder ab Bad Dürrenberg, aufgrund von mangelnder Beschilderung etwas verfahren. Dort traf ich meinen Kumpel Till und wir sind noch ein wenig durch LE gedüst, ich habe noch nie soviele rote Ampeln überfahren und den Verkehr gekreuzt. Es hat ungeheuer Spaß gemacht, und niemanden hat es gestört - schöne tolerante Stadt. Fazit: hinwärts knapp 28er Schnitt, in der Stadt etwas langsamer. Strava sagte am Bahnhof: 128km, 5h Fahrzeit, 25km/h Schnitt. Bin mega zufrieden, die Beine und Körper haben toll durchgehalten.


----------



## shibby68 (17. Juli 2016)

Sehr schöner Text, nette Bilder und Bomben Leistung


----------



## Burba (22. Juli 2016)

am Mittellandkanal


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Juli 2016)

kleine Feierabendrunde


----------



## Burba (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## randinneur (31. Juli 2016)

Ooch mal wieder unterwegs.


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2016)




----------



## talybont (2. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2016)

Warst Du schwimmen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## talybont (2. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Warst Du schwimmen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


Nun ja, nach Georgenborn bin ich eindeutig gegen die Strömung gefahren 
Hausen war mit 45-17 auch eine ganz fiese Nummer. 
Alles in allem 78 km mit 1400 hm.


----------



## Burba (7. August 2016)

An Elbe und Saale


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. August 2016)

An der Saale gings heute bei mir auch entlang.
Jena - Pößneck - Neustadt an der Orla - Stadtroda - Jena. Witzigerweise ist fast vor meiner Haustür der Akku vom Smarty leergegangen. Auf die Eckdaten bin ich stolz: 100.2km/730hm/31kmh Schnitt - und das SoloFixed mit 48:17. Geilo.



 
Schloss Oppurg in Oppurg.




Schattenspiele kurz vor Erdmannsdorf.




Türkisches Erfrischungsgetränk in Stadtroda - schmeckt wie fruchtiges Redbull.


----------



## Stevanski (10. August 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Auf die Eckdaten bin ich stolz: 100.2km/730hm/31kmh Schnitt - und das SoloFixed mit 48:17. Geilo.



Boah, beeindruckend!
Das schaffe ich mit meinen fast 60 Lenzen nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. August 2016)

Stevanski schrieb:


> Boah, beeindruckend!
> Das schaffe ich mit meinen fast 60 Lenzen nicht mehr...



Mit 60 Lenzen noch auf dem Rad ist beeindruckend, viele treiben garkeinen Sport mehr und werden dick und faul. Bleib dran und fit! Der beste Treibstoff für ein agiles Tun! Ich möchte auch bis ins hohe Alter fahren und die Leidenschaft leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevanski (10. August 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Mit 60 Lenzen noch auf dem Rad ist beeindruckend, viele treiben garkeinen Sport mehr und werden dick und faul. Bleib dran und fit! Der beste Treibstoff für ein agiles Tun! Ich möchte auch bis ins hohe Alter fahren und die Leidenschaft leben.



Habe ich gerade getan/versucht: 40km mit 29,2er Schnitt. Bin gerade so trocken wieder reingekommen... 
Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist noch die 30km/h Grenze zu knacken! 

Frage noch: die Höhenmeter sind barometrisch gemessen?


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)

Pipi im becher


----------



## jester81 (12. August 2016)

kahlköpfe olé....


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Pipi im becher


Wenn dein pipi aussieht wie ingwertee solltest Du vielleicht mal dem urologen einen besuch abstatten...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn dein pipi aussieht wie ingwertee solltest Du vielleicht mal dem urologen einen besuch abstatten...


ich war´s nicht


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2016)




----------



## herrundmeister (15. August 2016)




----------



## DerBergschreck (18. August 2016)

Am verlängerten Wochenende 'ne Dreitagestour Bielefeld-Solling-Harz gefahren.
War das erste Mal ohne Gangschaltung im Harz. Ging gut.






Nassenwieser Teich bei Clausthal-Zellerfeld (Harz)






Wildemann (Harz)


----------



## Burba (21. August 2016)

Rotehornspitze, eine schöne Stelle zum Flussaufwärtsgucken und Gedankenhängenlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (22. August 2016)

Ich bin seit langem mal wieder mit Freilauf unterwegs gewesen. Ich werd wohl alt, aber ich fands gut. Gestern hats noch apokalyptisch geregnet und mir meinen Schlauch zerfetzt (und keinen Ersatz dabei...). Aber das Ziel war reizvoll.


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2016)

Man ist das Wetterchen nochmal herrlich


----------



## tryh (25. August 2016)

camera rosetta?


----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2016)

Solltest mal zum doc


----------



## tryh (28. August 2016)

Zum Gastroenterologe? Vllt fehlte der smiley oder man nimmt nicht alles so bierernst?!


----------



## -zor- (2. September 2016)

kleine Runde durch Brandenburg...


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. September 2016)

Schon länger hatte ich drüber nachgedacht, den Brocken mit dem Eingänger zu knacken, nachdem ich dort vor zwei jahren mit dem Schaltungsrad hoch gefahren bin. Ich dachte aber nicht, dass ich das mit meiner 42/20 Tourenüberstzung am Karate Monkey schaffen würde.
Mittwoch habe ich es getan. Geschoben habe ich nicht, nur an zwei Rampen war ich ein Kurven gefahren. Gar nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann über 50


----------



## Stevanski (3. September 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schon länger hatte ich drüber nachgedacht, den Brocken mit dem Eingänger zu knacken, nachdem ich dort vor zwei jahren mit dem Schaltungsrad hoch gefahren bin. Ich dachte aber nicht, dass ich das mit meiner 42/20 Tourenüberstzung am Karate Monkey schaffen würde.
> Mittwoch habe ich es getan. Geschoben habe ich nicht, nur an zwei Rampen war ich ein Kurven gefahren. Gar nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann über 50



Nicht schlecht, kann mir vorstellen, das es nicht leicht war.
Mit meiner Übersetzung (52/17) kann ich das wohl vergessen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. September 2016)

Stevanski schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, kann mir vorstellen, das es nicht leicht war.
> Mit meiner Übersetzung (52/17) kann ich das wohl vergessen...



Aber nur bei der Auffahrt. Bergab dürfte 52/17 kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (3. September 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schon länger hatte ich drüber nachgedacht, den Brocken mit dem Eingänger zu knacken, nachdem ich dort vor zwei jahren mit dem Schaltungsrad hoch gefahren bin. Ich dachte aber nicht, dass ich das mit meiner 42/20 Tourenüberstzung am Karate Monkey schaffen würde.
> Mittwoch habe ich es getan. Geschoben habe ich nicht, nur an zwei Rampen war ich ein Kurven gefahren. Gar nicht schlecht für einen alten Mann über 50


----------



## Stevanski (4. September 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Aber nur bei der Auffahrt. Bergab dürfte 52/17 kein Problem sein


----------



## Burba (8. September 2016)

Heute ins Umland raus. Auch wenn die Temperaturen es nicht glauben lassen, es ist Herbst.



 

aufs tote Gleis geschoben...


----------



## -zor- (9. September 2016)

Geiler Traktor Jens 
...nur mit dem Stummel Vorbau ist es optisch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Burba (9. September 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> Geiler Traktor Jens
> ...nur mit dem Stummel Vorbau ist es optisch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig



Ich weiss, der entspricht nicht den Gewohnheiten, passt aber perfekt. Werd ich mir noch in Titan bauen lassen...


----------



## spinner69 (11. September 2016)

Spätsommer mit hochsommerlichen Temperaturen und einen wunderschönen Trail im kühlen Laubwald ... was braucht es mehr zum Glück 





Eine kleine Limes-Replika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2016)

auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## Burba (15. September 2016)

an der Elbe


----------



## tagoon (1. Oktober 2016)

@Burba 
Was ist das den für eine Gabel an deinem Kona?


----------



## Burba (1. Oktober 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> @Burba
> Was ist das den für eine Gabel an deinem Kona?


Titan, hab ich mir mal für meine No.2 bauen lassen...


----------



## tagoon (1. Oktober 2016)

Wo kann man sie den so was bauen lassen? Habe da leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Burba (1. Oktober 2016)

tagoon schrieb:


> Wo kann man sie den so was bauen lassen? Habe da leider keine Ahnung.


Oh, Entschuldigung...
ich lass alles bei Vigmos.de bauen, hab n Haufen Zeug von ihm...


----------



## tagoon (2. Oktober 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> Oh, Entschuldigung...
> ich lass alles bei Vigmos.de bauen, hab n Haufen Zeug von ihm...



Super, danke.


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Oktober 2016)

Sonntagsrunde mit dem gerade fertig gestellten KLEIN Pulse ...


----------



## -zor- (3. Oktober 2016)

bei dem schönen Wetter heute mal nicht aufs Wasser sondern aufs Rad!




 

Jungfernsee:



 

Glienicker Brücke



 

Pfaueninsel



 

gegenüber Strandbad Wansee



 

Strandbad Wansee



 

Grunewaldturm



 

gegenüber Grunewaldturm



 

gegenüber Glienicker Brücke



 

gegenüber der 1. Station Jungfernsee



 

Durstlöscher Sandi Sandornbrause


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2016)

Noch den freien tag genutzt und in der pfalz dem gelben schuh gefolgt. Mächtig was los im wald aber entspannte stimmung. Die letzten 10km mußte die weissherbstschorle aus dem kopf...
Nebenbei haben wir noch einen prototypen der tannenwald lenkerendstopfen getestet.





Zwei ssp crosser vs ein geschaltetes hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Oktober 2016)

früh los und 1,5 std über den acker


----------



## -zor- (8. Oktober 2016)

Döberitzerheide:


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Ecke...manchmal kriegt man sogar die Wisente zu sehen.


----------



## -zor- (8. Oktober 2016)

ja ich mag es auch da drinne, manchmal nicht leicht zu fahren aber herrlich...


----------



## Burba (8. Oktober 2016)

sandig und (fast immer) schön leer da


----------



## roundround (8. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist das?


----------



## -zor- (8. Oktober 2016)

Brandenburg ... zwischen Potsdam und Spandau


----------



## Deleted 112231 (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## cmbr (12. Oktober 2016)

falscher thread..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (14. Oktober 2016)

Wochenend einstimm Tour mit meinem Sohn...


----------



## randinneur (14. Oktober 2016)

Sehr gut. Eingängische Früherziehung.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Oktober 2016)

eyerideblackmetal


----------



## Monolithic (19. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man sich den Zweighaufen lange genug ansieht entdeckt man bestimmt auch ein paar Bandnamen!


----------



## Burba (22. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2016)

neulich mit sehr wenig wasser...


----------



## shibby68 (26. Oktober 2016)

du hast einen eigenwilligen bildgeschmack.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2016)

gepaart mit fehlendem talent und total verhunzter s3 mini line quasi unschlagbar.


----------



## shibby68 (27. Oktober 2016)

Style kann man halt nicht kaufen


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Oktober 2016)

das eyerideblackmetal Bild ist wirklich Kunst


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2016)

Schwellenwert ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## randinneur (29. Oktober 2016)

Drei Tage Zeit für ein OstseeTour Berlin-Greifswald-Anklam. Kalt, feucht, dunkel, windig und mal wieder richtig gut.  

Unterwegs hats noch hinten meinen GP 4-Seasons zerschnitten - zum zweiten Mal Ich such mir jetzt ne Alternative. Dank an "HerrVelo" Neubrandenburg für den Kaffee! Danach gings mit einem Schwalbe Lugano auf dem Hinterrad weiter. Schwalbes "Billigreifen" hat wirklich sämtliche Schotter und Waldwege klaglos geschluckt und fährt sich dabei nicht mal schlecht auf Asphalt.



 

Nature is Metal - oder wie war das nochmal?!


 

"Radwege" in MV







 
Endlich Meer. Leider zu windig zum Relaxen...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Oktober 2016)

Sieht nach tollen drei tagen aus.


----------



## talybont (30. Oktober 2016)

Aber hallo!!! TOP.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Oktober 2016)

@randinneur :

Ach wie schön, ein Steamroller! 
Warum machste nicht die Schutzbleche ab (Satteltasche hinten ist doch ein guter Spritzschutz) und dann nimmste 35er Reifen - hier gibts doch mehr Auswahl an robusten Modellen?

Hast ja viele Spacer unterm Vorbau. Ich wollte bei meinem Steamroller auch den Lenker höher haben, wollte aber keinen zu "offensichtlichen" Spacerturm. Da habe ich den hier genommen:

http://www.fixieshop.eu/de/velo-orange-tall-stack-vorbau-318mm.html

Da sind quasi 35 mm Spacer "integriert", es sieht aber deutlich besser aus als ein herkömmlicher Spacerturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (30. Oktober 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Warum machste nicht die Schutzbleche ab (Satteltasche hinten ist doch ein guter Spritzschutz) und dann nimmste 35er Reifen - hier gibts doch mehr Auswahl an robusten Modellen?



Die Dampfwalze ist mein Schlechtwetter-Rad, ordentliche Schutzbleche sind bei Regen für mich unverzichtbar. Ich werd mal die Paselas in 28 probieren. Vielleicht halten die länger.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hast ja viele Spacer unterm Vorbau.



Das ist das langeBeine-kurzerOberkörper-Surly-Syndrom. Das Rad passt mir halt perfekt so. Und ein "aggressiver Racer" werde ich sowieso nicht mehr.

So. Gleich wieder raus - Sonne scheint!


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. Oktober 2016)

randinneur schrieb:


> Die Dampfwalze ist mein Schlechtwetter-Rad, ordentliche Schutzbleche sind bei Regen für mich unverzichtbar. Ich werd mal die Paselas in 28 probieren. Vielleicht halten die länger.



Die sind doch berüchtigt für ihre empfindlichen Flanken.

Ich sehe gerade, dass Vittoria im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung den Voyager Hyper offensichtlich aus dem Programm genommen hat. Sie haben nur noch sackschwere Trekkingreifen im Programm.
Wenigstens habe ich noch ein Hypers im Keller liegen


----------



## -zor- (30. Oktober 2016)

schöne Herbstrunde


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> schöne Herbstrunde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 542062
> 
> ...


wieder Döberitzer Heide?


----------



## Burba (30. Oktober 2016)

Elbauen


----------



## -zor- (30. Oktober 2016)

Burba schrieb:


> wieder Döberitzer Heide?



jippp... ich wohne ja genau daneben...


----------



## shibby68 (31. Oktober 2016)

Schönen Wochenstart


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2016)

Herbstblues


----------



## Scottie0815 (2. November 2016)

Nur ne kleine Testrunde. Im Flachen und ohne Gegenwind funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. November 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2016)

schöne bilder hier wieder...

nur probleme mit den dicken. man man


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2016)

open head surgery


----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2016)

haha, top! 
man bin ich gerade happy dass es leute gibt die genau so gut lenkerband wickeln können wie meinereiner


----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2016)

Na na na...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## talybont (3. November 2016)

shibby68 schrieb:


> haha, top!
> man bin ich gerade happy dass es leute gibt die genau so gut lenkerband wickeln können wie meinereiner


Ist bei denen ein genetisches Problem 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (4. November 2016)

Ach mit bisschen Übung lüppt das schon. Möglicherweise ist es aber für die Seele besser, garnicht erst darauf acht zu geben.


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. November 2016)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. November 2016)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


>


Uijujui, eine absichtliche Falle für Biker, das musst du unbedingt melden.


----------



## -zor- (6. November 2016)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


>



das ist doch in der Wuhlheide oder ?


----------



## Ampelhasser (6. November 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> das ist doch in der Wuhlheide oder ?


Ja

Am 10.12 findet da der K.S.G.C statt. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## randinneur (6. November 2016)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Ja



Geil. Wuhlheide is super für den kleinen Cross zwischendurch.


----------



## -zor- (6. November 2016)

die schmale Spur erkennt man sofort!
war schon ewig nicht mehr da, muss ich wirklich mal wieder


----------



## shibby68 (14. November 2016)




----------



## Deleted 112231 (14. November 2016)




----------



## Burba (19. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (21. November 2016)

man man nur faul rumliegen oder rumstehen. 
das macht bei mir immer nur das dicke. 

stimmiger hobel!


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2016)

Neulich


----------



## Dutshlander (25. November 2016)

tolles Bild "neulich"


----------



## shibby68 (28. November 2016)

hier gibts einfach die schönsten bilder


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2016)

glühwein in der trinkflasche?


----------



## shibby68 (28. November 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> glühwein in der trinkflasche?


ehrensache...


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2016)

race to work



jetzt mit winterbereifung (conti ride tour 28“ draht reflex in 42er breite für das stück nen 10er im onlinehandel). sackschwer aber rollen ganz ok. seitenhalt noch nicht ausgereizt...


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2016)

um 16 uhr feierabend um wenigstens noch etwas helligkeit mitzubekommen. 
schöne runde über die felder und angefrorene trails im nahen waldstück.
zurück durch's tal und am rhein entlang.


 
zuhause erstmal carbo-reload


 
maischips nicht im bild. anrichten übe ich wann anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2016)

wieso sieht doch legga aus


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2016)

naja, im "schaut was ich gekocht habe"-thread würde ich den "bauernteller" nicht posten.
war aber in der tat recht lecker. 
eier mit ziegenkäse, grünsalatmix (irgendwas "asia"), bohnen, saure gurken, gerösteter sesam, apfelessig, olivenöl, kräuersalz, pfeffer und dukkah.


----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2016)

du gönnst dir was


----------



## Monolithic (30. November 2016)

Was is'n dukkah?


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2016)

eine gewürzmischung - sehr lecker!


----------



## Petrum (1. Dezember 2016)

Bärenseen in Stuttgart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2016)

das charge sieht gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. Dezember 2016)

Edit für heute:


----------



## shibby68 (5. Dezember 2016)

Guten Wochenstart allen


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2016)

wünsche ich auch.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Dezember 2016)

schöne kiste aber auch auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen --> das ding braucht einen dropbar


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (7. Dezember 2016)

morgen ihr 1fachen leute


----------



## Milan0 (8. Dezember 2016)




----------



## shibby68 (10. Dezember 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2016)

Hier ist deutlich besseres wetter 






Heute beim cx training um die radbahn des rrc endspurt mannheim.

Zwei klassiker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. Dezember 2016)

Leider nicht in Monnem, aber trotzdem mal proberollern.






46-19 passt. 7380 g machen Laune!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2016)

Hoffe Du bist am 14.1.17 in mannheim am start. Die strecke ist klasse! Danke für das Bild btw.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 112231 (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Milan0 (16. Dezember 2016)

auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (17. Dezember 2016)

Heute im Sauerland...


----------



## Ritzelratze (19. Dezember 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


Um deinen Arbeitsweg bist du echt zu beneiden


----------



## Milan0 (19. Dezember 2016)

der ist leider nicht immer so. Nur wenn ich von den Eltern komme oder zu denen hin. 
Von daheim ist es aber auch ok


----------



## Ritzelratze (20. Dezember 2016)

Revierpatrouille


----------



## HorstSt (21. Dezember 2016)

Milan0, was hast Du in dem Sticker-Bike aktuelle für 'ne Gabel drin?

Bei meinem Olympia habe ich die die Original-Gabel geschrottet.






Mit der Ersatzgabel von einem KTM gefällt mir das Bike gar nicht.






Daher habe ich es auch diesen Sommer so gut we gar nicht gefahren.

Eine gerade Gabel käme meine Vorstellungen schon sehr entgegen, scheint mir aber in den klassischen Rennradmaßen und in Stahl gar nicht so leicht aufzutreiben.
Und da die Frage ist, ob das (u.a. bei dem Lenkwinkel) überhaupt passt, will ich natürlich nicht allzuviel "Risiko-Kapital" aufbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. Dezember 2016)

ist diese hier, gibt es derzeit wohl aber nurnoch in 1" ohne Bremsbohrung
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/blb-brick-lane-bikes-double-crown-track-fork-gabel-700c


----------



## sir-vincent (23. Dezember 2016)

Schnell noch die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen in der niederrheinischen Tiefebene eingefahren..


----------



## shibby68 (23. Dezember 2016)




----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2016)

Schöne & radreiche feiertage.




Quelle: velominati.tumblr.com


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Dezember 2016)

Kleiner xmas ride













Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2016)

und da weihnachten endlich rum ist, kann ich auch endlich die deko abhängen.


----------



## Ritzelratze (28. Dezember 2016)

Bisl entspannen....


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2016)

Mal wieder in monnem




Die nussecken waren volle kanne nuss.




Danach noch in mühltal beim crossladen vorbeigeschaut. Da werden die räder mit hundepräsent zu weihnachten ausgeliefert 




Abends noch burger und bier wobei ich keine bilder vom burger habe, weil der ewig nicht kam...




Das dunkle war ok, das helle nur so lala.


----------



## Ritzelratze (29. Dezember 2016)

2x1....unterwegs mit Minime


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2016)

bild von: https://www.facebook.com/geschwistervondrais/


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2016)

Heute eine kurze runde durch den stadtwald.




In den betonbecken wurden anno dazumal fische gezüchtet. Das untere war leicht angefroren, aber ohne schnorchel würde ich da nicht schlittschuhlaufen wollen.
Im schatten war es so




kalt...
Jetzt erstmal ein mischgetränk zum aufwärmen.


----------



## versteher (31. Dezember 2016)

Gestern auch ein wenig unterwegs gewesen. Cool wars ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2016)

Kuhles surly.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (31. Dezember 2016)

Allerdings gibts da mehr Bilder von?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ehrliches pic


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2017)

Da haben sich zwei schalter in den vordergrund gemogelt. Dafür evil brückenstützen im hintergrund.


----------



## herrundmeister (1. Januar 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (2. Januar 2017)

Die Kiste ist einfach herrlich


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (4. Januar 2017)

Foto des Tages


----------



## talybont (4. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Foto des Tages


Damit wird schief gewickeltes Lenkerband kaschiert. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Januar 2017)

Eure fluriszierenden Briefmarken haben einfach nicht genug Kontrast!

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2017)

wer helle ist der braucht kein licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (8. Januar 2017)

Am 6ten kamen bei mir bloß zwei Könige an, der X und der Race.
Doch sagte ich mir: werd' nicht _mhyrrisch_, _weihnauch_ nicht rum, es wird Dir mit bestem Winterwetter abge_gold_ten!
Wie wahr:






Meine ersten Bergrad-Contis. Sieht aber jetzt schon schwer nach  zwischen uns aus.

Apropos König: als Krönung erwies sich dann auch noch der Umbau auf 35/18 und 170er Kurbellänge.






Längere Geländesteigungen gehen mit der Übersetzung für mich ganz gut und die kurzen Arme krieg' ich bei bei hohen Frequenzen in der Ebene wesentlich runder gespult.

Nach nicht mal anderthalb Stunden bei -4°C war der Spaß dann aber leider zu ende, da Wasserflasche und Füße eingefroren (die Neoprener lagen schön zu Hause im Warmen...)

P.S.: der schwarze Edding für/gegen die Laufreklame liegt schon parat...


----------



## a.nienie (8. Januar 2017)

ganz geile karre. hast Du an den ausfallern gefeilt oder hält magic gear bei Dir?


----------



## stahlinist (8. Januar 2017)

Ist ein Stumpy aus den frühen neunzigern, vermutlich ein Comp.






Da hatte Specialized noch längliche Ausfaller.
Kann man hier schlecht sehen:


----------



## Milan0 (8. Januar 2017)

Genau so eine Karre braucht man einfach im Fuhrpark


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2017)

im moment reicht es meist nur für eine kurze runde nach feierabend. immerhin blieb es noch etwas hell.


----------



## talybont (21. Januar 2017)

Zwei mal SSP rechts und zwei abtrünnige Schalter links [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2017)

A gringo like me *summ*

Schee war's mit Euch.


----------



## sir-vincent (25. Januar 2017)

Sonntag ging es fix 80km durchs Münsterland. Schön war es.
  ...ein Schalter wäre hier vermutlich so überflüssig wie ein SUV auf der Kö


----------



## insanerider (27. Januar 2017)

Kalt draussen


----------



## Nimewo (29. Januar 2017)

Hier mein Poison Cyanit Singlespeed ...


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2017)

gestern bei der critical mass mz.

meine haltung zur fünften jahreszeit ist ja eher ablehnend. in diesm fall habe ich aber eine ausnahme gemacht.
im vergleich zu den kolegen, war mein aufwand aber überschaubar.
die bilder poste ich später, wenn die gesichtserkennung überlistet wurde...


----------



## HorstSt (6. Februar 2017)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen HR (umgebautes VR mit Disc-Cog-Ritzel) an meinem Bennotto Fixie-MTB: Wahner Heide, wir kommen:





Mehr Bilder im Album:


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2017)

die bilder (nicht meine) vom Freitag sind bei facebook CMMZ
https://www.facebook.com/208442822648137/photos/pcb.756315847860829/756315201194227/?type=3&theater
fand ich beide zu abgefahren. ET ist am ende richtung mond geflogen :-D


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2017)

disc cog habe ich jetzt auch schon länger, aber aus faulheit an einer HR-nabe, das passt bei HT2 road hervorragend von der kettenlinie... tolle idee & gute ausführung. keine probleme trotz täglichem gebrauch.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Februar 2017)

Wetter nutzen, Hobbies verbinden --> gute Zeit


----------



## shibby68 (14. Februar 2017)

Gestern mal wieder meine Lieblingsbeschäftigungen ausgelebt.
- Frische Luft
- Beine austreten
- Dummzeug quatschen mit Kumpel
- Wellness-Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2017)

Heute früh auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## Merethrond (15. Februar 2017)

Was will man mehr. Top.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Februar 2017)

etwas höhere Temperaturen vielleicht


----------



## shibby68 (20. Februar 2017)

Nieselregen, guter Kumpel, nette Bikes --> Läuft


----------



## Milan0 (27. Februar 2017)

War heute auch wieder mit dem SSCX unterwegs


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Februar 2017)

kleiner Nightride gestern vor dem Sturm


----------



## Merethrond (4. März 2017)

Schöne kleine Tour bei herrlichem Wetter.


----------



## red_hook (4. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Wetter nutzen, Hobbies verbinden --> gute Zeit


auch nix neues


----------



## Aninaj (4. März 2017)

Kleine Runde durch den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2017)

sorry jungs.


----------



## shibby68 (4. März 2017)

Der ist gut und mir machen beide Sachen mächtig Freude


----------



## Burba (5. März 2017)

an der Ehle...


----------



## a.nienie (5. März 2017)

mach bitte das andere rad fertig und die dinger aus dem unit. bitte!

heute nur kurz gerollt, werde das gebelle nicht los...


----------



## Burba (5. März 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mach bitte das andere rad fertig und die dinger aus dem unit. bitte!


Echt?
Ich gewöhn mich grad dran...


----------



## shibby68 (9. März 2017)

Blödes Wetter + Schnuppen. 
Immerhin bisschen Frischluft getankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (11. März 2017)

Mit neuen Sattel in den Feierabend geradelt.


----------



## -zor- (11. März 2017)

heute mal mit der Alltagskutsche über Brandenburgs Felder...


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2017)

heute nur etwas raus an die frische "see"luft zum teetrinken...
genug wasser war auch am start. wenigsten etwas küstenfeeling, wenn auch nur am kanalisierten rheinufer.


----------



## Burba (13. März 2017)

an der Elbe...



 

Hab mal den Holzlenker drauf gebaut...


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2017)

hast den besenstil aber gut kurzgenagt, oder in der nähe der bieber liegen gehabt? ;-)


----------



## Burba (13. März 2017)

Besenstiel?! Nu denn...
Hab ihn nach dem Schindelhauer vom Erbauer überarbeiten lassen, kürzen, schleifen, silbergrau gebeizt...


----------



## herrundmeister (14. März 2017)

das Wetter ist einfach herrlich
Gestern






Heute Morgen


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2017)

schöne bilder hier mal wieder.

für ne gute zeit brauchts nicht viel --> wald + ssp


----------



## -zor- (15. März 2017)

nach der kalten Zeit, die ich lieber mit dem Fatty verbringe, ist nun endlich wieder das Unit drann... und es war als kommt man nach Hause!


----------



## shibby68 (20. März 2017)

das unit ist echt schön aber es spricht auch nix gegen fat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (23. März 2017)




----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2017)

Heute mit dem SSCX in die Arbeit


----------



## Merethrond (25. März 2017)

Richtung Süden Stille und Rückenwind. Richtung Norden erklärt sich von selbst. Schön war's trotzdem.


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2017)

Runde über die hügel.


----------



## Merethrond (26. März 2017)

Selbstversorger.


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2017)

Das pomp ist immer wieder fein und verstehe nicht warum on one das Ausm Programm genommen hat


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2017)

Irgendwie schon komisch zumal es das canti modell noch gibt.


----------



## Godtake (26. März 2017)

Hab mich auch gewundert, seit wann gibt's das nicht mehr? Und gibt es überhaupt eine echte Alternative?


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2017)

Da ich meiner Frau jedes Mal erklären darf weshalb ich "so viele" bikes brauche mal ein kleines Schaubild.
Ich denke das lässt keine Fragen mehr offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2017)

also ich muss ehrlich sagen dass es mir bei dem wetter fast egal ist welchen untersatz ich dabei


----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2017)

No hands, no brakes, no gears


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2017)

No lenkerband




... der zusatzhebel ist nur solange ich verschiedene lenker teste montiert. Später wieder mit den cane creek v-drop.


----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2017)

Geiler Lenker


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2017)

Und Eindruck vom satori?


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2017)

Weiss noch nicht. Im moment stört mich im oberlenker der knick nach außen etwas. Unterlenker hat durch die abgeknickten enden der drops eine stabile griffposition, das ist schonmal gut. Im gegensatz zu vielen dirt drop fahrern montiere ich die dinger nicht extra hoch um permanent unterlenker fahren zu können und fahre gerne auf den hoods. Unten dann wenn es rumpelig wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (28. März 2017)

Morgenstund...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (28. März 2017)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, fahre am AC den Bombtrack Beyond. Auch ein schönes Teil.

Gestern war der Lebensstress mal wieder kaum zu ertragen


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. März 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Die Tasche ist irgendwie knuffig.
Sind da deine Töpfe und Pfannen für unterwegs drin?


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (28. März 2017)

und welcher ist das ?


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2017)

@DerBergschreck: Darin ist neben dem fahrradschloß und der beleuchtelemente etwas werkzeug, reifenheber, schlauch deponierr. Bei den temperaturschwankungen noch die weste und natürlich etwas für die mittagspause zum darauf herumkauen.
Ist ein ortlieb trunk mit der aufnahme für die racktime gepäckträger.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (28. März 2017)

der Lenker war gemeint !


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2017)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> der Lenker war gemeint !


Satori boondocks oder boon docks


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2017)

umschrauben dank zusatzbremshebel easy...

Anhang anzeigen 589199


----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

Rotehornspitze


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2017)

bei der kiste fällt mir nur ein: stilvoll reisen!

echt toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. März 2017)

danke


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2017)

Ja das ding ist klasse und hier passt auch der lenket.


Abendessen im jurrasic park.
Ein paar details wurden unterschlagen... zb die schokikekse [emoji12]


----------



## seblubb (30. März 2017)

@a.nienie Wie zur Hölle bremst du?


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2017)

ich schätze mal ganz langsam..... oder gar nicht 
das liegt an seinen lenkertests und dem zusatzbremshebel.
@a.nienie weshalb willst du eigentlich gefühlt mit krampf weg vom dropbar?


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> @a.nienie Wie zur Hölle bremst du?


Fixed

Ich gehe vermutlich auf den woodchipper.
Bepacken ist mit geradem lenker halt einfacher.


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2017)

gib doch dem bombtrack beyond mal ne chance, ist echt fein m.e.


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> gib doch dem bombtrack beyond mal ne chance, ist echt fein m.e.


sieht ok aus, aber den woodchipper habe ich noch.


----------



## pseudosportler (30. März 2017)

Heute mal das SSP HT nicht wie sonst üblich zur GA1 Runde neben der Ruhr, sondern mal etwas die Ruhrhöhen neben den Bach gerockt, schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, aber schön war es trotzdem.


 
Auch mit 2,1" Reifen und 80mm an der Front kann man Spaß haben, mit etwas mehr km in den Beinen sollte es noch mehr Spaß haben.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## spinner69 (1. April 2017)

Singlespeedangriff auf den Römerzaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (1. April 2017)

War eine schöne Tour! Langsam erhole ich mich wieder


----------



## spinner69 (1. April 2017)

Puhhh ... hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Burba (1. April 2017)

etwas Kunst am Wegesrand


----------



## stuhli (1. April 2017)

Eigentlich ging ich gestern Abend in die Radgarage um das Roetzfiets verkaufsfertig zu machen. Hatte mir das Rad vor 2 Jahren mal in Groningen gekauft und bisher keine 50km bewegt.
Aber einmal das Werkzeug in der Hand, wurde ausprobiert, ob man das Rad nicht stadtfein machen kann....fetter Sattel drauf, hoher Lenker....heraus kam das Rad für die heutige SSP Runde in die Pfalz







Durch Mannheim und Ludwigshafen gequält und erstmal einen Stop bei nem Kumpel gemacht.





 leider hatte er keine Zeit.....Haus muss gestrichen werden.


Also weiter Richtung Gebirge, vorbei an Windmaschinen





und dem Pumptrack in Haßloch





durch die 'Wingert'






zum Bier 






Angst hatte ich vor der fetten Übersetzung...46/15 (glaub ich)....aber das olle Ding läuft überraschend leicht wenn's mal in Schwung ist. Der Lenker war zu hoch - Vorbau ist schon tiefer - und der Sattel ist nicht meins. Der wandert in den Bikemarkt und ich brauch was geliges.
Aber schön wars...trotz Arschaua.


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2017)

Oldschool


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2017)

was mit dem mtb geht, geht auch mit dem crosser.

trainingsrunde noch im rennsetup 42/17. gutes training für #theracethatshouldnotbenamed



wunderschöner landstrich mit fast flowigen trails, sofern man nicht 35x700er pellen drauf hat...



die ganze energie muß auch wieder nachgelegt werden...



am ende noch locker duch das salinetal rollen. der fluß müßte ... ach ja nahe, danke kerl.



der biergarten vom brauwerk hatte noch zu, dann lieber noch etwas heilsame luft atmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (3. April 2017)

Etwas zum Spielen im Wald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2017)

bei deinemr ad gefallen mir auch die wäscheleinen. leider finde ich die hebel nicht sonderlich bequem.


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bei deinemr ad gefallen mir auch die wäscheleinen. leider finde ich die hebel nicht sonderlich bequem.



ja war so ein unbedingt-will-will weil ich die optik geil finde. die hebel finde ich nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besser als meine tektro.
die leinen finde ich optisch einfach cool, allerdings nachteile im alltag. hängennbleiben im gelände, rad mal eben überkopf parken, helm an die hoods hängen etc.


----------



## talybont (4. April 2017)

@anienie: würde eher auf Nahe statt Lahn tippen (gibt es an der Lahn überhaupt eine Saline?)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2017)

Meinte ich doch...
Vermutlich war ich geistig schon weiter... da nehme ich dann aber was mit federung.


----------



## shibby68 (5. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... da nehme ich dann aber was mit federung.



... jetzt werd mal nicht albern.


----------



## talybont (5. April 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Meinte ich doch...
> Vermutlich war ich geistig schon weiter... da nehme ich dann aber was mit federung.


An der Lahn gibt es auch ein paar tolle Trails (bin vor zig Jahren mal von Diez nach Lahnstein über Lahnhöhenweg), die man prima mit dem Bikepark kombinieren könnte.....wäre was für uns!


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2017)

die tage suche ich mal bilder raus... da geht was!


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2017)

haiku am morgen, erquickend und labend...
#fuckfraport
#fra-pest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (10. April 2017)

gestern am Huy










vor dem Rückweg ne Apfelpause...


----------



## shibby68 (11. April 2017)

Apfelpause macht Sinn!


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2017)

kleine runde rolen mit bildungsanspruch ;-)





im moment gibt die natur mächtig gas - i like it!



 

Hatte gestern "another scheisse moment" als mir auf dem trail bergab die kette runter ist und die hände im unterlenker zu weit vom bremshebel lagen... da geht kurz der puls hoch. unfallfrei und souverän gelöst, aber es kommt wieder ein richtiger griff dran PUNKT


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2017)

bildung ist wichtig, bremsen abbaaa och


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2017)

bindung ist wichtig, ja. in diesem fall die schuhbindung. der speci comp ist - glaube ich - von 2012 und wird ausser im winter täglich benutzt. jetzt ist mir gestern die schnalle abgerissen...  ob ich das reklamieren kann? ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2017)

na mindestens auf kulanz sollte da wat gehen


----------



## herrundmeister (12. April 2017)

sieht mir klar nach nem Materialfehler aus


----------



## stuhli (12. April 2017)

und vorne an der Spitze auch schon aufgeplatzt....miese Quali, echt.....


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> und vorne an der Spitze auch schon aufgeplatzt....miese Quali, echt.....


*haha*

aber mal im ernst, die dinger sind echt gut. habe mir 2013 das damals aktuelle modell gekauft, weil die anderen nach einem sturz etwas runtergewirtschaftet waren... denke so langsam muß ich wechseln ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2017)

Meine sind aus ca. 2009 und sehen genau so aus, die Verse ist innen auch kaputt, Verschleiß halt. Ich fahre sie nur noch zum Spinning und auf der Rolle. Bis zum Degradieren waren sie auch fast täglich im Einsatz. Sie haben bei mir jedenfalls ihren Zweck erfüllt.Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monolithic (12. April 2017)

Einfach die Strapse am Schuh festnieten und gut is. o_0


----------



## herrundmeister (12. April 2017)

Feierabendtour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2017)

mal den gang rausnehmen ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2017)

Allen hier ein kilometerreiches Osterfest!


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2017)

geile Kiste... nehm ich, zahle auch das Porto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2017)

critical mass darmstadt


 

heute nur locker rollen, nachdem wir gestern geschaltet unterwegs waren...


----------



## shibby68 (17. April 2017)

Hast du neuerdings ne dropbar Abneigung?


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2017)

nein

aber der korb passt sonst nicht drauf. und im gegensatz zu den trunk ist der korb schön einfach zu beladen: einfach reinwerfen und netz drüber.


----------



## shibby68 (17. April 2017)

Lass ich als Argument gelten


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2017)

collecting roadkill


----------



## randinneur (23. April 2017)

Ein paar Tage Komfortzonen-Bikepacking.


----------



## shibby68 (24. April 2017)

Gestern mal ne schöne Runde gedreht. 
Spacerorgie und steiler Vorbau gewinnt definitiv keine Stylewertung, macht das Bike für mich aber noch besser. Bin mal meine normale MTB-Hausrunde gefahren und alles fahrbar da ich wesentlich öfter Unterlenker fahren konnte.


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2017)

mittlerweile mit ritchey evomax comp in 460mm, mit bremshebeln aber ohne korb. 
es würde fast passen, wenn ich keine finger hätte ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. April 2017)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ein paar Tage Komfortzonen-Bikepacking.



Müritz???
Da wollte ich doch auch nochmal hin. Biste Radwege oder Wanderwege gefahren?


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2017)

Am Wochenende wieder das AC ausgeführt. 
Zwar bissl asphalt-lastig, dafür aber schön mit romantischem Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2017)

und der 1gang-Trekker durfte dann am nächsten Tag raus


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Mai 2017)

Aber diese Wäscheleinen an den Bremsgriffen, muss das denn sein?


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2017)

Ja absolut


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Mai 2017)

Also wegen Retro, oder warum?
Ich kenn die ja auch noch aus den 90er Jahren und habe die Dinger gehasst.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Mai 2017)

hmm gehasst, so dramatisch? wir reden doch noch über'n hobby oder 

technisch stört mich dass man das rad nicht mal eben aufn kopf stellen kann, mache ich aber eh nicht so häufig.
dafür ist züge wechseln, lenkerband wickelt deutlich entspannter.
optisch finde ich das echt fein. mag den "retro" look kombiniert mit modernen sachen wie scheibenbremsen.

weisste ich sehe das so: das technisch perfekte rad mit carbon schnickschnack und allem gedöns, am besten unter 8kg bei dem einsatzbereich etc. mag meinem inbred (und dem AC etc.) haushoch auf dem papier überlegen sein aber es macht bei mir nicht klick. 
mein inbred hole ich ausser garage und denke. meine güte was ein zusammengewürfelter haufen ABER es macht mir unglaublich viel spass damit zu fahren trotz seiner (oder gerade wegen) ecken und kanten. 
für mich geht es genau darum. ich muss bock aufs radfahren und das zugehörige material haben. spitzenleistung, theoretische daten etc. interessieren mich absolut null.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2017)

habe heute morgen einen teil von "a sunday in hell" geguckt, da fuhren alle lassos damals...


----------



## shibby68 (4. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe heute morgen einen teil von "a sunday in hell" geguckt, da fuhren alle lassos damals...



die hatten einfach weniger "hass" in sich und wahrscheinlich einfach mehr bier getrunken.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (4. Mai 2017)

Schönes Rad!

Aus optischen Gründen werden Lassos  von meinen Radls verbannt.
Die technische Seite ist natürlich wieder was anderes (form follows function).

Gerade gefunden:  https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ashima-super-noodle-fuehrungshuelse-135-fuer-v-brake-534783

Gruß Michael


----------



## red_hook (4. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mal den gang rausnehmen ;-)Anhang anzeigen 593726




ähäm, mein platz im naturschaugarten, bist du irre? weg da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> ähäm, mein platz im naturschaugarten, bist du irre? weg da!


ich rücke etwas zur seite, falls Du ein bier über hast.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Mai 2017)

könnt ihr jetzt mal mit dem bierthema aufhören, ich bekomme schon wieder durst!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2017)

Dann Pizza.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Dann Pizza.


Haste Lenkerband wickeln auch aufgegeben?


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2017)

Nee, aber ich wollte erstmal fahren und hebelposition prüfen.


----------



## shibby68 (5. Mai 2017)

Macht Sinn. Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2017)

Du liest meine Beiträge nicht aufmerksam...
;-)
Ist ein Ritchey evomax comp in 46cm


----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2017)

Schlafmangel sorry


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2017)

Down with Babylon.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> die hatten einfach weniger "hass" in sich und wahrscheinlich einfach mehr bier getrunken.



Das ist warscheinlich mein Problem. Ich trinke keinen Alkohol.


----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2017)

Da hamma das Problem


----------



## -zor- (7. Mai 2017)

Sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Burba (7. Mai 2017)




----------



## shibby68 (8. Mai 2017)

lustiges geschaukel zum wochenstart


----------



## caemis (8. Mai 2017)

Schon ein paar Wochen her:
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2123782]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2123783]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Mai 2017)

Schönes Kona. Voll Retro.
Taugen die Cantileverbremsen denn was? Ich hatte da immer schlechte Erfahrungen und mit V-Brakes wars deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (8. Mai 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schönes Kona. Voll Retro.
> Taugen die Cantileverbremsen denn was? Ich hatte da immer schlechte Erfahrungen und mit V-Brakes wars deutlich besser.


Danke. Die Cantis (Shimano XT 732) haben verglichen mit anderen Cantis ihrer Zeit ne ziemlich gute Performance und hängen mit Sicherheit auch die ein oder andere Vbrake ab. Aber es verändert die Fahrweise, tatsächliche Bremskraft und Verzögerung führen zu einem langsameren und umsichtigeren Fahren, die Wahl der Linie ist viel wichtiger - kurzes effektives Abbremsen, wie mit Discs, im Grunde nicht möglich... Aber egal !


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2017)




----------



## -zor- (9. Mai 2017)

Feierabend... bisschen rumhängen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2017)

abhängen geht immer...


----------



## caemis (9. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> abhängen geht immer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 602867


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Mai 2017)

kleine Abendrunde mit dem Panzer


----------



## Deleted 258893 (11. Mai 2017)

Erste Testfahrt absolviert! 61.2km und ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## -zor- (12. Mai 2017)

echt schönes Rad geworden


----------



## -zor- (12. Mai 2017)

Freitag und auch noch geiles Wetter, also heut früh gleich mit dem Solo ab zur Arbeit und da Freitag schön um 1 ab aufs Bike 



 



 



 



 

Wünsche schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (13. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mal den gang rausnehmen ;-)Anhang anzeigen 593726


 dose an zero speed


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2017)




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2017)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Erste Testfahrt absolviert! 61.2km und ich bin sehr zufrieden



Ach ja, das schöne grüne Fortitude - da hat Genesis noch schöne Räder gebaut. Leider gehen die neuen Räder mittlerweile immer mehr Richtung Mainstream. Singlespeedtauglich ist da kaum noch was (oder gar nichts mehr?). Die Designs mit irgendwelchen Streifen sehen aus wie von Versenderbikes. Echt schade. Gut das du noch ein schönes grünes hast.


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Mai 2017)

Auch bei Touren mit dem Singlespeed sind Trinkpausen wichtig.


----------



## shibby68 (15. Mai 2017)

Einfach mal bissl durch die Gegend eiern, paar Sachen erledigen... Tut auch mal gut.


----------



## Milan0 (15. Mai 2017)

Heute früh auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2017)

locker flach rollen bis zur fähre...




fahrbiermischgetränk


 

um dann ein paar hügel weiter einer mächtigen dusche auszuweichen


 
die 10km heim im regen waren erfrischend. nachdem ich trockengelegt auf dem sofa eingesunken bin hat es den restlichen tag nicht mehr geregnet. arschlochwetter ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (15. Mai 2017)

wetter ist panne aber bei dem biergeschmack habt ihrs nicht anders verdient


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2017)

a to the rsch


----------



## Seisogud (15. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> locker flach rollen bis zur fähre...
> Anhang anzeigen 604709


Kornsand?


----------



## shibby68 (15. Mai 2017)

Seisogud schrieb:


> Kornsand?


ne naturtrüb aber schmeckt wohl ähnlich


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2017)

Seisogud schrieb:


> Kornsand?


ja.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2017)

rtw


----------



## Milan0 (16. Mai 2017)

Bin ich heute früh auch. Auch camo Short und Radhose drunter


----------



## shibby68 (17. Mai 2017)

ist doch immer wieder lustig. über die jahre nun wirklich so einige bikes besessen/gefahren. meist relativ teuer im vergleich zum alltagstrecker-inbred. dennoch hab ich zu  der kiste irgendwie den meisten bezug. macht 1fach freude


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2017)

genau.
einfach fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Mai 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ist doch immer wieder lustig. über die jahre nun wirklich so einige bikes besessen/gefahren. meist relativ teuer im vergleich zum alltagstrecker-inbred. dennoch hab ich zu  der kiste irgendwie den meisten bezug. macht 1fach freude



Heimat.

Die innere Unruhe sucht bei mir immer öfter das Neue im bereits Bekannten. Wo geht eigentlich der kleine Pfad hin, an dem ich schon mehrere Jahre immer nur vorbei gefahren bin? Heute fahr ich doch mal dort rein in den Wald.

Alter!!!

Krumme Holztreppe runter zum Bach zum sich so richtig schön auf die Fresse legen. Seltsame Pflanzen überall, eine alte Hütte, ein Wagen mit Bienenkästen, ein Hase sitzt auf einem Baumstamm und schaut mich an ohne wegzulaufen - ein Mikrokosmos, der mir bisher komplett entgangen ist. Ich rolle langsam weiter mit dem Gefühl, dass ich nicht allein bin. Die Dämmerung fällt und ich schalte den Scheinwerfer ein. Mitten im Wald plötzlich Asphalt. Ich werde schneller - dann höre ich das rhythmische Atmen schräg hinter mir. Die Angst kriecht heran, doch dann höre ich Pferdehufe auf weichem Boden. Das Tier auf der neben dem Weg liegenden Weide veranstaltet nur ein kleines Wettrennen. Aber Schiss hatte ich schon.

Zuhause schnell die eigentlich doch optimale Tour umgebastelt - an einer Stelle klemmts noch. Da ist ein namenloser Bach, da gehört irgendwo noch ein Weg hin. Ein paar Tage später begebe ich mich auf die Suche. Hinter einer kleinen Bank werde ich fündig. Etwas verwachsen, doch mit der kleinen Klappsäge und etwas Arbeit gehts jetzt wieder gut. Den Eingang lasse ich mal so, muss ja nicht jeder das Geheimnis sehen. So geht das über Wochen.

Am Ende des Sommers ist eine neue Tour entstanden. Da nehme ich mal ein paar Freunde mit. Ungläubiges Staunen in einer doch eigentlich seit Jahren bekannten Gegend. „Wo bitte sind wir hier? Ist das noch Deutschland?“ Die Treppe fährt keiner beim ersten Mal.

Wer braucht schon die Alpen...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2017)

Herrlich!


----------



## randinneur (17. Mai 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Müritz???
> Da wollte ich doch auch nochmal hin. Biste Radwege oder Wanderwege gefahren?



Uhh. die Frage hab ich verpasst... Ab MeckPom sind ausgewiesene Radwege auch mal Wanderwege über "Singletrack" bis gar nicht mehr erkennbar. Von flach bis hügelig alles dabei. Hatte am ersten Tag auf 140km 1000hm. Würde eher den Crosser wählen, is wirklich schön da!


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2017)

Weil es so schön war...
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2148816]
	
[/URL]​[Grunewald am Mittwoch]


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2017)

Top. Zeig Mal bitte Bilder von der Möhre.


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Top. Zeig Mal bitte Bilder von der Möhre.


Gern:

Am Anfang (Winter 2015/16)




Dann der Schock: (Risse auf beiden Seiten des Steuerrohrs)




Nach der Reparatur (Austausch vorderes Rahmendreieck und Bau der Gabel bei P.Sadoff/Rock Lobster in Santa Cruz):




Fast fertig aufgebaut:




Stand im Winter (2017):




Und heute:




Die Basis ist ein 92er Custom Singlespeed Rahmen (einer der ersten 5 die Paul Sadoff gebaut hat und sicherlich eines der ersten Singlespeed MTBs der Postklunker Ära die es überhaupt gab  ) Es ist einfach nur geil


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2017)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. Mai 2017)

Na, nach einem Rock Lobster meine Bilder zu posten ist ja schon fast..peinlich, aber naja, wann dann 

Nach einer Zwangspause (3 Wochen Antibiotikabomben nach Zeckenbiss, 1 Woche Ischias im Anschluss) endlich mal wieder eine Tour:

Mitten durch die Baustelle für die Landshuter Hochzeit






zu meiner eigentlichen Desitnation: Alter Stadtteilbahnhof (Man kommt scho wieder ned nei, zefix!)






ich mag Dich.






Das Ernste Gesicht ist eher Schmerzverzerrt und ich hab Staub in meinem so tolllen Wasser/Staubdichten Handy..


----------



## RazorRamon (20. Mai 2017)

Ich werde alt, konnte zum erstenmal meiner Trainingsgruppe (alles Schalter) nicht mehr folgen! Naja, hatte ich wenigstens Zeit, ein Foto zu machen und als Singlespeeder braucht man ja keine Ausrede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (20. Mai 2017)




----------



## meinhardon (21. Mai 2017)

* RazorRamon*
reicht´s denn heuer trotzdem zur Doppelketten-Meisterschaft?


----------



## HorstSt (21. Mai 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> ist doch immer wieder lustig. über die jahre nun wirklich so einige bikes besessen/gefahren. meist relativ teuer im vergleich zum alltagstrecker-inbred. dennoch hab ich zu  der kiste irgendwie den meisten bezug. macht 1fach freude


Was ist das für 'ne Rahmentasche, und stört die nicht beim Fahren.
Ich habe an meinem Crosser nämlich derzeit Gepäckträger und Seitentaschen. Aber das steht ihm gar nicht.


----------



## shibby68 (21. Mai 2017)

So ne günstige von Amazon. Ne stört überhaupt nicht. Ist nicht gerade ne Schönheit aber ganz praktisch


----------



## HorstSt (22. Mai 2017)

Ein Link oder genauere Bezeichnung wäre praktisch. Ich finde das Ding nämlich nicht.
Schön ist relativ. Schön ist ein Bike mit möglichst wenig "Gedöns". Aber in der Praxis muss dann doch die Jacke irgendwohin oder ein kleiner Einkauf. Da finde ich die Tasche schöner als einen Gepäckträger mit Packtaschen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Mai 2017)

Da Rahmentaschen sehr flach sein müssen, ist ihr Volumen nicht besonders gross. Ich würde eine grosse Bikepacking Satteltasche nehmen, die haben 10-15 l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (22. Mai 2017)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Ein Link oder genauere Bezeichnung wäre praktisch. Ich finde das Ding nämlich nicht.
> Schön ist relativ. Schön ist ein Bike mit möglichst wenig "Gedöns". Aber in der Praxis muss dann doch die Jacke irgendwohin oder ein kleiner Einkauf. Da finde ich die Tasche schöner als einen Gepäckträger mit Packtaschen.



Ibera Fahrrad-Rahmentasche, Fahrradtasche Triangle Bag, Bicycle Triangle Frame Bag https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00696K4E6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_L8Zizb1ZW68HW


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2017)




----------



## -zor- (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. Mai 2017)

Urwaldtour,
passend zum Wetter


----------



## caemis (26. Mai 2017)

Sieht gut aus! Wo findet man den Urwald vor den Toren der Stadt?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Mai 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Wo findet man den Urwald vor den Toren der Stadt?


Bei Saarbrücken.
Ein Teil des Saarkohlenwaldes wird nicht mehr bewirtschaftet, Hauptwander(Rad)wege werden freigehalten.
Der Rest des Waldes wird sich selbst überlassen.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2017)




----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Mai 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Na gut. Endlich mal eine überzeugende Anwendung für einen Frontgepäckträger.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2017)

Mikroklima und so [emoji41]


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Mai 2017)

Moin,
am vergangenen Freitag und Samstag war ich in der Uckermark auf dem Märkischen Landweg unterwegs. Einen Tourenbericht gibt es hier -> KLICK

















Ampel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2017)

vorschau ;-)
diesen freitag critical mass mainz


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Mai 2017)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Moin,
> am vergangenen Freitag und Samstag war ich in der Uckermark auf dem Märkischen Landweg unterwegs. Einen Tourenbericht gibt es hier -> KLICK
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner Reisebericht.
Anstatt des Deos hättest du mal ne kleine Reisepackung Autan mitnehmen sollen. Da hilft gut gegen die Plagegeister und hat auch noch einen ganz angenehmen Duft. Hat sich selbst bei Übernachtung in Gasthöfen schon oft bewährt.


----------



## HorstSt (1. Juni 2017)

Mit dem SSP-Crosser in's Siebengebirge - Siegburg, Aegidienberg und retour.


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2017)

Ach ja, daheim........

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seblubb (2. Juni 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schöner Reisebericht.
> Anstatt des Deos hättest du mal ne kleine Reisepackung Autan mitnehmen sollen. Da hilft gut gegen die Plagegeister und hat auch noch einen ganz angenehmen Duft. Hat sich selbst bei Übernachtung in Gasthöfen schon oft bewährt.



Tigerbalsam als Geheimtipp mit Doppelwirkung  Nur gegen Bremsen -die mit den Flügeln- hilft es nicht


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2017)

Freitag 13 Uhr. Erstmal ein Schmucker.
Dann schönen Platz für das Mittagessen suchen. Danach noch ein paar Pfade abreiten. Herrlich!


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2017)




----------



## shibby68 (3. Juni 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön. Wasser geht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Juni 2017)

Ostsee oder wo ist das?


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juni 2017)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ostsee oder wo ist das?


Fehmarn


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wasser geht immer.


Bier abba och


----------



## gpzmandel (7. Juni 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 610760


Ein sehr leckeres Bier durfte ich im hohen Norden kennenlernen.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (8. Juni 2017)

Heute wieder mit großen "Schuhen" unterwegs gewesen! Tolles Wetter, 29", Stahl, Starr, Singlespeed -> perfekt


----------



## -zor- (8. Juni 2017)

@Kona2602 ... sehr feines Teil und schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (8. Juni 2017)

Danke dir  Hat sich mittlerweile zu einem meiner Lieblingsräder gemausert. Das iPhone 6 macht ganz anständige Bilder ja


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2017)

einfach perfektes rad, würde ich genauso fahren wollen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2017)

Fortitude ist ein klasse Rad.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. Juni 2017)




----------



## böser_wolf (10. Juni 2017)

Sehr feines Rad


----------



## red_hook (10. Juni 2017)

auf der durchreise entkernt...


----------



## -zor- (10. Juni 2017)

geiler Tag, geile Runde


----------



## herrundmeister (11. Juni 2017)

kleine Setup Runde


----------



## -zor- (14. Juni 2017)

Unit Runde...


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juni 2017)

Heute mal gaaaaanz gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2017)

Es fehlt der Fuchsschwanz.


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juni 2017)

Am Körper....


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2017)

der plan heute war es locker angehen zu lassen und ein wenig über die hügel zu schottern.




weinbergswege teils besser, teils schlechter befestigt. zumeist habe ich den weniger guten belag gewählt.





so sieht bei uns schotter aus




auf der ca. 55km langen runde habe ich fast jeden hügel mitgenommen, teilweise auch mehrmals, da wirtschaftswege nicht immer da lang gehen, wo man hin möchte. lästigerweise führen sie meist ins nächste dorf, was etwas nervig ist, wenn man eigentlich nur die höhe hlten möchte.




wenn man zwei flaschen wasser dabei hat, sollte man zusehen, dass man am ende der ersten zumindest über den rückweg nachdenkt.
mir ging das wasser vor dem letzten anstieg aus - dolle show. wir erinnern uns, ich wollte eigentlich langsam machen, da meine knie seit pfingsten etwas rumzicken. ob 42/17 fixed dann die intelligenteste variante war... naja, habe ja nie behauptet, dass ich clever bin.

der letzte schlenker ging über die dönerbude. der ayran ist quasi verdunstet...


 
just for the record, no garmin, no rules, no jersey


----------



## shibby68 (19. Juni 2017)

schön tour nett bebildert. die "schaltungswahl" ist definitiv bekloppt, ich mags so!


----------



## shibby68 (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2017)

Immer fett Gummi geben 

Im Moment bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich das mit dem BMX Lenker gut finde.
Habe selbst noch einen rumliegen für ein stadtradprojekt.


----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2017)

der Lenker in kombi mit der Lampe ist schon speziell  aber voll geil


----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2017)

krasses Wetter heute da musste man sich die Luft selber durch Fahrdwind basteln


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2017)

Ja, anhalten führt zu massiven Schweißausbrüchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (19. Juni 2017)

Und zu massiven Stechmückenattacken


----------



## shibby68 (20. Juni 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Immer fett Gummi geben
> 
> Im Moment bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich das mit dem BMX Lenker gut finde.
> Habe selbst noch einen rumliegen für ein stadtradprojekt.



ach die karre ist der totale quark. da passt nix zusammen. lenker, ssp, die komische tasche, lampe geht gar nicht und und und.... 
ABER ich bin gestern sowas von gemütlich rumgeeiert und hatte einen riesenspass auf dem teil, daher für MICH alles gut


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2017)

Toll jetzt will ich auch ein Rad mit BMX Lenker


----------



## stuhli (20. Juni 2017)

sehr speziell mit dem BMX-Lenker....


----------



## -zor- (20. Juni 2017)

musste heute in die große böse Stadt... und da bei dem Wetter autofahren nicht in frage kommt, kurz geknobelt und das Solo hat gewonnen!

mit dem Träcker nach Berlin 





















wenn ick schon da bin noch kurz beim Discounter rein





und über den Havel-Radweg immer an der Havel lang bis nach Hause





wünsche schönen Feierabend


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2017)

schön, dass Du das univega behalten hast. gefällt mir noch eine ecke besser als das kona.
in berlin geht ja ganz schön der punk ab für die radfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. Juni 2017)

ja das hast du mit beidem recht 
bin auch froh das es bleibt, ist jetzt das starre und das Kona nun das weichei Rad 
und wenn man in Big B nicht für alle mit guckt und denkt haste schon verloren!


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2017)




----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Juni 2017)

Mit der blauen Elise beim Biergarten-Posen:






EDIT: Merke gerade, dass die Kamera der neuen Digitalpetze doch drastisch besser ist. Man kann ja sogar die Kettenglieder zählen.


----------



## Godtake (21. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht wäre ein Sattel mit Lehne für dein BMX eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## shibby68 (22. Juni 2017)

Godtake schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Sattel mit Lehne für dein BMX eine Überlegung wert?



falls ich angesprochen bin:
ne brauche ich nicht. idee ist zwar ganz OK aber ich habe so eine dicke bier-pocke dass ich eher vorderlage als rückenlage bekomme.


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2017)

Schön wars. Wetter darf so bleiben. Schönes we allen ssp begeisterten


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2017)

Dir auch.

Gestern:


----------



## jester81 (24. Juni 2017)

oh nein... du brauchst ein neues fahrrad. das ist ja ganz kaputt!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2017)

jester81 schrieb:


> oh nein... du brauchst ein neues fahrrad. das ist ja ganz kaputt!


komm mir nicht so ;-)
zum glück habe ich immer das multitool dabei. alle schrauben mußten raus, da sich die kette in den kurbelarm gefressen hatte. demnächst im bikemarkt "sogutwieneu", "kein bikepark", "nur radweg"...


----------



## herrundmeister (24. Juni 2017)

Da hat wohl einer bei der Kettenspannung oder - Linie geschlampt! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2017)

Beides. Wobei der Schnellspanner wohl etwas härter eingestellt werden sollte.


----------



## -zor- (24. Juni 2017)

so einen Kettenabwurf hatte ich heute auch, lies sich aber ohne Werkzeug wieder richten.

Tour heute mit Sohnemann, schöne Runde über Marquardt => Kezin => Phöben => Weder => Golm zurück nach Marquardt, bis km 40 top ab da hat man bei ihm gemerkt das langsam die Luft raus geht, aber er hat durchgezogen und langsam fahr ich ihm auch nicht mehr davon 
Wiesen bei Kezin:




 



 

Fähre Kezin:



 



 

Radweg nach Phöben:



 

Golm:



 



 

Rückweg auf der andern Seite:



 



 

Fußgängerbrücke zur Insel Pöplitz:



 



 


die Runde:


----------



## Milan0 (25. Juni 2017)

Meine Tour war nur 8km lang


----------



## Deleted 258893 (25. Juni 2017)

Gestern stählern, starr, SSP auf großem Fuße unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 258893 (25. Juni 2017)

Heute morgen um halb 6 aufgestanden und das Fortitude geschnappt. Erst kämpfte sich die Sonne langsam durch - jedoch lies sie sich dann nicht mehr blicken! 

Eine tolle Runde entlang der Naab, dann Ankunft in Kallmünz weiter nach Regensburg! Die Landschaft genossen, da das Rad keinerlei Zuwendung außer das kurbeln braucht 

Ab zum Hauptbahnhof und mit der Bahn wieder heim.


----------



## versteher (26. Juni 2017)

Schönes Fahrrad und schöne Tour!
Kallmünz ist eh immer eine Radtour wert 
... ich glaub ich muss da auch bald wieder mal hin.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2017)

Vor knapp zwei Wochen in den Niederlanden...


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juli 2017)

kurz in den stadtwald mit leichtem sandanteil, auf dem bild nur zu erahnen. 
hers: stadtrad mit federgabelähnlichem sondermüll vorne, paar gängen und e-motor auf "turbo"
his: seht ihr unten

laut meiner charmanten begleitung waren es ca. 35km, wobei ich sie nicht alle trails runtergescheucht habe mit dem stadthobel... ;-)
wenn sie irgendwann in ein e-mtb investiert wird es für mich richtig anstrengend.







... kaltgetränk nach der kleinen runde


----------



## -zor- (3. Juli 2017)

Heimweg nach der Arbeit über Gatow am Wannsee lang nach Kladow, dann über Sacrow nach Fahrland...



 



 



 





Belohnung: Ratatouille mit Reis und Ei ... bin raus 



 

wünsche schönen Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2017)

Klasse. 

Wir haben hier eindeutig zu wenig Binnengewässer.


----------



## -zor- (5. Juli 2017)

Wasser gibt es hier wirklich mehr als genug


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juli 2017)

Kleine Setup Runde. Läuft schon ganz gut nur das Cockpit muss noch.....


----------



## schmitze76 (8. Juli 2017)

Schnelle Feierabendrunde am Salzgittersee





















Gruß
Schmitze76


----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2017)

so... hier nun auch noch ein paar Bilder von heute quer durch die Mark Brandenburg:


----------



## Milan0 (12. Juli 2017)

Super schönes Rad! 

Wie rollen die Ardent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2017)

Danke...
die Ardent find ich klasse... genug grip egal ob Waldboden, Acker, Schotter oder Wurzeln und trotzdem leichtfüßig auf Asphalt!
nur tubeless wollen die Skinwall nicht


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2017)

Geil mit der middleburn. Das Blatt hatte ich auch drauf. Wird wohl leider nicht mehr hergestellt.

Tolles Rad.


----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2017)

ja leider, wollte noch nen 32er gibt es aber nicht mehr!


----------



## -zor- (13. Juli 2017)

da mir hier zu viel Wind zum paddeln ist bin ich heute mit dem Arbeitsrad auf eine Straßen und Radweg Runde...
26" mit 2.0er Kojak um die 3,5 Bar und 39/15 MagicGear...
selbst abseits der Straße macht der Kojak ein guten Job... 
und er hat eine super Selbstreinigung, es bleibt nichts haften... 

















mehr Straßenrad will und brauche ich zur Zeit nicht!


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> selbst abseits der Straße macht der Kojak ein guten Job...



Was ich schon immer geahnt habe, wurde endlich mal gemessen: der Kojak macht nicht mal *auf* der Strasse einen guten Job:
http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/tour-reviews/schwalbe-kojak-2017



> Rolling resistance of the Kojak is a BIG disappointment. The Kojak looks fast, but it gets outperformed in the rolling resistance tests by "average" touring bike tires...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Juli 2017)

Weiches Gummi und der Rollwiderstand geht durch die Decke. Conti kann das besser...


----------



## -zor- (15. Juli 2017)

geschenkt....traue keinem Test den du nicht selbst beschissen hasst!
ich fahre jetzt schon den 2. Satz, vorher die 1.3er nun die2.0, bin sehr zufrieden und werde sie auch weiter fahren... soviel zu dem Test...


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> geschenkt....traue keinem Test den du nicht selbst beschissen hasst!
> ich fahre jetzt schon den 2. Satz, vorher die 1.3er nun die2.0, bin sehr zufrieden und werde sie auch weiter fahren... soviel zu dem Test...



Ja klar, die Rollwiderstandswerte sind natürlich von russischen Hackern gefälscht worden um genau dich zu ärgern 
"Ich habe meine Meinung, bitte kommen sie mir nicht mit Fakten" ist ja auch durch Donald Trump wieder ganz aktuell geworden.


----------



## -zor- (15. Juli 2017)

uuhhh schlechten Tag?  
das war auch nicht meine Meinung sondern meine Erfahrung... aber auch völlig egal...
Touren Bilder bitte:


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. Juli 2017)

In Ordnung, Bilder
Kleiner Grenzverkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (15. Juli 2017)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> In Ordnung, Bilder
> Kleiner Grenzverkehr.


Deine Nichte will ihr Körbchen zurück


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. Juli 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> Deine Nichte will ihr Körbchen zurück


Die Franzosen lieben Nippes. 
In Sarreguemines hielt sogar ein Autofahrer, obwohl er Vorfahrt hatte.
Vielleicht sah er aber auch nur das Körbchen.


----------



## Burba (16. Juli 2017)




----------



## insanerider (17. Juli 2017)

Mittagspause und mit einem SSP Cyclocross und vielen Wurzeln ist auch das Emsland anstrengend


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juli 2017)

Es wird Herbst...


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Juli 2017)

Kleine Abend Runde mit Zuladung


----------



## herrundmeister (19. Juli 2017)

Schwarzwald Abend Runde


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2017)

freien Tag genutzt...


 

wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann, verbringe ich den tag 

 nicht im auto


----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2017)

Heute früh in auf dem Weg in die Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Juli 2017)

Und auf dem Heimweg


----------



## -zor- (21. Juli 2017)

Solo Zeit


----------



## -zor- (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## seblubb (22. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 626221


cooles Bild, sch... Laterne


----------



## Burba (23. Juli 2017)

(das war ich nicht...)


----------



## Burba (25. Juli 2017)

Espenhain bei Leipzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2017)

Testrollen. Das schöne an dem Rad sind die flatpedale, assistyle regelt.


----------



## talybont (26. Juli 2017)

Oha, Schwalbe Fat Frank. Der mieseste Reifen den ich je hatte.....


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2017)

Bounced ordentlich und sehen toll aus. Ist nur stadtrad 2.0


----------



## -zor- (27. Juli 2017)

also bei den Schlappen werd ick schwach


----------



## talybont (27. Juli 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bounced ordentlich und sehen toll aus. Ist nur stadtrad 2.0


Nassgrip = 0 und Pannenteufel inklusive - außer Komfort konnte der nix (doch, Sand).


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Schwarzwald Abend Runde


oh nein...jetzt auch schon mit bibshorts...


----------



## -zor- (27. Juli 2017)

Wolkenspiele...


----------



## -zor- (28. Juli 2017)

nen Freitag vor 3 Wochen Urlaub, da sitzt man rum wie "warten auf den Weihnachtsmann" 

Also Kopfhörer rein und - Brutus- Burst - rauf und runter dudeln lassen






Pünktlich 14:00 Uhr dann grinsend tschüss gesagt, ab aufs Rad und den Kopf frei kriegen, dazu ab rüber in die Döberitzerheide und die große Runde nach Hause...
25km Spaß pur mit Sand, Motter, Schlamm und Badespaß 



 



 



 

unterwegs noch nen Workout Reifen gefunden und gleich ne Runde Reifenschupsen gespielt  



 

und situps 



 

nach der Säuberung gab es ne lecker Schale Tai



 

und nun was auf die Ohren 



 

its closing time


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2017)

Alle Daumen hoch für Tom.
Bin aktuell wieder sehr angetan von den späteren Sachen zb mule variations. Hast Du "ein Leben am Straßenrand"  gelesen?


----------



## -zor- (28. Juli 2017)

nein noch nicht... steht aber schon auf der Liste 
hören kann man alles von Ihm aber die Closing Time ist mein Favorit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (28. Juli 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> Brutus- Burst - rauf und runter dudeln lassen



Neuentdeckung des Monats für mich.


----------



## -zor- (28. Juli 2017)

jippp für mich auch


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2017)

Mal eben mit der neuen Übersetzung durch's Naherholungsgebiet. Danach die Füße in die Suppe und ein Export zum ablöschen... So, jetzt habe ich Hunger.


----------



## -zor- (29. Juli 2017)

du hast den Krug mitgeschleppt  nicht schlecht


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2017)

Quatsch. Das ist schon wieder im Garten der Nachbarn.


----------



## -zor- (29. Juli 2017)

stimmt... jetzt wo du es sagst seh ich es auch, aber gewunder hätte es mich auch nicht  und prost 
ich hat heute lust auf Schaltung, also bin ich mit dem Dicken los, also kein Bild für hier...


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Juli 2017)

etwas über die Hügel









Stahl, SSP vs Carbon, 11-fach


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2017)

Geiler Bock!


----------



## herrundmeister (2. August 2017)

rund um Ibach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (2. August 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geiler Bock!


Stimme zu. (beim Bike  ) Die Gabel ist echt sexy


----------



## -zor- (3. August 2017)

Urlaub, senile Bettflucht und Familie schläft noch, also ab aufs Rad.
Da die Sonne noch nicht so wollte, musst nen Ohrwurm her:






und los ging es:

















spätes Frühstück in Ketzin:









und ab wieder nach Hause:













Der restliche Tag gehört nun der Familie...


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. August 2017)

Spontan zwei Tage Zeit für eine Übernachtungstour. Auf Bahnfahrt hatte ich keine Lust und bin dann gleich von Bielefeld direkt los gefahren. Ziel: der Kahle Asten im Sauerland.

Leider war Südwestwind - also stramme Brise von vorne. Die ersten 50 km flach zum Einrollen bevor es in Mittelgebirge geht. Ich bin die Strecke früher mit dem Rennrad gefahren - schöne Bergstrassen, die man sich aber leider mit lärmenden Motorradfahrern teile muss. Hier wollte ich ein Alternative durch den Wald ausprobieren.

Von Kallenhardt hinauf zur Nuttlarer Höhe hatte ich mir einen Waldweg östlich der von KFZ stark frequentierten Strasse ausgesucht, der auch gleich ein Volltreffer war. Schön am plätschernden Fluss entlang und weiter ober sogar Asphalt. Beim durchfahren einer Furt zwecks Reifenreinigung habe ich mir erst mal die Schuhe geflutet - war doch ein bischen tiefer. Aber egal, an diesem warmen Tag trocknen die Schuhe schnell.

Oben an der Passhöhe trifft der Waldweg wieder auf die Strasse und ich habe mir auf der Abfahrt mit ein paar zackigen Kurven ein kleines Rennen mit einem LKW Fahrer geliefert. In Olsberg ein paar Kilometer auf dem Ruhrtalradweg zwischen lauter E-Bikes herumgerollt und dann ins Negertal (das heisst wirklich so, weil der Fluss die „Neger“ heisst). Auch hier gab es zur Strasse einen schönen Waldweg als Alternative bis nach Siedlinghausen.

Dort erst mal zwei Stück Torte eingefahren, womit ich genug Kalorien für die letzten 400 Höhenmeter auf den heiligen Berg hatte, den ich gegen 17:30 Uhr dank einer Baustelle ohne grossen KFZ-Verkehr erreichte. Danach ab ins Hotel und lecker Essen. Mein Rad hat die Nacht in einer Garage zusammen mit einer Gulaschkanone verbracht.

Nächsten Morgen ordentlich am Buffet Kalorien gebunkert, denn mit vollem Bauch rollt es sich besser bergab. In Olsberg eine weiter östliche Variante über die Briloner Hochfläche genommen und nach knackiger Abfahrt in Alme an den gleichnamigen Fluss gekommen. Der Almetalradweg ist grössteteils geschottert und ein willkommene Alternative zur Strasse. Er führt an der verfallenenden ehemaligen Bahnlinie entlang.

In Büren nochmal Kaffeepause und dann auf direktem Weg nach Bielefeld zurück. Waren zwar nur zwei Tage, hat sich aber irgendwie länger angefühlt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foto: Wald/Wiesenweg im Negertal zwischen Wulmerimghausen und Brunskappel


----------



## -zor- (3. August 2017)

Heute Teil 2  oder  1. kommt es anders und 2. als du denkst  oder  brauchst du Flasche kaufst du Tasche...
Famile wollte heut ins Kino -Ostwind3 -  bin ich echt nicht hart genug für 
Also mal flux dankend abgelehnt und überlegt wat ick nun mache.?
Da ich eine neue Trinkflasche brauche ging es in die große Stadt zum Discounter und anstatt nur die Flasche zu holen fand ich noch eine schöne Wasserdichte Tasche und da nun eine andere Halterung am Sattel ist gab es auch noch die kleine Version dazu 
Jetzt kann ich auch mal ohne Rucksack los und hab trotzdem Platz was mitzunehmen!

































so nun reichts für heute


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. August 2017)

Ist die Ortlieb Satteltasche grösser geworden? Ich hatte die kleiner in Erinnerung...


----------



## -zor- (3. August 2017)

das ist die Größe L aus der Serie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2017)

die habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, oder war es XL


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> das ist die Größe L aus der Serie





a.nienie schrieb:


> die habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, oder war es XL


Wie wirkt sich das aufs Fahrverhalten aus? Bemerkt man da überhaupt was?


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2017)

Selbst die große Satteltasche merkt man kaum, sofern sie straff montiert ist. Wenn Du natürlich die fünf Bände Krieg & Frieden reinpackst....


----------



## -zor- (4. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fünf Bände Krieg & Frieden



was du so alles mitnimmst  

aber man merkt sie wirklich kaum... ausser wenn dein Schatten mal seitlich ist bekommst du mit das da ja noch was war/ist


----------



## seblubb (4. August 2017)

Angestachelt von @Milan0 spontan die Zeit zwischen Feierabend und Physio genutzt. Alles zusammen 42km und 346hm


----------



## caemis (6. August 2017)

Klassikerausfahrt im Harz am 5. August - _Osterode - Brocken - Thale_. Hier im Bild: kurz hinter Hanskühneburg.
Ich war der einzige mit Singlespeed 

Schön wars!


----------



## shibby68 (7. August 2017)

ein guter morgen


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2017)

wir haben uns ein wenig in der pfalz rumgetrieben.
*respekt:* eine verdammt gut organisierte veranstaltung   

anreise trotz sportlichen umsteigezeiten (3 & 7min) problemlos. der kasten licher in der S1 von K-lautern aus war aber schon leer...




ohne insiderinfos steht man am start etwas planlos...
es kam mir beim start aber auch nicht komisch vor, ssp rennen sind immer etwas anders...



egal, alle aufgaben wurden erfolgreich erledigt
über den reed trail zum weiher rollen [X]
ab in die brühe und zur insel hundekraulen [X]
<-- hilfreich wäre es gewesen, die radschuhe vorher auszuziehen, aber egal...
weissweinschorle trinken [X]
...
biertrinken am weiher in der sonne optional


----------



## ploerre (7. August 2017)

mein Triathlon am verlängerten Wochenende:
Wiesbaden -> 200km zum Edersee -> 2 Tage Paddeln bis Kassel -> viel Bier -> Zug zurück zum Ederse -> 200km nach Wiesbaden


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2017)

Sehr cool. Wird langsam Mal Zeit für den aeroaufsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (8. August 2017)

endlich hat das wetter mal mitgespielt wenn ich freizeit hatte


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir haben uns ein wenig in der pfalz rumgetrieben.
> *respekt:* eine verdammt gut organisierte veranstaltung
> 
> anreise trotz sportlichen umsteigezeiten (3 & 7min) problemlos. der kasten licher in der S1 von K-lautern aus war aber schon leer...
> ...



vielleicht kann ich ja dann nächstes jahr auch mit euch mittun...mit ssp...


----------



## shibby68 (9. August 2017)

meine güte das wetter bricht hier schon wieder ordentlich ein ;(
was tut man gegen die miese laune: ssp-radeln, müsliriegel futtern und kaffee süppeln... jetzt gehts mir wieder gut


----------



## Fabeymer (9. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir haben uns ein wenig in der pfalz rumgetrieben.
> *respekt:* eine verdammt gut organisierte veranstaltung
> 
> anreise trotz sportlichen umsteigezeiten (3 & 7min) problemlos. der kasten licher in der S1 von K-lautern aus war aber schon leer...
> ...




Woah nee, oder?

Hätte gerne mal mit dir gequatscht...bei dem Foto vom Start des SSP-Rennens standen wir uns quasi gegenüber (ich hab von der anderen Seite geknipst) und ich hab dich nicht erkannt. 


Cheerio!


----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2017)

witzig, ich hatte überlegt ob Du das bist mit der grünen krampe und jones bar...
next time.


----------



## -zor- (9. August 2017)

Döbi Tour:


----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2017)

Leicht vergeigtes Timing.


----------



## herrundmeister (13. August 2017)

etwas um den Feldberg gerollt um etwas vom Rothaus Bike Giro mitzubekommen




sieht nach Spass aus


----------



## shibby68 (14. August 2017)

Moin zusammen, wünsche allen einen schönen Start in die Woche mit viel Freizeit auf dem SSP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2017)

herrliches wetter nochmal genutzt bevor es hier leider schon wieder einbricht. dann bleibt das ssp im stall und das fatty muss her


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Bei dem Wetter drehe ich lieber ein paar Runden im Pool.


----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2017)

alten poser


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Hey, ich bin wirklich ein wenig Achten gefahren.


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. August 2017)

Wir habe hier auch so 'ne BMX Strecke. Bekannter von mir eigentlich guter Fahrtechnik (im Wald) wollte mal eben was krasses probieren. Was haben die Blagen gelacht, als der alte Mann ganz doll hingefallen ist. Die habens bestimmt gleich auf Facebook gepostet. Kein Respekt mehr vorm Alter...


----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2017)

Beton Hügel sind schon anders als das Zeug im Wald. Meine airtime war heute eher kurz. Dafür später noch Kultur: Schwanensee ;-)
...
Das Papier sehe ich jetzt erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (16. August 2017)

Bisschen in und um Fürstenberg/Havel unterwegs 



 



 



 



 

und gleich um die Ecken hab ich gleich mal nen Wunschzettel abgegeben 



 



 



 



 



 

immer schön am Wasser lang...



 



 

Was ich schön finde ist das man hier noch an jedem See nen gutes Stück am Ufer entlang fahren kann


----------



## onkel_doc (16. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> witzig, ich hatte überlegt ob Du das bist mit der grünen krampe und jones bar...
> next time.


muss ich da etwa vermitteln?


----------



## herrundmeister (17. August 2017)

Lockeres Einfahren der neuen Reifen aus der Restekiste


----------



## shibby68 (17. August 2017)

das ist aber ne schöne restekiste und das bild hast du auch hübsch gemalt für mal eben so auf tour


----------



## herrundmeister (17. August 2017)

Ja, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seblubb (18. August 2017)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ja, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Vandalismus"


----------



## -zor- (20. August 2017)

Sonntagsrunde



 



 

Tochter jagen


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. August 2017)

Wo issen das? Sandige Wege finde ich gut.


----------



## -zor- (20. August 2017)

Brandenburg- Döberitzerheide


----------



## shibby68 (21. August 2017)

schönen guten morgen zusammen und einen guten wochenstart an die ssp-gemeinde.

mein montag startet gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (22. August 2017)

Das wird eine gute Woche hab ich so im Gefühl


----------



## -zor- (22. August 2017)

na deine wohl schon, du sitzt schön auf dem Rad 
meine weniger, ich sitze auf Arbeit


----------



## shibby68 (22. August 2017)

ich doch auch. sind hin- und rückweg


----------



## -zor- (22. August 2017)

ah okay... zur Arbeit fahr ich ja auch mit Rad, nur bei mir ist es da noch zu dunkel für Bilder


----------



## shibby68 (22. August 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> ah okay... zur Arbeit fahr ich ja auch mit Rad, nur bei mir ist es da noch zu dunkel für Bilder


isch bin crazy, hab blitz


----------



## -zor- (22. August 2017)

ist dann aber heftiger Blitz


----------



## -zor- (22. August 2017)

so nun ich... Heimweg:


----------



## Deleted 258893 (22. August 2017)

Kleine Runde mit dem Fortitude


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2017)

also ich muss ja mal loswerden die ssp-ler machen immer noch die schönste bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2017)

Da trete ich gerne den Gegenbeweis an.
Soundtrack: sielwolf - beweglich animalisch


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2017)

Nicht schön aber selten


----------



## -zor- (23. August 2017)




----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2017)

Die Farbe ist einfach genial


----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2017)




----------



## -zor- (25. August 2017)

geh mal leiber schrauben... denn wir wollen Krampus Bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2017)

nuuu hetz mich net. das krampus ist so ein meditations-ding für mich. sonst mach ich beim aufbau immer total hektik und bin gerade total stolz auf mich

ehrliche version: wenig freie zeit und fahre lieber die vorhandenen bikes solange das wetter noch so toll ist.


----------



## -zor- (25. August 2017)

richtig so... ich mach jetzt auch Feierabend und geh paddeln!

wünsche schönes Wochenende


----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> richtig so... ich mach jetzt auch Feierabend und geh paddeln!
> 
> wünsche schönes Wochenende



dir auch und paddel nicht so weit raus
noch 2 teile für die krampe sind da


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2017)

Jungs, schönes Wochenende. #ridetoday
#ridetomorrow


----------



## seblubb (25. August 2017)

FML. Heute wird's auf ne Work:Ride Balance von 10:1 raus kommen


----------



## -zor- (25. August 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> FML. Heute wird's auf ne Work:Ride Balance von 10:1 raus kommen


daran solltest du dringend was ändern


----------



## -zor- (25. August 2017)

mal was anderes und Quasi auch  Singlespeed


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2017)

Sehr schön so eine paddelei


----------



## seblubb (25. August 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> daran solltest du dringend was ändern


Sagt auch das jungfräuliche Pompino, dass seit über zwei Wochen einsam im Keller steht und jeden Morgen sehen muss wie ich zur Aluschlampe greife

Wenigstens gibt's ordentlich was aufs Konto


----------



## seblubb (25. August 2017)

Doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2017)

heute mit entliehener gabel unterwegs...

eine tour beginnt ja bereits zuhause.
erstes frühstück



 

zweites frühstück


 

zwischendurch


 

danach


----------



## stahlinist (27. August 2017)

Ein (An-)Fänger im Roggen
Tuma das Glüh-Bier von Störte
Rundet den Tritt so richtig auf


----------



## -zor- (28. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 637770



aus der Position sieht die Lauf gar nicht so doof aus am Dad, nur er Lenker passt in der Kombi irgend wie nicht so dazu!
vielleicht machste auch noch bissle mehr lila ran, kommt eigentlich ganz gut???


----------



## shibby68 (28. August 2017)

hmm das frühstück sieht aber legga aus.

immer wieder erstaunlich. in dem moment steht man da und denkt sich: huii da mitm crosser runter so mit hohem sattel, dropbar und so ist grenzwertig (für mich). 
beim betrachten des fotos lacht man dann über sich selber weils nach nix aussieht


----------



## stuhli (29. August 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heute mit entliehener gabel unterwegs...
> 
> eine tour beginnt ja bereits zuhause.
> erstes frühstück
> ...



Störtebeker Roggenweizen.....jo kennich aus SPO....


----------



## talybont (1. September 2017)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Ein (An-)Fänger im Roggen
> Tuma das Glüh-Bier von Störte
> Rundet den Tritt so richtig auf


Das Glühbier von denen ist mal sowas von bäh (der einzige Fehltritt).


----------



## a.nienie (1. September 2017)

Unabhängig vom RTW Bild möchte ich hier einmal lobend die zwei fahrradfahrenden Polizisten erwähnen, die die heutige critical Mass eskortiert haben. Das klappt normalerweise auch ohne diese Recht gut, aber es gab weitaus weniger "Laute" Autofahrer.


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2017)

Wir haben jetzt immer mindestens 4 Motorradstreifen dabei. Die korken für uns


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2017)

Irgendwie trotzdem befremdlich für ein spontanes zusammenfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (2. September 2017)

und die pozilei checkt dann auch gleich mal die räder oder was?


----------



## shibby68 (2. September 2017)

Da gibts nicht viel zu checken - is ja nix dran


----------



## Milan0 (2. September 2017)

Fahre da mit dem Brakeless mit. Keine Probleme. Das einzige was sie "kontrollieren" ist ob man Licht hat, wenn es wieder früher dunkel wird. Egal welches Hauptsache eins.
Sind sehr tiefenentspannt und meistens immer die gleichen.
Was sie nicht mögen, sind Fahrer auf der Gegenfahrbahn und wie letztens Sachbeschädigungen aus der CM Gruppe raus. Wahlplakatte zerstören


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> und die pozilei checkt dann auch gleich mal die räder oder was?


Aussage: wir sind nur da um sie zu schützen. Wir kontrollieren sie nicht.


Voll das Demo Wochenende.
Freitag critical Mass MZ. Samstag ADFC Bike night FFM.
2000 Radfahrer mit Polizeimoppeds als Korken.
Grüße in den Spessart, hoffe ihr habt es gut heim geschafft.


Hatte am Freitag ein lustiges Gespräch über Techno, hip hip und mixen...

Heute die Empfehlungen rausgesucht.

Hier Mal der Wizard:


----------



## F4B1 (3. September 2017)

Heute das erste mal seit fast einen Jahr mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen (erst war ich zwei Monate verletzt, dann hab ich meine zukünftige Frau kennengelernt und mein Leben ins Münsterland verlegt, seit Freitag ist nicht nur der Crosser sondern auch Rennrad und eben MTB da).

Das flache Münsterland gibt doch nette Trails her. Foto entstand am Ende eines trails, musste sowieso vom Rad und hab den Moment für eine Pause genutzt. So untrainiert haben mich die 17km doch ein wenig gefordert.





Gesendet von meinem NX597J mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2017)

Lokale abwärts Strecke (Gravity Trail)

Danach Eisdiele Posen. Scuzi für den billigen Effekt, aber ich möchte keine Verwertung durch Gesichtserkennung und ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich nicht am Mobilgerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2017)

Bissl mit dem dicken unterwegs


----------



## ploerre (5. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Lokale abwärts Strecke (Gravity Trail)
> 
> Danach Eisdiele Posen. Scuzi für den billigen Effekt, aber ich möchte keine Verwertung durch Gesichtserkennung und ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm habe ich nicht am Mobilgerät.


Hab Euch an der Klarenthaler mit dem Auto überholt und gedacht: das Rad von dem, der da kurbelt hab ich schomma im Netz gesehen 
Warum fahrt ihr nicht über die Fasanerie rein? Ist doch viel entspannter.


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2017)

der kollege hatte es eilig, familienvater und so ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. September 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom RTW Bild möchte ich hier einmal lobend die zwei fahrradfahrenden Polizisten erwähnen, die die heutige critical Mass eskortiert haben. Das klappt normalerweise auch ohne diese Recht gut, aber es gab weitaus weniger "Laute" Autofahrer.



Bei uns hätten die erst mal fehlende Reflektoren bemängelt und einen zur Vorführung des nachgerüsteten Rads zur Wache beordert.


----------



## seblubb (5. September 2017)

Ich glaub ich steh im Wald! 
 Feindkontakt mit Stock in den Speichen nach "Ob das ne Abkürzung ist?"
immerhin hat es bis daheim gehalten


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2017)

Wenn schon Maschine schleppen dann wenigstens mit passendem Schuhwerk. Ja, die haben ISO 1.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. September 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 640121 Anhang anzeigen 640120 Bissl mit dem dicken unterwegs



Bist du aus der Region Ostwestfalen-Lippe? Wegen Herforder Pils.


----------



## shibby68 (9. September 2017)

Nö trink es nur einfach gern


----------



## a.nienie (10. September 2017)

An der Mosel. Bisschen hoch, bisschen runter... eher gemütlich.


----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2017)

Schönes Ruhrgebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (10. September 2017)

Kommt mir, habe bis vor einer Woche im Ruhrgebiet gewohnt, bekannt vor. Kann ich nur nicht zuordnen. Wo ist das?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (10. September 2017)




----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2017)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Kommt mir, habe bis vor einer Woche im Ruhrgebiet gewohnt, bekannt vor. Kann ich nur nicht zuordnen. Wo ist das?


Bochum Weimar Schlosspark


----------



## F4B1 (10. September 2017)

Habe ich bis Mitte 2016 in der Nähe gewohnt. Strecke bis dahin hat so gerade zum warm fahren gereicht.

Gesendet von meinem NX597J mit Tapatalk


----------



## -zor- (11. September 2017)

Sonntagsrunde


----------



## shibby68 (11. September 2017)

das kona ist immer wieder schön. kann ich gar nicht oft genug angucken aber bitte bitte wieder starrgabel


----------



## shibby68 (13. September 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2017)

Bier holen. Singlespeedy to the max.


----------



## shibby68 (16. September 2017)

Alltagsfahrten sind wichtig, prouuuust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (17. September 2017)

achtung OT 

single pumpen



 



 

single paddeln



 



 



 



 

single pause



 



 



on topic please


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2017)

Stelle ich mir immer noch sehr atypisch von der Körperhaltung her vor.


----------



## -zor- (17. September 2017)

fühl dich eingeladen wenn du mal in der Gegend bist, dann bleibt es nicht bei ber Vorstellung


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2017)

Wir haben hier einen Rentner, der jeden Tag damit seine Runde dreht... trotz Strömung... Aber die Körperhaltung...

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## shibby68 (17. September 2017)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## shibby68 (17. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b.olaf (17. September 2017)

Bei besten Wetter um den See geradelt


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2017)

gestern:




heute:


----------



## a.nienie (26. September 2017)

Nachdem wir gestern mit dem MTB unterwegs waren, hiess es heute: day off.

Also nur flach in die benachbarten Täler und ein bisschen scouten für die mtbs.

42/17 ist hier nicht optimal, die Wege grob geschottert. Am Ende vielleicht so 450hm.

Traumhaft schön hier


----------



## -zor- (2. Oktober 2017)

Brückentag---Singlespeed---Herbstrunde


----------



## -zor- (3. Oktober 2017)

heute Pilze sammeln  



 



 

Guten Appetit


----------



## DerBergschreck (3. Oktober 2017)

Wer ohne Gangscahltung klar kommt, verträgt auch eine Fliegenpilzpfanne!


----------



## shibby68 (8. Oktober 2017)

Mal das schöne Wetter nutzen


----------



## seblubb (15. Oktober 2017)

Flotte Runde mit 260hm durch den Vilbeler Wald, nur einmal schieben und dabei fast gemault


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2017)

schieben ist wie saft ;-)

war heute auch unterwegs, das schöne am herbst sind die farben...



 
nicht nur die dezenten rostbraun töne...


 
zwischendurch war ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich richtig abgebogen bin...


 
habe es aber trotzdem wieder heim geschafft.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Oktober 2017)

schön cool die kiste, die gabel übersehe ich mal wohlwollend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (16. Oktober 2017)

Je öfter ich sie sehe, desto besser gefallen mir die Lauf-Gabeln. Die haben sowas Insektoides, wie die Fänge einer Gottesanbeterin.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Oktober 2017)

hassuuuu getrunken? @Monolithic 
wobei ich dir recht geben muss, muss ich auch immer dran denken


----------



## Burba (16. Oktober 2017)

mal wieder ein Foto gemacht...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Je öfter ich sie sehe, desto besser gefallen mir die Lauf-Gabeln. Die haben sowas Insektoides, wie die Fänge einer Gottesanbeterin.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Foto gemacht...
> Anhang anzeigen 654413


Du hast das bestimmt schon öfters geschrieben, aber der Titan bullmoose ist von wem? Danke.


----------



## Burba (16. Oktober 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Du hast das bestimmt schon öfters geschrieben, aber der Titan bullmoose ist von wem? Danke.


Hab ich wie all mein Titan von Vigmos bauen lassen...


----------



## seblubb (16. Oktober 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Foto gemacht...
> Anhang anzeigen 654413


Wenn wir schon in der Fragerunde sind: Welche Gabel ist das?


----------



## Burba (16. Oktober 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon in der Fragerunde sind: Welche Gabel ist das?


Frag ruhig...die ist von nem 2016er Marin Pine Mountain 1


----------



## versteher (16. Oktober 2017)

Gestern - seit längerer Zeit - mal wieder das 1x1 ausgeführt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. Oktober 2017)




----------



## -zor- (17. Oktober 2017)

draußen mit dem Dad:


----------



## versteher (20. Oktober 2017)

Die Abende werden kürzer ...


----------



## versteher (22. Oktober 2017)

Gestern abend habe ich unterwegs wieder mal den steinernen Biker getroffen.



Ich glaub er fand meine kleinen Räder witzig ...



... und dann hat er auch noch mit seiner Klingel angegeben.



Zugegeben - der Klang von dem Teil ist phänomenal! ;-)

Wenig später am "geheimnisvollen See" ...


----------



## -zor- (22. Oktober 2017)

Sonntagsfahrer...


----------



## versteher (22. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2017)

Heute mal Plusformat getestet


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2017)

Massig Bodenhaftung :-D


----------



## shibby68 (23. Oktober 2017)

Oh man - draußen ist ekelig. Mieser Sprühregen, irgendwie recht dunkel, permanenter Wind. Man bleibt auf der Couch und ärgert sich über das Wetter. Gerade jetzt am We wo man mal Zeit hätte zu fahren. Danach geht man pennen und startet Montags frustriert in die Woche.

Oder man machts so


----------



## Burba (24. Oktober 2017)

Lands End an der Elbe


 

Hooligan


 

ironisch


 

mein Lieblingsplatz


----------



## shibby68 (30. Oktober 2017)

herrliches wetter


----------



## Peter Lang (31. Oktober 2017)

Geniales Wetter heute, das muss man ausnutzen.


----------



## shibby68 (31. Oktober 2017)

Seh ich auch so


----------



## -zor- (31. Oktober 2017)

nach dem Sturm ist vor dem Sturm,
oder auch umtragen gespielt 









danach Kinder erschrecken


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2017)

Das T-Shirt ist echt fies. Aber der Hut ist gut.


----------



## stuhli (31. Oktober 2017)

zieh doch mal die Maske ab.......

Maske?........welche Maske


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2017)

stuhli schrieb:


> zieh doch mal die Maske ab.......
> 
> Maske?........welche Maske
> 
> [emoji38]


Loriot, immer wieder gut!


----------



## Rommos (1. November 2017)

...nach langer Zeit mal wieder damit unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2017)

heute nur locker rollen.



wetter war klasse und das rad gefällt mir mit starrgabel auch vom fahren viel besser.


----------



## Rommos (1. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> heute nur locker rollen.
> Anhang anzeigen 660139
> wetter war klasse und das rad gefällt mir mit starrgabel auch vom fahren viel besser.


....irgendwann werde ich mein Blackbuck mal mit der Manitou testen.....geh aber jetzt schon schwer davon aus, dass ich das nicht brauch bzw. ich keinen Sinn erkenn


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2017)

Versuche gerade herauszufinden, wie man am besten solche illegalen Müllhalden meldet.


----------



## talybont (1. November 2017)

hast dort aber anscheinend was zu beissen gefunden...

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> hast dort aber anscheinend was zu beissen gefunden...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


Nee, das war auf dem Rückweg durch das wilde Hessen.

Es gibt von den Stadtwerken eine meldeseite... Done.


----------



## versteher (1. November 2017)

Locker rollen rulez ;-)


----------



## -zor- (2. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Versuche gerade herauszufinden, wie man am besten solche illegalen Müllhalden meldet.



ja die Kackköppe gibt es hier auch zu hauf 
obwohl es bei uns hier nichts kostet es weg zu bringen oder abholen zu lassen fahren diese Vögel bis sonst wo in den Wald und kippen ihr scheiß Zeug dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (2. November 2017)

für sowat hab ich auch null verständnis. pappköppe!

egal nicht ärgern, lieber schöne bilder kuggn...


----------



## -zor- (3. November 2017)

Sonnenuntergangs Tour um 5


----------



## Monolithic (3. November 2017)

Hab beim Betrachten der Bilder so einen feinen Gülle-Geruch in der Nase...


----------



## -zor- (3. November 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Hab beim Betrachten der Bilder so einen feinen Gülle-Geruch in der Nase...


----------



## Monolithic (3. November 2017)

Was willste jetzt damit sagen? Wer, wie ich, aus dem Gülleland Nr. 1 - Niedersachsen - kommt, hat die Assoziation beim Anblick von Äckern, dazu noch bei der Jahreszeit, ganz automatisch.


----------



## seblubb (3. November 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Was willste jetzt damit sagen? Wer, wie ich, aus dem Gülleland Nr. 1 - Niedersachsen - kommt, hat die Assoziation beim Anblick von Äckern, dazu noch bei der Jahreszeit, ganz automatisch.


Das war nicht jedem klar?
Und keine Sorge: um Frankfurt herum riecht's auch so. Die Bauern sprechen sich sogar mit der Windrichtung ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (4. November 2017)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Was willste jetzt damit sagen? Wer, wie ich, aus dem Gülleland Nr. 1 - Niedersachsen - kommt, hat die Assoziation beim Anblick von Äckern, dazu noch bei der Jahreszeit, ganz automatisch.



Dann Schande auf mein Haupt, habe es eher negativ gelesen und verstande.... sorry


----------



## Monolithic (4. November 2017)

Kein Ding


----------



## insanerider (4. November 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> ja die Kackköppe gibt es hier auch zu hauf
> obwohl es bei uns hier nichts kostet es weg zu bringen oder abholen zu lassen fahren diese Vögel bis sonst wo in den Wald und kippen ihr scheiß Zeug dahin


Ich hatte da mal Glück, da hat jemand einen ganzen Berg Kaufland Prospekte in einen Bach geworfen. Ich habe stumpf Kaufland angerufen, die haben es gesäubert und den Penner hoffentlich entlassen. Also wenn die Müllhalde irgendeinen Hinweis enthält, würde ich ne Anzeige schreiben. Geht bei uns in Niedersachsen bequemerweise auch online


----------



## Milan0 (6. November 2017)

Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. November 2017)

Ich hatte mal einen Müllhaufen im Wald gefunden, da war mittendrin ein Werbeblättchen mit Postanschrift des Besitzers. Die Polizei hat sich gefreut.


----------



## Triturbo (12. November 2017)

Heut mal ein wenig crossen gewesen


----------



## Burba (13. November 2017)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Heut mal ein wenig crossen gewesen



Sohlener Berge?


----------



## Triturbo (13. November 2017)

WTF  100 Punkte an dich!


----------



## Burba (14. November 2017)




----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2017)

nach zwei tagen dauerregen am wochenende habe ich heute spontan den mittag frei genommen zum radfahren. werde ich morgen sicher mit einem vollen schreibtisch büsen müßen, aber ich denke das war es wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2017)

Tolle Farben aktuell.


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2017)

zeitig feierabend und dann ab über die hügel.




vorbei an mal mehr mal weniger schönen wegedekos...


erzähl das mal den leuten mit bandscheibenproblemen... 





manche wege hören einfach auf...


 

war jetzt gar nicht so die gro´ße runde, aber junge hatte ich heissthunger auf käsebrötchen mit gurke... 
aber erstmal zuckerwasser


 
Chedder, gurke, sambal manis, dukah *schleck*


 

und die gipfel waren auch sehr lecker!


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2017)

Guter Tagesstart


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2017)

Da der sscx in Südbaden steht...


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2017)

Darf man da ohne drop?


----------



## a.nienie (18. November 2017)

Hobby ist es Wurst.


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2017)

Ahso dann viel spässken


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2017)

Licht war wieder gut. Wenigstens einmal am Tag im hellen radeln.


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2017)

Gestern auch wieder eingängig unterwegs gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. November 2017)

diiiiieser rahmen...... so legga


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> diiiiieser rahmen...... so legga


Ja  ich bin wie am ersten Tag verliebt 

Vielleicht sollte ich da mal in dem Stil was passendes für 29+ und 44er HT usw. machen lassen....


----------



## shibby68 (24. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja  ich bin wie am ersten Tag verliebt
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich da mal in dem Stil was passendes für 29+ und 44er HT usw. machen lassen....



wenn du das machst, biste bei mir unten durch --> NEID!


----------



## Rommos (24. November 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> wenn du das machst, biste bei mir unten durch --> NEID!


...jetzt aber, das tut mir auch weh 

Es gibt zwar immer noch die Website von OS Bikes, hab auch mal gehört, dass Mark Slate eine Version in Titan machen wollte  aber ist ziemlich tote Hose....
Vielleicht muss ich ihn mal anschreiben. Ich schau auch immer wieder, ob irgendwo ein Rahmen gebraucht auftaucht -  niente, nada, nothing, nix


----------



## meinhardon (27. November 2017)

Mit der Dreckfräse am Sonntagnachmittag im Wald und das fette Mittagessen verdauen.


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2017)

Turbo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (28. November 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...jetzt aber, das tut mir auch weh
> 
> Es gibt zwar immer noch die Website von OS Bikes, hab auch mal gehört, dass Mark Slate eine Version in Titan machen wollte  aber ist ziemlich tote Hose....
> Vielleicht muss ich ihn mal anschreiben. Ich schau auch immer wieder, ob irgendwo ein Rahmen gebraucht auftaucht -  niente, nada, nothing, nix



Ein OS in L auf mtbr: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpro...le=os-bikes-blackbuck-29-er-singlespeed&cat=5

Und hier gleich noch eins in Titan: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpro...n-dropouts-welded-by-black-sheep-bikes&cat=38


----------



## meinhardon (28. November 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Turbo?


Nee Andie, nicht mal die Beine haben Turbo.
Der Sattel ist ein Selle Royal "Dolphin" (allerdings mit Auflösungserscheinungen).
Grüße


----------



## Rommos (28. November 2017)

caemis schrieb:


> Ein OS in L auf mtbr: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpro...le=os-bikes-blackbuck-29-er-singlespeed&cat=5
> 
> Und hier gleich noch eins in Titan: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpro...n-dropouts-welded-by-black-sheep-bikes&cat=38




Danke

Das Titan ist zwar von Mark Slate, aber halt kein Blackbuck. Trotzdem cooles Teil


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2017)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Nee Andie, nicht mal die Beine haben Turbo.
> Der Sattel ist ein Selle Royal "Dolphin" (allerdings mit Auflösungserscheinungen).
> Grüße


Ok, so richtig blicke ich bei den Klassikern nicht durch.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2017)

einfahren... locker...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Da der sscx in Südbaden steht...



wasn das fürn Rahmen? bitte danke


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2017)

Levent schrieb:


> wasn das fürn Rahmen? bitte danke


Sobre dad M


----------



## a.nienie (9. Dezember 2017)

vorbelastung für trimbach


----------



## meinhardon (10. Dezember 2017)

Na dann viel Spaß heut beim Rennen! Magst lieber mit den Beinen denn mit Belägen bremsen?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2017)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß heut beim Rennen! Magst lieber mit den Beinen denn mit Belägen bremsen?


Rennen wäre mit Freilauf gefahren worden. Aufgrund der unbeständigen Wetterlage habe ich aber auf eine zweistündige Bahnreise verzichtet.

Fixed macht mir leichtes Gelände einfach mehr Spaß. Ist nicht ganz dimb Trail rules konform, aber ich versuche nicht unnötig mit blockiertem Hinterrad zu fahren, meist reicht ja kontern oder hop Stop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (10. Dezember 2017)

WinterFuckingWonderland


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2017)

zumindest bei uns ist das wunder nur von kurzer dauer...


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2017)

Gegenlicht


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2017)

Restschnee.


----------



## Burba (18. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Restschnee.



Grr, das sieht ungemütlich aus...

bei uns war heut schön sonnig


----------



## Deleted 258893 (18. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Restschnee.



Was hast du da für einen Lenker montiert?


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2017)

On one OG.


----------



## shibby68 (19. Dezember 2017)

erzähl mal, zufrieden mit dem og?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> erzähl mal, zufrieden mit dem og?


Geht. 
Zumindest an dem Rad komme ich damit klar.
War zu faul auf dropbar umzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (19. Dezember 2017)

isn argument  suche noch nach nem schönen lenker mit viel backsweep für meine krampe derzeit.


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> isn argument  suche noch nach nem schönen lenker mit viel backsweep für meine krampe derzeit.


Also ich könnt die Marybar von On-One, den FSA Metropolis oder (vor allem) den Space Carbon UL8 von Origin8 empfehlen...
aber Galerie


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. Dezember 2017)

Burba schrieb:


> Also ich könnt die Marybar von On-One, den FSA Metropolis oder (vor allem) den Space Carbon UL8 von Origin8 empfehlen...
> aber Galerie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 677522



Was hast du hier für einen Lenker montiert ?


----------



## Burba (20. Dezember 2017)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Was hast du hier für einen Lenker montiert ?


ist ne Eigenkreation (700 mm breit, 20 Grad Backsweep, angelehnt an Ritchey Bullmoose), hat mir Vigmos gebaut...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> isn argument  suche noch nach nem schönen lenker mit viel backsweep für meine krampe derzeit.


kannste haben, wenn Du willst. mit dem ding werd ich nicht so richtig warm.
heute auf der tour noch mal etwas höher und flacher hin geschraubt...


----------



## Milan0 (23. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ihn shibby nicht nimmt würde ich ihn wohl gerne mal am Bullitt testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Dezember 2017)

Habt fröhliche Feiertage...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 678834

als übler mudderfucker & bekennender anhänger der CoC (church of cyclocross), habe ich auch heute wieder der schlammgöttin gehuldigt.

Anhang anzeigen 678833
Wünsche Euch allein erbauliche Feiertage, zu welchen Göttern Ihr auch betet.

Heilige Leben!
Anhang anzeigen 678832


----------



## absvrd (24. Dezember 2017)

Oh man, die Bastelei ist zu gut, das musste ich gleich reproduzieren. Danke für die Idee!

Hier kann der Winter kommen, die Winterbude ist fertig. Rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse, also genau richtig.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2017)

Wal- oder Haselnüsse?

Gutes Rad.


----------



## absvrd (25. Dezember 2017)

Schon mindestens Walnüsse  
Höherer Rollwiderstand = Gleiches cardio Workout bei den zu erwartenden geringeren km im Gegensatz zum Sommer


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

Wie kein festive500? ;-)


----------



## absvrd (25. Dezember 2017)

Ohne Patch mach ich das nicht


----------



## Burba (25. Dezember 2017)

bisschen Ruhe an der Elbe...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

hier war der ganze wald voll mit menschen...
also abtauchen...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

ps:




https://www.instagram.com/p/BdFhex3HwOQ/?taken-by=anticyclecycleclub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (25. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier war der ganze wald voll mit menschen...
> also abtauchen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 679013


Was misst der Querbalken? 90? Oder täuscht die Perspektive?


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2017)

seblubb schrieb:


> Was misst der Querbalken? 90? Oder täuscht die Perspektive?


Du überschätzt meine spannweite... habe ich beim freundlichen aus der restekiste... das internet meint 





> tout, alloy, 8-degree backsweep, 6-degree upsweep, 10 mm rise, 720mm width, 31.8 mm


 ... sieht aber auf dem bild echt übel breit aus.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2017)

im nachhinein fast ein bisschen schade, die günstige gelegenheit zur durchfahrt nicht genutzt zu haben. das "tor" lag ausgebaut nebenan...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2017)

Critical Mass Lörrach

Erbärmlich!!!


----------



## seblubb (29. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Critical Mass Lörrach
> 
> Erbärmlich!!!


Dass ihr euch dort hin traut... http://www.badische-zeitung.de/tier...ie-einen-lebendigen-fisch-ass--147366996.html


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2017)

PETA *Kopfschütteln*


----------



## Milan0 (30. Dezember 2017)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Critical Mass Lörrach
> 
> Erbärmlich!!!



Uh das schon echt hart. In Nürnberg waren es wohl doch wieder über 100.
Die wenigsten Fahrer hatten wir aber auch mal bei der Dezember CM. Waren 15 bei -10° und Eisregen


----------



## Burba (31. Dezember 2017)

kleine Morgenrunde, bevor alles von Pulverdampf vernebelt wird...
Kommt gut ins nächste Jahr...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2017)

Morgens Cross

Mittags mit dem Neffen auf dem pumptrack & im Skatepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. Januar 2018)

Schon lange nix mehr gepostet hier


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2018)

No Gears no Problem.


----------



## talybont (1. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> No Gears no Problem.


in Cochem hatte ich auch am SSP die Seuche.....

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> in Cochem hatte ich auch am SSP die Seuche.....
> 
> nicht vom Rechner gesendet


Dort ist der Schlamm mit schnelltrocknendem Beton & Wildschwein kacke angereichert.


----------



## shibby68 (3. Januar 2018)

beim lenker bin ich raus. bin da wat am planen dran 
danke aber fürs angebot und coole karre @a.nienie


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2018)

Morgen am Fluß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. Januar 2018)

Nightride


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2018)

gestern, irgendwo auf dem weg zu cyclocross DM in bensheim.

am radständer lehnte abgeschlossen ein babyblaues on one il pompino mit midge lenker und cx reifen. zufällig jemand von hier?

zusammen mit den mannheimer star cross ultras haben wir am grillhügel ein wenig krach gemacht. pfungstätter pils war ok und man kriegt keinen kopf wie vom braustübl.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Und wieder CX. Diesmal der Saison Abschluss beim RRC endspurt Mannheim.

Anreise mit Rad + DB.

Das Gerümpel haben wir zum Anfeuern genommen.

Das "Rennrad" wurde mir mitgebracht. Fixed und slicks wäre fatal gewesen.

Alle Lizenz Klassen haben den Kurs vor uns gespurt. Dementsprechend an vielen Stellen tiefe matschepampe. Irgendwie noch in die zweite Startreihe gequetscht. Da wird mächtig Druck gemacht. Das Niveau in den hobbyrennen ist hoch.
Erster Sturz in der Einfahrt vom Beton in das infield. Damit sind die ersten weg. Wird eine Dreiergruppe die sich gegenseitig beackert. Kann dranbleiben komme aber nicht nach vorne. In Sand legt sich der crosser ab, das MTB voll rein, me gerade noch gestoppt. Damit bin ich zuerst aus der Grube raus. Der MTB Fahrer ist ein zäher Hund. Eine Runde halte ich ihn hinter mir, werde ihn aber nicht los. Wieder Sandgrube. Schlechte Linienwahl und er ist vorbei. Blick nach hinten, ok da ist Luft. Zum Dranbleiben fehlt mir der Biss und/oder die Kraft. In der Zielgeraden fummle ich das Bier aus der Trikot Tasche. Mit Handschuhen und kalten Fingern ist öffnen Mist. Egal, paar Tropfen auf der Ziellinie sind drin. Das Lenkerende hilft weiter. Geschafft. Prost Jungs, die Büchse wird rumgereicht. Zwei eingängige unter den ersten 10 von 39 finishern, das passt.

Das Salsa stand da halt gerade und war zu schön um es nicht mit abzulichten. Ok am Aufbau müßte man noch.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Januar 2018)

Dann heute nur locker rollen mit dem 69er.
Die zusammen geschusterten Karren machen noch am meisten Laune. Aktuell vorne & hinten mit semislick.

Mal oben, Mal unten. Dafür fast trocken.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2018)

Seen wohin das Auge reicht...


----------



## talybont (24. Januar 2018)

Und, taugt Dir das Lenkerband?

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## Milan0 (24. Januar 2018)

Es ist Camou, wie kann das nicht taugen


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> Und, taugt Dir das Lenkerband?
> 
> nicht vom Rechner gesendet


Ja passt. Ist nicht so weich wie das roubaix, aber komfortabel genug.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Januar 2018)

Wasser, überall nur Wasser...


----------



## randinneur (24. Januar 2018)

@a.nienie 
Finds super, wie Du den Faden hier am Leben erhältst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (24. Januar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Ja passt. Ist nicht so weich wie das roubaix, aber komfortabel genug.


finde ich auch. fahre das ja seit August am Rove AL, täglich, bestimmt schon 2,5 k, kein nennenswerter Verschleiss.

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2018)

Frühling 
Für die Trails brauchst ein Kanu 
Also Cityhills heute


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2018)

vor dem worldcup noch mal raus... wollte eigentlich zu den damen (elite) wieder da sein, haben aber nur deren letzte runde mitbekommen, was schade ist, da es vermutlich deutlich spannender als das herren elite rennen war...



 
interessant, wenn sich der weg in eine art bachlauf verwandelt



 
hier wird gerade platz für hochpreisigen wohnraum geschaffen. vielleicht kenne ich die falschen leute, aber ich bin mir sicher, die zukünftigen bewohner schaffen zu einem großteil nicht in dieser stadt... über sinn/unsinn lässt sich streiten


----------



## talybont (29. Januar 2018)

ich dachte: day off?

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> ich dachte: day off?
> 
> nicht vom Rechner gesendet


Rummrollen mit der Freundin ist day off.


----------



## talybont (29. Januar 2018)

[emoji39][emoji11]

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## ploerre (1. Februar 2018)

...doch noch mal wieder Schnee im Taunus.


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2018)

Verhalten. Ob da noch was kommt?


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Februar 2018)

Heut wars zumindest unter Null Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (3. Februar 2018)

OT: zero speed can do
(1 Auge zukneifen)


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2018)

mir wurst, rollerfahren ist bestimmt auch anstrengend.
heute nur rumhängen.
hier bitte die rohloff am grünen rad wohlwollend ignorieren.


----------



## ploerre (8. Februar 2018)

winter.. besser spät als nie.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Februar 2018)

Das beste am Nightride ist immer wenn Mann vergisst die Akkus zu laden


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## Frodijak (8. Februar 2018)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (8. Februar 2018)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Gabel?


hab ich mich auch gefragt damals. scheint's wohl nicht so oft zu geben.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/brothers-carbongabel-kennt-die-jmd.804099/


----------



## meinhardon (9. Februar 2018)

Am Mittwoch Vormittag. Kühle -5°C. Erkundungsfahrt zum Teich, ob die Eisdicke zum Eishockey reichen wird. Negativ


 


 
Dann kam die Sonne raus, leider auch die Luft aus dem Vorderrad. Einen Dorn im Unterholz eingefahren. Heimweg zu Fuß 1,25h


----------



## roubi+ (10. Februar 2018)

Sonne tanken...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch Vormittag. Kühle -5°C. Erkundungsfahrt zum Teich, ob die Eisdicke zum Eishockey reichen wird. Negativ
> Anhang anzeigen 695227
> Anhang anzeigen 695231
> Dann kam die Sonne raus, leider auch die Luft aus dem Vorderrad. Einen Dorn im Unterholz eingefahren. Heimweg zu Fuß 1,25h


Lästig.
Es nervt zwar, aber ich habe deshalb immer Pumpe, Reifenheber und schnellflicken dabei. Passt ins Trikot oder die Cargo Shorts.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2018)

Heute nach Werkstatt Tag eine Runde durch die flachlandschaft.

Sattelstellung ist bereits korrigiert.

Schön war es und der Lenkerschlauch dämpft ok.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2018)

RTW


 
leider hat meine Kollegin fasnachtsbedingt Urlaub, sonst hätte ich heute vor der Arbeit noch eine längere Runde gedreht und etwas später angefangen... trotzdem schön.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2018)

life behind bars


----------



## ploerre (14. Februar 2018)

... da kann ich mit. 
Erste Tests fürs Langdistanz-Setup 2018


----------



## meinhardon (14. Februar 2018)

Dein Cannondale war leider kaputt, oder?


----------



## ploerre (14. Februar 2018)

ja, aber das GT ist ein würdiger Nachfolger, ich hab megaviel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 697397 ... da kann ich mit.
> Erste Tests fürs Langdistanz-Setup 2018


Wie haste das ganze geröhr zusammen bekommen?


----------



## ploerre (14. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wie haste das ganze geröhr zusammen bekommen?


Mit so Doppelschellen und Teilen aus der Grabbelkiste.
Ist auch noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß aber ganz gut fürs Finetuning/Prototyping. 
Evtl. laß ich mir dann was biegen, wenn ich weiß was Phase ist.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2018)

Interessant. Wird dann ein 12-ender.


----------



## meinhardon (14. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Interessant. Wird dann ein 12-ender.


Ein kleineres Gehörn vom Rehbock würde auch funktionieren, wäre bestimmt sogar leichter, natürlich nicht p.c.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2018)

Schon ganz geil, im Nebel los und dann die Kuppe im Sonnenschein. Gleitzeit :top:

Scuzi für die Sattelnase im Bild.


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Schon ganz geil, im Nebel los und dann die Kuppe im Sonnenschein. Gleitzeit :top:
> 
> Scuzi für die Sattelnase im Bild.


Das mit dem Lenkerband winkeln geht aber schöner .


----------



## a.nienie (16. Februar 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenkerband winkeln geht aber schöner .


Ja. Aber egal. Es ist Band am Lenker.


----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2018)

Wenn Samstags arbeiten, dann vorher einsauen.

Und jetzt was kauen.


----------



## gpzmandel (17. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Wenn Samstags arbeiten, dann vorher einsauen.
> 
> Und jetzt was kauen.


Werde dich bald hier unterstützen in der Galerie. Freu mich schon drauf, und wird bestimmt eine ganz neue Erfahrung werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Februar 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Werde dich bald hier unterstützen in der Galerie. Freu mich schon drauf, und wird bestimmt eine ganz neue Erfahrung werden.


Finde ich gut. Der Alu Hobel geht sicher gut vorwärts.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2018)

sontag + sonne = toll!


----------



## seblubb (19. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Neue Flatbar?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Februar 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Neue Flatbar?


Jesus Edition


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

Herrliche kleine Runde in der Morgensonne. Leider taute der Boden sehr schnell auf und das leise "kritzkratzkrach" verwandelte sich in ein dezentes Schmatzen.


----------



## ploerre (20. Februar 2018)

Das is das craziest aufgebaute bifi, was ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Das is das craziest aufgebaute bifi, was ich je gesehen hab.


Cy fällt vermutlich vom Glauben ab.
Btw:


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2018)

fototapete


----------



## Docsniper (22. Februar 2018)

Auch mal was beitragen...


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2018)

Gutes Wetter bei Euch...


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2018)

Lenkerhörnchen oder das Rad von Sailor moon...


----------



## Docsniper (22. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter bei Euch...


 ist durchaus ein paar Tage her... Aktuell ist es ähnlich, nur frostiger


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Februar 2018)

Feinstes Wetter heut 
Aber die Halflink Kette hat meine Euphorie nicht überstanden


----------



## meinhardon (23. Februar 2018)

Letzten Oktober:

 Besichtigungsfahrt im Tagebau.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Letzten Oktober:Anhang anzeigen 700602 Besichtigungsfahrt im Tagebau.


Noch eines mit dem klassischen hinterbau


----------



## shibby68 (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (24. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Noch eines mit dem klassischen hinterbau


Hast Du auch gesehen, dass ich die "a.nienie-Gedächtnis-Strumpfhosen" trage?


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

oh wie nachlässig von mir. gleich mal auf "gewinner" gedrückt.


war heute auch unterwegs, nachdem mir der kollege das gemeinsame mtb fahren auf SO verschoben hat.
Wetter super sonnig, aber ganz gut frischer wind.



 
aber im windschatten kann man schon mal stehen bleiben und sich ein wenig umgucken. es sind ja oft die kleinen dinge...


 


 
und falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe:
   

auf der nächsten runde kommt wieder ein snack ins gepäck. hatte echt hunger...


----------



## shibby68 (24. Februar 2018)

Wetter ein Traum aber echt frisch


----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2018)

der rote krampus... ist auch geil. wie hast Du den quatsch mit dem hinterrad gelöst? gleich eine boost nabe verbaut?


----------



## shibby68 (24. Februar 2018)

Is boost weil brauchte ich eh neu den lrs


----------



## gpzmandel (24. Februar 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


>



Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## shibby68 (24. Februar 2018)

Ja ich hatte schon schlechtere Tage


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Februar 2018)

Saukalt + Sauschön


 

 
und noch eins für a.nienie von der Seite


----------



## stahlinist (25. Februar 2018)

Es gibt sie noch, die guten Dinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Februar 2018)

Jep, danke! ich habs vorgestern Abend wieder aktiviert und jetzt das Gefühl, die letzten 2 Jahre wo es im Keller hing was verpasst zu haben


----------



## meinhardon (25. Februar 2018)

Sehr gutes Rad und schnell dazu! Welcher Jahrgang ist das Altitude, 1994? Hab selber ein 1995er, allerdings nicht ungeschaltet.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Februar 2018)

Danke, ja, fühlt sich sehr schnell an. Ich glaub da ist doch was dran an unterschiedlichen Rohrsatzqualitäten bzw Wandstärken. 1994 Ist korrekt.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2018)

Sehr cool


----------



## shibby68 (25. Februar 2018)

Sehr cooles Teil


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Februar 2018)

Danke, war damals eins meiner Traumräder die völlig ausser Reichweite lagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (26. Februar 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ein kleineres Gehörn vom Rehbock würde auch funktionieren, wäre bestimmt sogar leichter, natürlich nicht p.c.


Liest Surly hier mit?



gefunden hier:
http://theradavist.com/2018/02/if-you-were-wondering-frostbikes-still-the-best-kyle-kelley/#45


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2018)

hier nur -9 grad celsius, geht also noch...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. Februar 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der rote krampus... ist auch geil. wie hast Du den quatsch mit dem hinterrad gelöst? gleich eine boost nabe verbaut?





shibby68 schrieb:


> Is boost weil brauchte ich eh neu den lrs



wie ist das dann, wird dann der Hinterbau die 3mm aufgespreizt?


----------



## shibby68 (28. Februar 2018)

Jupp


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2018)

Im Moment recht schattig vor der Tür.


----------



## shibby68 (3. März 2018)

Hat ja gut geklappt mit Frühling


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

Kommt noch. So Richtung Juni. Wobei ich die Art von Winter aus meiner Jugend kenne.


----------



## shibby68 (3. März 2018)

Früher war alles besser oder so..... Muss ich nachher wieder Frustbier trinken


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser oder so..... Muss ich nachher wieder Frustbier trinken


Meinte es ist eigentlich normal für die Jahreszeit.

Erst Radfahren, dann Biertrinken.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. März 2018)

...beides gleichzeitig ist noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (3. März 2018)

Ihr wilden Typen


----------



## seblubb (3. März 2018)

Bier fahren und Rad trinken!
Serpentinen: Check!


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

[x] Radfahren
[x] Futtern
[x] Trashfilm gucken
[  ] Bier


----------



## böser_wolf (3. März 2018)

Mal mit dem Dualspeed unterwegs


 


Check out 2 Speed Klunker on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1434071545


----------



## seblubb (3. März 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Mal mit dem Dualspeed unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 703647 Anhang anzeigen 703648
> Check out 2 Speed Klunker on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1434071545


Der Weg wäre aber auch kürzer gegangen 
Täuscht der flache Lenkwinkel? Sieht so modern aus


----------



## ploerre (3. März 2018)

Täuscht (imho), die Gabelholme folgen direkt dem Offset. Ist das ne Kona?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. März 2018)

Is ne Surly  ist erstaunlich flach 
Bin da auch verwundert  aber fährt sich recht angenehm 
Ok Rücktritt Bremse ist spassig im Wald 

Aber die alten Sachs Duomatic sind robuste Teile


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2018)

Bis das Fett brennt ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (3. März 2018)

Im Sommer  tropft das schon mal raus
Repack  wie in der guten alten Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (4. März 2018)

Eigentlich sollts ne Eis-Runde mitm viel zu selten genutzten Spike-Rad über gefrorene Seen und Flussarme werden... aber das Eis hat so fies geknackt und gepeitscht noch bevor ich drauf war, hab ich mich nicht weit getraut... 



 
stattdessen durchs Auenland, Spikes überflüssig aber was will man tun...


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht so viel Vertrauen...


----------



## killercouch (4. März 2018)

War eigentlich recht dick, schätze so 10 cm, aber dieses Knacken beängstigend... Hab da aber auch null Erfahrung. Dass die Seen hier so zugefroren sind, dass man dran denken kann, drauf zu fahren ist selten. Meine letzte Tour über gefrorene Flüsse bestimmt 8 Jahre her...


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2018)

Fällt mir das Video ein


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Fällt mir das Video ein


Danke, das hatte ich die Tage gesehen aber nicht gespeichert. Sehr geile Aufnahmen.


----------



## killercouch (4. März 2018)

Schönes Video, echt heftig... ich hätte mir also keine Sorgen machen müssen...
Klang bei mir lange nicht so dramatisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2018)

wird dann doch ein 26zoll LRS... bin heute wegen des hohen Tretlagers hängen geblieben ;-)


----------



## killercouch (11. März 2018)

Sonntags arbeiten zu müssen ist natürlich Mist... 2,5 h Mittagspause und Sonne sind aber ganz ok...


----------



## Burba (11. März 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> Sonntags arbeiten zu müssen ist natürlich Mist... 2,5 h Mittagspause und Sonne sind aber ganz ok...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 706628 Anhang anzeigen 706629 Anhang anzeigen 706633


Ah, ein Einheimischer...


----------



## killercouch (11. März 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Ah, ein Einheimischer...




Glaub wir sind uns schonmal im Biederitzer Busch übern Weg gefahren!


----------



## Burba (11. März 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> Glaub wir sind uns schonmal im Biederitzer Busch übern Weg gefahren!


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2018)

nur ein wenig r.a.d.hampeln


----------



## böser_wolf (11. März 2018)

Erste Nacht im Womo
Neues Setup am SSP 
Disc und Felgenbremse mit einem Paul Hebel 
Fährt sich ganz gut


----------



## seblubb (14. März 2018)

Endlich wieder eine andere Farbe als braun


----------



## ploerre (15. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nur ein wenig r.a.d.hampeln
> Anhang anzeigen 706686


aaalter wann hörst du endlich auf, das Teil ständig umzubauen...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> aaalter wann hörst du endlich auf, das Teil ständig umzubauen...


Gute Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rowdy (15. März 2018)

Rahmen: Axiom Bikes, 38:16, Kojak 2,0


----------



## seblubb (15. März 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> aaalter wann hörst du endlich auf, das Teil ständig umzubauen...


Wenn ihm die Teile ausgehen. Schlechter Scherz, ich weiß


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wenn ihm die Teile ausgehen. Schlechter Scherz, ich weiß


Billige Provokation.

Bild: nicht meins, aber ziemlich geil.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. März 2018)

abgeflämmt?


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2018)

Sehr cool 
Hmm das Wheeler anflammen


----------



## arno¹ (16. März 2018)

das sieht aus wie eine lackierung und graffiti mit rosttönen

ganz witzig


----------



## red_hook (18. März 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2018)

heute morgen. RTW. je nach Laune "race to work" oder nur "ride to work". so früh war es nicht, aber es hatte trotzdem Paarhufer auf den Feldern.


 
leichter Schneeregen, aber nichts von Dauer.


 

dafür interessante Funde ...








Ist noch ein bisschen früh für Osternfeuer, aber der Ketzer durfte schon mal Probeliegen.


 
Bis neulich.


----------



## stuhli (20. März 2018)

Der gefrorene Handabdruck des Yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2018)

stuhli schrieb:


> Der gefrorene Handabdruck des Yeti


Auf jeden Fall ein Ausgewachsener!


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2018)

musik & radfahren gehört bei mir untrennbar zusammen, auch wenn ich nicht nur \m/ höre, aber fahre ;-)

gestern morgen zur arbeit über das sonnige feld mit einen lieblichem gassenhauer im ohr.








Sonne war eine Traum


 
...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. März 2018)

oh ja, das ist genau richtig zum schön vor sich hin summen


----------



## meinhardon (22. März 2018)

andie, ich dachte im ersten Moment, die CD hängt. 

War auch gestern zur Dämmerung unterwegs.


 


 
Soundtrack:


----------



## shibby68 (23. März 2018)

Finde zwar eigentlich das biken und Bier süppeln unmittelbar zusammen gehört aber Musik ist auch ok ....


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Finde zwar eigentlich das biken und Bier süppeln unmittelbar zusammen gehört aber Musik ist auch ok ....


War das nicht diese "heilige Dreifaltigkeit"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> War das nicht diese "heilige Dreifaltigkeit"?


Komm mir nicht mit katholischem schweinkram a la unbefleckter Empfängnis.


----------



## arno¹ (23. März 2018)

ohne flecken bei der empfängnis is immer gut, wahrscheinlich haben die mönche beim kopieren nur verschrieben


----------



## seblubb (23. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Komm mir nicht mit katholischem schweinkram a la unbefleckter Empfängnis.


Von dem Zeug bekommste Ausschlag, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

Offtopic ;-)


----------



## µ_d (24. März 2018)

LIONS LOSE DON'T SLEEP OVER THE OPINION OT A SHEEP?


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> LIONS LOSE DON'T SLEEP OVER THE OPINION OT A SHEEP?


Keine ruhige Hand ich hatte gestern.


----------



## seblubb (24. März 2018)

Don't Dead
Open Inside


----------



## roubi+ (24. März 2018)

Galerie und so... [emoji6]


----------



## seblubb (24. März 2018)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Galerie und so... [emoji6]


Ist das ein El Mariachi?


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

Sonne, Biermischgetränk & Fahrrad.
Bilder aus dem Skatepark beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roubi+ (24. März 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist das ein El Mariachi?


Das ist korrekt [emoji4]


----------



## ploerre (24. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sonne, Biermischgetränk & Fahrrad.
> Bilder aus dem Skatepark beim nächsten Mal...


Ich fands irgendiwe geiler als es als hinten höher wie vorn crossbitch aufgebaut war. aber k.a. ob das ein ernsthaft zu fahrendes Rad war. So isses halt stimmiger von der Idee für was ein bifi eigentlich mal gedacht war..


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2018)

der dropbar kommt irgendwann wieder ran, nur um das mal mit federgabel laufen zu haben ...

im moment tendiere ich aber zu dem bullmoose lenker. ist arg kurz im moment.


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2018)

Gebäckträger..... nicht schön aber praktisch


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Gebäckträger..... nicht schön aber praktischAnhang anzeigen 711395


Hattest Du nicht so einen VO Schwanenhals geschossen?

Und das Rad steht doch gut da.


----------



## shibby68 (25. März 2018)

Jo liegt noch inne Kiste


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der dropbar kommt irgendwann wieder ran, nur um das mal mit federgabel laufen zu haben ...
> 
> im moment tendiere ich aber zu dem bullmoose lenker. ist arg kurz im moment.




 
schon besser. weit bin ich aber nicht gekommen, das wetter - so schön es auch ist - haut mir mit dem hammer auf den kopf.


----------



## Frodijak (27. März 2018)

…


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2018)

aktuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2018)

Olddddskool


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2018)

Heute morgen, RTW.

Kornkreise ohne Korn.

Überhaupt war das Licht heute ein Traum, besonders nach Feierabend.

Bei der aktuellen Wegbeschaffenheit dann lieber fester Untergrund...


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2018)

Letztes WochWochenende @ Rad Race 
Inc angetrunken Heimfahrt zum Womo
Die Nr 31 war gut dabei leider wie letztes Jahr abgeschossen 
2Speichen gerissen 
Nix Finale


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-mit-dem-cotic-unterwegs.563458/page-139#post-15176557


----------



## Berggeiß (30. März 2018)

Singlespeeden im Saarland, bei Kaiserwetter


----------



## killercouch (31. März 2018)

Berggeiß schrieb:


> ...bei Kaiserwetter...



Das gabs hier gestern auch.

Ein paar alte und offensichtlich länger nicht genutzte Reiterwege verloren sich irgendwann im Wald und im Unterholz gabs dann skurriles und merkwürdiges.

Schutz/unterstand geht ja noch:



 

Aber das hier war schon bIsschen spooky:



 

Und noch ein Freibad, das seit 20 Jahren verfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2018)

Erinnert mich an cannibal Holocaust oder wie der Trash-Streifen heisst.


----------



## red_hook (2. April 2018)

nylon witch project


----------



## meinhardon (2. April 2018)

Karfreitagstour in Vorbereitung auf das Große Fressen an den folgenden Tagen.
Einrollen vorbei an den Windmühlen, danach quer über die Felder gequält, retour gemütlich durch den Forst und Märzenbecher gucken.


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2018)




----------



## meinhardon (3. April 2018)

My personal Paterberg


 
Soundtrack ebenfalls aus dem Norden, allerdings Schweden.


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2018)

So ein Pflaster hatte ich DO Abend auf dem Heimweg bergauf... wenn man sich richtig quälen will ist das toll ;-)


----------



## talybont (3. April 2018)

versuche mal den Anstieg von Laubenheim zur Laubenheimer Höhe. Singletrail on cobbles - elende Plackerei!

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. April 2018)

Prost Ihr Meenzer!


----------



## talybont (3. April 2018)

Da kriegt man glatt Durst und Appetit [emoji6]

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## ploerre (3. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 714539


Bei dem Foto hätt ich ja eher an Mucke wie Hellhammer oder Mayhem gedacht.. und dann kommst mit so Mittelalterkitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2018)

talybont schrieb:


> versuche mal den Anstieg von Laubenheim zur Laubenheimer Höhe. Singletrail on cobbles - elende Plackerei!
> 
> nicht vom Rechner gesendet


Das Ding klacker ich runter, nicht hoch.
Hoch nehme ich die Treppe ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2018)

ploerre schrieb:


> Bei dem Foto hätt ich ja eher an Mucke wie Hellhammer oder Mayhem gedacht.. und dann kommst mit so Mittelalterkitsch [emoji38]


Poppy days...


----------



## meinhardon (6. April 2018)

My personal Koppenberg



 


 
Soundtrack:


----------



## µ_d (6. April 2018)

Wegen besonders schlechter Wettervorhersage bin ich heute mal SSP gependelt (insgesamt ca. 68 km und 700 hm) da die Schaltung immer so schwergängig geht wenn man mit den Zügen ins Wasser kommt. Dafür dass es in diesem Land nämlich sehr häufig regnet ist die Infrastruktur überraschend schnell mit Wasser überfordert... 

 

 



Ab hier ist die sehr vage gehltene Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung "slow" wieder aufgehoben und man darf endlich wieder 80 km/h fahren... 



EDIT: Kann ich Bilder irgendwie drehen?

EDIT2: Soundtrack?


----------



## Monolithic (6. April 2018)

Die Verkehrsschilder sind eher als Herausforderung zu verstehen, wie? o_0


----------



## µ_d (6. April 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Die Verkehrsschilder sind eher als Herausforderung zu verstehen, wie? o_0


Das ist sogar noch das beste Stück von der Straße. Hinter der Kurve wächst in der Mitte der Straße Gras und die Schlaglochdichte erhöht sich drastisch...


----------



## seblubb (6. April 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


> SSP gependelt


Nächstes mal das Kajak?


----------



## µ_d (6. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Nächstes mal das Kajak?


Zurück könnte gehen, aber dann bin ich immernoch 10km von zuhause weg...


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. April 2018)

µ_d schrieb:


>



Sehr schön! Mein Arkose soll auch wieder SSP bekommen, bin aber noch unsicher wegen der Übersetzung.
Bist du mit der ursprünglichen Übersetzung von 38:17 (ziemlich kurz, selbst mit 40C..) glücklich geworden oder hast du ein Rahmenset selbst aufgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2018)

Bei der Oberflächenfeuchte ist man froh über den Freilauf.


----------



## µ_d (7. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Bei der Oberflächenfeuchte ist man froh über den Freilauf.


Musste trotzdem treten und die Füße nass machen. Zum durchrollen waren die größeren Pfützen doch zu lang...


----------



## µ_d (7. April 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Mein Arkose soll auch wieder SSP bekommen, bin aber noch unsicher wegen der Übersetzung.
> Bist du mit der ursprünglichen Übersetzung von 38:17 (ziemlich kurz, selbst mit 40C..) glücklich geworden oder hast du ein Rahmenset selbst aufgebaut?


Also ich bin das Arkose nie als Crosser gefahren, sondern habe es zum Pendeln gekauft und auch quasi ausschließlich dafür benutzt. Habe in Hamburg die 38:17 erst gegen 38:15 und dann 38:13 getauscht. Die bin ich dann relativ lange gefahren.
Bin jetzt in eine etwas hügeligere Gegend gezogen und habe erst auf 42:18 getauscht weil das Kettenblatt eh getauscht werden musste und ich ein 18er Ritzel noch liegen hatte, jetzt aber doch auf 42:16 getauscht und bin jetzt zufrieden...


----------



## Schmoerdi (8. April 2018)

Endlich Frühling! War mit Viktor eben durch die Morgensonne ...


----------



## -zor- (8. April 2018)

Sommerliche Runde


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2018)

Schick. Bin ja auf alle etwas neidisch, die ordentliches Wasser vor der Tür haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (8. April 2018)

Entdecke immer wieder nette Dinge auf dem Weg durchs Ländle.


----------



## shibby68 (8. April 2018)

Bike, Bier und Badesee


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. April 2018)

Schön hier


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2018)

wenn wir durch die straßen jagen (ascii disko) ist heute nicht, heute ist cruisen angesagt...


----------



## seblubb (12. April 2018)

Doppelklunker!
Shit, brauche auch so was


----------



## -zor- (12. April 2018)

Havel-Bärlauch-Tour


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2018)

Die Natur gibt gerade mächtig Gas.
Das erste Bärlauch Pesto würde heute schon verspeist, aber das Grünzeug war gekauft :schäm:


----------



## seblubb (12. April 2018)

Von Tag zu Tag wird es grüner


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Havel-Bärlauch-Tour
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 717743
> 
> ...


 sehr schön! wie sehr flext die Gabel beim bremsen?


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2018)

Grün ist die Farbe der Saison.

Macht irre Spaß das Ding. Heute mit ein paar MTB Fahrern unterwegs, das passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. April 2018)

@a.nienie   Was ist das für ein hübscher Lenker?    
Würde hervorragend an mein BdW passen


----------



## -zor- (13. April 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> sehr schön! wie sehr flext die Gabel beim bremsen?



Danke..
also mit der 160er Scheibe vorne flext die Gabel überhaupt nicht!


@a.nienie


> Das erste Bärlauch Pesto würde heute schon verspeist, aber das Grünzeug war gekauft



wieso machste denn sowas, das Zeug wächst doch gerade überall und ist ja mal sowas von Bio


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Danke..
> also mit der 160er Scheibe vorne flext die Gabel überhaupt nicht!
> 
> 
> ...


Bei uns kommt der erst noch.


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @a.nienie   Was ist das für ein hübscher Lenker?
> Würde hervorragend an mein BdW passen


Wurde hier im Forum gepostet, ist ein moppedlenker. Link zu eBay muß ich noch suchen...


----------



## sir-vincent (13. April 2018)

War mal wieder neue Trainingsansätze setzen. Hierbei ist diesmal das Starrgangrad das gewählte Mittel zum Zweck gewesen. 
Ca. 55km, eine größere Pause beim Bäcker, eigentlich keine besonders aufregende Tour, dafür aber erholsam.


----------



## ploerre (13. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn wir durch die straßen jagen (ascii disko) ist heute nicht, heute ist cruisen angesagt...
> Anhang anzeigen 717656


Wie macht sich denn der Reifen bei Kurven auf Asphalt? Das ist ein Minion SS oder?


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2018)

Vorne Minion ss hinten fast trak. Völlig unauffällig.


----------



## -zor- (14. April 2018)

Alpaca Tour


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2018)

das tor... ja wohin eigentlich...


 
immens wichtig: farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das tor... ja wohin eigentlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 718428
> immens wichtig: farbe
> Anhang anzeigen 718429



Schöne Klamotten haste. Bei mir kommts auch langsam mit der Farbe.
Wenn die Kumpels und Kumpellieninnen mich immer so komisch angucken, weiss ich, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin.


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2018)

Rummrollen


----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2018)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. April 2018)

'klunkin ain't easy' steht aufm Unterrohr...


 

aber es lohnt sich:


----------



## Schossin (17. April 2018)




----------



## seblubb (18. April 2018)

Frankfurt - Saalburg - Frankfurt

Blick Richtung Eschborn, links neben dem Bild liegt Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (18. April 2018)

Pompino kann ich auch.


 
Soundtrack zur Schnellen Fortbewegung:




Ein Paar Tage vorher beim Konzert gewesen. Super. Barney sah jünger aus als vor 25 Jahren.


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. April 2018)

Heute mal mit dem Steamroller und Grand Prix 4 Season einen auf Gravelbike gemacht. Ging erstaunlich gut!




Waren insgesamt ca. 20 km auf Wald/Schotterwegen. Irgendwann ist mir aber die Rappelei dann zuviel geworden ich ich habe auf Asphalt gewechselt. Aber die Reifen haben das gut vertragen.


----------



## -zor- (18. April 2018)

Ab nach Hause


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2018)

irgendwann neulich...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (19. April 2018)

Herrlich


----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2018)

Geschmeidig mit wenig Druck auf dem Gummi über das Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2018)

Absolut gemütlich


----------



## red_hook (21. April 2018)

netzfund


----------



## seblubb (21. April 2018)

Geplant war eine lockere Fahrt zum Hibike Testival, unterwegs ein paar Hm sammeln und einfach das Wetter genießen

Fing gemütlich an, bestes Wetter, 1A Schotter




Schlauch, Multitool und Jersey gekauft, Wurst und Eiskaffee verzehrt, mal sehen was die Umgebung noch zu bieten hat.
Ab in den Wald, Rampen die einen fordern aber noch irgendwie machbar sind...

Her hört der Spaß dann aber auf



Kaum Traktion und gefühlte 120° Steigung

Oben angekommen entlohnte der Blick vom Lips Tempel immerhin ein bisschen





Schlechtes Bild: links Kronberg-Burg, rechts was anderes (hätte mal das Schild besser lesen sollen..)



 
Eigentlich ein guter Punkt zum Umkehren, aber in 2,4 km lockte der Fuchstanz, an sich auch ein toller Punkt zum Umkehren


5 km, 3 Todeswünsche und etliche Fluchworte später




Eigentlich wollte ich nie mit nur einem Gang da (großer Feldberg) hoch, schon gar nicht mit 42/17 fixed

Auf dem Weg runter einen Platten geholt, logischerweise das Flickzeug heute Vormittag im Keller liegen lassen aber dank eines netten Cannondale Fahrers ging es nach 2 Flicken und 4 Mikrolöchern weiter

Laut Google waren das um die 830 hm, bin glaube ich froh, dass ich die wahre Zahl nicht kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. April 2018)

Kirschblütentour


 

 

 

 

 
und was für die Ohren


----------



## meinhardon (21. April 2018)

Johnny,
zwei Daumen von mir. Einer für die Bilder und der Zweite für die Musikempfehlung!
Schönes WE


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. April 2018)

Danke, Dir auch!


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2018)

Wir waren in Koblenz beim Rad Race. Unter den ersten 20 von 40 Teams. War hart, aber hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## talybont (21. April 2018)

aha, die Antirapha [emoji23]

nicht vom Rechner gesendet


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2018)

Heute nur cruisin' & CarboReload


----------



## shibby68 (22. April 2018)

Life is Good


----------



## Deleted 149952 (22. April 2018)

Auf dem Weg in den Wald:
 Farblich würde es ja passen, aber doch etwas zu schwer

  

Ohne mich war es leider klar schneller 
Aber immerhin nach langer Zeit wieder ohne Unterstützung unterwegs,
hat leider nicht wirklich geklappt .


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2018)

das wird. das rad ist jedenfalls geschmeidig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (22. April 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> 'klunkin ain't easy' steht aufm Unterrohr...
> Anhang anzeigen 718782
> 
> aber es lohnt sich:
> ...



Hach, so 'ne Klunker-Schleuder, das wär noch was. Mit nem schnöden Singlespeeder kann man ja bei den jungen Leuten mittlerweile auch keine Anerkennung mehr erheischen. Mit nem ordentlich grobstolligen Hinterreifen müsste doch die Restbremstraktion einigermassen ausreichen - du hast mit dem Nevegal ja auch was schön grobes drauf.


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2018)

bei instagram geliehen... direkt verlinken ist etwas tricky... bad boys ;-)


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. April 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hach, so 'ne Klunker-Schleuder, das wär noch was. Mit nem schnöden Singlespeeder kann man ja bei den jungen Leuten mittlerweile auch keine Anerkennung mehr erheischen. Mit nem ordentlich grobstolligen Hinterreifen müsste doch die Restbremstraktion einigermassen ausreichen - du hast mit dem Nevegal ja auch was schön grobes drauf.


Die Shimano Rücktrittnabe gibt ordentlich was her, man kann eigentlich jederzeit aus voller Fahrt blockieren... 
Grobe Reifen sind schon gut zum präziseren bremsen, mein Nevegal ist eher ein Semislick, ich muss mal wechseln


----------



## absvrd (22. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


>



Freistil, Kampfstil, Singlespeed


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2018)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Freistil, Kampfstil, Singlespeed


Und das so weit weg von Rügen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 258893 (24. April 2018)

Freien Tag sinnvoll genutzt 
Das 1x1 ist mittlerweile mein Lieblinsrad geworden! Es fährt sich mit dem 27,5“ Laufradsatz einfach top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (24. April 2018)

Irgendwie lag hier ein Salsa Cowbell nebst Thomson Elite und nem Kalloy-Vorbau rum...






Dann habe ich im Bikemarkt irgendwie einen Laufradsatz erworben. Aus Versehen?






Heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit ohne Schaltung. 90km durch's schöne Weiltal, und dann rief der Feldberg. Was willste machen?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (24. April 2018)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Freien Tag sinnvoll genutzt
> Das 1x1 ist mittlerweile mein Lieblinsrad geworden! Es fährt sich mit dem 27,5“ Laufradsatz einfach top!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 722148 Anhang anzeigen 722149 Anhang anzeigen 722150 Anhang anzeigen 722151 Anhang anzeigen 722152 Anhang anzeigen 722153 Anhang anzeigen 722154 Anhang anzeigen 722155 Anhang anzeigen 722156 Anhang anzeigen 722157 Anhang anzeigen 722158 Anhang anzeigen 722160
> ...


Echt geiler Hobel! hätte eine Größe kleiner nicht auch gepasst? Sattelrohr wirkt recht lang.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (24. April 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Echt geiler Hobel! hätte eine Größe kleiner nicht auch gepasst? Sattelrohr wirkt recht lang.



Danke 

Ja das 16“ Rahmenset hätte vermutlich auch gereicht! Leider war dieses nirgends mehr aufzutreiben. Zusätzlich wollte ich einen kurzen Vorbau montieren, da wäre das 16“ trotzdem etwas zu kurz geworden.
Mit dem 70mm Vorbau fährt es sich aber absolut gut! Die Überstandshöhe passt genau.
Surly gibt die Rahmenhöhe Mitte Tretlager bis Ende der Verstrebung am Oberrohr an. Das heißt der 18“ Rahmen misst hier effektiv 48,x cm, denn nach der Verstrebung sind noch knapp 3cm Rohr vorhanden.


----------



## seblubb (25. April 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit ohne Schaltung. 90km durch's schöne Weiltal, und dann rief der Feldberg. Was willste machen?



Kenn ich...durch den Wald oder über die Straße?
Welche Übersetzung fährst du?


----------



## CaseOnline (25. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Kenn ich...durch den Wald oder über die Straße?
> Welche Übersetzung fährst du?



Servus! Straße, und moderate 46:19.


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2018)

Durch den Wald wird gegen Ende unschön.


----------



## seblubb (25. April 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Durch den Wald wird gegen Ende unschön.


Genau. Nenne wir es "unschön"
Wenigstens ist der Untergrund ab dem Fuchstanz besser


----------



## shibby68 (26. April 2018)

@Kona2602 super tolles rad und klasse bilder!


----------



## red_hook (26. April 2018)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 722152


Capsella _bursa_-_pastoris_


----------



## Schossin (27. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (27. April 2018)

Mal wieder Potsdam, Schloßpark Babelsberg...









Sacrow...







Grad rechtzeitig angekommen, um den Guß trocken zu betrachten...


----------



## -zor- (27. April 2018)

juppp da rolle ich auch gleich lang


----------



## Burba (27. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> juppp da rolle ich auch gleich lang


 Schönes WE!


----------



## -zor- (27. April 2018)

Danke... gleichfalls


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. April 2018)

Verdauungsrunde.

 Spannend.

 Hier mußte ich in den ersten Gang schalten, schieben .


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. April 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Irgendwie lag hier ein Salsa Cowbell nebst Thomson Elite und nem Kalloy-Vorbau rum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad. Und als erste Singlespeedtour gleich rauf auf den grossen Feldberg ist ja schon mal ne Nummer 

Was sind denn das für Bremsen und Pedale?

Habe an meinem Steamroller jetzt auch 46/19 mit 32er Reifen dran. Ist zwar unspektakulär, aber irgendwie geht alles damit. Für RTFs kommt aber wieder das 18er hinten drauf.


----------



## seblubb (27. April 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Bremsen


Ich bin mal so frei 
https://paulcomp.com/shop/components/racer-medium/


----------



## CaseOnline (27. April 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Und als erste Singlespeedtour gleich rauf auf den grossen Feldberg ist ja schon mal ne Nummer



Danke! Bin zwar Anfänger im Singlespeeden, aber nicht völlig untrainiert. Von daher ging das ganz gut.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Bremsen und Pedale?



Hat @seblubb gut erkannt - Paul Racer Medium, mit Paul Moon Unit. Pedale sind schnöde Shimano PD-A600. Beides aus dem Bikemarkt - ein Füllhorn schöner Teile... Ach so, die Bremsgriffe sind TRP RRL. In Natur mit Alu poliert gab's die nur direkt in Taiwan...

Sorry, Edit: Für *diese* Tour hatte ich mir neugierigerweise meine Powermeter-Pedale, Favero Assioma, ans Surly geschraubt. Ich war neugierig, was ich mit Singlespeed so trete. Normal habe ich die PD-A600 dran. Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. April 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sorry, Edit: Für *diese* Tour hatte ich mir neugierigerweise meine Powermeter-Pedale, Favero Assioma, ans Surly geschraubt. Ich war neugierig, was ich mit Singlespeed so trete. Normal habe ich die PD-A600 dran. Sorry für die Verwirrung.



Und? Hast du deutlich andere Wattwerte als mit Schaltung getreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (27. April 2018)

Ab ins Wochenende ==>


----------



## CaseOnline (27. April 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Und? Hast du deutlich andere Wattwerte als mit Schaltung getreten?



Nee, nich wirklich. Aber 350W bei 32 Umdrehungen an der Feldbergkante war ebenso spannend wie schmerzhaft.


----------



## seblubb (28. April 2018)

Das mit dem Stöckchenholen müssen wir nochmal üben...


 

Aktuell wieder mit Fleegle und Freilauf. Entspannter geht kaum


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2018)

Eine erste Proberunde gestern abend...


----------



## -zor- (28. April 2018)

Tegel Runde mit See und Forst...


----------



## Speedhub83 (28. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Ab ins Wochenende ==>
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 723053



Kannst du ungefähr abschätzen, welche Reifenbreite (29er) max. in das Ram Solo passen könnte? Und: Welches Modelljahr ist das Univega?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (28. April 2018)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Kannst du ungefähr abschätzen, welche Reifenbreite (29er) max. in das Ram Solo passen könnte? Und: Welches Modelljahr ist das Univega?
> 
> Beste Grüße!



also bei den derzeitigen 2,4er Ardent ist noch ordendlich Platz, aber ich denke ein 3.0er würde nicht mehr passen!
das Solo gab es glaube ich 2008/2009!


----------



## Speedhub83 (28. April 2018)

Danke für die Infos! Vllt kann man das Modell ja noch irgendwo ergattern. Schönes Bike!


----------



## -zor- (30. April 2018)

erst:



 

und nun am Arsch....  prost


----------



## Burba (30. April 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> erst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 724253
> 
> ...


Täuscht das, oder ist der Teil bis BRB immer schön neben der B1?


----------



## -zor- (30. April 2018)

ne täuscht nicht... war im street Modus 
muss mir mal wieder was für sowas aufbaun...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (30. April 2018)

Nach dem Regen ging es los! Es war zwar windig und meist bedeckt, aber trotzdem ein toller Tag!

Auf gehts:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Amberger Kaolinwerke


 


Monte Kaolino
Der höchste künstliche Sandberg der Welt! 120m hoch und 32 Millionen Tonnen Quarz Sand


----------



## seblubb (30. April 2018)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> 32 Millionen Tonnen Quarz Sand


Und wer soll das nachgewogen haben? 
Bin übrigens immer noch für pinke Griffe


----------



## Deleted 258893 (30. April 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Und wer soll das nachgewogen haben?
> Bin übrigens immer noch für pinke Griffe



Steht so auf der Infotafel bzw. im Internet 

Ja die pinken Griffe...  Ich denke ich bestelle mir das nächste Mal welche mit und halte sie mal ran


----------



## Speedhub83 (30. April 2018)

Keine pinken Griffe! Es könnte nicht schöner sein...


----------



## böser_wolf (30. April 2018)

Der Monte
Da bin ich vor gefühlt 100 Jahren ein paar Dual Slalom rennen gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (30. April 2018)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Keine pinken Griffe! Es könnte nicht schöner sein...



Danke  Ja das sind auch meine Bedenken! Habe am Genesis grüne passend zum Schriftzug und mittlerweile kann ich sie irgendwie nicht mehr sehen


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2018)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Auf gehts:


Danke fürs Mitnehmen! Wie immer sehr schöne Eindrücke festgehalten.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. April 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Der Monte
> Da bin ich vor gefühlt 100 Jahren ein paar Dual Slalom rennen gefahren
> Anhang anzeigen 724326


Nach dem Rennen das Rad sofort verkauft?


----------



## böser_wolf (30. April 2018)

superpink schrieb:


> Nach dem Rennen das Rad sofort verkauft?


Haha neee der Rahmen  hängt im Keller
Hat sein Geld mehr als verdient 
Aber war kein Spass den Sand los zu werden
Pure Power Gran Chaco   die Schmide gibt's auch ewig nicht mehr


----------



## seblubb (3. Mai 2018)

Heimweg mit extra Höhenmeter auf losem Schotter. Wie komme ich eigentlich auf solche umnachtete Ideen?  Wenigstens im grünen


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2018)

Wir haben auf dem Heimweg auf Asphalt die Geländereifen radiert um einer Pestizid Überdosis aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

Dafür fing der Tag gut an.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Mai 2018)

'New Tire Day'


 

 


Hell ain't a bad place to be


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2018)

Eisdiele Posen im geschlossenen Verband.


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Nee, nich wirklich. Aber 350W bei 32 Umdrehungen an der Feldbergkante war ebenso spannend wie schmerzhaft.



Ooch - 32er Trittfrquenz zählt beim Singlespeeden eher als Spinning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (5. Mai 2018)

hier passt es auch hin


----------



## -zor- (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2018)

Ich sehe bei den Daten keine Höhenmeter!


----------



## -zor- (5. Mai 2018)

die jippet hier nich


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2018)

Gäsbock18 mit @herrundmeister
Superklasse mtb Veranstaltung in der Pfalz : doppeldaumen:
Wie eine CTF nur viel cooler.

Ja, das ist ein bayrische Blaskapelle im Hintergrund. Top sache, @Kelme !


----------



## herrundmeister (6. Mai 2018)

Heute nur Rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tryh (6. Mai 2018)

20180506_Tour by try harder, auf Flickr


----------



## red_hook (7. Mai 2018)

"How _Johnny plows the fields_"


----------



## -zor- (8. Mai 2018)




----------



## seblubb (12. Mai 2018)

Eines meiner gesetzten Ziele für dieses Jahr ist eine Strecke von ca 130 km zu fahren. Für die meisten ist das vllt eher die Hausrunde oder Feierabendtour, für mich eine "Herausforderung".
Bevor ich dann aber mitten in der Pampa stehe und nix mehr geht, dachte ich mir eine "Übungsrunde" sei nicht ganz dumm. Kurzer Blick auf die "Landkarte", Umkreis 50 km, so dass am Ende 100 km bei rum kommen. Gleichzeitig war das auch eine gute Gelegenheit Sattel, Lenker, etc mal auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen



 

So war der ursprüngliche Plan mit der Option auf dem Rückweg auf die Bahn umzusteigen
Pläne sind aber eben nur Pläne...



 
Nach etlichen Höhenmetern, ein paar Umwegen und doppelt fahren ein erster Ausblick
Der freundliche Rocky Fahrer musste bei meiner Frage nach dem Weg nach Zwingenberg zwar schmunzeln aber dank ihm wusste ich: rechts halten, der Straße Folgen


 
Straße oder Feldweg? Als Stadtkind ist man echt verwöhnt 



 

Zwischen Nieder Beerbach und Burg Frankenstein. Die beiden waren keine gute Navigationshilfe und meine Flaschen wollte ich mir da auch lieber nicht auffüllen

Der Nase nach auf Schotter durch die Wiesen, die Flaschen wurden immer leerer, die Motivation sank, das letzte Schild lag ca 30 min hinter mir und wies auf einen Kartoffelverkauf hin....

Beeindruckende Kulisse


 
Irgendwann stieß ich dann doch noch auf ein Schild und scheinbar waren es nur noch 6,4 km bis Zwingenberg, meinem Wendepunkt. Flaschen waren mittlerweile leer

Nach weiteren Strapazen, Faustgroßen Schottersteinen, ein paar mal schieben und fluchen -dooferweise trennte mich der Melibokus vom Ziel-:


 

Kurz auftanken, verschnaufen, erklären, dass man zurechnungsfähg ist und gerne mit nur einem Gang Berge erklimmt und runter. 
Von den Trails gibt's keine Bilder, war irgendwie abgelenkt 

Letzte tolle Kulisse


 

Restlicher Weg war unspektakulär, viel an der Straße wg Zeit und Orientierung und bei DA-Wixhausen -hihi- dann in die S Bahn, man hat schließlich nicht ewig Zeit

Am Rechner die Route mal nachgestellt:


 
Dezent vom Weg abgekommen, knapp über 1000 hm, und die ein oder andere Schleife ist da nicht berücksichtigt 

Gelerntes: Ein kurzer Blick auf die Landkarte reicht nicht unbedingt aus
Wenn du beim Weg erfragen ausgelacht wirst bist du falsch
Kühe sind nicht hilfsbereit
Auf dem Land kennt sich wohl jeder auch ohne Schilder aus
Mit dem Crosser, fixed auf dem Trail ist man dezent fehl am Platz aber es macht Laune
130 km können kommen!


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Mai 2018)

...Kühe sind sehr hilfsbereit. Sie können es nur nicht so zeigen.


----------



## seblubb (12. Mai 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> ...Kühe sind sehr hilfsbereit. Sie können es nur nicht so zeigen.


Dann kenne ich wohl nicht die richtigen Kühe


----------



## -zor- (12. Mai 2018)

Insel Töplitz Familie ich bin mal kurz weg Runde


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Dann kenne ich wohl nicht die richtigen Kühe


In der Ecke ist auch die Radwegführung etwas Gaga.

Passt schon & auf dem Melibokus haben sie schon ganz anderes gesehen.

Wir sind da hoch Mal von zwei wild Klingelnden pedelecs versägt worden. Die Dame so richtig mit gemütlichlenker und Körbchen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Mai 2018)

Och, 130 km ist nun wirklich keine Feierabendrunde, sondern schon 'ne anständige Tagestour, die nicht mal die meisten E-Biker schaffen
Aber mitten durch die Innenstadt von Frankfurt und Darmstadt - da gibt es bzgl. der Tourenplanung sicherlich noch Optimierungspotenzial.
Taunus und Lahn sind doch von dir aus die schöneren Ecken.

Aber Wixhausen ist gut!


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Mai 2018)

So nachdem das Enduro den Service bekommen hat  mal das 2gang raus gezerrt
Da hab ich etwas die Übersetzung leichter gemacht
Bis auf eine Stelle alles hoch gedrückt
https://www.relive.cc/view/1567393916


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (12. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> pedelecs


Sowas musste ich gestern zum Glück nicht sehen. Dafür jeden Tag auf dem Arbeitsweg.... In der Regel in signalgelber Winterjacke 

@DerBergschreck So ganz ohne Frankfurt geht's als Frankfurter dann aber doch nicht 

Bei Wixhausen muss ich jedes mal grinsen
#isso


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Mai 2018)

2 Gänge ist ja eigentlich einer zuviel hier.
Aber wegen der schönen Heidi Flasche wolln wa mal ein Auge zudrücken


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Mai 2018)

Danke danke  das Ding passt ja sonst nirgends hin


----------



## a.nienie (12. Mai 2018)

Durch Darmstadt durch ist relativ stressfrei.

In der Ecke Neu-Isenburg ... Langen... neige ich zu Verfahrern.


----------



## seblubb (12. Mai 2018)

Darmstadt ist auf dem Rad tatsächlich lange nicht so stressig wie FRA.
In Langen kenne ich eine Ecke -und den Weg von dort zum Bahnhof- an der ich gestern durch Zufall raus kam und in den Wald/in die Felder konnte und dann grob am R8 orientiert. War okay. Hätte in DA durch die Stadt fahren sollen und nicht versuchen drumherum meinen Weg zu finden


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Mai 2018)

Auf'm Dorf gibts neuerdings wieder einen kleinen Laden mit Kaffeeausschank (!). Idealer Pausenort für die kleine Ravensberger Hügelrunde:


----------



## Kittie (13. Mai 2018)

Morgen Leute, 

Gestern hatte ich mal versucht, die "Kleine Standard Schaltung´s - MTB Runde" mit dem SSP zu fahren. Auch wenn der Berg-Hoch Anteil wirklich hart war, ging das ganz gut und mit 40km auch regelmäßig gut machbar. Also öfters mal  "1Gängig" unterwegs sein 
Hier mal Bilder ... weil Galerie


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2018)

Sauber. Finde gut, dass Du es behalten hast. Und es formt den Geist.


----------



## Kittie (13. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sauber. Finde gut, dass Du es behalten hast. Und es formt den Geist.


und den Körper ....  Ja, ich glaube, es bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 258893 (13. Mai 2018)

Ich liebe das Salsa - wäre es die passende Größe gewesen, dann hätte ich es sofort gekauft! 

Finde es aich gut, dass es behältst!
Sieht einfach top aus - würde jedoch die Felgenaufkleber entfernen 

Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Teil


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Mai 2018)

Kittie schrieb:


> Morgen Leute,
> 
> Gestern hatte ich mal versucht, die "Kleine Standard Schaltung´s - MTB Runde" mit dem SSP zu fahren. Auch wenn der Berg-Hoch Anteil wirklich hart war, ging das ganz gut und mit 40km auch regelmäßig gut machbar. Also öfters mal  "1Gängig" unterwegs sein
> Hier mal Bilder ... weil Galerie



Ach schön, ein altes El Mariachi. Da hat Salsa noch schöne Rahmen gebaut.
Bei mir hats nach dem ersten Singlespeeder fünf Jahre gedauert, bis keines meiner vier Räder mehr eine Schaltung hatte. Solch ein Prozess braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## stuhli (13. Mai 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute nur Rollen



Hätte für dieses Rad nochn 3ttt 120mm Vorbau mit Eddy Merckx Gravur an den Seiten.
Ich mach gerne mal Bilder bei Interesse.


----------



## -zor- (14. Mai 2018)




----------



## CaseOnline (14. Mai 2018)

Nächste größere Runde, die Regenwolken immer im Blick...






87km, 900hm durch den Hintertaunus. Schön! Ich war nur zu langsam, um den Junior noch zum Fußballtraining zu begleiten... :/


----------



## -zor- (15. Mai 2018)

@CaseOnline ... schönes Surly, jetzt brauchts hinten nur noch ne schöne braune Brooks Satteltaschen und ne klassische Alu Flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (15. Mai 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> @CaseOnline ... schönes Surly, jetzt brauchts hinten nur noch ne schöne braune Brooks Satteltaschen und ne klassische Alu Flasche



Style ist OK, aber das Fahren steht im Vordergrund. Also eher "Form follows function". So ne hübsche Brooks-Tasche hatte ich mal. Bin bei jedem Tritt gegen die Tasche gestoßen - nervt total. Dann lieber häßlich...


----------



## -zor- (15. Mai 2018)

klar wenns stört is doof


----------



## -zor- (19. Mai 2018)

Hängetour:



 



 



 



 



 

ab jetzt kommt die Hängematte immer mit


----------



## a.nienie (19. Mai 2018)

Zwischendurch anlehnen.


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Mai 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Zwischendurch anlehnen.



Cotic & Bullmoose - nice!!!


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2018)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Cotic & Bullmoose - nice!!!


Danke. Der Rahmen ist etwas kurz für das Setup, wegen des backsweeps, aber dafür eine Spassmaschine.


----------



## shibby68 (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2018)

Nachdem ich den Kollegen am SA gezeigt habe, wie man die natürlichen Gegebenheiten nutzt um die Kurve zu kriegen (Beitrag #3821), stand SO bei Regen etwas carbo reload und Passivradsport auf dem Programm.



 http://www.cafe-rosinchen.de/



 vierbahnentournee @ http://rsvo.info/
rothaus märzen vom fass & bahnradsport mit teilweise starbesetzung (z.B. christina vogel)
leider wurden nicht alle Rennen ausgefahren. Regen + Bahn sind keine gute Kombination. Hoffe dem gestürzten Italiner (Madison/ Junioren) geht es wieder besser.

Pfingstemontag dann wieder Zeit für Spocht mit Altstadtflair (michelstadt citycross)


 Rennvorbereitung mit @herrundmeister



 im Kreisfahren ist ganz schön anstrengend. hier mußten wir erstmal wieder körner tanken.



 
Ratshausbräu Maibock


----------



## Burba (22. Mai 2018)

Schön, wenn die Leute wieder arbeiten müssen, Ruhe auf allen Wegen...




 

 

an der Elbe hellem Strande...


----------



## Burba (24. Mai 2018)

Heute mal Hundisburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (26. Mai 2018)

An der Ehle...


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Mai 2018)

Gestern Abend viel zu viele Tegernseer Spezial. Heute mit schwerem Kopf und schweren Beinen erwacht - draussen das perfekte Wetter! Also raus, hilft ja nix. Erstmal 90km geschaltet durch den Hintertaunus gerollt und langsam wacher geworden. Und dann nochmal das Waldspielzeug rausgeholt. Südtrail zum Feldberg hoch ging nach dem Vorabend und der Vorbelastung nur im 3. Gang (schieben). Egal, war schön!


----------



## -zor- (31. Mai 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2018)

nachdem tapa talk nicht mehr geht ist das bilder vom mobilknochen hochladen echt nervig geworden.
wenn wir gerade bei apps sind: habt Ihr auch freunde, die morgens erstmal auf die wetterapp gucken, bevor es losgeht?
heute mal wieder so erlebt. deshalb war ich heute lokal unterwegs anstatt in der pfalz, weil da war gewitterwarnung, angeblich...

enorm wichtig: die standesgemäße oberbekleidung



und der richtige soundtrack







dann konnte es losgehen, leicht offtopic weil geschaltet zum radhampeln oder neudeutsch urban freeride.

später dann endlich mal den antrieb am surly erneuert. anbei das beweisbild, wehe es sagt jetzt einer "das ist doch noch gut"...
wenn ich im wald mehrmals ohne kette bergab klarkommen muß, ist das blatt durch. basta.



aktuell jetzt mit geländetauglichen 36/17 unterwegs. entsprechend habe ich es langsam angehen lassen.




in meinem alter sollte man langsam backcircles beherrschen. mit dem besenstil und kurz übersetzt reicht es für einen soliden kreis, nicht ganz so solide/reproduzierbar auch mal zwei.


----------



## null-2wo (2. Juni 2018)

gestern mitn klunker zur arbeit, mittags abgehauen und trails entlang der amper erkundet.
insgesamt etwa 78 km, davon 40% straße, 30% trails und 30% unbefestigte wege.





anfangs viele trails, recht verwunden, ganz allein..






stahl und stahl gesellt sich gern.






abbiegeroulette: abkürzung oder sackgasse? traumtrail, dickicht oder schlammloch?






the road less traveled






irgendwo im outback ist die zeit stehengeblieben.






erste schiebeetappe...






...und die vorfreude auf die abfahrt - da wußte ich noch nicht, dass diese fast ausschließlich aus knöcheltiefen schlamm besteht.






halbe stunde später, völlig abgekämpft. hinterrad so verbogen, dass es links und rechts schleift. noch 30 minuten bis zum vereinbarten treffpunkt mit der holden - aber noch mindestens 16 km auf der landstraße. könnt' eng werden.






rrrt - rt - rrrt - rt - rrrt - rt... aber endlich doch irgendwann da.




 

erstmal kaffee, was zu mampfen kaufen und dann ab in den biergarten  natürlich mit rad


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2018)

top. glaube ich nehme heute auch das mit dem moto lenker :-D
gestern CM und diese zwei jungs als sonnenschutz vor mir. wenn ich etwas handwerklich talentierter wäre...


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Juni 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> gestern mitn klunker zur arbeit, mittags abgehauen und trails entlang der amper erkundet.
> insgesamt etwa 78 km, davon 40% straße, 30% trails und 30% unbefestigte wege.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 736271
> ...


Respekt vor eurer Leistung  mit einem Gang, ich bin gespannt wie es sich fährt in einem Gang. Warte nur noch auf Kette und Achse dann kann es bei mir auch losgehen mit einem Gang.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2018)

*die mission heute:*

locker rollen & die sonne genießen

maurerbräune reduzieren
nichts zu viele CDs kaufen
wenn schon mit neuen tonträgern, dann aber auch mit etwas zu essen heimkommen.
kein bier vor vier trinken

der vorteil am cruiser im moment: keine radschuhe sonder schlabbe.


 
punkt 3 war wieder ein fail... (das bild zeigt nur zwei highlights, die zur eher schlurfigen stimmung passen)


 
flohmarkt halt. nette leute treffen & günstig CDs abgreifen. schattenparken, eiswagen in laufweite (wir erinnern uns, mit 26zoll kommt man nicht mal mehr bis zur eisdiele)...

auf dem rückweg fast einen fisch überfahren


 
Bissspuren nicht von mir, ehrlich!

aber es erinnerte mich an die mission. im übrigen sind so spacer über dem vorbau enorm praktisch.


 

detail


 
lecker


----------



## seblubb (2. Juni 2018)

Auch hier nur ne lockere Runde auf Kinderrädern mit neuem Cockpit. Recycletes Lenkerband mit Moosgummiband als Polsterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juni 2018)

Gestern rund um Baden, Schweiz


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Juni 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Gestern rund um Baden, Schweiz
> Anhang anzeigen 736495 Anhang anzeigen 736497 Anhang anzeigen 736498 Anhang anzeigen 736499 Anhang anzeigen 736500 Anhang anzeigen 736501


l

Schön da wo Du bist. Haste Urlaub ?


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Juni 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> l
> 
> Schön da wo Du bist. Haste Urlaub ?


Ne, das krasse Gegenteil: Schulung in Zürich. Aber wenigstens komme ich Abends aufs Rad. Mi u. Do allerdings wegen Gewitter frühzeitig abbrechen müssen.


----------



## CaseOnline (3. Juni 2018)

Heute die erste größere Tour mit dem Lowside. Natürlich führt der erst Weg zum Hausberg:






Dann dachte ich "Mal sehen, ob ich es ohne Absteigen zum alten König schaffe..." (ja, ging - über die leichteste Auffahrt vom Südosten her):






Die Bürgelplatte ist immer eine Reise wert:






Vom nachfolgenden Trail bis zum Kronberger Schwimmbad gibt es keine Beweise. Allerdings tun mir die Flossen immer noch weh. Das Fully hat mich verweichlicht... 

Die folgende Auffahrt zum Fuchstanz hat mich dann endgültig weichgeklopft. Da merke ich eben das mangelnde Singlespeed-Training. Dürre Beine halt... Puls / Kreislauf kaum belastet, aber in den Beinen ging nix mehr. Egal, weiter im Stehen hoch...






Zum Abschluß die zweite Runde auf den Feldberg war Ehrensache. Ich hab mir ein Eis versprochen - klappt bei den Kindern auch immer. 






Am Ende: 35km, 1.000hm, 11er Schnitt, Durchschnittspuls bei 119, aber die Beine...liegen noch irgendwo im Wald.  Aber schee war's!


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2018)

das sieht doch nach einer vergnüglichen runde aus 



heute lange geschlafen und es locker angehen lassen.

nicht ganz so frühstück




wie das so ist, im sessel ist es bequem, der tee schmeckt gut und die mucke macht auch laune...



bis ich dann endlich loskam war es nach zwei...

zumindest habe ich die übersetzung von absurden (gäsbock war toll, aber quälerei) 36/14 auf immer noch dicke 36/16 reduziert. das hat gerade so gepasst mit der kettenlänge.
40min flache anfahrt im hamstergang über asphalt,






dann weinberge und erste nennenswerte anstiege. am stein war ich schon foxy, leider direkt vor mir ein paar spaziergänger also direkt weiter auf den trail bevor er bevölkert wird.

für ortskennende. MZ - WI schierstein, dann Richtung Frauenstein, weiter Richtung grauer Stein und Rast am Friedhof unterhalb der hohen Wurzel (Georgenborn?). Der hat fließend Wasser 



der Anstieg zur hohen Wurzel ist gemäßigt. Mir wurde beim Überholen unterstellt mit Motor zu fahren, frech.

Leider haben hier die Waldmaschinen ordentliche Schneisen ins Gehölz gehauen, man erkennt fast nicht mehr, wo der Trail ist. Dabei war der so schön. Weicher Waldboden, aber und an mal ein Hüpfer...



irgendwann macht es keinen Sinn mehr und ich nehme die Harvesterspur bis zum nächsten Querweg. Nochmal hoch und dann runter/rüber richtung SK.

Die gravity pilots haben da eine tolle Abfahrtsstrecke hingezimmert. Mit der bockharten Gabel muß ich im oberen Teil mehr bremsen als mir lieb ist. Mit leichter Rücklage geht es weiter unten fast flowig. Die großen Sprünge lasse ich aus, ich bin keine Zwanzig mehr...



von hier aus muß ich mir mal einen schöneren Weg zeigen lassen. Durch die Stadt nervt. am Rhein dann wieder hamstergang.
Zum Abschluss etwas Grotesk Passanten gucken.



war ok, aber ich will ein Eis.




jetzt erstmal den nachtisch vor dem hauptgang, weil ich kann...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Juni 2018)

hach ja, Miesbaden...
nur ne kleine Abendrunde, aber auch gut:


Monokultur:


 
Hmmm, Premium


 


 


 
und heim durchs Gebüsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (4. Juni 2018)

Heute wieder in Zürich. So früh ist es noch friedlich hier


----------



## -zor- (4. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 736985



na siehste, gibt doch auch Wasser bei dir


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> na siehste, gibt doch auch Wasser bei dir


das ist der rhein...


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Juni 2018)

The Dark Knight

Ja jetzt darf der schwarze Ritter endlich ins Heimische Revier. Heute war es endlich soweit und die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike. Übersetzung 32/18 muss ich mich dran gewöhnen nicht schalten zu müssen. Mein erstes SSp der Daumen suchte immer wieder den nicht vorhandenen Trigger  . Aber nach den ersten Stücken im Wald ging der Vortrieb gut voran auch Bergauf. Die Übersetzung ist doch gut gewählt so das ich bei mir alle Steigungen ohne abzusteigen meistern konnte. Nur auf der geraden muss ich mich noch an das Hamsterrad gewöhnen und es entschleudigt ein bisschen.
Nichtsdestotrotz macht es richtig Spaß so ein SSp.



Findling im Wald



Die erste gute Tat, der Luftballon wurde mitgenommen und Umweltgerecht entsorgt.



Viel Holz wurde bei uns geschlagen, dank des letzten Sturmes.






Die Fledermaus möchte nicht mehr nach Hause und hängt ab. 

Schön war die Tour macht Spaß auf mehr
Gruß Maik


----------



## -zor- (4. Juni 2018)

super geworden... und willkommen bei den Eingängern  

P.S.: und beim nächsten nimmste Stahl


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> super geworden... und willkommen bei den Eingängern
> 
> P.S.: und beim nächsten nimmste Stahl


Aber sowas von, habe ja schon 2 Steelbikes in Gebrauch.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juni 2018)

Spass hat's gemacht


----------



## Deleted 258893 (4. Juni 2018)

Hab heute auch das gute Wetter genutzt 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Am Schluss noch bisschen abgehangen


----------



## seblubb (5. Juni 2018)

1 Gang, 1 (Feld)Berg, 1 Stunde...und 1 Abwurf. An dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank an die Amsel, beim nächsten mal wird nicht gebremst 

Sicht heute eher so lala





Hässlichster Kackstuhl ever aber er hat mich hochgebracht 




"Geübte Fahrer können den Flowtrail auch mit dem Hardtail fahren" Nur mal gut, dass ich weder geübt noch Federgegabelt bin 
Großes Lob an die BAauer/Sponsoren/Möglichmacher an dieser Stelle!






Bis zum nächsten Mal





Wie viele Weizenkörner wohl im Bild sind?

@CaseOnline Respekt für deine Schlappen und Übersetzung


----------



## -zor- (5. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2018)

frühstück auf dem feld. es gab aber keinen hasen.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2018)

*6.6.18 World Slayer Day


 





*


----------



## Monolithic (6. Juni 2018)




----------



## Monolithic (6. Juni 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Hässlichster Kackstuhl ever aber er hat mich hochgebracht



26"? Bei Interesse spendier ich deinem Kackstuhl 'nen Satz Contireifen (Baron2.3 BC oder RubberQueen2.2, zweimal gleich oder v/h gemischt). Profil min. 85%, im Tausch gegen Schoki oder Bier.


----------



## seblubb (6. Juni 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


> 26"? Bei Interesse spendier ich deinem Kackstuhl 'nen Satz Contireifen (Baron2.3 BC oder RubberQueen2.2, zweimal gleich oder v/h gemischt). Profil min. 85%, im Tausch gegen Schoki oder Bier.


Bier vor vier tztztz


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


>


das buch habe ich auch noch irgendwo...
https://www.printedmatter.org/catalog/45632/


----------



## Schmoerdi (7. Juni 2018)

Mittag an der Weser ...


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2018)

@a.nienie dieser poser-kram mit klunker geht mir so aufn s....... 
nur spass cooler hobel. bilder ausm leben ohne schnick-schnack. bitte weiter so!


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2018)

ich dachte ja bisher ssp wäre total cool und hip. 
heute starker antritt am berg, kette nicht gespannt, kettenlinie schief und zackkk............... kein-gang ist wohl der neue trend.
schneller tritt, null vortrieb --> so kann man richtig die umgebung z´geniessen!
krampe macht nach wie vor richtig viel freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (9. Juni 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> kettenlinie schief und zackkk............... kein-gang ist wohl der neue trend


So kann man sich auch gut den Sack zerbeulen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2018)

kettenlinie muß nicht soo exakt sein, aber zu leger und Du stehst ganz schnell ohne kette da.

_jungs: hat jemand einen 90er dh vorbau mit 25,4er klemmung und ind. 70mm über. irgendwas richtung diabolus, holzefeller, ea70... ?_


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Juni 2018)

Hmm evt ist da noch was in der Restekiste
Ich guck morgen mal 
So gestern wieder mal das 2gang raus gezerrt


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2018)

klunk'n'roll 

gestern mal quergelesen, das shimano cb 110 tuning ist realtiv simpel. muß mal gucken, wo ich hier eine lange achse herbekomme.
dann fand ich noch den kühler auf ebay. lästigerweise sind die naben mit 36 löchern...
dickes fett, welches hohe temperaturen abkann sollte es im handel geben. kugeln sind pfennigware...
nennen wir es ein projekt.

btw: geiler "hack" klunkmonkey.





https://www.instagram.com/p/BjlZDxRBDD3/?tagged=klunker


----------



## null-2wo (9. Juni 2018)

ist die shimano cb110 soviel besser als die osteuropäischen schrottalternativen? Ich find meine eigentlich cool, nur die felge war halt... nutzlos. ich hab auch nix getunt, sondern den hinterbau zusammengepresst, fett rein bis zur kante, da zieht's dich über'n lenker.

wirds's langsam zeit für nen klunker-galerie-und-technik-thread?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ...
> wirds's langsam zeit für nen klunker-galerie-und-technik-thread?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/burning-fat-ruecktritt-als-chance.872917/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Juni 2018)

Heute frueh auch mal eine Tour gemacht fuer die SSP-Touren-Galerie



 

Als erstes gleich mal einen Heissluftballon verfolgt 





Tiefflug 





Am Wasserrad war wohl eine Party gewesen. Zelt ist jedenfalls sonst keins da.
Vll haette ich die beiden uebernaechtigten Typen auch um ein Bier anschnorren koennen. Keine Ahnung 









Muss man wohl drauf *fahren* ... 





Leider alles ein bissl diesig und wolkenverhangen im Gegensatz zu den Vortagen wo es rund um die Uhr Sonnen-Gebrutzel gab ...





Jungfernbrunnen ... Was wir hier alles haben 





An Lago angekommen hat sich dann auch der Dunst gelichtet ...





Noch eine Runde zwischen den Karpfenteichen durch und dann heim zum Fruehstueck ...


----------



## -zor- (10. Juni 2018)




----------



## gpzmandel (10. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 739706


Schon geil nach einer schönen Tour in seinem eigenen Garten in einer Hängematte zu liegen. Die Hängematte ist dieses Jahr auch fällig. Schönen Sonntag noch @-zor-


----------



## -zor- (10. Juni 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Schon geil nach einer schönen Tour in seinem eigenen Garten in einer Hängematte zu liegen. Die Hängematte ist dieses Jahr auch fällig. Schönen Sonntag noch @-zor-



Danke ... dir auch 
... und ja, kann ich nur empfehlen, macht laune


----------



## Deleted 149952 (10. Juni 2018)

Heute wieder mal fix probiert.
Kopf sagte ja, Arthrose sagte was anderes.

Während der Fahrt mit Fixie fotografieren - neue Erfahrung.

Der Weg war zwar im Prinzip das Ziel,
aber am anderen Ziel gabs ne kleine Belohnung.

 

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja angeblich zuletzt,
schaun mer mal


----------



## meinhardon (11. Juni 2018)

Gestern.


----------



## gpzmandel (11. Juni 2018)

War heute auch mal wieder unterwegs. Jungs es macht echt Spaß das Bike. 


 
Skulls on Tour 


 
Sein heimisches Revier 


 
Kloster Kamp 


 
War Cemetery Rheinberg 


 
Bin ich schon in New York?


 
Kleine Pause 


 
Ab zum Rhein 


 
Ende der Tour schön wars mit über 40km und 280hm. 
  Maik


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> _jungs: hat jemand einen 90er dh vorbau mit 25,4er klemmung und ind. 70mm über. irgendwas richtung diabolus, holzefeller, ea70... ?_[/QUOTE
> 
> Ich dachte ich hab noch einen von Pure Power  leider nichts mehr da


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2018)

danke trotzdem.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. Juni 2018)

schnell raus aus der 'Stadt'



 


 
ich und mein Gravelbike...


 


 
Pause


 
+ noch schnell nach den Tieren gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (12. Juni 2018)

waves of grain


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Juni 2018)

hach...


 
ziemlich mainstream, ich weiss, aber gibts eigentlich ein geileres Album?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> hach...
> Anhang anzeigen 741928
> ziemlich mainstream, ich weiss, aber gibts eigentlich ein geileres Album?


hat damals eingeschlagen wie eine bombe. auch wenn das gemache zu napster zeiten usw. mir den laden unsympathisch gemacht hat, ein klassiker in einer linie mit leprosy, hell awaits, seven churches, mad butcher, bonded by blood... nur viel erfolgreicher ;-)




ps: nichts aus einer grünen flasche.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2018)




----------



## CaseOnline (16. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742036



Open water?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (17. Juni 2018)

was man so im Wald entdeckt, wenn man mal ein bisschen weiterfährt...
Northshore in Nordhessen:


 
Rote Niestequelle:


 
Tagebau im Wald find ich klasse:


 
wie passend...


 
alter Kram:


 
+ was hier wohl nachts passiert?


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2018)

s c a r y


----------



## doctor worm (18. Juni 2018)

Schön Bikebaden gestern:



Ohne Titel by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## gpzmandel (19. Juni 2018)

Eingang macht süchtig und bekloppt. 


 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Eingang macht süchtig und bekloppt.
> Anhang anzeigen 743164
> Gruß



und bei welcher Übersetzung bist du nun gelandet?


----------



## gpzmandel (19. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> und bei welcher Übersetzung bist du nun gelandet?


Habe jetzt 32/18 für die Runde bei mir im Wald und die Halden hoch super. Werde mir aber noch das 16er kaufen damit ich auch mal eine ausgedehnte flache Tour mit weniger Anstiegen machen kann. 
Ist ja schnell gewechselt so ein Zahnkranz. 
Gruß


----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2018)

bei dir ist doch fast das gleiche Höhenprofil wie hier bei mir in Brandenburg, also 16er drauf und dran gewöhnen und feddich is


----------



## gpzmandel (19. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> bei dir ist doch fast das gleiche Höhenprofil wie hier bei mir in Brandenburg, also 16er drauf und dran gewöhnen und feddich is


So war auch der Plan . Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal. In den Sommerferien sind wie in deiner Nähe. 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil an der Ostsee entlang.


----------



## -zor- (19. Juni 2018)

ohh das klingt gut... sag bescheid


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2018)

Everytime you change gear, God kills a kitten


heute mal fix im gelände gewesen. das erhabene gefühl des radfahrers...




kirchtüren sind prima fotokulissen




eisdielenposen extrem


 

mucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2018)

Eis in Wagenfarbe ist gesund!


----------



## null-2wo (19. Juni 2018)

fixed im Gelände  alter giftmischer 

was hastn da für pellen drauf, raceking in 2.0? da wirds seitlich schon eng, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2018)

vorne raceking 2.0, hinten wtb riddler 45c, der passt gut ohne gefummel. ist aber irgendwie etwas unruhig - wenn man semislick gewohnt ist ist es ok. vorne gehe ich wieder auf x-king, wegen des besseren seitenhalts in den kurven. rutschen über beide räder muß man mögen.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2018)

spundekäs vergessen...


----------



## nightwolf (20. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit  

Lenkerband in NATO-Tarn


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Lenkerband in NATO-Tarn


das gute bontrager.


----------



## talybont (21. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das gute bontrager.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vorne raceking 2.0, hinten wtb riddler 45c, der passt gut ohne gefummel. ist aber irgendwie etwas unruhig - wenn man semislick gewohnt ist ist es ok. vorne gehe ich wieder auf x-king, wegen des besseren seitenhalts in den kurven. rutschen über beide räder muß man mögen.


#iskidwhatyouenduro


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> spundekäs vergessen...


da sag noch einer ich wäre nicht lernfähig.


----------



## meinhardon (24. Juni 2018)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom diesjährigen Himmelfahrtsausflug.

Mi. 09.05. Nach der Arbeit schnell das Rad in den Zug gepackt und auf dem Leipziger HBF den Kumpel getroffen, um anschließend mit der S-Bahn bis Hoyerswerda zu fahren. Dort schnell noch Vorräte für abends eingekauft und dann über die Dorfstraßen zum Nachtlager am Bärwalder See. Nach dem ersten Schluck Bier und die Vorfreude auf´s Draussen Pennen zog binnen Kürze ein Unwetter auf, dass uns unters Vordach der Kneipe zwang. Dieses haben wir dann nachts nicht mehr verlassen.

Morgen am See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (24. Juni 2018)

Mist, habe mich verdrückt.
Geht weiter.

 
Do 10.05. Weiter ging es durch die Oberlausitzer Heide-u- Teichlandschaft ostwärts mit dem Ziel Bad Muskau. Dort schnell über die Neiße nach Polen, um den deutschen Himmelfahrtsaktivisten zu entgehen. Der Plan ging nicht so recht auf, denn dort haben unsere Landsleute eine Verkaufsstruktur aus Tankstellen, Zigaretten- und Schnapshandlungen (teilweise auch aus Blech) und Schnitzelkneipen mit ihrem Einkaufsverhalten implementiert und an diesem Feiertag auch vollkommen überschwemmt. Schnell noch Brötchen und Käse in die Taschen und Wasser in die Flaschen und ab durch den Pückler Park und nordwärts entlang der Neiße.



Hier fanden wir einen Radweg ganz nach unserem Geschmack, bestehend aus Sandstraßen, Wald- und Feldwegen. Orstdurchfahrten gibt es wenige. Wenn die Straßen asphaltiert sind, dann rappelt es dennoch gewaltig, denn sie sind lange nicht saniert worden. Somit konnten wir den ganzen Tag „offroad“ unterwegs sein.



 


 

 

 


Wir haben bei den fast 30°C ganz ordentlich geschwitzt. Ein Gewitter verbrachten wir in einem Bushäuschen in einem Dorf. Die Leute haben immer nur kurz aufgeschaut, dann aber wieder ihre Tätigkeiten im Garten aufgenommen. Man wird nicht so gemustert, wie hier bei uns im Osten Deutschlands. Sehr angenehm.

Am späten Nachmittag erreichten wir dann Guben/Gubin, was von uns als Tagesziel erkoren war. Hier hatten wir dann unsere Himmelfahrtsbiere und endlich auch ein mehrgängiges Abendessen.

Danach fuhren wir schwerfällig nördlich aus der Stadt und fanden kurz vorm Dunkelwerden auch noch einen passablen Schlafplatz am Wald.


----------



## meinhardon (24. Juni 2018)

Fr.11.05. Das Tagesziel hieß Küstrin/Kostrzyn nad Odrą.

Wir folgten immer noch dem Radweg, welcher jetzt ein breiter Schotterweg hinter dem Deich geworden war. Ungestörtes kilometerweites Heizen und hoffen, dass uns keine Reifenpanne das Vergnügen stört.

 


Ankunft in Kostrzyn- Festung Brandenburg


 


Hier hatten wir Abendessen und kühle Getränke. Anschließend verkrümelten wir uns dann wieder raus aus der Stadt, um das Nachtlager in den Oderauen aufzuschlagen. Herrlich.


Vorsicht bei der Platzwahl, denn polnische Angler kommen mitten in der Nacht mit allerlei Fahrzeugen (Moped, Quad, Auto, Traktor) und mit Vollgas über die Wiesen bis ans Ufer geheizt. Nicht in die Fahrspuren legen!


----------



## meinhardon (24. Juni 2018)

Sa. 12.05. Rückfahrt nach Berlin.
Wir wollten am Abend wieder zu Hause sein, um mit Frau und Kindern wenigstens noch einen Teil des langen Wochendendes zusammen zu sein. Deshalb bewegten wir uns zunächst entlang der Bundesstraße bis hinter Seelow, um dann durch die Märkische Schweiz zu fahren. Ein schöner Fleck, vor allem, wenn man vom R1 Radweg abbiegt. So viele Sandwege, die früher die Dörfer verbanden, sorgten für breites Grinsen und hohes Tempo. Umwege wurden gern in Kauf genommen. 

 


In Straußberg endete dann der Ausflug. Die hektische Welt hatte uns wieder (S-Bahn und Regionalzug).


Fazit:

Polen müssen wir noch einmal länger besuchen. Hier gibt es Potential für tagelanges Fahren auf Schotter- und Waldwegen mit minimalem Asphaltanteil. Die Versorgung kann im kleinen Dorfkonsum erfolgen, den es auch in ganz kleinen Dörfern gibt. Dort kann man aber nicht in Euro zahlen, denn den hat Polen nocht nicht. Die Preise in Zloty sind günstig. Angst brauch man weder vor Menschen noch Tieren haben. 
Ich muss üben bessere und mehr Bilder zu machen.

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2018)

neue Gabel einfahren. Ist bei Starrgabel ganz wichtig - muß man wissen.

Kulisse wie in Bad Segeberg ;-)




das Rad beladen für einen Mehrtagesritt? Nee, nur Snacks.



Und eine Bleiente habe ich gefilmt, aber ich kriege das hier nicht gescheit geladen...


----------



## -zor- (24. Juni 2018)

geiler Bock geworden und yeah #bikepacking


----------



## Ampelhasser (27. Juni 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Sa. 12.05. Rückfahrt nach Berlin.
> Wir wollten am Abend wieder zu Hause sein, um mit Frau und Kindern wenigstens noch einen Teil des langen Wochendendes zusammen zu sein. Deshalb bewegten wir uns zunächst entlang der Bundesstraße bis hinter Seelow, um dann durch die Märkische Schweiz zu fahren. Ein schöner Fleck, vor allem, wenn man vom R1 Radweg abbiegt. So viele Sandwege, die früher die Dörfer verbanden, sorgten für breites Grinsen und hohes Tempo. Umwege wurden gern in Kauf genommen. Anhang anzeigen 744927 Anhang anzeigen 744928
> In Straußberg endete dann der Ausflug. Die hektische Welt hatte uns wieder (S-Bahn und Regionalzug).Anhang anzeigen 744930
> Fazit:
> ...



Sehr geil! Danke für den Tourenbericht

Ciao
Ampel


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2018)

Tapetenwetter


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2018)

rumcruisen, trotz wind sauwarm, aber ganz schön.


----------



## shibby68 (1. Juli 2018)

schöne pics hier alleman.
für mich gibts wenig schöneres als am sonntag abend wenns etwas kühler wird ne gemütlich ssp-runde zu machen. schön die beine austreten und im anschluss ne leckere tasse gerstensaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (4. Juli 2018)

Mal kurz OT
Dafür alt (sehr alt) und getrommelt.
Reicht aber

 

 

 um etwas Staub aufzuwirbeln


----------



## I_am_X (5. Juli 2018)

Gestern mit dem Floater am Kattegat.


----------



## gpzmandel (7. Juli 2018)

Gestern habe ich mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit dem Ssp gemacht. 


 


 


 
Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## caemis (7. Juli 2018)

Kleine große Runde mit meiner Tochter...


----------



## herrundmeister (7. Juli 2018)

Hometrails und danach durch die Weinberge


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Juli 2018)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und mal ne wieder ne Runde „geharzt“:

Mit der Bahn nach Kreiensen, im kleinen Dorfcafe Mateika erst mal wie schon so oft ordentlich Kalorien gebunkert. Dann gehts hoch auf den ersten Hügel bei Bilderlahe, von wo aus man das erste Mal den Harz sehen kann. Die alte (für den KFZ-Verkehr gesperrte) Goslarer Landstrasse mit Kopfsteinpflaster von Neuekrug nach Langelsheim ist immer ein schöner Einstieg an der Nordwestecke des Harzes. Dann rechts um die Ecke erst einmal eine Badepause an der Innerste, bevor es weiter geht zum Kiosk am Innerstestausee.





Schöne Pausen/Badestelle an der Innerste bei Langelsheim

Einmal Kartoffelsalat mit Zuckerwasser reicht für die letzten paar Kilometer. Ich bin früh dran und wähle anstatt des Radwegs auf einer alten Bahntrasse diesmal einen ausgeschilderten Wanderweg, der sich dann in einen schönen Trail verwandelt. In Wildemann wieder mein geliebtes Brocken-Zimmer im Hotel Rathaus mit Balkon unter dem die Innerste durch ihr gemauertes Flussbett rauscht. Das lullt so schön ein und ich schlafe durch bis zum nächsten Morgen.





Abendessen im Hotel Rathaus

Bergan durchs Spiegeltal nach Clausthal-Zellerfeld und dort hoch zum Dammgraben, der zum Weltkulturerbe „Oberharzer Wasserrregal“ gehört. Kurz die Landstrasse überquert und rüber durchs wunderschöne Morgenbrodtal und weiter zur Hanskühnenburg - meiner Meinung nach die bessere Alternative zum Brocken: kein Massentourismus, nur Wanderer und Radfahrer. Die letze Rampe mit schätzungsweise 20% ist zuviel für meine 42/20er Tourenübersetzung und ich schiebe ein Stück. Mir fällt noch der Satz ein: "Als Singlespeeder macht man sich nur die Knie kaputt, wenn man beim Schieben unglücklich stürzt", da kommt von oben bremsend rutschend ein Mountainbiker herunter, verlässt den Weg und umarmt eine Tanne - zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Dann überholt mich ein E-MTBler mit offensichlichen Problemen. Der Tannenfreund ruft noch: "Komm, da geht noch was!" Ging aber nicht - an der steilen Stelle bockt der Gaul, das Hinterrad rutscht durch und er legt sich bergauf auf die Klappe. Muss man auch erst mal hin kriegen…

Oben gibt es wieder - Kartoffelsalat und Zuckerbrause und ein paar Fachgespräche mit anderen MTBlern, wo denn bitteschön meine Schaltung geblieben sei. Vorüber fahrenden E-MTBlern wird immer hinterher gerufen „Motor aus!“ und ein Holländer bringt es auf den Punkt: „Im Harz bist du entweder fit oder tot!“ Recht hat der Mann.





Hanskühnenburg

Die Abfahrt nach Sieber ist vom Gefälle her einfach krank und dementsprechend schnell erledigt. Ein paar Kilometer Strasse und dann beim Forsthaus Königshof die alte Landstrasse im Siebertal hoch, die seit den 80ern für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt ist. Ich liebe vergessene Strassen! Die ganz Zeit rauscht und gluckert die Sieber neben der Strasse, herrlich. Nach 400 Höhenmetern komme ich beim Rehberger Grabenhaus an, wo sich immer ein Kuchen-Pause lohnt.

Dann den Graben hoch bis zum Oderteich, wo ich die Nordumgehung wähle. Diese ist in der Harzkarte als Radstrecke gekennzeichet und ich erwarte daher leichtes Spiel. Mein lieber Schalli: was da so an Wurzelfeldern anzutreffen war, hätte jeden Kieferchirugen entzückt. Ich bin da mit 2,2“ und Leichtgepäck ganz gut drüber gekommen, aber jemand mit Trekkingrad und vier Packtaschen wäre da wohl irgendwo im Wald verendet.





Oderstausee

Nun gings noch ein Stück hoch zum Bodebruch und Brockenfeld, was auf der Harzkarte eher langweilig aussah. Weit gefehlt: tolle Landschaft mit mit mysteriösen Wäldern voller grauer abgestorbener Bäume, die auf halber Höhe abgebrochen waren. Wer macht sowas?






Dann zum Schluss die SandbrinkSTRASSE herunter, die auch als Radstrecke eingezeichnet war, aber eher einem steinigen Flussbett ähnelte. Also schnell nach Schierke runtergehoppelt und ab in die Pension.

Nächsten Morgen bei lauschigen acht Grad im Ort runter zur Bode, wo noch etwas kälter war. In Elend einen Linksbogen rüber zum Zilierbach und zur gleichnamigen Talsperre runter und weiter Wernigerode. Der nächste Ort Ilsenburg war als Pause geplant, hatte aber wegen Ferien geschlossen, also weiter bis Bad Harzburg - auch schön.

Bei der Heimfahrt mit der Bahn zeigte sich, dass auch beim Bahnfahren ein Fahrrad hilfreich sein kann, nämlich wenn 20 km vor Zuhause die Fahrt wegen eines Stellwerkschadens zu Ende ist. Weiterfahrt auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Meine nicht: Fahrrad raus und dem Gaul nochmal die Sporen gegeben.

Tour zu Ende, schön wars. Gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2018)




----------



## nightwolf (8. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist Gravel 



 

und Blumenzeugs



 

getrennt 



 

Neues Haeuschen ... 
Naja nicht ganz





Fertigmachen zur Weiterfahrt


----------



## -zor- (8. Juli 2018)

nach ner langen Zeit nur Kona fahren musse das Solo nun auch mal wieder raus


----------



## caemis (8. Juli 2018)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich habe das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt und mal ne wieder ne Runde „geharzt“:
> 
> Mit der Bahn nach Kreiensen, im kleinen Dorfcafe Mateika erst mal wie schon so oft ordentlich Kalorien gebunkert. Dann gehts hoch auf den ersten Hügel bei Bilderlahe, von wo aus man das erste Mal den Harz sehen kann. Die alte (für den KFZ-Verkehr gesperrte) Goslaer Landstrasse mit Kopfsteinpflaster von Neuekrug nach Langelsheim ist immer ein schöner Einstieg an der Nordwestecke des Harzes. Dann recht um die Ecke erst einmal eine Badepause an der Innerste, bevor es weiter geht zum Kiosk am Innerstestausee. Einmal Kartoffelsalat mit Zuckerwasser reicht für die letzten paar Kilometer. Ich bin früh dran und wähle anstatt des Radwegs auf einer alten Bahntrasse diesmal einen ausgeschilderten Wanderweg, der sich dann in einen schönen Trail verwandelt. In Wildemann wieder mein geliebtes Brocken-Zimmer im Hotel Rathaus mit Balkon unter dem die Innerste durch ihr gemauertes Flussbett rauscht. Das lullt so schön ein und ich schlafe durch bis zum nächsten Morgen.
> 
> ...


Geile Nummer! Gern mehr Bilder


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Juli 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> Geile Nummer! Gern mehr Bilder



Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder mehr in den Beitrag eingebaut.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2018)

ob kurz oder lang, wichtig ist, dass mit dem rad alles geht...


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Juli 2018)

4h Schottern. Nach 30 min erstmal ein Durchschlag


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juli 2018)

@DerBergschreck danke fürs mitnehmen. schöne bilder und unterhaltsam geschrieben. 
warum guckst denn immer so grummelig. besser als aufm ssp landschaft geniessen kanns doch kaum sein.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Juli 2018)

schön Abendsonne geniessen


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> schön Abendsonne geniessen
> ...


macht sich der kühler irgendwie bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Juli 2018)

Ja, bringt schon was; sieht geil aus, Fett bleibt drin und die Nabe klappert nicht so schnell.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ja, bringt schon was; sieht geil aus, Fett bleibt drin und die Nabe klappert nicht so schnell.


stellt sich nur noch die frage, ob wir dich damit zum rennen zulassen *lach*


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Juli 2018)

wegen den fehlenden Geräuschen? Der Flachmann klappert dafür..


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (9. Juli 2018)

Tour de France


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2018)

Ja in Lothringen ist es meist einfacher ein Haus zu kaufen als einen Kaffee zu bekommen ... 

Bin ja neugierig ob ich diesen Sommer noch eine richtige Tour schaffe. In der 'GPS-Schublade' liegt eine drei-Wochen-Runde bereit ...

Diagonal rueber Richtung Vendee, dann Atlantikkueste entlang suedwaerts, Pyrenaeen streifen, Mittelmeer, und ueber Mt Ventoux und durchs Vercors wieder zurueck ins Laendle ... mal sehen was am Freitag in einer Woche der Doc sagt ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Juli 2018)

@shibby: Ich achte immer auf die Sekunden aufm Garmin wegen der Auslösezeit des Selbstauslösers. Sieht in der Tat etwas unentspannt aus. Ich werde dran arbeiten.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (9. Juli 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja in Lothringen ist es meist einfacher ein Haus zu kaufen als einen Kaffee zu bekommen ...
> 
> Bin ja neugierig ob ich diesen Sommer noch eine richtige Tour schaffe. In der 'GPS-Schublade' liegt eine drei-Wochen-Runde bereit ...
> 
> Diagonal rueber Richtung Vendee, dann Atlantikkueste entlang suedwaerts, Pyrenaeen streifen, Mittelmeer, und ueber Mt Ventoux und durchs Vercors wieder zurueck ins Laendle ... mal sehen was am Freitag in einer Woche der Doc sagt ...


Sonntags ist es einfacher, das gelbe Trikot zu erhalten als einen Kaffee zu bekommen


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2018)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Sonntags ist es einfacher, das gelbe Trikot zu erhalten als einen Kaffee zu bekommen


OK also wenn gelbe Trikots von Planet-X gelten ... Dann ja ... Die muss ich nur aus dem Schrank holen


----------



## absvrd (9. Juli 2018)

Pedal and Paddle Tour vom Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Juli 2018)

mal eine 1fache runde bei gemütlich warmen nieselregen. ich mags irgendwie...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Juli 2018)

It's a long way to the top...






 


 
if you wanna rock and roll:


 


 
to-do-Liste: aufblasbare Flamingo-Schwimminsel besorgen


 
fancy Quatsch ist schon da:


 
der Bilstein fordert Tribut


 
ups:


 
nach Hängenbleiben am Baum und anschliessendem Abflug ins Gebüsch, hier die Hymne für breite Lenker und lange Bremswege:




und nicht vergessen:


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2018)

... dann doch lieber vamos a la playa...


----------



## null-2wo (15. Juli 2018)

@a.nienie hat nicht aufgepasst, denn sonntag ist klunkertag - und zum beach sowieso nur mitn cruiser.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juli 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> @a.nienie hat nicht aufgepasst, denn sonntag ist klunkertag...


Bild ist von Donnerstag.


----------



## meinhardon (17. Juli 2018)

Gestern Abend frei von jeglichen Pflichten einfach eine schöne Runde durch Wald und Feld gedreht. Andere mussten noch beruflich tätig sein und den Mähdrusch bei bestem Wetter voranbringen und ich durfte einfach das Leben geniessen, vor mich hin strampeln und ein Liedchen pfeiffen.
Die Schatten wurden länger.



 



Danach gingen die Farben in Pastelltöne über.


 

 

 

Mein Liedchen beinhaltete das:
"there's magic in the metal, there's magic is us all"
Keine Ahnung wie ich drauf gekommen bin, hab´s aber die ganze Zeit als Ohrwurm gehabt. Prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (17. Juli 2018)

Take Thema Long was Home.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2018)

Wir sind im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs...


----------



## seblubb (21. Juli 2018)

"Lockere" Feierabendrunde

Nach Küche planen, ungeplanter Tierarztbesuch, Küche kaufen und geplantem Tierarztbesuch endlich mal wieder Zeit frei gemacht für mehr als um den Block

Falls man zu warm angezogen ist, kann man hier seine Jacke aufhängen. Sehr mitdenkend




Weiter zwischen den Feldern warmrollen

Und ab Richtung Saalburg. Sollte als Wendepunkt passen...





Da ging dem Bauherrn wohl die Kohle aus 




Wenn man schon mal an der Saalburg ist, kann man auch zum Sandplacken





Keine Ih-Biker, keine Autos, kein gar nix: 

Kurz vor dem Sandplacken ein Weg so sanft wie Einhornschamhaar...





...der im weiteren Verlauf dann zum "Rockgarden" wurde. Bergauf. Fixed. Auf 32er Pellen 

Ganz klassisch für mich: "Sind ja nur noch 2,x km zum Feldberg. Wenn ich schon mal hier bin..."

Im Schlussanstieg war dann Ende Gelände Traktion_ände_
Oben angekommen mit Eis und Müsliriegel nachgetankt, Bild fürs Poesialbum:





20 min Abfahrt, den Flowtrail habe ich aufgrund meiner Waffenwahl links rechts liegen lassen und trotzdem...





Im Ballermodus über die Felder heim, in 1A Proletenmanier vor die Tür geskiddet und exakt pünktlich noch die Frau auf Arbeit (haha, Loser) abgeholt 

Lockere Runde eben


----------



## Deleted 258893 (21. Juli 2018)

Altstadt Nabburg - ganz schön steil dorthin  


 

 

 

 



Spuren im Schlamm....


 

 

 

 

1x1 in Love 




Riesen Mais  


 

 



Die 27,5“ Laufräder passen einfach perfekt zum 1x1!


 



Fazit: auch mit 30 ist es witzig, im Schlamm zu spielen


----------



## Schmoerdi (21. Juli 2018)

Diese Tour kam ziemlich gut an zu Hause, falls ihr noch Ideen braucht 
War mein erster Ausritt mit dem Wahoo Elemnt Bolt, bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## C0HiBA (22. Juli 2018)

Heute unterwegs im Umland von Freiburg. Zuerst nach Oberried zur Bäckerei Steimle (sehr zu empfehlen!) und dann in die komplett entgegengesetzte Richtung in die Weinberge bei Munzingen/Tiengen.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2018)

man fühlt sich gleich wie zuhause ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2018)

schliess die augen und stell Dir vor, Du wärst am meer...


----------



## seblubb (24. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schliess die augen und stell Dir vor, Du wärst am meer...
> Anhang anzeigen 755693


Hilf mir doch mal beim Rahmenmodell auf die Sprünge. Das Hirn ist nicht mehr wie es mal war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (24. Juli 2018)

Würde mal auf Stooge tippen.


----------



## seblubb (24. Juli 2018)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Würde mal auf Stooge tippen.


Danke. Ich wusste es war was mit "S"


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Juli 2018)

Materialtest


----------



## Serenity90 (30. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ob kurz oder lang, wichtig ist, dass mit dem rad alles geht...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 750099
> Anhang anzeigen 750098



Welche Bremshebel sind das?


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

Serenity90 schrieb:


> Welche Bremshebel sind das?


cane creek v-drop (non-linear für v-brakes), gibt es baugleich von tektro meine ich...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

Perspektivenwechsel
wir sind ja in erster Linie für die Critical Mass in den Norden gefahren.
Die Zeit bis Freitag haben wir uns mit moderner Kunst am Badesee vertrieben. 


 
Da war dann auch wenig Motivation bei 34 Grad noch in die Heide zum Crossen zu fahren, scuzi @Eaven das holen wir nach.

Freitag vor der Mass noch zum Aufwärmen mit der Fähre auf die andere Elbseite und dann an Airbus vorbei Richtung "altes Land". Füße ins Wasser bei der Hitze ein Muß.


 
klimatisierte Fähre regelt!

Und für mich ist das schon ungewohnt mit den Pötten, wobei der noch eher mittel war, glaube ich.


 

Vorher noch Burger (Burger Lab, schwarze Bohne - ganz ok) & Bier


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

Critical Mass Hamburg

entspanntes eingrooven im schanzenpark


 
direkt die Cotic Crew @Lord Shadow & @Bloemfontein angetroffen, geht auch 2018 ohne moderne Kommunikationsmittel.

Stimmung in Hamburg sehr relaxt. Bunt gemischter Haufen. 


 
Ein paar hupende Autofahren aber keine "Krawalle" soweit ich weiss.
Waren wohl über 4.000 Radfahren, Volksfeststimmung - r e s p e k t!
Denke das war die große Runde mit ca. 3,5Std und vermutlich 30km.


----------



## seblubb (30. Juli 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Perspektivenwechsel
> wir sind ja in erster Linie für die Critical Mass in den Norden gefahren.
> Die Zeit bis Freitag haben wir uns mit moderner Kunst am Badesee vertrieben.
> Anhang anzeigen 757796
> ...


Hamburch


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2018)

Schee war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schee war's.


kurz war's, kollege... sehen uns in der pfalz dann


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juli 2018)

Definitiv.


----------



## seblubb (30. Juli 2018)

Der neue Arbeitsweg hat zwar 0 Hm aber dafür auch (fast) 0 Autos und ab und an schaut es recht idyllisch aus


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

achtung bloody tourist sh!t
ganz ohne sightsseing geht es natürlich nicht, also auf's rad und ein paar hotspots abgeklappert
speicherstadt


 

 
hafen/landungsbrücken + das ding was immerhin vor dem berliner flughafen fertig wurde und auch optisch etwas hermacht


 
elbtunnel, das bild ist leider eher "kunst"


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2018)

noch ein paar von SO. wir waren eine zeitlang am wendepunkt der ironman laufstrecke, also der richtigen laufstreke, nicht der blaue algen schwimmersatz laufstrecke.
am Tag zuvor haben wir auch ein paar rundenzeiten genommen


 
keine ahnung ob es das beste eis der stadt ist, aber es war schon ziemlich geil. delzepich eis, hier: mandarine käsekuchen kirsche


 
irgendwas mit halloumi


 
die deko in dem Laden war lässig


 

die aussicht draussen sehr kurzweilig


----------



## I_am_X (30. Juli 2018)

Ein oder zwei Häfen weiter nördlich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (31. Juli 2018)

Kleine Nachttour im Rennmodus. Aber ein paar Bilder mussten sein.


----------



## Serenity90 (1. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> cane creek v-drop (non-linear für v-brakes), gibt es baugleich von tektro meine ich...



Danke dir war Kurz davor sie zu kaufen aber habe dann SRAM S500 günstig geschossen.


----------



## seblubb (3. August 2018)

Post-Feierabendrunde-Abendrunde von Mittwoch
zu Beginn gleich mal die Chinacarbonstütze gekürzt...Wheelies sind eben nur was für junge Leute 



 



 

Auf dem Heimweg noch eine Rollsportanlage -Beamtendeutsch für Skatepark- in der Nähe entdeckt und angetestet inklusive angedeutetem Dirt-Abschnitt


----------



## -zor- (3. August 2018)

neue Schuhe einfahr Runde...


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2018)

hat mich bei #theracethatshouldnotbenamed gut über die runden gebracht, auch wenn meine rundenzeiten @herrundmeister nicht zufrieden gestellt haben...


----------



## -zor- (7. August 2018)

is dit etwa nen 32er????.....jib dit her


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 760339
> 
> is dit etwa nen 32er????.....jib dit her


running gag reloaded? ;-)


----------



## -zor- (7. August 2018)

jippp.. ich weiß, hatten wir schon 
aber irgendwann gibste dis her


----------



## herrundmeister (8. August 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> jippp.. ich weiß, hatten wir schon
> aber irgendwann gibste dis her


erst wenn die Kette nicht mehr drauf hält  Wir wissen doch alle das @a.nienie seine Kettenblätter bis zum bitteren Ende fährt.


----------



## -zor- (8. August 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> erst wenn die Kette nicht mehr drauf hält  Wir wissen doch alle das @a.nienie seine Kettenblätter bis zum bitteren Ende fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hat mich bei #theracethatshouldnotbenamed gut über die runden gebracht, auch wenn meine rundenzeiten @herrundmeister nicht zufrieden gestellt haben...




#amore!


----------



## Rommos (9. August 2018)

...gestern eine schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2018)

Mehari und Kamele


----------



## Rommos (9. August 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Mehari und Kamele


Mehari hätt ich gerne, löst total Kindheiterinnerungen aus an die ersten Urlaube in Südfrankreich/Atlantikküste


----------



## gpzmandel (10. August 2018)

So schnell gehen 19 Tage Nordsee-Ostsee Reise Camping vorbei.


 

 

 

 

 

 


Prost


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2018)

schöne ecke, maik.

das u-boot ist in laboe?


----------



## gpzmandel (10. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schöne ecke, maik.
> 
> das u-boot ist in laboe?


Jau danke dir, ja ist Laboe. In der Nähe ist ein sehr schöner Campingplatz.

Mir macht das Ssp super viel Spass. Mal eine Frage an euch Cracks. Ich habe ein Kettenspanner von Point da lässt aber jetzt die Feder nach und spannt nicht mehr so gut und die Kette rutscht dann durch. Hat einer von euch einen Tipp für einen guten Kettenspanner der auch was aushält oder sind die alle was für die Tonne?
Ja ich weiß kauf dir ein Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden. 
Gruß


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (10. August 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ja ist Laboe


da war ich mit 10 im Zeltlager... neben dem U-Boot gabs Fischbrötchen
wg Kettenspanner; die Alfine von Shimano taugen, aber von Paul gibts auch einen


----------



## -zor- (10. August 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß kauf dir ein Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden.
> Gruß



oder Slider..... oder Excenter 

...von Surly gibt es auch nen top Spanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (10. August 2018)

der Rohloff Spanner ist ziemlich gut. Ich verwende allerdings aus Geiz nur die Gusset mit PU Rolle und stelle regelmässig nach. Wichtig ist dabei die Kettenlinie und die Umschlingung.


----------



## seblubb (10. August 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ja ich kauf mir jetzt einen Stahlrahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden.


Endlich wirst du vernünftig 

Ich war mit dem Point anfänglich auch unzufrieden und habe das Schaltröllchen gg ein China-Röllchen getauscht, seit dem bin ich zufrieden. Und ich habe zwei Glieder aus der Kette geholt


----------



## Deleted 149952 (10. August 2018)

Eisdielenrad umgebaut (wieso erst jetzt).

Wünsche Euch ein schönes WE mit ebensolchen großen oder auch kleinen Touren!


----------



## a.nienie (11. August 2018)

dürfte die dritte oder vierte ausfahrt mit dem stooge gewesen sein, glaube der rahmen bleibt <3


 
aktuelle arbeite ich daran meiner signatur gerecht zu werden... #läuft


 

 
hamburg i miss you trotzdem


 
noch'n kurzes video


----------



## I_am_X (12. August 2018)

Kleine Schleirunde heute.

Hier werden Radfahrer ja mal wirklich mit Schildern zugeworfen:



 

Und dann noch 1,20 Euro für die Fähre ausgegeben.


----------



## meinhardon (13. August 2018)

Gestern war Fred mit mir Brombeeren pflücken, ebenfalls eingängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (13. August 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Gestern war Fred mit mir Brombeeren pflücken, ebenfalls eingängig.Anhang anzeigen 762110


...frühkindliche Prägung im Erziehungsauftrag perfekt umgesetzt


----------



## -zor- (13. August 2018)

kleine einfahr Runde:


----------



## Deleted 23985 (13. August 2018)

Geil!
Headset noch silber ;-) Nippel und Ventil dürfen bleiben


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2018)

moderne kunst (er-)fahren...

 
ein Kettenglied gerissen. 2 raus und wieder zusammengenietet, ich weiss warum ich immer mein tool am gürtel habe. jetzt sitzt sie stramm und macht seltsame geräusche. bis zum kunden und dann heim hat es gereicht, aber den hügel habe ich lieber hochgeschoben ;-)


----------



## seblubb (16. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> moderne kunst (er-)fahren...Anhang anzeigen 763231
> ein Kettenglied gerissen. 2 raus und wieder zusammengenietet, ich weiss warum ich immer mein tool am gürtel habe. jetzt sitzt sie stramm und macht seltsame geräusche. bis zum kunden und dann heim hat es gereicht, aber den hügel habe ich lieber hochgeschoben ;-)


Das Ritzel hat Karies


----------



## Monolithic (16. August 2018)

Der Semislick unter den Ritzeln!


----------



## herrundmeister (16. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> moderne kunst (er-)fahren..
> ein Kettenglied gerissen. 2 raus und wieder zusammengenietet, ich weiss warum ich immer mein tool am gürtel habe. jetzt sitzt sie stramm und macht seltsame geräusche. bis zum kunden und dann heim hat es gereicht, aber den hügel habe ich lieber hochgeschoben ;-)


Wir sollten uns dringend mit Dir über moderne Schmierstoffe unterhalten


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2018)

ach der antrieb hätte es noch bis zum winter geschafft ;-)

heute dann mit "klunki" unterwegs.


----------



## gpzmandel (16. August 2018)

Heute mal wieder ein paar Halden bestiegen. 
Danach gab es Eis zu Belohnung . 



 

 
Gruß Maik


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> moderne kunst (er-)fahren...


Ich hätte auf Retrodirect getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (16. August 2018)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich hätte auf Retrodirect getippt.



Retrodirect als Chaosversion...

Schade, dass der Faden eingeschlafen ist... hat wohl nicht allzuviele angefixt...


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2018)




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. August 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> Retrodirect als Chaosversion...


Stimmt, vom ChaosCommuterClub.


----------



## shibby68 (17. August 2018)

einfach lässsig die gurke


----------



## -zor- (19. August 2018)

1x ssp Tour mit Mutti



 



 



 



 



 

und danach was essen bei ‚Maimais little Kitchen‘


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. August 2018)

Flowtrail dank Harvester


 
Streetart


 
Päuse


 
+ Klimawandel


----------



## böser_wolf (20. August 2018)

Im Nebenjob  Nachts mal 20km Klunker gerollt 
Fendt Field Days  wo Geld keine Rolle spielt


----------



## seblubb (20. August 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Flowtrail dank Harvester


Sieht eher nach Bobbahn aus


----------



## meinhardon (20. August 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Im Nebenjob  Nachts mal 20km Klunker gerollt
> Fendt Field Days  wo Geld keine Rolle spielt


Nachtwache?
siehe Wikipedia "Wadenbrunn ist eine Einöde auf der Gemarkung von Kolitzheim im unterfränkischen Landkreis Schweinfurt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. August 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Nachtwache?
> siehe Wikipedia "Wadenbrunn ist eine Einöde auf der Gemarkung von Kolitzheim im unterfränkischen Landkreis Schweinfurt"



jup und ein ehmaliger Flughafen aus dem WK2 
da gibt es alle 2 Jahre die Fendt Field Days 
auf einer länge von 1,3km wird da eine Bühne/Zelt neben das andere Gebaut 
Fendt Traktoren usw für ca 10 Millionen  stehen da rum +jede menge Veranstaltungstechnik 
Deswegen Nachtwache


----------



## killercouch (22. August 2018)

Alpen rocken! Runde mit 70 km und 2100 Hömes... da war ganz schön Kirmes in den Waden...

Da schon 7:00 Aufbruch war, gabs Frühstück unterwegs.




Zwischendurch...




...und ganz oben:




Yes!!!!




Und mal ehrlich, wer denkt schon noch an die krampfigen Hömes, wenn endlich Tiemes anstehen?
Keiner denkt mehr daran, dass 32/18 für die Alpen sehr sportlich sind und daher häufig der 3. SSP-Gang angesagt war: Schieben...
Keiner denkt mehr an die Rentner, die auf ihren verkackten Elektroeimern bergauf schnatternd an einem vorbeipedalieren, während man selber den Bock schiebt... An sowas denkt doch keiner mehr, wenn sowas ansteht:




Und sowas:


----------



## gpzmandel (22. August 2018)

@killercouch, Jau da kann ich nicht mithalten aber 2 Halden heute geht auch. Bei R2 Bike gab's die Esi Purple im Angebot, direkt mal zugeschlagen. 


 

 

 


Der Rhein echt wenig Wasser  



Eine Abkühlung musste sein  


 
Und das lecker Bier darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. 
Euch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## killercouch (22. August 2018)

Waren so günstig, weil nur einer in der Packung war?

Im Ernst, muss die auch mal probieren. Im Zweifelsfall greif ich halt immer wieder zu Odis BMX Longneck, aber man muss ja auch mal neues probieren...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2018)

mach den zweiten auch noch drauf Maik...sieht so bscheiden aus...


----------



## gpzmandel (22. August 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> Waren so günstig, weil nur einer in der Packung war?
> 
> Im Ernst, muss die auch mal probieren. Im Zweifelsfall greif ich halt immer wieder zu Odis BMX Longneck, aber man muss ja auch mal neues probieren...



Ne, ich habe hier in der Restekiste noch rote und 2 Paar schwarze Griffe. Die Esi sind einfach klasse. Warum einer Schwarz und einer Purple? Gefällt mir einfach und verrückt muss man auch einfach sein. 
Sind ja auch schnell wieder umgebaut Druckluft und runter sind die Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. August 2018)

Top Maik @gpzmandel - nur das mit dem "lecker Bier", da geht noch was ....  es sei einfach mal der Umstand der Diaspora geltend gemacht


----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2018)

Das gute 2Souls  macht mich immer etwas traurig das da nix mehr vom Ingo kommt
hatte ja lang auf ein Fully gehofft


----------



## killercouch (23. August 2018)

Ja, das stimmt... wirklich schade! Und auch hardtailmäßig wär doch noch Potential da. Ich glaube, es gibt viele, die den Weg des QH gern noch ein bisschen extremer gegangen wären. Die haben dann zum FastForward gewechselt... Glaube, da wäre für 2SC noch Potential...

Wobei ich langsam glaube, dass der Markt für solche... nennen wirs mal individuellen (Stahl)Bikeschmieden... deutlich kleiner ist, als ich immer dachte. Ich komm ja aus ner echt mtb-armen Gegend und da sieht man naturgemäß echt wenig außergewöhnliches Zeugs, da ist nen individuell aufgebautes Unit schon nen Hingucker. Nu bin ich ja aber grad in den Alpen unterwegs, sehe jede Menge Räder (von den unsäglichen Elektrorollern red ich mal gar nicht... ) aber bis jetzt ist mir da nix individuelles aufgefallen... Wo sind denn die ganzen Stahlräder, die wir hier so gern bewundern? Nicht mal nen einziges Surly hab ich hier rumrollern sehen...
Was ich sagen will: Glaub es ist schwierig auf so nem Markt, ökonomisch vertretbar zu bestehen... und da überlegt mans sichs vielelicht zweimal, Kohle in die Entwicklung eines neuen Modells zu stecken...


----------



## killercouch (23. August 2018)

Sorry, Galerie... 

Alpen rocken II

Vormittags bei bestem Wetter auf den ersten Gipfel rauf und dann gabs erstmal feinstes Trailgeballer...




Dann gings weiter (mitm Auto) Richtung Zillertal, Ziel war eigentlich der Schlegeisspeicher am Ende des Tals, um den See wollte ich ne Runde rollern und Gletscher bestaunen, auf Hömes hatten meine Waden keine Lust mehr heute...  Aber es kam anders. Was ich nicht wusste, war das ne Maut fällig war um zum See raufzufahren, da war ich zu geizig für und hab die Karre weggeparkt und bin aufs Rad umgestiegen, naja, immerhin noch 10 km und 400 Meter rauf... hat sich aber gelohnt ist ne schöne Tour geworden... trotz Regens, der dann noch aufkam.




Da will ich noch hoch:




Schön hier oben, leider eben Regen und daher schlechte Gletscherbegaffung...




Belohnung oben...


----------



## böser_wolf (23. August 2018)

Stahl ist und bleibt was für individuelle Typen 
Auch in Bikeparks bin ich mit dem Starling ein Exot 
Hier in Würzburg gibt es schon Recht viele Mtbs aber meist auch Mainstream 
Aber die Stahljunger kann ich an einer hand abzählen


----------



## gpzmandel (23. August 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Stahl ist und bleibt was für individuelle Typen
> Auch in Bikeparks bin ich mit dem Starling ein Exot
> Hier in Würzburg gibt es schon Recht viele Mtbs aber meist auch Mainstream
> Aber die Stahljunger kann ich an einer hand abzählen


Und das ist auch gut so, so bleiben wir Stahljünger eine schöne kleine Gemeinde.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (24. August 2018)

Genau, Stahljünger 

Zawar nicht in den Alpen, aber Albnah gefahren. Dreihundert Meter weiter ist mir das XTR- Lager entgegengebröselt. Teurer Schrott!


----------



## I_am_X (24. August 2018)

Kleine Runde westlich von Göteborg. Mehr Höhenmeter auf dieser 40-km-Runde gemacht, als in Schleswig Holstein im ganzen Monat...


----------



## a.nienie (25. August 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> ... Nu bin ich ja aber grad in den Alpen unterwegs, sehe jede Menge Räder (von den unsäglichen Elektrorollern red ich mal gar nicht... ) aber bis jetzt ist mir da nix individuelles aufgefallen...


wir waren gerade mit 3:1 (stahl:alu) im kleinwalsertal. kaum mtbs unterwegs, jedes stahlrad hätten wir gefeiert... ebikes da wo wir rumgeturnt sind eher nicht :-D


----------



## killercouch (25. August 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir waren gerade mit 3:1 (stahl:alu) im kleinwalsertal. kaum mtbs unterwegs, jedes stahlrad hätten wir gefeiert... ebikes da wo wir rumgeturnt sind eher nicht :-D



Das sieht sehr geil aus! Dass sich da keine E-Kübel hinverirren glaub ich gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. August 2018)

Mal 20km in der Nachtschicht 
Aber irgendwie muss der Nebenjob ja sinnvoll gestattet werden


----------



## shibby68 (26. August 2018)

Sonntagsspass mit fettem klunker


----------



## caemis (1. September 2018)

@a.nienie ist es wohl zu verdanken, dass ich gestern Abend noch schnell ein fixes Hinterrad baute. Leider kam ich erst in der Dämmerung dazu eine kleine Testrunde zu fahren. Fazit: das bleibt jetzt erstmal so 

















​


----------



## killercouch (2. September 2018)

caemis schrieb:


> ​



Einfach Hammer! Hab grad erst den dazugehörigen Aufbaufaden vom letzten Jahr entdeckt (verirre mich nicht allzuoft zu den Klassikern...) und jetzt zu Hälfte durch! Schon Dein kleiner historischer Ausflug im Opener war hochinteressant. Einfach schön wenn zu so nem hübschen (und seltenen) Rahmen so eine spannende Geschichte gehört (auch wenn sie für den Protagonisten eher traurig ist).

Worüber ich immer wieder stolpere ist natürlich der Vorbau... und auch wenns technisch und ergonomisch sinnvoll ist, so ist's doch fürs Auge sehr... nun ja... gewöhnungsbedürftig...

Oh, und außerdem bestätigt Dein Exkurs über die Geschichte des Rades von Matt und dem ganzen Drumherum mal wieder, dass wir SSPler einfach geile Säue sind...


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

mal was anderes als hupende 3er bmws...
das brautpaar auf ihrer hochzeitsradrunde durch die stadt begleitet. leider keine bilder von der seifenblasenamada...


 
Sonntag bei der ADFC Bikenight in FFM...


 
da wir vorher noch beim cotic event in der pfalz waren mit dem mtb und mit diesem teufelszeug am rad, aber im grunde bin ich immer irgendwie singlespeedy ;-)


----------



## -zor- (2. September 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

heute nur ein wenig cruisen und fixedgearbunnyhop üben, timing ist teilweise noch glückssache, da muß ich noch mal ran...



disclaimer: dieses puzzle ist nicht von mir. um was es sich genau handelt kann ich nicht sagen, tippe aber auf kinder, die ein laufrad gebaut haben...



könnte natürlich auch ein sonnenkult sein oder so...

jetzt vorbau für @killercouch suchen


----------



## killercouch (2. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> jetzt vorbau für @killercouch suchen



Find ich gut...

Fixedgearbunnyhop aber auch...  Respekt!


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

killercouch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fixedgearbunnyhop aber auch...  Respekt!


danke. im moment komme ich damit ca. über eine 0,7er trinkflasche, also noch eher kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2018)

... aber ich mag das stooge jetzt schon sehr gerne.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 768524
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768526
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 768527


----------



## larsderlauch (2. September 2018)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde zu zweit. 





Die Stille Oder kurz vor der Einmündung in die Alte Oder.


----------



## seblubb (3. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Belastungsgerecht eingespeicht vom Eichhörnchen des Vertrauens

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Exzenter? Soll ja bei fixed nicht immer halten


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Belastungsgerecht eingespeicht vom Eichhörnchen des Vertrauens
> 
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Exzenter? Soll ja bei fixed nicht immer halten


bis jetzt unauffällig. die übersetzung ist mit 32/17 aber auch milde.


----------



## gpzmandel (3. September 2018)

Schöne Runde heute zum Oermterberg ja ein paar kleine Anstiege habe ich hier am Niederrhein auch .



Läuft wie auf Schienen



Ein paar Absätze gehen auch noch



Meine neue Unterkunft



Die Energiewende ist hier gut zu sehen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2018)




----------



## gpzmandel (8. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Ich schaue mir dein Bild jetzt schon 20 Minuten an und gucke durch das Loch .
Aber ich sehe nichts


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir dein Bild jetzt schon 20 Minuten an und gucke durch das Loch .
> Aber ich sehe nichts


mein orthopäde hat gemeint, ich muß aufpassen...

   
daher ein wechsel in den bewegungsabläufen, um muskuläre disbalancen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. September 2018)




----------



## Deleted 23985 (9. September 2018)

sehr geil! würde ich so nehmen. viel Spaß!


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. September 2018)

Hab gerade verletzungsbedingt vier Wochen Zwangspause. Die schönen Bilder hier sind eine gute Ablenkung.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2018)

Heut mal Stadtnah


----------



## gpzmandel (9. September 2018)

In den Abend zu fahren ist auch mal wieder schön ganz anderes Licht.




2 Bild kann ich nicht einfügen ist ein Panorama Bild von der Halde Norddeutschland.


----------



## Burba (10. September 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2018)

The Decomposition Of Violets - oder mein alteschuleschmalpfadfeilchen.
Anhang anzeigen 771523


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (11. September 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2018)

ein runde über die dörfer während der arbeitszeit, da auslieferung an kunden. win win 
dann noch zwei kugeln der marke "seltsam", war lecker (orange/fenchel + pumpernickel).


----------



## shibby68 (14. September 2018)

@a.nienie mag deinen bilder-stil. radgeschmack passt eh aber der rest..... hmmmm


----------



## shibby68 (14. September 2018)

building boards, drinking beer, hoppsing bikes...... runder start ins we


----------



## seblubb (14. September 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> building boards, drinking beer, hoppsing bikes...... runder start ins we


*Einen dummen Spruch über einen kräftigen Kerl auf einem Fatbike* 

Spaß beiseite, Respekt für die Höhe


----------



## shibby68 (14. September 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> *Einen dummen Spruch über einen kräftigen Kerl auf einem Fatbike*
> 
> Spaß beiseite, Respekt für die Höhe



.... hau raus, ich kann dat ab 

die höhe war gar nicht so wild. schätze das bier war so bei 90cm


----------



## meinhardon (15. September 2018)

Ist das Brett nur Deko oder ein selbstgebautes Sportgerät?


----------



## meinhardon (15. September 2018)

Nachtrag vom ersten Septemberwochenende.
Thema "Radfahren durch die Elbauen und Draussen Liegen" 
Samstag Start 06:09 Uhr S Bahn nach Leipzig- dort Treff des Mitfahrers-Zustieg Regio Bahn nach Riesa



 Von Riesa an wurden asphaltierte Straßen und der Elberadweg Highway vermieden und Richtung Nord durch die Wiesen gefahren bis es Abend wurde. 

 

 Die Gegend ist durch die Sommertrockenheit quasi ausgebrannt, so dass man sich wie in einer Steppe gefühlt hat.

 
Geschlafen haben wir direkt am Wasser gegenüber von Wittenberg und konnten abends in kurzer Entfernung Biber beobachen. 

 Am Morgen ging die Reise erst spät los, weil der Pennplatz wirklich schön war und wir gut schliefen.

 

 

 

 



 
Es war eine schöne Tour, die auch ganz ordentlich angestrengt hat, weil es die ganze Zeit ratterte. Die Handflächen taten weh, Finger teilweise eingeschlafen. Während des Fahrens habe ich zu selten mal ein Bild gemacht, weil es einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht hat zu Treten.
Vorkommnisse: 1.Die Crogs sind nach 11 Jahren weg- sind irgendwo im Geratter rausgefallen. 2.Einmal habe ich den Weidedraht nicht gesehen und bin voll durch gefahren, aua! aber nichts Schlimmeres pasiert. 3. Der einzige Platten ereilte mich und zwar 3km vor dem Rückreisebahnhof Desau, Pech. Thomas hatte keine Probleme.

Viele Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (15. September 2018)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ist das Brett nur Deko oder ein selbstgebautes Sportgerät?


2. Wobei im bau befindllch und Sport bei mir immer sehr relativ ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. September 2018)

Chööööön heut


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2018)

leider keine Bilderflut trotz viel unterwegs.
freitag mittag mit eine paar CM leuten die 40km flach nach Darmstadt zur Critical Mass. Rückfahrt per Zug? Ach nee, ist so schönes Wetter. Fast genau an der selben Stelle wie das letzte Mal hatte ein Mitfahren einen Platten... Danach dann entspannt bis ca. 0:30uhr nach Hause. Toll der Wecker klingelt um 6.

Samstag: wer, was, wo und wieviele... schnell packen und dann los, dann Leben in vollen Zügen genießen. in KA von @herrundmeister aufgegriffen worden und dann ab rüber in den Pfälzerwald.

Rennvorbereitung


 
RSC Felsenland „Felsenland Rock Race“ in Bundenthal auf deren XC Strecke.
ein Mini-Marathon, heisst, wir fahren solange die erweiterte XC Strecke bis 40km bei rum kommen.
Strecke ist sehr zu empfehlen, auch zum Training. der obere Teil ist wie eine Murmelbahn :doppeldaumen:
Nach der Streckenbefahrung vorab war klar, das tut weh. Ein munteres Auf und Ab mit teils unschönen Rampen.
Too late to cry, eher weiter hinten eingeordnet.


 
Startgerangel mit "neutralisierter" Startrunde, aber trotzdem gerangel in den ersten Anstiegen. Nach der Murmelbahn kommt ein Waldautobahnabschnitt mit leichtem Gefälle. Die vor mir sind weg und hinter mir ist auch erstmal keiner. Eine schnelle Abfahrt, die auf einem grobgeschotterten Parkplatz endet. etwas übermotiviertes Rutschen auf zwei Rädern. Jetzt wieder Höhre gewinnen. Nur leicht ansteigend. Dann fängt der Spass an. Rauf, runter, Stich hoch, Steinfeld to Drop to Sandkurve und so weiter. Irgendwann ist die erste Runde rum. Bin schon ganz gut im Lack. Irgendwie hangel ich mich durch Runde 2 und den Anstieg (Runde 3) direkt hinterm Start/Ziel geht auch irgendwie, aber die Flachstücke werden deutlich zur Regeneration benötigt. Mandelriegel rein und etwas an der Flasche genuckelt... 0,5L waren etwas optimistisch für die Aktion. Ende Runde 3 werde ich von den zwei führenden überundet, ist mir nicht ganz unrecht, muß ich keine fünf fahren. Die vierte geht mit dem Rest Riegel und mit ohne Wasser irgendwie rum. Mir war schon bei Runde zwei klar, dass ich keinen Blumentopf (und auch keine Gummibärchen) gewinnen werde, also hab ich mich auf gute Linienwahl und halbwegs flüssiges Fahren konzentriert. Das Bier im Zielbereich verdampft...


 
Tolles Rennen, gute Strecke, entspannte, freundliche Leute 

Der Abend besteht aus Pasta, Pizza, Eis & Bier.


 
Sonntag: um 9 los noch ein paar Spitzkehren mitnehmen, bis der Kollege den Sohnemann zum Sport fahren muß.
Pfälzerwald <3


 


 


 

wir sind dann noch rüber auf einen anderen Hügel zwei schöne Abfahrten, je ein Bier & ein Flammkuchen...


 


 


 
... ich hatte schon schlechtere Wochenenden ;-)


----------



## -zor- (17. September 2018)

split day:


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2018)

krass wie sich das kettenblatt mit den reifen verändert...

finde es mit den dicken pellen fast stimmiger.


----------



## Burba (17. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> split day:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 773541
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 773542



Die Skinwall kommen in dem schwarzen Rahmen gut...


----------



## -zor- (17. September 2018)

liegt vieleicht auch daran das es oben der Monkey und unter die Krampe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (17. September 2018)

Gestern kleine Runde auf 26"


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> liegt vieleicht auch daran das es oben der Monkey und unter die Krampe ist


ja. bin bei deinen rädern nicht ganz up2date.


----------



## Burba (17. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> liegt vieleicht auch daran das es oben der Monkey und unter die Krampe ist


Aha...gut, dass du das sagst, ich seh die Unterschiede bei den Rahmen nicht...


----------



## -zor- (17. September 2018)

ja ... da gibt es auch nicht wirklich viele, die Gabel ist z.b. komplett identisch.


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2018)

hop auf die leberwurst... und festgefahren...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. September 2018)

gestern im letzten Licht schnell raus


 

 
für den Blick aus dem Schlafzimmer am Morgen 


 


 


 
Danke Pugsley


----------



## -zor- (20. September 2018)




----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. September 2018)

Bilder von gestern -> was für ein genialer Tag 

Anhang anzeigen 774743 Anhang anzeigen 774744
Anhang anzeigen 774745 Anhang anzeigen 774746 Anhang anzeigen 774747 Anhang anzeigen 774748 Anhang anzeigen 774749 Anhang anzeigen 774750 Anhang anzeigen 774751 Anhang anzeigen 774752 Anhang anzeigen 774753 Anhang anzeigen 774754 Anhang anzeigen 774755 Anhang anzeigen 774756


----------



## stahlinist (20. September 2018)

Bei Dir wachsen die Steinpilze direkt auf'm Trail
"Genialer Tag" ist da ja wohl perfide Tiefstapelei


----------



## Deleted 258893 (20. September 2018)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Bei Dir wachsen die Steinpilze direkt auf'm Trail
> "Genialer Tag" ist da ja wohl perfide Tiefstapelei



Am Rand vom Trail . Immer mit offenen Augen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. September 2018)

Sau starke Bilder
.... tolles Rad


----------



## -zor- (22. September 2018)

Krampensamstag


----------



## gpzmandel (24. September 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 774691
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 774692
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 774693


Stephan kannst ruhig mal mehr Bilder am Wasser zeigen. Ist ja so schön bei Dir.


----------



## a.nienie (24. September 2018)

vorne manifest, hinten spokecard... und dann ab.


----------



## KillerTurtle (26. September 2018)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 770818 Anhang anzeigen 770819 Anhang anzeigen 770820 Anhang anzeigen 770821 Anhang anzeigen 770822 Anhang anzeigen 770823 Anhang anzeigen 770824 Anhang anzeigen 770825 Anhang anzeigen 770826 Anhang anzeigen 770827 Anhang anzeigen 770828 Anhang anzeigen 770829 Anhang anzeigen 770830 Anhang anzeigen 770831



Ist dieses ein M oder L Rahmen von der Grösse her?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (26. September 2018)

KillerTurtle schrieb:


> Ist dieses ein M oder L Rahmen von der Grösse her?



Hallo,

es handelt sich um einen M Rahmen 

Gruß,

Tobias


----------



## gpzmandel (28. September 2018)

Die neuen Laufräder machen Spaß.
Heute eine schöne Tour wieder zu Halde Norddeutschland aber mit 100%.


 

 

 

 

 

 
Und jetzt wird gerillt.


----------



## shibby68 (28. September 2018)

Diese Tage wo wenig Zeit zum radeln bleibt... wenigstens besorgungsfahrten


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. September 2018)

Wenig Zeit auch, weil es so früh dunkel wird...



 

 

 

 

Im letzten Bild ist ein Fehler versteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2018)

Ketten werden eh überbewertet!


----------



## -zor- (30. September 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2018)

die front tiefergelegt mit einem 99er flatforce...
und passend dazu ein neuer syntace vector alu mit 12grad, der hat leider etwas rize...




cockpit könnte noch etwas kürzer werden, aber aus politischen gründen möchte ich den flatforce 88 nicht montieren. albern? vielleicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (30. September 2018)

Stooge MK1?!
Mag ich


----------



## gpzmandel (30. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die front tiefergelegt mit einem 99er flatforce...
> und passend dazu ein neuer syntace vector alu mit 12grad, der hat leider etwas rize...
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie passt der Flatforce optisch absolut nicht zu der Geo des Rahmens.


----------



## null-2wo (30. September 2018)

Dein Stooge in allen Ehren, aber mit dem Vorbau biste hoffentlich schnell - damit du nicht damit gesehen wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (30. September 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> albern?


Nö, aber Gedankenverschwendung.
Der erste 88 (der deutlich vor irgendwelchem hirndiarrhoe-entsprungenen Zahlensymbolik-Hype existierte) war ein legendärer und bis heute gesuchter Stahl-Schaftvorbau, der in 110er Länge keine 200 Gramm wog.
Sobald man hier noch nicht mal bis zur Hälfte durch ist, müsste man sich wohl fürderhin ausschließlich chinesischer Schriftzeichen bedienen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. September 2018)

88 steht doch für Hip Hop?


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Stooge MK1?!
> Mag ich


mk3


----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Dein Stooge in allen Ehren, aber mit dem Vorbau biste hoffentlich schnell - damit du nicht damit gesehen wirst


logo


----------



## shibby68 (1. Oktober 2018)

vorbau passt nicht. rad ist kühl. ich schlage einen soma clarance mit gerade vorbau vor und lenkerenden nach unten gerichtet.


----------



## seblubb (2. Oktober 2018)

shibby68 schrieb:


> vorbau passt nicht. rad ist kühl. ich schlage einen soma clarance mit gerade vorbau vor und lenkerenden nach unten gerichtet.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Oktober 2018)

wer mich kennt, weiss dass da eigentlich ein bullmoose draufkommt ... in poliert+ mopped lenekrverlängerung (2x3cm).


----------



## shibby68 (2. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wer mich kennt, weiss dass da eigentlich ein bullmoose draufkommt ... in poliert+ mopped lenekrverlängerung (2x3cm).


Legitim


----------



## null-2wo (2. Oktober 2018)

Das klingt ganz nach dir.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2018)

Gestern  mal bei feinen Gegenwind den Main lang und über die Weinberge zurück



 

 

Und das noch wir hatten gerade Brachial Plexus Awareness Week
https://www.myhandicap.de/gesundheit/koerperliche-behinderung/laehmung/erbsche-laehmung/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (6. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 258893 (7. Oktober 2018)

​Herbstliche Runde


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2018)

bunte jahreszeit.


----------



## gpzmandel (10. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bunte jahreszeit.
> Anhang anzeigen 781948


Das passt ja echt super mit dem Farbkleid des Bikes  zur Herbstfarbe.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2018)




----------



## -zor- (12. Oktober 2018)




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die front tiefergelegt mit einem 99er flatforce...
> und passend dazu ein neuer syntace vector alu mit 12grad, der hat leider etwas rize...
> 
> 
> ...


scheizz auf politik...das ist doch egal...machs passend oder gib ihn mir...ah scheizze du bist ja kürzer wie ich...


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2018)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> scheizz auf politik...das ist doch egal...machs passend oder gib ihn mir...ah scheizze du bist ja kürzer wie ich...


das ding ist Dir sowieso zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (13. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


wat is isst das ?


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> wat is isst das ?







Pizza Prezzemolo
Tomaten, Käse, Champignons, Petersilie, Knoblauch


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das ding ist Dir sowieso zu schwer.


egal wenn ich es aufbau wirds leicht...


----------



## -zor- (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## herrundmeister (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Oktober 2018)

statt Klunkerolympiade Kurztrip nach Südfrankreich ...ääh Ostharz


 


 


 
schön vielfältig hier


 


 


 
oder doch Südfrankreich?


 


 
tschüss, schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2018)

wir trampeln durch die wiese...


----------



## meinhardon (15. Oktober 2018)

Da wäre ich sehr gern dabei gewesen Herr Rhabarber und Zeit hätte ich auch gehabt. Tolle Bilder!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Oktober 2018)

Danke! Das kriegen wir bestimmt mal organisiert


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2018)

kann man mal machen...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2018)

noch das letzte licht vor der "ewigen" finsternis mitnehmen.


----------



## Burba (18. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> noch das letzte licht vor der "ewigen" finsternis mitnehmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 785328




Ah, die "richtige" Gabel ist drin...


----------



## null-2wo (18. Oktober 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Ah, die "richtige" Gabel ist drin...


ich fand die alte schöner  warum gibt es eigentlich keine bmx-style gabeln mehr? ist das technisch irgendwie besser, mit den ausfallern unter den gabelholmen?


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Ah, die "richtige" Gabel ist drin...


ja. danke für das vermitteln.
die verarbeitung bei kona ist aber schon recht rustikal. und die gabel "solide".

fährt sich aber besser als die dmr ow. da ist irgendetwas mit vor-/nachlauf anders.


----------



## gpzmandel (18. Oktober 2018)

Im Land des Jokers


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2018)

sieht ungesund aus. da hatte bestimmt poison ivy ihre finger im spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (18. Oktober 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sieht ungesund aus. da hatte bestimmt poison ivy ihre finger im spiel...


ungesund?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. Oktober 2018)

Links oder rechts ?



 

 

 

Leider war die Fernsicht heute bescheiden.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Oktober 2018)

ein traumwetter. ende oktober und kurz/kurz. und das licht <3

26 zoll, cc reifen und mechanische scheibenbremsen, da ordnet man sich bergab lieber hinten ein ;-)


 
... um bergauf dann vorrauszupreschen. bis der rest kommt kann man schöne bilder schiessen.


 
wobei ich heute trotz 32/16 an den rampen mehr ackern mußte als sonst... das alter?

zum abschluss dann noch die wahren long distance singlespeed heros beobachtet


 
wildgänse? kraniche?


----------



## meinhardon (21. Oktober 2018)

Nachwuchsförderung


----------



## a.nienie (21. Oktober 2018)

erste hürde des tages (ok, zweite nach dem aufstehen)


 

dann aber los. dem hinweis folgend nicht zu rasant.


 
keine wildschweine gesehen, aber einen anhalter mitgenommen.


 
das rad geht für die trümmerreifen ganz gut, aber nicht auf's hinterrad...


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2018)

Du weisst, dass der tag nur entschleunigt werden kann, wenn...



 

dafür lief den ganzen tag ...


----------



## a.nienie (27. Oktober 2018)

mädels, bin ich der einzige, der keine facebookfreunde hat?

der sport heisst querfeldein, aber mitten über die autobahn wollte ich dann doch nicht...


 
es gab aber genug hindernisse zum üben...


 
klaren fall von etikettenschwindel...


----------



## Peter Lang (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin jedesmal wieder aufs neue davon begeistert wieviel Spaß man mit einem Singlespeed haben kann.


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Oktober 2018)

Effekthascherei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (31. Oktober 2018)

Winterpokalschwänzerbeifang.


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2018)

an der Sülze...
kleine Solequelle



 

salzige Landschaft



 

 
Sülze in Elbe



 
herrlicher Tag


----------



## meinhardon (31. Oktober 2018)

Unit kann ich auch.


Die Graffiti sind nach über 30 Jahren nur noch zu erahnen. Damals wurden die jugendlichen Künstler und Musikfreunde durch das MFS in die Mangel genommen. Die hatten wahrscheinlich gedacht, dass der KISS Schriftzug imperialistisch und konterrevolutionär war.


 


War ein toller Tag. Danke für´s Nageln Martin!


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Oktober 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> an der Sülze...
> kleine Solequelle
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 789958
> ...


Schön Jens dich mal wieder öfter zu sehen. Auch ein sehr schönes Unit


----------



## seblubb (1. November 2018)

Neue Wohnung, neuer Arbeitsweg. Statt Grüngürtel gibt's jetzt Stadtwald und Schwanheimer Dünen



 


Mitpendler habe ich noch nicht viele getroffen, dafür das ein oder andere Reh gesehen und gehört


----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2018)

wurde ja dann doch noch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (3. November 2018)

da macht man extra um 14:00 Uhr Feierabend, aber die Bilder sehen aus als wär man spät Abends los ...


----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2018)

Kleines Ründchen rumgeklunked


----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2018)




----------



## a.nienie (3. November 2018)

flohmarkt


 
der gerät geht durch fels wie nix


 
matchy, matchy...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. November 2018)

erste grössere Runde


 
die Fernsicht ist heut leider nicht soo dolle, aber trotzdem schick


 




 
beste Jahreszeit


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2018)

eigentlich ist die cross saison schon im vollen gange, trotzdem noch nicht ein rennen gefahren...

rumkurven ist auch irgendwie schöner

ausserdem hatte ich weder lust FR direkt auf den zug, noch mich von @herrundmeister am SA in whyl abledern zu lassen.
an dieser stelle glückwunsch zum zweiten platz, alter.

auch wenn das surly kein crosser ist, kann man damit ein paar cx moves üben. noch ist laufen schneller, aber das wird noch...


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2018)

mustererkennung oder kunstscheisse


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2018)

ohne meinen *bastard coach from hell* @herrundmeister im nacken, bleibt auch zeit um spontan in kleine wege einzubiegen.


----------



## herrundmeister (6. November 2018)

hier ist heute nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. November 2018)

EA80


----------



## a.nienie (6. November 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> EA80


glaube bis jetzt 3 mal live gesehen. immer top! eigentlich 4 mal, aber das in köln war doof weil ausverkauft und die scheiss schwarzmarkt/kartenhändler vor ort unverschämte preise wollten... dafür dann rüber zum gebäude 9 und oma hans geht auch  
wobei ich das letzte ea80 album gar nicht habe... irgendwie zu lahm für das vinyl und die davor "reise" war auch nicht so meins.
gerade bei discogs geguckt, es gibt ja noch eine. nach definitiv: nein jetzt
*definitiv: ja *


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. November 2018)

ja, die haben so unübersichtlich viel gemacht, ich mochte das hier gerne:


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2018)

out to lunch


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2018)

radhandhabung stand heute im vordergrund. wenn ich schon nicht so schnell bin wie der kleine bruder @herrundmeister , möchte ich wenigstens ein paar cheffige bewegungen draufhaben ...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (17. November 2018)

Bei mir wars eher unspektakulär...


----------



## freakforti (19. November 2018)

Erster Schnee auf 250 M.ü.M.

marTIn


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2018)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2018)

Erste Testfahrt mit der Viper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (25. November 2018)

Letztes Wochenende waren wir kurzentschlossen beim Cyclocross WC in Tabor/Tschechien. 


 
Fazit: Wenn man mit dem Rad kommt, kann man im Fahrerlager parken.


 

 

 

 
Frühmorgens kalt und gefrorenes Geläuf für die Junioren. Später dann sonnig und etwas wärmer, so dass auch das Bier ganz gut schmeckte.
Abends in der Kneipe mussten nicht geringe Mengen an tschechischen Spezialitäten verarbeitet werden. Schön war´s wieder mal.
Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2018)

wir sind das WE selbst querrad gefahren.
SA mannheim, SO rheinzabern. beides gute veranstaltungen und gute kurse.

wobei ich das hier nicht posten dürfte, da der eingänger nur beim warmfahren zum einsatz kam und während des rennverlaufes im depot als ersatzrad stand.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. November 2018)

Montags ist der Laden jetzt zu, endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Fahren
Da hinten gehts rauf:


 
oben:


 


 
von oben sieht man den schönen Harz:


 
und immer dran denken: "eschew the ultralight in favour of the ultradope" (stand mal bei drunkcyclist):


und auf dem Weg runter mal was Neues entdeckt:


----------



## gpzmandel (26. November 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Montags ist der Laden jetzt zu, endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Fahren
> Da hinten gehts rauf:
> Anhang anzeigen 799428
> oben:
> ...


Ich mag dich nicht, weil Du so ein schönes Bike gebaut hast.


----------



## Burba (26. November 2018)

Detail am Wegesrand...


----------



## seblubb (27. November 2018)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nicht, weil Du so ein schönes Bike gebaut hast.


+1
Der soll mal lieber diese Ihh Bikes verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (27. November 2018)

Habe gestern Abend mal die Abkürzung durch die Baustelle benutzt:






Spoiler



Die "Abkürzung" wird nach 200 m zur Treibsand-Sackgassen-Grube


----------



## Tingltanglbob (27. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sind das WE selbst querrad gefahren.
> SA mannheim, SO rheinzabern. beides gute veranstaltungen und gute kurse.
> 
> wobei ich das hier nicht posten dürfte, da der eingänger nur beim warmfahren zum einsatz kam und während des rennverlaufes im depot als ersatzrad stand.
> ...



Was für ein Rahmen ist der Orangene Singlespeed? 
Schönes Teil


----------



## kordesh (27. November 2018)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Was für ein Rahmen ist der Orangene Singlespeed?
> Schönes Teil



Ist das Logo auf dem ersten Bild nicht das von Genesis?


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2018)

Tingltanglbob schrieb:


> Was für ein Rahmen ist der Orangene Singlespeed?
> Schönes Teil


genesis day one von ... äh ja... älter halt. irgendwann mal als übrgangslösung über den bikemarkt gekauft.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. November 2018)

sehr gelungene Übergangslösung


----------



## killercouch (27. November 2018)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> sehr gelungene Übergangslösung



Sind doch eh immer die besten!

Wir haben doch alle solche brauch-ich-nur-mal-zum-probieren-Dinger in der Garage zu stehen...


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> genesis day one von ... äh ja... älter halt. irgendwann mal als übrgangslösung über den bikemarkt gekauft.



Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel? Gibt es die auch in schwarz?
Welche Reifenbreite geht hinten in den Rahmen?


----------



## C0HiBA (29. November 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Kurbel? Gibt es die auch in schwarz?



Ich hätte gesagt entweder eine Shimano FC-5500 (5502/5503) oder die CNC Singlespeed-Kurbel. Letztere gibts in schwarz. Die Shimano auch, denke aber die ist schwerer aufzutreiben.


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2018)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Ich hätte gesagt entweder eine Shimano FC-5500 (5502/5503) oder die CNC Singlespeed-Kurbel. Letztere gibts in schwarz. Die Shimano auch, denke aber die ist schwerer aufzutreiben.


ultegra octalink, genaue bezeichnung im moment nicht griffbereit.
gibt es ab und an gebraucht zum guten Kurs, aber nur in silber, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## C0HiBA (29. November 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ultegra octalink, genaue bezeichnung im moment nicht griffbereit.



FC-6500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

Ok die habe ich auch am Schirm, aber leider ja nicht schwarz.
Will eigentlich keine 4kant Kurbel mehr verbauen, aber eine günstige GXP, die nicht so extrem fett ausschaut ist schwer zu finden. Der Rahmen ist ja schön schlank, da will ich auch eine schlanke Kurbel


----------



## C0HiBA (29. November 2018)

Sram S300?


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

Günstig ist bei mir 30€ 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lite..._expid=03c66aea-5ee3-4514-b786-18999836c04d-0

Die ist derzeit in der engeren Wahl. Aber auch der 130er LK. Da geht minimal ja nur 39 Zähne ...


----------



## null-2wo (29. November 2018)

ich bin mit dieser hier recht zufrieden. gibts auch länger, zweifach etc.


----------



## seblubb (29. November 2018)

@Milan0  Schnappst du dir den Day One in Nürnberg?


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

Ist schon meiner


----------



## seblubb (29. November 2018)

Sei froh, dass Umzug und kaputte Karre in einem Monat keine gute Kombi sind


----------



## Milan0 (29. November 2018)

Ich konnte am Dienstag nicht nein sagen, wie er mir unter die Nase gehalten wurde.
Aufbau dauert aber noch etwas. Habe heute erst fehlende Teile in China geordert


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Reifenbreite geht hinten in den Rahmen?


zuletzt 40er wtb nanos & 38er ritchey megabite (auf 19mm (innen) felgen) mit ausreichend luft, solange nicht die orks kommen...
bei trocken gehen auch die 45er riddler, meine ich, da muß man das ausfallende etwas ausreizen.
gabel kann ich nicht sagen, die verbaute ist von salsa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Burba (5. Dezember 2018)

Der letzte schöne Herbsttag...


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. Dezember 2018)

Dauerregen, Schlamm und kurz vorm Ziel kommt dann doch noch die Sonne raus. Schön wars.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2018)

wundere mich seit zwei tagen über das knacken im antrieb...



 
it's no good


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2018)

Halflink


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2018)

besser nich, die strecken sich wie sau. ich empfehle einfach robusteres material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> besser nich, die strecken sich wie sau. ich empfehle einfach robusteres material.


DAS IST EIN HALFLINK!!!!111!!!


----------



## null-2wo (7. Dezember 2018)

jetz' hab ich's auch verstanden 

bitte stirb für diesen unsagbar schlechten witz.


----------



## seblubb (7. Dezember 2018)

Keine Sorge. Den hab ich glaube ich hier im Forum geklaut oder ihn schon einmal selbst gebracht.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2018)

der witz war so geht so. 

das ist ein sram magiclink 9speed und hat schon viele ketten gesehen, dass darf den weg allen irdischen gehen...
dem aufmerksamen beobachter könnte aufgefallen sein, dass deren zwei verbaut sind.


----------



## absvrd (7. Dezember 2018)

Gut dass du zwei verbaut hast, im Falle eines geht kaputt


----------



## randinneur (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich trau mich irgendwie nicht mehr, Kettenschlösser mehrfach zu verwenden. Neulich beim Anfahren:





keine 500km gefahren


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Dezember 2018)

Doppelkette...


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Dezember 2018)

Doppelkette er doch dem Razor sein Ding 
Gibt's den noch ?


----------



## -zor- (8. Dezember 2018)




----------



## gpzmandel (8. Dezember 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 803183


Alter Poser was ist das Bike so sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (8. Dezember 2018)

Man muss schon bekloppt sein einem Nightride im Dauerregen zu fahren. Aber geil war es schon. Wenn Kinder spielen dürfen 
Anschließend gibt es als Belohnung das Erntetrank Bier von Brauprojekt 777


 

 

 

 
Gruß Maik


----------



## a.nienie (14. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Burba (16. Dezember 2018)

Gruß von der Elbe


----------



## gpzmandel (18. Dezember 2018)

Heute morgen bei viel Kälte und Wind eine schöne Niederrhein Tour gemacht. Am Schluss waren es dann doch 330hm. Na so flach ist es dann doch nicht bei mir .


 

 

 


Hier bin ich durch einen Wald gefahren, wo  noch Bunker und Munitionlager aus dem 2 Weltkrieg stehen. 


 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Burba (19. Dezember 2018)




----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2018)

Am Wochenende noch 32 Grad jetzt 2 und feinster Regen 
Ich will wieder weg


----------



## shibby68 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich liebe die Vorweihnachtszeit. Man kauft die letzten Geschenke, schmückt Bäume, räumt die Hütten auf, liegt bei dem ekeligen Nieselregen auf der Couch und genießt die heisse Milch mit Honig...


Garantie für schön leere Trails 

Wünsche allen SSP-lern eine schöne Weihnachtszeit mit viel Schlamm und kommt heile ins neue Jahr. 
Allen ein Dankeschön für die gute Stimmung in diesem Teil des Forums und die schönen Bilder.
Auf 2019! Life is simple


----------



## a.nienie (22. Dezember 2018)

stimmt.





 

schöne feiertage, jungs + mädels!


----------



## Burba (22. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Dezember 2018)

Bild von der Seite wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bild von der Seite wäre nicht schlecht!


+1   
Was sind das für Räder?


----------



## Burba (23. Dezember 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bild von der Seite wäre nicht schlecht!





böser_wolf schrieb:


> +1
> Was sind das für Räder?



Bitteschön...(etwas älter)





Die Räder sind gute China-Böller...bisschen Bike.-Ahead-Style...


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Die Räder sind gute China-Böller...bisschen Bike.-Ahead-Style...



Die Bike Ahead Jungs trifft man hier immer mal auf dem Trails 
Die Firma sitzt in Veitshöcheim  bei Würzburg 
Fänd ich an meinem Starling super aber da müsste ich ne Bank überfallen


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Dezember 2018)

Burba schrieb:


> Die Räder sind gute China-Böller...bisschen Bike.-Ahead-Style...


Hast Du die Böller mal gewogen?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2018)

es kann ja nicht immer regnen. als ich losfuhr hat es das auch nicht. das "glück hielt geschätzte 15min. nach etwas über einer stunde waren die klamotten durch, zeit für den rückweg. war trotzdem schön.











die ritchey megabite sind ganz brauchbar. bei schlamm gehen sie irgendwann zu, aber solange in der spur. rollt spürbar schlechter als der nano vorher, dafür besseren seitenhalt und mehr grip im antritt.

@meinhardon auf der 19er felge bei etwas unter 2bar ziemlich genau 38mm an der karkasse und höhe ebenfalls 38mm, vielleicht wachsen die noch... nicht so bouncy wie der gravelking sk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Dezember 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Hast Du die Böller mal gewogen?


Nee, tut mir leid, kann ich nicht mit dienen...


----------



## Deleted 23985 (23. Dezember 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Hast Du die Böller mal gewogen?


liegt wohl bei 2100g


----------



## a.nienie (24. Dezember 2018)

... in den cx rennen so ab u17 geht es los... die hürden werden gesprungen. sieht nicht nur cool aus, sondern verschafft auch, je nach strecke, einen zeitvorteil. also habe ich mir einen freischwebenden ast gesucht und probiert. vorteil: der klügere gibt nach. das timing wird besser, aber der arsch ist noch zu träge...





trotzdem war ich der meinung, dass ich mir einen schluck verdient habe...





und ne mooser hinterher...


----------



## seblubb (24. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... in den cx rennen so ab u17 geht es los... die hürden werden gesprungen. sieht nicht nur cool aus, sondern verschafft auch, je nach strecke, einen zeitvorteil. also habe ich mir einen freischwebenden ast gesucht und probiert. vorteil: der klügere gibt nach. das timing wird besser, aber der arsch ist noch zu träge...
> Anhang anzeigen 807766
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Lesetipp


----------



## a.nienie (25. Dezember 2018)

seblubb schrieb:


> Danke für den Lesetipp


fang aber mit dem ersten (von drei) an ;-)


----------



## seblubb (25. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fang aber mit dem ersten (von drei) an ;-)


Trilogie bestellt


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2018)

ihr kennt das, man macht was aus, schwingt sich auf das eingangquerrad und trifft den kollegen, der sein 160mm HT genommen hat...
war trotzdem ganz gut auf der anderen rheinseite, wir sind gefühlt nur bergauf gefahren, da konnte er seinen vermeintlichen materialvorteil nicht ausspielen und ich mit meinen 42/17 total punkten ;-)
irgendwann war das licht weg und ich hatte nur das notrücklicht dabei, deshalb mit der s-bahn zurück.




besinnlichkeit spielt die tage eine große rolle, ich besinne mich auf das wesentliche: radfahren und pfandflaschen leeren ;-)

gute vorsätze für das neue jahr (wie jedes jahr):



grüße an tempus fuckit (basel), danke für das shirt jungs.

in diesem sinne: scheiss drauf!


----------



## shibby68 (26. Dezember 2018)

@a.nienie absolut wahre Worte. Besinnlichkeit & Ruhr


----------



## shibby68 (26. Dezember 2018)

Geiler Tag


----------



## ploerre (26. Dezember 2018)

2h / 50km /500 hm nonstop mit 42:14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (26. Dezember 2018)

Besinnlich? Pfffft....


----------



## absvrd (26. Dezember 2018)

@ploerre 
Legst du da die Ellbogen auf dem Lenker ab?


----------



## shibby68 (27. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Rommos (28. Dezember 2018)

32km Spaß trotz Kälte


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2018)

ne runde gedreht


----------



## Bener (30. Dezember 2018)

@a.nienie Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Steinkreis kenne...  Nicht zufällig in Heddesheim am See?


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2018)

Bener schrieb:


> @a.nienie Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Steinkreis kenne...  Nicht zufällig in Heddesheim am See?


nein. das ist nahe der main/rhein mündung.


----------



## kordesh (31. Dezember 2018)

Gerade von meiner allerersten SSP Tour und meiner ersten Tour mit Starrgabel im Gelände zurück.
Das ist mal echt was anderes.
Einige Erkenntnisse gewonnen 

1. wie entspannt man anfängt rumzurollern, wenn es flach ist. Geht ja eh nicht schneller
2. mit ein bisschen Verstand und langsamer als sonst gefahren, geht mit der Starrgabel und wenig Druck in den Reifen sehr viel mehr als gedacht. Ich dachte Treppen und felsige Passagen werden richtig ätzend - weit gefehlt. Geht ja echt gut
3. viel hilf manchmal viel. Schlammig berghoch, wo man mit Schaltung versucht ne n cleveren Gang zu wählen und mit Gefühl hochzutreten geht mit nur einem Gang genauso gut... wenn man wie ein Beseeker in die Pedalen knallt 
4. auch 380hm können einem die Beine ganz schön zerpflücken 
5. die billigen Shimanos bremsen auch....

Und hier mal ein paar Bilder





Sowas hat mir am meisten Spaß gemacht:





So viele schöne Räder hätte man aus der Brücke zimmern können


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2018)

man kann den spass noch etwas steigern...



 
... indem man die hintere scheibe gegen ein ritzel tauscht 

btw: dein vorbau ist ein aktueller ritchey classic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (31. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> man kann den spass noch etwas steigern...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 810129
> ... indem man die hintere scheibe gegen ein ritzel tauscht
> ...



Haha! wie geil. Ritzel für die 6-Loch Aufnahme? Aber nur eine Bremse ist bei meinem Gewicht knapp unter 0,1t aber irgendwie geht so. 

Nee!!! Das Rad ist absoluter Restekist-Lowbudget- ich probiere Eingang- Aufbau. Das ist dieser Vorbau von CNC Bikes.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2018)

kordesh schrieb:


> Haha! wie geil. Ritzel für die 6-Loch Aufnahme? Aber nur eine Bremse ist bei meinem Gewicht knapp unter 0,1t aber irgendwie geht so.
> ...


fixed halt, wie rücktritt nur... anders.
nennt sich disc cog gibt es zb von velosolo.co.uk


----------



## Rommos (31. Dezember 2018)

a.nienie schrieb:


> man kann den spass noch etwas steigern...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 810129
> ... indem man die hintere scheibe gegen ein ritzel tauscht
> ...


Hinterrad richtig rum eingebaut, Bremse dran, Sattel in schwarz - ein Traumbike


----------



## -zor- (1. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hinterrad richtig rum eingebaut, Bremse dran, Sattel in schwarz - ein Traumbike



genau mein Gedanke ... 
vielleicht noch den Stersatz in silber, aber ansonsten 

@a.nienie  was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> genau mein Gedanke ...
> vielleicht noch den Stersatz in silber, aber ansonsten
> 
> @a.nienie  was ist das für ein Lenker?


danke jungs, aber der sattel bleibt. griffe/lenkerband dann passend.

steuersatz silber ist geplant, hat aber keine eile.

lenker ist ein funn fatboy mit 15mm rise, glaube 785mm

und da so ein rad immer baustelle ist, sind schon ein paar updates in planung: 

400er sattelstütze (safety first)
vorbau polieren
endlich die schmale kette montieren
neuer LRS mit king naben, weil vorhanden und silber. felgenfrage noch nicht final geklärt, aber vermutlich dt, brauche 28loch


----------



## TheQwerror (2. Januar 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gerade von meiner allerersten SSP Tour und meiner ersten Tour mit Starrgabel im Gelände zurück.
> Das ist mal echt was anderes.
> Einige Erkenntnisse gewonnen
> 
> ...


Was ist das den für ein Rahmen? Sieht ja gar nicht mal so blöd aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (2. Januar 2019)

TheQwerror schrieb:


> Was ist das den für ein Rahmen? Sieht ja gar nicht mal so blöd aus!



Moin! 
fährt sich auch echt ganz gut. 
Ist ein Redline Monocog 29er von 2007 hier ausm Singlespeed-Verkaufsthread.


----------



## ploerre (2. Januar 2019)

XmaskX schrieb:


> @ploerre
> Legst du da die Ellbogen auf dem Lenker ab?


Das nicht, aber die Unterarme. Lenker ist oben weich gewickelt, geht gut.


----------



## shibby68 (2. Januar 2019)

Dunkel, Baart gefroren, dicke Beine und ein Lächeln im Gesicht.
2019 läuft gut an.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. Januar 2019)

geht mir genauso, ausser dass ich mit was zum schalten unterwegs war


----------



## shibby68 (2. Januar 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> geht mir genauso, ausser dass ich mit was zum schalten unterwegs war


das kann ich nicht gutheissen


----------



## seblubb (3. Januar 2019)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Dunkel, Baart gefroren, dicke Beine und ein Lächeln im Gesicht.
> 2019 läuft gut an.


Kann ich auch bieten. Bis auf das mit dem Gesichtsflokati


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2019)

Mit Bier im Gepäck laüfts schon gut


----------



## randinneur (5. Januar 2019)

Ist das ein Singular Swift unter der Matschkruste?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. Januar 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ist das ein Singular Swift unter der Matschkruste?


Das wäre schön! Leider ist es nur ein Charge Cooker.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2019)

charge hat damals aber solide räder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Januar 2019)

städtisches querradfahren.
eigentlich alles dabei: 
schnelle geraden, kurze rampen, schräghang, treppen
...

brücken



 

sand


 

rampen (parkhaus uphill)


 

hindernisse




...



danach die zwei elite rennen (brussels university cyclocross) im stream geguckt.


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> städtisches querradfahren.
> eigentlich alles dabei:
> schnelle geraden, kurze rampen, schräghang, treppen
> ...
> ...



cooler Garten...


----------



## Burba (6. Januar 2019)

mal wieder an der Elbe...


----------



## shibby68 (6. Januar 2019)

Kein Bock auf ne Tour also bissl Spielerei


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2019)

Die Elbe füllt sich...


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich dich hier mal live sehe


----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2019)

ob ich dieses jahr noch mal den spass im neuschnee habe?


----------



## seblubb (12. Januar 2019)

Die kurze Hose war goldrichtig bei dem Wetter...


 
Grüße in die Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (12. Januar 2019)

Du kennst keine Gnade, oder?


----------



## seblubb (12. Januar 2019)

Für wen?
Sollte die Frage beantworten


----------



## randinneur (12. Januar 2019)

Ich hör dein Pompino bis hier danach schreien, Du Folterknecht.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Januar 2019)

soll hier jetzt auch glatt werden, also spikes montiert
...


----------



## seblubb (12. Januar 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich hör dein Pompino bis hier danach schreien, Du Folterknecht.


Was du gehört hast waren Freudenschreie 

Aber es stimmt schon; mit mir muss der Bock so einiges mitmachen - außer regelmäßiges Putzen (Antrieb ausgenommen)


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. Januar 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Die kurze Hose war goldrichtig bei dem Wetter...
> Anhang anzeigen 814229
> Grüße in die Alpen


Fährst du fixed? Oder nur mit einer Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (12. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> soll hier jetzt auch glatt werden, also spikes montiert



Das gehört auf den Sattel montiert. Anfänger...


----------



## seblubb (12. Januar 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Fährst du fixed? Oder nur mit einer Bremse?


fixed


----------



## Seppl- (12. Januar 2019)

Schon paar Tage her, doch bei diesem Wetter aktuell sehnt man sich nach trockenen Straßen  

Fixed nach Bamberg, beim Skidden Kurbel kurzweilig ruiniert, 15er Ringschlüssel und paar Steine haben es aber wieder hinbekommen, hielt noch 40 km


----------



## stahlinist (13. Januar 2019)

Souverän behoben
Auch wenn's nur Deine Low-Budget-Scheese ist: es wird sich doch irgendwie eine halbwegs manierliche Kurbel gebraucht für'n schmalen Taler finden, die erstens einem pensionierten Pöschoh angemessen ist und zweitens kein solches Stanzblech-Verhalten an den Tag legt, wie die montierte
Sugino oder Sakae wären die Begriffe, welche ich an Deiner Stelle einmal einer großen Kleinanzeigenplattform verfüttern würde


----------



## Seppl- (13. Januar 2019)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Souverän behoben
> Auch wenn's nur Deine Low-Budget-Scheese ist: es wird sich doch irgendwie eine halbwegs manierliche Kurbel gebraucht für'n schmalen Taler finden, die erstens einem pensionierten Pöschoh angemessen ist und zweitens kein solches Stanzblech-Verhalten an den Tag legt, wie die montierte
> Sugino oder Sakae wären die Begriffe, welche ich an Deiner Stelle einmal einer großen Kleinanzeigenplattform verfüttern würde


Danke dir!

Ich hab Kurbel schon gewechselt auf ne recht günstige, kann dir nicht mal sagen was für eine, dazu gab es noch Plaste Pedale und Straps.


----------



## Deleted 258893 (15. Januar 2019)




----------



## -zor- (15. Januar 2019)

lecker...


----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2019)

manchmal ist man halt obenauf...


----------



## caemis (17. Januar 2019)

November in Israel. Mit einer Nikonos III (eigentlich eine Unterwasserkamera) aus den 70ern aufgenommen. Bei Matsch und Dauerregen ist das Teil, komplett mechanisch, eine Wonne. Nur das mit den Fotos dauert eben ein wenig länger. Wie früher quasi.

In Zukunft kommt die Nikonos immer mit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> manchmal ist man halt obenauf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 816136


Beschde bike,ever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (17. Januar 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Beschde bike,ever!


Danke


----------



## Burba (18. Januar 2019)

Nachdem die Elbe in den letzten Monaten Niedrigstwasser führte, füllst sie dank der Schneefälle im Süden ihr Bett nun reichlich aus...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2019)

also wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte...


----------



## kordesh (19. Januar 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gerade von meiner allerersten SSP Tour und meiner ersten Tour mit Starrgabel im Gelände zurück.
> Das ist mal echt was anderes.
> Einige Erkenntnisse gewonnen
> 
> ...



Weitere Erkenntnisse :

6. möchte 1. streichen und Folgendes dafür einsetzen: in der Ebene annähernd Nähmaschine und berghoch immer nen zu dicken Gang ist einfach voll geil. Schon lange nicht mehr mit zitternden Beinen abgestiegen und schon gar nicht nach 35km und nur 400hm 

7. an dem Rad fehlt der tubeless-Aufbau: Aufm SSP will ich kein Werkzeug oder Schlauch dabei haben. Anziehen, Trinkflasche einpacken und los. Leider fährt bei 1,5 bar und Schlauch immer irgendwie der Gedanke an nen Plattfuß mit.

Kalt wars. Die Stadt lag noch son bisschen im Dornröschenschlaf:





Nicht nur ich war dick eingepackt






Schönes Wochenende


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2019)

turn the cross upside down...




... no one will be safe






ps: ja, ich habe einen kratzer mitten in der linse, ist jetzt halt das wasserzeichen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2019)

So muß das!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2019)

danke, meister.

es ist ja wieder etwas frischer draussen, zeit für den ein oder anderen glühwein, tee...

habe vorhin noch ein bild vom glühweinrennen 2018 gefunden und prompt ausgeliehen


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 816138​
> November in Israel. Mit einer Nikonos III (eigentlich eine Unterwasserkamera) aus den 70ern aufgenommen. Bei Matsch und Dauerregen ist das Teil, komplett mechanisch, eine Wonne. Nur das mit den Fotos dauert eben ein wenig länger. Wie früher quasi.
> 
> In Zukunft kommt die Nikonos immer mit


Wo warste da unterwegs ?


----------



## cherokee190 (20. Januar 2019)

Morgenrunde mit'm "Crosser" an der jüngst Sturm- und Hochwasser geplagten Küste ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2019)

gemischter 4er auf trails


 
2:2


----------



## Burba (20. Januar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Morgenrunde mit'm "Crosser" an der jüngst Sturm- und Hochwasser geplagten Küste ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 817149 Anhang anzeigen 817150 Anhang anzeigen 817151 Anhang anzeigen 817152 Anhang anzeigen 817153 Anhang anzeigen 817154 Anhang anzeigen 817155 Anhang anzeigen 817156



Fein... da bin ich auch gern mal unterwegs...
(und auch fein, dass du beim posten in verschiedenen Freds auch unterschiedliche Fotos einstellst )


----------



## shibby68 (22. Januar 2019)

tolle Bilder hier.
Ich führe ein schlechtes Leben. Radfahren, Bierchen und Grillen. Es ist kaum auszuhalten


----------



## seblubb (25. Januar 2019)

1 Gang
Kein Freilauf
Kein Grip
Kein Problem


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Januar 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> 1 Gang
> Kein Freilauf
> Kein Grip
> Kein Problem
> Anhang anzeigen 819001


Was haste denn in dem Beutel? Streusalz


----------



## a.nienie (26. Januar 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was haste denn in dem Beutel? Streusalz


vogelfutter, tierlieb und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (26. Januar 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was haste denn in dem Beutel? Streusalz


Handschuhfach  Futter -für mich-, Schlüssel, Zugangskarte fürn Industriepark, da schneller gegriffen als aus der Jackentasche
Hab keinen Bock den Schlüssel immer aus einer der Jackentaschen rauszukramen  Außerdem stehe ich so nicht morgens am Fahrradständer wie ein Turnbeutelvergesser


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2019)

6. darmstädter glühweinrennen

ehrlich, das zeug war ekelhaft. mein magen wollte nach dem dritten becher nicht mehr, ging dann aber doch irgendwie weiter...
platzierung? keine ahnung, irgendwo vorne, also nicht ganz vorne aber auch nicht letzter ;-)


 
es war keine wehrsportübung, ehrlich, sondern


 
großer sport!


 
zumindest mein rad hat etwas gewonnen.


 
jo.



danke an https://www.facebook.com/DGWRCX/ und cafe hesse, die käsespätzle haben das meiste wieder gerichtet.


----------



## randinneur (27. Januar 2019)

Herrlich schäbiges Wetter.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2019)

hier der beweis, dass ich heute auch wirklich rennen gefahren bin. die vorbelastung SA war taktisch nicht so klug, ersichtlich an der leicht fertigen körperhaltung. 1 std. + 1 runde... hart.




danke für das bild @stuhli


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Januar 2019)

Kleiner (Schnee-)Nightride auf Stuttgarts zweithöchsten Hügel. Errichtet aus Kriegstrümmern...


----------



## killercouch (29. Januar 2019)

Hatte auch mal Lust auf Schnee, aber da hat man ja hier im flachen Mitteldeutschland keine Chance... Also auf gen naheliegendem Mittelgebirge!

Geht ja schonmal ganz nett los


 

Tragen Teil 1, Ursache: Steine (ok, und fehlendes Fahrkönnen)


 

So ab 700 Metern lag dann schon ordentlich Schnee, leider sehr verharscht, ließ sich bescheiden fahren...


 

Was soll sowas???


 

Tragen Teil 2, Ursache: Schnee



Ganz oben


 

Rückfahrt im Zug... jetzt neu mit EBike-Infrastruktur...


----------



## seblubb (29. Januar 2019)

killercouch schrieb:


>


Soll heißen, demnächst wird die Bahn zu spät sein, weil nicht mehr genügend Spannung am Motor anliegt


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Soll heißen, demnächst wird die Bahn zu spät sein, weil nicht mehr genügend Spannung am Motor anliegt


jetzt mal unter uns: wer schleppt seine ladegerät mit???


----------



## Deleted 23985 (29. Januar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt mal unter uns: wer schleppt seine ladegerät mit???


ich hoffe mal keiner unter uns  
Aber so ein Ingenieur im Ruhestand.... den überrascht so schnell keine Situation, WEIL er hat da mal von einem gehört, der.... dass wird ihm sicher nicht passieren! Da findet sich auch ein Zentrierständer in den Gepäckträgertaschen!


----------



## killercouch (29. Januar 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Soll heißen, demnächst wird die Bahn zu spät sein, weil nicht mehr genügend Spannung am Motor anliegt



Zumindest, wenn Tweety nachlädt... 



a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt mal unter uns: wer schleppt seine ladegerät mit???



Apotheke, Pferde und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (29. Januar 2019)

killercouch schrieb:


> Zumindest, wenn Tweety nachlädt...


Dann bewegt sich gar nix mehr

und zu dir Herr der tausend Räder  hat @superpink schon alles notwendige gesagt


----------



## herrundmeister (29. Januar 2019)

RRC Endspurt Saisonabschluss. Singlespeed immerhin bei den alten Herren auf dem Podium trotz zuviel Minztee am Vorabend


----------



## Peter Lang (29. Januar 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2019)

endlich etwas schnee


----------



## Triturbo (30. Januar 2019)

Was machst du auf dem Grundstück von meinem Opa?


----------



## seblubb (30. Januar 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Was machst du auf dem Grundstück von meinem Opa?


Deines Opas Grundstück? Das sieht aus wie mein Schreibtisch!


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Was machst du auf dem Grundstück von meinem Opa?


pinkeln ;-)


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Januar 2019)

Lange Pause gehabt zu lange. Kalt war es aber Spaß macht es immer wieder mit dem Ssp und nicht mehr lange dann kommt ja ein richtiges Ssp ins Haus.


 

 

 
Gruß Maik


----------



## randinneur (31. Januar 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> und nicht mehr lange dann kommt ja ein richtiges Ssp ins Haus.



Was ist denn an dem jetzigen falsch?


Ich rieche einen neuen Aufbaufaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (31. Januar 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Was ist denn an dem jetzigen falsch?
> 
> 
> Ich rieche einen neuen Aufbaufaden.



Vermutlich der Kettenspanner...


----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2019)

Es ist aus (ich kann's kaum schreiben ohne über die Tastatur zu reiern) Alu


----------



## killercouch (31. Januar 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Es ist aus (ich kann's kaum schreiben ohne über die Tastatur zu reiern) Alu



Dass das erlaubt ist... immerhin pörbl Hobbe...


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Januar 2019)

Jo Jungs ohne Kettenspanner und dann noch Steel.


----------



## Burba (31. Januar 2019)

Herrliche Sonne heute...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (1. Februar 2019)

War bereits an anderer Stelle, aber hier passt's auch


----------



## -zor- (1. Februar 2019)

jipppp passt Bestens


----------



## gpzmandel (1. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> War bereits an anderer Stelle, aber hier passt's auch


Wo hast Du den Akku versteckt ? Geile Bilder und Bike


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


>


Feines Moxie 
wenn die nur 135 ausfaller hätten

was fährtst du für eine Übersetzung?


----------



## Adieu (1. Februar 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den Akku versteckt ? Geile Bilder und Bike


Der Steinbock hat den Akku gefressen.



böser_wolf schrieb:


> Feines Moxie
> wenn die nur 135 ausfaller hätten
> 
> was fährtst du für eine Übersetzung?


32/18
Alle meine Bikes haben Boost, echt ein Genuss mit den verschiedenen Radsätzen spielen zu können. So konnte ich das Moxie bereits fahren, während die vordere Felge (war am langhub Trailbike am Hinterrad, schlug ein kleines Loch rein in den Felsen - Freund reparierte diese professionell) in Reparatur war und noch eingespeicht werden muss.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Der Steinbock hat den Akku gefressen.
> 
> 
> 32/18
> Alle meine Bikes haben Boost, echt ein Genuss mit den verschiedenen Radsätzen spielen zu können. So konnte ich das Moxie bereits fahren, während die vordere Felge (war am langhub Trailbike am Hinterrad, schlug ein kleines Loch rein in den Felsen - Freund reparierte diese professionell) in Reparatur war und noch eingespeicht werden muss.



damit in den Bergen respekt
ich hab was für meine Rohloff gesucht und mit den Jungs geschrieben 
aber 148 geht sich net aus dann wurde es das Sick


----------



## kordesh (1. Februar 2019)

Alpinum schrieb:


> War bereits an anderer Stelle, aber hier passt's auch



Die Größenangaben auf der Homepage sind ja geil. Long und longer


----------



## Peter Lang (3. Februar 2019)

Mit der Wampe durch die Pampe


----------



## guitarman-3000 (3. Februar 2019)

Pampe war hier auch, aber mit nett Sonne garniert...


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Februar 2019)

Angangs noch gefroren, später alles aufgeweicht ........ perfekter Tag für's Surly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (3. Februar 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Angangs noch gefroren, später alles aufgeweicht ........ perfekter Tag für's Surly
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 822297
> Anhang anzeigen 822298
> ...


Echt, so ein geiler Trecker


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2019)

aber echt. nur das lenkerband macht mir angst. mit was hast Du das behandelt? mud-off


----------



## cherokee190 (3. Februar 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber echt. nur das lenkerband macht mir angst. mit was hast Du das behandelt? mud-off



alles unbehandelt  und beim näheren hinsehen sieht's dann doch nicht mehr so weiß aus


----------



## shibby68 (3. Februar 2019)

Mega surly. Für mich gab es 1fach nur Sonntag


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Februar 2019)

Montags nicht arbeiten müssen ist klasse


 


 
So gefällts mir doch am besten


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Februar 2019)

Hat eigentlich jmd vor, zur Europameisterschaft nach Italien zu fahren Anfang Mai?


----------



## meinhardon (6. Februar 2019)

Fährt wer zur WM nach Slowenien?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. Februar 2019)

uuh, noch besser! ich werd versuchen es einzurichten


----------



## meinhardon (7. Februar 2019)

Sag Bescheid, wenn´s konkret wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Februar 2019)

jep, mach ich, dito!


----------



## kordesh (9. Februar 2019)

Heute morgen war Wetterchen bei uns. Da habe ich ne kleine „Industrietour“ gemacht...

#nofilter 

Kran am Kanal:





Dickschiff in Spielzeugschaufel





Resterampe vor Restehaus






Wieder nur 400hm, wieder zitternde Beine und wieder den nur einen Gang verflucht und gefeiert...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Februar 2019)

etwas ekliges Wetter, Matsch, Regen, Wind und 5 Grad


 
... aber da oben siehts ja heller aus:


 
was ist ekliger als Regen, Matsch, Wind und 5 Grad?


 
richtig! Schneeregen, Schneematsch, Wind und 0 Grad 


 
oben wirds immer mehr, dafür etwas trockener


 
'Right Tool for the Job'


 
zum Glück ist der Hund aus Russland 


 
Die Fahrt hat die absolute Überlegenheit der Rücktrittbremse bewiesen, da Wetter- und Fingerunabhängig


----------



## seblubb (12. Februar 2019)

Und der Hund so: (mit russischem Akzent) Bitch please. Das ist wie Frühsommer


----------



## randinneur (12. Februar 2019)

Einen stand-up-thread "an evening with @seblubb" bitte!


----------



## shibby68 (12. Februar 2019)

Man muss ja immer wieder betonen, dass sich hier die vernünftigsten Menschen des Forums tummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (13. Februar 2019)

So ein Bild wollte ich auch mal machen.





Aber um 32/17 flüssig zum Weissen Stein zu bewegen brauch ich wieder mehr Training


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2019)




----------



## guitarman-3000 (15. Februar 2019)

Hier nur semi- frozen....


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. Februar 2019)

Jungfernfahrt 2019


 


Trinkwasserbehälter, allerdings fehlen 500 ml, die sind in der Trinkflasche.


 


Hier ging es früher bergab


----------



## -zor- (17. Februar 2019)

#einstellrunde 
#steelisreal
#singlespeed


----------



## Triturbo (17. Februar 2019)

Heute viele schöne Kilometer mit dem BMC gefahren, der neue X-One macht einen guten Job


----------



## Burba (18. Februar 2019)

mal völlig andere Gegend...



 

 

 

 

 
auf Sylt...


----------



## randinneur (18. Februar 2019)

Beim ersten Bild dachte ich, Du machst Urlaub in den schottischen Highlands.


----------



## Burba (19. Februar 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Beim ersten Bild dachte ich, Du machst Urlaub in den schottischen Highlands.


Ah,ok...da war ich noch nicht. Aber diese Dünenlandschaft im Sylter Norden hat unwirkliches, grad jetzt, wo da fast alles in Sand oder vertrocknetem Braun ist...


----------



## guitarman-3000 (19. Februar 2019)

Mitten im Stuttgarter Talkessel gibt es einen kleinen Park mit jeder Menge Mammuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. Februar 2019)

Schotterradfahren, gemischte Tüte fürn €, legga Bierchen.
Gute Zeit verleben ist 1fach


----------



## Bener (20. Februar 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Mitten im Stuttgarter Talkessel gibt es einen kleinen Park mit jeder Menge Mammuts


Das ist der Exotenwald in Weinheim. Muss man wissen.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (20. Februar 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Das ist der Exotenwald in Weinheim. Muss man wissen.


?


----------



## Bener (20. Februar 2019)

Na, der Wald mit den vielen Sequoia, der ist in Weinheim an der Bergstraße. Nennt sich Exotenwald, weil da noch viele andere, exotische Bäume wachsen.


----------



## Burba (21. Februar 2019)

Mal ne Citytour...


 

 
ein seltsames Geschwür...


----------



## Burba (22. Februar 2019)

Endlich mal dazu gekommen, um das Tempelhofer Feld zu rollen...


----------



## -zor- (23. Februar 2019)

1. schöne Mittwoch Tour bei geilstem Winterwetter ....


----------



## -zor- (25. Februar 2019)

am Sonntag war natürlich auch Mittwoch angesagt...


----------



## herrundmeister (25. Februar 2019)

Frühsport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (25. Februar 2019)

silberne Felgen


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2019)

die blaue tupper thermotasse wird man noch aus deinen toten, kalten händen nehmen müßen ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (25. Februar 2019)

Rumgraveln, Sonne genießen, kleine Bierchenauswahl. Chöööön


----------



## gpzmandel (26. Februar 2019)

Halde Norddeutschland mit Bikepark geht auch mit Ssp.


 


Gruß Maik


----------



## -zor- (2. März 2019)

in the middle of nowhere...

#döberitzerheide









Dorf Döberitz ... mehr gibs nicht mehr


----------



## versteher (2. März 2019)

Ah... Neuer Lenker - Neues Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (3. März 2019)

Mittwochs auf Rømø ...



 

 

 

am breitesten Strand Europas, 34:20 war gegen Wind schon ganz schön stramm aber Dank Dropbar konnte ich mich schön klein machen


----------



## spinner69 (3. März 2019)

Das Bike aus der Bike


----------



## cherokee190 (3. März 2019)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Das Bike aus der Bike



ja genau


----------



## versteher (3. März 2019)

Cooles Foto! 


cherokee190 schrieb:


> Mittwochs auf Rømø ...


----------



## Rommos (4. März 2019)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Das Bike aus der Bike





cherokee190 schrieb:


> ja genau


Welche Ausgabe? die aktuelle 3/19? Hol ich mir äußerst selten, das wäre es mir wert


----------



## cherokee190 (4. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Welche Ausgabe? die aktuelle 3/19? Hol ich mir äußerst selten, das wäre es mir wert



Müsste die 4/19 sein, also die die jetzt neu raus kommt. Aber ich habe die BIKE  selbst noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## spinner69 (4. März 2019)

Jop, ist in der Ausgabe 4/2019 auf Seite 82 (ganzseitiges Bild) und 83 (Text).


----------



## null-2wo (4. März 2019)

kleine tour:
mit sturmtief bernhard im rücken und flussabwärts schöne 49 km in glatten zwei stunden abgegravelt, und dabei die nightridesaison gestartet. busch&müller bäschde


----------



## cherokee190 (5. März 2019)

Sonnenschein und fast frühlingshafte Temperaturen auf Rømø. Tour mit dem Wednesday durch die Plantagen Kirkeby und Vråby und am Strand wieder zurück ....


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2019)

Ich finde, Stahl-Starr-Eingänger und industrielle Tristesse passen prima zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (8. März 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 835338
> 
> Ich finde, Stahl-Starr-Eingänger und industrielle Tristesse passen prima zusammen


Hab ich mich schon das letzte mal gefragt, als ich dein Cotic sah: Hast du die Gabel in Wagenfarbe lackieren lassen oder passte das „by accident“?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (8. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab ich mich schon das letzte mal gefragt, als ich dein Cotic sah: Hast du die Gabel in Wagenfarbe lackieren lassen oder passte das „by accident“?



By accident 

Der Clou: im Dunkeln floruresziert die Gabel, und zwar nicht zu knapp! Könnte ich leider mangels ordentlicher Kamera noch nicht knipsen...


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2019)




----------



## Angemalt (9. März 2019)

Ein Gang und sechs Beine....


----------



## -zor- (13. März 2019)

Feierabend Home Runde


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2019)

noch schnell vor dem Regen ☔️


----------



## -zor- (17. März 2019)

alle guten Dinge sind 3, also wurde es heute affig


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2019)

nach dem regen ist vor dem regen.

motivationsschub durch krach


 

strandbadfeeling


 
eine freilufttasse und karottenkuchen


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2019)

Nach amtl. Wetterprognose sollte es heute nicht regnen. Somit Zeit für ein ssp Treffen mit @Vegeta2205 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2019)

das 8bar vs surly ist wie wenn Du mit dem messer zu einer schießerei gehst ;-)


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2019)

Danke manchmal leider schon


----------



## gpzmandel (17. März 2019)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Nach amtl. Wetterprognose sollte es heute nicht regnen. Somit Zeit für ein ssp Treffen mit @Vegeta2205 ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839111 Anhang anzeigen 839112 Anhang anzeigen 839113


@cherokee190  Was haste denn da für schöne Felgen auf dem Surly?


----------



## cherokee190 (17. März 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> @cherokee190  Was haste denn da für schöne Felgen auf dem Surly?



das sind folierte P.O.G Felgen 27.5" in 50mm Breite


----------



## meinhardon (19. März 2019)

RTW-Kühl an die Nase und ohne Handschuhe (2°C)


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2019)

Für meine Verhältnisse war ich früh dran. 
So früh, dass ich das Bild vom Rad verwackelt habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. März 2019)

Morgens gemütlich Beine austreten


----------



## _stalker_ (22. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das 8bar vs surly ist wie wenn Du mit dem messer zu einer schießerei gehst ;-)



Je nachdem, ob grade Straße oder rauhes Gelände gefahren wird, dreht sich allerdings quasi um, wer welchen Gegenstand in der Hand hält


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2019)

während die rapha krieger strava linien ziehen, gehe ich bier & comics kaufen. 
singlespeedy as fuck!

jeden tag steht ein dummer auf...
ein beispiel


 

ändet aber nichts daran, dass das wetter top ist. wissen leider auch die anderen ;-)
besonders die ganzen beweglichen hindernisse (nein, nicht fussgänger, das passt shon, ich meine pedelecpiloten)

wenige km, viele gemütliche pausen. mtb gibt es morgen. heute nur cruisen.
1.


 
2.

 
2 1/2


 
jetzt weiter mit lady mechanika (splitter)

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Burba (23. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> während die rapha krieger strava linien ziehen...




Jung, nix gegen Rapha, geiles Material...trag ich täglich, auch ohne Radl (nur Unterbuxen können die nicht...)


----------



## -zor- (24. März 2019)

Sonntags City Tour


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2019)

irgendwie war es heute etwas schattiger und gegenwind auf dem rückweg, also nur eine verkürzte runde.


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2019)

immerhin kann man jetzt auch mal anhalten ohne auszukühlen.


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2019)

erst flohmarkt










dann snack





dann großer s p o r t ;-)


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. März 2019)

Rainbow Live doppel LP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (31. März 2019)

Interessante Mischung Andie. Ich musste erstmal Klaus Krüger googlen, Deicide kenn ich ja .
Was ist in der Schüssel, Löwenzahntee?


----------



## meinhardon (31. März 2019)

Ich war gestern auch mit dem Bushwacker unterwegs. Das erste Mal kurz/kurz diese Jahr (und das im März).


 

 

 Zu guter Letzt ist mir dann noch ein Niet der Kette aufgegangen. Dabei wurde ein Zahn des Surly Blattes so verbogen, dass die Kette runterläuft. Muss demnach auf den Amboss zum Kaltrichten!


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2019)

das surly überlebt das. ist aber ärgerlich auf tour.


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Rainbow Live doppel LP


ein gutes auge. und ja, ich liebe die band. mit tarot woman nerve ich immer meine kollegen.
bei den platten weiss ich gar nicht mehr, was ich das rausgezogen habe...
aus dem kopf: deep purple - perfect stranger <3, eine allman brothers best of doppel-LP, drei spanische gitarrengezupfe platten. paco de lucia :doppeldaumen:



meinhardon schrieb:


> Interessante Mischung Andie. Ich musste erstmal Klaus Krüger googlen, Deicide kenn ich ja .
> Was ist in der Schüssel, Löwenzahntee?


das leben ist viel zu kurz um sich auf einen stil festzulegen. die al green zb haben wir immer in der agentur gehört, bei der ich vorher gearbeitet habe. die nachtschichetn waren oft begleitet von sendungen wie schwarzweiss (radiosendung, die es leider nicht mehr gibt) und wir haben die musikbestände regelmäßig erweitert, weil die uns dauernd auf komische ideen gebracht haben. ich meine erst läuft james brown, dann sachen wie mogwai - hunted by a freak...
die klaus krüger habe ich geschenkt bekommen, ist auf kosmische kuriere (klaus schulze label) und wird auch so ein flächensynthieding sein. anna von hauswolf hat mir @herrundmeister auf einer nächtlichen autofahrt vorgespielt, creepy, aber schön.

ach so, dass ist einfacher grüntee, der wird mehrmals aufgegossen und die blätter setzen sich irgendwann am boden ab. bitter wird er auch nicht, also ist lose kein problem.

@schweigende mehrheit: sorry für offtopic


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. März 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ein gutes auge


die Platte begleitet mich schon mein halbes Leben. Mir hats dieses Rainbow/Deep Purple/Black Sabbath-Konglomerat angetan


----------



## cherokee190 (31. März 2019)

Gestern kam mal kurz, für einen Tag, der Frühling bei uns vorbei. Also mit @Vegeta2205 eine Runde über das Ivendorfer Hochmoor zur Glashäger Quelle ...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. April 2019)

Gesperrte Landstraßen sind die besten Radwege. 




 Auch Enten lieben Singletrails.


----------



## Rommos (3. April 2019)

.....wieder mal gut 2 Std. unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Peter Lang (7. April 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2019)

gestern


 

*monopoly rallycat race*

6 checkpoints
viel sand
ungünstige würfel
42/17
dicke beine
gute truppe
heidenspass


----------



## -zor- (7. April 2019)

Sonntags Familienrunde


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. April 2019)

zweite Runde..


----------



## gpzmandel (7. April 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> zweite Runde..
> Anhang anzeigen 847434
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 847435
> Anhang anzeigen 847436


Ich dachte erst der Lenker passt nicht richtig zum Rahmen, weil anderes Rot. Aber der passt ja sowas von . Auch die Blautöne


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. April 2019)

Danke! das rot ist schon ein bisschen daneben getroffen, aber damit hatte ich gerechnet und mich störts nicht. Wie gesagt, gestern in der Abendsonne hat die Kamera dieses komische Pink aus dem Rot gemacht, dabei hatte das eigentlich so schön geleuchtet...


----------



## killercouch (8. April 2019)

Arbeit ruft erst nachmittags... 



 

Alt trifft neu:








Die Schweine!!!




Egal, dann anders:




Yeah, Baby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (8. April 2019)

killercouch schrieb:


>





> Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads.


----------



## caemis (9. April 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2019)




----------



## Peter Lang (9. April 2019)

killercouch schrieb:


> Arbeit ruft erst nachmittags...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## killercouch (9. April 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber gefällt mir .





Und immer noch nicht geschafft, mal welche nachzumachen...


----------



## killercouch (9. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 848159



Zuerst aufm Mini-Schlaufone-Display betrachtet...
Wasn das fürn komisches Bauwerk? Und wo is da das Fahrrad???

Schönes Bild!


----------



## cherokee190 (14. April 2019)

Mittwochs am Sonntag  ..... bissel Regen, aber dafür etwas milder als die letzten Tage


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2019)

klare vorgabe



[x] cobbles



tee + feigen




es riecht nach grüner soße (oder ich hatte einfach nur hunger)



ein online abgleich brachte keine übereinstimmung. also zumindest sehe ich weder borretsch noch sauerampfer.

apres velo (weissabgleich vom mobiltelefon ist mist, die farbe des brotes ist etwas blass)


----------



## seblubb (15. April 2019)

Nachtrag von Samstag:
Wollte mal wieder eine längere Strecke am Stück und ohne Pendler-Backroller fahren. Einfach Strecke machen, keine Höhenmeterquälereien.
Kurz auf dem Balkon angetestet ob es wirklich so kühl ist wie es die komischen Flocken suggerieren (ja aber kurze Hose passt) und dann ab aufs Rad.

obligatorisches "Seht her ich kann freihändig Fahren"-Foto:



 

In Seligenstadt die neuen Schuhe/Cleats nochmal nachjustiert:


 

Wenig los, konnte gut Strecke machen bis ich das sah:


 

Hügel. So ganz ohne geht nicht, also über die Brücke und grob den Hügel angepeilt. Der Hügel war dann ein Weinberg und ab einem bestimmten Punkteiner gewissen Steigung sind Schotter und fixed keine Kumpels mehr:




Linse dreckig? Nein. Flocken! 


 

Weiter hoch gequält und extra für das Foto angehalten



Mit drücken, fluchen und ein bisschen Schieben ging's dann doch noch ganz hoch, wieder runter und -Überraschung- wieder hoch! Diesmal auf bestem Traumasphalt -Danke an den Freistaat- hoch nach Rückersbach mit Aussicht auf den nächsten Anstieg:


 
Weiter Richtung Aschaffenburg...



 

...um es links liegen zu lassen und weiter grob Richtung Darmstadt zu fahren. In Babenhausen bei km 80 war ich zugegeben etwas platt und die Moral war leicht im Keller:


 

...zum perfekten Zeitpunkt!
mit neuer Kraft weiter, das Ziel einen 25er Schnitt auf 100 km zu halten schien ohne größere Anstrengung machbar.

bei 99,9 km dann das: 


 
Snakebite...
Den schlampig geklebten selbstklebenden Flicken durfte ich 2 km weiter ersetzen aber ab da lief's. Bekannte Strecke, nochmal auf die Tube gedrückt.
Zuhause kurz vorm randalieren/heulen weil die Garmin Datei beschädigt war und erst eine Konvertierung in gpx den Upload ermöglichte:


 
Ziel erreicht, Form passt 

Wen's interessiert

Sonntag dann Paris-Roubaix passiv verfolgt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. April 2019)

Schöne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (16. April 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> ...
> Zuhause kurz vorm randalieren/heulen weil die Garmin Datei beschädigt war und erst eine Konvertierung in gpx den Upload ermöglichte...


hahaha nichts ist unwichtiger und gleichzeitig ärgerlicher als solche spiränzchen....


----------



## Angemalt (16. April 2019)

Kleine 60km-Tour heute früh....Volkach-Kitzingen-Iphofen-Volkach.


----------



## randinneur (20. April 2019)

Ist mir schleierhaft, aber es gibt grad kein Bike, das mir ein dermaßen breites Grinsen in die Fresse treibt. Da stimmt irgendwie alles. Selbst mit Gepäck will das Pferdchen schneller reiten. Aus einem kurzen Osterbesuch wurde schnell eine 100km Runde. 

Schöne Ostern euch.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2019)

Day of flachköpper.
Was zuerst war bleibt weiter offen.
Im Zweifelsfall erst menschliches, dann Materialversagen.
In jedem Fall blieb das Vorderrad plötzlich stehen.
Aktueller Befund: bisschen Haut weg, rechte Rippen zicken, Handgelenk wird dick, war aber voll beweglich.


----------



## Burba (20. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Day of flachköpper.
> Was zuerst war bleibt weiter offen.
> Im Zweifelsfall erst menschliches, dann Materialversagen.
> In jedem Fall blieb das Vorderrad plötzlich stehen.
> Aktueller Befund: bisschen Haut weg, rechte Rippen zicken, Handgelenk wird dick, war aber voll beweglich.



Äks...muss nicht sein...
gute Besserung...


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2019)

danke


----------



## randinneur (21. April 2019)

Uh. Gute Besserung! Rippen können sich ziehen. Hab das beim letzten Unfall erst drei Tage später gemerkt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (21. April 2019)

Shit - gute Besserung!


----------



## stuhli (21. April 2019)

Bessrungswünsche auch aus Monnem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Day of flachköpper.
> Was zuerst war bleibt weiter offen.
> Im Zweifelsfall erst menschliches, dann Materialversagen.
> In jedem Fall blieb das Vorderrad plötzlich stehen.
> Aktueller Befund: bisschen Haut weg, rechte Rippen zicken, Handgelenk wird dick, war aber voll beweglich.


Mach Sport ist gesund haben sie gesagt jaja
Get well soon
Ach Galerie
Neues Projekt



https://www.instagram.com/wolfenwelt/p/BwfC9feIQRV/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=kkoozykns4bz


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2019)

danke, jungs. handgelenk ist im moment am nervigsten. rippen sind "nur" lästig.
dienstag wieder auf's rad, weil arbeit und so...


----------



## µ_d (21. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Day of flachköpper.
> Was zuerst war bleibt weiter offen.
> Im Zweifelsfall erst menschliches, dann Materialversagen.
> In jedem Fall blieb das Vorderrad plötzlich stehen.
> Aktueller Befund: bisschen Haut weg, rechte Rippen zicken, Handgelenk wird dick, war aber voll beweglich.


Genau so habe ich mein Dew beendet. Bei mir war danach die Gabel sichtbar verbogen und der untere Lagersitz am Steuersatz ausgeschlagen....


----------



## shibby68 (21. April 2019)

@a.nienie gute Besserung


Hier bissl urban EI - ngang


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. April 2019)

von mir auch gute Besserung...
zu Ostern hart geupgradet:


----------



## killercouch (21. April 2019)

War eigentlich jemand bei dem Wetter NICHT unterwegs? 



 

Ja, ok @a.nienie, Du vermutlich nicht... obwohl... zuzutrauen wärs Dir...  Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (21. April 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> von mir auch gute Besserung...
> zu Ostern hart geupgradet:
> Anhang anzeigen 852843


Mega geil! 
Das ärgert mich jetzt, dass ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin. Kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich es nicht kopieren werde


----------



## I_am_X (22. April 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> von mir auch gute Besserung...
> zu Ostern hart geupgradet:
> Anhang anzeigen 852843


Da fehlt noch der Puky Lenkerschützer.

/Björn


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. April 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Mega geil!
> Das ärgert mich jetzt, dass ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin. Kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich es nicht kopieren werde


 Puky ist doch fuer alle da


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2019)

team puky :doppeldaumen:


----------



## herrundmeister (23. April 2019)

Wenigstens der Packesel war ssp unterwegs


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2019)

spass ist anders...


----------



## seblubb (23. April 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> spass ist anders...
> Anhang anzeigen 853472 Anhang anzeigen 853471


Tigerbalsam und gute Besserung


----------



## µ_d (23. April 2019)

Vielleicht einfach mehr mit rechts wichsen?

Gute besserung.


----------



## gpzmandel (29. April 2019)

Endlich nach einer 5 Tagetour mit meinem Sohn wieder Ssp. 



 
Gruß Maik


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Mai 2019)

Gestern seit langem das erste mal SSP im Wald
Fein wars 













https://instagram.com/p/Bw492t3ANkp/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (1. Mai 2019)

kurze Tour zum Tag der Arbeit.


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Mai 2019)

Heute los um die Sehenswürdigkeiten der Gegend abzuklappern.
Brücken gibt es zur Genüge


 

 

 
Aber hier wollte ich hin. Tagebau Inden.




 
Viel mehr Interessantes habe ich auf dem Rückweg nicht gefunden


----------



## -zor- (3. Mai 2019)

mit Frauchen zur Baumblüte nach Werder


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Mai 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> mit Frauchen zur Baumblüte nach Werder


da wollten wir auch erst vorbei am Sonntag qasi auf den Heimweg nach Franken


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2019)

italien soll um diese jahreszeit ganz geil sein...

https://www.instagram.com/ssec2019italy/


----------



## shibby68 (4. Mai 2019)

Krampenspass 1fach gut


----------



## I_am_X (5. Mai 2019)

Rapsblüte im Schleswig Holsteinischen Alpenvorland!











Leider nicht im Bild: Raps und Alpen. Irgendwas ist ja immer.

Auch nicht im Bild: Fröhlicher Gegenwind.

Und schon mal geschaut, wer uns am Mittwoch besuchen kommt, scheinbar niemand.


----------



## killercouch (5. Mai 2019)

Gestern beim Alley Cat MD City 2 - ein großer Spaß!
Im Team „2 Lastis für ein Hallelujah“, einmal SSP, einmal
geschaltet...








 



 

Immer mit dabei, der dritte Mann im Team:


----------



## kordesh (8. Mai 2019)

Es lohnt sich doch immer wieder abends noch eben ne Runde los zu fahren, auch wenn man nur ein Stündchen Zeit hat, Regen gemeldet ist und es lt. Thermometer kalt ist.

Ende vom Lied: furztrockenes Wetter, sonnig und die 10 Grad fühlten sich an wie 16, weil die Sonne doch schon ordentlich Dampf hat, selbst wenn die kurz davor ist, unterzugehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (10. Mai 2019)

Heute stand mal wieder der Barnim auf dem Programm ... Eine gesunde Mischung aus wenig Aspahlt, ordentliche Singletrails und vor allem Forststraßen. Startpunkt: Berlin Buch - Gorinsee - Liepnitzsee - Prenden - Ruhlesee - Sophienstädt - Lanke - Gorinsee - Karower Teiche - Pankow. Insgesamt 70km mit immerhin 650 Hm. Und ein Reh.


----------



## randinneur (12. Mai 2019)

Den obligatorischen Frühjahrsklassiker habe ich nun auch absolviert. Berlin - Kostrzyn, entspannte 138km leider ohne Pirogi-Essen, dafür aber mit unterhaltsamen Unterwegsbekanntschaften. Danke an die beiden Begleiter*innen. Eine Mitfahrerin hat das ganze fixed absolviert. Respekt. Dafür gings dann aber mit der Bahn zurück.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. Mai 2019)

nach längerer Krankheit lockeres Rollen in der Abendsonne


 
hast du Sonne im Herzen und Äppler im Bauch...


 
bist du froh und dein Hund ist es auch


 
und da die sich gerade so etablieren, hier noch ein Holzerntebild


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2019)

Holzerntebild habe ich heute auch gemacht wegen dir


----------



## -zor- (15. Mai 2019)

Schönwetter Sonntagstour um den Schwielowsee ...

Krongut Bornstedt 



 





Park Sanssouci 



 





Schwielowsee kurz vor Ferch



 





Fähre Caputh


----------



## null-2wo (15. Mai 2019)

so ein hübsches wetterchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. Mai 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> Schönwetter Sonntagstour um den Schwielowsee ...



wenn ich das nächste mal in Berlin bin meld ich mich


----------



## -zor- (15. Mai 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn ich das nächste mal in Berlin bin meld ich mich



sehr gerne ... gib bescheid


----------



## herrundmeister (15. Mai 2019)

Kleine Feierabend Runde


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Mai 2019)

Afterwork Ride
City Runde.


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Mai 2019)

doppel  moppel


----------



## seblubb (17. Mai 2019)

Scheint ja jetzt en vogue zu sein 
Treuer Begleiter seit nun mehr als 12K km


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Mai 2019)

Heut mit dem Klunker zur Firmen Feier 
Angetrunken und vollgestopft mit dem Zug heim


----------



## Burba (19. Mai 2019)

Morgenrunde


----------



## I_am_X (19. Mai 2019)

Habt Ihr das gut, hier wabert der Nebel von der Ostsee durch die Gassen und verbreitet feuchte Kälte.


----------



## Burba (19. Mai 2019)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das gut, hier wabert der Nebel von der Ostsee durch die Gassen und verbreitet feuchte Kälte.



Beileid...aber irgendwann setzt sich die Sonne durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_am_X (19. Mai 2019)

Familientour, zwei Singlespeeds:







Mein 20-kg-Töchterchen hat das schicke 18"-Teil im Vordergrund heute 8,09 + 8,10 + 1,05 = 17,24km weit bewegt. Auf der mittleren Etappe mit einem 14,1er Schnitt.

*Stolzer Papa*

Und suche jetzt für beide Kinder mal was Richtiges bei Woom und Co.


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Mai 2019)

Gefühlt der erste Tag mit richtig sommerlichen Temperaturen, also gute Gelegenheit für eine Tour mit dem Mooni ....


----------



## I_am_X (19. Mai 2019)

Über den Teich fährst Du mit den Reifen wahrscheinlich einfach so drüber, oder?


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Mai 2019)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Über den Teich fährst Du mit den Reifen wahrscheinlich einfach so drüber, oder?



aber selbstverständlich .....


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2019)

Absolut unwirklich, vor allem das Portrait im Wald! Krasses Gerät


----------



## caemis (19. Mai 2019)

Hase und Hummer - oder Ein Familienausflug mit Hindernissen.​Eigentlich fing alles gut an. Gute Laune sobald alle auf den Rädern Platz genommen hatten und ein recht simpler Plan: Ab zur SBahn und dann raus nach Brandenburg zum Familienbesuch. Fahrtstrecke zum austesten etwa 15km.

Doch noch einen Schritt zurück. Fürs Wochenende habe ich mir im Radladen meines Vertrauens ein Hase Trets ausgeliehen - ein Dreirad für Kinder mit besonderen Bedürfnissen oder körperlich-geistigen Beeinträchtigungen und so für meinen Sohn, der sich noch immer gegen Pedale an seinem Early Rider wehrt genau das Richtigte. Also letzte Woche alles montiert und mit dem Trets nach Hause. Mein Sohn (und auch seine Schwester) waren hin und weg. Und da wir im Sommer eine Bikepackingtour machen wollen, stand nunmehr die Frage ob Trets oder Chariot und ersteren wollten wir testen.

Wieder heute Vormittag. An der SBahn Station fahre ich ein Bordstein hoch und bäng das Trets bleibt mit einem der Kettenläufer hängen. Das Teil verbogen, versuch zur Reparatur ohne richtiges Werkzeug müßig, also Kette ab und hoch auf den Bahnsteig, da ich es eh ziehe, brauchte es die sowieso nicht... Am Bahnsteig angekommen, die nächste Überraschung: Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bussen. Also, wieder runter, Strecke rausgesucht und bei schönstem Frühsommerwetter durch die Stadt, über Spandau und Hakenfelde noch weiter in die Brandenburger Pampa, bis wir nach gut 25km (und nur 1:30h Fahrzeit) am Ziel angekommen waren - für meinen Sohn im Trets natürlich easy. Für meine Tochter auf dem FollowMe am Bontrager meiner Frau natürlich weniger.

Da alles in allem die Stimmung nicht so "geeignet" war, habe ich besser auf viele Fotos verzichtet.





Resultat: Das Trets fetzt. Einzig wird sich morgen im Radladen zeigen, wie man mit dem Problem des tiefliegenden Kettenläufers umgehen kann, ob es ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der Höhe oder etwa eine zu tief gelegte Deichsel war. Auf jeden Fall kommt das Teil mit zum Bikepacken und dann gibt es auch ordentlich mehr Fotos...

Die Räder: Hummer und Hase & Bontrager und KuBikes*


​*Zugegeben kein Singlespeed sonder eine zweifach Automatix aber ihr werdet es mir nachsehen​


----------



## gpzmandel (22. Mai 2019)

Habe heute mal eine schöne ausgiebige Niederrhein Tour gemacht.
Angefangen um 9 Uhr morgens Himmel sehr bedeckt. Dann nach der ersten langen Walddurchfahrt auf Feld diese schönen Hochlandrinder. Erinnert mich immer an meine Schottlandreisen .






Dann ging es weiter



Ich mag den Frühling


 Wow ein Drache da muss ich rauf






Ein Eis muss natürlich auch sein



Und zum Schluss kam doch noch die Sonne und der blaue Himmel. Was für eine schöne Tour mit Ssp 
Gruß Maik


----------



## gpzmandel (22. Mai 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Hase und Hummer - oder Ein Familienausflug mit Hindernissen.​Eigentlich fing alles gut an. Gute Laune sobald alle auf den Rädern Platz genommen hatten und ein recht simpler Plan: Ab zur SBahn und dann raus nach Brandenburg zum Familienbesuch. Fahrtstrecke zum austesten etwa 15km.
> 
> Doch noch einen Schritt zurück. Fürs Wochenende habe ich mir im Radladen meines Vertrauens ein Hase Trets ausgeliehen - ein Dreirad für Kinder mit besonderen Bedürfnissen oder körperlich-geistigen Beeinträchtigungen und so für meinen Sohn, der sich noch immer gegen Pedale an seinem Early Rider wehrt genau das Richtigte. Also letzte Woche alles montiert und mit dem Trets nach Hause. Mein Sohn (und auch seine Schwester) waren hin und weg. Und da wir im Sommer eine Bikepackingtour machen wollen, stand nunmehr die Frage ob Trets oder Chariot und ersteren wollten wir testen.
> 
> ...


Sag mal ist die Mega Tasche am Sattel befestigt? 
Wie alt sind deine Kinder ? Trotz der Hindernisse finde ich es cool das ihr das durchgezogen habt. 
Mit gerade einem Glas Bier und Pink Floyd von Vinyl verzeihe ich alles


----------



## caemis (23. Mai 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Sag mal ist die Mega Tasche am Sattel befestigt?
> Wie alt sind deine Kinder ? Trotz der Hindernisse finde ich es cool das ihr das durchgezogen habt.
> Mit gerade einem Glas Bier und Pink Floyd von Vinyl verzeihe ich alles


Die Tasche (Carradice LongFlap) ist am Sattel befestigt (so wie von Brooks und Carradice vorgesehen), dazu nochmal mit einer extra Lasche an der Sattelstütze. Etwas optimierungsbedarf hat das ganze noch, aber ich finde es attraktiver als die Seatbag Variante ala Mr.Fusion, Ortlieb, etc. (Außerdem kann man einfacher Sachen reinlegen und wiederfinden). 

Meine Tochter (auf dem KuBike) ist 4, mein Sohn wird jetzt demnächst 8, ist aber für sein Alter noch sehr klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (23. Mai 2019)

Jedesmal das gleiche, wenn ich die Schalter daheimlasse und ne Runde mit dem Singlespeed drehe , muss ich feststellen daß man desto mehr Spaß hat je weniger ünnötiger Kram am Rad ist. 
Das nenn ich mal einen ordentlichen Schachtelsatz.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Mai 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Jedesmal das gleiche, wenn ich die Schalter daheimlasse und ne Runde mit dem Singlespeed drehe , muss ich feststellen daß man desto mehr Spaß hat je weniger ünnötiger Kram am Rad ist.


so schauts aus 
Festungsrunde zum Bilder machen für Sour


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Mai 2019)

Sonntags Ausritt 
Mal Hoch zur Franken-Warte und zur Festung


 

 

 

 

 https://strava.app.link/HB5QSE4D0W


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. Mai 2019)

Sonntag ist Pugsleytag


 


 
Prost!


----------



## I_am_X (26. Mai 2019)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Und suche jetzt für beide Kinder mal was Richtiges bei Woom und Co.



Vorgestern Abend ein Woom 4 und ein Woom 5 bestellt. Das Puky kommt weg und das Eisenschwein meiner größeren Tochter auch. Ich hatte nur auf den günstigen Moment gewartet, der Frau klar zu machen, dass die Kinder wirklich in der Lage sind -und Spaß daran haben- Fahrrad zu fahren.

Und schon hat man wieder zwei Projekte in der Garage. Und Papa braucht jetzt eigentlich auch was für Feldwege. Irgendwann fliege ich zu Hause raus.....


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Mai 2019)

Arbeitsweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (27. Mai 2019)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Irgendwann fliegefahre ich zu Hause raus.....


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2019)

ab jetzt wieder shitty bilder von mir...

beweglichkeit ist noch nicht optimal, aber wird.


 

noch mit bandage, aus sicherheitsgründen


----------



## shibby68 (29. Mai 2019)

welcome back @a.nienie


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2019)

shibby68 schrieb:


> welcome back @a.nienie


thanx


----------



## stuhli (30. Mai 2019)

Velöverine is back


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2019)

bei dem trainingsrückstand und der zunahme an körperfett eher banana joe ;-)


 


 
vor dem betreten des friedhofs kommt helm und kutte runter, klar. vor einem jahr starb ein arbeitskollege von mir. zeit für einen besuch.


----------



## -zor- (31. Mai 2019)

kleine morgen runde


----------



## guitarman-3000 (2. Juni 2019)

Muss hier natürlich auch rein:
@nightwolf und meinereiner waren SSP im Karwendel. Kompletter Bildbericht hier


guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> .


kleiner Appetizer:


----------



## -zor- (3. Juni 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2019)

was ich ja die letzten wochen (ohne radfahren) nicht vermisst habe, von den autofahrern als "arschloch" betitelt zu werden...
sic transit gloria mundi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (3. Juni 2019)

Dank Krätze im Hals find das lange Wochenende ruhig an


----------



## stahlinist (3. Juni 2019)

Steh' ja echt nicht so auf Tätuhs, aber das ist mal echt gelungen


----------



## friederjohannes (3. Juni 2019)

Is mit zwei Gängen, aber ich erlaube mir einfach mal ein Bild von Esmeralda auf der Küssaburg hier zu posten





Mehr hier


----------



## Burba (3. Juni 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 869726
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 869727
> 
> ...


Mal wieder Döberitzer Heide? War immer ne schöne Runde 
Und manchmal sieht man auch die Wisente...


----------



## -zor- (4. Juni 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> Mal wieder Döberitzer Heide? War immer ne schöne Runde
> Und manchmal sieht man auch die Wisente...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 869889



ja gut erkannt, ich dreh da auch immer wieder gerne ne Runde


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juni 2019)

Afterwork Ride 
Trail Check


----------



## herrundmeister (6. Juni 2019)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2019)

geht schon wieder ganz brauchbar. endlich wieder ein rad welches auch vorwärts geht...


 


jetzt gibt es kohlsuppe und dann werden ausserirdische fehlgeleitet...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. Juni 2019)

Service auf französischen Radwegen: nie mehr mit blitzeblankem MTB im 
Eiscafé einschlagen.



 

Im Hintergrund kann man den Donon erkennen.



 



 Da hat jemand „ im Keller " die Queen ..... zusammen gedengelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Juni 2019)

Leider ist unterwegs die Kamera kaputtgegangen, deshalb nur ein Handybild vom Beachlife


----------



## caemis (9. Juni 2019)

Kleine Runde im Nuthe-Urstromtal


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2019)

schotter, wirtschaftswege, trails und etwas teer...

keine bilder von den trails, das müßt Ihr mir einfach glauben.


----------



## -zor- (9. Juni 2019)

entspannte City Tour mit Schatzi... 

Skyline Potsdam


----------



## stahlinist (9. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Rade
an des Mains Gestade.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen
Regen Sonne 
Tägliche Tour Rad Zug Rad und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2019)

(un)race2work, kurzer stop in snackistan.


 
bananenblinker oder ässsäver eco, so'n humbuck...


----------



## seblubb (18. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> (un)race2work, kurzer stop in snackistan.
> Anhang anzeigen 875149
> bananenblinker oder ässsäver eco, so'n humbuck...
> Anhang anzeigen 875150


Mario Kart lässt grüßen


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2019)

kleine abendrunde ins benachbarte ausland (hessen). das vergangene wochenende war wieder meeting of styles.
SA hat es zumindest für ein wenig beim sprayen zugucken und live rap hören gereicht. und ich sehe gerade, ein fave habe ich garnicht abgelichtet. egal. hier eine auswahl.

das tequila teil ist der hammer!



mir gefallen aber auch die abstraktenpinselsachen






da dreht man fast durch




rest zum klicken


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juni 2019)

stickerei


----------



## shibby68 (18. Juni 2019)

Einfache Freude mit der Krampe


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juni 2019)

Ah ja vll verlinke ich das hier auch mal  - Fotos vom Karwendel in einem neuen Album

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91948


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ah ja vll verlinke ich das hier auch mal  - Fotos vom Karwendel in einem neuen Album
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91948


habt Ihr ja ordentlich was geschafft!
kulisse ganz geil, trails eher harmlos, oder?


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juni 2019)

Ja Trails waren zum Leidwesen von @guitarman-3000 nicht so viele dabei und obendrein war ich dafuer auch weder geuebt / trainiert noch richtig ausgestattet.

Etwas improvisiert die Tour, so von meiner Seite aus, aber im Endeffekt lieber 'improvisiert und gemacht' als Theorie bis zum Exzess und dann klappts nie mit der Praxis. Immerhin hab ich dran gedacht, am Ziel Snackwuerste zu deponieren, die waren genau das Richtige, muss mich loben fuer die Idee  

Aber die Haerte waren ja weniger die Trails als die lange Flach-Umfahrung mit so nem kurzen Gang.
Das sollten mal die Spezies machen die mit 1x11 'jetzt zu langsam' sind, das wuerde ihre Demut schulen


----------



## I_am_X (19. Juni 2019)

Göteborg, 27 Grad:






















Gruß Björn


----------



## shibby68 (20. Juni 2019)

Ach so ein Feiertag ist schon was feines.
Eigentlich war ne Minirunde vor dem angesagten Unwetter geplant. Dann riss der Himmel auf, die Beine haben mitgespielt und die Laune sagte: "ab dafür..."

Schöne SSP-Krampen-Runde-mit-Bier-danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2019)

Leichtes gönning


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2019)

drei stunden überland. 
wegen des feiertages war mir am fliessgewässer zu viel los, somit habe ich mich in die höhen der agrarökonomen fachrichtung beerenobst begeben.



am wegesrand eines pitoresken rheinhessischen ortes ein liebliches memento mori...



den nudelsalat 



gab es dann zuhause, sah etwas mitgenommen aus, der gute...


----------



## caemis (22. Juni 2019)

Gestern Abend zu später Stunde...





Und nochmal einige Zeit später





Dazu noch etwas für die Augen - kein Netz - kein Netflix


----------



## seblubb (22. Juni 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> kein Netz - kein Netflix


-kein Stress


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2019)

urbane weisheiten am wegesrand...


----------



## seblubb (24. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> urbane weisheiten am wegesrand...
> Anhang anzeigen 876849


Kann man bestimmt auch beides kombinieren


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2019)

SA eine flachrandrunde mit bierpause zum flare bicycle festival nach HD.

im nachhinein war es eine gute entscheidung nicht die gravel runde fixed zu fahren. muß wohl einige rampen gehabt haben.

noch jemand in DA abgeholt, spart ein paar km.
strecke in etwa so: ab darmstadt an der B3 (radweg), mit wenigen verfahrern, entlang der bergstraße nach heidelberg. später dann am neckar richtung mannheim, dann über den rhein, ludwigshafen bis worms. waren dann etwa 110km.

leider keine guten bilder...


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2019)

und gestern vor der hitze


----------



## seblubb (25. Juni 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> darmstadt an der B3 (radweg), mit wenigen verfahrern, entlang der bergstraße nach heidelberg


Fährt sich das gut? Habe die Richtung schon seit letztem Jahr vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2019)

sonntags mitm Mädle 
feine 50km


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juni 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Fährt sich das gut? Habe die Richtung schon seit letztem Jahr vor


ja und nein.

der radweg ist ausserhalb der ortschaften meist breit und gut ausgebaut. im ort ist es etwas nervig, da es recht eng und von vielen seitnstraßen unterbrochen ist, am besten man fährt da auf der straße, die kommentare der autofahrer sind klar, ne.


----------



## shibby68 (25. Juni 2019)

Chööön


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juni 2019)

Kleine Überlandtour, wobei die Asphaltrampen bei dem Wetter keinen Spass machen


----------



## Wilier (26. Juni 2019)

Erste Testrunde, nachdem der Honigdachs wieder als SSP umgebaut ist. Was soll ich sagen, auch mit einem Gang macht es Spaß...


----------



## seblubb (26. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Heimweg vom Bouldern Mal ein klassisches _Hipstermobil in urbaner Umgebung _Bild geschossen




Hatte schon fast vergessen wie _einfach_ Radfahren sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (27. Juni 2019)

Erfrischende 22 Grad.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2019)




----------



## stuhli (27. Juni 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Erfrischende 22 Grad.Anhang anzeigen 878332Anhang anzeigen 878333



ich hätte noch immer den EddyMerckx Vorbau passend für dieses Rad 

Wenn ich das so sehe, werde ich mein SSP-MTB durch ein SSP-Strassenrenner ersetzen. Bis auf den Rahmen hab ich ja alles daheim. Mal sehn was der Sommer so bringt.


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Juni 2019)

Brandenburg.....


----------



## Wilier (30. Juni 2019)

Der Honigdachs war wieder unterwegs. Unbeschreiblich das Licht und die Blicke. Ganz zu schweigen vom genialen Gefühl SSP zu fahren.
Jetzt weiß ich was ich vermisst habe. Und viel langsame Rist man auch nicht :-o


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Juni 2019)

Weil heiss und so nur ne kleine Runde mit dem Retro SSP.


----------



## -zor- (1. Juli 2019)

gestern 





voll egal, also los 









Picknick im Schatten:


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> SA eine flachrandrunde mit bierpause zum flare bicycle festival nach HD.
> 
> im nachhinein war es eine gute entscheidung nicht die gravel runde fixed zu fahren. muß wohl einige rampen gehabt haben.
> 
> ...


kollege hat noch einen buttshot nachgereicht.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2019)

gestern




heute


----------



## -zor- (3. Juli 2019)

Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (3. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gestern
> Anhang anzeigen 880697
> heute
> Anhang anzeigen 880696


Deine Kette hängt


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2019)

nach doppellenker jetzt doppelträger, je m'apelle trendhure.




kill me quick, before i die...


----------



## Wilier (4. Juli 2019)

Der Honigdachs diesmal mit einigen Bergen. 32/15 bei 10% ist schon hart. 40 U/min sind ganz schön schwierig rund zu testen


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nach doppellenker jetzt doppelträger, je m'apelle trendhure.
> 
> kill me quick, before i die...



Gewinner für Mucke + Shirt


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Juli 2019)

@Wilier 

über 3 Stunden mit dieser Wattzahl..... Ich rate mal: du bist oder warst Bahnradfahrer


----------



## Wilier (4. Juli 2019)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> @Wilier
> 
> über 3 Stunden mit dieser Wattzahl..... Ich rate mal: du bist oder warst Bahnradfahrer



Hi,
ich weiß nicht wie genau die Werte von Strava sind, habe kein Powermeter. Aber eigentlich bin ich nur Hobbyfahrer mit 5000km im Jahr


----------



## seblubb (5. Juli 2019)

Wilier schrieb:


> Hobbyfahrer mit _90er Oberschenkel_


----------



## Wilier (5. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich die hätte, würde ich nicht 32:15 fahren


----------



## doctor worm (6. Juli 2019)

Berlin Usedom
war lustig und eine gute erfahrung zu sehen, dass das ganze Bikepackingzeug taugt...




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




Berlin Usedom &#x27;19 by sputelkopf, auf Flickr




SSP bikepacking vs basket touring... by sputelkopf, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (6. Juli 2019)

Heute habe ich einen Ausflug zum Nonnenfließ gemacht...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. Juli 2019)

Mitten im Wald 





Allee für Singlespeeder, extra vom ADFC mittlere Saar angelegt.


----------



## -zor- (7. Juli 2019)

schon wieder Mittwoch... 

















Sandsurfen


----------



## gaggo (8. Juli 2019)

Wilier schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiß nicht wie genau die Werte von Strava sind, habe kein Powermeter. Aber eigentlich bin ich nur Hobbyfahrer mit 5000km im Jahr


Mit den Werten kannst du streckenweise die T d F mitfahren!


----------



## gpzmandel (9. Juli 2019)

Gestern entspannt den Rheindeich entlang 21km mehr geht zu Zeit nicht. 



Gruß Maik


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. Juli 2019)

Abraumhalde, kurz vor der Haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2019)

gestern




heute




auch das korn wird teilweise schon geerntet... ist bald herbst?


----------



## -zor- (12. Juli 2019)

Biggravel... oder auch: Urlaub ist einfach nur geil 









mit Aquarium:













Selbstreflexion:





Blick auf die Hängematte:





und aus der Hängematte:





danach vorbei an Feld und Flur:





Snacktime:


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2019)

lässig


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juli 2019)

1 Fach rumgurken


----------



## shibby68 (15. Juli 2019)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2019)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. Juli 2019)

Der Schaumberg, Saarlands Wahrzeichen. 



 

Wasserbehälter Göttelborn.


----------



## seblubb (17. Juli 2019)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Der Schaumberg, Saarlands Wahrzeichen.


Dachte das sei AKKs Geburtshaus


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. Juli 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Dachte das sei AKKs Geburtshaus


Vorsicht, die schlägt zurück.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. Juli 2019)

Peter Altmaier, Heiko Maas, AKK, wenns der Erich schon nicht geschafft hat.


PS: Der Ehemann von AKK fährt auch MTB .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (18. Juli 2019)

Eine der ersten Ausfahrten auf meinem Stooge MK4 (jetzt mit ordentlich gespannter Kette, demnächst mit perfekter Kettenführung dank @AdmiralSnyder :


----------



## Monolithic (18. Juli 2019)

Hell yeah!

Felgenbeschriftung nervt und die graue Seitenwand der Reifen mag mir auch nicht gefallen, aber sonst geil. Vor allem der Bagger-288-Gedächtsnis-Farbton.


----------



## Danimal (18. Juli 2019)

Habe mir noch nicht angeschaut, ob die Beschriftung der Felgen zu entfernen ist. Die grauen Seitenwände finde ich im montierten Zustand auch etwas "too much", aber die fahre ich jetzt runter, dann kommen schwarze drauf.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Juli 2019)

Monolithic schrieb:


> (...) Felgenbeschriftung nervt und die graue Seitenwand der Reifen (...)


Letzteres passt sich bei mir immer irgendwann der Heimaterde an  
Ersteres ... ist es ein Aufkleber? Kleber-Rueckstaende gehen mit Sonax Teer-Entferner gut ab.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2019)

geil das mk4. aber an der leitungsführung (gabel) muß andrew noch mal ran, das ist so nichts mit dem zusätzlichen kabelbinder an der brücke.


----------



## Danimal (18. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geil das mk4. aber an der leitungsführung (gabel) muß andrew noch mal ran, das ist so nichts mit dem zusätzlichen kabelbinder an der brücke.


Das wäre auch ohne den Kabelbinder gegangen! Ich wollte nur eine Scheuerstelle ausschließen... nach ein paar Monaten ist mir das üblicherweise egal und die Schminke kann ab


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2019)

gefedert ist doch ungewohnt...


----------



## -zor- (19. Juli 2019)

Frühsportrunde:


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. Juli 2019)

Netzbachpfad.
Bei  ca. 40 querliegenden Bäumen auf 3 km ist der Roller doch die
bessere Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (20. Juli 2019)

Eine Rollerdiskussion gab es schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## meinhardon (21. Juli 2019)

Letztes Wochenende waren wir mal wieder unterwegs. Beginn Schwedt/Oder-Stettiner Haff-Wollin-Usedom-Greifswalder Bodden-Stralsund-Darss-Ende in Rostock . 
Ein Gang-Eine Landkarte-Viele Mücken-Viele Biere
War sehr schön!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2019)

neulich


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## seblubb (21. Juli 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 887715


Frisch geputzt?


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt?


auch. 
komplett zerlegt.

festgegammelte stütze rausoperiert (mal wieder) 
das sitzrohr ausgerieben
tretlager noch einmal richtig nachschneiden und planfräsen lassen (danke jan!)
die gröbsten stellen mit grunddierung behandelt
170mm kurbel
38er blatt mit 16er disc cog
neues tretlager
neue kette
noppenkondome von schwalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (21. Juli 2019)

... und wieder mit zwei bremshebeln!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> ... und wieder mit zwei bremshebeln!


der linke ist fake


----------



## null-2wo (21. Juli 2019)




----------



## seblubb (21. Juli 2019)

Ist das nicht Standard?


----------



## I_am_X (24. Juli 2019)

Raus aus der Stadt (Göteborg), beste Radwege, keine Smartphone-Nerds, keine orientierungslosen Touristen, keine E-Scooter (fahrend oder rumliegend) nur schöne Fahrt. Dazu noch 28 Grad und das Meer um die Ecke.


----------



## micma (29. Juli 2019)

Arbeiten, wo andere Urlaum machen


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2019)

wir wollten es freitag umbedingt wissen...
im wald war es ok, auf dem radwegen über offenes land (hin- & rückfahrt) war es ekelhaft.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2019)

heute:


----------



## caemis (30. Juli 2019)

Endstation Bremen. Nach fast drei Wochen unterwegs, gehts morgen zurück nach Berlin ...









Mehr demnächst


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Juli 2019)

Mächtig viel Holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (31. Juli 2019)

caemis schrieb:


> Endstation Bremen. Nach fast drei Wochen unterwegs, gehts morgen zurück nach Berlin ...
> 
> Mehr demnächst



 Da bin ich auf jeden Fall interessiert. 

Sieht jedenfalls nach erstaunlich wenig Gepäck für so eine lange Tour mit zwei Kindern aus.


----------



## randinneur (31. Juli 2019)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Sieht jedenfalls nach erstaunlich wenig Gepäck für so eine lange Tour mit zwei Kindern aus.



Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Ich brauch für ein Kind und drei Tage mehr Gepäck.


----------



## Milan0 (31. Juli 2019)

Jo. Ich wäre da wohl eher so unterwegs (ist nicht mein Fuhrpark. Quelle ist unter dem Bild genannt)




Quelle


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. Juli 2019)

Abraumhalde von oben, windig und prima Aussicht.





Man sieht den Donon in den Vogesen, leider ist es heute ziemlich dunstig.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. Juli 2019)




----------



## -zor- (4. August 2019)

Durch Potsdam und die Mark Brandenburg:


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2019)

die nacht von DO auf SO in der volksrepublik erdbeertal verbracht












... streng genommen war der ganze platz ein biergarten.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (5. August 2019)

schönen Abend mit der Krampe


----------



## randinneur (5. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die nacht von DO auf SO in der volksrepublik erdbeertal verbracht




Ein Arsch auf dem Trail? Soll euch der Blitz beim K*cken treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2019)

irgendwie hab ichs noch nie zu SiS geschafft  oder ich hab mich net getraut


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. August 2019)

@caemis cooles Bontrager! Wir sind in ähnlichem Set Up unterwegs - Follow Me und Croozer und bei Bedarf ein Laufrad


----------



## caemis (7. August 2019)

Frolleinchen81 schrieb:


> @caemis cooles Bontrager! Wir sind in ähnlichem Set Up unterwegs - Follow Me und Croozer und bei Bedarf ein Laufrad


Gibt es schon Fotos? Und seid ihr im Moment unterwegs?


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (7. August 2019)

Freitag geht es nach Holland! Fotos folgen dann!


----------



## Burba (11. August 2019)

mal wieder in Berlin


----------



## a.nienie (11. August 2019)

Rheinhessisches Wellenreiten, heisst, wir haben jeden maulwurfshügel mitgenommen.
und der wind kam wie immer von vorne.

immer mal wieder entdeckt man etwas am wegesrand, z.b. blümchen




hochwasser




hochhaus




ein rad ist im eimer, karl otto...




hier stand mal ein kreuz, dass die seuche der rindviecher vertreiben sollte, oder so...



voll der touri hotspot. keine 2 min da oben, schon die nächste weinwandertruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (11. August 2019)

Stahl. Starr. Singlespeed. Dicke Pellen. Erziehungsauftrag wahrgenommen.


----------



## Milan0 (12. August 2019)

Brötchen holen


----------



## gpzmandel (12. August 2019)

Heute eine kurze schnell Ssp Runde. Dem Regen davon gefahren. Kurz nachdem ich dann zu Hause war ging es richtig los.  So eine Wetterfront kann auch schnell machen   


Gruß Maik


----------



## nightwolf (13. August 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Brötchen holen


Wie viele? Sieht nach gesundem Appettit aus


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2019)

variatio delectat


----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2019)

Einschlaffahrt durch Amsterdam


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2019)

in amsterdam haben mich die radfahrer sowas von abgenervt. immer wenn jemand sagt, man müsse radfahren in deutschland attraktiver machen, sage ich NEIN!


----------



## nightwolf (16. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> in amsterdam haben mich die radfahrer sowas von abgenervt. immer wenn jemand sagt, man müsse radfahren in deutschland attraktiver machen, sage ich NEIN!


Du hast Recht. Das ist die *Vermassung*. Die macht *alles* kaputt.

Wenn jeder Idiot etwas macht, dann hat es seine Seele und seinen Sinn verloren.
Aktuell bzw. schon seit vielen Jahren zu beobachten z. B. am Thema 'Auto' - Wenn jeder Idiot eins hat, kann man damit nur noch Geld verbrennen und sich im Stau hinten anstellen. Wer ein bissl was in der Birne hat, vermeidet das tunlichst.
Viele viele Jahre davor, als nur wenige eines hatten, kam man damit schnell ueberall hin (und konnte die Karre dort auch abstellen). Aber diese Zeiten sind lange schon vorbei. Ich, mittlerweile UE-50, kenne sie nur aus den Erzaehlungen der Eltern.

Mit dem Fahrrad wird das nicht anders sein.
Haette man vor zehn Jahren noch sagen koennen 'ja aber das Fahrrad ist auf die Muskelkraft limitiert und kann damit gar nicht so endemisch werden wie das Auto' ... hat man diese Einschraenkung inzwischen qua Pedelec 'ueberwunden' ...

Ich hab mich schon in Koeln nicht getraut, einem Einheimischen hinterherzufahren.
Danach wusste ich wie das mit dem rheinischen Grundgesetz zu verstehen ist ... 'Et haett noch immer jot jejange' 
So mit Augen zu ueber rot ...


----------



## Peter Lang (16. August 2019)

Seit langer Zeit nochmal ne Runde mit dem Singlespeed gedreht


----------



## Milan0 (16. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> in amsterdam haben mich die radfahrer sowas von abgenervt. immer wenn jemand sagt, man müsse radfahren in deutschland attraktiver machen, sage ich NEIN!



Aber sowas von. Bin heute mit dem Anhänger einmal von Nord nach Süd und zurück. Hat mich mehr Nerven gekostet als in Nürnberg. Die Autos waren allerdings nicht das Problem. Ich habe aber jetzt endlich ein Bild dieses sogenannten Kampfradlers vor mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (16. August 2019)

Nächstes mal dem Sozius ein paar Skistöcke in die Hand drücken


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2019)

... und dieses permanente gebimmel...


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2019)

#nevernotcycling




#crossiscoming
#dontbesucharoadie


----------



## kordesh (18. August 2019)

Hab mir heute mal wieder das SSP geschnappt und bin durch den Matsch gewühlt

erst mein SSP- Standardhügelchen hoch, kurz den Blick über die Stadt genießen. Komischerweise komme ich hier nahezu nur mit dem SSP hin und das sehr konsequent, wenn ich SSP fahre...





weiter zum nächsten Hügelchen (der Rechts im Bild, auf dem vorangegangenem Foto) wo dann eine Tafel an ein schreckliches Ereignis im 2. Weltkrieg erinnert. Ich finde es so gut, dass solche Sachen nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, weil sich Vereine und Personen um die Pflege kümmern.
Vielleicht stimmt es ja das ein oder andere ewiggestrige Arschloch doch nachdenklich, wenn diese Personen immer wieder daran erinnert werden, was sich aus Intoleranz, Hass und dämlichem Machtgehabe alles entwickeln kann. Hilft auf jeden Fall niemandem...









n paar Meter weiter am selben Hügel...





und aufm Rückweg noch an ein paar komisch Orten vorbeigekommen. Aber naja. Ohne könnte ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal das Handy laden, mit dem ich die Fotos gemacht habe...





es ging aber dann auch wieder in den Wald und schön zu Ende...


----------



## talybont (19. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> in amsterdam haben mich die radfahrer sowas von abgenervt. immer wenn jemand sagt, man müsse radfahren in deutschland attraktiver machen, sage ich NEIN!


jepp, das denke ich mir auch öfters, wenn ich beim Überholen auf dem Radweg erst den Gegenverkehr abwarten muss! Überall diese fu#*%ng Radler, echt die Pest!


----------



## talybont (19. August 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon in Koeln nicht getraut, einem Einheimischen hinterherzufahren.
> Danach wusste ich wie das mit dem rheinischen Grundgesetz zu verstehen ist ... 'Et haett noch immer jot jejange'
> So mit Augen zu ueber rot ...


haett et och! Kannste mir jlöwe! Esüns wör isch nit mie!
Rote Ampeln sind doch bloß eine Empfehlung.....


----------



## talybont (19. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> variatio delectat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 897700


was habe ich denn da wieder verpasst?


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> was habe ich denn da wieder verpasst?


ist ja auch nicht so einfach bei mir. das ist das mk3 von stooge cycles. habe jetzt über 1 jahr versucht das mit mtb lenker irgendwie passend zu kriegen, aber mit dropbar ist es deutlich besser.


----------



## null-2wo (19. August 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist ja auch nicht so einfach bei mir. das ist das mk3 von stooge cycles. habe jetzt über 1 jahr versucht das mit mtb lenker irgendwie passend zu kriegen, aber mit dropbar ist es deutlich besser.


was haste da für einen Lenker drauf bzw. Vorschläge für silberne lenker in 800+ mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> was haste da für einen Lenker drauf bzw. Vorschläge für silberne lenker in 800+ mm?


irgendein funn(?) irgendwas mit ein bisschen rise, muß ich genauer nachgucken, aber ich meine den gab es schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Milan0 (20. August 2019)

Ich bin heute vormittag auch nochmal kurz aufs Rad bevor es ~800km mit Wohnwagen wieder in die Heimat ging.
Als erstes musste ich mir den Weg hart erkämpfen. Die haben einfach keinen Platz gemacht



Noch dazu habe ich dann hier gemerkt, dass ich mit dem Klickschuh in deren Ausscheidungen gestiegen bin



Args, aber was solls, Wasser ist ja hier reichlich vorhanden. 3m über NN



Hinweg auf dem Damm bei Gegenwind ist 42/19 sogar fast zu dick



Rückweg mit Rückenwind war er definitiv zu kurz



Also richtig gewählt




Auf dem letzten Stück hatte ich wieder Gegenwind. Allerdings 2 nette Niederländer mit 2Takt Hilfsmotor am Rad als Windschattenspender und dann gingen auch 30 Sachen. Haben immer freundlich gewartet wenn ich abreisen lassen musste.
Dummerweise ist mir dann mein rechter Ohrstöpsel rausgefallen. Blöd so ohne Kabel und nur BT ... Habe mich dann freundlich bedankt und das Suchen angefangen. Um dann die restlichen KM wieder schön alleine im Wind zu fahren ...


----------



## randinneur (20. August 2019)

Geht als Tour durch


----------



## Burba (21. August 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Geht als Tour durch
> Anhang anzeigen 900630



Zumindest die Verpflegung ist super...


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2019)

... und ausreichend für einen :-D


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2019)

s n a c k s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2019)

when one doppelkeks is no longer enough


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2019)

nach der neuen gravelskala vielleicht gerade so eins ;-)


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. August 2019)

Ich habs endlich umgebaut; ein grosser Spass


----------



## a.nienie (28. August 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ich habs endlich umgebaut; ein grosser Spass
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 903369
> 
> ...


geile karre!!!

das mit dem nicht polierten Lenker ist echt nicht so einfach, habe jetzt auf sim works smile bar umgebaut, aber der ist an den hoods so schmal, sonst top...


----------



## randinneur (28. August 2019)

Wird Zeit, dass @a.nienie einen Signature-Lenker bekommt.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. August 2019)

Danke; dito! silberner Lenker wär natürlich noch was, da fällt mir bisher aber auch nur Nitto ein. Kann man das schwarz eigentlich nicht mit irgendeinem Chemiezeugs wieder silber kriegen?


----------



## a.nienie (28. August 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Danke; dito! silberner Lenker wär natürlich noch was, da fällt mir bisher aber auch nur Nitto ein. Kann man das schwarz eigentlich nicht mit irgendeinem Chemiezeugs wieder silber kriegen?


ja, vielleicht strahlen lassen mit den glasperlen oder so...

heute kurzer test im stadtwald, im unterlenker auf dem trail recht komfortabel.
aber bergauf zu schmal um richtig effektiv zu keulen.


----------



## seblubb (28. August 2019)

Im lfgss hat jemand mit viel Arbeit seinen Lenker geschliffen und poliert -alles per Hand. Das Ergebnis war mMn super allerdings nicht so glänzend wie der gezeigte Simworks.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. August 2019)

och nöö, so wichtig ists mir dann auch nicht


----------



## absvrd (28. August 2019)

Reicht ja auch oben die paar cm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. August 2019)

oder einfach alufolie nehmen ;-)

soma junebug wäre leicht breiter an den hebeln, aber ich konnte mit dem midge noch nie so richtig...

heute unterwegs im naherholungsgebiet


----------



## -zor- (30. August 2019)

auf ins Wochenende 

















Ponnyhof:









geile Friese 





dann mal nice Weekend


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2019)

senile bettflucht. ein teechen kurz bevor der wecker klingelte...


----------



## Peter Lang (1. September 2019)

Kleine Sonntagsrunde


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2019)

wir sind SA durch frankfurt gefahren, war scheisse, lauter radfahrer...





						ADFC-bike-night – ADFC Frankfurt
					






					www.adfc-frankfurt.de


----------



## a.nienie (3. September 2019)

diesmal nicht ganz so früh. auch scheisse, lauter radfahrer und hundebespasser...


----------



## herrundmeister (4. September 2019)

Der Heimweg kann so schön sein


----------



## randinneur (4. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> SA




Stahl-Anarchisten?


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Stahl-Anarchisten?


der Tag vor SO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (5. September 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wir sind SA durch frankfurt gefahren, war scheisse, lauter radfahrer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Plage


----------



## warsaw (5. September 2019)

Nächste Woche geht der Spaß weiter mit der Sternfahrt zur IAA


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2019)

warsaw schrieb:


> Nächste Woche geht der Spaß weiter mit der Sternfahrt zur IAA


bin ab WI dabei


----------



## warsaw (5. September 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## Peter Lang (6. September 2019)

Gechillte Feierabendtour


----------



## roubi+ (8. September 2019)

Mal wieder ein bisschen Halden gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (8. September 2019)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein bisschen Halden gucken...


Hm.
Rheinelbe,Schurenbach,Haniel.
Gute Runde!!


----------



## roubi+ (8. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Hm.
> Rheinelbe,Schurenbach,Haniel.
> Gute Runde!!



Gut erkannt 
Ich war auch noch auf ein paar anderen aber die Fotos sind nicht so hübsch geworden... 
War eine schöne Tour. Insgesamt 13 Halden.


----------



## msony (8. September 2019)

roubi+ schrieb:


> Gut erkannt
> Ich war auch noch auf ein paar anderen aber die Fotos sind nicht so hübsch geworden...
> War eine schöne Tour. Insgesamt 13 Halden.



Nicht schlecht,da werden einiges an Kilometern und Höhenmetern zustande gekommen sein.
Also ich wohne direkt an Rheinelbe und wenn ich überlege ,wie weit es allein bis Haniel ist.
Respekt.


----------



## roubi+ (8. September 2019)

msony schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht,da werden einiges an Kilometern und Höhenmetern zustande gekommen sein.
> Also ich wohne direkt an Rheinelbe und wenn ich überlege ,wie weit es allein bis Haniel ist.
> Respekt.



130km mit 1200hm


----------



## Burba (8. September 2019)

Morgenrunde


----------



## Peter Lang (9. September 2019)

Heute zum ersten Mal nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit Licht und Jacke unterwegs


----------



## shibby68 (13. September 2019)




----------



## Peter Lang (14. September 2019)

Habe mich heute tatsächlich mit meiner Wampe zwischen lauter austrainierten Bikern rumgetrieben. Gab sogar eine Sonderwertung für Singlespeeder.


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2019)

das mit dem bier war von der bike flohmarkt runde... das andere irgendwann vor oder nach der arbeit beim rumcruisen...


----------



## a.nienie (19. September 2019)

hügel vor frankfurt in einer immer größer werdenden gruppe. anti IAA demo war top! aber der hinweg war das eigentliche highlight.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. September 2019)

Heute mal mit Freilauf und zweiter Bremse unterwegs.


----------



## discozoostaff (24. September 2019)

Ungarn / Klein-Balaton


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. September 2019)

Gruss vom Krampus


----------



## Adieu (27. September 2019)

Ich geb' zu, den Aufstieg ab der Poschi-Haltestelle (ÖV) von 1440 auf 3340 habe ich praktisch ausschliesslich den zweiten Gang an meinem Eingänger benutzt. Gehen (also Tragen/Stossen).







Für's Moxie das erste Mal auf Eis.
Danach folgte eine der längsten komplett fahrbaren Abfahrten in den Alpen. Von 3340 m auf 485 m. Von den 2855 m Abfahrt waren 2352 m auf single oder double tracks, wovon wiederum 1901 m Abfahrt auf endgeilen, fast ausschliesslich technisch anspruchsvollen und steilen Pfaden.

Mehr davon im Bikepacking Touren Faden hier


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2019)

bisschen einstellen beim rumrollen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. Oktober 2019)

Der Herbst hat auch seine Reize


----------



## gpzmandel (12. Oktober 2019)

Heute erster große Runde mit dem Kona und Tochter. Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch die Kette ist ja beim Singlespeed Modus sehr dreckanfällig wie löst ihr das? Ich meine sauber machen oder welches Kettenöl ist da am besten ?



















Schönes Wochenende euch Gruß Maik


----------



## seblubb (12. Oktober 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> sauber machen


Wat für'n Ding?  
Bei Bedarf mit einem Lappen den Dreck gründlich abreiben und dann Kettenöl nach Gusto/Überzeugung. Squirt lube funktioniert für mich momentan ganz gut


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2019)

nix dreckanfällig. trocken sollte sie nicht sein, alles andere ist fast egal.
habe mir vor jahren einen kanister oil of röhloff gekauft und tropfe da ab und an etwas drauf...

nur kurze runde, weil zu wenig gekommen heute, aber draussen war ich trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (12. Oktober 2019)

Kette mit nem Lappen abziehen und wieder Öl drauf. Nutze das Oil of Rohlof. Zur Tour hat es nicht gereicht.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2019)

bfe treffen demnächst? ;-)


----------



## herrundmeister (12. Oktober 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bfe treffen demnächst? ;-)


Wenn Du mir endlich ein paar Reifen raussuchst könnte Nr. 2 bald rollen! Nummer 3 wartet noch auf die für Kids getunte SID


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir endlich ein paar Reifen raussuchst könnte Nr. 2 bald rollen! Nummer 3 wartet noch auf die für Kids getunte SID


schon längst passiert. fast trak 2.3 für vorne, minion ss für hinten. einen rocket ron 26" habe ich auch, aber der fühlt sich nach dünnem gummi an.


----------



## herrundmeister (12. Oktober 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schon längst passiert. fast trak 2.3 für vorne, minion ss für hinten. einen rocket ron 26" habe ich auch, aber der fühlt sich nach dünnem gummi an.


nehme ich alle 3.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Oktober 2019)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> nehme ich alle 3.


geschnitten oder am stück? 


noch was vom letzten wochenende:
tour de vogelhaus.




der hier schreibende trug neben der verantwortung auch das gestänge/ den unterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2019)

ab ins hessische...



die letzten schönen tage... the leaves beginn to die...



ab und an, wer der untergrund auch matschig, es geht also als cross runde durch.



heute über die felder über zum teil nicht bekannte wege eine bekannte kuppe angefahren. man findet immer etwas, was man noch nicht kannte. zum beispiel eine kurze, steile abfahrt. leider nur eine flasche dabei. nach der pause auf halber höhe habe ich dann den rückweg eingeläutet...




ps: das flaschenproblem ist gelöst.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2019)

bier & photosynthese


----------



## Wilier (15. Oktober 2019)

Gestern bei steifer Brise den Bodden umrundet. Sehr schön zu fahren mit dem SSP
Und jede Menge Kraniche waren unterwegs ?


----------



## stuhli (15. Oktober 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das mit dem bier war von der bike flohmarkt runde... das andere irgendwann vor oder nach der arbeit beim rumcruisen...
> Anhang anzeigen 911871Anhang anzeigen 911872



Wasn das fürn Frontgepäckhalter?
Sowas würde sich prima an meinem Dr.Dew machen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2019)

racktime topit
baut etwas hoch aber sonst ok. zumal das klick system ganz praktisch ist.




stuhli schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Frontgepäckhalter?
> Sowas würde sich prima an meinem Dr.Dew machen.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Oktober 2019)

think global, ride local.




keine anhnung wer carla ist, aber ich habe die blätter danabengehängt.



matchy



man könnte meinen, es wäre nicht der optimale weg um eben mal milch zu holen.
die flaschen halten auch im trail und stören sonst auch nicht. passt also.



aktuell wieder viel gutes zeug an den wänden.


----------



## kordesh (15. Oktober 2019)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Heute erster große Runde mit dem Kona und Tochter. Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch die Kette ist ja beim Singlespeed Modus sehr dreckanfällig wie löst ihr das? Ich meine sauber machen oder welches Kettenöl ist da am besten ?
> Anhang anzeigen 922528
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 922529
> ...




Woahhhhh!!!!

Was für ein Rad 

Kann es sein, dass es einen Aufbauthread gab und du nicht zwischen Skinwall und schwarzen Reifen entscheiden konntest? Wenn ich den richtigen Thread in Erinnerung habe: sehr gute Entscheidung, die Skinnwalls aufgezogen zu lassen!


----------



## gpzmandel (18. Oktober 2019)

kordesh schrieb:


> Woahhhhh!!!!
> 
> Was für ein Rad
> 
> Kann es sein, dass es einen Aufbauthread gab und du nicht zwischen Skinwall und schwarzen Reifen entscheiden konntest? Wenn ich den richtigen Thread in Erinnerung habe: sehr gute Entscheidung, die Skinnwalls aufgezogen zu lassen!


Jau finde ich auch Danke


----------



## -zor- (20. Oktober 2019)

Sunday morning ride...


























danach gab es erstmal nen Käffchen 





und nen Omelett





schön Sonntag euch Irren


----------



## -zor- (20. Oktober 2019)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte nicht so schönes Wetter wie der @-zor- . Leichter Regen der dann schlagartig in starken Dauerregen übergegangen ist. Scheiß drauf im Wald ging es ganz gut und die Unterhose war dann wieso nass. Ca. 38km und 275hm sind dann doch noch zusammen gekommen. 









Schönen Sonntag euch noch.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. Oktober 2019)

Standesgemäß unterwegs.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Oktober 2019)

Urwald von oben





Heute mit dem MTB


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier sind Tretroller explizit empfohlen


----------



## herrundmeister (28. Oktober 2019)

kleines morgentliches Crosstraining mit den Kollegen


----------



## Bikefritzel (28. Oktober 2019)

@herrundmeister  kann man diese liebliche Farbkombi irgendwo in Grossformat betrachten?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2019)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> @herrundmeister  kann man diese liebliche Farbkombi irgendwo in Grossformat betrachten?











						DSC 0566
					

Foto: DSC 0566 - bikes&stuff




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Bikefritzel (28. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schmuck. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Kühlschrank ist leer keine Wurst mehr da. Also ab zur einer Metzgerei nach Xanten und somit Co2 eingespart. Den Rhein entlang nach Xanten anschließend auf den Heimweg noch in den kleinen Heeser Wald Trails rocken und dann nach Hause. Ca 40km eine schönen Runde bei bestem Wetter.


Gruß Maik


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2019)

Heut mal um Würzburg rum 
33km und 570hm kommt da schon zam


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2019)

r.t.w.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Oktober 2019)

Schick! was ist das denn für ein Lenker? Bin noch auf der Suche nach was tauglichem in Silber. Ich mag den cowchipper aber die Lösung mit der Alufolie ist nicht so optimal


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Schick! was ist das denn für ein Lenker? Bin noch auf der Suche nach was tauglichem in Silber. Ich mag den cowchipper aber die Lösung mit der Alufolie ist nicht so optimal


soma junebug. 
im prinzip ein leicht mod. nachbau vom midge.

ja, das leidige thema mit den lenkern...
habe aktuell drei polierte/silberne lenker zum testen da

soma junebug
soma highway one
sim works smile bar

die drops sind recht kurz am junebug, weiss noch nicht, ob mich das stört. hebel habe ich aktuell noch keine dran, kann also zu der problematik noch nichts sagen.
der sim works ist an den hebeln halt nur 42cm breit und recht viel reach, dafür eine sehr bequeme griffposition an dem langen stück hinter den hebeln. und lange drops. den in 44 oder 46 wäre was. sim works gibt halt nur die spannweite von 56cm an, mit der schmalen "griffweite" hatte ich nicht gerechnet. dafür war die hebelposition schnell gefunden (noch am stooge).
highway one ist von der form irgendwo zwischen evomax / cowbell, dürfte eine solide, aber auch die optisch langweiligste sein.

velo orange hat noch den daji far bar aber da ist die form irgendwie strange. dürfte ähnlich komisch zu montieren sein (zu steile drops) wie der klassische woodchipper.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Oktober 2019)

Danke, das hilft schonmal. Zu kurze Drops mag ich gar nicht, den Daji Far Bar probier ich evtl mal aus, aber aussehen tut der schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (1. November 2019)

Der sieht live deutlich besser aus. Die Drops sind gut. Aber die Hebel lassen sich dann nicht wirklich gut auf den Hoods greifen, da diese leicht abfallend sind. Und auf der Strecke vor den Hebeln auch nicht so gut zu greifen...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. November 2019)

Regenpause ausgenutzt...neuen LRS getestet!


----------



## Deleted 23985 (2. November 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> r.t.w.
> Anhang anzeigen 931127


Kannst du mir bei den Reifen auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2019)

superpink schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bei den Reifen auf die Sprünge helfen?


gerne.
panaracer pasela 27,5x1,75 (42-584)


----------



## a.nienie (4. November 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gerne.
> panaracer pasela 27,5x1,75 (42-584)


btw: wir haben versucht den LRS am donnerstag in einem cinelli mash unterzubringen. gabel geht gut, im rahmen ist es haarscharf = zu eng


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2019)

neulich zur eröffnungsparty vom peng.
gute gelegenheit für ein wenig subtile werbung. schilder in "handarbeit" von yours truly.







und mal wieder r.t.w. aber mit teepause auf dem "gipfel" ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (5. November 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Danke, das hilft schonmal. Zu kurze Drops mag ich gar nicht, den Daji Far Bar probier ich evtl mal aus, aber aussehen tut der schon


der neue crust shaka wär's, aber 125 tacken + 56 tacken porto + fvckin' zoll...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (5. November 2019)

hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt und in den Warenkorb gepackt um nach Versand zu gucken...
aber das Shopsystem von Crust berechnet angeblich immer zuviel Versand, trotzdem dürfte der Spass dann mit Einfuhrumsatzsteuer so auf 180 eur rauslaufen, das kann ich mir nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## Milan0 (7. November 2019)

Ich will ja schon immer die Crust Cargo Fork


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich will ja schon immer die Crust Cargo Fork


ja. die ist ganz clever gemacht.

wir sind gerade dran und alte gabeln für den zweck zu suchen. da jetzt durch die bike kitchen zugriff auf ein schweissgerät vorhanden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2019)

herbstleyd ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2019)

aktuelle challenge: samstag zum baumarkt [x]




zur belohnung tee und kekse in der sonne


----------



## seblubb (10. November 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aktuelle challenge: samstag zum baumarkt [x]
> Anhang anzeigen 935523
> 
> zur belohnung tee und kekse in der sonne
> Anhang anzeigen 935548


Kekse klingen lecker. Morgen mit dem Rad zu dm


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2019)

d i r t   c h u r c h


----------



## Triturbo (12. November 2019)

Am Sonntag sechs tolle Stunden im Teutoburger Wald verbracht


----------



## seblubb (12. November 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sechs tolle Stunden im Teutoburger Wald verbracht


Nix für ungut -alte GTs find ich geil- aber in der Singlespeed Galerie mit Schaltung? 
Aber schaut schön aus dort

Edit: JohnnyAdlerauge


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. November 2019)

Die ist doch stillgelegt... ein kollege früher hat sich mal ein '8-fach Singlespeed' gebaut - 8 gleich grosse Ritzel auf dem Kassettenkörper inkl. Schaltwerk und -hebel, der durfte auch mitspielen


----------



## seblubb (12. November 2019)

Stimmt. Da fehlen ein paar Bowdenzüge


----------



## stahlinist (12. November 2019)

Bei der Topographie mit nur einer Bremse fährt's sich aber auch eher nur wie'n pensionierter Landbriefträger - zumal auf gräwl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (12. November 2019)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sechs tolle Stunden im Teutoburger Wald verbracht




Wo genau ist das denn? Sieht schön aus!


----------



## Danimal (14. November 2019)

Das ist Der Hermannsweg bei Bielefeld, zwischen Lämershagen und Oerlinghausen, kurz vor dem Schopketal. Die Kirche im Bild steht in Oerlinghausen, dahinter sieht man den Tönsberg.


----------



## Triturbo (14. November 2019)

Das Rad hatte mal Magic Gear, ich wusste aber nicht, was mich erwartet und habe daher ein Schaltwerk dran gebaut. War auch keine schlechte Entscheidung, sieht nur leider nicht clean aus 



stahlinist schrieb:


> Bei der Topographie mit nur einer Bremse fährt's sich aber auch eher nur wie'n pensionierter Landbriefträger - zumal auf gräwl



Ich war jetzt nicht super schnell unterwegs, aber ein pensionierter Landbriefträger bin ich auch nicht. Eine Bremse hinten brauch ich äußerst selten, so doll lass ich es ohne Federelemente dann auch nicht krachen.


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2019)

schild(er) spazierenfahren.






das rad ist relativ spontan auf "kette passt so" übersetzung umgebaut worden. leider war nur ein bremshebel , der uns gefallen hat.
wenn irgendwo ein 26zoll rücktritt laufrad auftaucht (im lager müßte noch eins sein), dann wird es etwas fahrtauglicher gemacht.

irgendwie finde ich den bullbar ganz geil. leider gibt es die nur noch als 25.4er alu von shogun und co. immerhin in einer vielzahl nos.


----------



## stahlinist (14. November 2019)

Ich find's geil 
Ihr braucht noch Bike-Kitchen-Bierdeckel als Spokecards/Flyer!


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2019)

hoch die tassen...



... schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. November 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich will ja schon immer die Crust Cargo Fork


Will auch eine


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2019)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Will auch eine


Find ich auch cool


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2019)

gestern auf dem weg zum treffpunkt einen windstopper handschuh verloren. strecke überschaubar, also heute kurz abgefahren. 
*1.000 dank an den menschen, der ihn gefunden und auf augenhöhe an den baum gehängt hat!!!*




danach noch etwas leichtes pedalieren um beine & kopf frei zu bekommen.








warum heute so farblos? es gibt ein neues scorn album, darum.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. November 2019)

Das Womo eingewintert und mit dem Gravelumbau zurück  macht Laune


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2019)

... straßen sind für mädchen, über'n acker geht die fahrt...
(zitat aus einem song der band schlammbein)


----------



## seblubb (20. November 2019)

Wie du mal sagtest


> Bodenhaftung


?


----------



## Burba (21. November 2019)

da kann ich mitmachen...


----------



## gpzmandel (21. November 2019)

Ssp macht einfach mehr Spaß. Neue Reifen montiert, läuft besser im Gelände. 







Gruß Maik


----------



## c-racer (21. November 2019)

@böser_wolf : sag mal, bist du mit den Michelin Gravel-Reifen zufrieden?  Bin am überlegen, die als Winterreifen zu verbauen für Asphalt und Waldwege...

Damits nicht ganz offtopic ist, hier das Rad an das sie dran sollen


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2019)

Ich find sie ganz gut 
Rollen recht gut
 sind nicht zu laut 
Grip auf Waldwegen usw war ok
Aber ich hab sie erst ca 100km bewegt


c-racer schrieb:


> @böser_wolf : sag mal, bist du mit den Michelin Gravel-Reifen zufrieden?  Bin am überlegen, die als Winterreifen zu verbauen für Asphalt und Waldwege...
> 
> Damits nicht ganz offtopic ist, hier das Rad an das sie dran sollen
> Anhang anzeigen 941211


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2019)

@gpzmandel Top Teil


----------



## meinhardon (22. November 2019)




----------



## gpzmandel (22. November 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @gpzmandel Top Teil


Danke ich möchte auch nie vom Bike steigen so viel Spaß macht das Kona.


----------



## shibby68 (22. November 2019)

bissl rumkurven


----------



## C0HiBA (23. November 2019)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 941863



Gefällt mir sehr gut!  Stimmiger Aufbau!
Gibts irgendwo mehr Infos zu dem Rad?


----------



## Peter Lang (23. November 2019)

Also echt ,ich finde diese Verkehrswende nicht gut. Jetzt wo alle aufs Rad umsteigen und ihr Auto stehen lassen sind die Radwege ständig verstopft, das macht doch wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2019)

heute waren intervalle angesagt.
zuerst aber noch seelisch, geistig, moralischen zuspruch abgeholt, wir haben da so eine art drive in kirche ;-)



Notiz: ohne die spitze für die pumpe im rahmendreieck hält diese nur so geht so.

bisschen aussicht nach getaner "arbeit".





> ... iss jetzt keinen powerbar!


yes, sir!




Morgen früh ist wieder d i r t  c h u r c h...


----------



## a.nienie (24. November 2019)

zu gut um es nicht zu teilen.


----------



## Dr_Ink (24. November 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (24. November 2019)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Halterung für den Computer? Ist die Vorbauspezifisch?



das ist so was

Lixada Fahrrad Computer Halterung, Material: Aluminiumlegierung + Kunststoff.: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## shibby68 (24. November 2019)




----------



## Peter Lang (24. November 2019)

shibby68 schrieb:


>



leider ist es meine Pflicht dich auf Regel NR49 hinzuweisen )


----------



## µ_d (25. November 2019)

Die rules sind irgendwie schon länger nicht mehr witzig. Wären witziger wenn es nicht so viele Leute gäbe die nicht verstehen, dass sie nicht ernst gemeint sind. Hier eigentlich ganz gut zusammengefasst: https://cyclingtips.com/2017/03/commentary-forget-velominatis-rules-youre-not-wrong/


----------



## Peter Lang (25. November 2019)

Mach dich mal locker. Mein Hinweis war eh nicht ernst gemeint sondern als Witz gedacht. Denke auch dass das bei shibby68 so angekommen ist. 
Dachte ja hier bei den Singlespeedern würde Ironie eher verstanden als im restlichen Forum.


----------



## meinhardon (25. November 2019)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut!  Stimmiger Aufbau!
> Gibts irgendwo mehr Infos zu dem Rad?


Hi,
das Rad habe ich zufällig vor zwei Jahren bei den eKleinanzeigen gefunden, nachdem ich schon länger nach einem großen 1x1 aus der alten Serie gesucht habe. Der Vor- und gleichzeitig Erstbesitzer hatte es sich schön zusammengestellt, so dass ich nichts geändert habe, außer den Sattel um 1,5cm tiefer zu stellen. Das Bike war mit ihm 2002 Europameister geworden. Es fährt auch wie Hölle und ist verdammt leicht, ohne dass hier Carbon oder sonstige Wagnisse zur Anwendung kommen. Mich wird es niemals verlassen, außer mein Sohn übernimmt es- angekündigt hat er es schon. Aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen, er ist erst 5 Jahre alt. Also werden mir mit dem Schwarzen noch einige schöne Stunden vergönnt sein.
Surly 1x1 Rahmen 20 Zoll aus 2000 noch Canti only
Tune Bigfoot 180mm
Surly Nabe auf Mavic Felge hinten
RPM Vorbau, Ritchey Lenker, Flite, LX Bremsen
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (25. November 2019)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Rad habe ich zufällig vor zwei Jahren bei den eKleinanzeigen gefunden, nachdem ich schon länger nach einem großen 1x1 aus der alten Serie gesucht habe. Der Vor- und gleichzeitig Erstbesitzer hatte es sich schön zusammengestellt, so dass ich nichts geändert habe, außer den Sattel um 1,5cm tiefer zu stellen. Das Bike war mit ihm 2002 Europameister geworden. Es fährt auch wie Hölle und ist verdammt leicht, ohne dass hier Carbon oder sonstige Wagnisse zur Anwendung kommen. Mich wird es niemals verlassen, außer mein Sohn übernimmt es- angekündigt hat er es schon. Aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen, er ist erst 5 Jahre alt. Also werden mir mit dem Schwarzen noch einige schöne Stunden vergönnt sein.
> Surly 1x1 Rahmen 20 Zoll aus 2000 noch Canti only
> Tune Bigfoot 180mm
> ...


Liest sich wie die Definition des Wortes _unfahrbar_ ?


----------



## C0HiBA (25. November 2019)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Hi,
> das Rad habe ich zufällig vor zwei Jahren bei den eKleinanzeigen gefunden, nachdem ich schon länger nach einem großen 1x1 aus der alten Serie gesucht habe. Der Vor- und gleichzeitig Erstbesitzer hatte es sich schön zusammengestellt, so dass ich nichts geändert habe, außer den Sattel um 1,5cm tiefer zu stellen. Das Bike war mit ihm 2002 Europameister geworden. Es fährt auch wie Hölle und ist verdammt leicht, ohne dass hier Carbon oder sonstige Wagnisse zur Anwendung kommen. Mich wird es niemals verlassen, außer mein Sohn übernimmt es- angekündigt hat er es schon. Aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen, er ist erst 5 Jahre alt. Also werden mir mit dem Schwarzen noch einige schöne Stunden vergönnt sein.
> Surly 1x1 Rahmen 20 Zoll aus 2000 noch Canti only
> Tune Bigfoot 180mm
> ...


Danke für die Infos.
Das Rad ist wirklich ein Traum! Ich suche auch schon länger nach einem "größeren" 1x1.
Leider gibts die nicht zu häufig scheinbar. Zumindest zum Verkauf.


----------



## a.nienie (26. November 2019)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. November 2019)




----------



## Peter Lang (30. November 2019)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (1. Dezember 2019)

als ich das letzte Mal unterwegs war, waren noch Blätter an den Bäumen... 












wie passend...





schönen Abend allerseits und entschuldigt die Bildqualität; Digicam ist kaputt und beim Händy funktioniert nur die Selfiekamera...


----------



## shibby68 (6. Dezember 2019)

Krampus an Nikolaus


----------



## micma (7. Dezember 2019)

Ende Gelände - Autobahn


----------



## Seppl- (10. Dezember 2019)

Huhu, sagt mal is DingleSpeed auch erlaubt ?  ich hoffe haha

gerade zurück von der ersten kleinen Tour, gestern aufgebaut und bin sehr angetan!

Gruß Seppl


----------



## micma (10. Dezember 2019)

Every Season for a$$kickin reason


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (10. Dezember 2019)

Das etwas andere Singlespeed auf einer Tour rund um den Jadebusen im Sommer 2018.
Von Eckwarderhörne nach Wilhelmshaven mit dem Dampfer, dann an der Küste entlang zurück nach Eckwarderhörne.




Übersicht


----------



## Rommos (12. Dezember 2019)

Das wäre (m)ein Traum   ( sind mehrere Etappen/Videos hintereinander)


----------



## Burba (13. Dezember 2019)

Na dann los, Roman...


----------



## Rommos (13. Dezember 2019)

Burba schrieb:


> Na dann los, Roman...


Ich schaff‘s ja nicht mal hier  man braucht ja auch Träume  ( und wann erwischt man schon 5 Tage so ein Wetter auf den Hebriden/Westschottland )


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das wäre (m)ein Traum   ( sind mehrere Etappen/Videos hintereinander)


so geile Gegend  war da mal mit Mietauto und zum Wandern 
hatten 10Tage gutes wetter und keine Midges


----------



## Peter Lang (15. Dezember 2019)

Heute bei dem Siffwetter hats nur für eine kleine Runde auf der Straße gereicht.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2019)

auch wenn cross zur zeit boss ist, lag mein anteil abseits der befestigten wege auch eher bei 15%...
































						1334
					

1334 Discography at Discogs




					www.discogs.com
				




und ein paar "fundstücke"...


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2019)




----------



## randinneur (15. Dezember 2019)

Nach zwei bikefreien Wochen endlich mal wieder im Sattel. Welch Plaisier, welch Jauchzen und Frohlocken! Das neue Pferd im Stall hat die Dirttaufe blendend weggesteckt. Fährt sich überraschend komfortabel und gar nicht so nervös wie befürchtet. Eigentlich wie ein modernes Gravelbike. Jetzt noch zwei Kilo weniger und wir werden ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (15. Dezember 2019)

randinneur schrieb:


> Jetzt noch zwei Kilo weniger


Wer? ?


----------



## randinneur (15. Dezember 2019)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wer?



Frag mal die Quattro Formaggi, die hier vor mit steht.


----------



## ploerre (16. Dezember 2019)

aalter was ne Sauerei gestern wieder...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Dezember 2019)

Dein Kettenspanner hat wohl schlapp gemacht!?


----------



## gpzmandel (17. Dezember 2019)

Heute mal wie auf Schienen unterwegs Tour.





Grüße Maik


----------



## micma (17. Dezember 2019)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (17. Dezember 2019)

die Spur sieht nach nem gscheiten Kampf aus


----------



## micma (17. Dezember 2019)

War eigentlich schon durch und wollte schauen ob das Rad von selbst stehenbleibt,...


----------



## seblubb (18. Dezember 2019)

Immerhin sammelst du mal ein paar der Blätter ein. Sieht ja aus wie Sau ☝️


----------



## Seppl- (18. Dezember 2019)

Huhu, bin auch gerade zurück, war das fein! Rad läuft super


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2019)

leichte vorbelastung...




ich kaufe ein "B"







... das zweite "A" war da auch. nein, die lösung heisst nicht "abba".


----------



## shibby68 (23. Dezember 2019)

Xmas Spässkn mit le fat grävl


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Dezember 2019)

Rollen statt Stollen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. Dezember 2019)

schon eine Weile her - gemütliches Rollen nach Krankheit












schönen Abend zusammen


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2019)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. Dezember 2019)

R.I.P. Lemmy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2019)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> R.I.P. Lemmy
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957109
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957114


leider. darauf ein bierchen, weil whiskey nicht im haus. cola eh nicht...


----------



## Seppl- (28. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> leider. darauf ein bierchen, weil whiskey nicht im haus. cola eh nicht...


Hier gibts dann n Whisky und die Platte wird aufgelegt


----------



## a.nienie (28. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Seppl- (28. Dezember 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 957255


----------



## guitarman-3000 (28. Dezember 2019)

Prost!


----------



## Deleted 149952 (29. Dezember 2019)

Kleine Einstellfahrt gemacht.
Bis auf die Sattelposition paßte alles und die Übersetzung ist


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Dezember 2019)

entlang alter Weinbergwege  rollt es sich angnehm in der Sonne


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2019)

_stalker_ schrieb:


>


ah n 2 Souls sieht man nicht mehr oft


----------



## a.nienie (2. Januar 2020)

*gutes Neues, Ihr Nasen!*


----------



## stemi1982 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich war heute auch wieder mal unterwegs. Gestartet bei "warmen" -5° hatte ich auf die Überschuhe vergessen, bei tiefst Temperaturen von -13° war mit dann doch recht kalt an den Zehen und ich habe mich für eine kleine Runde entschieden. War ein schöner Mix aus Straße und Trail .


----------



## shibby68 (2. Januar 2020)

Tolles haro....

Frohes neues und eine tolle unfallfreie Saison ihr Einzelgänger


----------



## stemi1982 (2. Januar 2020)

Wenn man bedenkt das ich das Teil vor 8/9 Jahren mal um 360 € neu bei wiggle geschossen habe und Lrs, Krubel und Lager noch original sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (2. Januar 2020)

Nebel und kein Schnee


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Januar 2020)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hier gibts dann n Whisky und die Platte wird aufgelegt


Wir haben am 28. auch einen Jack im Gedenken gekippt, auch wenns niemand von uns schmeckt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (2. Januar 2020)

.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Januar 2020)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Whisky und Cola mixen ist auch ein Verbrechen und dann noch aus der Dose. ? Naja, ist eh nur das billige Pennerglück.
> Bäh, pfui Deibel
> 
> ??


ähm Jack Daniels schmeckt doch ohne Cola nix (Quasi das Becks unter den Whiskys)


----------



## kordesh (3. Januar 2020)

Becks


----------



## seblubb (3. Januar 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> Gadsenpisse


Same same


----------



## Seppl- (5. Januar 2020)

Herrlich war’s


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2020)

Denn Alk vom 16 Inch Race rausfahren 


















						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com


----------



## friederjohannes (5. Januar 2020)

Entspanntes Sonntagsrollen mit Esmeralda nach viel zu langer Fahrradabstinenz über die Feiertage wegen Reiserei...





Bissi grau hier.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Januar 2020)

im benachbarten ausland (hessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (5. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> im benachbarten ausland (hessen)


Come to the ebsch Seid


----------



## a.nienie (6. Januar 2020)

schiller, willy tell, hohle gasse und so...




vamos a la playa



war aber zu schattig um lange zu verweilen. also nur kurz mittag gemacht und dann weiter,


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schiller, willy tell, hohle gasse und so...


 jo da war was heute


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> schon eine Weile her - gemütliches Rollen nach Krankheit
> Anhang anzeigen 956861
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 956862
> ...



Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Wera bei Eschwege. Als ich mit dem Rad mal an die Ostsee hoch bin ...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Januar 2020)

gut erkannt


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2020)

Ach krass!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Januar 2020)

Im Dunkeln kommt der Krampus raus


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Januar 2020)

Zählt das auch noch als hohle Gasse? Geschossen wurde jedenfalls nicht.





Schönwetterspritzerchen




Offtopic: Ist doch irgendwie ein bisschen kurz der Bock. hat jemand einen 110er Schaftvorbau mit 25.4er Klemmung rumliegen?


----------



## carokan11 (8. Januar 2020)

nette Pfade fahren bei unseren freundlichen Nachbarn in NL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (8. Januar 2020)

Da unser Bundesland als eines von zweien der Herren Balthasar, Kaspar und Melchior angemessen gedenkt und auch die gottlosesten aller Strolche frei haben, habs seit langem mal wieder ne Tagestour... ?
Und wenn der Schnee nicht zu uns ins Flache kommen will, dann muss ich eben zum Schnee...

Tour mit SSP und geschalteter Begleitung...

Geht los mit bisschen weiß:






Bisschen mehr:




Und ganz oben gib ihm:


----------



## seblubb (8. Januar 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> Da unser Bundesland als eines von zweien der Herren Balthasar, Kaspar und Melchior angemessen gedenkt und auch die gottlosesten aller Strolche frei haben, habs seit langem mal wieder ne Tagestour... ?
> Und wenn der Schnee nicht zu uns ins Flache kommen will, dann muss ich eben zum Schnee...
> 
> Tour mit SSP und geschalteter Begleitung...
> ...


Kokain bis zum abwinken


----------



## killercouch (8. Januar 2020)

Näää, wärs Schnupfpülverchen gewesen, wären mehr Leute unterwegs gewesen...

War schnöder Schnee, kennt nur hier auf 22 ÜNN und wo man dienstags sieht, wer am Wochenende zu Besuch kommt, keiner mehr. Ach was sehn ich mir mal wieder nen Winter herbei, wo man fröhlich pfeifend an Autofahrern vorbeikarreliert, die bei drei Schneeflocken Panik schieben und Schritttempo fahren...
Aber nee, da wartet man ja hier dieser Tage vergeblich drauf, stattdessen hab ich hier heut die Frühlingsklamotten ausm Schrank gekramt... 12 Gradcelsius...  Danke, Mörckl!!!

Edit: Galerie!!!

Keine Photomontage...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2020)

getreu dem rough stuff fellowship motto

hatte ich heute das rad beim strandspaziergang dabei ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (12. Januar 2020)

Fat und dropbar ist echt ne geschmeidige Kombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (12. Januar 2020)




----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2020)

Heute als Sonntagsfahrer unterwegs.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. Januar 2020)

Die Halde Lydia :


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Januar 2020)

Habe heute morgen mal das schöne Wetter genutzt um das Kona auszuführen. Schöne Tour auf mein Rox 12 geladen und los ging es über den Rheinradweg Richtung Wesel. Kurz durch die Stadt weiter Richtung Hünxe in den Wald und die Heidelandschaft. Zum Schluss waren es dann doch wieder über 50km  














Gruß Maik


----------



## killercouch (16. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch zum BDW!


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Januar 2020)

Jup endlich wieder ein Stahlhaufen BDW


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Januar 2020)

Danke Jungs aber ich komme nicht vom SSp los und daher wird das "The Dark Knight" wieder SSp ist im Aufbau


----------



## WalterV (17. Januar 2020)

Schon lange her (2009?)
Singlespeed Roc d' Azur (Inbred 29")






GR51 Col du Pierre Coucou 2008 (Inbred 26")






Selbe Stelle 2016 (Inbred 29"), zusammen mit mein groBer Freund.





Roc d'Azur 2016, Lager wechsel beim Hope Stand.





Bye bye singlespeed (2018)


----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Danke Jungs aber ich komme nicht vom SSp los und daher wird das "The Dark Knight" wieder SSp ist im Aufbau



Nee, is schwer von SSP loszukommen... schwer und unnötig...  

Das Erstaunlichste an Deinem Aufbau is doch aber, dass sich das Forum da mal einig ist, dass das ne coole Karre ist! Keiner hat das Ding wirklich gebasht... das gabs doch noch nie, oder?


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Januar 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> Das Erstaunlichste an Deinem Aufbau is doch aber, dass sich das Forum da mal einig ist, dass das ne coole Karre ist! Keiner hat das Ding wirklich gebasht... das gabs doch noch nie, oder?


Bei meinem Wheeler hat es fast 3 Seiten gedauert bis das gemaule  los ging
bei @gpzmandel  sind wir schon bei Seite 3 ohne  ,das macht mir Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (17. Januar 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> Nee, is schwer von SSP loszukommen... schwer und unnötig...
> 
> Das Erstaunlichste an Deinem Aufbau is doch aber, dass sich das Forum da mal einig ist, dass das ne coole Karre ist! Keiner hat das Ding wirklich gebasht... das gabs doch noch nie, oder?


Ja da gebe ich dir zu 110% Recht. Ich warte auch noch auf die, Die was zu meckern haben. Entschuldige meine Rechtschreibung ob es so zu 100 % richtig geschrieben ist.


----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir zu 110% Recht. Ich warte auch noch auf die, Die was zu meckern haben. Entschuldige meine Rechtschreibung ob es so zu 100 % richtig geschrieben ist.



Und mal ganz ehrlich: Singlespeed??? Hallo!!! 2020 noch Singlespeed wo es so tolle Schaltungen gibt? Dein Ernst?
Und dann noch Starrgabel? Das geht doch nur auf Asphalt...
Und Stahl??? Sackschwer und flext wie ein in Kaffee getunkter Butterkeks...

Ich behaupte ja einfach mal, Du hast die Kiste nur wegen Blingbling zusammengebaut... Fahren kann man damit wohl kaum!!!!11!!elf!!1111!


----------



## randinneur (17. Januar 2020)

Echt mal! Wie soll man denn damit auf Red Bull die North Shores runterdroppen?!?!


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Januar 2020)

Zum abrollen von entspannten Singlespeedrunden ist es von Vorteil wenn man am Arsch der Welt wohnt .?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2020)

vor dem großen ansturm, chillen im park.
später dann rumhetzerei








						DGWR CX Trainingsrennen #7
					

Trainingsrennen #7 12 Uhr Start Im Südpark Kelsterbach Park ist nicht groß und wir mittendrin. Offen für Alle. 40 Minuten Rennen. Danach Kekse.




					www.facebook.com
				




grüsse an @ploerre der nach der kurzen pause vermutlich irgendwo hinter nürnberg rumstrampelt ;-)
und danke @midige für punch und muffin


----------



## midige (19. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vor dem großen ansturm, chillen im park.
> später dann rumhetzerei
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gerne, Bilder habe ich geschickt.


----------



## shibby68 (21. Januar 2020)

Zuhause ists immer noch am schönsten


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2020)

nachdem es mich DO auf spontaner, unerwarteter glätte geschmissen hat, FR ohne clickies... bild leicht unscharf...


----------



## seblubb (25. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nachdem es mich DO auf spontaner, unerwarteter glätte geschmissen hat, FR ohne clickies... bild leicht unscharf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 969548


Rad unverletzt?
Hab dieses Jahr gleich am 2. nen Abflug auf Eis gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (25. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nachdem es mich DO auf spontaner, unerwarteter glätte geschmissen hat, FR ohne clickies... bild leicht unscharf...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 969548


@Hockdrik wir brauchen diesen Flaschenhalter


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2020)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> @Hockdrik wir brauchen diesen Flaschenhalter


portland design works (rose gold, copper war mir zu gelb)








						Sparrow Cage
					

The Sparrow Cage is made from a single sheet of lightweight 5052 alloy. The Sparrow's wings fold in to securely cradle your water bottle and the cut outs help keep the cage light. Get a Sparrow or two and make your ride fly. Works well for many different water bottle shapes, and even holds a...




					ridepdw.com


----------



## a.nienie (25. Januar 2020)

rennvorbereitung
w-one gear, w-one love ;-)


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2020)

Ist länger her - August/September 2019 - war aber wieder eine tolle Reise durch Island.

Mehr in diesem Faden.

Wie bereits bei meiner 1. Islandreise (mehr hier) per bike, auch diesmal wieder 34/18.
Island eignet sich vorzüglich zum Eingangfahren.


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2020)

Ssp im Wallis. Herbst 2019.













Mehr davon


----------



## friederjohannes (25. Januar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rennvorbereitung
> w-one gear, w-one love ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 969774



Bin auch am Vorbereiten. Komme allerdings mit Schaltung, verzeiht, dass ich trotzdem hier poste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2020)

Und im Alltag auf Touren 
Jeder Tag birgt eine kleine Tour. Mal 15 km, mal 5, mal über 50. Pendeln, Einkäufe, Besuche bei Freunden und Familie überall finden sich Optionen für einen kleinen Ausflug.

Vor 1 Jahr, als es noch in tieferen Lagen Schnee gab...



Ein Fahrrad kennt keine Jahreszeit. Dem Eingänger ist diesw noch mehr egal.

So kommt's, dass man von einem Frühsommergewitter überrascht wird ohne Regenklamotten...




Nach dem Einkauf im Gartencenter. Ja, wir haben keine klassische Rollenverteilung: meine Freundin zieht den Anhänger 




Spontan-schöne Stimmungen




Beim Pendeln (die kurze Variante)




Naja... wieder ein Gewitter. Hab nachgeschaut, es waren 12 Tage zwischen der obigen und dieser Aufnahme.




85 km Umweg für's Bierholen.
Bierholen. Gutes Verb. Mit dem Fahrrad macht einfach (fast) alles mehr Spass.



Eines Feierabends fuhr ich konstant freihändig, war zu gut gelaunt und trank zum Nachhausefahren ein Bier. Rechts hatte es am Wegrand hohes Grass. Der Lenker blieb natürlich irgendwann hängen, zog nach rechts, ich glich aus und alles schwang nach links und während ich mit der freien rechten Hand den Lenker greifen wollte, drehte es sich mehr und mehr ab, mein Radius wurde kleiner bis ich auf der Wiese stürzte. Ohne Bier zu verschwenden. Soweit macht aber auch das Biertrinken auf dem Eingänger Spass.

Lokales Bierholen. Irgendwie toll ist die Brauerei so nah, aber ich komme so kaum zum Radeln.








Nach diversen Reparaturen an einem verprügelten Stahlrahmen auf ein paar Biere und ein Bad im Fluss mit einem guten Freund. Ich fuhr damit einfache singletracks und verlor das Schloss, dafür waren noch alle Dosen vorhanden.




Dieser komische Rahmen hat einiges durchgemacht. Die Sattelstütze wollte und wollte einfach nicht rauskommen. Ohne zu sehr in's Detail zu gehen...






Nach viel Gemurkse, einer demolierten Schraubstockaufnahme und Einsatz von Heissluftföhn, Trockeneis, sogar flüssigem Stickstoff (natürlich die Ausdehnung/Kontraktion der Materialien berücksichtigt) hatte ich die Schnauze voll und griff zur Chemie. Soll die die Arbeit erledigen. 10 Molare Natronlauge.
Das Alu der Stütze löst sich auf. Es dauerte eine Weile und zwischendurch tauschte ich die Suppe aus.



Tja... dem Stahl macht die Lauge nichts, aber von der Stütze blieb nicht mehr viel übrig 




Ja, auch bei ihm handelt es sich um ein Eingänger.




Ihm wird so langsam wieder Leben eingehaucht. Vermutlich taucht dieser Rahmen später mal wieder hier auf on Tour.

Platten für die Verstärkung selbstgenähter Biketaschen. Fuhr sich witzig. Abheben konnte ich leider nicht damit.




Eine km mit Futter für's Gemüse und Blumen und 'Futter' für meine Freundin und mich.




Baden gehen...




Bruder besuchen...




Kürzlich im Frost. Nicht Forst.







So macht jeder Tag noch mehr Spass.

Es war jetzt sicherlich mehr als genug, aber mein Handy ist voll mit schönen Abend- und Morgenstimmungen. Hinter jeder Aufnahme steckt ein kurzes Innehalten. Wäre nicht so im ÖV oder PKW.

Hiermit ein grosses Dankeschön an mein Eingang-Alltages-Reiserad.


----------



## Adieu (25. Januar 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bin auch am Vorbereiten. Komme allerdings mit Schaltung, verzeiht, dass ich trotzdem hier poste.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 969794


Genau 

Ich will dies nicht predigen, aber es ist schon geil, wenn man an einer oder zwei Händen abzählen kann, wie oft man in einem Auto sitzt.


----------



## randinneur (25. Januar 2020)

Ich war heute auch 300km mit dem Singlespeed unterwegs.


----------



## shibby68 (26. Januar 2020)




----------



## killercouch (30. Januar 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> *Ich will dies nicht predigen*, aber es ist schon geil, wenn man an einer oder zwei Händen abzählen kann, wie oft man in einem Auto sitzt.



Oh Mann, das kenn ich zu gut! Manchmal möcht ich die Leute am Kragen nehmen und schütteln auf dass sie aufwachen, wenn sie sich in ein und demselben Satz beschweren, wie elendig mistig diese ganze verstopfte Innenstadt mit Baustellen usw. ist und gleichzeitig kundtun, dass sie sichs nie im Leben vorstellen könnten, die 4,5 km von zu Haus bis zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu pendeln... Unfassbar...


----------



## a.nienie (30. Januar 2020)

das bild von @Alpinum darf ich meiner freundin nicht zeigen, sonst muß ich gleich wieder zum baumarkt wegen der blumenerde...
die überlegeung geht schon länger richtung burley flatbed anhänger oder ähnlichem, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob das an Ihr rad mit schraubachsen (diese trekking dinger) passt... und wenn sie einen akku hat, sehe ich nicht ein den hänger zu ziehen :-D


----------



## killercouch (30. Januar 2020)

Sind das die gleichen Kupplungssysteme wie bei Kinderanhängern? Dann sollte das gehen. Hab jahrelang nen Chariot mit einem Rad mit Schraubachse gezogen, waren sogar Bahnausfallenden. Ging super!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. Januar 2020)

Burley ist mit Schraubachsen kein Problem, es gibt sogar eine Art 'Achsverlängerung' falls das Ausfallende ungünstig ist


----------



## killercouch (30. Januar 2020)

Und weils ja Galerie ist:

@Alpinum hats so schön beschrieben: Jeder Weg ist ne Tour, egal ob Einkauf, Pendeln, Baumarkt, Sonne, Regen, Schnee (viel zu selten...), alles geil, SSP noch viel mehr. In diesem Sinne, am 23.12.:


----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> am 23.12.


Die Tanne zu kaufen ist mutig ?
Würde ich mit dem Auto Pendeln hätte ich auf dem Heimweg gerade einmal 15 min Zeitersparnis, ein Magengeschwür und wäre heiser ??‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (31. Januar 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> killercouch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > am 23.12.
> ...


So bin ich, ein Leben am Limit! 



seblubb schrieb:


> Würde ich mit dem Auto Pendeln hätte ich auf dem Heimweg gerade einmal 15 min Zeitersparnis, ein Magengeschwür und wäre heiser ??‍♂️



+1
Und die meisten entscheiden sich fürs Magengeschwür... ?


----------



## seblubb (31. Januar 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> Und die meisten entscheiden sich fürs Magengeschwür... ?


Zahlt die Kasse


----------



## shibby68 (31. Januar 2020)




----------



## killercouch (31. Januar 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Zahlt die Kasse



Ein Elend isses...


----------



## a.nienie (1. Februar 2020)

... jo, und dann muß man sich als radfahrer bei jeder kleinen schramme anhören, wie gefährlich das doch ist _haha_


----------



## guitarman-3000 (1. Februar 2020)

Dann doch lieber druff!?


----------



## shibby68 (7. Februar 2020)




----------



## randinneur (16. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich sitze grade mehr auf diesem Esel als auf meinem "normalen" Gravelbike.


----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich sitze grade mehr auf diesem Esel als auf meinem "normalen" Gravelbike.



ist ja auch ne extrem lässige kiste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2020)

wir freunden uns langsam an...


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2020)

setup passt noch nicht. das sortiment wird jetzt so lange durchgewechselt bis wieder ein drop bar dran ist... müßte ich eigentlich besser wissen...


----------



## gpzmandel (22. Februar 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> setup passt noch nicht. das sortiment wird jetzt so lange durchgewechselt bis wieder ein drop bar dran ist... müßte ich eigentlich besser wissen...
> Anhang anzeigen 984583


Der sieht doch richtig gut aus. Warum passt der nicht? Was ist da falsch dran?


----------



## warsaw (22. Februar 2020)

Ist Dir der Rahmen zu kurz mit Flatbar oder bevorzugst Du einfach diese Bremshebelstellung, wirkt wie für Wiegetritt optimiert


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Der sieht doch richtig gut aus. Warum passt der nicht? Was ist da falsch dran?


Du weisst doch, ich bin nie zufrieden.

irgendwie hat mir der nitto zu viel backsweep (16grad?) und ist etwas zu schmal. etwas höher kommt die front auch noch.
werde testweise 60 oder 70mm vorbau mit syntace vector 12grad verbauen damit komme ich auf eine ähnliche "länge" wie mit dem nitto aber mehr hebel... und dann mal gucken...
und die kettenlinie ist auch murks, das war ich aber nicht.

vielleicht kriege ich auch anderthalb glieder aus der kette und damit den radstand etwas kürzer.
geht aktuell nicht wirklich gut auf's hinterad bzw. bunnyhops sind irgendwie mühsam.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2020)

warsaw schrieb:


> Ist Dir der Rahmen zu kurz mit Flatbar oder bevorzugst Du einfach diese Bremshebelstellung, wirkt wie für Wiegetritt optimiert


vielleicht einen ticken zu kurz (aber deutlich besser von der geo als das stooge mk3 vorher), zumindest verglichen mit aktuellen long geos.
kona macht ja bei den neueren unit jahrgängen nur 17 und 19zoll, bin mehr der 18zoll typ.
bisschen sattelüberhöhung habe ich, daher passt das mit den bremshebeln so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warsaw (22. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht nur lange kein Flatbar mehr gefahren ?


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2020)

warsaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht nur lange kein Flatbar mehr gefahren ?


ja, meine schulter/nacken partie findet das auch.


----------



## gpzmandel (25. Februar 2020)

Heute erste große Ausfahrt nach dem Wiederaufbau. Es macht Spaß aber der Wald ist zu Zeit ein Modor. 







Gruß Maik


----------



## a.nienie (25. Februar 2020)

kurzes rumrollen mit geändertem cockpit. 75mm vorbau und 1cm spacer drunter



ps: mittlerweile testweise auf drop bar umgebaut. das setup im bild habe ich mit 3 kabelbindern, 2 endkappen und etwas zeitaufwand schnell wieder hergestellt.


----------



## randinneur (25. Februar 2020)

Ein Flatbar ist auch nur ein Dropbar mit extremen Flare. Muss man wissen!


----------



## micma (26. Februar 2020)

Drop bars not bombs


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2020)

das ende der weissen pracht ist schon in sicht _snüff_




ganz abgefahren, wo kommt das muster her?


----------



## stuhli (28. Februar 2020)

An den Vertiefungen im Profil ist der Reifen nicht so heiss gefahren


----------



## shibby68 (29. Februar 2020)




----------



## Seppl- (29. Februar 2020)

Feine Runde mit der Dame, sie auf ihrem BTR Ranger und ich am Kona DingleUnit, herrlich war es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. Februar 2020)

Männlich getrunken Herr @Seppl-


----------



## Seppl- (29. Februar 2020)

Immer die Etikette wahren!


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2020)

kein schatz im silbersee, dafür ein schneller, teils schlammiger rennkurs rund um den see. gut gemacht, leute.


----------



## shibby68 (2. März 2020)




----------



## gpzmandel (3. März 2020)

So Jungs die erste große Tour mit dem The Dark Knight nach dem Wiederaufbau. Schön wars, der Rhein hat wieder mal Hochwasser. Wetter war heute morgen ein Träumchen.













Gruß Maik


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2020)

immer noch nicht da finale setup.


----------



## gpzmandel (7. März 2020)

Das Kona wollte mal Hochwasser sehen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. März 2020)

Springtime in Hessisch-Sibirien








wers braucht 





ist die Katze gesund, freut sich der Mensch





schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Das Kona wollte mal Hochwasser sehen.


meines auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2020)

es geht dem ende entgegen. die schöne buche ist auch schon weg ...






auszugsparty ist am 21.3.2020








__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				







__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. März 2020)

Unigelände? achja, Mainz/Wiesbaden, die Wurstfabrik und Dr. Treznok


----------



## Seppl- (10. März 2020)

Feiner afterwork gravel mit Kumpel, er seit 6 Monaten n Gravelbike, gestern dass erste mal in entsprechenden Gelände. Lustig mit nem Schalter zusammen zu fahren, er hat Berg auf ganz schön geflucht um dran zu bleiben haha


----------



## gpzmandel (10. März 2020)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Lustig mit nem Schalter zusammen zu fahren, er hat Berg auf ganz schön geflucht um dran zu bleiben haha


Das Problem haben viele Schalter


----------



## a.nienie (10. März 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Unigelände? achja, Mainz/Wiesbaden, die Wurstfabrik und Dr. Treznok


nee, rodelberg, da war früher irgendetwas vom arbeitsamt/jobcenter
leider wird das ab april abgerissen und so sind peng und bike kitchen erstmal wieder heimatlos.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. März 2020)

so erster Ausritt nach der OP





https://fatmap.com/routeid/1037736/sspcx-rehab-edition/?fmid=cp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2020)

zu wenig zeit zum fahren/testen, aber es wird...




der parkplatz ist recht "abgefahren", es stehen eine menge kuriertransporter rum, alle irgendwie mit dellen, fehlenden aussenspiegeln usw. ... hartes geschäft.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. März 2020)

wasn Wetterchen heute


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2020)

wetter ist echt klasse im moment.
viel holz auf den wegen und einige alte (obst)bäume wurden gefällt.


----------



## killercouch (15. März 2020)

Wetter, Wetter, Wetter!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. März 2020)

jep





nach ca 8 Jahren das erste mal wieder fix unterwegs





ein grosser Spass









+ ein kleines Upgrade


----------



## randinneur (15. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wetter ist echt klasse im moment.
> viel holz auf den wegen und einige alte (obst)bäume wurden gefällt.
> Anhang anzeigen 995623



Mit etwas Fantasie kann man jeden Blackmetal-Bandnamen aus dem Haufen rauslesen!


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2020)




----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> jep
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 995687
> 
> ...


Hab ich ne zeitlang ohne Bremsen gemacht , trau ich mich nicht mehr   
jetzt nennt sich das Tracklecross


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. März 2020)

nee, ohne Bremsen  das ist mir so schon aufregend genug


----------



## randinneur (16. März 2020)

@JohnnyRhabarber 

Hast du die Nabe aufgespacert? Sieht nach einer Bahnnabe aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. März 2020)

ja, ist die einfache Bahnnabe von Miche, die Achse war lang genug für jeweils 5mm dazu


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. März 2020)

Teepause



Langsam wird es kühl


----------



## Wilier (19. März 2020)

Da der Honigdachs noch im Haus ist, gab es gestern eine schöne Runde zum Vitamin D sammeln in der Abendsonne
die steilen Rampen schmerzen schon etwas


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. März 2020)

Auf einer alten Halde mitten im Wald.





Vorteil des Tretrollers, man hat immer eine kleine Sitzbank für den
15:30 Tee dabei.


----------



## meinhardon (21. März 2020)

Nachträge von letzter Woche
Sonntag Vormittag Nachwuchsförderung



Sonntag Nachmittag Nachwuchsförderung



Montag Morgen RTW



Bleibt gesund und abständig.


----------



## a.nienie (21. März 2020)

finde den originalen beitrag nicht mehr, aber es ging letztens um fixed hubs mit 135mm
die grundidee mit mack war schon gut, aber mack sind noch besser








						High Flange Rear ISO - Mackhubs
					

Our rear ISO track hubs with a high flange are one of the lightest ones you can buy. The hubs come with a 7075 aluminium axle and body. End caps and washers are also available with aluminium 7075 and have stainless steel knurled rings that provide security interface with frame dropouts. The hub...



					mackhubs.com
				




geiler scheiss!


----------



## randinneur (21. März 2020)

Social long distance riding. Ich hab mich auch nochmal rausgeschlichen, bevor hier auch dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2020)

von freitagmorgen. rtw, weil mein homeoffice zu klein ist für die maschinen.




bleibt sauber!


----------



## shibby68 (22. März 2020)

Zuhause ist auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (22. März 2020)

Grüße


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. März 2020)

es war ja die letzte Zeit viel blabla in Richtung 'die einfachen, schönen Sachen im Leben schätzen' - habsch gemacht


----------



## herrundmeister (22. März 2020)

Den Klunker heute ausgeführt


----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2020)

Graveln um Würzburg 
Langsam in die Gänge kommen nach fast 2  Monaten Zwangspause


----------



## nightwolf (24. März 2020)

Bruecklein ganz menschenleer



 

Seltsame Eiszapfenbildung an Baumstumpf ?


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2020)

wollte noch einen kleinen RaceToHome schlenker machen, aber keine bilder da alles voll mit fucking fussgängern... scheiss corona.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> (...)  es stehen eine menge kuriertransporter rum, alle irgendwie mit dellen, fehlenden aussenspiegeln usw. ... (...)


Wirkung


JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> nee, ohne Bremsen (...)


und Ursache 

?


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2020)

rtw mit dem gartenstuhl


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2020)

für SA 28.3.2020








						Solo C.O.G 100 Riding Challenge
					

My single speed set up on the BMC "Orange Crush" #49   Well, this coming weekend was supposed to have been the C.O.G.100 race weekend. ...




					g-tedproductions.blogspot.com


----------



## randinneur (25. März 2020)

Nette Idee. Falscher Zeitpunkt.


#ZuHauseBleibenSpäterReiten


----------



## stahlinist (25. März 2020)

#ErstmalLesenSpäterSchreiben

Gleich der erste Punkt: Social Distancing must be practiced! No group riding!

#FahrradfahrenLungenStärken


----------



## caemis (25. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> für SA 28.3.2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds dufte... und wenn alle allein fahren gibt es doch keine Probleme?


----------



## randinneur (25. März 2020)

Habs gelesen, finde die Message trotzdem falsch.

Es geht nicht nur die Ansteckungsgefahr. Auch darum mögliche Krankenhausaufenthalte zu verhindern. Das ist eine Frage von (Ent-)Haltung zeigen, nicht von Virenschleuderei.

Aber das brauchen wir hier nicht ausführen... Sorry.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Habs gelesen, finde die Message trotzdem falsch.
> 
> Es geht nicht nur die Ansteckungsgefahr. Auch darum mögliche Krankenhausaufenthalte zu verhindern. Das ist eine Frage von (Ent-)Haltung zeigen, nicht von Virenschleuderei.
> 
> Aber das brauchen wir hier nicht ausführen... Sorry.


wir reden von gravel nicht von trailballern. aber dein einwand ist natürlich berechtigt.

fahrt vernünftig!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. März 2020)

Zum Glück darf man bei uns noch Sport als Zweiergruppe betreiben, wenn man die Distanz wahrt.




Anhang anzeigen 1001071Anhang anzeigen 1001071


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. März 2020)

Single Singlespeedtouren sind aber auch in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (25. März 2020)

Keine richtige Tour - trotzdem cool.











Und der Tipi-Bau geht morgen ins Finale...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. März 2020)

Kleiner Fuji im Steinbachtal 



Ausblick zur nächsten Abraumhalde



Blick zurück.....



Einer der Weiher im Steinbachtal bei Saarbrücken.


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2020)

Bleibt gesund ihr eingänger


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2020)

a gringo like me





ps: straight bars are dead dead dead!


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2020)




----------



## gpzmandel (27. März 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Bleibt gesund ihr eingänger


Schön Burger hatten wir gestern frische vom Grill


----------



## Seppl- (28. März 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2020)

was hast Du da eigentlich für eine vorbau dran? superstar?

wollte auch fahren gehen, aber ich habe mit dem umbau angefangen und da kona die tretlager immer trocken verbaut (oder ich einfach pech habe) schwimmt das noch in wd40...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. März 2020)

schöne Runde heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (28. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was hast Du da eigentlich für eine vorbau dran? superstar?
> 
> wollte auch fahren gehen, aber ich habe mit dem umbau angefangen und da kona die tretlager immer trocken verbaut (oder ich einfach pech habe) schwimmt das noch in wd40...



Ach wie schade


----------



## a.nienie (28. März 2020)

hätte ja auch das jedentagstarrgangrad nehmen können, hatte aber dann den kaffee offen, oder wie das heisst...
dafür schon frühe in the nursery gehört...


----------



## Seppl- (28. März 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hätte ja auch das jedentagstarrgangrad nehmen können, hatte aber dann den kaffee offen, oder wie das heisst...
> dafür schon frühe in the nursery gehört...


Döff ja a mal sei!

Tour heute war zapfig, die ersten 30km 50 hm 10 km und wir waren auf 550hm


----------



## friederjohannes (28. März 2020)

Heute Esmeralda ein bisschen rausgebracht, auf der Suche nach weniger bevölkerten Waldstückchen. Teilweise erfolgreich. Gestern abend im Keller noch andere Reifen aufgezogen. Steht 33 drauf, sind aber 35 und haben Stollen, also passen sie nur zwischen die Kettenstreben (mit ein bisschen Platz links und rechts), wenn die Achse ganz weit hinten im Ausfallende ist. War sie natürlich nicht. Dann also einfach kleineres Ritzel drauf. Hatte aber nur zwei Zähne weniger da, einer wäre besser gewesen, jetzt ist die Kette etwas lang.





Reifen sind aber eins a und bleiben erstmal drauf, bis ich auf eine andere Idee komme.


----------



## ploerre (28. März 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> schöne Runde heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1004102
> Anhang anzeigen 1004105
> ...


wo issn das? Rothaargebirge?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. März 2020)

ne, Bilstein/Kaufunger Wald im Werra-Meissner Kreis (Nordhessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2020)

Wetter war ja der Hammer am Wochenende!


----------



## gpzmandel (31. März 2020)

Heute eine schöne lange Tour ca 60 km mit meinem Kona gemacht. Wetter war ein Träumchen. 













Gruß Maik


----------



## böser_wolf (31. März 2020)

Heute mal geschmeidig  in der Stadt rum rollen is ja nix los
unten auf der Brücke ist normal kaum ein durchkommen
auf Strava heißt das Segment "SchoppenSäuferSlalom"


----------



## shibby68 (1. April 2020)




----------



## Bikefritzel (1. April 2020)

Gestern den Hello Dave mal Hello Snow sagen lassen


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2020)

neulich abends




heute morgen rtw


----------



## Peter Lang (2. April 2020)

Bei genialem Singlespeedwetter eine kleine Runde gedreht.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. April 2020)

Literarischer Haldenaufstieg





Endlich oben









Das ganze von unten


----------



## Peter Lang (2. April 2020)

Dort war ich zuletzt auch, aber mit Schaltung. Wenn du dort mit dem SSP hochkommst bist du mein Held.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. April 2020)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Dort war ich zuletzt auch, aber mit Schaltung. Wenn du dort mit dem SSP hochkommst bist du mein Held.


Noch nicht mal runter mit dem Singlespeed, hoch nur im ersten Gang.
( Schieben ) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. April 2020)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Dort war ich zuletzt auch, aber mit Schaltung. Wenn du dort mit dem SSP hochkommst bist du mein Held.


Früher war ich öfter in deiner Gegend unterwegs, speziell Niederwürzbach Richtung Lautzkirchen.
Aber jetzt mit dem Kleinstwagen kann ich das Mtb schlecht verstauen und
mit dem SSP ist mir die Anfahrt doch zu mühsam.


----------



## Peter Lang (2. April 2020)

Hier ein Bild wenn du runter die direkte Linie nimmst


----------



## Peter Lang (2. April 2020)

Wenn ich deine Tourenbilder sehe, glaube ich dass wir relativ nah zusammen wohnen. Da müssten wir mal eine gemeinsame Runde mit dem Singlespeed machen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. April 2020)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild wenn du runter die direkte Linie nimmst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1007928



@chris84 war dort mal runtergefahren, wenn ich @Klinger richtig verstanden hatte.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. April 2020)

Schöne Abendbierrunde



4









angemessenes Terrain:


----------



## seblubb (2. April 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Schöne Abendbierrunde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 10080744
> 
> ...


War ne clevere Entscheidung die Krampe zu behalten ?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. April 2020)

Der Sumpf war tiefer als erwartet


----------



## a.nienie (3. April 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Der Sumpf war tiefer als erwartet
> Anhang anzeigen 1008139


immer noch nicht den lenker montiert, faulpelz.


----------



## herrundmeister (3. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> immer noch nicht den lenker montiert, faulpelz.


Rad und Lenker sind 500km von einander entfernt   
Ausserdem ist das Brooks Band schon so abgegriffen das ich nicht erneut wickeln will. Das braune Lizzard ist zu dunkel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (4. April 2020)

Himmelspfeil der Halde Göttelborn, Blick Richtung Osten. ?


----------



## Rommos (4. April 2020)

Hat gut getan heute






Gute 2 Stunden unterwegs, 43km/450hm - und null mal geschaltet


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. April 2020)

ob Blümchentrail





oder wasteland





das Pugsley weiss immer wieder zu entzücken


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2020)

Wilder Ritt


----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2020)

Eigentlich bin ich echt leicht zufrieden zu stellen. Radeln, schrauben, Bierchen....


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2020)

was hat die abgebildete flasche mit dem wort "bier" zu tun? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (4. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was hat die abgebildete flasche mit dem wort "bier" zu tun? ?


Nix, das war das Thema Schrauben


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was hat die abgebildete flasche mit dem wort "bier" zu tun? ?


Bitte genau lesen.


shibby68 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich echt leicht zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2020)

viel los in der naherholungszone. die meisten begegnungen waren aber sehr freundlich.
abseits hatte man seine ruhe, es sei denn es wurden vom "waldbesitzer" nagelbretter angekündigt _eeek_


----------



## I_am_X (5. April 2020)

Mal wieder auf dem "Kattegatt-Radweg" unterwegs gewesen. Schön, wurde scheinbar stellenweise letztes Jahr neu asphaltiert. Absolute Rennbahn, mit Blick über die schwedische Ostseeküste.

Gegen Mittag füllten dann aber mehr und mehr "nicht eingesperrte Schweden" den Weg. Joggend, radelnd, spazieren gehend. Wer weiß, wie lange wir das hier noch können....















Gruß aus Göteborg!


----------



## Klinger (6. April 2020)

Ich fasse es nicht.....


Anhang anzeigen 1001070Anhang anzeigen 1001071Anhang anzeigen 1001071
[/QUOTE]
.


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2020)

Rumgondeln.,...


----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2020)

gestern aufgebaut und getestet taugt


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> gestern aufgebaut und getestet taugt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1011444
> Anhang anzeigen 1011445


@Rommos sagst du ihm, dass er ein Damenrad fährt? ?


----------



## meinhardon (7. April 2020)

Social Distancing wie jeden Sonntag Abend


----------



## meinhardon (7. April 2020)

Gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> @Rommos sagst du ihm, dass er ein Damenrad fährt? ?


Echt jetzt ?haben mich die Engländer beschissen vor 13 Jahren Sachen gibts


----------



## seblubb (7. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?haben mich die Engländer beschissen vor 13 Jahren Sachen gibts


Gib zu, dass du das wusstest. Wieso sonst hat's Briten-Bobbelche jetzt den Virus?


----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Gib zu, dass du das wusstest. Wieso sonst hat's Briten-Bobbelche jetzt den Virus?


Ich verweigere die Aussage


----------



## seblubb (7. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich verweigere die Aussage


Dann bedanke ich mich jetzt für nichts


----------



## herrundmeister (7. April 2020)

Bei bestem Wetter zum Baumarkt und zurück


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)




----------



## Rommos (7. April 2020)

Nicht meins, aber nimm ich sofort ?


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

sam soll mal hinmachen mit dem neuen peregrine


----------



## herrundmeister (7. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sam soll mal hinmachen mit dem neuen peregrine


wenn Du Ihn nett fragst baut er Dir das auch in Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> wenn Du Ihn nett fragst baut er Dir das auch in Titan


bin ich zu arm für... oder zu geizig.


----------



## herrundmeister (7. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bin ich zu arm für... oder zu geizig.


Dich stört bloss der Gedanke das Titan für die Ewigkeit ist


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Dich stört bloss der Gedanke das Titan für die Ewigkeit ist


so das ck zeug? _schielt auf das zerstörte ht2 lager_


----------



## Milan0 (7. April 2020)

Sollte das Unit in M? mal bei dir gehen müssen/dürfen, nicht bei mir melden


----------



## randinneur (7. April 2020)

Diese Briten... On One soll mal hinmachen und das neue Pompetamine raushauen.  

Meins hat jetzt den Job des Pompinos als Pendler übernommen, weil ich was mit Scheibe haben wollte. Keine Tour, aber Arbeitsweg:


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sollte das Unit in M? mal bei dir gehen müssen/dürfen, nicht bei mir melden


keine feier ohne geier. geht klar. der @seblubb braucht sowieso endlich mal ein fahrrad in seinm kackstuhl rudel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Diese Briten... On One soll mal hinmachen und das neue Pompetamine raushauen.
> ...


ohne zu unken, aber das versauen sie bestimmt. wann kam von on one der letzte singlespeedrahmen?
ein pompetamine mit schaltauge, boost und dickem steuerrohr ist was? genau!


----------



## a.nienie (7. April 2020)

dank kurzarbeit etwas zeit zum radeln


----------



## gpzmandel (7. April 2020)

Es macht einfach nur Spaß Ssp. Heute eine große Runde gefahren. 52km 350hm für mich hier am Niederrhein schon viel .
Prost


----------



## Milan0 (7. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> keine feier ohne geier. geht klar. der @seblubb braucht sowieso endlich mal ein fahrrad in seinm kackstuhl rudel.


Ich verspreche dann auch nicht @null-2wo seinen SSP lrs zu verbauen


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (7. April 2020)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht.....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1001070Anhang anzeigen 1001071Anhang anzeigen 1001071


.
[/QUOTE]
Irgendwie kann ich nur das erste Bild öffnen, ich hoffe, dass die anderen nicht zensiert sind.?
So oft wie in den letzten drei Wochen war ich vorher in zwei Jahren nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs.


----------



## null-2wo (7. April 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich verspreche dann auch nicht @null-2wo seinen SSP lrs zu verbauen


der is längst verkauft 























... verrottet. ich meinte verrottet. sorry


----------



## micma (7. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde, #Flatpedals gesucht!


----------



## seblubb (7. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> keine feier ohne geier. geht klar. der @seblubb braucht sowieso endlich mal ein fahrrad in seinm kackstuhl rudel.


Zeitmanagement im Home Office ist für'n Arsch und sonst hockt selbiger eigentlich ständig auf dem Rad...da bleibt nicht viel Zeit für's schrauben. Firstworldproblems ?


Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich verspreche dann auch nicht @null-2wo seinen SSP lrs zu verbauen


Ach du hast ihn noch? Vllt ja doch einen ssp Crosser zum fixed Crosser ?










Ne lass mal


----------



## Seppl- (7. April 2020)

Gerade zurück, herrliche 60km nach der Arbeit


----------



## randinneur (7. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ohne zu unken, aber das versauen sie bestimmt. wann kam von on one der letzte singlespeedrahmen?
> ein pompetamine mit schaltauge, boost und dickem steuerrohr ist was? genau!



Von mir aus bräuchten die nur ne gescheite Bremsenaufnahme hinten dengeln und ne Gabel bauen, an der nicht die Scheibenbremsschrauben kollidieren. Dann vielleicht noch ein steilerer Sitzwinkel und ein Hauch mehr Steuerrohr. Zack, ferdich. Genesis macht das richtig.

Btw. Hat einer von Euch Schlawienern den Day One Rahmen neulich ausm Bikemarkt geschnappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2020)

die gabel ist das erste was geflogen ist...

day-one ist schon ganz gut, besonders das alte.


----------



## seblubb (8. April 2020)

Bei dir ist das doch eher ein day two


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2020)

Habe ich day one gehört? 
Meins wird wohl vererbt


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2020)

voll aero, der kleine.


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2020)

Schreib dich nicht ab, fahr Unterlenker!


----------



## shibby68 (8. April 2020)




----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2020)

Und heute gleich mal wieder das Day One ausgeführt


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2020)

...heute auch wieder knapp 2 Stunden genossen, langsam wird’s staubig trocken....


----------



## Milan0 (8. April 2020)

Ach ich habe das Bierbild vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. April 2020)

hoffentlich wart Ihr auch unterwegs heut Abend





Kirschblüte bei Nacht

















schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## meinhardon (9. April 2020)

Bin kurz vor dem Dunkelwerden zuhaus gewesen. Die Kirschen blühen auch noch nicht. Na zumindest die erste Runde kurz/kurz gewandet war super.





it´s not the end of the world, but it´s f...ing close


----------



## herrundmeister (9. April 2020)

Cockpit Upgrade und dann Mal kurz zum Staubacher Mausee und zurück.


----------



## randinneur (9. April 2020)

An dem Gryphon kann ich mich nich satt sehen. Träumchen.


----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2020)

endlich ein gescheiter lenker.


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2020)

Ist das echt April?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. April 2020)

Über die Übersetzung muss ich nochmals nachdenken


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. April 2020)

Get your Kicks on Route 66


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2020)

wellenreiten. das rheinhessische hinterland ist top zum schottern.


----------



## herrundmeister (10. April 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2020)

ganz schöne ecke, junge.


----------



## meinhardon (11. April 2020)

Hier hatte die Jugend traditionell schon immer ihren Spielplatz. Wir sind allerdings früher hier mit dem Moped gefahren und zwar entgegengesetzt zur jetzigen Fahrtrichtung. Naja die heutigen Bikes haben ja auch mind. doppelt soviel Federweg wie Simson S51.





Danach zum Feierabend das Weizen gleich aus der Flasche. Nanana, hat hier jemand Jehova gesagt?


----------



## friederjohannes (11. April 2020)

Hab heute mal das erste Frühstück in den Wald verlegt, morgens ist es doch irgendwie entspannter, nur die übliche Besetzung im Wald: ein oder zwei verlorene Alkis, ein paar Jogger und sonst Leute mit Hunden. Und halt ich, der normalerweise erst nachmittags kommt, aber da wird's im Moment einfach sehr voll.

Hier auf dem Weg in den Wald





Hier drin





Und hier ist das erste Frühstück, das zweite folgte dann klassisch zu Hause


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. April 2020)

blütige social-distancing-Runde

































büschen staubig wars


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2020)

aktuell echt wie im wilden westen...


----------



## herrundmeister (12. April 2020)

Eiersuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (12. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aktuell echt wie im wilden westen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1015632



geile Karre!


----------



## böser_wolf (12. April 2020)

Easy Sonntags Rollen 




 https://strava.app.link/3S3TRxLWC5


----------



## I_am_X (13. April 2020)

Feiertagsrunde mit Familie, ganz neue Gegenden erkundet, nur 5km von "zu Hause" entfernt.
















Gruß von der Küste. Gegenwind gab es reichlich ....


----------



## randinneur (13. April 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> blütige social-distancing-Runde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1015585
> 
> ...



Wow! Watn hammer Ratt. Zwei Fragen: Was ist denn das für eine Hinterradnabe? Und welche Vorbau/Lenkerkombi hast Du verbaut?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. April 2020)

Danke! Hinterradnabe ist eine White Industries Exzenternabe, Vorbau u Lenker sind beide von ergotec; Vorbau heisst 'High Carisma Ahead' 45 Grad 110 mm und spuckhässlich; Lenker heisst einfach nur 'gravel' u ist 480/620mm breit. Das scheint so ein taiwanesisches standardteil zu sein, ich meine der Dajia far Bar von Velo Orange ist baugleich.
Vorbau würd ich gerne mal tauschen gegen so einen Schwanenhals, evtl kommt aber auch eine andere Gabel rein wo der Schaft lang bleibt.


----------



## randinneur (13. April 2020)

"Campandgoslow"


----------



## stahlinist (14. April 2020)

Durch die des vollen Frühlings überbordenden Gefilde.





_Bild 1: Steillagenweinbau mit Monorack-Bahn_

_



_
_Bild 2: Stadt, Land, Fluss_





_Bild 3: Brücke in den Frühling_


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2020)

neues konzept getestet.


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (14. April 2020)

?


----------



## friederjohannes (14. April 2020)

Das ist die überzeugendste Interpretation eines Moustache-Lenkers, die ich kenne


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2020)

doppellenker a la canyon, aber halt mit mehr drop ;-)


----------



## seblubb (14. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> neues konzept getestet.
> Anhang anzeigen 1017855





randinneur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1017861
> ?


Wollt ich auch sagen


----------



## killercouch (14. April 2020)

Bisschen rumkullerei über Ostern, erst mitm Bergrad, damit das auch mal wieder raus darf, obwohls hier weit und breit keine Berge gibt...











und dann noch mitm Monstercrosser...


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2020)

it's a jungle sometimes i wonder how i keep from going under...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (15. April 2020)

wo treibst du dich denn rum.. Rettbergsaue?


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> wo treibst du dich denn rum.. Rettbergsaue?


nee, in der nähe von laubenheim


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. April 2020)

Na Ja ?


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2020)

hey cop, if i had a face like yours


----------



## Burba (16. April 2020)

alte Heimat...an der Großen Krampe, Seddinsee









Bieber?


----------



## killercouch (16. April 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Na Ja ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1018823


@RazorRamon, bist Du es?


----------



## killercouch (16. April 2020)

Heut früh - dem der Morgen graute...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. April 2020)

killercouch schrieb:


> @RazorRamon, bist Du es?


? Knapp vorbei, war aber trotzdem gut. ?


----------



## killercouch (16. April 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> ? Knapp vorbei, war aber trotzdem gut. ?


----------



## gpzmandel (16. April 2020)

Nach einer langen Tour gibt es Pussy Saft. 
 




Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (16. April 2020)

Kurze Feierabend Runde


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. April 2020)

Wegen der Sperrung des Leinpfades Richtung  Sarreguemines notgedrungen 
eine Tour nach Saarbrücken. ☹️





Nicht ganz artgerecht für das Fixie. ?


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht ganz artgerecht für das Fixie. ?


tracklocross, königsdisziplin


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> tracklocross, königsdisziplin


Das kannst du mal meinen Zahnfüllungen erklären. ?


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Das kannst du mal meinen Zahnfüllungen erklären. ?


die suchst Du bitte selber.


----------



## herrundmeister (17. April 2020)

Nur mal kurz um den Block zu Opas Burg


----------



## absvrd (17. April 2020)

Bisschen Ride&Road graveln in der jungen Heide.


----------



## randinneur (17. April 2020)

￼





absvrd schrieb:


> Bisschen Ride&Road graveln in der jungen Heide.



Das ist doch ein Veloheld Iron, oder?


----------



## stahlinist (17. April 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz um den Block zu Opas Burg
> Anhang anzeigen 1020660Anhang anzeigen 1020661


Bonze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2020)

die crux mit der selbstständigkeit in diesen zeiten ist, dass man das bisschen arbeit, das anfällt, mehr oder weniger sofort erledigen muss. und dank murphy werde ich natürlich am freitag damit zugeschüttet, während alle anderen bei herrlichstem sonnenschein durch den wald flanieren oder bei mir beratung suchen, welche teile sie als nächstes ans rad spaxxen sollen  mit start um 22.39 gebe ich meiner "kleinen runde" also den arbeitstitel "geht und lutscht an' käfer".





zuerst bisschen waldklunkergravel richtung süden. mann, wie ich diese lampe liebe 




dann richtig in den wald. das nachtleben der ansässigen tierwelt zeigt sich vielseitiger als gedacht.



ich möchte diese konspirative versammlung nicht weiter stören. also weiter.




erstes gipfelbild. ich bin allein.




ich drehe oftmals mehrere runden auf komplett menschenleeren kreuzungen. nachts zu fahren hat eine unheimliche stille...




erstes lebenszeichen seit 20 minuten.




obligatorisches selbstportrait mit todesstern im hintergrund.




... und der blick in die gegenrichtung.




richtungswechsel. der freakige kerl an der tanke gibt mir wasser und ein daim.




liebesgrüße aus leeren hotelzimmern.




ich schwenke wieder in den wald. hier geschehen seltsame dinge... ich halte besser nicht zu lange.




zweites gipfelbild. ich bin allein.




es ist wunderbar still und sogar der dicke kerl hinter mir verharrt völlig regungslos.




zeichen von zivilisation. so viel licht und so wenig menschen.




drittes gipfelbild in nahezu vollkommener dunkelheit. ich bin allein. dank der fortgeschrittenen stunde ist der anstieg zäh und das foto hart verdient, noch dazu der ausblick wenig befriedigend. ich fühle mich in der dunkelheit verlassen, aber auch irgendwie geborgen.




viertes gipfelbild. tatsächlich befindet sich schon ein radfahrer da oben, als ich mein rad über die kante schiebe. wir nicken uns anerkennend zu. wahrscheinlich sind wir die einzigen menschen in diesem großen park - doch nachts um halb drei kommt man nicht hier hoch, um zu quatschen.




noch ein halbwegs inszeniertes bikefoto auf den letzten kilometern, die sich zu dehnen scheinen wie ein kaugummi.




es ist am ende deutlich mehr arbeit, eine gleichmäßige staubschicht auf das rad zu legen...




... als sie abzuwischen.




als ich um 3.33 uhr wieder vor der haustür lande, habe ich über 4 std. nettofahrzeit und 68 km auf dem tacho. die anspannung des tages ist einer tiefen, befriedigenden erschöpfung gewichen. und auch die gedankenwelt hat sich beruhigt, demütig bekenne ich mit dem (leicht geänderten) zitat von rakaa iriescience: "klunkin' ain't easy but easy usually ain't worth it."

morgen brauche ich wohl nen ordentlichen mittagsschlaf.

ps. merci diggi für die powerbank


----------



## seblubb (18. April 2020)

Nachts fahren ist unglaublich geil. Mache ich viel zu selten


----------



## absvrd (18. April 2020)

Ja ist es @randinneur. Du hast doch das Schwarze oder? Den Aufbau hatte ich auch verfolgt und zur gleichen Zeit meins umgebaut. Hab es schon mit 120mm an der Front


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2020)

kurz raus, bevor der himmel schwarz wird






übrigens die inspriration für die velöhead geschichte.
den laden scheint es noch zu geben https://www.arthurkopf.de/
freut mich, hatte mich damals mit henry(?) unterhalten, war/ist ein guter.
das velohead motiv ist etwas aktualisiert worden.


----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2020)

jibbet da ne flätbarvariante?


----------



## I_am_X (18. April 2020)

Heute mal die "andere" Steilküste erkundet. Wieder mit Kidz, also sehr gemütlich.















Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2020)

man hab ich bock auf meer...


----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Nachts fahren ist unglaublich geil. Mache ich viel zu selten


aber auch gefühlt doppelt so anstrengend. wenn der rücktritt blockiert (was ja am meisten spaß macht ) zieht sich der lagerkonus der nabe bisschen fest. dann isses auch egal, wie hart ich die kontermutter knalle. und ich hatte den passenden schlüssel leider nicht in der tasche...


(shimano cb-e110)


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber auch gefühlt doppelt so anstrengend. wenn der rücktritt blockiert (was ja am meisten spaß macht ) zieht sich der lagerkonus der nabe bisschen fest. dann isses auch egal, wie hart ich die kontermutter knalle. und ich hatte den passenden schlüssel leider nicht in der tasche...
> 
> 
> (shimano cb-e110)


fixed gear, no fear. wie rücktritt nur geiler


----------



## randinneur (18. April 2020)

absvrd schrieb:


> Ja ist es @randinneur. Du hast doch das Schwarze oder? Den Aufbau hatte ich auch verfolgt und zur gleichen Zeit meins umgebaut. Hab es schon mit 120mm an der Front



Ist einfach ein toller Rahmen. Sieht in raw auch sehr gut aus. Meins ist mittlerweile auch gefedert (und geschaltet?)


----------



## cmbr (18. April 2020)

Worms, Alter Schlachthof by goodbye to everything, auf Flickr


----------



## null-2wo (18. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber auch gefühlt doppelt so anstrengend. wenn der rücktritt blockiert (was ja am meisten spaß macht ) zieht sich der lagerkonus der nabe bisschen fest. dann isses auch egal, wie hart ich die kontermutter knalle. und ich hatte den passenden schlüssel leider nicht in der tasche...
> 
> 
> (shimano cb-e110)


ne danke. ich hab da immer mal so paar kleine trailstücke drin. und ich will's bergab auch mal rollen lassen können.


----------



## I_am_X (19. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> die crux mit der selbstständigkeit in diesen zeiten ist, dass man das bisschen arbeit, das anfällt, mehr oder weniger sofort erledigen muss. und dank murphy werde ich natürlich am freitag damit zugeschüttet, während alle anderen bei herrlichstem sonnenschein durch den wald flanieren oder bei mir beratung suchen, welche teile sie als nächstes ans rad spaxxen sollen  mit start um 22.39 gebe ich meiner "kleinen runde" also den arbeitstitel "geht und lutscht an' käfer".....



Wahrscheinlich war ich bei "Stadt, Land, Fluss" gerade Kreide holen oder mal wieder raus geflogen - wo issn das?


----------



## null-2wo (19. April 2020)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war ich bei "Stadt, Land, Fluss" gerade Kreide holen oder mal wieder raus geflogen - wo issn das?


bayrische landeshauptstadt.


----------



## I_am_X (19. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bayrische landeshauptstadt.



 OK, danke, da hat mich das "Standort zwischen 01 und 03" irgendwie irre geleitet.


----------



## null-2wo (19. April 2020)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Standort zwischen 01 und 03


versteh ich  das is mehr so ne art mathematikerwitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (19. April 2020)

Kleine Tour vom gestrigen Nachmittag. Der Sohn möchte nicht so gern bergauf fahren.  Er braucht nach eigener Aussage mehr Äkschn.


----------



## seblubb (19. April 2020)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Er braucht nach eigener Aussage mehr Äkschn.


Dann soll er Mal bergab fahren....ach ne dafür muss man ja erst bergauf ??‍♂️


----------



## herrundmeister (19. April 2020)

Mal kurz in die Lünedrover Heide und zurück


----------



## stahlinist (19. April 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bayrische landeshauptstadt...


... oder für @I_am_X : die Manifestation des Nicht-Eckernförder-Bucht-Seienden


----------



## Burba (20. April 2020)

Sonntag Morgen Alt-Köpenick


----------



## randinneur (20. April 2020)

@Burba ich glaube Du bist mit deinem Titanschmankerl am Sonntag an mir vorbeigeradelt


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. April 2020)

Leider Heerscharen von Hundegassigeher im Wald.
Zum Glück sieht man sie nicht im Bild.


----------



## I_am_X (20. April 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> ... oder für @I_am_X : die Manifestation des Nicht-Eckernförder-Bucht-Seienden



Ich gebe aber zu, schon mal einen Wohnsitz in Bayern gehabt zu haben. Sogar in Oberbayern. Aber auch in vielen anderen exotischen ? Ländern (Ägypten, Irland, Vietnam, Hongkong, Libanon, Ukraine, USA)


----------



## Burba (21. April 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> @Burba ich glaube Du bist mit deinem Titanschmankerl am Sonntag an mir vorbeigeradelt


ach cool, wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (21. April 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> ach cool, wo denn?



In den Müggelbergen irgendwo. Ich war mit dem MTB unterwegs. Man entdeckt beim Menschen-Ausweichen ganz neue Trails


----------



## Burba (21. April 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> In den Müggelbergen irgendwo. Ich war mit dem MTB unterwegs. Man entdeckt beim Menschen-Ausweichen ganz neue Trails


stimmt, die Gegend ist grad jetzt am WE sehr voll...ich hoffe, dass sich das nach Corona wieder gibt...
und in der Ecke ist einiges zu erradeln


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2020)

nach feierabend noch etwas in der sonne gammeln, bringt keine q-cup punkte, dafür eine gewisse gelassenheit.




bandshirt: darkt harr aus freiburg, wer eyehategod mag, sollte da mal reinhören


----------



## böser_wolf (22. April 2020)

einmal um die City  33,5 km 380hm








						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. April 2020)

Kleine Einkaufsrunde





Leckere Kohlrabi mit Olivenöl ?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde





kitschiges Rad und kitschige Landschaft













guter Tag heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2020)

Die Vans waren auch auf der Favoritenliste. Jetzt habe ich aber im „schaut was gekauft“ Thread gesehen, dass es Slip on von 5-10 gibt. 
Kommen morgen per Post


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2020)

starrgangschottern im rheinhessischen hinterland


----------



## Milan0 (23. April 2020)

MittagsSSCX
Erst so

Dann so


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. April 2020)

Brückenkopf der ehemaligen Werksbahn Grube Maybach





So fühlten sich die Burgherren. ?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. April 2020)

wenn man so über die Dörfer fährt ist das Leben  eigentlich normal


























						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. April 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn man so über die Dörfer fährt ist das Leben  eigentlich normal
> https://fatmap.com/routeid/1298392/mittagsradfahrt?experiment=Strava_EX5_



Eigentlich ist die ganze Situation relativ normal.
Was die letzten Jahre abging war eher das unnormale. 
Das bezieht sich nicht auf Sars CoV-2 und die Erkrankten.


----------



## caemis (24. April 2020)

Nach Wochen ohne Rad (  ) konnte ich heute endlich mal wieder fahren. Es war trocken und staubig. Und meine Gedanken waren auch nicht sonderlich "hell". Aber was solls: One Gear To Rule Them All.


----------



## nullstein (24. April 2020)

Seit das Wolverine Anfang dieser Woche eingezogen ist, sitz ich eigentlich nur noch auf dem Bock.
Heute ging es quer durch Berlin und immer am Wasser entlang.


----------



## _stalker_ (24. April 2020)

Misthaufen...beliebigen Wortwitz selber denken...Danke...Prost


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2020)

ein gt peace... sind ja nicht viele außerhalb der insel gelandet, scheint es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (24. April 2020)

Wurde mir auch zugetragen, dass die recht selten seien dieserorts.
Taugt mir jedenfall grade sehr die Bude in dem Aufbau.


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. April 2020)

Unterwegs im Berliner Umland


----------



## nullstein (25. April 2020)

Sieht nett aus. Magst evtl verraten, wo du warst?


----------



## Ampelhasser (25. April 2020)

Danke. Hier mal ein Screenshot von der Strecke. Sind ca. 78 KM zusammen gekommen.


----------



## herrundmeister (25. April 2020)

Jedes Dorf mindestens 2 Kirchen
*







*


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2020)

aktuell geht die natur in die vollen




merke: dort wo windräder sind ist auch... genau.



shirt: slayer - god hates us all

trent reznor würde es liken


----------



## Burba (26. April 2020)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Danke. Hier mal ein Screenshot von der Strecke. Sind ca. 78 KM zusammen gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1027247


Bist du erst mal an der Wuhle lang und hast später bei Tesla vorbei geschaut? 
Die Gegend hinter Gosen und Erkner ist bei mir auch dran. Aber derzeit in kleineren Häppchen...


----------



## _stalker_ (26. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> trent reznor würde es liken


Ganz schön erfolgreich gewesen auch so das Album bzw. speziell ein Lied davon.

Aber wenn das Laufrad sich dreht stimmt es dann irgendwie nicht mehr, außer du fährst rückwärts


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2020)

wir freunden uns gerade an




war keine lange runde, da ich im fall des ablebens der kette (alten nietstift wiederverwendet) nicht tagelang heimlaufen wollte. 

eye ride metal




punkt fünf gab es tee



natürlich mit keksen, aber die haben nicht bis zum photo gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (26. April 2020)

Heißes Teil ?


----------



## _stalker_ (26. April 2020)

Richtig schönes Zweirad!

Lustig, dass ich just heute spontan das Octane One als Gravelocross (siehe Tracklocross) umgebaut habe und damit rumgerollt bin.




Ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so hübsch und edel aber Spass ist schon voll da.
Erinnert mich an "damals", als ich das Pompino fixed gefahren bin.
Frage mich echt grade warum ich sowas so lange nicht mehr aufgebaut habe...


----------



## seblubb (26. April 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Zweirad!
> 
> Lustig, dass ich just heute spontan das Octane One als Gravelocross (siehe Tracklocross) umgebaut und damit rumgerollt bin.
> 
> ...


Tracklocross? Check!
Pompino? Check!
Fixed? Check!




Fahrbereit? Quasi ?


----------



## friederjohannes (26. April 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Tracklocross? Check!
> Pompino? Check!
> Fixed? Check!
> 
> ...



Everything is a saddle if you're brave enough


----------



## seblubb (26. April 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Everything is a saddle if you're brave enough


Muss doch zu den Pedalen passen 
Bringt mir morgen der DHL Mann ?


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> ...
> Frage mich echt grade warum ich sowas so lange nicht mehr aufgebaut habe...


weil die reifen am hinterrad immer so schnell durch sind? ;-)
wobei Du ja auch mit VR bremse fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Everything is a saddle if you're brave enough





seblubb schrieb:


> Muss doch zu den Pedalen passen
> Bringt mir morgen der DHL Mann ?


mit Euch zwei kaspern muß ich mal schottern, wenn die nächste C-welle durch ist.


----------



## Burba (26. April 2020)

mal an der Löcknitz


----------



## shibby68 (26. April 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2020)

@Burba schön da


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. April 2020)

das Krampus wächst mir langsam ans Herz


----------



## Burba (27. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @Burba schön da


Ja, grad am südöstlichen Rand von Berlin gibts endlose Weiten zu erkunden...


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2020)

schön draussen, auch wenn man im moment eher ein kamel als ein rad brauchen könnte.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. April 2020)

Kein Bier nach vier. 




Heute noch einmal das Wetter ausgenutzt und eine Runde mit dem 
Fixie abgespult.


----------



## caemis (27. April 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schön draussen, auch wenn man im moment eher ein kamel als ein rad brauchen könnte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1029273
> Anhang anzeigen 1029277


Das Stinner ist der Hammer, wo kommt das her?


----------



## nullstein (27. April 2020)

Bei dem tollen Wetter wieder das Wolverine bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2020)

caemis schrieb:


> Das Stinner ist der Hammer, wo kommt das her?


danke.
aus zweiter hand, wie man so schön sagt, zu mir.
es gibt auch einen aufbauthread.


----------



## _stalker_ (28. April 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (29. April 2020)

aktuell fange ich spät an zu arbeiten und dank kurzarbeit stört sich da auch niemand dran.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (29. April 2020)

unterwegs mit dem Meadow Cruiser

















1a Gravelbike









auf dem runterweg gabs noch eine Schwarzhirschkuh, die sind vielleicht riesig


----------



## seblubb (29. April 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Schwarzhirschkuh


Wie viele Abende isst man davon?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. April 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wie viele Abende isst man davon?


"nur gucken nicht anfassen"


----------



## seblubb (30. April 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> "nur gucken nicht anfassen"


Merkwürdige Schreibweise für "ich war zu langsam"?


----------



## Burba (2. Mai 2020)

Wieder Müggelsee...





irgendwo bei Alt-Rahnsdorf





ruhiger Weg an der Spree





schöne Badestelle am kleinen Müggelsee, leider völlig überlaufen im Sommer





Müggelsee, andere Seite


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. Mai 2020)

CC-Feilenmodus mit 80 mm 0 grad Vorbau und 780 mm Lenker 5 grad backsweep - macht schon auch Spass aber nach 5 km sind die Hände eingeschlafen   





Prost Ronnie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. Mai 2020)

dezente Runde











						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2020)

Nassen orsch geholt


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2020)

mit dem kofferraum*rad zum abendessen
tee und nudeln, könnte schlimmer sein...






*begrifflichkeit bei @seblubb  entliehen


----------



## Seppl- (5. Mai 2020)

Feiner 40km Feierabend gravel


----------



## ploerre (5. Mai 2020)

Die feuchten Trails waren bissl sketchy mit den Dirtreifen heute..


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> Die feuchten Trails waren bissl sketchy mit den Dirtreifen heute..
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1035902


auch bei reifen gibt es die optimisten und die pessimisten. auch hier gilt: der pessimist ist ein optimist mit mehr erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petrum (6. Mai 2020)

Gemütliche Runde in der Nähe von Stuttgart!


----------



## stemi1982 (6. Mai 2020)

Sportliche Graveltour 35km/ 700hm/ 1:45


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2020)

es hat ja geregnet die tage, aber irgendwie ist es immer noch zu trocken...






ohrwurm: dyse - sie ist maschin 
t-shirt: eyehategod


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## friederjohannes (7. Mai 2020)

Schönes Plätzchen am Main für nach der Arbeit gesucht & gefunden


----------



## gpzmandel (7. Mai 2020)

Heute eine schöne 2 Haldentour gemacht. Halde Norddeutschland und Preußenhalde. Schön war es anschließend in meiner Hängematte entspannen   










Gruß Maik


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2020)

mainradweg ist mir zu voll. bin dann über den hügel...

abgefahrener secret spot



für Florian Schneider R.I.P.



abschließender snack am ufer


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Oh, warte mal...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2020)




----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Schönes Plätzchen am Main für nach der Arbeit gesucht & gefunden


Solange du keine Gras-RedBull-Duftwolke mit 10 m Radius aufbaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Solange du keine Gras-RedBull-Duftwolke mit 10 m Radius aufbaust


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


>


Um die Ecke habe ich gewohnt. Damals als halbstarker ?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Um die Ecke habe ich gewohnt. Damals als halbstarker ?


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Solange du keine Gras-RedBull-Duftwolke mit 10 m Radius aufbaust



Würde mir nie passieren. Gibt nichts was furchtbarer riecht als Red Bull.


----------



## Burba (8. Mai 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2020)

niedriger wasserpegel am rhein.


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2020)

Gestern im Schlaubetal
viel Wasser...










typisch Brandenburger Wald, mal sandig und dürre Kiefern (oder Fichten)
mal üppige Buchen...







und noch mehr Wasser...











und Biber


----------



## randinneur (9. Mai 2020)

120km, immerhin 620hm und ich krieg das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem sonnenverbrannten Gesicht. Entlang von Stromleitungen finden sich zuweilen formidable Gravelpartien. Und zum Glück kann man ja die persönliche Gastronomie mitnehmen.


----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2020)




----------



## seblubb (10. Mai 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Um 10:36 geht bei dir die Sonne schon unter????


----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Um 10:36 geht bei dir die Sonne schon unter????


Kommt auf den Pegel an...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2020)

nachdem gestern das wetter leicht pissig war wurde auf heute verschoben.
*gäsbock2020 solo*
falsche zeit, falscher ort, richtige einstellung!

erstmal den städtischen moloch verlassen und den rhein queren. 

es wurde ja im vorfeld über eine crosser befahrung des diesjährigen gäsbock gesprochen @Trail Surfer , aber singlespeed & cross, das ist zu viel spass, das wäre gegenüber den anderen teilnehmern unfair ;-)
also durfte das kona ran, schön racy mit 2.0er race kings und 36/17 gekettet. bissl dick @herrundmeister , aber übersetzung anpassen ist wie schalten, hat @Kelme einmal gesagt. außerdem ist der taunus nicht die pfalz, da kommt man damit durch. erinnere mich bitte jemand an meine worte, wenn ich klage.

beim gäsbock geht es ja gleich den buckel nuff (schreibt ihr das so?), meine solo variante hatte die erste halbe stunde nur eine eisenbahnbrücke als erhöhung. der rest war flacher transfer.
hinter schierstein dann endlich den weinberg rauf, oben eine verpflegungsstation mit weisswein, irgendwelchem schweinkram und erdbeerkuchen... aber wohl nicht für mich.

also hinein in den ersten trail, benannt nach dem abgebildeten gegenstand.



immer wieder schön, auch wenn zwischendrin autos parkten, also auf dem querweg, nicht auf dem trail.
weiter am sportplatz vorbei und leicht ansteigend im schatten (danke!) ... kurze rampe und schon bin ich am kletterfelsen. hier natürlich den trail linksherum.



zeit für einen snack



kurzes, flowiges trailstück und dann den keks an der kurzen rampe voll verbrennen, cpt. picard würde sagen: feuern nach eigenem ermessen.
kann man machen, wenn man weiss, dass der nächste halt fließendes wasser hat. next stop friedhof georgenborn. von dort hoch auf den nächsten hügel. waldautobahn und ein schönes trailtransferstück.



und oben sind wir. auf den letzten metern passiere ich eine mutter mit kind und hund. das kind in meinem rücken: wie der aussieht. jetzt mal ehrlich, wie sieht man aus, wenn man gerade den hügel hochschnauft?



oben ist natürlich relativ, 618m
warum ein markierter weg irgendwie schlecht bis gar nicht gepflegt wird, erschließt sich mir nicht.



verfahrer gehören dazu. kurzer schlenker über eine waldautobahn, dann spassig abwärts, lieber blauer punkt, als blaue flecken.

wieder waldautobahntransfer. eigentlich wollte ich mit dem fixer fahren. habe mich aber wegen der streckenführung dagegen entschieden. bin den sk einmal fixed runter, das hat mir gereicht. wäre aber auch egal gewesen, die offizielle strecke der gravity pilots ist noch gesperrt. sowohl der einstieg oben, als auch, wie ich nach einer kurzen abfahrt über den waldweg aussenrum feststelle, der abschnitt zwei.
schneller trost keks (ohne bild, weil sah sicher recht ähnlich aus wie bei keks eins)



also weiter richtung platte. das ist mehr eine geduldübung, weil streckentechnisch langweilig. es gibt oder gab noch eine kleine schleife, den trail hatte ich beim letzten mal aber nicht mehr gefunden und so richtig gut sah das am himmel auch nicht mehr aus.
lästig viele e-biker unterwegs. und allgemein viele radfahrer ohne helm.



der gäsbock ist berühmt/berüchtig für seine verpflegungsstationen. heute wurde versucht dem trotz beengter transportmöglichkeit dem rechnung zu tragen.
ist jetzt nicht so classy angerichtet aber ihr dürft mir glauben es war nicht unlecker und garantiert keine typische marathon nahrung. grüner spargel im teigmantel gebacken, salzkartoffeln und tomatendipp. auf dem bild eher matschpampa.
dazu ein hervorragendes indisches heissgetränk.



die mtb jungs, die man auf dem jagdschloss bild erahnen kann habe ich später im trail getroffen, wie sie versucht haben ihren tubeless reifen dichtzupumpen. ihnen konnte ich mit einem schlauch aushelfen. dummerweise hatte keiner der jungs mit den teuren rädern einen 5er einstecken. ok, heute abend brav an etwas wohltätiges spenden. ich gehe mal davon aus, er hat es getan, wenn nicht soll ihn der blitz beim kacken treffen. amen.

der trail runter ist ganz schon ausgefahren. dank des regens gestern aber gut griffig und trotz starrgabel recht flüssig zu fahren, sofern man es mag durchgerüttelt zu werden. naturgebiss hat in diesem fall nur vorteile. 

der spass war recht kurz und wird mit einem kurzen suv hindernissrennen und etwas am rhein lang kurbeln beendet. pünktlich zur rheinquerung wird der wind stärker (von vorne, eh klar) und nachdem das rad verstaut ist kommt alles gute von oben.
gute planung ist alles und wer hat vergessen bier zu kaufen... immerhin was zu futtern ist da.



sorry für den vielen text.


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2020)

@a.nienie Großartige Leistung. Chapeau!


----------



## seblubb (10. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sorry für den vielen text.


Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (10. Mai 2020)

sag doch mal bescheid wenn du die Hohe Wurzel/SK/Pladde fährst, das fahr ich fast jede Woche mal mit dem Eingang.


----------



## stahlinist (11. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das kind in meinem rücken: wie der aussieht


Kinder können ganz schön entwaffnend sein


----------



## seblubb (11. Mai 2020)

"Papa guck Mal der Mann (Balsam für die Seele ?) hat ganz komische Schuhe (neongelbe Überschuhe) an"
Ist bislang mein Favorit


----------



## stuhli (11. Mai 2020)

@a.nienie 
'buckel nuff' is korrekt


----------



## Burba (15. Mai 2020)

Seddinsee





"Cape Seddin"...(bloß n oller Gedenkstein zum Bau des Oder-Spree-Kanals)





an der Dahme





Müggelturm


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2020)

F: wie spät ist es?

A: zeit die kette nachzuspannen


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Mai 2020)

Spannung vom Pedal nach hinten auf der unteren Seite passt doch...langt doch bestimmt zum Fahren.

Hoffe dir ist nix passiert.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2020)

alles ok, danke. hatte zum glück die hände am lenker. war im grunde nur ein ungewollter skid.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. Mai 2020)

Amuse-Gueule: Kohlrabi,Brot und Olivenöl:






Tea time:







Dessert: Pizza Margherita mit Sauerkraut und Barbecuesauce,
mit Cayennepulver verfeinert. Dazu ein Becher Chateau de Migräne.


----------



## stahlinist (16. Mai 2020)

Die Mimik des Pferdes auf dem Bild an der Wand ist die, als wenn es vor einer Apotheke stünde oder soeben Deines Nährmittel-Arrangements ansichtig geworden wäre
"Hauptsach gudd gess" weiß der Saarländer ganz trefflich zu philosophieren.
Woher bist Du zugezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. Mai 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Die Mimik des Pferdes auf dem Bild an der Wand ist die, als wenn es vor einer Apotheke stünde oder soeben Deines Nährmittel-Arrangements ansichtig geworden wäre
> "Hauptsach gudd gess" weiß der Saarländer ganz trefflich zu philosophieren.
> Woher bist Du zugezogen?


?Ich verstehe dich, Sauerkraut aus der Dose hätte Paul Bocuse niemals benutzt. ?
Ich bin Ursaarländer, aber meine Mutter und meine Großmutter wurden in Frankreich geboren, deshalb der erlesene Geschmack.


----------



## Peter Lang (16. Mai 2020)

Heute auch noch mal eine Runde mit dem Singlespeed gedreht. Es erheitert mich immer wieder selbst, wenn ich automatisch versuche zu schalten und der Daumen greift ins Leere.
Ich muss mehr Singlespeed fahren!


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2020)

eingrooven bevor es auf die wurzligen trails geht.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2020)

spät los und nicht so viel nerv auf groß essen einpacken...


----------



## I_am_X (17. Mai 2020)

Heute mal wieder mit der Familie unterwegs.

Irgendwann war der Weg alle, nur noch Blumen und Zäune:






Fahrrad-Galerie, die Fahrerinnen toben derweil auf dem umgestürzten Baum am Strand.






Frisch Holz gemacht:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (17. Mai 2020)

heute mal wieder auf der Rückseite vom Bilstein gewesen




rote Niestequelle





altes Bergbaugebiet, der Steinbergsee um die Ecke ist ein gefluteter Tagebau, da war mir heute aber zu viel los zum Fotografieren





schöne Wege...





...bald auch mit Verpflegung


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Mai 2020)

Bald ist Weihnachten


----------



## Seppl- (21. Mai 2020)

Alles soweit gepackt für morgen, ab in die Rhön zur Kissinger Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (21. Mai 2020)

Alles voller marodierender Männerhorden. Ich brech ab und mach Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## stahlinist (21. Mai 2020)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Alles soweit gepackt für morgen


Was macht denn das Seil da ins Tretlager?
Früher wurde mal mit dem Fuß geschlumpft; ist das so was ähnliches, nur handgedingst?


----------



## Seppl- (21. Mai 2020)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Was macht denn das Seil da ins Tretlager?
> Früher wurde mal mit dem Fuß geschlumpft; ist das so was ähnliches, nur handgedingst?


Is ne hammerschmidt kurbel, der Hebel am oberrohr schaltet ins Overdrive


----------



## stahlinist (21. Mai 2020)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Is ne hammerschmidt kurbel, der Hebel am oberrohr *schaltet* ins Overdrive


Hört man jetzt immer öfter, "schalten" und so. Was muss man sich denn darunter vorstellen


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2020)

ist wie cheaten


----------



## _stalker_ (21. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist cheaten



fixed it for you.
you are welcome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (22. Mai 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Alles voller marodierender Männerhorden. Ich brech ab und mach Kaffee und Kuchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1047788



Ja, ab Mittag wurde es schlimm...
ich bin früh los


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Mai 2020)

@Burba   nächste Woche bin ich in Berlin,Wusterwitz  und hab n ssp dabei 
Wenn man da schon nach Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt darf  
was von gestern 








						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. Mai 2020)

Bei meiner Partnerin gab es gestern Schwenkbraten.







Auf dem Rückweg noch das Monster vom Sumpf suchen.








Was hat ein Schwenkbraten mit einer Schaltung gemeinsam?
Beides bremst den Singlespeeder.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2020)

gestern um halb fünf noch mal auf eine kurze runde
...
treffpunkt eine stunde später, also easy




hello darkness my old friend




wie haben wir von den schweizern gelernt: kuppiertes gelände




ein schalter ist immer dabei




hunted by a freak
hier sind wir vor ewigkeiten mal mit einer christlichen mtb gruppe lang, der guide war sogar pfarrer...




kurz vor der autobahn, ab da dann radweg zurück.




ab hier nur noch rollen. die stare haben einen terz gemacht, wie im zoo ;-)



irgendwas über 90km in ca. 5Std ist ein mieser schnitt, egal.

ein gang
ein riegel
zwei flaschen wasser


----------



## null-2wo (22. Mai 2020)

morgendliche probefahrt mit druck, bevor hier wieder die hölle losbricht. 




die kette hats echt erlebt, länger als ne herr-der-ringe-directors-cut-filmnacht.


----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2020)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @Burba   nächste Woche bin ich in Berlin,Wusterwitz  und hab n ssp dabei
> Wenn man da schon nach Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt darf
> was von gestern
> 
> ...



wo biste in Berlin?


----------



## culoduro (23. Mai 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Ja, ab Mittag wurde es schlimm...
> ich bin früh los
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1048399



was ist denn das für ein geiles Rad? Gibt's da mehr Info/ Fotos/ Aufbauthread?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Mai 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> wo biste in Berlin?


das weiß ich noch nicht genau wo ich das Womo hinstelle ,  Lichtenberg wohnt die Mom meiner Freundin
Pfingsten sind wir dann in Wusterwitz da haben Freunde einen Garten
eigentlich wollten wir schon unterwegs sein aber Brandenburg,Sachsen Anhalt ;Mac Pom ist touristisches Reisen erst ab 25.5 erlaubt


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2020)

mit der freundin unterwegs







... mit schaltung und iehbeik, also kein bild


----------



## Burba (24. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... mit schaltung und iehbeik,


besser als nix radeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. Mai 2020)

odysseus schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein geiles Rad? Gibt's da mehr Info/ Fotos/ Aufbauthread?


hab mal hier über meinen Kram geschrieben:






						mal n+1...und mal n-1
					

Ich versuch mich jetzt auch mal an nem Fred, da heute endlich der erste Teil meiner Winterprojekte zu Hause steht.   No.1:  Als ich mir im Herbst das Humuhumu zugelegt und etwas umgerüstet habe, lagen ein Paar 2,0er Reifen rum. Da ich grad keine Lust mehr auf schmale Reifen hatte, zog ich die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



sonst immer mal was verschiedenen Treads gezeigt
und Bilder sind in meinen Benutzeralben

ist aber schon wieder nicht recht aktuell 
grad wieder andere Laufräder ins Bike oben gesteckt


----------



## shibby68 (24. Mai 2020)

In Begleitung eines geariegen


----------



## stuhli (25. Mai 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit der freundin unterwegs
> Anhang anzeigen 1049733
> Anhang anzeigen 1049734
> ... mit schaltung und iehbeik, also kein bild




Frauen mit iehbeik....kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Aber seit dem CoronaLD ist die Holde damit mehr gefahren, als die 2 Jahre zuvor.  Liegt aber auch an den neuen leicht rollenden GKsk.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Mai 2020)

immer mal wieder unterwegs die letzten tage


----------



## Milan0 (27. Mai 2020)

hier gehört es auch rein. Heute früh auf dem Weg in die Arbeit. Nachdem letzten Mittwoch das Schaltauge am Gravler abgerissen ist jetzt SSP. Kann die Schaltung schon nicht kaputt gehen.

Im Vergleich zum Gravler mit 2x10 ganze 2min langsamer auf 32.5km/220hm


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Mai 2020)

Die Soda Brücke in Saarbrücken, die steht nur so da. 





Im Wald ist alles besser.


----------



## null-2wo (28. Mai 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Im Wald ist alles besser.


☝️‼️


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (28. Mai 2020)

Mit meinem neuen CD M600 unterwegs. Die Übersetzung muss ich noch anpassen. Mit 32/15 komme ich kaum die Berge hoch.


----------



## meinhardon (28. Mai 2020)

Liegt bestimmt an der Aerodynamik von Spiegel und Glocke . Feines Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. Mai 2020)

Sonnenaufgang am Müggelsee


----------



## shibby68 (29. Mai 2020)

Schöne Pfingsten ihr 1gänger


----------



## shibby68 (30. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch kein Leben..... Sagte mal ein weiser Typ


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2020)

gestern irgendwo auf dem verlängerten rückweg aus der firma.


----------



## I_am_X (31. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## I_am_X (31. Mai 2020)

Heutmal auf der anderen Seite der Göta unterwegs. Über die Älvsborgsbron in die Industriegebiete. Vorbei an den Volvo-Werken, den vielen Zulieferern und Logistik-Hallen dann an die Küste. Im Industriegebiet sind massing super ausgebaute Radwege, jede Menge Rennradfahrer unterwegs. Entspannte 48km, Blümchen pflücken, nach Himmelsrichtung oder den Schildern folgend. Hier die Pixx:

Los geht es mit einer in Einzelteile zerfallenden Sonnenbrille, Nachwirkung des MTB-Kurses gestern. Natürlich die einzige Sonnenbrille, die ich in der Wohnung hier habe.





Dann die Brücke, gleich mal ein paar Höhenmeter machen.







"Zielgebiet"







Impressionen aus dem Industriegebiet:














Wem ist der leere Flaschenhalter aufgefallen? Genau, Wasser zu Hause vergessen, also unterwegs am Kiosk eine Flasche erworben und dazu ein Eis:





Dann der Schwenk an die Küste, der Schwede an sich ist ja sonnenhungrig und schmerzfrei, die geschätzten 14 Grad des Kattegatt schrecken scheinbar nicht ab.






Der Touristen-Fernradweg hat dann mal wieder die beliebte 1km-Schottereinlage, da bin ich immer froh, wenn ich mit den 23er Rennradreifen und 7 bar da durch komme, ohne mit dem Bus nach Hause zu fahren.





Einmal Brücke am Tag reicht, zurück die Fähre genommen.






Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie geil die Gegend hier ist. Gute Radwege ohne Ende, an jeder Kreuzung extra Schilder für die Radfahrer, dazu hunderte Kilometer von MTB-Trails. Von dort, wo ich gestern war (in Göteborg) kann man im Prinzip ohne von Trails runter zu müssen bis ins 70km entfernte Borås fahren.

/Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_am_X (31. Mai 2020)

Bilder hochladen zickt heute extrem. Sonst immer entspannt den Link zu "Bilder-Hochladen.net", geht aber heute nicht, kommen nur rote X


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2020)

göteborg kenne ich nur von "schnellweghier" nach einer verkaterten nacht auf der fähre von kiel...


----------



## Deleted 479645 (31. Mai 2020)

1fach in Berlin


----------



## _stalker_ (31. Mai 2020)

Biste ja hübsch ne Runde durch die Gegend geschaukelt 

(Könnte nicht widerstehen hihihi)


----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## randinneur (31. Mai 2020)

...wenn ein 30 Jahre altes Mountainbike mit Restekistenparts mehr Spaß macht als ein modernes Gravelbike. Dat Dingen fährt einfach phenomenal. 






Zeckensammeln hilft gegen Langeweile:







Neuer Trend aus Brandenburg: märkischer Micro-Gravel:


----------



## Burba (1. Juni 2020)

am Oder-Spree-Kanal lang hin...





Spreeniederungen





Spree


----------



## meinhardon (2. Juni 2020)

Sonntagabendflucht über die Dörfer (diesmal am Montag)





Das Besondere nebenbei: bei der Durchfahrt unter einer Stromtrasse habe ich an den drei Kontaktflächen zum Rad leichte Stromstöße abbekommen. Zwei davon an den Händen über die Hebel, die Dritte denkt Ihr Euch selbst. War spooky. 
Memo an mich, nächstes Mal den Aluhut mitnehmen.


----------



## caemis (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2020)

wann wird es in berlin hell?


von SO, mehr durchgeprügelt worden, als gefahren...




... isso, wenn man die mtb linie nimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (2. Juni 2020)

@a.nienie wow ist das schön geworden.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Juni 2020)

caemis schrieb:


>


Endlich mal ein Bild, bei dem man die Einzelheiten des Rades ungestraft
übersehen kann. ?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Juni 2020)

Die Kidz über die heimischen Trails gescheucht.


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Juni 2020)

ploerre schrieb:


> @a.nienie wow ist das schön geworden.


Schön ist untertrieben.
Das passt alles so geil zusammen - unnormal ist das! Wiederhole mich da gerne.
Das ist so ein Rad, wo ich mich mit nem Getränk und Snacks locker ne halbe Stunde vor hocken und es anstarren könnte. Oder ohne die Lebensmittel, dafür mit dynamischem Anstarren samt Positionswechsel.
100 Prozent Funktion und so ganz nebenbei traumhaft schön. Großes Kino.


----------



## shibby68 (3. Juni 2020)

Es braucht ja echt nicht viel.....


----------



## randinneur (5. Juni 2020)

Endlich die großen Runden drehen. 





Den Schalter einfach ignorieren. Das wird noch...


----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2020)

Durch die Trockenheit versanden hier viele Trails - mit den 2.6er Pellen ist man da sehr gut beraten!


----------



## Burba (6. Juni 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Endlich die großen Runden drehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1059140
> 
> Den Schalter einfach ignorieren. Das wird noch...


ditt wächst sich aus...


----------



## Wilier (6. Juni 2020)

Heute zeitig raus und mit dem Honigdachs einsame Wege gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (7. Juni 2020)

Der Osten - blühende Landschaften


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2020)

wieder einmal relativ spät aufgerafft noch über die hügel zu schottern...
ich



fahre immer noch mit dem verlebten antrieb rum. track slack und so.
heute dann bergab einen amtlichen skid hingelegt.



diesmal hat sich das kettenbiest nicht um die hinterradnabe gewickelt sonder sich nahezu kubistisch verklemmt. 



lies sich aber alles richten. war dann aber etwas zaghaft im antritt. trotzdem einen stich hoch zur aussicht.



zeit für einen snack



dann weiter in mehr oder weniger bekanntem gebiet, aber auf etwas abseitigen pfaden.
die gegen hier ist wellig, somit ist man entweder am hoch oder runterfahren...
zwischendrin kann man auch mal rumhängen.



und man endet dann doch immer wieder am wasser.



für weiter als bis zu den knien war ich heute nicht in stimmung.
das gebiet wird aktuell renaturiert, also hinter mir, dort wo ich sitze ist normalerweise wasser...



ps: grüsse an die affenbande aka star cross cyclocross ultras monnem


----------



## stahlinist (7. Juni 2020)

:[_*Die kubistische Verklemmung*_]:
Ganz großer Sprachsport


----------



## Burba (8. Juni 2020)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Der Osten - blühende Landschaften
> Anhang anzeigen 1060348
> Anhang anzeigen 1060349
> Anhang anzeigen 1060350



Osten und bunt hatt ich gestern auch, irgendwo bei Münchehofe...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. Juni 2020)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Sonntagabendflucht über die Dörfer (diesmal am Montag)
> 
> Das Besondere nebenbei: bei der Durchfahrt unter einer Stromtrasse habe ich an den drei Kontaktflächen zum Rad leichte Stromstöße abbekommen. Zwei davon an den Händen über die Hebel, die Dritte denkt Ihr Euch selbst. War spooky.
> Memo an mich, nächstes Mal den Aluhut mitnehmen.



Die induzierte Spannung ist abhängig von der Änderungsgeschwindigkeit des Magnetfeldes, du warst zu schnell unterwegs. Mit wieviel Mach bist du unter der Leitung durch ? ?


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juni 2020)

Gute Zeit mit den Schalterjungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (11. Juni 2020)

Nur eine kurze Einstellrunde





...und jetzt ein Bayreuther im Garten


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Juni 2020)

Nach Schweinsbraten Klößen Eis und ein paar Schoppen tritt es sich zäh 
aber nütz ja nix


----------



## Wilier (12. Juni 2020)

Heute längste Tour ever und das auch noch mit meinen SSP Honigdachs 
Los ging es kurz vorm Sonnenaufgang 
Leider hat mir mein Knie die 300 versagt.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juni 2020)

mit der übersetzung würde ich auf der langstrecke völlig hohldrehen.
ok, auch so...


----------



## Wilier (13. Juni 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit der übersetzung würde ich auf der langstrecke völlig hohldrehen.
> ok, auch so...


 
bei 90 Umdrehungen sind es recht genau 25 km/h, ist fürs MTB doch ok


----------



## meinhardon (13. Juni 2020)

Stundenmittel über 24 bei der Gesamtstrecke in Verbindung mit dem Gefährt erscheint mir als seeehr ordentlich. Meine Hochachtung!
Ich kette auch lieber zu kurz.


----------



## meinhardon (14. Juni 2020)

Nach dem Regen waren die Wege heute wie Quark. Super! Ordentlich fangogepackt bin ich nach Hause gekommen.













Viel Gegend, keine Menschen, wenig Wirkstoff, schöner Sonntag!
Grüße


----------



## ploerre (14. Juni 2020)

Zwangsintervalle dank Höhenmeter.   Kurz und schmerzhaft.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. Juni 2020)

mal wieder mit Mary unterwegs










ich mag diesen Sommer









etwas erschwerte Bedingungen





und mal wieder ein Holzbild


----------



## stahlinist (18. Juni 2020)

Ich freue mich jedes mal über Dein Rocky-Alditüte und ich denke, dass es sich ebenfalls freut zu den mutmaßlich keinen fünf seines Jahrgangs in Deutschland zu gehören, die noch in diesem Maße artgerecht ausgelastet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (18. Juni 2020)

Ist zwar ein Rad für in den Zug, kann man aber auch so mit nach Hause fahren, ohne Zug. Dann kommt man auch am Eiswagen vorbei!


----------



## Peter Lang (18. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie hab ich den letzten Zug verpasst,




bin dann mit dem Singlespeed heimgefahren.


----------



## Burba (19. Juni 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> mal wieder mit Mary unterwegs
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1067355
> 
> ...



hab meine auch wieder aus der Restekiste gekramt...


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2020)

piss-n-ass u-sual


----------



## Aninaj (19. Juni 2020)

Hab da mal was zusammengezimmert und gleich mal ein paar kurze Anstiege getestet. Gefällt.


----------



## spinner69 (19. Juni 2020)

Ohne Schaltung auf einsamen Pfaden, geräuschlos und eins mit dem Wald.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Juni 2020)

Kurz vor der Haustür


----------



## gpzmandel (20. Juni 2020)

War mit meinem Lieblings Bike auf meiner Lieblings Halde.   





Ein schönes Wochenende euch.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2020)

out to lunch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> ...
> Ein schönes Wochenende euch.


Dir auch.


heute war eigentlich eine cross runde geplant. die jungs haben ganz gut gas gegeben. zwei dinge, die mich ehrlich gesagt etwas upgeturnt haben: die 1. breiten waldwege sind 2. offizielle laufrunden, dementsprechend ist da auch der betrieb. finde ich nicht gut da so langzuheizen, als wäre man chief.
und mein kollege (mit dem stevens) hatte schon 20km in den beinen mit mind. noch mal 20 für den heimweg und deshalb keine lust auf dauerfeuer.

also haben wir den express ziehen lassen und sind eine eigene runde gefahren. am ende waren wir bei etwas über 80km, davon mind. 40 rheinhessisch wellig.





klassisches 2:1
zwei starrgang piloten (48/18 und 42/17) und ein schalter (2-fach, cross-like) - wtf is gravel?


bin mit meinem aktuellen setup am genesis ganz zufrieden, ok hinten eine semislick wäre nicht so schlecht.
hatte heute morgen sicherheitshalber noch den gravelking sk vorne aufgezogen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. Juni 2020)

Trotz risikogruppenzugehörigkeit heute seit langem wieder 
in Grand Est unterwegs. ?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Juni 2020)

Herbitzheim im krummen Elsass.





PS: Besser Tretroller als E-Bike .


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Juni 2020)

Itzenplitzer Weiher


----------



## Burba (24. Juni 2020)

und es ist Sommer...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Juni 2020)

Schleuse Sarreguemines




Casino Sarreguemines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (1. Juli 2020)

Feierabendtour durchs Markgräflerland


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Juli 2020)

Eine Insel.....


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. Juli 2020)

Erkenntnisse der gestrigen Tour:
Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner gegen die mit Verschraubung getauscht.
Die CO2 Ersatzpatrone hält in der Sattelstütze.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juli 2020)

sind die dinger mittlerweile wiederbefüllbar?


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (4. Juli 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sind die dinger mittlerweile wiederbefüllbar?


Nein. Aber weil man nur Dinge benötigt, die man nicht dabei hat, 
kann eine Ersatzpatrone im Sattelrohr nicht schaden.
Und es gibt einem ein wenig das Gefühl von Bonds DB5, wegen
Schleudersitz und so. ?


----------



## null-2wo (4. Juli 2020)

nach dem regen der letzten tage is heute der erste schöne tag - und alle rammeln raus. die trails stehen locker noch knietief im schlamm, also wird gekiest. in ermangelung einer hipstercarbonschleuder schwinge ich mich auf die rücktritt-schrottmühle.




nahezu alleine in der morgensonne  




durch die niederschläge der letzten tage is die isar ziemlich voll und auch die farbe wenig einladend.




pünktlich wie die maurers um 7.59 drück ich diggies klingelknopf, und wir kacheln fix einen kettenspanner sein bike. dann gehts los...




schnelles bikepic am friedensengel...




...und am panda - natürlich sind die bikes farblich abgestimmt.




die isar is ziemlich gut gefüllt und rauscht laut.




kurze tanzzeremonie im wald, um die schutzgötter des wetters, der reisenden und der fahrradverschleißteile gnädig zu stimmen.




gipfelbild am monte stinko: die bikes...




... und wir.




dann weiter durch den halbwegs einsamen auwald.




die isar is ziemlich voll und braun. und rauscht.




halb zwölf einkehrschwung im biergarten. wir gönnen uns ein weißbier und insgesamt zwei liter johannisbeerschorle, dazu ordentlich mampf. punkt 12 fällt mcklappstuhl mit dem kompletten oberpfälzer chapter ein: "wenn hier einen anna nass macht, dann bin ich des! " wir sind froh, dass wir unser essen schon haben.




rückzu mehr auwald, leichter gegenwind und der zweithöchste hochsitz, den ich je gesehen habe...




... aber wir hart am gas (im rahmen der möglichkeiten).




habbich erwähnt, dass die isar recht voll is? naja, laut isse auch. und braun.

dann wirds immer voller, je näher wir der stadt kommen. jeder und sein hund is unterwegs.




kurze extrarunde über den giesinger pumptrack, um die hundert endlich voll zu machen. dann ne kalte spezi und dann heim - duschen - biergarten. natürlich mit dem rad 





nächstes mal nehmen wir uns mehr zeit. da geht noch was


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Juli 2020)

Nach Quarantäneende ne ruhige Kugel mit dem Pugsley





oben wurd viel abgeholzt





Nordhessen AF





nach ein bisschen planschen gehts weiter, hier war mal ein Weg





da geht selbst mit dem Dicken underbiking, wenigstens sind die Heidelbeeren jetzt reif





ich werd bald mal auf schlauchlos umrüsten





176 Pumpstösse später ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung









abholzen ist gut für die Fernsicht


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juli 2020)

starrgangschottern in hessen


----------



## randinneur (5. Juli 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> starrgangschottern



Habsch heute auch gemacht! Allerdings in der Märkischen Treibsandhölle... Wind, Schweiß, Tränen und der obligatorische Regenguss zum Abschluss. All inclusive, so wies sein soll.














Und nebenbei bin ich ziemlich beeindruckt von diesen 10Euro Mini-Vs! Ich bin wieder zurück zum guten, alten Dropbar und hab bei der Gelegenheit umgebaut. Um Dimensionen besser, als die Cantis vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (5. Juli 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (8. Juli 2020)

Easy......


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juli 2020)

54km durch rheinhessen. immerhin 600hm. staubtrocken wie in einem clint eastwood western. 



viel schotter, pavé und diese traktorspuren zwischen den feldern, für die der kollege eine böshafte vorliebe hat... und die dinger, welche ich secteur merde taufte.



wetter war top


----------



## shibby68 (10. Juli 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 54km durch rheinhessen. immerhin 600hm. staubtrocken wie in einem clint eastwood western.
> 
> viel schotter, pavé und diese traktorspuren zwischen den feldern, für die der ....



feine pix ohne schnickschnack. hatta gut gemacht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Juli 2020)

Curierfahrt


----------



## red_hook (12. Juli 2020)

..ihr wollt's nicht sehen, drum klein, mir gefiel die perspektive....


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2020)

ein paar schnappschüsse vom overnighter vergangenes wochenende
3x shitfixieskidders
landschaft gab es zur genüge, aber hier mußten wir bilder machen.
bank, table guter shape... das nächste mal ohne gepäck.



paar höhenmeter vor dem ziel erstmal wasser & bier kaufen



wobei bier jetzt nicht das richtige wort ist, aber kleine flaschen bzw. dosen gab es nur astra und heinecken
...
nahezu perfektes nachtlager (ohne bild)

meine aussicht am morgen aus der hängematte raus



nacht war es etwas schattig im sommerschlafsack. alles anziehen was die taschen hergeben.




wellig zurück, besonders beliebt bei den brakeless kollegen mit den dicken gängen ;-)



halbzeitpause. aber hier nur noch gegenwind...



ps: thermoflaschen <3<3<3


----------



## ploerre (14. Juli 2020)

jetzt mußte nur noch verraten, wo ihr da wart. 

edit: thx 4 pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (14. Juli 2020)

Gestern Umstieg von Flatlatschen auf SPD.


----------



## meinhardon (19. Juli 2020)

Schon paar Tage her
Flurschau


----------



## meinhardon (19. Juli 2020)

Mark hat verdammt nochmal Recht. Sonntag ist der schönste Tag!













Gerade zurück. Dusche. Draußen gibt´s Wetterleuchten, drinnen Budvar. Prost


----------



## Deleted 149952 (20. Juli 2020)

Heute kleine (Baustellen-)Tour mit dem Longus gemacht:



Auf dem Rückweg an Spargelfeld vorbei gekommen und erinnert worden,
daß es wieder ein 3/4 Jahr zu den Nächsten dauern wird.


Als Aufheller das Graffiti zum ersten Mal gesehen.   


Mit den neu montierten Biogrips ist es nun


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2020)

Ich gebe zu: Das Panorama auf dem Bild fällt spartanischt aus.
Verwackelt isses auch noch.
Deswegen löschen?
Och nööö ...


----------



## herrundmeister (20. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (20. Juli 2020)




----------



## _stalker_ (20. Juli 2020)

_Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?_


----------



## Klinger (21. Juli 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?


Zum Radanlehnen vermutlich....


----------



## gpzmandel (21. Juli 2020)

Aus dem Urlaub zurück und direkt auf's
Ssp.


----------



## stahlinist (21. Juli 2020)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> _Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?_


Du Pherkel
Hast aber Glück: ist Heu


----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2020)

moin. sommer ist bald zuende, die felder zum größten teil gemäht/abgeerntet...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Juli 2020)

Klinger schrieb:


> Zum Radanlehnen vermutlich....


Was machst du hier im Singlespeedforum?
Du willst doch nicht konvertieren? ?


----------



## meinhardon (23. Juli 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> moin. sommer ist bald zuende, die felder zum größten teil gemäht/abgeerntet...
> Anhang anzeigen 1087002Anhang anzeigen 1087003


Von mir gibt´s ein Bienchen für´s Leibchen in´s Muttiheft lieber Andi!


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juli 2020)

viel zu trocken. wen ich das richtig verstanden habe, war der großteil der sauerkirschen vertrocknet bevor sie geernetet werden konnten. jetzt haben sie den ganze hang platt gemacht :-(





grundsätzlich ist mir loser untergrund lieber, aber an dem spot konnten wir nicht ohne eine paar "tricks" vorbeifahren...




zwischendurch könnte man meinen, man wäre in italien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilier (31. Juli 2020)

Heute eine Tag im Urlaub „frei„ bekommen...und dabei Usedom erkundet...
Es ist immer wieder toll zeitig unterwegs zu sein. Die Wege und Straßen gehen von sehr gut ausgebaut, bis Betonplatten oder Katzenbuckelsteine. Auch der Wind war teils sehr heftig. Aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Dr_Ink (1. August 2020)

.


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2020)

Allein unter Alu Pedelecs


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2020)

lockeres Rumrollern mit kaputtem Knie und in prä-Gewitter-aber-hier-kommt-ja-doch-nix-runter Stimmung





right tool for the job:





ist es Knietechnisch wohl besser den Gang leichter zu machen oder zu lassen und dafür öfter schiebn? ?





schade dass man Gerüche nicht fotografieren kann; hier im Dickicht haben sich wohl irgendwelche Hippies was angebaut 





und natürlich:


----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> lockeres Rumrollern mit kaputtem Knie und in prä-Gewitter-aber-hier-kommt-ja-doch-nix-runter Stimmung
> ...
> ist es Knietechnisch wohl besser den Gang leichter zu machen oder zu lassen und dafür öfter schiebn? ?


ja.
am ende drückst Du den anstieg doch durch.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. August 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja.
> am ende drückst Du den anstieg doch durch.


meinst Du so lassen? Danke und Prost


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> meinst Du so lassen? Danke und Prost




Mir hats da immer mehr gebracht auf Kadenz statt Watt zu treten ?‍♂️


----------



## friederjohannes (10. August 2020)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Mir hats da immer mehr gebracht auf Kadenz statt Watt zu treten ?‍♂️



Same here


----------



## a.nienie (10. August 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> meinst Du so lassen? Danke und Prost


nee, mach ein bissl leichter. die guten vorsätze sind am nächsten berg dahin und Du bolzt trotzdem hoch - erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2020)




----------



## Waits (14. August 2020)

Sandbahnrad  ?
*

*


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2020)

gans schön viel los ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. August 2020)

100 km Runde durch Teutoburger Wald und Senne zwischen Bielefeld und Paderborn. Auf dem Truppenübungsplatz Senne, der an manchen Tagen geöffnet ist, gibt es die wunderschöne Haustenbecker Allee. Unter schattigen alten Eichen und einer Verkehrsdichte wie im Jahr 1970 kommt auf 12 km Kopfsteinpflaster echtes Retro-Gefühl auf.

Ich bin wegen Corona viel zuhause herum gefahren und war wieder erstaunt, wie viele Wege ich in doch eigentlich als bekannt eingestuftem Gebiet entdeckt habe. Solche Tips wie "hinter der Garage links über den Steg über den Bach" sind Gold wert - da kommt ja keiner drauf. Und der doofe Garmin weiss die richtig guten Wege sowieso nicht.





Rad ist ein Surly Steamroller mit 46/19 und Freilauf.

Noch 'n Bild:





Alte Passstrasse "Bärenpass" von Kohlstädt nach Horn. Die begleitende B1 sieht auf der Karte unattraktiv aus, aber unterwegs merkt man kaum etwas davon, weil sie oben irgendwo verläuft. Die Strecke ist autofrei und hat brutale 146 Höhenmeter.

Empfehlenswert: der Imbiss "Kreiseck" in Schlangen. Da kommt man nicht mit Gewichtsverlust nach Hause.


----------



## meinhardon (20. August 2020)

Morgendliche Einkaufsfahrt für das Frühstück im Urlaub (schon vorbei). Natürlich mit dem LilaLauneBomber und einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht.



Nächster Tag-andere Richtung-ebenfalls top.


----------



## stahlinist (20. August 2020)

Gefederter Vorbau - raffiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (20. August 2020)

mal wieder Müggelsee


----------



## shibby68 (21. August 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (22. August 2020)

Simply fat


----------



## Burba (23. August 2020)

östlich von Berlin...











dahinten wird an der "Zukunft" gebaut...Tesla


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2020)

Bin ja echt mit wenig zufrieden


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2020)




----------



## DerBergschreck (24. August 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Bin ja echt mit wenig zufrieden



Och, bei ner Heimatrunde auf versteckten und teilweise neu entdeckten Wegen hat man sicherlich mehr Sinneseindrücke als ein Strandtourist auf Malle. Weiter weg ist nicht zwangsläufig besser - obwohl die Tourismusindustrie den Menschen das seit Jahrzehnten gebetsmühlenhaft erfolgreich einredet.


----------



## shibby68 (25. August 2020)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. August 2020)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Och, bei ner Heimatrunde auf versteckten und teilweise neu entdeckten Wegen hat man sicherlich mehr Sinneseindrücke als ein Strandtourist auf Malle. Weiter weg ist nicht zwangsläufig besser - obwohl die Tourismusindustrie den Menschen das seit Jahrzehnten gebetsmühlenhaft erfolgreich einredet.


Einfach nur einen Daumen nach oben war mir für deine Aussage dann doch zu wenig, deshalb:
Volle Zustimmung von mir.


----------



## shibby68 (27. August 2020)

Einfacher Spaß auf der Hausrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (28. August 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2020)

Wünsche allen eingängern nen geschmeidigen WE Ausklang


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2020)

flachlandrunde


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2020)

ach so: nachdem @Burba hier immer mit seinen wurzelspeichen angiebt ;-) haben wir bei der letzten bike kitchen das auch versucht...


----------



## a.nienie (31. August 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ach so: nachdem @Burba hier immer mit seinen wurzelspeichen angiebt ;-) haben wir bei der letzten bike kitchen das auch versucht...
> Anhang anzeigen 1108306


eigentlich wollten wir bei "sabrina" (steht so auf dem unterrohr) nur den reifen wechseln. da fiel auf, dass die felge etwas arg flexibel ist. das rad wurde bis zuletzt so gefahren !!!


----------



## seblubb (31. August 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eigentlich wollten wir bei "sabrina" (steht so auf dem unterrohr) nur den reifen wechseln. da fiel auf, dass die felge etwas arg flexibel ist. das rad wurde bis zuletzt so gefahren !!!
> Anhang anzeigen 1108355


Variabler Felgendurchmesser. Der neueste shit ☝️


----------



## Monolithic (1. September 2020)

Felgenmodell Spirelli, bekannt aus der Nudelabteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (1. September 2020)

Nix wildes aber einfach Mal spontan los wenn die meisten auf Couch liegen


----------



## Burba (2. September 2020)




----------



## böser_wolf (2. September 2020)

Montag etwas Regengraveln
















__





						Follow böser_ on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.
					

Join böser_ and get inspired for your next workout




					www.strava.com


----------



## a.nienie (2. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1109138


aus der perspektive nah an perfekt.


----------



## Burba (3. September 2020)

kleine Proberunde heut...


----------



## micma (3. September 2020)

Find deine Räder ja immer irgendwie schon zu Perfekt. Dein Ratbike wäre vermutlich edel. Schön ist es jedefalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> kleine Proberunde heut...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1110038



Geiler Hobel. Ist das mit den Reifen eigentlich dann ein Gravelrad?
Kannst es ja mal in der Galerie posten


----------



## Burba (5. September 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Geiler Hobel. Ist das mit den Reifen eigentlich dann ein Gravelrad?
> Kannst es ja mal in der Galerie posten


Na dis wärs noch... die würden da schon wegen der fehlenden Drop Bar Schnappatmung kriegen, da spielen die Reifen keine Rolle mehr


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2020)

Tu es, tu es, tu es


----------



## Burba (6. September 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Tu es, tu es, tu es


och nö, hatte in meinem Aufbaufred schon genug Genörgel, weil die Reifen unfahrbar seien...  ?
dis reicht für ne Woche...


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2020)

MZ to FFM
treffen mit den leuten aus WI



sind nur etwa 42km flach, da reicht eigentlich eine banane pro richtung



bilder von unterwegs hat @herrundmeister gemacht

wir haben uns zeit gelassen, zumal die gruppe recht gemischt war.

was tun mit der übrigen zeit? richtig, futtern. humus küch' - klare empfehlung!



nebenan der kiosk hat ein ordentliches sortiment.



inoffizielles ibc treffen mit @friederjohannes (mit Kollegen), @midige (und Frau) sowie @seblubb 



natürlich haben wir alle den bären auf dem kinderrad gegeben



eröffnungsrede dieses jahr leider recht lang



unser insta opfer / influenzer immer am livestreamen



einem unseren leute ist der linke kurbelarm abgefallen, dadurch hat sich unser gruppetto etwas gesplittet.

runde dies jahr gefühlt recht kurz und lang nicht so spassig wie sonst.

gruppetto MZ/WI dann recht zeitnah im 4er kreisel mit 30er schnitt ;-) auf dem heimweg

kann man mal machen


----------



## midige (6. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> lang nicht so spassig wie sonst



Halt keine Autobahn diesmal und wenig Mucke


----------



## meinhardon (7. September 2020)

Gestern Abend noch schnell Fuchs, Hase und den Rehen Gute Nacht gesagt.



Die Felder tragen nur noch Mais und dieses duftende Gewächs


----------



## Burba (7. September 2020)

Müggelspree




großer Müggelsee




kleiner Müggelsee




wieder Müggelspree




Seddinsee






große Krampe, Müggelheim






langer See


----------



## shibby68 (7. September 2020)




----------



## stahlinist (8. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> Müggelspree


Bei uns heißt das Mückenspray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> MZ to FFM
> 
> 
> einem unseren leute ist der linke kurbelarm abgefallen, dadurch hat sich unser gruppetto etwas gesplittet.



Fixie kann man auch mit einer Kurbel oder einbeinig fahren.
Wieder ein Argument gegen das ganze neumodische Teufelszeug 
wie Schaltung, Freilauf und so weiter.


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2020)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Fixie kann man auch mit einer Kurbel oder einbeinig fahren.
> Wieder ein Argument gegen das ganze neumodische Teufelszeug
> wie Schaltung, Freilauf und so weiter.


war ein geschaltetes rad vom premium hersteller mckenzie
(ohne Abb.)


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> war ein geschaltetes rad vom premium hersteller mckenzie
> (ohne Abb.)


Das hatte ich befürchtet. Abtrünnige


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2020)

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Burba (12. September 2020)

heimatnah unterwegs


----------



## shibby68 (12. September 2020)

Kannst nicht fahren mit den Reifen. Cool wenn du es trotzdem geniesst


----------



## gpzmandel (12. September 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Kannst nicht fahren mit den Reifen. Cool wenn du es trotzdem geniesst


Aber Du musst zugegen sehen sehr chillig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2020)

gestern abend von 16 - 0 uhr auf dem rad.
MZ - DA CM - MZ
leider nur ein bild vom snack stop am hbf vor der rückfahrt. danke an den nordfriedhof für den wasserhahn.


----------



## shibby68 (12. September 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Aber Du musst zugegen sehen sehr chillig aus.


Japp


----------



## a.nienie (12. September 2020)

crosspost


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. September 2020)

Sissi Tour zum Eiscafé.


----------



## Burba (12. September 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Kannst nicht fahren mit den Reifen. Cool wenn du es trotzdem geniesst


bist nicht der Erste, der Probleme mit den Reifen anmeldet... 
und dein erster Satz ist schlicht falsch ausgedrückt...
IHR könnt nicht fahren mit den Reifen...
ich schon


----------



## shibby68 (12. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> bist nicht der Erste, der Probleme mit den Reifen anmeldet...
> und dein erster Satz ist schlicht falsch ausgedrückt...
> IHR könnt nicht fahren mit den Reifen...
> ich schon


Weiss ich doch..... Fahre auch unfahbare Sachen mit viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (13. September 2020)

Gestern war mal wieder Zeit für eine lange Singlespeed-Runde bei Premiumwetter. 166km Gravel, Straße, Singletrail ins Havelland und zurück.








Vor dem Internet hat man übrigens so kommunziert: erhöhte Signaltürme im Abstand von 20km. So konnten Informationen von Bonn bis Berlin innerhalb von 40min übetragen werden. Kutschen brauchten zu der Zeit etwa drei Tage. #sidefacts #papafindetsinteressant


----------



## Ampelhasser (13. September 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Gestern war mal wieder Zeit für eine lange Singlespeed-Runde bei Premiumwetter. 166km Gravel, Straße, Singletrail ins Havelland und zurück.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1115454
> Anhang anzeigen 1115455
> ...


Sehr geil. Vielleicht klappt es ja bald mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour ?
Ciao 
Jens


----------



## shibby68 (13. September 2020)




----------



## randinneur (14. September 2020)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Vielleicht klappt es ja bald mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Tour ?
> Ciao
> Jens



Na klar, Jens. Immer gerne. Ich schreib dich an bei nächster Gelegenheit.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. September 2020)

Hier war mal richtig was los, jetzt kann man es als Kulisse für einen
Endzeitfilm nutzen.


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2020)

stehtparty im rhein


----------



## seblubb (16. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stehtparty im rhein
> Anhang anzeigen 1117236Anhang anzeigen 1117237


Dein linker Fuß ist ganz dreckig


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2020)

kettenfett


----------



## herrundmeister (16. September 2020)

der Flicken gehört auf den Schlauch!


----------



## Burba (16. September 2020)

Döberitzer Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (16. September 2020)

Beten hilft:




Hoch ohne abzusteigen:


----------



## Klinger (17. September 2020)

@miralSnyder:


Hat dich da das Denkmal überholt???


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. September 2020)

Klinger schrieb:


> @miralSnyder:
> 
> 
> Hat dich da das Denkmal überholt???


Das konnte mich nicht überholen, das war schon zu Beginn vor mir.


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2020)

es begab zu der zeit, dass einer auszog um sich die lunge aus dem leib zu hecheln.

auch wenn es dieses jahr wohl keine/wenig offizielle/n cx rennen geben wird, kann man trotzdem mit ein paar leuten scheingefechte führen. hilfreich ist es dabei, nicht gleich in der ersten runde falsch abzubiegen und darauf dem feld hinterher zu fahren
...
vielleicht hätte ich noch ein paar kohlhydranten dazulegen sollen




anfahrt über den R6. wenn man dann etwas abweicht hat man fast TdF feeling ;-)




oder doch eher detroit?




heimzugs in jedem fall mit rückenwind und leicht bergab.


----------



## Burba (18. September 2020)

bisschen Sylt...


----------



## Prinz72 (18. September 2020)

Toskana-Feeling im Taunus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. September 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt....


----------



## shibby68 (20. September 2020)




----------



## Monolithic (21. September 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Erste Ausfahrt....



Sehr geil, sieht im Stand schon schnell aus und die Farbe ist ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2020)




----------



## Burba (21. September 2020)

bisschen mehr Sylt...


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2020)

Burba schrieb:


> bisschen mehr Sylt..


Mit den Reifen unfahrbar daher kein Like


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2020)

wenn das so weiter geht, kann man durch die fahrrinne laufen...




also das ist schon die "sandbank" in der mitte. strömung ist recht heftig aktuell, deshalb war ich nur am rand schwimmen, sofern man von schwimmen reden kann, wenn einem das wasser im stehen bis max. zu der badehose reicht.


----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2020)

vom wochenende
Bike Kitchen MZ @ parking day



das schild ist leider nicht von mir, aber es rockt \m/

mathematik




und neue patches


----------



## shibby68 (22. September 2020)

Das Patch ist mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das Patch ist mega


danke. muß hier natürlich auch die "vorlage" angeben.
ein sontitel von alien sex fiend von der acid bath, der opener "in god we trust (in cars you rust?)"








						Alien Sex Fiend - Acid Bath
					

Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Acid Bath by Alien Sex Fiend. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com
				




habe noch drei "rust" patches gemacht, allerdings nicht in sargform.


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2020)




----------



## Adieu (27. September 2020)

.


----------



## Burba (27. September 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> @Burba
> Super Fotos
> Danke für's Teilen. Ist das bei dir zuhause?
> 
> ...


Cool, erste Winterbilder  

falls du die Syltbilder meinst, nee, ich mach da grad Urlaub...


----------



## Burba (27. September 2020)

noch bisschen Sylt


----------



## Adieu (27. September 2020)

.


----------



## Burba (28. September 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Besuch des Winters. Ich hoffe es wird ein guter, Fatbike-freundlicher Winter
> 
> Ja, die Syltbilder meinte ich. Dann noch einen ganz schönen Urlaub


Mal schauen...
und danke


----------



## meinhardon (28. September 2020)

Durch Forst und Busch, vorbei am Weiher ging es gestern Abend zum Mundraub und mit Trikottaschen voller Äpfel, die nicht dem 0815-Konsumentengeschmack in Optik und Süße entsprechen, wieder heim.


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2020)

beausage


----------



## randinneur (29. September 2020)

Wie lange geben wir dem Day One noch? Wetten werden ab jetzt angenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (2. Oktober 2020)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Oktober 2020)

Der Sommer scheint vorbei zu sein.


----------



## Adieu (3. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## Adieu (3. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## meinhardon (4. Oktober 2020)

Den Feiertag gestern habe ich für eine ausgedehnte Dorfkontrollrunde genutzt.


wide open road



Hanfernte- die Fleißigen waren fleißig










Fazit des Tages
tip top Wetter
kein Verkehr- null E Bikes
alle Hunde angeleint
4 Birnen- null Maden
keine Reichskriegsflagge gesichtet
Das neue Workhorse hat sich gut in der Herde integriert und verrichtet seinen Dienst ohne Murren und Knurren. Für die nasse Saison muss aber länger gekettet werden.
Grüße


----------



## Adieu (4. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## stahlinist (5. Oktober 2020)

Altweibersommerurlaub in Holland - gute Idee, würd' ich mal sagen.
Da muss natürlich auch'n Ratt mit (selbst wenn die Mitnahme eines solchen nach Holland irgendwo auch Eulen-nach-Athen-tragen bedeutet)
Aus Ermangelung geeigneter/fahrfertiger Vehikel kurzerhand und nonchalant den ollen Trekker entschaltet.





Was soll ich sagen: super goed Holland-Fiets.
Ob beim Hollandklischeebedienen





oder beim Durch-die-Dünen-düsen





oder beim Deichinspizieren





oder an der Uferpromenade (nein, der Hund wurde nicht soeben überfahren).





Als Teutone im Urlaub beeindruckt das insgesamt deutlich weniger verkrampfte und wichtigtuerische von Land und Leuten und das unaufgeregte Selbstverständnis von mit- und nebeneinander (ja, hier nochmal'n Klischee, indes eines mit hohem Symbolwert).





Gar nicht so unvorstellbar hier irgendwo wohnhaft zu sein.





Muss ja nicht zwingend diese Adresse sein.





Und noch was: ohne Berge gibt's lang Sonne.





Während des Urlaubs wurde meine Aufenthaltsregion zum Corona-Risikogebiet erklärt Mit 36h Quarantäne zu Hause war's dann aber zum Glück getan


----------



## Burba (6. Oktober 2020)

noch ne letzte Syltrunde













und am Ende (nach lecker Fischessen) noch


----------



## Angemalt (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich will auch wieder ans Meer....in diesem Jahr leider nicht geklappt😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. Oktober 2020)

Es geht aufwärts .


----------



## Adieu (12. Oktober 2020)

.


----------



## a.nienie (13. Oktober 2020)




----------



## seblubb (13. Oktober 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


>


Starkes Foto


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2020)




----------



## seblubb (14. Oktober 2020)

Könntest mal Kette putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (14. Oktober 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Könntest mal Kette putzen





a.nienie schrieb:


> don't be such a roadie


----------



## seblubb (14. Oktober 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


>


Aber...aber...die...ähm...Verschleiß!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. Oktober 2020)

Hääbst beschde





















Zeit für Energydrinks





Northshore-Elemente die einem das Fürchten lehren





72+ ist wohl noch besserere als wo 29+   





andere nennen ihr Rad "Burrito Hauler", hier isses halt der "Ahle Worscht Hauler"




Schee wars, schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2020)

neulich lockere 50km mit 700hm in moderatem tempo von und zum kaffee hip laden.
keine vollbärte  1-2 rapha westen, alles schalter bis auf die zwei aus MZ ;-) aber alles easy.





heute: ein- und durchblicke






danke an @Fabeymer für die anregeung den korb zu kürzen. jetzt passt es auch mit dem 46er lenker. umbau etwas rustikal, aber #läuft


----------



## Burba (22. Oktober 2020)

Traumherbsttag...


----------



## Milan0 (22. Oktober 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> neulich lockere 50km mit 700hm in moderatem tempo von und zum kaffee hip laden.
> keine vollbärte  1-2 rapha westen, alles schalter bis auf die zwei aus MZ ;-) aber alles easy.



Anzahl der Radkappenträger?


----------



## stahlinist (23. Oktober 2020)

Zähl nach!


----------



## randinneur (24. Oktober 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Hääbst beschde



Jupp!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Oktober 2020)

Fernsicht bis zu den Vogesen.






Auf dem Foto sind sie am Horizont leider nur zu erahnen.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2020)

herbstleyd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2020)

nicht ganz so idyllisch gelegen, wie es scheinen mag, aber die schwäne fanden es gut.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2020)

verkehrsplanung in hessen ...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2020)

hauptsache außerhalb der ortschaften. keine/wenig menschen.


----------



## spinner69 (24. Oktober 2020)

Herbst ... Fernsicht 





Herbst ... Farbvielfalt der Natur


----------



## a.nienie (25. Oktober 2020)

pause im herbstlaub.




danach: time to get ugly
...
kann man es richtig gut mit stehen lassen mit den ground control



auf asphalt eher mau ;-)


----------



## caemis (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. Oktober 2020)

Gut:





Besser:


----------



## Deleted 112231 (28. Oktober 2020)

Drachenfels Nightride Pixelsuppe


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2020)

erster Nightride diesen Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (29. Oktober 2020)

Müggelseeabend


----------



## shibby68 (30. Oktober 2020)

Herrliches Wetter genutzt.


----------



## red_hook (31. Oktober 2020)

letzte Abschiedstouren im Umland, bevor ich weg ziehe 
heute 61km Runde


----------



## Milan0 (2. November 2020)

Warum habe ich nochmal gegen die Zeitumstellung gestimmt?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. November 2020)

Internationalsinglespeedday in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt 🌴🐬


----------



## Milan0 (2. November 2020)

War auch mit dem  SSP unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (2. November 2020)

Kein Foto, aber ich habe heute unwissender Weise zum internationalen Singlespeedtag 11 Singlespeed WP Pendlerpunkte geholt. Ich schwör! Bild ist von letzter Woche, da bin ich mit dem Zug heim.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (2. November 2020)

Dieses Rad   
Lange kann ich wohl nich mehr standhaft bleiben.
Könnte n Teamrad werden 


Hätt ich gewusst, dass SSPTag is hätt ich von der Fahrt durch die Stadt n Foto auch n Foto gemacht


----------



## Aninaj (2. November 2020)

Hui, dann ist ja gut, dass ich mein Eingangrad heute auch noch mal ausgeführt habe


----------



## friederjohannes (2. November 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Dieses Rad
> Lange kann ich wohl nich mehr standhaft bleiben.
> Könnte n Teamrad werden
> 
> ...



Go for it! Ist ein super Rad, auch wenn es kein BdW wird


----------



## Deleted 479645 (2. November 2020)

Doch nich? 
Dabei haben doch alle ihre Zweitaccs rausgeholt


----------



## friederjohannes (2. November 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Doch nich?
> Dabei haben doch alle ihre Zweitaccs rausgeholt



Das ist bestimmt nur weil die aus der Redaktion den neuartigen High-Pivot-Festkörpergelenk-Hinterbau nicht verstehen 😞


----------



## Deleted 479645 (2. November 2020)

Die Zeit dieser Art Bikes wird kommen


----------



## Burba (3. November 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (3. November 2020)

Bleibt gesund ihr Verrückten


----------



## Serenity90 (5. November 2020)

red_hook schrieb:


> letzte Abschiedstouren im Umland, bevor ich weg ziehe
> heute 61km Runde
> Anhang anzeigen 1142043




Was sind das für Schutzbleche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2020)

hessisches flachland.




diese bank war irgendwann mal die kurve der alten opel rennstrecke.
muß ich irgendwann mit dem mtb hin, bisschen faxen machen. so hat es nur für etwas kurvenfahren oberhalb der baumstümpfe gereicht. finde ich klasse, wie die natur sich ihren raum zurückholt.


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2020)

noch ein paar von gestern von der runde in rheinhessen.


ein paar weisse flecken auf meiner hirninternen landkarte geschlossen. den gegenhang und die radwege dazwischen kannte ich schon. rechts und links davon vermutlich auch. die senken dazwischen jetzt auch.



und weil gestern eher genüßliches rollen angesagt war (ok, zurück dann mit gegenwind), blieb auch etwas zeit für snacks.



mal gucken wann die hater @DAKAY mit ihren plastikflaschen eiswürfel lutschen ;-)

aktuell geht irgendwie alles mögliche in den sack. zum glück kann ich etwas nähen.
schuhwerk, schlaufe für das boa ey system

strampler an den knien

und die geschätzt 15 jahre alten gore windstopper eigentlich überall, aber besonders an den fingerkuppen. wir erinnern uns, damals haben die noch in deutschland produziert. ein aktuelles paar kostet liste 65euro und wird was weiss ich wo in asien hergestellt, da kann man schon mal - achtung wortwitz - hand anlegen.

schönes restwochenende


----------



## DAKAY (7. November 2020)

Hach, wie soll ma da noch hatne können


----------



## meinhardon (8. November 2020)

Ich komme gerade von der schnellen Dorfrunde zurück. Handschuhe brauchte ich noch nicht und die 25 Jahre alte RiffRaff Hose hält auch noch und sorgt für Erstaunen und/oder freundliches breites Grinsen bei den Spaziergängern. Wenn die mal kaputt ist, kann man deren gute Laune nicht reproduzieren.







Drei kleine Mädchen lobten mein schönes pinkes Rad. Da musste ich Ihnen Recht geben und bedankte mich.
Jetzt gibt es erstmal einen Tee, danach einen Grog und dann eine Badewanne.
Schönen Sonntag Euch!


----------



## shibby68 (8. November 2020)

Meine Güte was ein WE. 
Gefühlt eher so Mitte Mai als kurz vor Weihnachten.
Zum Ausklang also kleine SSP Runde
Start...




Schön gemütlich neben der Strasse. Recht wenig los in der Pandemie-Zeit




Einmal über die Ruhr bitte...




Schlummertrunk und damit gute Nacht


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. November 2020)

Guten Morgen


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (9. November 2020)

So richtig passt das Wetter nicht zum November, Covid 19 ist auch unterwegs.
Machen wir das beste daraus.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. November 2020)

Heute mal eine kleine Runde mit dem Trailschuhsohlenkiller.


----------



## kordesh (10. November 2020)

@onkelmanuel, bist du es?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (10. November 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (10. November 2020)

Schöne Nachtrunde..... 1fach mal ein Bier


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. November 2020)

kordesh schrieb:


> @onkelmanuel, bist du es?!


onkelmanuel wohnt in Bamberg, ich glaube nicht, daß er zum rollen oder biken in das Saarland kommt.


----------



## Burba (11. November 2020)

der Coronasommer hat ja dafür gesorgt, dass jeder nur halbwegs geeignete Meter Ufer besetzt, belegt, begrillt wurde...schön, dass es nu wieder ruhig ist...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. November 2020)

Man muss nicht in Urlaub fahren, um sich eine Schlammpackung zu gönnen.


----------



## Klinger (13. November 2020)

Übersicht Schutzbleche a.k.a. "Zeigt her eure Kotflügel"
					

Moin Mäuse,   Hauptsache einen Thread eröffnet :lol:  seit gut 3 Wochen (dem ersten Regen-Commuting) zermartere ich mir meine Birne zum Thema Schutzbleche am Gravelbike.   Aufgabenstellung: Elegant sollen sie sein. Fest Montiert nur als Ultimo Ratio, da ich unter der Woche gern mit, und am...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (13. November 2020)

Klinger schrieb:


> Übersicht Schutzbleche a.k.a. "Zeigt her eure Kotflügel"
> 
> 
> Moin Mäuse,   Hauptsache einen Thread eröffnet :lol:  seit gut 3 Wochen (dem ersten Regen-Commuting) zermartere ich mir meine Birne zum Thema Schutzbleche am Gravelbike.   Aufgabenstellung: Elegant sollen sie sein. Fest Montiert nur als Ultimo Ratio, da ich unter der Woche gern mit, und am...
> ...


Dort können wir auch mal eine Runde laufen, selbst die Kollegin mit ohne Brille und Ohrstöpsel sollte das ohne Blessuren schaffen.😎


----------



## Burba (14. November 2020)




----------



## randinneur (16. November 2020)

Ist NightGrävl eigentlich ein Ding? Auf jeden Fall auf seine Art spannend so im Dunkeln die Feldwege zu erkunden. Mit dem allmighty Pompino.


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2020)

die letzte woche war es eigentlich egal, ob dunkel oder nebel
...


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. November 2020)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ist NightGrävl eigentlich ein Ding?


Absolut!
















Edit: Sorry für die Schaltung!


----------



## meinhardon (17. November 2020)

Zwei nicht mehr so ganz jugendlich hippe Herren waren den Sonntag fern der Familie und des heimischen Herdes unterwegs in einem recht schönen Stück Nordsachsen.

















Glücklich und groggy zurück in der Zivilisation gab es eine überaschend ordentliche Bocki und Kaffee. Danach aber weiter und noch den Platz unseres ersten Overnighters gefunden.



Fazit des Tages: Man muss nur wollen! Eine Ganztagestour ist jetzt einmal im Monat geplant, trotzdessen wir nicht mehr in der gleichen Stadt wohnen. Das war ein toller Tag.


----------



## friederjohannes (18. November 2020)

Heute mal das Neutrino im Keller gelassen und mit Esmeralda zur Arbeit gefahren. Hach schön. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, würde ich immer die ganze Strecke mit dem Rad machen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. November 2020)

Herbststimmung


----------



## Burba (20. November 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2020)

nur cruisen






und noch ein bild von neulich irgendwann. letzten SO? alles voll mit staren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (25. November 2020)

Lehrerausflug so konnte ich heute morgen mit meiner Tochter das Kona mal wieder ausführen. 
Was für ein Spaß der Papa hatte. 






Gruß Maik


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2020)

Traumhaftes Rad


----------



## gpzmandel (25. November 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Traumhaftes Rad


Danke  , ist auch immer wieder Genuss damit zu fahren.


----------



## spinner69 (25. November 2020)

Zu erst zerlegt man alte Räder, weil so viele herumstehen, dass man ohne größeren Aufwand gar nicht mehr an die hinteren Reihen kommt. Dann liegen die Teile in diversen Kisten ... man könnte etwas verkaufen. Aber eigentlich will man ja gar nicht ... also kauft man ein neues Teil, um eine der alten Kisten wieder aufzubauen.





Der Leitstrahl möge uns immer wieder nach Hause führen!

Merke: Auch im Alter wird man nicht gescheiter


----------



## micma (25. November 2020)

spinner69 schrieb:


> Merke: Auch im Alter wird man nicht gescheiter


Für was ein 18er Konusschlüssel gut ist, weiß ich auch erst seit ich das Tütchen bekommen habe🤣


----------



## shibby68 (27. November 2020)

Geschmeidiges WE


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2020)

im moment ...

entweder dunkel



oder nebelig



wobei ich es mag, wenn es so aussieht als wäre kein land in sicht ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2020)

nur kurz unterwegs. sattelposition optimieren, hirn lüften und etwas den kadaver bewegen.


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2020)

mit dem geweih war heute kein durchkommen
...
nicht über die brücke, wie hier anschaulich dokumentiert



nicht unter den baumstämmen durch...



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. November 2020)

Pünktlich zum 1. Advent 




Da oben war mal ein Kaffee, die Aussicht war genial.




Frohes rollen


----------



## friederjohannes (1. Dezember 2020)

Man braucht einfach viele Räder, damit man immer genau das richtige für die aktuellen Bedingungen hat. Man muss es ja dann nicht nehmen.


----------



## gpzmandel (1. Dezember 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Man braucht einfach viele Räder, damit man immer genau das richtige für die aktuellen Bedingungen hat. Man muss es ja dann nicht nehmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160592


Um so öfters Du das Bike uns zeigst, kommst es mir als müsste ich auch so eins haben wollen. Bin sehr auf dein Bericht gespannt und die Action Fotos


----------



## shibby68 (1. Dezember 2020)

@friederjohannes herrlicher Humor und fast noch besserer Schneehobel


----------



## micma (4. Dezember 2020)

Einfach Schwarzwald


----------



## spinner69 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ein bisschen Schnee, ein Bike mit ohne Gang und schon denkt der spinner, er wäre hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2020)

neulich auf dem weg zur trinkhalle




gestern auf dem rücksturz zur erde


----------



## meinhardon (6. Dezember 2020)

Vorhin auf der Sonntagsrunde









schöne Stimmung bei 2°C, herrlich war´s



Jetzt mit Mark , einem Kaffee und einem Zirbenschnaps den Abend einläuten. Euch einen schönen 2. Advent.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2020)




----------



## shibby68 (8. Dezember 2020)

Geschmack haste ja @a.nienie 

Bissl kaltes Cruisen und Bier. Ich liebe diese Kombi 
.


----------



## red_hook (12. Dezember 2020)

Erste 46km im Münsterland. Im Vgl. zu Mainz lächerlich flach (muss dringend n fetterer Gang drauf). Nass, kalt, dunkel, aber gerade deswegen sehr schön.



Kaffee an der Tanke, gegen die Kälte


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2020)

... die einzigen anstiege sind die brücken ;-)


----------



## kordesh (12. Dezember 2020)

red_hook schrieb:


> Erste 46km im Münsterland. Im Vgl. zu Mainz lächerlich flach (muss dringend n fetterer Gang drauf). Nass, kalt, dunkel, aber gerade deswegen sehr schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 1167610
> Kaffee an der Tanke, gegen die Kälte
> Anhang anzeigen 1167611



Wo ist die Kirche?
Im Münsterland kannste auch Höhenmeter sammeln. Musst nur Richtung Norden fahren


----------



## red_hook (12. Dezember 2020)

Altenberge


----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2020)

1fach ein Held am Sonntag


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Wie war noch gleich die CX Faustregel: Druck passt bei einem Durchschlag pro Runde? 🤔
Mein Schlauch im HR ist wohl aus Adamantium-Kevlar-Titan oder so 🥳




Die meinen wohl mich 🤭




Lenkergriffbanddings ist nur ein Provisorium...seit paar Monaten 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wie war noch gleich die CX Faustregel: Druck passt bei einem Durchschlag pro Runde? 🤔
> Mein Schlauch im HR ist wohl aus Adamantium-Kevlar-Titan oder so 🥳
> Anhang anzeigen 1168831
> 
> ...


Dem armen Rad wurde eine Eisdielenzukunft versprochen und jetzt wird es stattdessen durch den kalten Wald geprügelt. Tse.


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Dem armen Rad wurde eine Eisdielenzukunft versprochen und jetzt wird es stattdessen durch den kalten Wald geprügelt. Tse.


Der Aufbau des Papageis ist etwas ins stocken geraten....
Und die Schüssel macht einfach nur Spaß 🥳

Sattel war übrigens überraschend unauffällig 👍 also bis auf den merkwürdigen Geruch 🤔


----------



## friederjohannes (14. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Der Aufbau des Papageis ist etwas ins stocken geraten....
> Und die Schüssel macht einfach nur Spaß 🥳
> 
> Sattel war übrigens überraschend unauffällig 👍 also bis auf den merkwürdigen Geruch 🤔


dabei hatte ich doch extra ein Loch reingeschnitten zum durchlüften... wie peinlich!

Freut mich wenn er dir taugt, kannst das Rad ja vielleicht mal als BdW vorschlagen, ein taugliches Teil ist ja jetzt dran


----------



## seblubb (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich befürchte davor muss es einen Gruppentermin beim Kardiologen geben und Zugang zum Artikel nur mit Attest 🤭


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2020)

sattel: weiter vorne montieren war nicht möglich? ;-)


----------



## seblubb (15. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sattel: weiter vorne montieren war nicht möglich? ;-)


https://mac-ride.com/  


War die erste Runde, geht noch nach hinten.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Dezember 2020)

beim Militärvelo gabs da so ne fesche Lösung


----------



## Milan0 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ohne mich kann das Rad auf dem Geländer fahren


----------



## friederjohannes (16. Dezember 2020)

Spontane Sympathiebekundung der Stadt an mein Neutrino, nehme ich an. Muss an der Matschfärbung liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. Dezember 2020)

Putzen wird überbewertet, wird eh gleich wieder dreckig


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Dezember 2020)

Auf dem Weg zum Weihnachtsmarkt.





Unser persönlicher Glühweinstand.





Der Glühmeister höchstpersönlich.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (20. Dezember 2020)

Ohne Glühwein, aber mit dem Eingangrad.


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2020)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Spontane Sympathiebekundung der Stadt an mein Neutrino, nehme ich an. Muss an der Matschfärbung liegen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1169761


Bordelle haben doch zu🤔


----------



## Burba (21. Dezember 2020)

bisschen Technikgeschichte: Trudelturm...





und großer Windkanal in Adlershof


----------



## meinhardon (21. Dezember 2020)

Gestern zweimal Platten und nur einen Schlauch dabei. Da war der Nachmittag gelaufen. Nun muss ich mich wohl einmal von den Reifen trennen.



Der Bus fährt auch nur einmal am Tag Mo-Fr. Super



Das hier hat mich dann wieder nach vorn geholt:




Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (23. Dezember 2020)

Schlammschlacht Deluxe


----------



## shibby68 (25. Dezember 2020)

Geschmeidiges anti Kater rollen....


----------



## bollejahn (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## a.nienie (29. Dezember 2020)

kurze runde um den block im weiteren sinne.


----------



## gpzmandel (29. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kurze runde um den block im weiteren sinne.
> Anhang anzeigen 1177865Anhang anzeigen 1177866


Die Sonnenbrille darfst du auch abnehmen


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Die Sonnenbrille darfst du auch abnehmen


das sind scheuklappen


----------



## shibby68 (30. Dezember 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das sind scheuklappen


Fährst nach Gehör.... Verrückter Typ


----------



## caemis (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute die letzte Runde in diesem Jahr. 65km und Fixed ...











Machts gut und einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## ikonaut (30. Dezember 2020)

Gestern mal wieder laufen lassen.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Verfahren im Schnee




















Guten Rutsch Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. Dezember 2020)

Tolles Bike


----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2020)

heutiger dreiteiler

eins

zwei

drei


----------



## shibby68 (30. Dezember 2020)

Boah ihr seid mir hier alle zu Fahrrad fixiert.


----------



## seblubb (30. Dezember 2020)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Boah ihr seid mir hier alle zu Fahrrad fixiert.


Beer to Gear ratio 4:1 👍


----------



## shibby68 (31. Dezember 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> Beer to Gear ratio 4:1 👍


Nicht ganz. Das war nur die halbe Tour 😊


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2020)

Letzter Tag im Jahr 2020 da muss man natürlich mit dem Eingang gefahren werden.
Ab durch den Wald zu Halde Norddeutschland, den Trail runter, und zum Schluss am Rhein entlang bis nach Hause. Es waren dann 52km mit 246hm.















Wünsche euch einen guten Start ins Jahr 2021 und bleibt Gesund.


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2020)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Schönes Verfahren im Schnee
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1178227
> Anhang anzeigen 1178229
> ...


Ich will auch sowat aber sofort, dein Bike ist ja mal richtig geil. 
Bin schon wieder an überlegen ein Stahlrahmen zu kaufen mit horizontale Ausfallenden. So mit Spanner ist alles nur murks.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Dezember 2020)

Wird dann bestimmt wieder ein schöner Aufbau


----------



## bollejahn (31. Dezember 2020)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich will auch sowat aber sofort, dein Bike ist ja mal richtig geil.
> Bin schon wieder an überlegen ein Stahlrahmen zu kaufen mit horizontale Ausfallenden. So mit Spanner ist alles nur murks.


Was missfällt dir am kettenspanner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (31. Dezember 2020)

bollejahn schrieb:


> Was missfällt dir am kettenspanner?


Die Optik und wenn man einen Platten hat dann ist das sehr anstrengend das Rad aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen, weil der Kettenspanner zum Ritzel nur 5mm Luft hat. Der Kettenspanner den ich jetzt verbaut habe ist einfach klasse würde fast sagen einer der Besten keine Frage. Der Kettenspanner ist von Reverse.
Gruß Maik 

PS: Weil einfach auch Steel mir besser gefällt und tut. Ich will so einen Scheiss Klunker Lenker haben   .


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (1. Januar 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ich will auch sowat aber sofort


machen! Noch gibts das Pugsley, daran ist halt schön, dass Du 'normale' Naben verwenden kannst. Die Geometrie würden manche als altmodisch bezeichnen, mir taugt sie aber sehr. Ist genau das richtige um gemütlich spazierenzufahren   

Frohes Neues allerseits!


----------



## a.nienie (1. Januar 2021)

same procedure as every year, folks:
*no gods, no gears, no masters







hoffentlich 2021 mit mehr austritten im rudel*


----------



## red_hook (2. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues und fetten Speed Euch Eingänglern!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. Januar 2021)

Neujahrsrunde


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Januar 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Neujahrsrunde
> Anhang anzeigen 1180730


Jetzt hör mal auf deine scheiß geilen Räder zu zeigen. Du Angeber Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. Januar 2021)

nein


----------



## gpzmandel (2. Januar 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> nein
> Anhang anzeigen 1180736


Na toll jetzt kann ich nicht schlafen


----------



## seblubb (2. Januar 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt kann ich nicht schlafen


Hände bleiben über der Decke, junger Mann 🧐


----------



## meinhardon (3. Januar 2021)

Vaddern und Sohn am Vormittag auf der Waldrunde

Vaddern am Nachmittag mit triftigem Grunde wegen des Ausgangsverbotes auf der Dorfrunde

Danach konnte/musste die Waschmaschine in Gang gesetzt werden.
Alles Gute und Gesundheit für 2021!  Mein Vorsatz: Mehr Fahren, weniger digital vom Fahren träumen!


----------



## stahlinist (3. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> * hoffentlich 2021 mit mehr austritten im rudel*


Oho ja, das große Rudel-Austreten, das vermisse ich auch so sehr
Alle zusammen an die Hecke und dann Wasser-Marsch
:seufz:


----------



## Milan0 (7. Januar 2021)

Ich konnte heute auch endlich 2021 einläuten


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2021)

eine seite



andere seite



und was wollten die zwei hubschrauber da?


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2021)

kurze runde mit ein paar braunschen röhren auf dem heimweg.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2021)

zuviel mit vorgezogenem frühjahrsputz rund um das hai-vieh zu tun gehabt. für eine stunde raus hat es aber noch gereicht...


----------



## stahlinist (9. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> und was wollten die zwei hubschrauber da?







Is zwar Winter, aber uni(n)formierte Beamte halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Is zwar Winter, aber uni(n)formierte Beamte halt...


mußte zuerst an foyer des arts denken
...


----------



## Klinger (10. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kurze runde mit ein paar braunschen röhren auf dem heimweg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1185186
> Anhang anzeigen 1185188Anhang anzeigen 1185187


Braunsche Röhren, lange nicht mehr g


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. Januar 2021)

Hatten wir dieses Jahr schon eine Tretrollerdiskusion?








Nein, ich bin weder Onkel Manuel noch Razor Ramon. 😇


----------



## stahlinist (10. Januar 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Tretrollerdiskusion?


Aber sofort:
der hat gar keine Scheibenbremsen
Was soll das? Wir sind hier doch nicht bei den Klassikern
So.


----------



## red_hook (10. Januar 2021)

🐙


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Januar 2021)

Erste längere Ausfahrt = Dauergrinsen


----------



## red_hook (10. Januar 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Hatten wir dieses Jahr schon eine Tretrollerdiskusion?
> Anhang anzeigen 1185531
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1185536
> ...


Das ist dann zero speed oder ohnegang etc


----------



## meinhardon (11. Januar 2021)

Gestern direkt nach dem Frühstück noch im Nebel losgefahren, kurz darauf kam die Sonne raus. Kalt war´s trotzdem.



Kaum am Treffpunkt kommt auch schon der Kollege. Er hat nach jahrelanger Abstinenz den Spaß an der Bewegung mit Rad und im Schuppen seinen ungeschalteten Swift wiedergefunden. Gut so. Also weiter.



Dann wurde es der beste Tag des Jahres






Grüße


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (11. Januar 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Das ist dann zero speed oder ohnegang etc


Direkt Drive 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicmelz (11. Januar 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Erste längere Ausfahrt = Dauergrinsen
> Anhang anzeigen 1185593
> Anhang anzeigen 1185586
> Anhang anzeigen 1185583
> Anhang anzeigen 1185584


chic, von welchem hersteller/marke ist das rad?


----------



## Ampelhasser (11. Januar 2021)

magicmelz schrieb:


> chic, von welchem hersteller/marke ist das rad?


Dankeschön. Das ist ein Maßrahmen aus China von Waltly. Hier der Aufbau-Thread.


----------



## shibby68 (13. Januar 2021)




----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2021)

ruhige Runde...


----------



## Burba (13. Januar 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Das ist ein Maßrahmen aus China von Waltly. Hier der Aufbau-Thread.


jetzt hab ich mir den Fred mal reingezogen... da haste was ganz Feines...
Gates hatt ich an zwei Bikes auch, aber Übersetzung ändern war mir zu aufwendig, deswegen wieder Kette


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. Januar 2021)

Pugsleyliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2021)

G-stern

heut-T


dazwischen liegt nicht nur eine nacht, sondern auch etwas reinigungsarbeit.
alles raus und fett dran, wobei ich die gedichteten lager nicht aufgemacht habe.


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich müsste meins auch mal putzen ...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich müsste meins auch mal putzen ...


glaub mir, das war ein rein technisch notwendiges putzen.
edit: gemeldet wegen erklärung _haha_


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2021)

Als hätte die Frau hier mitgelesen. Ich bekam heute den Auftrag das DayOne bitte zu putzen. So Dreckig wie das ist, soll das nicht mehr in den Keller


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Januar 2021)

+1 für Schutzbleche 

Da werden nur noch Teile des Rads richtig schmutzig. Ist man schneller fertig mit putzen! Falls man irgendwann damit anfängt.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2021)

schutzbleche im gelände sind keine gute idee


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Januar 2021)

Schon klar 
Ich krieg mit meinen Straßenfegerlappen ja im Herbst schon Probleme auf Waldautobahnen mit dem Laub - ins Gelände würde ich mich damit nicht wagen.


----------



## seblubb (15. Januar 2021)

Gibt's eigentlich schon Minivelotracklocross?  🤔


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich finde so dreckig ist es doch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (15. Januar 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich finde so dreckig ist es doch gar nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 1188540


Versteh ich auch nicht. Das Profil ist ja total frei, keine Gripprobleme zu erwarten.


----------



## seblubb (15. Januar 2021)

Bremsscheibe glänzt nahezu


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht wird es durchs Fahren sauberer


----------



## Milan0 (15. Januar 2021)

Egal zumindest Gleichstand


----------



## meinhardon (15. Januar 2021)

Wie in der normalen Schule ist auch beim Homeschooling die Sportstunde das Beste am Schultag (auch für den Lehrenden). 
Gestern letzte Stunde


----------



## meinhardon (15. Januar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> +1 für Schutzbleche
> 
> Da werden nur noch Teile des Rads richtig schmutzig. Ist man schneller fertig mit putzen! Falls man irgendwann damit anfängt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1188487


Ist der Helm eine XL? Wenn ja, wie groß kann er (Kopfumfang)?
Brauche auch mal wieder einen Neuen, aber er ist so groß und dann noch die vielen Haare. Da passt fast nix...


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Januar 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ist der Helm eine XL? Wenn ja, wie groß kann er (Kopfumfang)?
> Brauche auch mal wieder einen Neuen, aber er ist so groß und dann noch die vielen Haare. Da passt fast nix...


Das ist ein Giro Revel, den gibt's nur in einer Größe, die geht offiziell bis 61 cm.


----------



## meinhardon (17. Januar 2021)

Genug Schnee, wenig Licht, Temperaturen unter Null, einsame Wege

War ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## BigMaaaac (17. Januar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1188487


SkinwallReifen immer top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (17. Januar 2021)

Schönen Sonntag Euch


----------



## spinner69 (17. Januar 2021)

Dank eines wohl sortierten und über Jahrzehnte aufgebauten Materiallagers konnte der spinner heute erneut der Rolle ein Schnippchen schlagen und etwas Eislaufen gehen (sorry für den roten Popo-Schoner )


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2021)

hier ist heute schon wieder das meiste weggetaut.
um mittag rum hat es zumindest für einen spaziergang auf restschnee gereicht.

gestern ein tee an der frischen luft nach dem lebensmitteleinkauf.


----------



## shibby68 (17. Januar 2021)

Schönes Wetter


----------



## meinhardon (18. Januar 2021)

Wenigstens ein Rad hat nen Gebäckträger.  Ohne Gebäck dafür mit Schlitten und Zipfelbob zum Rodelhang. Ging gut ab.





Das Wetter war wieder ein Traum. 
Einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Aninaj (18. Januar 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Rad hat nen Gebäckträger.



Darf man damit dann nur Kuchen und Kekse transportieren? 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (19. Januar 2021)

__





						Gebäckträger – WikiPedalia
					

Der Gebäckträger ist eine der ursprünglichsten Erfindungen fahrradinteressierter Menschen. Sie erfolgte unmittelbar nach Erfindung des Gebäcks. Mithilfe des Gebäckträgers ist die wichtigste dem Fahrradfahrer wesenseigene Tätigkeit überhaupt erst möglich: das Brötchenholen. Doch wird der...




					wikipedalia.com
				




Wird leider bei E.Kleinanzeigen vermehrt fälschlich benutzt.   Kommen vielleicht alle aus Sachsen.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Da werden nur noch Teile des Rads richtig schmutzig. Ist man schneller fertig mit putzen!


Man ist schneller fertig mit putzen, wenn man gar nicht erst anfängt


----------



## red_hook (19. Januar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> +1 für Schutzbleche
> Da werden nur noch Teile des Rads richtig schmutzig. Ist man schneller fertig mit putzen! Falls man irgendwann damit anfängt.


dagegen (finally)
...aus Gründen








OK, 
Laufräder sehr viel dreckiger 

festgesetzter Dreck in den Kotflügeln
Geklapper
Nerv bei Reparaturen


----------



## shibby68 (20. Januar 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (22. Januar 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (22. Januar 2021)

Zirndorfer!!! Wann lernt ihr es endlich! Das kommt von Tucher


----------



## shibby68 (22. Januar 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zirndorfer!!! Wann lernt ihr es endlich! Das kommt von Tucher


Mir sowas von ladde solange es schmeckt


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


müßte es nicht
eazo heissen? ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (22. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> müßte es nicht
> eazo heissen? ;-)


ich nehme die kritik an. das ist absolut richtig und werde ich auf der nächsten tour berücksichtigen


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2021)

tee unter freiem himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (22. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> tee unter freiem himmel
> Anhang anzeigen 1192885


trinke bier im keller,.... hat aber auch was  schönes we ihr ein(zel)gänger


----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2021)

hier gabe es ein lager von wolfscraft... ohne fahrrad  
ebenfalls schönes WE


----------



## randinneur (23. Januar 2021)

The original a.nienie inspired foul weather tea run - marokkanische Minze Edition.


----------



## Angemalt (23. Januar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Der Lenkbügel geht völlig unter bei den Schlappen...muss mehr Tape rum.


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Januar 2021)

Endlich wieder ne kurze Tour


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2021)

sind das panzersperren?


----------



## randinneur (23. Januar 2021)

Dieses Rad... 🥲


----------



## shibby68 (23. Januar 2021)

Angemalt schrieb:


> Der Lenkbügel geht völlig unter bei den Schlappen...muss mehr Tape rum.


Immamitdasruhä


----------



## herrundmeister (23. Januar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sind das panzersperren?


Ja, das ist die ehemalige Panzerstraße kurz vor Drover Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (24. Januar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die ehemalige Panzerstraße kurz vor Drover Heide


Der Michi hat ein neues Bike Revier


----------



## meinhardon (26. Januar 2021)

Gestern Morgen auf den Weg in die Arbeit.


Leider ist die Strecke kürzer als der Song




Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (30. Januar 2021)




----------



## caemis (30. Januar 2021)

Zeit für einen Tee am See...


----------



## shibby68 (31. Januar 2021)

Ein herrlicher Abend


----------



## stahlinist (31. Januar 2021)

Der Atlantikaal ist immer noch das beste Störte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (31. Januar 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Der Atlantikaal ist immer noch das beste Störte


Da hasse Recht wobei das Weizen im Sommer auch gut geht


----------



## Burba (1. Februar 2021)

es war gestern sehr schwer, am Rande Berlins ein Foto zu machen, ohne dass Menschenmassen durchs Bild trotten...wird Zeit, dass die Leute wieder in denUrlaub können


----------



## meinhardon (2. Februar 2021)

-5°C gestern Morgen, trotzdem noch einen extra Schlenker durch den Wald auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (3. Februar 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (5. Februar 2021)

... die Freizeit genießen und sich über Kleinigkeiten freuen


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2021)

mobiles büro. in kürzester zeit ist die ablage leer


----------



## shibby68 (7. Februar 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (7. Februar 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (8. Februar 2021)

Passt auf euch auf. Das Wetter ist nur mit Fatty lustig


----------



## stahlinist (8. Februar 2021)

Hierzulande passen wohl viele auf sich auf - meist war ich heute allein auf weiter Flur





Fettratt-Bedingungen herrschten zwar keine, weil kaum Schnee, jedoch zieht's seit den frühen Morgenstunden immer weiter an und der Schneeregen von heute Nacht ist bereits erstarrt




Das ist aber nur der Anfang, denn das Regenwasser der letzten Wochen quillt hier allerorten aus dem Untergrund und schickt sich an zu mächtigen Eisplatten einzudicken. Spätestens ab übermorgen dann geht an unzähligen Stellen ohne Spikes wohl gar nichts mehr.

Dieser 20%-Stich hier ist schon im Sommer bei Trockenheit mit 2:1-Kettung nur mit richtig viel Schwung bezwingbar. Heute war er mir nicht mal 'nen Versuch wert



Ansonsten allen hier noch einen schönen Flockdown!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Februar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist nur mit Fatty lustig


auch nicht nur


----------



## caemis (8. Februar 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Hierzulande passen wohl viele auf sich auf - meist war ich heute allein auf weiter Flur
> Anhang anzeigen 1203661
> 
> Fettratt-Bedingungen herrschten zwar keine, weil kaum Schnee, jedoch zieht's seit den frühen Morgenstunden immer weiter an und der Schneeregen von heute Nacht ist bereits erstarrt
> ...


Wow! Das letzte Foto ist episch!


----------



## shibby68 (8. Februar 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (10. Februar 2021)

Gestern Früh gings doch schon wieder ganz gut nach den 25cm Schnee vom Montag. Gut, -11°C und eine schmale Spur waren nicht komfortabel, haben aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.



Einmal musste ich über den Lenker abspringen, weil das Vorderrad weg war. Die Cross Skillz wirken offenbar.
Gleich wird´s noch etwas deftiger:
_"Heute gibt es in S... einen Mix aus Sonne und Wolken, dabei bleibt es trocken. Die Temperatur beträgt aktuell -22 Grad und steigt im Laufe des Tages auf -10 Grad an."_
6 Uhr
-22°





sagt die Wetterapp.


----------



## meinhardon (10. Februar 2021)

Lügenapp. Gemessen sind 21,7C
Da bekommt das Wort "Atemfrische" plötzlich eine Bedeutung. 


Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (10. Februar 2021)

hier ist der restschnee meist gefroren und spiegelglatt. zum glück nur abseits der hauptverkehrswege...

gestern trotzdem das gefahrengut heil nach hause bekommen.


----------



## shibby68 (10. Februar 2021)

Autofahren geht mal gar nicht bei dem Wetter.
Mit dem Fatbike macht es umso mehr Spass. 

Passt auf euch auf - auch wenn es noch so lustig ist zu fahren - gefährlich bleibt es wohl dank anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer


----------



## shibby68 (10. Februar 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (11. Februar 2021)

aktuell gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht viel mehr schnee geben wird
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Februar 2021)

ich hab immer noch einen interessanten Arbeitsweg...


----------



## meinhardon (11. Februar 2021)

Pugsley rulez!


----------



## shibby68 (11. Februar 2021)




----------



## Burba (12. Februar 2021)

sieht ja nett aus...





aber nu könnts Frühling werden..


----------



## seblubb (12. Februar 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> sieht ja nett aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1205910
> 
> aber nu könnts Frühling werden..


mit slicks war selbst ich noch nicht im Schnee 
Abgesehen davon, dass die Reifen wenn ich mich recht entsinne eh unfahrbar sind: Wie geht sich das aus? (Also die Kombination aus glatt und breit)


----------



## shibby68 (12. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hab heute keine Bild für euch ... war mir zu kalt zum Stehenbleiben 

Die schönste Ecke des Forums


----------



## stahlinist (13. Februar 2021)

Letzter echter Tagfrost heute - ab morgen die Null°Celsius und dann nur noch höher




Adieu, Väterchen Frost, Du warst nur kurz zu Gast und kehrtest den grausligen Modder-Ekelzorn der letzten Wochen und Monate ins Gegenteil um




Wenn's bis Anfang März nicht mehr klappt, Alter, dann bitte nächsten Winter wieder, gerne auch einzwei Wochen länger


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> mit slicks war selbst ich noch nicht im Schnee
> Abgesehen davon, dass die Reifen wenn ich mich recht entsinne eh unfahrbar sind: Wie geht sich das aus? (Also die Kombination aus glatt und breit)


jo, eben...damit kann man nicht und nie fahren...habs auf den Rücken geschnallt und fürs Foto hingetragen 
nee, im Ernst: die Breite lässt gut drüber rollen, das bisschen Profil reicht... (und auf Eis nützen auch fette Stollen nix)


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Februar 2021)

Heute ging es mit den Ofenhandschuhen auf den Trail. Die Sonne lachte durchweg, im Gegensatz zu mir, denn 30:18 waren an manchem Stich etwas dick, zumal die Schneemassen mir außerdem Einiges abverlangten. 
Kaffee und Kuchen waren zuhause eine willkommene Belohnung!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2021)

holiday on ice



ja, fahrbar. ja, es knackte ab und an. denke da ist max. kniehoch wasser drunter, also easy.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Februar 2021)

Und der See so: "Ganz dünnes Eis, mein Freund!"


----------



## Deleted 479645 (13. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> denke da ist max. kniehoch wasser drunter


Das berühmte oblatendicke Eis des gefährlichen Dreiviertelwissens


----------



## spinner69 (14. Februar 2021)

Alles noch dran, nix abgefroren.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Februar 2021)

hier hoffe ich, dass es niemand getroffen hat. zumindest gab es keine blutspuren.




vorher muß der zapfen in etwas so ausgesehen haben


erst das hochwasser und dann kam der frost.

nicht so episch wie das eismeer von c.d.friedrich, aber doch irgendwie unwirklich...




interessant, was es neben den üblichen verdächtigen so angeschwemmt hat




sonstige fundstücke.
wenn man genau hinsieht entdeckt man einen dinosaurier der einen menschen frisst

aber auch florales haben wir am start

vielschichtiges

darauf erstmal ein stück kuchen, es ist ja sonntag


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Februar 2021)

mal nicht zur Arbeit, sondern freizeitmässig im letzten Licht los bei traumhaften Bedingungen





bei den Temperaturen wären eigtl andere Getränke angesagter





hier wollt ich schon immer mal rüber wenn Schnee liegt





war aber Quatsch, sobald es nicht mehr bergab ging, war kein Vorwärtskommen mehr. Das war meine Spur   





aber bei sowas liefs richtig gut, ein grosser Spass





schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482522 (18. Februar 2021)

Während meiner Zeit im Berner Seeland war das mein Bahnhofsvelo:




Hier im Wallis ist es nicht sehr nützlich: die drei Bremsen sind zwar in den Abfahrten eine gute Sache, aber der einzige Gang ist ein bisschen grob übersetzt für bergauf, und die >22 kg Gewicht helfen auch nicht unbedingt:








Heute bin ich nach Binii hochgefahren (bzw. geschoben...); das war so anstrengend, dass ich oben unbedingt eine Erfrischung brauchte  




Die Abfahrten mit dem Ding sind toll 




Man beachte die perfekt funktionierende Lichtanlage:




So, das wars mal fürs Erste. Mal gucken, ob sich sich in nächster Zeit noch weitere Ausfahrten (bzw. Ausschiebereien ) ergeben.


----------



## shibby68 (18. Februar 2021)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Februar 2021)

Hier ging es früher in den Untergrund.





Von Indianern weit und breit keine Spur.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Februar 2021)

vesper & tee am wasser. 




durch das hochwasser der letzten zeit ist hier richtig küstenstimmung.




die achtziger haben wenig später angerufen, sie wollen die brille zurück.



langsam dürfte das helle kalt sein...


----------



## shibby68 (20. Februar 2021)

Aloha liebe EIN-zel-Gänger, 

ich wünsche euch ein schönes We in dieser komischen Zeit.

Heute mal wieder das Liebingsrad ausgeführt.






Fühle mich einfach sehr wohl drauf und mag dort sogar die Taschenorgie.











Prost und bleibt gesund


----------



## herrundmeister (21. Februar 2021)

Heute endlich Mal wieder eine längere Tour. Alles gemütlich damit mir das E-Bike hinterher kommt 😅
Wenig unmotorisierte unterwegs gewesen. Versucht die Hot Spots zu meiden.


----------



## C0HiBA (21. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute endlich Mal wieder eine längere Tour. Alles gemütlich damit mir das E-Bike hinterher kommt 😅
> Wenig unmotorisierte unterwegs gewesen. Versucht die Hot Spots zu meiden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1213027Anhang anzeigen 1213028Anhang anzeigen 1213029


Tolle Bilder! Wo war denn das?


----------



## herrundmeister (22. Februar 2021)

C0HiBA schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder! Wo war denn das?


Egelsblick oberhalb vom Maubacher Stausee. Um den See rumm war die Hölle los - das lies sich glücklicher Weise umfahren.


----------



## bisicklist (22. Februar 2021)

Schoener Fred. 1fach ist einfach schoen anzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2021)

auch gestern vor dem mofa her gerollt.



erste längere runde mit dem burley coho xc. das ding war nicht meine idee. das paket stand irgendwann im wohnzimmer. ergo zieht sie das ding auch selbst. schließlich hat sie gänge und motorunterstützung.




um das bier kümmere ich mich.


----------



## meinhardon (22. Februar 2021)

Was ist denn auf den Gurken Mayonaise, Käsecreme, Schlagsahne, Rasierschaum, Maleracryl, med. Creme??


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Was ist denn auf den Gurken Mayonaise, Käsecreme, Schlagsahne, Rasierschaum, Maleracryl, med. Creme??


weisser senf ;-) vegane salatcreme


----------



## seblubb (22. Februar 2021)

Meeting wurde verschoben und ich hatte plötzlich einen freien Nachmittag. Keine schwere Entscheidung 🥳

Kleiner CX Übungsbogen inkl Sand




Mal bei der Weltuntergangsmaschine nach dem rechten gesehen, n kleinen Wurzeltrail entdeckt und n 3er geschoben 






Wie @shibby68 sagen täte: 1fach wunderbar


----------



## friederjohannes (22. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> n kleinen Wurzeltrail entdeckt


Bei meiner Arbeit  🥳 (also am Weltuntergang)! Klingel das nächste Mal, dann schütte ich dir einen Kaffee über den Zaun. Besuch ist aktuell verboten wegen Cornering. Über den Wurzeltrail (also der wenn man quer über die Lichtung Richtung Maschine fährt, über den Bach und dann direkt links?) hab ich auch das Neutrino schonmal geschoben  Bedingt zu empfehlen, aber immerhin ein gerechter Kampf, Wurzel gegen Neutrino ("Such dir jemanden in deiner Größe!")


----------



## seblubb (22. Februar 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bei meiner Arbeit  🥳 (also am Weltuntergang)! Klingel das nächste Mal, dann schütte ich dir einen Kaffee über den Zaun. Besuch ist aktuell verboten wegen Cornering. Über den Wurzeltrail (also der wenn man quer über die Lichtung Richtung Maschine fährt, über den Bach und dann direkt links?) hab ich auch das Neutrino schonmal geschoben  Bedingt zu empfehlen, aber immerhin ein gerechter Kampf, Wurzel gegen Neutrino ("Such dir jemanden in deiner Größe!")


Ich weiß. Wollte dich nicht vorm Forum bloß stellen 🤭
Genau der Trail. Mit Erwachsenenrädern ist er witzig aber fixed ist auf dem einen Wurzel...zebrastreifen eher weniger geil 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (23. Februar 2021)

Winterrest...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Wollte dich nicht vorm Forum bloß stellen 🤭
> Genau der Trail. Mit Erwachsenenrädern ist er witzig aber fixed ist auf dem einen Wurzel...zebrastreifen eher weniger geil 🤣


challenge accepted


----------



## seblubb (23. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> challenge accepted


sag Bescheid 🍻


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Heute endlich Mal wieder eine längere Tour. Alles gemütlich damit mir das E-Bike hinterher kommt 😅
> Wenig unmotorisierte unterwegs gewesen. Versucht die Hot Spots zu meiden.
> Anhang anzeigen 1213027Anhang anzeigen 1213028Anhang anzeigen 1213029


Is ja wie Urlaub unter Pinien 😍


----------



## a.nienie (23. Februar 2021)

schwalbe, taube ... whatever. völkerverständigung klappt. columbus t-shirt, reynolds rohrsatz


----------



## shibby68 (23. Februar 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (24. Februar 2021)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Februar 2021)

Astra ohne zeneca :





aber mit Alkohol,





wirkt auch gegen Covid 19


----------



## stahlinist (25. Februar 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> wirkt auch gegen Covid 19


Das leuchtet mir sofort ein:
ich kenne kaum ein Bier, dass, neben dem äußerst dürftigen Geschmackserlebnis, am nächsten Morgen derart derbe Schädelverdröhnung wohl feil bietet wie Astra Über zehn Jahre leidvollste Erfahrung
Sämtliche Covid-Symptome stinken dagegen locker ab


----------



## shibby68 (25. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## BigMaaaac (26. Februar 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Astra ohne zeneca :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1215774
> 
> ...



welch skeptische Blicke wärend der Schluckimpfung ?! 🤔


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> welch skeptische Blicke wärend der Schluckimpfung ?! 🤔


atsra geht auch nur in gaaaaaanz kalt


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

was habt ihr denn alle gegen Astra? Habt ihr alle n _Bitte ein Bit _Sticker auf der Heckklappe? 🤔


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle gegen Astra? Habt ihr alle n _Bitte ein Bit _Sticker auf der Heckklappe? 🤔


zitiere von S.i.S. 2019


> shitburger gave me headaches


...


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zitiere von S.i.S. 2019


ich dachte dabei eher an deine Bikepackingtour mit dem Vagabond...da war auch was mit Shitburger


----------



## stahlinist (26. Februar 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle gegen Astra?


Zumindest nichts wirksames.
Ist einfach die erbärmlichste Brühe nördlich der Elbe
Hatte einst dank überragend guter Werbung son büschn Kult-Charakter in HH und da vor allem bei der studentischen, sprich: ahnungsfreien Klientel.
Wenn schon Bier aus dieser Region und Supermarkt, dann logischerweise stoffiges Holsten oder, weitaus besser, süffiges Dithmarscher


----------



## µ_d (26. Februar 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Zumindest nichts wirksames.
> Ist einfach die erbärmlichste Brühe nördlich der Elbe
> Hatte einst dank überragend guter Werbung son büschn Kult-Charakter in HH und da vor allem bei der studentischen, sprich: ahnungsfreien Klientel.
> Wenn schon Bier aus dieser Region und Supermarkt, dann logischerweise stoffiges Holsten oder, weitaus besser, süffiges Dithmarscher


Astra und Holsten sind doch das gleiche Bier in unterschiedlichen Flaschen?


----------



## stahlinist (26. Februar 2021)

Jein, die verlassen wohl das gleiche Werkstor, Astra jedoch nur Montags und jedes mal, nachdem die ganze Anlage wieder neu anläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

das meiste von denen kann man sogar trinken


			https://www.ratsherrn.de/de/


----------



## µ_d (26. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das meiste von denen kann man sogar trinken
> 
> 
> https://www.ratsherrn.de/de/


Aber auch erst seit dem großen re-Branding. So um 2005 rum hat man im Kiosk die Ratsherrn Flaschen noch hinterm Paderborner versteckt...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. Februar 2021)

Paderborner hat schon viele Nächte gerettet☝️, ein klitzekleines bisschen credit dafür.
ansonsten haben wir dazu immer in schwärmerischer Werbestimme gesagt "ein Bier wie sein Land"


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Aber auch erst seit dem großen re-Branding. So um 2005 rum hat man im Kiosk die Ratsherrn Flaschen noch hinterm Paderborner versteckt...


das kann durchaus sein. möglicherweise haben sie neben dem re-branding aber auch was am brauprozess geändert.

als wir in HH waren gab es noch ein paar hippsterbräus die gut trinkbar waren, kann mich aber nicht mehr an alle hersteller erinnern.


----------



## µ_d (26. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das kann durchaus sein. möglicherweise haben sie neben dem re-branding aber auch was am brauprozess geändert.
> 
> als wir in HH waren gab es noch ein paar hippsterbräus die gut trinkbar waren, kann mich aber nicht mehr an alle hersteller erinnern.


Ja. Die Marke wurde ziemlich viel rumgereicht und so 2014 rum mit komplett neuer Brauerei wiederbelebt. Gehört meine ich auch im jetzigen Zustand auch zu keiner großen Brauereigruppe.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. Februar 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Das leuchtet mir sofort ein:
> ich kenne kaum ein Bier, dass, neben dem äußerst dürftigen Geschmackserlebnis, am nächsten Morgen derart derbe Schädelverdröhnung wohl feil bietet wie Astra Über zehn Jahre leidvollste Erfahrung
> Sämtliche Covid-Symptome stinken dagegen locker ab


Naja, eine Dose dröhnt noch nicht im Schädel. 

Das dürftige Geschmackserlebnis ist natürlich gewollt:
Wenn es plötzlich schmeckt, ist der Geschmackssinn hinüber und 
damit ein Indiz für Covid 19.

 Ich glaube, jedes Bundesland hat oder hatte ein ähnliches 
Gebräu im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

die ersten paar min mit der Blindprobe


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

ist bekannt. leider.
unabhängig davon: wenn ich schon hopfenextrakt auf der flasche lese, bleibt die flasche stehen.


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

Habe zum Glück um die Ecke einen gut sortierten Bierdealer mit kleiner "Hipsterecke" und in Pfungstadt ist der Maruhn


----------



## BigMaaaac (26. Februar 2021)

hatten wir Herforder Pils schon ?!


----------



## shibby68 (26. Februar 2021)

Wieso geht's bei den steelvollen ssplern immer nur um Bier? Bin schockiert


----------



## shibby68 (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Wieso geht's bei den steelvollen ssplern immer nur um Bier? Bin schockiert


na, tagsüber schon schnapps ist vielleicht etwas arg, auch wenn heute freitag ist. prost!


----------



## µ_d (26. Februar 2021)

Austeiten. Bier kaufen. Dichtester Laden: ca. 14 km Rundreise, 200 hm.


----------



## seblubb (26. Februar 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Dichtester Laden


Hihi 🤭


----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2021)

schönes wochenende die herren


			https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bier.291970/post-17245411


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (26. Februar 2021)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn ich schon hopfenextrakt auf der flasche lese, bleibt die flasche stehen


ups, hab grad gesehn dass im Eschweger auch Hopfenextrakt drin ist, habsch gar nich gemerkt  🤭 
Asche auf mein Haupt und Prost


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2021)

bei dem wetter muß man ja fast.

renaturierung heisst jetzt brücke weg



eine bekannte stelle


pause mit heissem wasser


der heidnische nachwuchs?


viel strecke habe ich zugegeben nicht gemacht. der klassische nur eine flasche dabei fehler...


----------



## Skautkurt (27. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> pause mit heissem wasser
> Anhang anzeigen 1217257
> 
> 
> viel strecke habe ich zugegeben nicht gemacht. der klassische nur eine flasche dabei fehler...



Was ist denn das für ein Korb? Ich habe hier noch einen Wald 139 rumfliegen, der zwar grundflächenmäßig super aufs frontrack passt, aber viiiiel zu hoch aufbaut.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2021)

völlig vergessen: heutiger soundtrack







Skautkurt schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Korb? Ich habe hier noch einen Wald 139 rumfliegen, der zwar grundflächenmäßig super aufs frontrack passt, aber viiiiel zu hoch aufbaut.


das ist ein basil irgendwas (cairo?), der nach einem tip von @Fabeymer gekürzt wurde.


----------



## Skautkurt (27. Februar 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> völlig vergessen: heutiger soundtrack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci. Und gekürzt ist der immer noch gleich stabil? Mit dem Gedanken habe ich nämlich auch schon gespielt und den Dremel schon mehrfach in der Hand gehabt. 🤔


----------



## a.nienie (27. Februar 2021)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Merci. Und gekürzt ist der immer noch gleich stabil? Mit dem Gedanken habe ich nämlich auch schon gespielt und den Dremel schon mehrfach in der Hand gehabt. 🤔


der wald vielleicht. 
der basil nicht. das ding kriegt man aber auch für 10 - 15 euro, so what.
wollte keine "burgzinnen" oben rausstehen haben und habe die deshalb runtergeschliffen. jetzt haben sich 3-4 leicht gelockert, also zum oberen, horizontalen draht hin.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2021)

kurzurlaub am wasser




weiter als bis als bis knapp zu den knien war mir zu heftig.


----------



## insanerider (1. März 2021)

Heute eine Mittagsrunde mit meiner Ältesten gedreht (13). Sie, fit wie ein Turnschuh und bis vor kurzem Leistungsschwimmerin auf Ihrem 27,5er Speiseeis....ich auf starr, SSP und nicht wirklich fit, also viel mehr gar nicht.....

Egal, schön war es trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (1. März 2021)

Gestern durfte erst Vaddi 2h spielen

danach mit Junior noch Fahrübungen machen.
Memo an mich: alle eingesetzten Räder brauchen einen Kettenservice.
Grüße


----------



## yellowmug (1. März 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Gestern durfte erst Vaddi 2h spielen
> Anhang anzeigen 1218704Anhang anzeigen 1218705
> danach mit Junior noch Fahrübungen machen.Anhang anzeigen 1218706Anhang anzeigen 1218710
> Memo an mich: alle eingesetzten Räder brauchen einen Kettenservice.
> Grüße


was ist das für ein rahmen auf den ersten zwei bildern? sehr schön sieht er von hier aus 

edit: reingezoomt und herausgefunden. schick!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (1. März 2021)

Prost


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (3. März 2021)

Da Trekking ja gerade der heiße Scheiss ist, habe ich mal den Lenker bei Esmeralda umgedreht.









War gleich ein bisschen langsamer 
Ich liebäugele gerade damit, die alte Dame etwas umzubauen, noch mehr Richtung Gravel-Klunker 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (3. März 2021)

Machen 

bester Reifen für Gemischtwarenhandeleinsatz übrigens


----------



## herrundmeister (3. März 2021)

Kurze Runde. Der Werkhof hatte es eilig


----------



## randinneur (3. März 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Werkhof



Kunsthochschule!


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Kunsthochschule!


readymades


----------



## meinhardon (3. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Da Trekking ja gerade der heiße Scheiss ist, habe ich mal den Lenker bei Esmeralda umgedreht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a.nienie (3. März 2021)

sugino 75 läuft bei mir nicht unter trekking ;-)
die position der beleuchtung ist ganz clever gelöst, wäre mir aber zu tief.
rücklicht sehe ich nicht.


----------



## friederjohannes (3. März 2021)

Ich stelle mir immer vor, dass man von da am ehesten die Felge von innen beleuchtet. versteht mich nicht falsch, das ist cool, aber dann braucht man ja auch noch eine Lampe für die Straße


----------



## shibby68 (3. März 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (4. März 2021)

Hier also heute eine Runde durch den Südzipfel des Spessart.
Einstieg über ein Westausläufertal bei nahezu Traumwetter.





Seit jeher tief katholisch ist der Spessart reich an Sakralobjekten.
Trotz des fragwürdigen Titels "Herrin der Berge" lädt dieser Ort zum Verweilen und Ablichten ein.




So lieblich mit sonnigen Matten und freiem Himmel geht's jetzt aber nicht weiter.
Denn "Spessart" bedeutet Spechtswald.
Also: Wald.




Enge Tälchen, kleine Bächchen, knorrige Eichen - das Spessartklischee.
Hier schlankes Marin an stattlicher Hainbuche.
Hintergrund: Wald.




Krankes Licht dank Saharastaub.
Und Wald.



Ab Echterspfahl den Eselsweg genommen.
Einmal breit mit ordentlich Festmeter.
Wald halt.




Einmal schmal mit ordentlich Höhenmeter.
Unterm Laub überall lose Wacker.
Und sonst Wald.




Immer schwierig mit der photographischen Steigungs-/Gefälledarstellung.
Hier geht's gut und gern mit 15% Gefälle ab - richtig laufen lassen sollte man es aber nicht, sonst kompletter Laufradkollaps.
Anbei: Wald.




Bergauf lässt's man nicht laufen, da läuft man selber.
Mit 2:1-Gekette heute vier mal.
Im Wald.




Südlichstes Spessarteck, Blick vom Kloster Engelberg.
Zu sehen sind die Gewerbegebiete Miltenberg, Großheubach und Kleinheubach sowie die Umgehungstraße mit Überflutungsbecken des Main.
Besser zurück in den Wald.




Insgesamt schöne sechseinhalb Stunden mit ziemlich frischen Endkilometern.
Genau zum Abendessen zu Hause aufgeschlagen.


----------



## randinneur (4. März 2021)

Hach. Mir fehlen die Berge. Hier muss man sich die Höhenmeter mühsam zusammengrinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (4. März 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Insgesamt schöne sechseinhalb Stunden mit ziemlich frischen Endkilometern.
> Genau zum Abendessen zu Hause aufgeschlagen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1220212



Und kurz bevor der Akku den Geist aufgegeben hätte 🥳


----------



## friederjohannes (5. März 2021)

Auf in das Wochenende. Go Fotos von der falschen Seite!


----------



## seblubb (5. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Auf in das Wochenende. Go Fotos von der falschen Seite!


Die Wurzel kenne ich 🤓


----------



## friederjohannes (5. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Die Wurzel kenne ich 🤓


Ist lustig dort! Tatsächlich habe ich das erst vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt, obwohl ich dauernd da dran vorbei komme🙈


----------



## seblubb (5. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Ist lustig dort! Tatsächlich habe ich das erst vor ein paar Tagen entdeckt, obwohl ich dauernd da dran vorbei komme🙈


Auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt: ebiker überholt, Kadenz zu hoch (Altherrensonntagsausflugstempoübersetzung aka GA1) und statt wieder überholen lassen links abgebogen


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2021)

starrgangschottern


----------



## herrundmeister (7. März 2021)

Etwas links und rechts der Mosel.


----------



## stahlinist (7. März 2021)

Oh Mosella 🎶


----------



## a.nienie (8. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (8. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1223234


Kannst du nicht lesen


----------



## randinneur (8. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1223234



Die Farbe knallt schön! Wie fährt sich eigentlich das day one im Vergleich mit dem pompetamine?


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2021)

Das gibt noch Stress

Die Bullen ueberholt
Freihaendig
Smartphone daddelnd


----------



## seblubb (14. März 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das gibt noch Stress
> 
> Die Bullen ueberholt
> Freihaendig
> ...


Links überholt...Spießer 🙄


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Die Farbe knallt schön! Wie fährt sich eigentlich das day one im Vergleich mit dem pompetamine?


ist ein bisschen kürzer, damit nicht ganz so genüßlicher geradeauslauf. aber merke ich mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## red_hook (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1223234


Sonne in Mainz, seufz

hier 2 Wochen Dauerregen, gestern warst kurz trocken- erst 1 Std heftigster Gegenwind bei 53x16, dann Rückweg mit Dauerdusche.
Ich geb auf und kauf Schutzbleche, ach was, am Besten gleich ein neues Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

_Now eye lay me down to sleep. 
eye pray the Lord my soul to keep. 
If eye should die before eye wake, 
eye pray to God my soul to take. 
...


_


----------



## seblubb (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> _Now eye lay me down to sleep.
> eye pray the Lord my soul to keep.
> If eye should die before eye wake,
> eye pray to God my soul to take.
> ...


Durch Kotze gefahren oder wieso sind deine Reifen grün?🧐


----------



## Deleted 479645 (15. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Durch Kotze gefahren oder wieso sind deine Reifen grün?🧐


Auf deiner Schleimspur ausgerutscht


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Durch Kotze gefahren oder wieso sind deine Reifen grün?🧐


durch wackelpudding waldmeister


----------



## seblubb (15. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wackelpudding


Das ist das was @BlackSpider inne Birne hat 🤭


----------



## Deleted 479645 (15. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das ist das was @BlackSpider inne Beine hat 🤭


So stümps


----------



## seblubb (15. März 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> So stümps


Ich musste mich für eins davon entscheiden oder n Doppelpost riskieren


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das ist das was @BlackSpider inne Birne hat 🤭


und Du rote grütze, Du sozi.


----------



## Aninaj (15. März 2021)

Hab die Tage auch mal wieder den Eingänger ausgehfertig gemacht und eine kleine Runde gedreht 🤗






Gegen den Wind




Brücken hoch und runter




Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Tages


----------



## seblubb (16. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> und Du rote grütze, Du sozi.


Tintling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2021)

obacht, im rheinhessischen outback, das sind ganz harte typen.


----------



## seblubb (16. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> obacht, im rheinhessischen outback, das sind ganz harte typen.


so biste auch rüber gekommen 🤭


----------



## randinneur (16. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> obacht, im rheinhessischen outback, das sind ganz harte typen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1228960



Niederolm-Roubaix?


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Niederolm-Roubaix?


fast. niemandsland hinter hechtsheim mit blick auf ober-olm.


----------



## stahlinist (16. März 2021)

Und unweit wohnt der Grottenolm...


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2021)

vorher





nachher


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2021)

@warsaw sieht so aus, als hätte da wer rumgekokelt, zumindest sind die reste der stützen schwarz...


----------



## red_hook (17. März 2021)

die Anwohner nervte das Quietschen


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> die Anwohner nervte das Quietschen


würde mich auch stören, wenn ich da in der nachbarschaft wohnen würde. warum das nicht gescheit geschmiert/gelagert wurde, weiss der geier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (17. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> würde mich auch stören, wenn ich da in der nachbarschaft wohnen würde. warum das nicht gescheit geschmiert/gelagert wurde, weiss der geier.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1229833


Das ist das erste Foto das ich sehe, auf dem Camo-Lenkerband tatsächlich funktioniert


----------



## Burba (17. März 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (17. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Das ist das erste Foto das ich sehe, auf dem Camo-Lenkerband tatsächlich funktioniert


Dachte auch zuerst: Alter, wat fährt der'n Stummellenker


----------



## Burba (17. März 2021)

ach das meint er mit dem Camo...🙃


----------



## warsaw (17. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @warsaw sieht so aus, als hätte da wer rumgekokelt, zumindest sind die reste der stützen schwarz...


Ach krass, ist aber nicht so lange her oder? Hach schade, stand ja schon ewig da.



*Archivbild


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Das ist das erste Foto das ich sehe, auf dem Camo-Lenkerband tatsächlich funktioniert





stahlinist schrieb:


> Dachte auch zuerst: Alter, wat fährt der'n Stummellenker



Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit der optischen Täuschung nicht allein bin  🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (17. März 2021)

Quark. @a.nienie rockt den 2010er FixieSkidderstyle 🥳


----------



## shibby68 (17. März 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (21. März 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2021)




----------



## Burba (22. März 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (23. März 2021)

Wenn ich die Bilder auf dem mobilen Endgerät so sehe, die ich selbst aufgenommen habe, wird´s mir gleich wieder bewusst, dass mir das Wetter derartig auf den Sack geht. 
Immer nur kalt, nass, dunkel, Wind, Schnee in Endlosschleife. Ich fühle mich extrem antriebsschwach. Den Schweinehund in den Arsch zu treten bedarf größter Überwindung. 
Sonntag Nachmittag

Das Wetter muss jetzt endlich mal besser werden, bitte! 
Ich brauche endlich mehr Dopamin durch 
staubige Feldwege, in kurz kurzer Kombination fahren, Sonnenuntergang mit Bier in der Hand, mit Rad und Schlafsack mal ein langes Wochenende im Wolfsland draußen verbringen und im Wald schlafen, endlich wieder Landschaftsfotos machen, die ich auf Instagramm posten könnte, falls ich einen Account hätte...
Bis dahin




Jetzt trinke ich erstmal ein Störtebeker Bernstein Weizen


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2021)

motiv, gelegenheit, textmarker ...


----------



## meinhardon (23. März 2021)

Ich mag die Delfine im Himmel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (24. März 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder auf dem mobilen Endgerät so sehe, die ich selbst aufgenommen habe, wird´s mir gleich wieder bewusst, dass mir das Wetter derartig auf den Sack geht.
> Immer nur kalt, nass, dunkel, Wind, Schnee in Endlosschleife. Ich fühle mich extrem antriebsschwach. Den Schweinehund in den Arsch zu treten bedarf größter Überwindung.
> Sonntag Nachmittag
> Anhang anzeigen 1234245Anhang anzeigen 1234246Anhang anzeigen 1234248Anhang anzeigen 1234244
> ...


oh ja... 
aber zumindest sonnig scheint es ja zu werden...(hoffentlich wirklich 😏)


----------



## a.nienie (24. März 2021)

a b e n d s o n n e


----------



## Burba (25. März 2021)




----------



## Burba (25. März 2021)

gleiches Bike wie gestern, aber wieder auf 26ern


----------



## RSkai (26. März 2021)

Schon mal in der Galerie gezeigt aber ich schau es einfach immer wieder gern an - und

 fahre vor allem auch immer wieder gern damit.


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (27. März 2021)

Geht doch. Der Frühling kam quasi über Nacht. Donnerstag stand auch noch ein Tag Resturlaub zu Buche. Also nachdem die Kinder in die Kinder in die Schule gebracht, schnell ein Kaffee genossen und die wilden Tiere gefüttert waren, bin ich gleich los.


Die Wege waren schon leidlich trocken.

Im Laufe des Vormittages wurde es richtig warm und weil ich soviel Zeit hatte, konnte ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahrene Wege wiederentdecken, das hebt die Stimmung, ja da kommt Freude auf.

Zufrieden und abgekämpft konnte ich am späten Nachmittag im Garten in der Sonne sitzen und ein Qualitätsbier trinken (ohne Bild).
Der imaginäre Soundtrack tagsüber bestand aus




Grüße


----------



## Deleted 482522 (28. März 2021)

Ich bin die letzten drei Tage mit meinem Ordonnanzrad 05 vom Genfersee nach Zürich gefahren. Diese Eingangperle wurde 1940 nach den Plänen von 1905 gebaut; dank der massiven Bauweise (22.5 kg) wird sie sicher nochmals 80 Jahre halten  Ich das Gefährt hier bereits ein bisschen genauer vorgestellt. 


























In den drei Tagen kamen 250 km und 3600 Hm zusammen. Die Tagesetappen gibt es hier: 1-2-3.
Nachdem ich das Teil ein paar Jahre als Bahnhofsvelo verwendet hatte, war das das erste Mal, dass ich damit eine grössere Tour gefahren bin. Und ich muss sagen: Singlespeedtouren haben was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (29. März 2021)

we are family 🎶


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2021)

auf nahrungssuche. dafür steige ich auch vom rad.
und was gerade in der pfanne war ist auch klar.


----------



## meinhardon (29. März 2021)

uffbasse mit den Maiglöckchen!


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> uffbasse mit den Maiglöckchen!


recht hast Du. in dem fall aber save. ... und war lecker.


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2021)

fun fact: hans söllner meinte mal, dass er im selbstversuch versucht hat ein "deutsches" marihuana zu finden und deswegen von den pfingstrosen bis zu den maiglöckchen alles geraucht zu haben...
von den maiglöckchen kriegste durchfall.


----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2021)

Dabei könnte man auch einfach deutsches Marihuana nehmen, wenn man "deutsches" Marihuana möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (31. März 2021)

Letzte Esmeralda Modifikation:










Der Lenker (Ritchey Kyote) ist eigentlich für ein anderes Rad, aber ich wollte mal testen. Ist geil!


----------



## randinneur (31. März 2021)

Ist das ne 1" disc Gabel? Flattert das nicht?


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2021)

hauptsache die zähne halten es aus
...
hoffe das steuerrohr des rahmens macht das mit. die kräfte einer disc bremse sind ja etwas höher, als bei den klassischen RR schenkelkopfern


----------



## friederjohannes (31. März 2021)

Ja, eine 1" disc Gabel. Flattern tut sie erstaunlich wenig, zumindest nachdem ich nach ungefähr 10 km den vorderen Schnellspanner mal richtig zu gemacht hatte 🥳

Ich fahre das Teil ja auch ein bisschen Rücktritt-lastig, und nicht wirklich am Limit, hoffe mal dass das hält. Die Gabel hatte ich eigentlich auch für ein anderes Rad gedacht, aber dann kam eins zum anderen...


----------



## a.nienie (31. März 2021)

kannst Du bitte ein bild des lenkers aus fahrersicht machen. danke.


----------



## seblubb (31. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kannst Du bitte ein bild des lenkers aus fahrersicht machen. danke.


der Kyote ist auch in whatbars 

So konnte ich mich online, CO2 Fußabdruckfreundlich für die Salsa Bendbar entscheiden 🤭


----------



## friederjohannes (31. März 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kannst Du bitte ein bild des lenkers aus fahrersicht machen. danke.






Nur der halbe, die rechte Seite steht so ähnlich aus, nur ohne Hebel.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. März 2021)

schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## I_am_X (1. April 2021)

Gestern mal die Kinder mit der Stadtschlampe von der Schule geholt, obligatorischer Stopp am Ostseestrand:






Vielleicht sollte ich das "Frankenstein-Rad" mal zum BdW anmelden, mal sehen, wie da reagiert wird....  

/Björn


----------



## a.nienie (1. April 2021)

habe mir jetzt nicht jahreszeitkonform extra die eier @Angemalt ;-)

frohe ostern an die ganze bande!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (1. April 2021)

Beweise müssen erbracht werden!


----------



## shibby68 (1. April 2021)




----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2021)

In den Sonnenaufgang  (freihaendig #illegal)


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2021)

Sorry fuer die Vignette links, die kommt von der Haendischutzhuelle, die Weitwinkeleinstellung der Kamera hatten sie irgendwie nicht vollumfaenglich mit im Lastenheft stehen 😁


----------



## red_hook (2. April 2021)

Fix zur Mülltonne,  dann das


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2021)

testweise als mullet



ist soweit ok, auch wenn ich mir direkt den lenker in die rippen geboxt habe, als der nur leicht belüftete reifen weggeknickt ist... sagen wir menschliches versagen.

... naja, mir ist davon unabhängig aufgefallen, dass langsam neu schuhe fällig werden. seit 5ten von adidas gekauft wurde, bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich bei denen bleibe, wobei es aktuell noch impact high zu kaufen gäbe...


----------



## Burba (3. April 2021)

mal wieder sehr schwer, n Foto zu machen, ohne dass Menschenmassen durchs Bild latschen...


----------



## red_hook (4. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> seit 5ten von adidas gekauft wurde, bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich bei denen bleibe,


Im tgl Gebrauch müssen sie etwas nachgearbeitet werden


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2021)

täglich fahre ich clipless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (5. April 2021)

Nur mal so, aus aktuellem Anlass:





Noch'n entspanntes Restostern allen.


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2021)

Zwischendrin mal abhängen 

Irgendwo im Nirgendwo


----------



## Milan0 (6. April 2021)

Der Heimweg war ein bisschen anders 




Als es zum schneien angefangen hat, kam gerade WagonWheel von @Ampelhasser in der Playlist und ich musste an seinen Tag in Spanien? denken und habe mich durchgebissen


----------



## nightwolf (7. April 2021)

Heute frueh Semmeln holen (plus Waldrunde)





Edit: So ein Schneegestoeber wie auf den Fotos von @Milan0 hatte ich gestern auch, allerdings am helllichten Nachmittag. Als ich daheim ankam schien dann kurz mal volles Rohr die Sonne.
Ja toll, dachte ich mir, wenn ich jetzt der Frau erzaehle, dass ich voll eingeschneit worden bin, dann sagt sie nur 🤣 😜 _red doch keinen Mist_


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2021)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (9. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2021)

Rumdödeln


----------



## crossxross (10. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Aufbau (Stand August 2020), ein paar Dinge haben sich seit diesem Bild jedoch schon geändert
Es trägt den Namen Cross Ross
LG und ein schönes WE allen


----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2021)

Heute frueh mal auf der anderen Seite vom Kanal unterwegs, einen Angler getroffen und seine Beute bestaunt 





Guck mal hat sogar noch TUEV 😁





Hier sind nur noch Rahmen und ein paar Anbauteile uebrig


----------



## BigMaaaac (10. April 2021)

was für Köder braucht man da ?!  🤨


----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> was für Köder braucht man da ?!  🤨


Das weiss ich auch nicht 🤣
Allerdings bin ich fasziniert. Von frueher ® kenne ich das nur aus Frankreich, dass vor jedem trueben Tuempelchen die aelteren Herren sitzen und ihre Angeln reinhalten.
Seit ein paar Jahren sind aber auch am heimischen Kanal immer etliche zugange. 
_Und der ihr Shimano-Glump ist mindestens dreimal so teuer wie meins_ 😁


----------



## red_hook (10. April 2021)

einsame, verregnete Landstraßen und Wege am Samstag... alte _Lloyd Cole and the Commotions _erschienen in meinem Kopf.


----------



## BigMaaaac (10. April 2021)

Angeln kenn ich nur von meine zwei Onkels,
die wohl aber eher zweck des Bier trinkens des nachts am Ufer saßen ?!


----------



## nightwolf (10. April 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> Angeln kenn ich nur von meine zwei Onkels,
> die wohl aber eher zweck des Bier trinkens des nachts am Ufer saßen ?!


Ja Leergut liegt gelegentlich umher an so einem Anglertreff 😁


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. April 2021)

praktisch son Mopedlenker






weiter hoch





immer diese Motenbeikers die die Wege karpotmachen 





oben angekommen schnell wieder weg, zuviel los





Riegel + Energiegel ist wichtig bei sowas





 schönen Sonntag allerseits


----------



## BigMaaaac (11. April 2021)

und selbst im Liegen wird durch die breite Stange der Pulli nich dreckich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2021)

rumliegen geht immer besser, seit die sonne auch mal länger hallo sagt.


----------



## seblubb (13. April 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> praktisch son Mopedlenker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1247917
> 
> ...


Maxalami und n Glas Dichtmayonnaise dabei


----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (14. April 2021)

DAs Wetter vom Sonntag war doch mal ein Lichtblick. Für mich die erste Tour kurz/kurz. Sogar Bräunungsränder sind zu verzeichnen. Derzeit leider wieder dick eingepackt, denn die letzten drei Nächte hatte es Frost und Montag und Dienstag sogar Schnee.
Die Runde lief so gut, dass ich weder anhielt noch Bilder machte. Ausser das hier zum Schluss
25 Jahre altes Rocky Mountain Trikot an Camouflage aus Bäumen (Kriegsdienstverweigerer)

Danach Abendsonne, bequemer Sessel, lecker Störtebeker und Vogelhochzeit im Garten.
Grüße in die Runde


----------



## ylfcm (14. April 2021)

Das nenn ich mal Garten. 3,5km Pumptrack wann?


----------



## meinhardon (14. April 2021)

Nicht ganz. Die Feldfläche wird noch zur Samenproduktion von Blühpflanzen genutzt. Deren Samen werden zu Mischungen gemixt, um Wildinsekten ein Nahrungsangebot über die gesamte Vegetationsperiode zu unterbreiten und so die Biodiversität zu stärken (Stichwort Artensterben/Bienensterben).
Der Junior fordert mich auf Rampen zu bauen und mit ihm zur Skater- BMXanlage zu fahren. Der Wald beginnt im Übrigen nicht mal 500m hinterm Zaun.
 daheim

Neuerdings will er ein Rad mit Federgabel und mit Gangschaltung (wie seine Kumpels- Bills oder Cure oder so--ätz)! Papas Musik würde nerven. Wenn er groß ist, will er einen Lamborghini. 
Die größere Tochter ist genau dasselbe.
6 Jahre Erziehung im Arsch  Ich sehe schwarz...
Prost


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (14. April 2021)

Omaklunker hat seit ~neuerdings einen Gebäckträger, Kaffeefahrten also jetzt fester Bestandteil des Repertoire. 









Auf der Feierabendrunde einem Rudel Schafe begegnet, die haben sich (wortwörtlich, nicht im Bild) eingestrullert vor Freude...





Werde ich auch sehr bald machen, wenn ich nicht das monströse 48t durch was passableres ersetze... Zum Abschluss noch etwas Kirschblüte:


----------



## meinhardon (14. April 2021)

Heisst das Rad "Daniela" oder lese ich das falsch auf dem Oberrohr?
Die Lagerschale am Vorbau ist für einen kleinen Strauß Gänseblümchen, der hineingesteckt wird, nehme ich an.
Sehr innovativ!


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (14. April 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Heisst das Rad "Daniela" oder lese ich das falsch auf dem Oberrohr?
> Die Lagerschale am Vorbau ist für einen kleinen Strauß Gänseblümchen, der hineingesteckt wird, nehme ich an.
> Sehr innovativ!


Da steht "Paciclo", war wohl eine Marke von Pacific Cycles vor ein Paar Jahrzehnten -- ist glaube ich ein nicht konifizierter 4130 Rahmen.

Die Lagerschale aktiviert die Klingel, die wiederum vom Hinterradreifen ihre Energie bezieht. Der integrierte Kabelstopp im Vorbau eignet sich prima als, äh, Kabelstopp.

Edith flüstert mir zu -- dank geht raus an @einganggangster, aus dessen Teilekiste die Contraption stammt 

Das mit den Gänseblümchen muss ich mir merken, hab nur eine Gans aufgeschreckt heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_am_X (14. April 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wenn er groß ist, will er einen Lamborghini.
> 
> 6 Jahre Erziehung im Arsch  Ich sehe schwarz...
> Prost



Ich wollte immer einen Ferrari, wenn ich groß bin. Den von Magnum. Ziele haben ist gut! 😁

Mit Ende dreißig war ich dann groß genug und habe ihn mir gekauft. Eine fürchterliche Bastelkiste, aber von außen saukool.


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2021)

magnum? da hätte doch ein hawaihemd gereicht...


----------



## meinhardon (15. April 2021)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Ich wollte immer einen Ferrari, wenn ich groß bin. Den von Magnum. Ziele haben ist gut! 😁
> 
> Mit Ende dreißig war ich dann groß genug und habe ihn mir gekauft. Eine fürchterliche Bastelkiste, aber von außen saukool.


Einen hab ich noch:
Seine Lieblingsserien sind Magnum und Knight Rider (dank dem großen A.), kein Witz!


----------



## Burba (15. April 2021)

genug zu lächerlichen Karren... 
raus in den Spätwinter...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. April 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch:
> Seine Lieblingsserien sind Magnum und Knight Rider (dank dem großen A.), kein Witz!


hast doch alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## shibby68 (16. April 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. April 2021)

- 200g am simple, danke @JohnnyRhabarber


----------



## Burba (16. April 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (16. April 2021)

Freunde des geschmeidigen Eingangs,

traumhaftes Wetter genossen, ein wenig im Wald gespielt und meine Lieblingsstrecke seit
langem Mal wieder im trockenen gefahren.









Den ein oder anderen kleinen Hüpfer eingebaut. Mehr geben Alter und Fahrtechnik
nu wirklich nicht her.








Wünsche ein entspanntes We und bin dann mal weg.




PROUST!


----------



## red_hook (17. April 2021)

XOX


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (17. April 2021)

Da ich wieder nur Kartoffelbilder habe, feiert mein Superfly-Build auch hier Premiere (es könnte das letzte mit Exzenter sein, was durch den Bikemarkt lief )




(Die Schäfchen sind auch wieder dabei!)





Und noch eenmal die rückobenrechtseitige Ansicht der feinen Fliege:





Die Deadlines rücken näher und dieser Radlfahrer muss häufiger Frust abbauen mit kurzen Abendrunden, gut dass die Reifen dabei von der robusten Sorte sind für den einen oder anderen Patzer.


----------



## shibby68 (17. April 2021)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. April 2021)

Moin


----------



## shibby68 (18. April 2021)

Bissl sonntags-ssp-bummeln


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. April 2021)

Sonntagsfahrt

















Schönen Abend Euch


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2021)

hätte ja auch bock auf ein entspanntes abendbierchen unter freiem himmel.
sie haben zwar die ausgangssperre gekippt, aber alkohol im öffentlichen raum ist weiterhin verboten.
sieht so aus, als müßte ich den garten den nachbarin okkupieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (18. April 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (19. April 2021)

Moin ihr Eingänger, 

gestern Abend mal gar keinen großen Sport getrieben sondern mich einfach am Lichtspiel der Natur erfreuen
können. Da ich null Ahnung von Fotografie habe, muss das bissl hier reichen. 
Glaube ich konnte dennoch ein wenig Stimmung einfangen.

















Schönen Start in die Woche euch allen


----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2021)

Aloha liebe Leute, 

eigentlich war ja für gestern mal eine Pause angedacht da ich die letzten Tage den gesamten
Fuhrpark durchprobieren musste. Irgendwie wollte ich rausfinden welches Rad mir am besten gefällt.
Hat leider zu dem Ergebnis geführt mich selber zu ohrfeigen da alle Räder absolute Spassbringer sind
und eine Entscheidung gar keinen Sinn macht. 

Los gings noch mit ein wenig Resthelligkeit










Dann wurde es langsam dunkler als die Stadtgrenze überfahren wurde







Freude pur - ein Licht







Vor dem Ding im Hintergrund hatte ich etwas Angst. "ES" vor meinem Lenkerband aber glaube ich auch







Und dann endete die gemütliche Tour mit verschiedenen Lichtquellen.





Einen riesen Fehler habe ich begangen - kein Bier. Gelobe Besserung.


----------



## a.nienie (20. April 2021)

in aller herrgotts frühe (es war fast noch dunkel, also bestimmt irgendwo um acht) auf den weg nach cobblestone hall ;-)



kurze rast am höchsten punkt der reise


----------



## Burba (20. April 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> die letzten Tage den gesamten
> Fuhrpark durchprobieren


und du hast sicher dabei bemerkt, dass noch was fehlt... 
(n+1)


----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> und du hast sicher dabei bemerkt, dass noch was fehlt...
> (n+1)


Ja da hast du fast Recht. N+2


----------



## meinhardon (21. April 2021)

Kleine After Work Party im Wald gestern: Da hinab!


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2021)

return to castle cobblestone




leibchen des tages












						Capitalism (The Joy Thieves Remix), by Consolidated
					

track by Consolidated




					consolidated.bandcamp.com


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2021)

noch einmal mit dem simple an ein paar bordsteinkanten langkratzen
...




sportlernahrung aus der flasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (21. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> noch einmal mit dem simple an ein paar bordsteinkanten langkratzen
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1255615
> 
> ...


Bestes alkfreies, das und deren Pils ist hier immer vorrätig 👍


----------



## littledevil (21. April 2021)

Gestern eingespeicht, heute auf Diät gesetzt (-9 Gänge), und gleich getestet mit Sonne und Regen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Gestern eingespeicht, heute auf Diät gesetzt (-9 Gänge), und gleich getestet mit Sonne und Regen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1255631


zeig mal bitte komplett


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Bestes alkfreies, das und deren Pils ist hier immer vorrätig 👍


das urstoff ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Milan0 (21. April 2021)

Bitte die Brauerei ist hier in Spuckreichweite, das trinkt man nicht

ok das Urstoff ist ganz ok, aber viel zu teuer


----------



## littledevil (21. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zeig mal bitte komplett





Spacerturm ist noch weil eigentlich nicht die Gabel von dem Rad, aber passt schon gut irgendwie, und Bremsen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber ich hab grad keine Oliven gefunden.

Rad ist mit 27.5 gebaut, vertragen sowohl die 32 als auch der Rahmen recht gut, zumindest bis 2.25 Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2021)

gabel würde ich nehmen ;-)


----------



## stahlinist (22. April 2021)

Gestern.
Abfahrt: trocken, sonnig und laues Lüftchen - sehr willkommen 
Dann bald: feucht, kalt und windig - bitte nicht




Soll nämlich heute wieder hierhin gehen:




Na, das Bild zeigt's schon: Petrus ist doch'n ganz dufter Typ
Kühl zwar, aber sonst alles tutti auf'm Hahnenkamm, vor allem trocken.




Denn bei Regen wär's dann nur noch Krampf und Kampf auf dem sonst ganz witzigen Trail - starr, felgengebremst und mit den Schläppchen. Vor allem bei dem hier anstehenden Glimmerschiefer...
Man ist so schon an ein paar Stellen nur auf dem Vorderrad unterwegs




Wie gesagt, ganz witzig, aber so richtig kommt freilich auf der 1,7 km-Strecke nur zusammengezählt ein- bis zweihunder Meter lang echtes Flowfeeling auf. Am meisten nervt bei sowas immer das Schlaglochmassaker vor den Anliegern

Deshalb heißt das Motto anschließend schnell wieder: Meister, bleib bei deinen Leisten. Also auf Knusperschotter ohne Hängepartie abhängen.




Und bis nach hause das Auge in die Frühlingslandschaft schweifen lassen


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2021)

bin gespannt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis er das areal mit natodraht einzäunt.


----------



## crossxross (22. April 2021)

Mal einen flachen Lenker probiert 
Bald vllt. wieder mit der Fox AX, dann kann man es eigentlich MTB nennen, oder? 
LG


----------



## a.nienie (22. April 2021)

crossxross schrieb:


> Mal einen flachen Lenker probiert
> Bald vllt. wieder mit der Fox AX, dann kann man es eigentlich MTB nennen, oder?
> LG
> ...


treckingrad


----------



## crossxross (22. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> treckingrad


Das ist es auch manchmal ;-)


----------



## _stalker_ (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gabel würde ich nehmen ;-)


Verstehe ich.
Hatte so eine mal und Ansprechen und overall Smoothness waren schon sehr geil - neben der Optik.
Was mir nicht so getaugt hat, war der relativ geringe Gegenhalt, wenn das Rad aktiv in die Kurve gedrückt wird etc.


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Verstehe ich.
> Hatte so eine mal und Ansprechen und overall Smoothness waren schon sehr geil - neben der Optik.
> Was mir nicht so getaugt hat, war der relativ geringe Gegenhalt, wenn das Rad aktiv in die Kurve gedrückt wird etc.


im moment ist es fast unmöglich eine gute federgabel für 26zoll und 1 1/8 schaft zu finden...
hätte fast schon eine reba gekauft ;-)


----------



## seblubb (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> federgabel


neumodischer Quark


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> neumodischer Quark


wenn man wie Du nur an der zeil wheelis zieht, dann ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (23. April 2021)

ich wünschte das könnte ich


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> ich wünschte das könnte ich


frag einfach nicht @herrundmeister , der macht dabei immer seine sättel kaputt 🤣


----------



## stahlinist (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn man wie Du nur an der zeil wheelis zieht, dann ja.


Besser wheelies als lines


----------



## _stalker_ (23. April 2021)

Die Glücksgefühle sind bei Wheelies auf jeden Fall günstiger und nachhaltiger, wenn der Skill erstmal unlocked ist.


----------



## seblubb (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> frag einfach nicht @herrundmeister , der macht dabei immer seine sättel kaputt 🤣


Sattelstütze (3,50 beim Asiaten) und n Kreuzband mussten bislang dran glauben 



stahlinist schrieb:


> Besser wheelies als lines


nicht als Frankfurter


----------



## littledevil (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> im moment ist es fast unmöglich eine gute federgabel für 26zoll und 1 1/8 schaft zu finden...
> hätte fast schon eine reba gekauft ;-)


Um mal wieder ein Bild zu haben, hier sieht man noch gut die zu langen Kabel.
Da den Berg hoch musste ich auch mal kurz anhalten, mit Telefon am Ohr war da bei Trittfrequenz 20 ca irgendwann Schluss. (Ja, ich lass jetzt das Telefon besser daheim.)

Ich hätte noch eine Manitou Minute mit 100mm, allerdings 20mm Steckachse.


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (23. April 2021)

Ich auch Bild


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)

ach, auch ne pdw schwalbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (23. April 2021)

Wurde heute zur Wartung vorbei gebracht. Die Handschrift ist unverkennbar.


----------



## friederjohannes (23. April 2021)

Ich bin immer beeindruckt, wenn jemand ZWEI Platten hat, ich schaff immer nur einen


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Ich bin immer beeindruckt, wenn jemand ZWEI Platten hat, ich schaff immer nur einen


standplatten? ;-)


----------



## friederjohannes (23. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> standplatten? ;-)


Sag ich ja ich schaff immer nur einen


----------



## randinneur (23. April 2021)

Kanalwasser und Bier zur Feierabendrunde kann ich auch bieten. Ich hab mein Kite gesinglespeeded und paselafiziert. Rollt. Kettenspannung ist nicht optimal aber dank Narrow-Wide unkritisch.


----------



## Aninaj (23. April 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Kettenspannung ist nicht optimal aber dank Narrow-Wide unkritisch.



Wieso meinst du das wäre unkritisch? Mir fällt die Kette immer hinten runter, da kann doch auch Narrow-Wide vorn nichts dran ändern, oder?. Leider auch keine optimale Kettenspannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (23. April 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wieso meinst du das wäre unkritisch? Mir fällt die Kette immer hinten runter, da kann doch auch Narrow-Wide vorn nichts dran ändern, oder?. Leider auch keine optimale Kettenspannung.



Keine Ahnung. Bisher ist nichts passiert. Auch nicht wenn's etwas rumpelig wird. Ist auch nur übergangsweise, bis wieder eine Schaltung ran darf.


----------



## herrundmeister (24. April 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2021)

um 14 uhr dann auch noch los
...
zwei stunden später am dritten "checkpoint" ein paar kohlen ins feuer




nächster hügel erschreckend kahl... weiter unter ging es dann wieder, aber normalerweise ist das komplett zugewachsen.




nächster punkt auf der liste: gravity pilots trail am schläferkopf. bin aber nur das obere stück (das ausgefahrene mit den vielen spitzen steinen) gefahren, weiter unten standen die abfahrtspezialisten schlange, nee lass mal.

also rüber zum nächsten hügel. hier war es dann noch einmal zeit für etwas kauarbeit.




abfahrt lief ok, aber damn, ganz schön ausgebremst die spuren.

mit 36/17 fühle ich mit an den kurzen stichen etwas




aber passt schon.

wenn ich das richtig vestanden habe, war heute vorbelastung für pfalz morgen.


----------



## shibby68 (24. April 2021)

aloha meine lieben Eingänger,

hoffe alle kommen gesund und munter durch die komische Zeit.
Alles schon ein wenig belastend, daher Kopf freipusten.

Ab durchs Grüne zu den netten Strecken




im Wald ists einfach am Schönsten





Bremsencheck - sicher ist sicher





keep calm and fly ...... low(side)





und nu ab nach Hause





und Prösterken zum Abschluss


----------



## randinneur (24. April 2021)

Der @shibby. Immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Richtig so! 
Ich durfte heute nochmal raus spielen. Egal, wie lange man fährt, die letzten 20km sind immer die Hölle. Was hab ich geschimpft. Zum Glück hat's keiner gehört. Bier ist aus, sorry!


----------



## shibby68 (24. April 2021)

Bier ist aus? Verstehe den Witz nicht. Grinsen immer wenn ich biken kann


----------



## Burba (25. April 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1257506Anhang anzeigen 1257507Anhang anzeigen 1257508Anhang anzeigen 1257509Anhang anzeigen 1257510


ein Rad-am-Holzstapel-hängend-Foto hatten wir ja lange nicht...


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ein Rad-am-Holzstapel-hängend-Foto hatten wir ja lange nicht...


sowas werden wir in nächster zeit wohl noch öfters sehen, so kaputt wie die wälder aktuell sind...


----------



## randinneur (25. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sowas werden wir in nächster zeit wohl noch öfters sehen, so kaputt wie die wälder aktuell sind...



Es ist eine Katastrophe. Man kann sprichwörtlich zuschauen.


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2021)

also ich weiss nicht... augenscheinlich bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was die reifenfarbe angeht.





bunt ist schon ok, irgendwie




abwarten und teetrinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (25. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht... augenscheinlich bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was die reifenfarbe angeht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1258513
> 
> bunt ist schon ok, irgendwie
> ...


Go Skinwall!


----------



## Milan0 (25. April 2021)

Heute einen auf @shibby68 gemacht 
1fach ein Held


----------



## Burba (25. April 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Go Skinwall!


+1


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2021)

beim nächsten platten vielleicht, je nachdem ob vorne oder hinten. war heute der grund warum ich überhaupt etwas daran gemacht habe...


----------



## _stalker_ (26. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht... augenscheinlich bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was die reifenfarbe angeht.


----------



## BigJohn (26. April 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Ich bin immer beeindruckt, wenn jemand ZWEI Platten hat, ich schaff immer nur einen


Vielleicht mal bisschen mehr Zeit ins Training der 2-Wheel-Skids investieren, dann schaffst auch du das irgendwann


----------



## caemis (27. April 2021)

Auf Grund von Persönlichkeitsrechten hier nur ein Ausschnitt des Ganzen...





Passt. Kleine Runde im Berliner Norden am Samstag Vormittag...

Und die Gazelle habe ich gestern zum brutzeln abgegeben. Das wird ein Fest.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. April 2021)

Schönen Abend Euch


----------



## Fabeymer (27. April 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1260210
> Schönen Abend Euch



Sag mal, wie breit ist dein Oddmone? 
Der schaut auf dem Bild irgendwie um einiges breiter aus als die 805 mm Standardbreite, eher so in Richtung meines Razorbars (840 mm)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (27. April 2021)

Gutes Auge und ein sehr schönes Fahrrad   
jep, sind 840mm; Sean hat den so 'semi-custom' gemacht, hat auch mehr backsweep als Standard, ich habe ihn um 20-25 grad gebeten mit Tendenz zu 25


----------



## Fabeymer (27. April 2021)

Dann sind sich die Lenker tatsächlich recht ähnlich, meiner hat 30° Backsweep.
Richtig geile Pflüge, wenn man sich mal wo hochwuchten oder bergab irgendwo drüberrumpeln muss.


----------



## shibby68 (27. April 2021)

Voll hipsterspreche hier .......
Fürchte ihr habt Recht und muss morgen meiner Mopete mal den Lenker klauen


----------



## Burba (28. April 2021)

mal auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs...


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2021)

run dmc schrieb:
			
		

> I come from a school that they call the old
> dum diddy dum diddy diddy dum dum


----------



## littledevil (28. April 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1260873
> Anhang anzeigen 1260874
> Anhang anzeigen 1260872
> 
> ...


So ein Baumstammfoto wollte ich auch machen, aber ich war dann so im Tretrausch 

Heute wieder Tour um die Kösseine, außer 2-3 Schlammlöchern war es so trocken wie im August.
Morgen regnet es hoffentlich mal etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (28. April 2021)

Hier ein Phiese-Pharben-Photo vom westlichen Vor-Spessart.
Habe heute die ansprechendste Anfahrt zur Birkenhainer Straße erkundet, da ich die mal die nächsten Tage längs möchte.


----------



## Burba (30. April 2021)




----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2021)

Die Bauschuttmulde hat schon gewaehlt 🤣


----------



## nightwolf (1. Mai 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Bauschuttmulde hat schon gewaehlt 🤣


Der Unterstand fuer Kanalratten (oder was auch immer das ist) ebenfalls ☝️






Plastik Glump an der Glocke ist auseinandergebrochen, also Loch gebohrt und gespaxt 🤣


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## Kunstrasen (3. Mai 2021)

Zählt das als Singlespeed?


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (3. Mai 2021)

Nur noch eine Laufradgröße Vorsprung!


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1264261
> Nur noch eine Laufradgröße Vorsprung!


aber ganz der papa mit tasche vorne dran ;-)


----------



## friederjohannes (3. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber ganz der papa mit tasche vorne dran ;-)


Die muss immer mit, ist vom Laufrad mit umgezogen. Stets voller wichtiger Dinge, aktuell zwei verwelkte Blätter und ein Stein.

Edit: was bei meiner Tochter drin ist, weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (3. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> was bei meiner Tochter drin ist, weiß ich nicht


n Piccolo und das Klappmesser  



Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Zählt das als Singlespeed?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1264151


Sauber  
anno Schnee hatte ich mal einen Beitrag über zwei Vögel gesehen, die mit Einrädern die Zugspitze runter sind. Paar Wochen später hatte ich mir dann ein Einrad geliehen und ja....die weiteste, gefahrene Strecke lässt sich bequem in cm angeben


----------



## Kunstrasen (3. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Sauber
> anno Schnee hatte ich mal einen Beitrag über zwei Vögel gesehen, die mit Einrädern die Zugspitze runter sind. Paar Wochen später hatte ich mir dann ein Einrad geliehen und ja....die weiteste, gefahrene Strecke lässt sich bequem in cm angeben



Ja, als Erwachsener dauert es ein wenig.   Aber wenn es läuft, ist der Spass gigantisch, gerade im Wald.


----------



## seblubb (3. Mai 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Ja, als Erwachsener dauert es ein wenig.


Dann habe ich ja noch ein paar Jahre Zeit  
Hatte das mit 15/16 getestet


----------



## Skautkurt (3. Mai 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> Zählt das als Singlespeed?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1264151


Da gabs doch diesen verueckten Englaender auf Youtube, der mit einem noch groesseren Einrad um die Welt gefahren ist: Ed Pratt. Ich muss ja sagen, ich find das ja sehr beeindruckend das Leute sich auf den Dingern halten koennen  (ist ja sogar fixed, nicht "nur" singlespeed )


----------



## friederjohannes (4. Mai 2021)

Ich hab auch mal versucht, Einrad fahren zu lernen. Im Studentenwohnheim mit einem Kumpel, immer während wir auf die Wäsche im Waschsalon gewartet haben. Habe es immerhin in den einstelligen Meterbereich gebracht. Weiter aber nicht. Lag womöglich daran, dass wir dabei unvernünftig viel Bier getrunken haben.
Im Antritt Podcast war auch neulich jemand der über Einrad-Geländefahren erzählt hat, war recht interessant für mich als Ahnungslosen.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (4. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1264261
> Nur noch eine Laufradgröße Vorsprung!


Geile Bremszughülle


----------



## shibby68 (4. Mai 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (6. Mai 2021)

_*Der Weg in den Feierabend


*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (6. Mai 2021)

Solche Feierabendwege möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2021)

ein hoch auf doppelwelle
...


----------



## seblubb (6. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1266597
> ein hoch auf doppelwelle
> ...


Ist das der 27.5er aus eBay KA?


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ist das der 27.5er aus eBay KA?


cotic solaris M 2013


----------



## friederjohannes (6. Mai 2021)

Für die ist gerade Saison hört man  👍


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Für die ist gerade Saison hört man  👍


mag sein, aber auf einen gebrauchten M solaris aus beste serie da wo gibt warte ich gefühlt schon 6 jahre... wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr genau weiss, wann ich meinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M prototypen nach stuttgart verkauft habe... sorry für bild von schaltungsrad.
edit: 2015 beim cotic treffen in stg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (6. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> cotic solaris M 2013
> Anhang anzeigen 1266627



Ein moppelkotzegrüner Fahrradrahmen auf einem Nähtisch, oben links in der braunen Schale eine nicht geringfügige Menge weißes Pulver inklusive Papierröllchen, daneben gleich die Longpapers - Alter! Lass das Bild verschwinden! Mit Sicherheit liest Dein Bewährungshelfer hier auch mit!


----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Ein moppelkotzegrüner Fahrradrahmen auf einem Nähtisch, oben links in der braunen Schale eine nicht geringfügige Menge weißes Pulver inklusive Papierröllchen, daneben gleich die Longpapers - Alter! Lass das Bild verschwinden! Mit Sicherheit liest Dein Bewährungshelfer hier auch mit!






> Gimme the things that drive me insane, Teenage women and free cocain


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (7. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Coole Bilder aber ick seh da gänge....


----------



## shibby68 (7. Mai 2021)

Gut aufgepasst. Falsches Rad und falsches Bier. War nicht mein Tag


----------



## stahlinist (7. Mai 2021)

siehst auch nich wirklich glücklich aus


----------



## shibby68 (7. Mai 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> siehst auch nich wirklich glücklich aus


Bin ich nie


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> falsches Bier


ja, ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. Mai 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (7. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> falsches Bier





JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ja, ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei


Manich rumhoiln hier, Loide.
Es gibt da ja weiterführende Argumente, warum man sich so'ne Plörre in den hohlen Kopp kippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1267265


Sieht aus als könnte da jemand n Hite Rite brauchen 🧐


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Sieht aus als könnte da jemand n Hite Rite brauchen 🧐


werden die aktuell nicht in gold aufgewogen?

erwische mich manchmal heimlich dabei über eine versenkbare sattelstütze nachzudenken, aber zum glück habe ich mich dann doch immer noch soweit im griff, dass es nicht zu einer kaufhandlung kommt.


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> werden die aktuell nicht in gold aufgewogen?


Was denn nicht? Durfte für Ketten, Bremsbeläge und n Zentrierbit in 3 Shops bestellen


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> erwische mich manchmal heimlich dabei über eine versenkbare sattelstütze nachzudenken


ich mittlerweile auch konkreter, hab sogar eine in Warenkorb gelegt  🙈 


a.nienie schrieb:


> werden die aktuell nicht in gold aufgewogen?


ca 45 eur?


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ca 45 eur?


Tatsache. Hatte auf dreistellig getippt


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Mai 2021)

Puh, bin ich froh dass keiner von euch weiß dass ich ein geschaltetes Plasteratt mit Schnippistütze besitze


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Puh, bin ich froh dass keiner von euch weiß dass ich ein geschaltetes Plasteratt mit Schnippistütze besitze


Protipp: zieh Gummistiefel an wenn du morgen früh deinen Briefkasten öffnest ☝️


----------



## friederjohannes (7. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Protipp: zieh Gummistiefel an wenn du morgen früh deinen Briefkasten öffnest ☝️


Der ist viel zu hoch für dich


----------



## seblubb (7. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Der ist viel zu hoch für dich


_RamdomriesenLümmelwitz_ 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Mai 2021)

btt dosenbier


----------



## Deleted 479645 (7. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Puh, bin ich froh dass keiner von euch weiß dass ich ein geschaltetes Plasteratt mit Schnippistütze besitze


Pic's? Also von ehrlichem Interesse her.. 


friederjohannes schrieb:


> Der ist viel zu hoch für dich


Minderheitenbäshing beschde 


seblubb schrieb:


> _RamdomriesenLümmelwitz_ 🥳


Ach ne, ich lass es doch besser   
Keine Zeit für Urlaub..


----------



## friederjohannes (8. Mai 2021)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Pic's? Also von ehrlichem Interesse her..


Vielleicht melde ich das mal fürs BdW an. Großseriencarbon, 3x9, CC Geo mit 71er Lenkwinkel, absenkbare Sattelstütze, Schwalbe Reifen auf schmaler Felge, Fox 28 Gabel (sic!), Plattformpedale. Sollte ein Home run werden. Bild hab ich gerade keins, bin unterwegs, aber auf dem Rechner daheim gibt es welche. Fährt aber ganz geil die Kiste!


Zur Beruhigung der Nerven hier noch ein Klunkerbild.


----------



## I_am_X (8. Mai 2021)

Schnippistütze am Schaltrad hatte ich auch mal, wurde mir aber vorm ersten Einsatz mitsamt Sattel geklaut. Ich habe das als erhabenes Zeichen gedeutet und nie wieder eine gekauft. Danke Herr, Deine Weisheit ist unendlich.


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2021)

I_am_X schrieb:


> ... Danke Herr, Deine Weisheit ist unendlich.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Mai 2021)

Hier ist es einfach am schönsten 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## I_am_X (8. Mai 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Hier ist es einfach am schönsten 🥰



Stimmt. Ich kann aber auch nirgendwo sonst hin. Ich weiß nicht den Unterschied zwischen Downhill, Enduro und Trail, halte Liteville für ein Dorf in Nebraska usw. 
Bisher war ich auch noch bei den Kinderbikes, aber nachdem da neulich einer gefragt hat, welche Scheibenbremsen am 10-Zoll-Laufrad am Besten sind, bin ich da auch verstört.


----------



## meinhardon (8. Mai 2021)

Transport zur Skateanlage. 
Sohnemann kann sich nicht entscheiden, was cooler ist Rad oder Rollerfahren? 

Die Leute schauen mir hinterher, wenn ich so unterwegs bin. Ich muss die Fransenlederjacke jetzt zu Hause lassen, sonst denken die Leute ich will nen chopper mit sissybar. 

Vor Ort ist dann alles gut. Unicorns against ignorance


----------



## caemis (8. Mai 2021)

Schnelle Runde...


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2021)

heute wäre ja gäsbock marathon gewesen...

aber noch lange kein grund zum
 
...
also rauf auf's rad, auch wenn der könig sich querstellt


am wegesrand ein hauch von zerfall


auf den schreck erstmal ein hopfenblütentee


----------



## gpzmandel (9. Mai 2021)

So jetzt habe ich ein Problem mein Sohn ist heute mit meinem The Dark Knight gefahren. Es ist besser gelaufen als ich gedacht habe, er liebt jetzt dieses Bike und möchte nichts mehr anderes fahren. Was mache ich jetzt  🤔 .
Schöne Tour durch den heimischen Wald und er macht es schon sehr gut mit dem Singlespeed fahren. Ok bei 8.3kg gegenüber seinem Mountainbike mit 13.5 ist das schon ein großer Unterschied.















Gruß Maik


----------



## friederjohannes (9. Mai 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich ein Problem mein Sohn ist heute mit meinem The Dark Knight gefahren. Es ist besser gelaufen als ich gedacht habe, er liebt jetzt dieses Bike und möchte nichts mehr anderes gefahren. Was mache ich jetzt  🤔 .
> Schöne Tour durch den heimischen Wald und er macht es schon sehr gut mit dem Singlespeed fahren. Ok bei 8.3kg gegenüber seinem Mountainbike mit 13.5 ist das schon ein großer Unterschied.
> Anhang anzeigen 1268446Anhang anzeigen 1268448Anhang anzeigen 1268449Anhang anzeigen 1268450
> Anhang anzeigen 1268452
> ...


Du wirst wohl oder übel noch ein neues SSP-MTB brauchen   

Ich habe heute meinen Vorsprung in Sachen Laufradgröße wieder ausbauen können


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt  🤔 .


denke das wirst Du verkraften.
der ritter und das unit sind nahe genug beinander.

sitz gut auf dem rad, der nachwuchs!


----------



## Milan0 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe auch ein Rad mit SchnippiStütze. Aber es ist aus Stahl und wohl schwerer als 15kg. Dann darf man das


----------



## Burba (9. Mai 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich ein Problem mein Sohn ist heute mit meinem The Dark Knight gefahren. Es ist besser gelaufen als ich gedacht habe, er liebt jetzt dieses Bike und möchte nichts mehr anderes fahren. Was mache ich jetzt  🤔 .
> Schöne Tour durch den heimischen Wald und er macht es schon sehr gut mit dem Singlespeed fahren. Ok bei 8.3kg gegenüber seinem Mountainbike mit 13.5 ist das schon ein großer Unterschied.
> Anhang anzeigen 1268446Anhang anzeigen 1268448Anhang anzeigen 1268449Anhang anzeigen 1268450
> Anhang anzeigen 1268452
> ...


einen besseren Grund für ein neues Projekt kann es kaum geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2021)

mehr zeit in der werkstatt als auf dem rad, noch nicht alles so wie ich es haben möchte, aber für eine runde geht das schon...




unter freiem himmel schmeckt es doch immer noch am besten



gestärkt dann noch etwas für den foren fahrtechnik aufgabe gemacht, das bild zeigt das zu umhüpfende hindernis


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (9. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1267955


Mein innerer Monk möchte dich dazu zwingen die Steuersatzschalen zu tauschen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Mein innerer Monk möchte dich dazu zwingen die Steuersatzschalen zu tauschen


das macht man so, wenn der king von einem in den nächsten rahmen übernommen wird.


----------



## Kunstrasen (10. Mai 2021)

Ein bischen den großen Single Speeder bewegt:


----------



## BigMaaaac (10. Mai 2021)

sind an dem Rad auch zwei unabhängige Bremsen  ?!


----------



## Kunstrasen (10. Mai 2021)

Logisch. Die Kurbeln und die Scheibe. 😉


----------



## BigMaaaac (10. Mai 2021)

oh ja, fixie vor rannaways  😂


----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2021)

50km SSCX rockt einfach. 
Mit einem Kumpel getroffen und Bier verglichen. Auf dem Heimweg noch eins in Ruhe alleine


----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2021)

Biervergleich werde ich mir merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (10. Mai 2021)

Absolut. Jeder hatte 2 von seiner Seite von nbg dabei. Wir haben uns in der Mitte getroffen und anständig geteilt. Ich hatte 2 (Plastik)Becher dabei


----------



## shibby68 (10. Mai 2021)

Ein Mann mit Stil


----------



## randinneur (10. Mai 2021)

Schönen Feierabend werte Einganggemeinde.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (10. Mai 2021)

Kleine Fahrt durch den Ort nach Wechsel der Übersetzung (38/20 zu 38/18), immer noch arsch kurz aber fährt sich deutlich entspannter


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Mai 2021)

Wenn man für die Feierabendrunde Sonnencreme auftragen muss, stimmt - jedenfalls bei mir - die Work Life Balance.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (10. Mai 2021)

schnelle Runde mit neuem Gummi vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (10. Mai 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Kleine Fahrt durch den Ort nach Wechsel der Übersetzung (38/20 zu 38/18), immer noch arsch kurz aber fährt sich deutlich entspannter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1269540


Ich hab glaube ich noch zwei 13er Ritzel liegen falls Interesse.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (10. Mai 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Ich hab glaube ich noch zwei 13er Ritzel liegen falls Interesse.


13 wäre mir zu lang, 17 wäre wohl ideal, 38/16 fahre ich auf dem klunker und das ist wieder fast etwas zu zäh


----------



## Burba (11. Mai 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Wenn man für die Feierabendrunde Sonnencreme auftragen muss, stimmt - jedenfalls bei mir - die Work Life Balance.
> Anhang anzeigen 1269569
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1269570
> ...



Oder-Spree-Kanal?


----------



## Ampelhasser (11. Mai 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Oder-Spree-Kanal?


Ja.


----------



## meinhardon (11. Mai 2021)

Sonntag Abend, perfektes Wetter, diesmal in Begleitung, Dorfrunde, Abschlussbier


----------



## shibby68 (12. Mai 2021)

1fach mal Abendsonne genießen


----------



## caemis (13. Mai 2021)

Ganz ohne Sonne, dafür Dauerregen, Matschepampse und ein festgezogenes Ritzel verschaffen gleich ein neues Fahrgefühl. Hell yeah.


----------



## Skautkurt (13. Mai 2021)

Das Rad finde ich ja nur geil, super das du den Rahmen noch aufgebaut hast @caemis ! Mit dem Lenker siehts auch urstbequem aus, und die Canti mit Kabel durch den Vorbau fetzt!

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, ein bisschen an der Wümme. Leider sind die Fotos von der falschen Seite aufgenommen


----------



## caemis (13. Mai 2021)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Das Rad finde ich ja nur geil, super das du den Rahmen noch aufgebaut hast @caemis ! Mit dem Lenker siehts auch urstbequem aus


Es ist auch super gemütlich und ein guter Tourer! Der Brooks war die richtige Entscheidung (ggü. dem Cinelli Unicanitor) und jetzt brauchts nur noch nen paar Flaschenhalter...

Zum Thema Wümme:


----------



## Skautkurt (13. Mai 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Es ist auch super gemütlich und ein guter Tourer! Der Brooks war die richtige Entscheidung (ggü. dem Cinelli Unicanitor) und jetzt brauchts nur noch nen paar Flaschenhalter...
> 
> Zum Thema Wümme:


Uhi, schönes Poster  Wirklich sehr nett, da um die Wümme herum. Ja Flaschenhalter suche ich auch noch, und zwar für ne Klean Kanteen, kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (13. Mai 2021)

17 km haben mir gezeigt: 38/18 ist definitiv zu kurz für die Stadt 😂😬


----------



## caemis (13. Mai 2021)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Uhi, schönes Poster  Wirklich sehr nett, da um die Wümme herum. Ja Flaschenhalter suche ich auch noch, und zwar für ne Klean Kanteen, kann da jemand was empfehlen?


king cage sollte eigentlich passen ...


----------



## friederjohannes (13. Mai 2021)

Weil das Original im Moment kaum zu kriegen ist, Creme verkauft eine King Cage Iris Kopie









						Edelstahl Flaschenhalter
					

Stylischer Flaschenhalter aus hochwertigem Edelstahl passend für die Real Steel Bottle. Gewicht: 38 g Material: Edelstahl




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				




Ansonsten hat @a.nienie glaube ich die Lezyne Power cage mit Klean Kanteen im Einsatz.


----------



## Skautkurt (13. Mai 2021)

Ah, den Iris gibts zz wohl bei Goldsprint und HiBike, ist natürlich noch einen Ticken teurer als der von Creme. Ich geh mal die Geldbörse befragen  Danke für die Tips.
Edit: Geldbörse hat ja gesagt, der Iris ist auf dem weg aus Berlin


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2021)

nur kurz unterwegs... mußte noch material abtragen...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. Mai 2021)

kurze Runde nach dem Regen, gewaschene Luft tanken







Prost Ihr Vadders   und Ihr anderen natürlich auch


----------



## shibby68 (14. Mai 2021)

Ging mir selten so gut nachm Vattatach


----------



## randinneur (16. Mai 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Wenn man für die Feierabendrunde Sonnencreme auftragen muss, stimmt - jedenfalls bei mir - die Work Life Balance.












Schnelle Sonntagabendrunde auf Ampels Abwegen. Próxima vez juntos, muchacho!


----------



## herrundmeister (16. Mai 2021)

Mal wieder zum Tagebau, diesmal Hambacher.
Inklusive Regenschauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (16. Mai 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Próxima vez juntos, muchacho!


Auf jeden Fall👍 Wenn ich da in der Ecke unterwegs bin, warte ich nur, dass du oder @Burba da um die Ecke kommt


----------



## shibby68 (16. Mai 2021)

Aloha Freunde des mächtingen EINGANGS. 
Heute fiel die Wahl sehr schwer. Wollte ich doch zunächst ein wenig
1speed-gravelieren nun fiel die Wahl dank des Wetter doch auf den
waldtauglichen Einfachtrekker.

Anreise zum "Spielplatz" mit leichtem Wetter-Genuß 











Ganz schön matschig heute... herrlich dann kommen wenigstens keine Spaziergänger
den Weg hochgeschlichen.






Grüner wirds heut nicht...






Spontaner Waschtag? Näääääää






Ab nach Hause, ist ja schon spät...






Abschlussbierchen um 21:58 Uhr. Immer diese Hetze beim Trinken.


----------



## Burba (17. Mai 2021)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall👍 Wenn ich da in der Ecke unterwegs bin, warte ich nur, dass du oder @Burba da um die Ecke kommt


Wird irgendwann...


----------



## Burba (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (18. Mai 2021)

Hatte da eine ganz neue Fotoidee🥳





Kleines Faratt, deswegen auch nur kleine Bäume.

PS: @a.nienie der Levelnine Lenker ist gut, schreib später noch was im Lenkerfaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (18. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1274759


Haha geil. 
Habe geschmunzelt.
Das mit dem Handschuh werde ich schamlos übernehmen.
Ich zitiere dich aber. 
Das erste Bild ist auch mega!
Das zweite Bild auch - trotz fehlendem Velo.


----------



## Aninaj (18. Mai 2021)

War auch mal wieder mit dem Eingänger unterwegs, immer zwischen den Wolken durch



Erst war die Sonne noch sehr überzeugend



Und mit Blick in die richtige Richtung, sah es auch sehr freundlich aus



in die andere Richtung ergab sich dann aber bald ein ganz anderes Bild



Blick nach Westen:



Gleiche Stelle Blick nach Osten:



Tiere gab's auch 



Und vor dem fiesen Regen daheim gewesen


----------



## Skautkurt (19. Mai 2021)

Vom verlängerten heimweg


----------



## shibby68 (19. Mai 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (20. Mai 2021)

Erste kleine Grakking-Tour mit dem neuen alten Trevel-Bike.




_Das 16er Reverse-Ritzel läuft derbe exzentrisch - Kettenabwurf war also vorprogrammiert Ein 15er Surly liegt aber schon parat_




_Ansonsten rollt die Fuhre ganz manierlich und macht nur bei lohnenswerten Motiven hin und wieder ein kleines Päuschen
_


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2021)

schickes geröhr


----------



## meinhardon (20. Mai 2021)

Sonntag mit dem Sohnematz

Grüße


----------



## meinhardon (20. Mai 2021)

Sonntag Abend Entspannungsrunde mit den Jungs (ungeschaltet 2: geschaltet/postcoronal 1). Das Kellerbier im Anschluss war super.



Gestern nach dem vielen Regen allein mit mehr Druck nach vorn


----------



## a.nienie (20. Mai 2021)

rumrollerei. endlich wieder mit krummbügel.


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2021)

die Gabel in dem Rad ist...ja wie sag ich's nur: nicht augenschmeichelnd 
Aber ich habe den Verlauf und das Lastenheft für die Gabel nicht mehr im Kopf 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (21. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Gabel im Auge ist...ja wie sag ich's nur: nicht augenschmeichelnd





Korrekt!
Ansonsten gilt natürlich: Segmentgabel - beschde wo geben tut!!!
Nur Pommes-Gabel beschderer


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich habe den Verlauf und das Lastenheft für die Gabel nicht mehr im Kopf 🤔


mich hat die gabel einfach interessiert. da habe ich sie erworben und testweise eingebaut.
die kommt aber in einen anderen rahmen dessen bestellung ich gestern storniert habe, da wir mehr als 6 wochen über dem vereinbarten liefertermin (bei nachweisbarer verfügbarkeit) sind. das wird noch ein ärgernis, aber egal...


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mich hat die gabel einfach interessiert. da habe ich sie erworben und testweise eingebaut.
> die kommt aber in einen anderen rahmen dessen bestellung ich gestern storniert habe, da wir mehr als 6 wochen über dem vereinbarten liefertermin (bei nachweisbarer verfügbarkeit) sind. das wird noch ein ärgernis, aber egal...


oha. Da lässt der velöpunk aber mal ordentlich den BWL-Justus raushängen 🧐


----------



## a.nienie (21. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> oha. Da lässt der velöpunk aber mal ordentlich den BWL-Justus raushängen 🧐


würdest Du auch, wenn Du alle zwei wochen anrufst und es jedes mal heisst "kommt nächste woche".


----------



## seblubb (21. Mai 2021)

keine Sorge: nach 13 Tagen wäre für mcih schon Schluss gewesen


----------



## randinneur (21. Mai 2021)

Habt euch mal nicht so. Ich warte grad seit 5 Monaten auf eine VORBESTELLUNG. 😆 

Zeit für etwas Liebe für den vorhandenen Fuhrpark.


----------



## ylfcm (22. Mai 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Habt euch mal nicht so. Ich warte grad seit 5 Monaten auf eine VORBESTELLUNG. 😆


Pah. Ich warte seit Monaten auf die Ankündigung (und somit Farbe) meiner Vorbestellung


----------



## red_hook (22. Mai 2021)

Am Donnerstag 63 km mit Rückenwind  über ein paar Hügel von Münster nach Belm.

SSP:




Schaltrad (sorry)


----------



## red_hook (22. Mai 2021)

Am Freitag 102 km durch ein paar Schauer weiter nach Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2021)

Im Dorf zur Tankstelle und zurück 

#sspcrew


----------



## _stalker_ (22. Mai 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> die Gabel in dem Rad ist...ja wie sag ich's nur: richtig geil


fyp 
@Milan0 Das ist locker mehr Radfahren als bei mir an 6 von 7 Wochentagen aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (22. Mai 2021)

Gut angezogen in den Wald


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. Mai 2021)

unterwegs mit der Restekiste








schöne Pfingsten Euch


----------



## red_hook (23. Mai 2021)

40 km kringeln



...später versuchte ein Jogger auf Steroiden mich mit der Schulter vom Weg zu checken, erstaunliche Leute gibt es....


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (23. Mai 2021)

16 km mit Unterbrechung weil Starkregen.... 42/16 ist bei meinem aktuell Fitnesslevel echt das Höchste der Gefühle 

Setup is noch nicht perfekt, aber ich taste mich ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (23. Mai 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> fyp
> @Milan0 Das ist locker mehr Radfahren als bei mir an 6 von 7 Wochentagen aktuell.


Mir geht es ebenso, aber: kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.


----------



## Milan0 (24. Mai 2021)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> fyp
> @Milan0 Das ist locker mehr Radfahren als bei mir an 6 von 7 Wochentagen aktuell.


Kenne ich. Vor der Hausrenovierung waren es 10k im Jahr. Jetzt ca 2k  

Von aber bald fertig mit dem Haus...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2021)

über zehn stunden unterwegs gestern. wir hatten viel spass und zumeist glück mit dem wetter. 
2/3 wald, schotter, wirschaftswege. trotz der eckdaten noch type1 fun. im körbchen vor allem 2 liter wasser, hat sich bewährt. 2/5 fixed unterwegs.






...
heute habe ich enormen drang nach entweder süßen oder fettig/salzigen lebensmitteln...


----------



## friederjohannes (24. Mai 2021)

Ich war gestern an der alten Opel-Rennbahn, das hier ist eine Steilkurve Baujahr 1919:





Und das ist das Frankenbike Baujahr 198x-2021, das mich hin gebracht hat:





In dem Sandstück bin ich hängen geblieben, da kann man dann auch gleich ein Foto machen. Um den Flughafen rum ist immer nett zu fahren. Wenn es ab und zu einen Schauer gibt, wie gestern, ist der Wald auch nicht so voll.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2021)

an der opel rennbahn waren wir auch schon. also vorbeigefahren sind wir da recht oft, aber abgebogen halt noch nie. da wollte ich umbedingt mal mit dem 26zöller zum tricksen hin...


----------



## friederjohannes (24. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> an der opel rennbahn waren wir auch schon. also vorbeigefahren sind wir da recht oft, aber abgebogen halt noch nie. da wollte ich umbedingt mal mit dem 26zöller zum tricksen hin...


Gerade sind sie dabei, den Kompletten Innenraum abzuholzen, mit Harvester und allem drum und dran. Was dann damit geschehen soll - keine Ahnung. Wir haben jemanden von einer Denkmalschutzinitiative getroffen, die wollen das ganze zugänglicher machen und Führungen etc anbieten, haben mit dem Abholzen aber nichts zu tun. Mir gefällt es ganz gut wie es ist, man kann sich wunderbar auf den oberen Rand setzen und Bier trinken


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Gerade sind sie dabei, den Kompletten Innenraum abzuholzen, mit Harvester und allem drum und dran. Was dann damit geschehen soll - keine Ahnung. Wir haben jemanden von einer Denkmalschutzinitiative getroffen, die wollen das ganze zugänglicher machen und Führungen etc anbieten, haben mit dem Abholzen aber nichts zu tun. Mir gefällt es ganz gut wie es ist, man kann sich wunderbar auf den oberen Rand setzen und Bier trinken


ja, man sieht wie die natur sich das gebiet zurück erobert hat.
es ist auch gar nicht mehr so viel beton übrig...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> diese bank war irgendwann mal die kurve der alten opel rennstrecke.
> muß ich irgendwann mit dem mtb hin, bisschen faxen machen. so hat es nur für etwas kurvenfahren oberhalb der baumstümpfe gereicht. finde ich klasse, wie die natur sich ihren raum zurückholt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1146069


habe den alten beitrag gefunden ...


----------



## versteher (24. Mai 2021)

Endlich mal wieder singlespeedig unterwegs gewesen ...


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2021)

heute nur rollen. wollte eigentlich noch ins wasser, aber dann kam es von oben und ich hatte keine lust mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (24. Mai 2021)

Da wir unbedingt an die Nordsee wollten, noch 80 km nach Wilhelmshafen gedüst. AirBnB funktioniert ja noch 🤩.













Apropos de Süßzeug oder salzig/fettig


----------



## kordesh (24. Mai 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Da wir unbedingt an die Nordsee wollten, noch 80 km nach Wilhelmshafen gedüst. AirBnB funktioniert ja noch 🤩.
> Anhang anzeigen 1278769
> Anhang anzeigen 1278777
> 
> ...



In Aurich ist’s schaurig,
In Leer noch viel mehr 
und wen Gott will bestrafen, 
den schickt er nach Wilhelmshaven


----------



## C0HiBA (24. Mai 2021)

versteher schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder singlespeedig unterwegs gewesen ...


Schönes Rad! Nach einem 1x1 suche ich auch schon eine ganze Weile. Da werde ich aber vermutlich nicht mehr fündig werden.


----------



## red_hook (25. Mai 2021)

Regen, Gegenwind,  noch mehr Regen, wir haben dann mal  von ca. 80 auf 30 km gekürzt,  Doof, aber besser als krank.



In Wilhelmshafen paar Becher mitgenommen.


----------



## magicmelz (25. Mai 2021)

unschwer zu erahnen - das war nicht an diesem wochenende....





sondern vor 3 wochen. vergessenen bilder. die erste eingangausfahrt des jahres gen odenwald. schön wars und trotz geschalteter winterpause bin ich noch so einigermassen die buckel rauf gekommen. hurra!


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> wir haben dann mal von ca. 80 auf 30 km gekürzt, Doof, aber besser als krank.



Was hattet ihr denn die restlichen 50 km vor, dass ihr glaubt davon krank werden zu können?  Oder wolltet ihr mit den Bikes fiese Trails runter, dann wäre für Unfall = Verletzung = krank tatsächlich ein erhöhtes Risiko gegeben.

Asnonsten gilt: Eine Erkältung wird durch eine Virusinfektion ausgelöst und nicht durch Kälte. *

* gilt auch für Nässe


----------



## red_hook (25. Mai 2021)

Jein, Unterkühlung begünstigt Infekte durch ihre Wirkung auf die Nasenschleimhaut.


----------



## meinhardon (25. Mai 2021)

Wochenendimpressionen











Für den Nature Boy benötige ich noch ein Paar SPD Pedale. PM bitte bei ungenutzten Beständen. Danke


----------



## Skautkurt (25. Mai 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Wochenendimpressionen
> Anhang anzeigen 1279516
> Für den Nature Boy benötige ich noch ein Paar SPD Pedale. PM bitte bei ungenutzten Beständen. Danke


Uh, schicker Nature Boy! Die gerade Gabel und die Ausfallenden sind echt schmuck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstrasen (26. Mai 2021)

Im Wald:


----------



## red_hook (26. Mai 2021)




----------



## Burba (26. Mai 2021)

Heut mal wieder am Ort meines 20jährigen  Exils


----------



## stahlinist (29. Mai 2021)

Gestern Vormittag ein Pärchen Bremshebel in Darmstadt abgeholt. Gründliche Inaugenscheinnahme des Kaufs bei einer kurzen Pause auf der Mathildenhöhe




Weiter heimwärts dann durch ein Spalier saftigen Grüns




Alles flach und viel Geradeausgefahre aber sehr zufriedenstellend, wenn sich das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden lässt


----------



## versteher (29. Mai 2021)

Nachtrag von gestern Abend.
Ich glaub ich bin wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen.

I ❤️ my 1x1 ....


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (29. Mai 2021)

Gut dass ich immer zur Werkstatt meines Kumpels fahre, genau 100m vorher hat der hintere schnellspanner den Geist aufgegeben, er hatte zum Glück Ersatz da. 

Insgesamt dreimal die Kette geworfen heute, zu Hause dann festgestellt dass ich mich bei der Kettenlinie wohl vermessen hatte. Habe nicht beachtet dass das Hinterrad asymmetrisch eingespeicht ist, das heißt die Mitte ist nicht auf der Mitte der Nabe... das habe ich jetzt korrigiert, gleich hinten von 18 auf 17 Zähne umgebaut und einen neuen schnellspanner verbaut. Jetzt sollte das alles wesentlich besser funktionieren. 

Naja, immerhin das Wetter genossen und knapp 16 kmh auf die Uhr gekriegt


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2021)

wenn die Flasche noch grün wäre hättest alles was man falsch machen kann beim Bier auf einem Foto erwischt


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (29. Mai 2021)

Irgendwie passt Alkohol nicht mehr zu mir, würde nicht unbedingt helfen bei meinem Versuch, mich zu halbieren 😂 (200kg - > 100kg)


----------



## Milan0 (29. Mai 2021)

Bier ist ein Grundnahrungsmittel. Musst einfach nur weniger essen dabei 

Bier trinkt man nicht aus grünen Flaschen
Bier trinkt man nicht aus 0.33er Flaschen
Bier mischt man nicht mit Limo
Bier ist nicht alkfrei

Das hat mir meine Mama schon beigebracht


----------



## stahlinist (29. Mai 2021)

*Zutatenverzeichnis:*_Alkoholfreies Bier (Wasser, Gerstenmalz, Gärungskohlensäure, Hopfenextrakt), Wasser, Kohlensäure, Fruktosesirup, Invertzuckersirup, Zitronensaftkonzentrat, Zitronenextrakt, natürliches Aroma, Süßungsmittel Natriumcyclamat und Natriumsaccharin, Vitamin C, Gerstenmalzextrakt, Stabilisator Johannisbrotkernmehl            
_
Bis ich das alles durchgelesen habe, bin ich schon verdurstet😵
Derbe zynisch finde ich das "naturtrüb" auf dem Etikett, ja, es wird mir irgendwie flau im Magen, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie wohl in diesem Synthetikdrink die Trübung hervorgerufen wird🤢


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt Alkohol nicht mehr zu mir, würde nicht unbedingt helfen bei meinem Versuch, mich zu halbieren 😂 (200kg - > 100kg)


dann würde ich aber wirklich nur noch wasser trinken, anstatt die plörre, die geschätzt nah an softdrink und damit zuckerbombe dran ist...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (29. Mai 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber wirklich nur noch wasser trinken, anstatt die plörre, die geschätzt nah an softdrink und damit zuckerbombe dran ist...


Das ist eher ne Fanta zero als ne Fanta aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht. Aber ich bin jetzt seit Anfang 2017 (mit einigen Rückschlägen/Rückfällen) dran, mittlerweile knapp über n Zentner los geworden, viele KG Muskelmasse zugelegt und seit dem ersten Lockdown das Fahrrad für mich (wieder-)Entdeckt, auf alles verzichten geht auch nicht. Die Baustellen (oder Bremsklötze) sind auch eher Schokolade/Kekse als alle paar Wochen n alkoholfreies Radler 😂

Im übrigen gilt sonst auch Steel is real, hab mittlerweile knapp 145 kg Gusseisen, n Rack, ne Bank und so weiter im Wohnzimmer stehen. Naja, eigentlich eher n Wohnzimmer im Kraftraum/Radwerkstatt 😂😂


----------



## I_am_X (30. Mai 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Das ist eher ne Fanta zero als ne Fanta aber grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht. Aber ich bin jetzt seit Anfang 2017 (mit einigen Rückschlägen/Rückfällen) dran, mittlerweile knapp über n Zentner los geworden, viele KG Muskelmasse zugelegt und seit dem ersten Lockdown das Fahrrad für mich (wieder-)Entdeckt, auf alles verzichten geht auch nicht. Die Baustellen (oder Bremsklötze) sind auch eher Schokolade/Kekse als alle paar Wochen n alkoholfreies Radler 😂
> 
> Im übrigen gilt sonst auch Steel is real, hab mittlerweile knapp 145 kg Gusseisen, n Rack, ne Bank und so weiter im Wohnzimmer stehen. Naja, eigentlich eher n Wohnzimmer im Kraftraum/Radwerkstatt 😂😂



Klingt gut für mich. Ich habe dem Bier (und sämtlichem Alkohol) entsagt, weil es mir einfach nicht bekommt. "Kleine Portionen" ging nicht und mein Körper hat mir den Alkohol immer weniger verziehen. Inzwischen hab ich noch nicht mal mehr Lust auf Bier, noch nicht mal im Sommer beim grillen. Auch nicht Alk-frei.

Dafür vernichte ich aber 500gr Schokolade am Wochenende. 

/Björn


----------



## kordesh (30. Mai 2021)

Der wohl traurigste Baum, den ich seit langem gesehen habe.










Erkenntnisse der Tour:

ich muss mehr SSP MTB fahren
die Formula R1 ist jawohl ne saumäßig geile Bremsen. Gestern das erste mal montiert. Selbst mit billigen Shimano Scheiben und China Bremsbelägen echt geil
780mm Lenker fürs „gemütliche“ Touren: passt!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. Mai 2021)

New bike day 



(der Lenker ist schon wieder runter )

schönen Sonntag allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (30. Mai 2021)

So, 38/17 macht n riesen Unterschied! Heute knapp über 20 km und kein "Bier"


----------



## shibby68 (30. Mai 2021)

Den Witz mit KEIN Bier raffe ich nicht


----------



## Dr_Ink (30. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (30. Mai 2021)

Fixietag:






Und dann:





Mit Bier scherzt man nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2021)

heute das erste mal dies jahr komplett im wasser... (minus kopf).

der eingänger etwas schüchtern im hintergrund.
immerhin war meine lady heute bio unterwegs...


----------



## Dr_Ink (30. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (30. Mai 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Warum die "Katzenaugen"?
> 😱


----------



## herrundmeister (30. Mai 2021)

Sonnige Abendrunde über die Hügel


----------



## stahlinist (30. Mai 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Warum die "Katzenaugen"?
> 😱


Das sind die Spokecards der Wilden im ADFC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. Mai 2021)

Bissl Abendsonne genießen


----------



## Kunstrasen (31. Mai 2021)

ab in den Wald:


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. Mai 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Das sind die Spokecards der Wilden im ADFC


Bevor du mich mit dem ADFC in Verbindung bringst:





Besser?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (31. Mai 2021)

Kunstrasen schrieb:


> ab in den Wald:



Zählt das Einrad zu den Fahrrädern oder zu den Sportgeräten wie Rollschuhe und ähnliche Dinge, also keine Pflicht, Radwege oder Straßen zu benutzen?


----------



## Kunstrasen (31. Mai 2021)

Zählt zu den Sportgeräten. Kein Fahrrad, obwohl man mit dem Rad fahren kann.


----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2021)

Noch was von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (31. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Den Witz mit KEIN Bier raffe ich nicht



Ich trinke auch gerne Bier, aber Alkohol ist für viele Menschen eben kein Witz sondern ein Problem, die Entscheidung gegen Alkohol jedesmal eine riesen Herausforderung. Deswegen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig damit. 🙂 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch gerne Bier, aber Alkohol ist für viele Menschen eben kein Witz sondern ein Problem, die Entscheidung gegen Alkohol jedesmal eine riesen Herausforderung. Deswegen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig damit. 🙂
> 
> Just my 2cents.


Ich habe nur Schabernack getrieben. Fühle mich gemaßregelt und belehrt. Alles gut.


----------



## randinneur (31. Mai 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Schabernack getrieben. Fühle mich gemaßregelt und belehrt. Alles gut.



Das ist nur ne Meinung, nix persönlich. Ich mag deine Posts!


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (31. Mai 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch gerne Bier, aber Alkohol ist für viele Menschen eben kein Witz sondern ein Problem, die Entscheidung gegen Alkohol jedesmal eine riesen Herausforderung. Deswegen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig damit. 🙂
> 
> Just my 2cents.


ist bei mir zum Glück nicht der Fall, ich hab einfach n "Lifestyle Change" gemacht in der Richtung. Außerdem vertrage ich das Zeug nicht mehr gut seit ich nicht mehr regelmäßig trinke, vor 2 Jahren mal ne Ausnahme gemacht (an meinem 30. Geburtstag), danach ging es mir dann auch 3 Tage nicht so gut :-D


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (31. Mai 2021)

die farbe knallt. tolles rad


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Bier ist ein Grundnahrungsmittel. Musst einfach nur weniger essen dabei
> 
> Bier trinkt man nicht aus grünen Flaschen
> Bier trinkt man nicht aus 0.33er Flaschen
> ...


Für solche müden Pauschalisierungen sollte ich dir den Hahn zudrehen  Der Sedat ist schon informiert.
Nebenbei ist die Flasche vollkommen unerheblich, da man das Bier (Notsituationen mal außen vor) selbstverständlich aus dem Glas trinkt.


----------



## meinhardon (31. Mai 2021)

Wochenendausklang












Leider nur mit der Telefonzelle gemacht.  Ich brauche mal eine kompakte Kamera.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (31. Mai 2021)

Sommer 😀


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Mai 2021)

so bleibts erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (31. Mai 2021)

Heute erstmal Pflichttermin: Lake Side - Check!




Anschließend anmutig als Alteisen vor Altrosa 




Schließlich stahliges Stillleben am Tempel der Freundschaft




Aktuell wird fast nur dieser Göppel durch die Gegend gescheucht
Geht mächtig gut voran und um die Ecken


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (2. Juni 2021)

Wetter genutzt, wieder 16 km, dieses Mal zusammen mit einem freund auf seinem geschalteten trekker


----------



## Klinger (3. Juni 2021)

... und Griffe in ADAC-Gelb, klasse!


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (3. Juni 2021)

Klinger schrieb:


> ... und Griffe in ADAC-Gelb, klasse!


hatte nix anderes da :-D denke aber es kommen später grüne dran und grüne pedale


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juni 2021)

Also mehr so im Farbton des Limobier-Schriftzuges hinten rechts?


----------



## stahlinist (3. Juni 2021)

Gestern so




Heute so


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2021)

wenn man es clever anstellt, entgeht man der radwegvorhölle am feiertag
...
in südamerika wäre ich jetzt der king



das hier ist aber nicht der amazonas



eher jurassic park



oder doch die cote d'azur?



oder baden-würtenberg?



anyway, war schee.



ps: freundin und e-bike wurden nicht abgelichtet, waren aber dabei.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Juni 2021)

Ich glaub wir werden Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (4. Juni 2021)

Unterwegs mit der Bande. Volle Gummibärchenpower voraus🤙


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2021)

die neue kollektion rollt bereits...


... wenn mich nicht der rheinhessische schotter ausbremst. ich schwör, das ding war so groß wie ein fussball ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (5. Juni 2021)

Ich hab ja schon viel Roadkill gesehen aber das ist neu 😁


----------



## nightwolf (5. Juni 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Wetter genutzt, wieder 16 km, dieses Mal zusammen mit einem freund auf seinem geschalteten trekker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1284890


Radfahrer sparen beim Tanken 100% 😛


----------



## a.nienie (5. Juni 2021)




----------



## retzbrenner (5. Juni 2021)

Beim Keller aufräumen festgestellt, dass die Gabel in den Focus Rahmen passt. Reste noch zusammen gesucht. Sattelstütze und Klemme musste ich noch besorgen.
Lack war noch vom Kinderrad übrig.

Heute Probefahrt und "Bäckertour". Extra Umweg gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. Juni 2021)

retzbrenner schrieb:


> (...) Lack war noch vom Kinderrad übrig. (...)


Schutzbehauptung ☝️

😁


----------



## micma (5. Juni 2021)

24h Fertig, Dreistellige km, jetzt könnte der magic gear klappen😏


----------



## Milan0 (5. Juni 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Gestern so
> Anhang anzeigen 1285228


Ich will auch meine eigene Zugbrücke haben


----------



## shibby68 (5. Juni 2021)

Bummelrunde mit dem Großrädrigen. 1fach gut.

























Fazit: Krampe als Tourer - richtig gut.


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juni 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viel Roadkill gesehen aber das ist neu 😁
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1286250


Heute kurz mit einem der _(gefuehlt taeglich mehr werdenden)_ Angler geredet: Der meinte 'in die Schiffschraube gekommen' ... Bleibt fuer mich noch die Frage ob die Schiffschraube allen Ernstes die vordere Haelfte des Fischkadavers an Land geschleudert haben kann, oder wie das sonst passiert sein kann ... Stell Dir vor Dir fliegt ein halber Fisch vors Vorderrad ... oder gar 🤢 ins Gesicht 🤢 ... das erzaehlst Du dann daheim, die lassen Dich doch einliefern 😳


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2021)

da fliegt nichts. die schraube sitzt ja unter wasser ...


----------



## BigMaaaac (6. Juni 2021)

zB Waschbären holen den ganzen angeschwemmten Rotz vom Uferrand und schleppen das bis zum Nächsten versteck.
zB Nachbars Motorraum.


----------



## red_hook (6. Juni 2021)

Alle 11 Minuten verliebt sich irgendwo ein Mensch in ein Singlespeed


----------



## I_am_X (6. Juni 2021)

Heute war ich im Nord-Osten von Göteborg unterwegs. Mit dem Nishiki.

Gestern auch schon, aber ohne Bilders.

Reifen von 2bar auf 7bar gebracht. Bremse wieder zurückgebaut von Paul Duplex auf zwei getrennte Hebel, leider für den Lenker nur zwei völlig unpassende in der Restekiste gefunden. Da muss ich nochmal ran.

Pixx (Kirche):






Nach dem Bild dann auch gepflegt auf die Fresse gepackt. Kette ab, Hinterrad blockiert, nicht aus den Klickies gekommen und in Zeitlupe umgefallen. Mit linkem Arm abgestützt, suboptimal.

Kurzes Richten der verschobenen Hinterradnabe.





Beim weiteren Fahren konnte ich dann zuschauen, wie das Hinterrad sich wieder langsam Richtung linke Kettenstrebe bewegt, also nochmal Zwischenstop im Schatten. Eine der beiden Muttern ist völlig vergriesgnaddelt. Rechts und links getauscht und vorsichtig angezogen. Mit meinen untrainierten Streichholzbeinchen ist die Weiterfahrt relativ sicher. Materialtestanstalt @null-2wo hätte es wohl nach 4 Metern zerlegt.





Weiter den Blümchen-Radweg:





Und dann Schweden so wie ich es liebe:









Hat wohl jemand aus dem Fluss gefischt:






Und meine Bremsklötze vorne rutschen aus der Halterung. Gestern einen an der Ampel verloren. Heute immer mal wieder zurück gedrückt, vor allem vor den Abfahrten:





/Björn


----------



## Dr_Ink (6. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2021)

heute extra in schale geworfen. ein besuch des benachbarten auslands zur raddemo stand an.




was wollte ich da nochmal, ach ja, auch wenn ich aktuell meine eigene haarige challenge am start habe, wollte ich für @Stefan090801 aus dem G-thread ein bild machen.




am treffpunkt ewig auf die kollegen aus dem hinterland gewartet.




ich hatte also zeit mich ein wenig auf der baustelle umzusehen




etwas mehr im fokus




für @Diman 




detail




ADFC wiesbaden kannst Du echt vergessen. SO mittag raddemo mit einer müden beteiligung, da hat bei uns die CM an schlechten tagen mehr...


----------



## I_am_X (6. Juni 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du die Bremsschuhe falsch herum montiert hast? Ich meine die offene Seite muss nach hinten zeigen, die geschlossene in Fahrtrichtung (also rechts und links tauschen bzw. Schraube lösen und um 180 Grad drehen), sonst zieht die Felge die Klötze beim Bremsen aus der Halterung. Andersrum tritt das Problem dann nicht auf.
> 
> Edit:
> Hier schön zu sehen...Anhang anzeigen 1287354


ja, nöö, ähhm, naja, kann schon sein .... 😇😊


----------



## I_am_X (6. Juni 2021)

Baggermatratzen aus Bongossi! Die brauche ich hier, auch in dem Zustand!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. Juni 2021)

Heute mal die CX pro getestet.





Fazit: Nirgendwo überragend,





aber auch nirgendwo schlecht, naja, auf grobem Schotter sind sie dann doch nicht so toll, aber das hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## shibby68 (6. Juni 2021)

Locker flockig


----------



## nightwolf (7. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> da fliegt nichts. die schraube sitzt ja unter wasser ...


Ja eben zumindest bei den Lastkaehnen und Kreuzfahrtschiffen. Sportboot mit Aussenbordmotor koennte vll grad noch sein. Die These mit einem schwimmfaehigen Aasfresser (Waschbaeren haben wir hier bei uns eigentlich keine, aber gibt ja noch andere Viecher: Dachs, Bieber, Marder, ... keine Ahnung was sich so alles am Kanal rumtreibt 😁 ) erscheint mir schon eher denkbar.
Aber wieso laesst der dann die 'Beute' mitten auf dem Weg liegen? Hmm.


I_am_X schrieb:


> ja, nöö, ähhm, naja, kann schon sein .... 😇😊


Ich hatte spontan die Vermutung, oh das 'Halteblech' scheint abgebrochen zu sein ... 😳 
Wenn Du allerdings auf der anderen Seite noch eins hast ... dann sollte in der Tat 'umdrehen' *der* Trick sein 😁


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (7. Juni 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hatte spontan die Vermutung, oh das 'Halteblech' scheint abgebrochen zu sein ... 😳
> Wenn Du allerdings auf der anderen Seite noch eins hast ... dann sollte in der Tat 'umdrehen' *der* Trick sein 😁






Da scheint sich tatsächlich so ein Blech zu verbergen. 
Aber Schweden hat auch bei der Pandemie einen Sonderweg eingeschlagen, vielleicht ist das bei dem Einbau von Bremsschuhen
auch der Fall. Frei nach dem Motto: wir machen es mal umgekehrt wie der
Rest und schauen dann, wo die Klinikaufenthalte steigen.


----------



## nightwolf (7. Juni 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> (...) Frei nach dem Motto: wir machen es mal umgekehrt wie der Rest und schauen dann, wo die Klinikaufenthalte steigen.


Hey das ist echt fies  Das hat der arme Bjoern wirklich nicht verdient 😜 

Allerdings sind die Bremsen von Incompagnolo. Und bei Incompagnolo ist gern mal was anders ☝️


----------



## shibby68 (7. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I_am_X (7. Juni 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hatte spontan die Vermutung, oh das 'Halteblech' scheint abgebrochen zu sein ... 😳
> Wenn Du allerdings auf der anderen Seite noch eins hast ... dann sollte in der Tat 'umdrehen' *der* Trick sein 😁





AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1287645
> 
> Da scheint sich tatsächlich so ein Blech zu verbergen.
> Aber Schweden hat auch bei der Pandemie einen Sonderweg eingeschlagen, vielleicht ist das bei dem Einbau von Bremsschuhen
> ...





nightwolf schrieb:


> Hey das ist echt fies  Das hat der arme Bjoern wirklich nicht verdient 😜
> 
> Allerdings sind die Bremsen von Incompagnolo. Und bei Incompagnolo ist gern mal was anders ☝️


Ihr seid alle ganz gemein. Ich weine jetzt ein bisschen mein Kopfkissen nass. 😞

Immerhin habe ich jetzt wieder was zum Basteln. 😃 Und again what learned, bzw. die Wahrnehmung geschärft und beim nächsten Mal denke ich darüber nach, was sich die Ingenieure bei der Konstruktion gedacht haben. Dies hatte ich mir allerdings nach dem Besitz einiger spezieller englischer und italienischer Autos komplett abgewöhnt. Sowas wie Batterie im vorderen rechten Radkasten, nur nach Demontage des Rades zugänglich (Italiener) oder der Defender als Gesamtpaket....


----------



## nightwolf (7. Juni 2021)

I_am_X schrieb:


> Besitz einiger spezieller englischer  (...) Autos  (...)


Das ist in der Tat ein Punkt. Herr schuetze uns vor Sturm und Wind und Autos die aus England sind 🤣


----------



## caemis (7. Juni 2021)

So begann heut der Tag





Zwischendrin:





Und so endet er...






Orbit_Spooky Sputnik. 153km. Irgendwas mit absurden 9h (Ziel war maximal 7). Stellenweise war es derart Scheiße, dass ich nur noch nach Hause wollte. Aber so ist das eben. Ein Platten übrigens und eine nicht mehr zum Bremsen zu gebrauchene Felge. Nun denn - Brakeless bis der Zug kommt.


----------



## stahlinist (8. Juni 2021)

Blütiger Ernst und blumpe Ironie

Ein Trekker steht lässig im Ginster,
und, weil's da so schön ist, da grinst er.
Doch ist ihm bald flau
und er wird hübsch blau.
Er hatte wohl zu viele Gins da.




Sah mein Rad in Röslein stehn:
Fahrrad zum Beneiden.
Ist so alt und doch so schön,
fährt so schnell und angenehm,
fahr's mit vielen Freuden.
Fahrrad, Fahrrad, Fahrrad blau,
Fahrrad zum Beneiden.




Es klatschet der Mohn und berauschet nur schwach,
klatsch klatsch.
Nun, Mohn macht doof, d'rum sieht man's gerne ihm nach,
klatsch klatsch.
und klatschen ganz viele, dann nennt man's Applaus
das nimmt auch nicht Wunder: das Rad sieht gut aus!
Klatsch klatsch, klatsch klatsch, klatsch klatsch.




Ringhel ringhel Raie
sind der Gäng' kein' zweie.
Sidsen ünter'm Ollerbüsch,
machen alle
üsch üsch üsch.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juni 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein Punkt. Herr schuetze uns vor Sturm und Wind und Autos die aus England sind 🤣


Mein Dad sagt immer, englische Autos fahren bedeutet 1h fahren 2h schrauben. Sein jüngstes englisches Exemplar was im Besitz war, wäre mittlerweile 50 geworden. Aktuell feiern wir den 70...


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1049734


der lenker ist 1:1 umgezogen. ok, den zug für die hinterradbremse habe ich abgezwickt.




hey @Fabeymer auch wieder mit "blitzverntil"kappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (10. Juni 2021)

@a.nienie - in cars we rust
DER Spruch 

.....uun meine 22 Jahre alte Alfa mache fleissisch mit


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> @a.nienie - in cars we rust
> DER Spruch
> 
> .....uun meine 22 Jahre alte Alfa mache fleissisch mit


alien sex fiend - in god we trust in cars you rust


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2021)

farbkleckse in der landschaft


----------



## micma (10. Juni 2021)

What Frame?
Und warum hast du noch die guten Supremes!?!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2021)

micma schrieb:


> What Frame?
> Und warum hast du noch die guten Supremes!?!


squid / blb so-ez in 56

die supremes sind aus der restekiste. habe vor ewigkeiten ein rad gekauft an dem die dran waren.

wolle kaufe? im ernst: was ist an denen so besonderes?


----------



## micma (10. Juni 2021)

Bin die zwei bis drei Jahre am Kurierfixie gefahren, nasse Wiesen, grip; nasser Gullideckel, kein grip; nasses Kopfsteinpflaster daneben, grip UND rollen gut sind leicht, der einzige Platten war ne Schraube, die einmal dich die Seitenwand durch ging, links rein rechts raus. Sorry, liebe die Reifen.
Schons Rad!


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (10. Juni 2021)

Neue Lieblingslocation für Fotos: Parkhaus! Nur das hoch fahren ist bisschen anstrengend 😂😂


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2021)

ja parkhaus finde ich auch immer gut. nur nicht bei nässe und altem belag, das ist wie schmierseife...


----------



## Angemalt (11. Juni 2021)

Heute durfte das Neutrino zum ersten mal in den Wald und in die Stadt.
Macht echt Laune damit Bordsteine rauf und runter zu hüpfen und im Wald Wurzelslalom zu carven


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2021)

geil. wie oft hattest Du bodenkontakt mit der kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angemalt (11. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geil. wie oft hattest Du bodenkontakt mit der kurbel?


Haha...Gute Frage...ich möchte ehrlich sein...in der Stadt keinen, im Wald 4 mal und einmal Bodenkontakt mit Hüfte, Arm und Schulter, also mich hat es ein mal durch nen Kurbelhänger (175er) zaghaft auf den weichen sandigen Boden gelegt....Staub abklopfen, Krone richten und weiter.
Aber macht echt spaß!!!
EDIT: Und wie die Leut glotzen....unbezahlbar


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juni 2021)




----------



## red_hook (12. Juni 2021)




----------



## Angemalt (12. Juni 2021)

_S_chöne Entspannungsrunde....ein Zähnchen weniger hinten hat nicht geschadet und....its Magic..Kettensäge passt ohne Spanner


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. Juni 2021)

Besuch beim französischen Nachbar.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (12. Juni 2021)

Entschuldigung, war nachlässig von mir:


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2021)

heute locker angehen lassen.
ein paar liedchen aus meiner "jugend" als soundtrack neben dem rattern der nähmaschine.




zweiter frühling für teile einer cargohose.



das wir irgendwann eine werkzeugrolle mit schlaufen, falls die an den gürtel soll. verarbeitung eher grob genagelt, als feine nähte. liegt an mir. die nechie ist recht solide, aber mir fehlt da noch die übung.
dann rief der kollege an, lass uns noch mal ein bis zwei stunden über die felder holpern.
ok, er ist geholpert, ich habe die walzen drauf und damit komfort satt  




denke der ist hin, leider...




nachdem @friederjohannes neulich meinte, die kurve wäre freigeräumt, waren wir auch kurz an der alten opel rennbahn...




zum schluß füsse ans, später ins wasser und eine limo.




jetzt futtern und werkzeugtäschen fertig stricken.


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Juni 2021)

Durch mannshohes Dickicht





Und über hellgrün gesäumte Waldwege





Zur Arbeit. Schon geil, so einen Miniurlaub in den Alltag einbauen zu können.


----------



## a.nienie (15. Juni 2021)

stacheldraht 1.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (15. Juni 2021)

2h Reha Runde für den Tennisarm, ging schon wieder ganz gut. 











Post Ride Bier
Beim Reingehen hat es geraschelt.


2 Erdkröten


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2021)

a.o.k. shirt gibt extra punkte!


----------



## seblubb (16. Juni 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Reha Runde





a.nienie schrieb:


> a.o.k.


passt


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> passt


das kommt davon, wenn man mit ostzoneneasylistening und cloudrap aufgewachsen ist, kleiner.


			A.O.K. - Anal oder Kot - Nothingcore from Mainhatten


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Juni 2021)

war lange nicht mehr mit der Krampe unterwegs, wie bescheuert von mir





bei grosser Hitze los





für ein bisschen lakelife





und nordhessische Flowtrails









und noch Stracke gehault


----------



## gpzmandel (16. Juni 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> war lange nicht mehr mit der Krampe unterwegs, wie bescheuert von mir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1293303
> 
> ...


Ist doch echt ein hässliches Bike, warum fährst Du damit überhaupt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. Juni 2021)




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (17. Juni 2021)

Gestern Krafttraining, heute "active Rest", mehr war aber auch nicht drin, immer noch über 30 Grad


----------



## shibby68 (17. Juni 2021)

Bedankt @friederjohannes


----------



## shibby68 (18. Juni 2021)




----------



## stuhli (18. Juni 2021)

Zweite Testfahrt nach dem Umbau und dabei ne Rahmentasche für nen 5er besorgt. Die is aber so noch net final.
Nach Speyer kurz an den Rhein und beim knipsen 3 Mückenstiche abgeholt.





Weiter am Rheindamm entlang und bei Altrip dann.....
Fährmann hol über.





Das 6ku fährt erstaunlich gut. Stabil mit gutem Geradeauslauf. Flattert nicht is halt nur bissl schwerer mit 11,4kg, aber das trainiert. 42/16 ist goldrichtig und die 25er Kenda sind erstaunlich komfortabel.
War definitiv kein Fehlkauf.

Nur hätte ich gerne ein 25.4 Sattelstütze ohne Setback. Hat jemand einen Tip?
Alu tuts, MCFK muss nicht


----------



## Aninaj (18. Juni 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Weiter am Rheindamm entlang und bei Alzey dann.....
> Fährmann hol über.



Du meinst glaube ich Altrip - zumindest ist das die Altripper Fähre und im Hintergrund das Mannheimer Heizkraftwerk


----------



## stuhli (19. Juni 2021)

Logo Altrip….warum ich immer Alzey benenne weiss nur mein Hirn. Habs korrigiert.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Juni 2021)

Impfzentrum Netzbachtal


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Impfzentrum Netzbachtal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294497
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294498


gleich die dos(e)is für 2022 mitgespritzt ;-)


----------



## red_hook (19. Juni 2021)

Aus Freude am Fahren
BMW BLB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (19. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gleich die dos(e)is für 2022 mitgespritzt ;-)


Schon wieder wach? Wie war die Nacktfahrt?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Schon wieder wach? Wie war die Nacktfahrt?


gemütlich, war um vier wieder zuhause.
route bis x-nach gut, danach etwas naja...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (19. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gleich die dos(e)is für 2022 mitgespritzt ;-)


Wir wollten noch mehr Dosen verabreichen, aber auf dem Untergrund ließen sich nicht mehr stapeln.
Nicht daß uns Alkohol schmeckt, es ging uns nur um den Turmbau.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

was macht man, wenn es tagsüber drückend heiss ist? zuhause bleiben und/oder irgendwo abtauchen...
radfahren kann man auch ohne sonne.

war nach acht immer noch drückend



hier sieht man meine "schnelllichtanbauen" pfuscherei. egal, es funktioniert.

wichtig bei hitze: flüssigkeit nachlegen




das licht verabschiedet sich in den schönsten farben




letzte fähre geht um 24 uhr, da war keine eile angesagt




pausiert



...
um vier war ich dann wieder zurück. knappe 100km in gemütlichen sieben stunden. easy.


----------



## friederjohannes (19. Juni 2021)

Ich mit Alternativprogramm in praller Sonne mit ungefähr vierhundert Leuten in unserem Strahl vom Stern für Hanau





Am Ziel noch @midige und Tochter getroffen, hoffe ihr seid auf dem Rückweg nicht geschmolzen!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was macht man, wenn es tagsüber drückend heiss ist? zuhause bleiben und/oder irgendwo abtauchen...
> radfahren kann man auch ohne sonne.
> 
> war nach acht immer noch drückend
> ...


Der Schlachthof ist ja rausgeputzt


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Der Schlachthof ist ja rausgeputzt


... und betrieb (fast) wie zu alten zeiten, wobei ich schon das gefühl hatte, dass alle recht vernünftig agiert haben.
besonders interessant fand ich den mini "muscle beach", habe ich so in deutschland auch noch nicht gesehen.

die vogeltränke hat uns vor vertrocknung gerettet <3<3<3


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. Juni 2021)

Ich glaub ich war so vor 15 Jahren das letzte Mal da


----------



## a.nienie (19. Juni 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich war so vor 15 Jahren das letzte Mal da


zu einem konzert dürfte das bei mir ähnlich lange her sein.
glaube ea80 war das letzte konzert in der räucherkammer bei dem ich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (19. Juni 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Ich mit Alternativprogramm in praller Sonne mit ungefähr vierhundert Leuten in unserem Strahl vom Stern für Hanau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1294771
> 
> Am Ziel noch @midige und Tochter getroffen, hoffe ihr seid auf dem Rückweg nicht geschmolzen!


Schickes Bundesstraßenbild  

Haben gegen die ungesunde Erhöhung der Körpertemperatur nach der Kundgebung ein schönes Eis gegessen (vorher neuen Schlauch eingezogen)und sind dann gemütlich zum Bahnhof und haben uns klimatisiert in den Spessart schaukeln lassen.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## friederjohannes (19. Juni 2021)

midige schrieb:


> Schickes Bundesstraßenbild
> 
> Haben gegen die ungesunde Erhöhung der Körpertemperatur nach der Kundgebung ein schönes Eis gegessen (vorher neuen Schlauch eingezogen)und sind dann gemütlich zum Bahnhof und haben uns klimatisiert in den Spessart schaukeln lassen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch eine sympathische Reisegruppe zurück von der Demo nach FFM gefunden, allerdings waren die dermaßen langsam, dass ich dann doch den Ausreißer gemacht habe. Sonst wäre ich vermutlich jetzt erst zu Hause


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. Juni 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zu einem konzert dürfte das bei mir ähnlich lange her sein.
> glaube ea80 war das letzte konzert in der räucherkammer bei dem ich war.


Geil! Das letzte woran ich mich erinnern kann war in der Räucherkammer Trio coverabend von MAMA (?) und Bildungslücke (?) (ok ich kann mich nicht mehr soo gut erinnern  ) jede Band abwechselnd ein Lied, kolossal


----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2021)

schöner Ausschnitt @a.nienie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. Juni 2021)

Schön hat es sich abgekühlt, ich habe noch mächtig Kater von gestern aber radeln geht ja eigentlich immer.

Also ab durch die Felder.








and under the bridge...





und hinter the bridge





alone in the woods





le würzzelll





1fach zufrieden, der alte Mann und sein Rad.






Zum Abschluss leichtes Gönning...





Gutes Nächtle zusammen, gehabt euch wohl.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2021)

kurze runde über die hügel mit der frau.


----------



## tarmac_schnecke (23. Juni 2021)

Welches Netz ist das? Bist Du damit zufrieden?


----------



## red_hook (23. Juni 2021)

Kodachrome 25 emuliert


----------



## Skautkurt (23. Juni 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Kodachrome 25 emuliert
> Anhang anzeigen 1297012


Kann man das Rad irgendwo im ganzen sehen? Sieht toll aus, von dem was man so sieht!


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juni 2021)

tarmac_schnecke schrieb:


> Welches Netz ist das? Bist Du damit zufrieden?


hatte ich vom goldsprint shop. gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern, außer das die gummikappen an den haken irgendwann weg sind... ist aber bei den expandern auch so...


----------



## shibby68 (23. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend liebe Schlingelspeeder, 

zunächst möchte ich mal sagen wie sehr ich FUssball liebe:
1. die Trails sind schön leer
2. die Straßen sind schön leer
3. die Schotterpisten sind schön leer
4. Bier!

So Text mag ja hier keiner - also Pix von einer kleinen gemischten Runde.#

Prost

Ab im Tunnel





1fach ma n Teich





Ich hör nix





Ich seh nix





Das geFeld





1facher Trail





Baum mit Gesicht





Wohlsein


----------



## red_hook (24. Juni 2021)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Kann man das Rad irgendwo im ganzen sehen? Sieht toll aus, von dem was man so sieht!


Hm, im Ganzen ist es langweilig


----------



## Skautkurt (24. Juni 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Hm, im Ganzen ist es langweilig


Na, sieht doch schmuck aus, das Rad. Gerade mit der geraden Gabel


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (24. Juni 2021)

Gestern Krafttraining, heute ne "active Rest" Runde (geplant waren maximal 10 km....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (25. Juni 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> geplant waren maximal 10 km....


Oh ja, nur mal kurz mit dem Fixie - und was draus wurde als ich diese netten Hügel fand, grinsesmiley


----------



## shibby68 (25. Juni 2021)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Juni 2021)

Am Mittwoch nach 15 Monaten endlich wieder schwimmen.





Heute mit dem ehemaligen Kollegen eine Laufrunde.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. Juni 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch nach 15 Monaten endlich wieder schwimmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1298066
> 
> ...




Du, Helmut, den QR-Code kann jeder auslesen


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (25. Juni 2021)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Du, Helmut, den QR-Code kann jeder auslesen


Eieieiei, ich glaube, ich gehe ins Wasser.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (25. Juni 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Eieieiei, ich glaube, ich gehe ins Wasser.



So schlimm, dass Du unseren Kini mimen musst, isses hoffentlich noch nicht


----------



## stahlinist (25. Juni 2021)

Der hatte allerderbsten Mundgeruch, da ihm durch seine exzessive Süßkramvöllerei die komplette Fresse verfault war.
Mundwasser war da anscheinend machtlos, weshalb ein See voll Süß(!)wasser herhalten musste.
Tja, der Rest läuft unter "Finale Badefreuden eines Wittelsbachers"🤷‍♂️


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2021)

die sache mit dem auf großem fuß hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt.



ps: racks, pissing roadies of since...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (27. Juni 2021)

Beim Lenker mal das untere nach oben gekehrt. 





Bei der Fahrt zum Eiskaffee fand ich es angenehmer als den korrekten Einbau.







Da es im Eiskaffee nur Selbstbedienung gab und ich keine Maske dabei hatte, nahm ich auf dem Rückweg noch eine Abkürzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Juni 2021)




----------



## randinneur (27. Juni 2021)

Nach zwei Tagen und EXAKT 333km folgende Erkenntnisse:

Faszinierend, mit welcher ausgeklügelten Präzision Insekten es schaffen, meine grimassierenden Fresse zu finden
Märkischer Treibsand wird von der Autoindustrie gezielt im Wald verteilt um den gemeinen Fahrradfahrer von seiner felsenfesten Überzeugung abzubringen, mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein sei eine gute Idee
Die unzähligen E-Bikes haben einen erheblichen Trainingseffekt für nicht unterstützte Radler um den Schnitt zumindest bei 26 km/h zu halten.




ich verbitte mir sämtliche "Deine-Mudder-Witze"








Vorbildlich: Der geneigte Radler darf wählen: Gravel? Road? Groad?




f*cking 502m lang. Die F60 Abraumförderbrücke in Klettwitz. Unfassbar riesig.




Weapon of Choice




Premium Gravel

Ewig nicht gehört, der Song zur Tour:


----------



## friederjohannes (27. Juni 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Nach zwei Tagen und EXAKT 333km folgende Erkenntnisse:
> 
> Faszinierend, mit welcher ausgeklügelten Präzision Insekten es schaffen, meine grimassierenden Fresse zu finden
> Märkischer Treibsand wird von der Autoindustrie gezielt im Wald verteilt um den gemeinen Fahrradfahrer von seiner felsenfesten Überzeugung abzubringen, mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein sei eine gute Idee
> ...


Two Gallants


----------



## Burba (28. Juni 2021)

nostalgisch...Ehle, Elbe, Saale...
wenn man mehr als ein Jahr nicht dort war, macht es wieder Spaß...


----------



## _stalker_ (28. Juni 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> grimassierenden ...
> ich verbitte mir sämtliche "Deine-Mudder-Witze" ...
> Vorbildlich: Der geneigte Radler darf wählen: Gravel? Road? Groad? ...


Okay, wenn "Deine-Mudder..." sich hier nicht ziehmt, dann eben so:

Dei Mudda groaded grimassierend gänzlich ganglos gegens Glied!

Bitte nich hauen 

(Schaut nach ner coolen Tour aus, Danke fürs Mitnehmen mittels Bildern und Text!)


----------



## stahlinist (28. Juni 2021)

Gestern in der Frühe um kurz vor halb sechs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (30. Juni 2021)

Sonntag,
erst gemeinsam Kirschen mausen

danach noch eine schnelle Abendrunde allein

Abschlussbier im Abendrot

Grüße


----------



## seblubb (1. Juli 2021)

Dein Sohn fährt Schaltung 🧐


----------



## meinhardon (1. Juli 2021)

Ja.  
Allerdings nur auf einem von drei Rädern. 
Er will jetzt aber auch noch eine Federgabel , wie seine Kollegen. Die kommen den Berg nicht rauf, weil deren Räder dafür auch +50% mehr wiegen. Muss man nicht verstehen...
Ich versuche ihm schlanke stählerne Rahmen ohne Schnickschnack nahezubringen. Wir werden sehen, was das noch wird. Ich fürchte irgendwas mit 150mm Federweg und Vollprotektoren, mit dem man nicht mehr selbständig den Berg hochkommt.


----------



## Milan0 (1. Juli 2021)

Du musst als Papa immer das Gegenteil vorleben. Also husch husch ab mit dir auf einen 200er DH in Vollcarbon am besten noch mit Motor.

Dann versteckst du sein Stahl SSP ganz hinten in der Garage. Glaube mir es wird sein liebstes Bike werden


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Juli 2021)

Heute erste große Klunker Tour mit einem Abstecher zum Bikepark Norddeutschland. Man muss sich wieder erst an die kleinen Räder gewöhnen aber dann geht es. 54km mit 400hm waren es dann doch geworden. Soweit passt das Bike mir nur Klickpedale müssen wieder dran und eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz dann könnten wir Freunde werden. 












Gruß Maik


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (3. Juli 2021)

54 km am Stück bin ich im Leben noch nicht gefahren 😂


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Juli 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ich versuche ihm schlanke stählerne Rahmen ohne Schnickschnack nahezubringen. Wir werden sehen, was das noch wird. Ich fürchte irgendwas mit 150mm Federweg und Vollprotektoren, mit dem man nicht mehr selbständig den Berg hochkommt.


Ich habe den Junior schon längst auf 1*12 umgestellt. Erspart mir das Jammern am Berg.
Aber immerhin Stahl


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Juli 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> 54 km am Stück bin ich im Leben noch nicht gefahren 😂


Na mit Training Einheiten wie Laufen und Radfahren geht es, aber das Bike hat mich schon Stellenweise gefordert. Da gibt es andere Bikes in meinem Peto Die laufen besser.


----------



## stuhli (3. Juli 2021)

Während der Tour mal wieder keine Bilder....aber zum Abschluss das fertige Hammergemälde. Letztens sah es noch so aus.






So ists dann final.....




Das 6KU rechts unten in der Ecke ists keine Kunst....fährt sich aber sowas von Klasse...95km ohne Probleme.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (3. Juli 2021)

Heute ne kleine Runde mit dem GT gerollt 

Mit 42/18 n guten Kompromiss gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Während der Tour mal wieder keine Bilder....aber zum Abschluss das fertige Hammergemälde. Letztens sah es noch so aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1302148
> 
> ...


hammerbild an der wand!


----------



## stuhli (3. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hammerbild an der wand!


war auch ein Bericht im Mannheimer Morgen. Das Bild ist vom Streetart-Künstler Nychos
Mann Und Wolf


----------



## meinhardon (4. Juli 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe den Junior schon längst auf 1*12 umgestellt. Erspart mir das Jammern am Berg.
> Aber immerhin Stahl


dito.
Das Kubike ist sein erstes mit Schaltung. Wenn er den richtigen Gang findet, geht´s gut vorwärts, vor allem berghoch. Bis dahin rührt er aber in den Gängen wie Bud Spencer in einer Pfanne Bohnen mit Speck, dass es scheppert und knallt. 
Wenn er groß ist und ich alt, hat er schon angemeldet, welche meiner Räder er dann übernimmt. Dreimal dürft Ihr raten welche das sind.
Karate Monkey
1x1
Humuhumu
Unit
Ich solle dann das "Urlaubsfahrrad" fahren wie Opa. Damit meint er eines mit Gebäckträger. 😂


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (4. Juli 2021)

endlich wieder entschaltet


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juli 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (5. Juli 2021)

Zügige Runde. Mächtig dicke Beine und fettes Grinsen


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. Juli 2021)

mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhorn





alles für den Gipfelburger





und sowas

























die Maxxis Beaver hab ich so als Winterreifen verbucht, aber in so einem klassischen teutschen Sommer auch gut   









Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## Skautkurt (6. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhorn
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1303866
> 
> ...


Starkes Rad!


----------



## shibby68 (6. Juli 2021)

@JohnnyRhabarber  die Kiste ist absolut goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (6. Juli 2021)




----------



## Burba (7. Juli 2021)

gestern früh nach seniler Bettflucht...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Juli 2021)

Den letzten Urlaubstag gut genutzt 



feuchter Hippietraum 



heisses Pflaster hier 






feine Wege 








und ein Pool mit Aussicht 






und ab nach Hause


----------



## seblubb (7. Juli 2021)

Äh Kollege, das war kein Pool...hoffe das Bad war dennoch erfrischend 🤭


----------



## shibby68 (7. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Äh Kollege, das war kein Pool...hoffe das Bad war dennoch erfrischend 🤭


glaub schon dass er das auch nicht echt gedacht hat......
da füllt man natürlich lässig die trinkflasche auf.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Juli 2021)

Kurz überlegt hab ich schon 🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (7. Juli 2021)

"So weit das Auge reicht, nichts als Gegend." - D. Duck, _eigtl. Dr. Erika Fuchs_

Immer wieder schön, deine Bilder @JohnnyRhabarber - hab in der Ecke gerne gewohnt.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ...
> feuchter Hippietraum
> Anhang anzeigen 1304136
> ...


das ist schick.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Juli 2021)

sogar mit Dachterrasse   für das Grundstück würden manche ihre Oma hergeben.


----------



## Kunstrasen (8. Juli 2021)

Regen macht Dschungel:


----------



## stuhli (8. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1303873
> 
> Schönen Abend allerseits



Was für eine Schlange hasten da um den Lenker gewickelt?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Juli 2021)

stuhli schrieb:


> Was für eine Schlange hasten da um den Lenker gewickelt?


ne Klapperschlange: https://www.campandgoslow.com/product/camp-and-go-slow-rattlesnake-bartape


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ne Klapperschlange: https://www.campandgoslow.com/product/camp-and-go-slow-rattlesnake-bartape


gäbe es so oder so ähnlich auch von brick lane b.


----------



## Milan0 (8. Juli 2021)

So ein geiles Rad, aber einen neuen Rahmen für 700 Ocken ohne Disc bin ich nicht verrückt genug


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juli 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> So ein geiles Rad, aber einen neuen Rahmen für 700 Ocken ohne Disc bin ich nicht verrückt genug


gibt es auch mit disc, dann aber ohne ssp ausfaller


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gibt es auch mit disc, dann aber ohne ssp ausfaller


deshalb ja ohne disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> (...) nicht verrückt genug


Was machst Du dann in diesem Board 🤣

Heute morgen unterwegs ... Auf dem ersten Bild ist das Rad noch heil.
Im Hintergrund die Zenn, ein kleiner Bach.






Auf dem zweiten Foto ... 😡





Immerhin hat Google dieses Mal eine Loesung gefunden.
Ich besitze ja drei dieser F. Gimondi Kurbeln, und das ist jetzt die zweite die links abbricht.









						Afmega Kurbelarm Links 172.5mm Aluminium - Silber kaufen bei
					

Bestellen Sie günstig und schnell Afmega Kurbelarm Links 172.5mm




					hollandbikeshop.com
				




Sorry fuer den Nebel, die Haendikamera wurde Opfer der gefuehlten 200% Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## _trace_ (10. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> heisses Pflaster hier
> Anhang anzeigen 1304137


 Da scheint sich ein Muster abzuzeichnen. Hier 02.12.11:


:
Motiv (Vor-)Weihnachtsbraten. 🦌


----------



## Burba (10. Juli 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Was machst Du dann in diesem Board 🤣
> 
> Heute morgen unterwegs ... Auf dem ersten Bild ist das Rad noch heil.
> Im Hintergrund die Zenn, ein kleiner Bach.
> ...


ging hoffentlich ohne Sturz...(ich hab mich bei sowas schön aufs Maul gelegt)


----------



## nightwolf (10. Juli 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> ging hoffentlich ohne Sturz...(ich hab mich bei sowas schön aufs Maul gelegt)


Passiert ist sonst nix.
Ich hatte grade angehalten und wollte wieder losfahren. Speed Groessenordnung Null 😁


----------



## Angemalt (10. Juli 2021)

Heute schön SSP Schottern....einige Asphaltwege hatten sich sowieso versteckt.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (11. Juli 2021)

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## red_hook (11. Juli 2021)




----------



## red_hook (11. Juli 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> 54 km am Stück bin ich im Leben noch nicht gefahren 😂


Das wird noch


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2021)

noch einmal raus, nachdem ich meine nerven mit lenkerband wickeln überstrapaziert habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (11. Juli 2021)

Dunkle Wolken während der gesamten Runde. Kurz vor Schluss bin ich noch richtig nass geworden. Herrlich!









Prost


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2021)

habe ich schon die geschichte erzählt, als ich mich neulich mit einem snakebite mitten in der rheinland-pfälzischen-walachai befunden habe und der ersatzschlauch schon "vorgestanzt" war?
...
hat mir drei zusätzliche laufeinheiten in den nicht vorhandenen trainingkalender und vier blasen am fuß beschert.

egal, dem mopped rolt wieder:


----------



## Rommos (13. Juli 2021)

…erstes Rollout gestern


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Juli 2021)

Der Mini ist aktuell mein Liebling.





Heute auf einer kurzen Runde über die Kelsterbacher Terrasse. Mein Favorit für wenn ich nicht viel Zeit habe.


----------



## stahlinist (15. Juli 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Mein Favorit für wenn ich nicht viel Zeit habe.


Also quasi fast immer


----------



## friederjohannes (15. Juli 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Also quasi fast immer


Ich wohne ja noch nicht so lange hier. Gerüchten zufolge ist das die einzige Runde, die ich ohne Computer fehlerfrei reproduzieren kann😶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Juli 2021)

Passt auf euch auf ihr 1fachen


----------



## red_hook (16. Juli 2021)

Ohne speed


----------



## a.nienie (18. Juli 2021)

wenig



viel


grün


----------



## meinhardon (18. Juli 2021)

Bei uns scheint die Welt in Ordnung zu sein 










Viele Grüße aus dem Altenburger Land


----------



## shibby68 (18. Juli 2021)

Sonntags chillen


----------



## shibby68 (19. Juli 2021)

Einen hab ich noch von gestern, nicht dass ihr denkt ich würde schon morgens...... ähhh.... fahren


----------



## Rommos (19. Juli 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (19. Juli 2021)

noch etwas von letzter woche, weil so schön gelb...


----------



## Skautkurt (24. Juli 2021)

Heute Mal fix den Kalmar ans Wasser getrieben. Macht echt Laune das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Juli 2021)

"poor man's" McClung   



oben freie Sicht 



und Sehnsucht nach breiteren Reifen 



short high and steep 



schönen Sonntag


----------



## Brother_Nero (25. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1312822
> schönen Sonntag


Gefällt mir. Macht das Hinterrad mit Schnellspanner irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Juli 2021)

Brother_Nero schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Macht das Hinterrad mit Schnellspanner irgendwelche Probleme?


Danke, nee alles in Ordnung, ist ein Shimano Schnellspanner da rutscht nix


----------



## nollak (25. Juli 2021)

Heut den Pörbel Knight bei der Tour gefunden. Schutzheiliger des Eloxals!


----------



## stahlinist (25. Juli 2021)

Wenn das mal nicht wieder so eine Sachbeschädigung von diesem @asco1 ist


----------



## asco1 (26. Juli 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht wieder so eine Sachbeschädigung von diesem @asco1 ist


Leider nicht. 😉


----------



## seblubb (26. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> "poor man's" McClung
> Anhang anzeigen 1312819
> oben freie Sicht
> Anhang anzeigen 1312820
> ...





Ahija schrieb:


> Spacerturm sein *Groß*Vadder.


immer wieder schön anzusehen die Gegend. Hessen/Thüringen, richtig?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (26. Juli 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> immer wieder schön anzusehen die Gegend. Hessen/Thüringen, richtig?


 der äusserste hessische Wurmfortsatz im Nordosten, ja


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2021)

wenn die felder abgeernet werden ist der sommer vorbei?




wenn wir gerade bei vergänglichkeit sind, langsam muß es da oben (oder wo auch immer) einige echt krasse bandprojekte geben, bei der menge an genies, die uns verlassen haben.
tim smith, wherever you are: your glory is forever!



habe cardiacs nur als 4er damals in bingen auf einem sonst eher so lala festival gesehen, aber das war schon großes kino. leider nie die "bigband" und schon gar nicht in england...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (29. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn die felder abgeernet werden ist der sommer vorbei?
> Anhang anzeigen 1314708
> 
> wenn wir gerade bei vergänglichkeit sind, langsam muß es da oben (oder wo auch immer) einige echt krasse bandprojekte geben, bei der menge an genies, die uns verlassen haben.
> ...


Ich dachte erst Du meinst Dusty Hill  🤭


----------



## stahlinist (29. Juli 2021)

Meinten Sie Joey Jordison


----------



## stahlinist (29. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn die felder abgeernet werden ist der sommer vorbei?


Nein, mein Kind, erst wenn das Herbsten anhebt☝️




Sehr geil übrigens, Cardiacs. Sind für mich immer die Rockausgabe einer Mischung aus ELP und die gabrielschen Genesis


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2021)

stellt mal euer fiktives traumprojekt mit bereits gestorbenen musikern zusammen.

habe mir heute morgen auf dem hinweg 1-2 sachen überlegt, muß aber noch per suchmaschine chekcne, ob da nicht noch jemand lebt ;-)


----------



## meinhardon (29. Juli 2021)

Meins hätte ungefähr 17 Gitarristen , mehr Sänger als die Fischer Chöre und mehr Pauker als beim Karnevalszug in Köln dabei sind


----------



## randinneur (29. Juli 2021)

Leadbelly an der Klampfe, Buddy Rich am Schlagzeug, Esbjörn Svensson am Klavier, Jaco Pastorius am Bass und Nina Simone am Mikro. Das könnte man ewig weiterspielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowmug (29. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn die felder abgeernet werden ist der sommer vorbei?
> Anhang anzeigen 1314708
> 
> wenn wir gerade bei vergänglichkeit sind, langsam muß es da oben (oder wo auch immer) einige echt krasse bandprojekte geben, bei der menge an genies, die uns verlassen haben.
> ...


geiler druck!


----------



## stuhli (30. Juli 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn die felder abgeernet werden ist der sommer vorbei?
> Anhang anzeigen 1314708


Steht im November hoch das Korn.....
.
.
.
.
......ist es wohl vergessen worrn.


----------



## BigMaaaac (30. Juli 2021)

ja ja, was ist rot und liegt aufm Feld ?! 
_______

der Murmelacker aufm Bild ist viel zu flach zum anschubsen


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2021)

habe in gedanken einiges durchgespielt, aber komme zu keinem schlüssigen line-up.
...
mir schwebt etwas spaciges mit
christophe
nancy sinatra
sun ra
ginger baker
vor
...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. Juli 2021)

ich tendiere bisher am stärksten zu einer Acapella-boygroup bestehend aus Lemmy, Bon Scott, Ronny James Dio und Little Richard


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> ich tendiere bisher am stärksten zu einer Acapella-boygroup bestehend aus Lemmy, Bon Scott, Ronny James Dio und Little Richard


nicht double bass:
lemmy
clif burton
?


----------



## stahlinist (30. Juli 2021)

Lemmy hätte dabei aber ganz klar 'ne kleine Beule vorne in seinem Engelsleibchen, wenn er mit seinem Idol Little Richard zusammen singen dürfte 
Die Combo von @JohnnyRhabarber ist ja mal ein ganz schönes Kettensägenmassaker - drehzahlmäßig alles Zweitakter (ja, gerade auch der liebe Mr. Kopfstimme-Kilmister)

Galerie:


----------



## meinhardon (31. Juli 2021)

letzten Samstag habe ich den Kumpel aus der großen Stadt abgeholt und in die dünn besiedelte Prärie entführt-das war herrlich, wenn auch ganz schön warm













..in meinem Kopf schwirrt die Kombi aus John Lee Hooker und Prince rum
Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (31. Juli 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> ...
> ..in meinem Kopf schwirrt die Kombi aus John Lee Hooker und Prince rum
> Grüße


one purple, one dove, one beer


----------



## stuhli (31. Juli 2021)

Heut hab ich mal das tolle Wetter genutzt für eine kleine bebilderte Dubbeglas-SSP-Tour.

Planung





Wer sich soviele Dubbeglas-Sticker auf sein Rad pappt, MUSS hier Halt machen




weiter geht's entlang der Deutschen Weinstrasse




dazwischen die Frau beim Weinkauf ertappt




ist das Hambacher Schloß im Blick, ist's nimmer weit




den Wingert an der dritten Rebe verlassen




Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. August 2021)

Eingangmenue zum Sonntag:


----------



## red_hook (1. August 2021)

Kanale grande


----------



## red_hook (1. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stellt mal euer fiktives traumprojekt mit bereits gestorbenen musikern zusammen


Ich vermisse Francoise Cactus (Stereo Total). War glaub 2017 in D-dorf auf einem Konzert


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Francoise Cactus (Stereo Total). War glaub 2017 in D-dorf auf einem Konzert


ich singe immer "schön von hinten", wenn mein chef in mein büro kommt.


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (1. August 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Francoise Cactus (Stereo Total). War glaub 2017 in D-dorf auf einem Konzert


Ich hatte das große Glück vor zehn Jahren in Kiel einem Konzert von Göring&Cactus beiwohnen zu dürfen
Fast nur Teens&Twens im Publikum, sehr viele der holden Weiblichkeit zuzurechnen. Alles am ausgelassen feiern und dem Hedonismus huldigend. Als Brezel und Francoise dann "Liebe zu dritt" anstimmten - Extase

Ich musste im Anschluss nicht alleine nach hause gehen...


----------



## seblubb (2. August 2021)

Nachtrag zu Freitag

Das bunte Pferd am örtlichen Sandkasten vorgestellt


----------



## meinhardon (3. August 2021)

Abschluss der Woche am Sonntag Abend











grüße


----------



## Rommos (4. August 2021)

…30-35km Runden - endlich geht’s wieder 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2021)

neulich


----------



## red_hook (5. August 2021)

1km weiter war alles trocken


----------



## Burba (12. August 2021)

Oder-Spree-Kanal


----------



## _stalker_ (12. August 2021)

So n bisschen sehr geil ist das ja schon.


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2021)

erschreckender weise. die laufräder passen wirklich gut.



die übersetzung scheint mir sehr "leger"...


----------



## lifty (12. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> erschreckender weise. die laufräder passen wirklich gut.
> 
> 
> 
> die übersetzung scheint mir sehr "leger"...


44:16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2021)

nee, das blatt vorne ist vielleicht ein 36er

das ist ok so wie es ist, aber das rad schreit schon ein bisschen nach gib lotte...


----------



## Drahtacus (12. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> stellt mal euer fiktives traumprojekt mit bereits gestorbenen musikern zusammen.
> 
> habe mir heute morgen auf dem hinweg 1-2 sachen überlegt, muß aber noch per suchmaschine chekcne, ob da nicht noch jemand lebt ;-)


Gesang - Tony Sly
Git.       - johnny Ramone
Bass      - Steve Soto
Drums  - Brandon Carlisle


----------



## Vegeta2205 (12. August 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (13. August 2021)

Ich trauere tatsächlich meinem geklautem EINZIG hinterher


----------



## Burba (13. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nee, das blatt vorne ist vielleicht ein 36er
> 
> das ist ok so wie es ist, aber das rad schreit schon ein bisschen nach gib lotte...


34/13...und nö, mehr muss nich...schließlich gehts auch querfeldein und Anstiege hoch...das Rasen überlass ich den Sonntagsfahrerhorden  



a.nienie schrieb:


> erschreckender weise. die laufräder passen wirklich gut.


hat mich damals auch gewundert...


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2021)

was sagt der mantafahrer zum rollstuhlfahrer: kannste ja gleich laufen.


----------



## meinhardon (14. August 2021)

Auf zum Strand







Südschweden aka Vorpommern


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. August 2021)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. August 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2021)

das erste mal seit über zwei wochen fixed unterwegs. nichts wildes nur cruisen und ein paar lebensmitteleinkäufe... bis jetzt zickt nichts.

darauf eine schöne tasse tee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (15. August 2021)

federung & freilauf machen die local trails komplett unspannend
...





a.nienie schrieb:


> aktuell nervt das naherholungsgebiet durch entweder zugewachsene oder zugelegte/blockierte pfade.
> ...
> wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass zumindest letzteres gewollt ist, braucht sich keiner wundern, wenn durch diese art der aktiven besucherlenkung unnötige konflikte entstehen.


----------



## herrundmeister (15. August 2021)

Heute leider die Eroica Markgräflerland wegen Allergieschub verpasst. Gegen Spätnachmittag dann wenigstens noch was gerollt um das Bier zu rechtfertigen


----------



## seblubb (15. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> federung & freilauf


_Sehr geehrter Herr A. Nienie,
ihr Account wurde aufgrund verdächtiger Beiträge gesperrt. 
Zur Freischaltung kontaktieren sie bitte die Administration_


----------



## meinhardon (16. August 2021)




----------



## lifty (16. August 2021)

Geiler Radständer


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (16. August 2021)

kleine Testfahrt nach neuaufbau :-D 38/15 passt gut mit den schmalen pellen, ist schön agil der bock, trotz des bleischweren Fahrers :-D


----------



## herrundmeister (16. August 2021)




----------



## Burba (17. August 2021)




----------



## lifty (17. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1324012


Wo issen det?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (17. August 2021)

Wald und Meer









Grüße


----------



## Burba (18. August 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Wo issen det?


am Müggelsee


----------



## lifty (18. August 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> am Müggelsee


Sehr schön, meine Ecke.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. August 2021)




----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2021)

Ich trauere tatsächlich meinem geklautem Einzig hinterher


----------



## lifty (18. August 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich trauere tatsächlich meinem geklautem Einzig hinterher


Sieht ähnlich aus wie der CNC Singlespeed Rahmen? Und teuer ist der nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2021)

Nee, das war mein erstes Fixed Bike. Und Einzig irgendwie der Kult unter den billigsten Billig Fixies.
Sackschwer, Alle Schrauben locker, aber war als Bahnhofsschlampe gedacht.
Wurde mir dann auch direkt am Bahnhof geklaut …

Wurde direkt mit einem Alu CNC Trackrahmen ersetzt, der dann am Tretlager gerissen ist, dann kam ein Aventon Mataro und dann war ich durch mit Alurahmen. Einen Stahl von CNC habe ich noch hier stehen.


----------



## lifty (18. August 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nee, das war mein erstes Fixed Bike. Und Einzig irgendwie der Kult unter den billigsten Billig Fixies.
> Sackschwer, Alle Schrauben locker, aber war als Bahnhofsschlampe gedacht.
> Wurde mir dann auch direkt am Bahnhof geklaut …
> 
> ...


Schade drum...wahrscheinlich ist dem sachkundigen Dieb das Gebhardt Kettenblatt aufgefallen.


----------



## Milan0 (18. August 2021)

Das Sticker da oben ist der CNC Rahmen. Das Einzig war schwarz und hatte die Billo Kurbel und Kettenblatt montiert.
War nur ein anderer Lenker und Griffe montiert. Dazu keine HR Bremse mehr …


----------



## lifty (18. August 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das Sticker da oben ist der CNC Rahmen. Das Einzig war schwarz und hatte die Billo Kurbel und Kettenblatt montiert.
> War nur ein anderer Lenker und Griffe montiert. Dazu keine HR Bremse mehr …


Ich lass meine Räder hier in Berlin nirgendwo stehen, ich krieg schon Schnappatmung, wenn es angeschlossen vor nem Geschäft steht, wenn ich nur kurz drin bin.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. August 2021)

Milan0, danke das Einzig läßt sich hier auch gut fahren


----------



## meinhardon (19. August 2021)

Sturm an der Küste 









Grüße


----------



## Burba (19. August 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Ich lass meine Räder hier in Berlin nirgendwo stehen, ich krieg schon Schnappatmung, wenn es angeschlossen vor nem Geschäft steht, wenn ich nur kurz drin bin.


geht mir auch so...
hat den Vorteil, dass man nur noch zielgerichtet einkauft


----------



## caemis (19. August 2021)

Vielleicht solltet ihr Eure Einkaufsgewohnheiten in dubios zwiellichtigen Gegenden aufgeben?


----------



## seblubb (19. August 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr Eure Einkaufsgewohnheiten in dubios zwiellichtigen Gegenden aufgeben?


Wo willst'n sonst noch Verschleiß-/Radteilen herbekommen? 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## caemis (19. August 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wo willst'n sonst noch Verschleiß-/Radteilen herbekommen? 🤷🏼‍♂️


Hier? Wo sonst!

Aber im Ernst, das letzte Rad, dass mir geklaut wurde (aus dem abgeschlossenen Hausflur im Wedding), lief nebst Dieb zu früher Morgenstund eine der seltenen Polizeistreifen in die Arme... Das Rad war also schon bei den Ordnungshütern bevor ich überhaupt wusste, dass es weg war.

Seitdem (ca. 10 Jahre) kein einziges Mal ein Rad verschwunden, trotz recht lascher Anschließpolitik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (19. August 2021)

Hausflur im Wedding und wat von dubiosen zwielichtigen Gegenden erzählen, in denen man sich nicht rumtreiben soll


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2021)

happy birthday bloody kisses


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2021)

caemis schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr Eure Einkaufsgewohnheiten in dubios zwiellichtigen Gegenden aufgeben?


Ist doch viel zu aufwändig, jedes Mal extra nach Brandenburg zu fahren...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (20. August 2021)

War eher nass heute


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2021)

einen kurzen abstecher zu l'eroica


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (21. August 2021)

Samstag ist Starrgangtag.





In französischen Dörfchen macht samstags sogar das Fahren auf der Straße Spass.




Bier aus Bayern schmeckt trotzdem besser.


----------



## gpzmandel (21. August 2021)

Seid langem mal wieder eine Tour mit dem Ssp. 
Es ging durch dem Heimischen Wald nichts wildes aber schön wars. 










Gruß Maik


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2021)

der plan für samstag: etwas über die hügel im benachbarten ausland (hessen).
kein komoot und co. ich profitiere von den langjährigen mtb beinhart samstag ausfahrten mit @Achim , @picard und Werner. entweder biege ich instinktiv richtig ab oder mir kommt irgendwann etwas bekannt vor ;-)

da stand das licht gerade gut. bin dann aber in die gegengesetzte richtung weiter

schmal und wie gefegt, leicht bergan

hier bin ich hoch, obwohl man den leicht grobschotterigen pfad meist eher runter fährt. super schöne ecke, leicht felsig an der kante lang, später dann brennesseldoping bis zu kinn.

dann habe ich festgestellt, dass ich schon eine ecke weiter bin als eigentlich "geplant".
wie überall ist auch hier mehr aussicht als üblich ...

dann also erstmal waldautobahn in die gewünschte richtung. rechts und links nach einem schönen abzweig suchend. habe etwas flowiges gefunden, landete aber schnell an einer großen lichtung. dafür ein wilder strauch mit lecker brombeeren.

auch wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin heisst das nicht, dass ich keine klassischen S. manöver fahren kann. in dem fall die falllinie runter bist alles zu und mit jungnadeln und fingerhut voll war. also wieder hochtragen. dann also doch den schotter links weg. hier wird gerade weiträumig abgerissen.
die folgen des home office? ;-)
edit: also das war bis in die 80er jahre eine ferienanlage, dann bis 2002 von der IT firma ploenzke belegt, danach verkauft (molitor) und die letzten meldungen sind 2019, dass die da ein hotel hinbauen wollen.
das zieht sich ganz schön und rottet vor sich hin...

dann ein stück straße runter bis zum ortseingang. klassische RR strecke. zum glück nur kurz. denn ich wollte eigentlich da hin.

gesagt am tun gehabt sein (frei nach onkel hotte)

ok, jetzt wird es langsam zeit für den heimweg. bestes rheingauer weinberg auf und ab.

zuhause dann erstmal eine braunsche röhre öffnen

:cheers:

ps: 36/16 ist etwas dick. jetzt da ich die kette schön gelängt habe, könnte ein 17er passen.


----------



## caemis (22. August 2021)

Gestern noch ne kleine Runde auf'em Mittag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (22. August 2021)

@meinhardon : sorry, das muss nochmal hier rein. Arrangement und Stimmung im Besser-Geht's-Nicht-Modus


----------



## meinhardon (22. August 2021)

Ja, der Urlaub ist erst einmal vorbei. Morgen wird wieder das Bruttosozialprodukt gesteigert. Deshalb musste ich heute das neueste Ross im Bestand finalisieren und auch gleich ausführen.






Gefunden in den Anzeigen letztes Jahr November, nachdem ich den Rahmen in dieser Größe ungefähr drei Jahre gesucht habe. Das Rad wurde mit Flatbar und weiteren furchtbaren Teilen als Stadtrad in der nächsten Großstadt "benutzt". Dementsprechend wenig Pflege und Schonung hat es erhalten. Dreck, Verschleiß, Schrammen und unzählige Aufkleber überall.





credits an a.nienie (Pedale), null-2wo (Decal) und Thea (meine Tochter für den Nagellack)
Grüße! Kommt gut in die neue Woche.


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2021)

ein nature boy, cool!


----------



## stahlinist (22. August 2021)

Naturbursche beschdeschde


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ps: 36/16 ist etwas dick. jetzt da ich die kette schön gelängt habe, könnte ein 17er passen.


36/17 war und ist es. das 18er passt nicht. halflink, vielleicht an einem guten tag...


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2021)

Selten so nass geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (23. August 2021)

Heute hat´s hier 50 Liter geregnet und wurde kaum hell, deshalb erinnere ich mich lieber an Samstag.




staubtrocken


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (23. August 2021)

besser kurz als gar nicht


----------



## shibby68 (24. August 2021)




----------



## friederjohannes (25. August 2021)

Das Tracklocross Neutrino war gestern beim Trainingsrennen für das Darmstädter Glühweinrennen, wie fast immer weder in Darmstadt noch mit Glühwein. Lustig war's trotzdem.

Bestaubtes Neutrino hinterher:





Die Storchenstaffel Mainz-Mombach hatte sich auch in Szene gesetzt:





Und noch ein Bild vom Heimweg:


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2021)

von letzter woche
zwischen den zwei bildern liegt ein cx trainingsrennen under the bridge


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2021)

... und dann kam die sonne raus. kurz auf eine tasse tee vor die tür




später noch einmal über die brücke 

zum healing of the nation #76



heute hyperakusis, weil es echt laut war...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. August 2021)

Mal ein wenig Reklame für das Saarland, wenn es statt SingleSpeed
ein SingleTrail sein soll.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. August 2021)

Die Strecke kann man zum großen Teil auch mit dem Singlespeed fahren,
aber immer an die Regeln halten. Die saarländische Polizei greift mittlerweile zu brutalen Methoden:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (29. August 2021)

schnell nochmal raus




schöner Herbst diesmal 



schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (30. August 2021)

Der Spacerturm macht mir ein unbequemes Gefühl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2021)

Hängt wohl von der Sitzposition ab


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (30. August 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Der Spacerturm macht mir ein unbequemes Gefühl....


Der Lenker ist auf Sattelhöhe, alles gut   
Die Gabel wird nicht gekürzt, da kommt bestimmt auch wieder ein dropbar dran


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2021)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Die Strecke kann man zum großen Teil auch mit dem Singlespeed fahren,
> aber immer an die Regeln halten. Die saarländische Polizei greift mittlerweile zu brutalen Methoden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1330903


Schließt sich da der Kreis zu dem gestohlenem Schaf, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## stahlinist (31. August 2021)

Elf (11!) Tage nicht eine Pedalumdrehung gemacht
Heute dann endlich wieder auf'n Zaun, aber bitte schön galama.

Bei diesem Wetter heute musste man zum Wassertreten nicht erst in ein Becken steigen




Also ab in den Wald und einfach son büschn rumjuckeln, gerade so, dass einem durch die Wolkenpipi nicht kalt wird und auch gerade so, dass kein unnötiges Schweißvergießen die Folge wäre




Dieser Vorgruft-Fahrstil ist nur alten grauen Männern wie mir wirklich gut möglich und hat überdies den immensen Vorteil, dass man den Blick ständig schweifen lassen kann.
Auf diese Weise habe ich mir in gut anderthalb Stunden mein heutiges Abendessen erschwiffen


----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

gestern mal die bunte Tüte aus Strecke machen und bissl Geländespielen ausprobiert.
Feiner Hobel, Sitzposition sehr gemütlich, recht mtb-artiges Handling.

Machts euch nett und kommt gut ins We.


Bilderzzzz.....






























Prost


----------



## drumtim85 (3. September 2021)

Ist zwar schon zwei Wochen her, schön wars trotzdem. 
Mit zwei Freunden von Görlitz nach Usedom. Ich hatte mich fürs minimal Gepäck entschieden. Passt 
















Vor Anklam gab's sogar ein Stück Trail 






Ca. 560 km in 5 Tagen. Wir sind gut durch gekommen.


----------



## shibby68 (3. September 2021)




----------



## micma (4. September 2021)

Spontan in die Nacht


----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (6. September 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2021)

viel arbeit und dann nur ein piccolöchen im kühlschrank...


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2021)

samstag gab's nur äppler, dafür flammenzauber
...


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2021)

sonntag zweimal los, weil...












was hat die zukünftige ex-kanzlerin gesagt? die pandemie ist vorbei wenn die arschlöcher wieder im 2min takt fliegen?


----------



## seblubb (6. September 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sonntag zweimal los, weil...


du die Flasche auf der Bank vergessen hast? 🤔


----------



## a.nienie (6. September 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> du die Flasche auf der Bank vergessen hast? 🤔


nee, weil ich zuhause besuch bekam, den ich noch bis kurz vor essenheim begleitet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (6. September 2021)

Der neue Arbeitsweg könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## meinhardon (7. September 2021)

Neulich





Grüße


----------



## randinneur (7. September 2021)

Ooch neulisch:


----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (11. September 2021)

Notwendige kleine Flucht nach einer besch...... Arbeitswoche 







Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Burba (11. September 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Notwendige kleine Flucht nach einer besch...... Arbeitswoche
> Anhang anzeigen 1337777Anhang anzeigen 1337779Anhang anzeigen 1337780
> Schönes Wochenende


die Bisspuren am Pilz sind aber hoffentlich nicht von dir...🤪


----------



## stahlinist (11. September 2021)

Konfusius sagt:
besser in den Pilz beißen, als ins Gras.
Nur mit ganz wenigen Pilzen gelingt einem beides☝🏻


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (11. September 2021)

33 km gerollt heute, junge mein Arsch ist nix gutes mehr gewohnt 😂😂😂


----------



## meinhardon (12. September 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> die Bisspuren am Pilz sind aber hoffentlich nicht von dir...🤪


----------



## shibby68 (12. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. September 2021)

1fach mal ne kleine Spätabendfahrt...


----------



## a.nienie (17. September 2021)

bild von gestern, werbung aktuell :-D


----------



## shibby68 (17. September 2021)




----------



## gpzmandel (18. September 2021)

Heute mal das Kona ausgeführt damit der Staub mal wieder abfällt   .


----------



## Burba (18. September 2021)

sweet Home Köpenick...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (19. September 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Heute mal das Kona ausgeführt damit der Staub mal wieder abfällt   .
> Anhang anzeigen 1341489


ui, was ist das für eins?


----------



## gpzmandel (19. September 2021)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> ui, was ist das für eins?


2012 Kona Unit schau mal in meinem BDW.


----------



## shibby68 (19. September 2021)

WE ausklingen lassen


----------



## Burba (20. September 2021)

Rügen von der unspektakulären Seite...








Museumskaffee in Gingst, seit vielen Jahren ordentlicher Kaffee und guter Kuchen vom Blech...




Ruine Pansewitz






und "mein" Schloss...



ommmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. September 2021)

Guter Wochenstart


----------



## shibby68 (21. September 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (22. September 2021)

Guten morgäääähn


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. September 2021)

Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## Burba (23. September 2021)

gestern noch ne Runde auf Rügen, heut wirds grau und stürmisch...

einer von dreizehn Grabhügeln bei Woorke



hinter Kartsitz war einer meiner alten Wege nicht mehr da, das zwang mich, über eine frisch gejauchte Wiese zu rollen...bähhh😏
weiter Richtung Liddow, Laase, Neuenkirchen...












noch ein Blick vom Grümbke-Turm




Schade, dass ich kein Video einbinden kann... am Breetzer Boden eine riesige Schar Kraniche
dann eben noch mal ommmm am Abend...


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (25. September 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (25. September 2021)

spätnachmittag/abendsonne mit mächtig kraft
...


----------



## Skautkurt (26. September 2021)

Heute den Kalmar durch den Speckgürtel gejagt und Sonnenblumen gezählt 🌻 Waren mehr als drei


----------



## Burba (27. September 2021)

Gestern in Rüdersdorf vorbei geschaut... aus den Löchern im Boden dürfte ganz Berlin gemörtelt und verputzt sein...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (27. September 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (27. September 2021)

5h Erkundungsfahrt durch die Elsterauen Samstag bei bestem Wetter. 8Äpfel,  100km















Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (30. September 2021)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob man das merkt aber bin ja weniger so ein fitfuggaaaa sondern mehr der genießer-typ


----------



## lifty (30. September 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob man das merkt aber bin ja weniger so ein fitfuggaaaa sondern mehr der genießer-typ


Wäre keinem aufgefallen...


----------



## shibby68 (30. September 2021)

Ein Glück - bin ein Meister der Tarnung.


----------



## shibby68 (30. September 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. Oktober 2021)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. Oktober 2021)

Seit Monaten mal wieder eine Runde mit einem Kollegen gemacht.





Zum Abschluss gab es ein alkoholfreies Weizen an der Strandpromenade des Netzbachweihers.


----------



## nightwolf (3. Oktober 2021)

Kreative Idee fuer Schild #250 (oder was auch immer die Nummer ist) 😁


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (3. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Kreative Idee fuer Schild #250 (oder was auch immer die Nummer ist) 😁
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1349034


Sieht irgendwie vampirmäßig aus, das Blut rinnt noch am Schild hinab.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2021)

... neuen schlauch rein und weiter.

brauche übergangsweise auf jeden fall eine bagman ähnliche konstruktion. so komme ich dauernd mit den oberschenkeln an die tasche. die rails enden bei dem modell relativ weit vom hinteren sattelende.
wenn dann jack in da house ist, kommt die tasche nach vorne. ist die leichte audax c.

das war drin:



in dem baumwollbeutel sind zwei schläuche, pumpe, reifenheber, flicken päckchen...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (3. Oktober 2021)

Training für nächsten Freitag 






lecker 



das nicht so aber hüpsch 



Nordhessen AF


Schönen Sonntag allerseits


----------



## seblubb (3. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1349085
> ... neuen schlauch rein und weiter.
> 
> brauche übergangsweise auf jeden fall eine bagman ähnliche konstruktion. so komme ich dauernd mit den oberschenkeln an die tasche. die rails enden bei dem modell relativ weit vom hinteren sattelende.
> ...


Ganz wichtig: die Ballerinaschläppchen 🤭


----------



## a.nienie (3. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: die Ballerinaschläppchen 🤭


mit radschuhen kommt man nicht ins sudfass


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2021)

Habe jetzt auch so ein Hipsterrack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (4. Oktober 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch so ein Hipsterrack
> Anhang anzeigen 1349563


Pelago oder BLB?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Pelago oder BLB?


Pelago


----------



## lifty (4. Oktober 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Pelago


In L?


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> In L?


Nene der ganz Kleine in S


----------



## nightwolf (4. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mit radschuhen kommt man nicht ins sudfass


Und ich geh auch weder mit Radschuhen noch barfuss im Atlantik schwimmen, hatte in Frankreich genau so Teile auch mit dabei 😁 👍


Milan0 schrieb:


> Nene der ganz Kleine in S


Ich hab den grossen fuer 'da Tochta ihrn Opfeisoft' 😁


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2021)

Das muesste doch auch auf den kleinen gehen oder?

Ich kann auf dem kleinen MacPacs transportieren und die passen noch zwischen den Cowbell  Perfekte Groesse!

Beim Einkaufen waere nur manchmal ne Kiste ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. Oktober 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Das muesste doch auch auf den kleinen gehen oder? (...)


Es ist eher die Frage, ob der Karton auf Dauer so gut mitmacht wenn er seitlich uebersteht 😳


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es ist eher die Frage, ob der Karton auf Dauer so gut mitmacht wenn er seitlich uebersteht 😳


Ja gut, ich hab halt 500m zum Supermarkt. Das schafft eigentlich jeder Karton


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe zum einkaufen ein Bullitt.

Der ist einfach an dem Rad, weil ich kein Hipster bin


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich mich immer gefragt hab ob ich die Platform wirklich so viel nutze.

Mittlerweile frage ich mich wie ich so lang ohne ausgekommen bin. Ist halt saupraktisch mal eben irgendwas unter nen Expander zu klemmen und loszufahren. Grad da ich damit zur externen Garage fahr nur um mal ne Flasche Wasser mitzunehmen.


----------



## seblubb (4. Oktober 2021)

+1 für Plattform. 
Bin am Ende sogar beim Pendeln von Seitentasche auf Frontrack umgestiegen: keine versiffte Tasche, fix drauf, Gewicht zentral, Hipsteroptik 🤓


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich ueberleg ja schon laenger ob ich mir fuers pendeln noch die Restrap Tasche fuer das Pelago Rack holen soll. Aktuell bin ich aber zu geizig und weiss nicht ob der Firmenlaptop da rein passt.

Praktischer faend ichs alle mal aber die Taschen am Hecktraeger tun halt auch ihren Dienst. Zum einkaufen eh.


----------



## seblubb (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab meine Ortlieb Uni für den Zweck verwendet. Das Gerät ist wasserdicht und taugt mMn auch als Auftriebsunterstützung sollte man beim Pendeln in Seenot geraten 





So ziemlich die einzige Tasche/Rucksack, die ich nicht innerhalb eines Jahres durch hatte und geht aktuell in das 10. Jahr


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2021)

Hmm auch ne gute Idee. Sowas hat ich gar nicht aufm Schirm.

Werd aber jetzt eh erstmal beobachten was ich beim Uebergang ins "Hybridmodell" immer so hin und her schleppe. 1x die Woche Klamotten, Futter und Laptop sollte da aber auch gut rein gehen.  🤔


----------



## seblubb (4. Oktober 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Hmm auch ne gute Idee. Sowas hat ich gar nicht aufm Schirm.


mir ging es erst auf den Geist, dass die Backroller keinen Tragegurt haben - Baumakrt, Meterware, Knoten: fertig. Dass die Teile auf der Innenseite einsiffen: geschenkt, Pendelklamotten konnten im schlimmsten Fall auch nach 2 Tagen schon eigenständig stehen.

Ausschlaggebend war dann aber der Aspekt, dass ich mir die versiffte Tasche nicht frisch geduscht ans Bein drücken wollte und Fächer im inneren der Tasche sind auch praktisch...und die Tasche war schon da...


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2021)

Zu Weihnachten gibt es das Commuter Insert für die Backroller. 
Auf das Rack beim Fixie kommt halt irgendein Seesack 10l mit Wechselklamotten oder was auch immer.

Für richtige Transportaufgaben fahre ich mit dem Bullitt. Kiste Wasser, iMac 24“ usw …
Notebook bleibt in der Firma. Chef will kein Ho also will ich kein VPN bei Ausfall außerhalb meiner Bürozeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Oktober 2021)

körbchen vorne und plastiksack.


----------



## herrundmeister (4. Oktober 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten gibt es das Commuter Insert für die Backroller.


Backroller Beste   Habe meinen durchgeschlissene alten (rechte Seite wurde vor C täglich genutzt) ersetzt bekommen. Die neue Variante ist vom Material her viel dünner, dafür aber leichter. Traue mich gar nicht diese zu montieren.


----------



## shibby68 (4. Oktober 2021)

Heute Mal was anderes gegönnt


----------



## shibby68 (5. Oktober 2021)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. Oktober 2021)

Fatbike statt Burnout




nicht Blair Witch



das schon eher









Bleibt gesund


----------



## shibby68 (8. Oktober 2021)

Schönes WE


----------



## shibby68 (8. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (8. Oktober 2021)

Geil. Sehr sehr geil. Ich liebe der Gerät.


----------



## nightwolf (9. Oktober 2021)

Der goldene Oktober ist da 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (9. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Fatbike statt Burnout
> 
> nicht Blair Witch
> 
> ...


Die Hütte ist ja schon nice


----------



## red_hook (9. Oktober 2021)

2x Defekthexe heute



...einfach die Stimmung halten.

Mein großes Vorbild


----------



## a.nienie (9. Oktober 2021)

bestes rheinhessisches radwetter. windtechnisch habe ich die route instinktiv richtig gelegt.



der bagman support funktioniert sehr gut. die tasche war "realistisch" gepackt, wenn auch ohne bier...
hat sich auch bei etwas losem untergrund oder bergauf im wiegtritt nicht negativ bemerkbar gemacht.




leider sind noch trauben dran, deshalb knallt es ab und zu. die jungs und mädels der hitchcock flugstaffel haben ihre position korrigiert...




zwischenraum: kleiner streifen acker, flüsschen, schilf und natürliche, wenn auch gezielt gepflanzte windschutzwälle außenrum. da kann man in ruhe eine tasse tee trinken. sunshine & happyness.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Oktober 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Die Hütte ist ja schon nice


hier gibts so 2 - 3 Hänge die voll sind mit verlassenen Grundstücken, ich guck mal dass ich da mal mehr Bilder mache


----------



## littledevil (10. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> hier gibts so 2 - 3 Hänge die voll sind mit verlassenen Grundstücken, ich guck mal dass ich da mal mehr Bilder mache


Wollen wir mal ein Guerilla Ferienhäuschen ausbauen


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2021)

hatte gestern auch sowas, kam aber nicht nah genug ran für ein gutes bild und war mit gittern abgesperrt weil dorfnah... irgendwie so einen trash horrorfilm flair...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (10. Oktober 2021)

littledevil schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal ein Guerilla Ferienhäuschen ausbauen


Ich glaub sowas ham hier bestimmt schon welche gemacht


----------



## stahlinist (10. Oktober 2021)

Goldener Oktober - oh yes, indeed!

Zuerst mal: _peace☮️_ an alle Lateiner/Asterixleser.



_Ein alter Main-Schlepper aus den 30er Jahren._

Sonnenflut in grüner Au.



_Ab hier flußaufwärts beginnt das Maintal zwischen Spessart und Odenwald._

Macht hoch die Tür, die Tor macht weit - äh, achnee, erst ab dem 1. Advent...



_Ehemalige Werkssiedlung der Glanzstoffwerke Obernburg._

Die Ernte ist eingefahren.



_Sonniger Singletrail auf der aufgelassenen Bahntrasse Aschaffenburg - Höchst i. Odenwald_

"Zieh Deine Schuhe aus - der Trail, auf dem Du fährst, ist heilig" - Gott



_Gegendarstellung: das ist kein brennender Dornbusch und ich heiße gar nicht Mose._

Du sollst nicht in den Acker reinfahrn!



_Titel: Fahrrad vor Acker mit Rainfarn._

Schön war's heute


----------



## retzbrenner (11. Oktober 2021)

Mit PAX verbinde ich ehr ein feines Bier aus der Rhön in der praktischen 1 Liter Flasche. ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (16. Oktober 2021)

sonne und so...





... und ein bisschen "egal"...


----------



## meinhardon (17. Oktober 2021)

Gestern bei bestem Wetter möglichst viele offroad Kilometer gemacht. Feldwege und Pfade waren menschenleer, nur einige wenige Hunde hatten ihre Herrchen vom Sofa genötigt.
Dort drüben unter den bunten Blättern läuft der Trail


mal gucken



jaaaa! ohne Gegenverkehr, perfekt!








Grüße


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (17. Oktober 2021)

Erstes kurzes warmrollen 














Liebesgrüße aus Elba


----------



## shibby68 (17. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt bin ich neidisch - also für alle zuhausegebliebenen...



Aloha liebe Eingänger, 

heute habe ich mal entspannt und ganz ohne Zeitdruck das Marin ausgeführt.
Der Plan war eine normale Radtour mit wechselnden Untergrund, also keine fiesen Trails oder langens
Straßengehampel.

Los gings durch ein paar nette Felder





Dann ein wenig Industriekultur








Komisches Ding gesehen





Eine sehr bequemes Velo






Kleine Pause, gut genutzt.









An der Ruhr




Auf der Ruhr




Über die Ruhr




Neben der Ruhr





Nochmal kurz durchatmen - soll ja kein Sport werden





Ab Richtung zuhause 





Abschluss - einmal die Fakten, einmal der Spaß









Lasst den Abend schön ausklingen und kommt gut in die neue Woche.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. Oktober 2021)

Schön hier



Spielplatz 















und gemütliches Heimrollen


----------



## Burkhard (18. Oktober 2021)

Schön Elba


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2021)

heute morgen 




sah es noch nicht so nach bunter jahreszeit aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (18. Oktober 2021)

Genialst!!! Ich wünsche dir da noch ganz viel Spass.

Ich mal wieder für die Normalos...


Guten Abend ihr lustigen Eingänger,

da ich ja gestern eine recht lahme Tour gefahren bin, wollte ich heute mal schauen wie das so mit
Werbung und realem biken ist. Das Marin 4C wird im Werbevideo ja ordentlich rangenommen. Eher das was
für mich unter MTB fahren läuft als gravelieren oder wie das heute so heißt.

Also Hausstrecke mit netten Trails und Anreise. Rausgekommen sind ein paar ganz nette Schnapschüsse wie
ich finde, heute mal kein Bier, dafür doppelt dicke Beine.
War etwas unsicher ob ich manche Sachen fahren oder schieben soll aber auf meinem neuen GPS Gedönse wurde immer
* FAHREN ' angezeigt. Nun gut, schönen Abend...

Erstmal warmtreten







Kurz verschnaufen









Ab in den Wald















Kurz Steine gucken






Jetzt aber nach Hause, das Bier ruft (heute mal ohne Pic)


----------



## lifty (19. Oktober 2021)

Bei so schönen Bildern hier mal der nicht so schöne Gegenpart aus der Großstadt...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Oktober 2021)

Abschlussrunde 



von einem Spielplatz... 









... zum nächsten 



zwischendurch gibt's alte Minensachen 









das nenn ich mal einen Blitzableiter 



tschüss Elba


----------



## stahlinist (21. Oktober 2021)

Saugeil!
Gibt es eigentlich schon sowas wie "Bike-Park™" für Playbox oder X-Station?
Das wäre ja wohl für ein Level, das man als eines der letzten freispielen kann, die perfekte Kulisse


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. Oktober 2021)

Ist wirklich saugeil hier, das witzige ist dass das so gar nicht geplant war, vor 2 Wochen sollte es eigentlich woanders hingehen, das ist geplatzt, dann kurzfristig hier was gefunden und nach einem Blick auf google earth gedacht packst mal das Rad mit ein und dann sowas


----------



## shibby68 (21. Oktober 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (21. Oktober 2021)

¡Anfang Klugscheiszeralarm!
"Rustikal" heißt bäuerlich, im Sinne von schlicht, robust, ungehobelt (lateinisch: rusticus = der Bauer)
¡Ende Klugscheiszeralarm!

Die Kulisse Deiner Bilder aber sind wohl genau das Gegenteil von ländlicher Idylle.

Vielleicht trifft es "rost?egal!" besser?!


----------



## shibby68 (22. Oktober 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> ¡Anfang Klugscheiszeralarm!
> "Rustikal" heißt bäuerlich, im Sinne von schlicht, robust, ungehobelt (lateinisch: rusticus = der Bauer)
> ¡Ende Klugscheiszeralarm!
> 
> ...


Fühle mich belehrt und gemaßregelt  
Auf den Schock meiner Unwissenheit werde ich heute Abend 1fach mal Bier trinken!


----------



## seblubb (22. Oktober 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> ¡Anfang Klugscheiszeralarm!
> "Rustikal" heißt bäuerlich, im Sinne von schlicht, robust, ungehobelt (lateinisch: rusticus = der Bauer)
> ¡Ende Klugscheiszeralarm!
> 
> ...


verdammte Klugshicer! Ungefragt mein Trivialwissen aufgebessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> tschüss Elba


Heißt das, ich kann so langsam endlich meine Wurst haben


----------



## stahlinist (22. Oktober 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Auf den Schock meiner Unwissenheit werde ich heute Abend 1fach mal Bier trinken!


Yep! Hab' denn auch 1fach schomma angefangen


----------



## shibby68 (22. Oktober 2021)

Das geht klar. Gruss ans Meer


----------



## lifty (22. Oktober 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Yep! Hab' denn auch 1fach schomma angefangen
> Anhang anzeigen 1359538


Prost...Lübzer ist zwar nicht meins,  aber bevor es gar kein Bier gibt 🍻


----------



## shibby68 (22. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Prost...Lübzer ist zwar nicht meins,  aber bevor es gar kein Bier gibt 🍻


Das st so ein ichfunktoniernurammeergutbier


----------



## stahlinist (22. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Prost...Lübzer ist zwar nicht meins,  aber bevor es gar kein Bier gibt 🍻





shibby68 schrieb:


> Das st so ein ichfunktoniernurammeergutbier


Beides vollkommen richtig
Aber nützt ja nix - Pfütze auf Null!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. Oktober 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Heißt das, ich kann so langsam endlich meine Wurst haben


Deine Wurst?  🤔



Edith hats mir erklärt


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2021)

war eine idee... glaube das bleibt nicht so. straps sind sehr ungewohnt und gerade lenker sind bei dem kurzen oberrohr doof...


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde es gut, issen das für ein Rahmen? Klickies rocken! Wie lang ist denn das OR?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, issen das für ein Rahmen? Klickies rocken! Wie lang ist denn das OR?


stinner romero 2017, laut geo blatt 552mm horizontal. fühl sich aber deutlich kürzer an.
habe aktuell einen 110er vorbau verbaut.
irgendwo habe ich einen auf-/umbauthread mit dem ding.


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

Würde sagen, dass du zu groß bist 😆
Aber in den 90ern wurden doch Vorbauten erst ab 100 gebaut,  also passt det.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Würde sagen, dass du zu groß bist 😆
> Aber in den 90ern wurden doch Vorbauten erst ab 100 gebaut,  also passt det.


die geometrie ist für den vorbesitzer angefertigt worden. der hatte sehr ähnliche abmessungen wie meinereiner... ist halt für drop bar ausgelegt.


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die geometrie ist für den vorbesitzer angefertigt worden. der hatte sehr ähnliche abmessungen wie meinereiner... ist halt für drop bar ausgelegt.


Und der kommt jetzt drauf?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Und der kommt jetzt drauf?


der war die ganze zeit drauf. 




dachte ich probiere zur abwechslung etwas rum.


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

Bin zwar mit Dropbars (oder altdeutsch Rennlenker) groß geworden, aber irgendwie find ich das nicht mehr so sexy. Kann auch am Alter liegen vong Rücken, Bücken & Co her. 
Aber das teil sieht mit Dropbar geiler aus! Ist halt die Frage, wie es sich fährt und die haste ja schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> war eine idee... glaube das bleibt nicht so. straps sind sehr ungewohnt und gerade lenker sind bei dem kurzen oberrohr doof...
> Anhang anzeigen 1360159



Straps is schon geil....nur eben nicht an Pedalen. 


Mich hats heute auch rausgetrieben....vernünftige Bilder sind nicht bei rausgekommen.
Nachdem wir an der Anilin vorbei waren...





gings durch den Wald....geschüttelt, nicht gerührt




War es das Gehoppele, die Chemie in der Luft über LU oder einfach die abartige Geschwindigkeit, die Zeit und Raum verschwimmen ließen....




....nachdem das blaue Häuschen besucht war, war alles wieder vollkommen klar an der Bergstrasse. 




und beim näxten Mal seh ich zu, dass Roß  und Reiter auf nem Bild sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (23. Oktober 2021)

Fixer Ausflug an die Oder.


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

Von wo aus? Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## randinneur (23. Oktober 2021)

Danke. Von Berlin knapp 105km. Davon bestimmt 5km gelatscht, weil underbiked.


----------



## lifty (23. Oktober 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Danke. Von Berlin knapp 105km. Davon bestimmt 5km gelatscht, weil underbiked.


Ah, sehr geil..noch Einer aus der Mutterstadt


----------



## stahlinist (23. Oktober 2021)

Ja ja, die Berliner Muttis


----------



## lifty (24. Oktober 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Ja ja, die Berliner Muttis


Nicht mein Bezirk,  aber passt.


----------



## red_hook (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (24. Oktober 2021)

Den letzten Sommerzeitsontag ausgenutzt.


----------



## a.nienie (24. Oktober 2021)

hier war ich noch nie. aktuell wird da einiges abgerissen.


am 6.11. wir die brücke (wiesbaden A66) gesprengt, leider bin ich da terminlich schon verplant und vermutlich sperren sie es eh weiträumig ab...



sonnenhang. irgendwie kam mir der kopf der den hügel hoch fuhr bekannt vor. war dann der @talybont


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2021)




----------



## BigMaaaac (29. Oktober 2021)

und ich hatte schon "1fachnüchtern" gelesen  😂


----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2021)

da musste dir bei mir keine sorgen machen


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> und ich hatte schon "1fachnüchtern" gelesen  😂


more beers than gears


----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2021)

den lass ich mir fürs oberrohr drucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2021)

von neulich, ohne nebel...


----------



## seblubb (29. Oktober 2021)

diese Tasche ey...


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> diese Tasche ey...


regelt.


----------



## seblubb (29. Oktober 2021)

gegen die Logik kommst nicht an


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (29. Oktober 2021)

Ist das ne Carradice?


----------



## a.nienie (29. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Ist das ne Carradice?


ja, super c audax


----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2021)

Schönes we


----------



## stahlinist (29. Oktober 2021)

Wie jetzt, 1fach so? Ganz ohne 1fach-Spruch? Wirklich 1fach nur schönes we?
Das kannst Du doch nicht 1fach so machen


----------



## shibby68 (29. Oktober 2021)

War ganz 1fach


----------



## stahlinist (29. Oktober 2021)

Du bist 1fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (30. Oktober 2021)

Sundownerrunde gestern












Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

falls jemand etwas fahrmotivation über den "winter" braucht...





__





						primitive bike - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## meinhardon (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> falls jemand etwas fahrmotivation über den "winter" braucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mich mal beworben.  Rules?


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Hab mich mal beworben.  Rules?


schönen guten tag.

die regeln sind nicht wirklich kompliziert.





						Die Regeln - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schönen guten tag.
> 
> die regeln sind nicht wirklich kompliziert.
> 
> ...


Danke...ging mehr um teaminterne Sachen..nur Singlespeed? Beispiel...Commuter zur Arbeit ist mit Schaltung.


----------



## friederjohannes (31. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Danke...ging mehr um teaminterne Sachen..nur Singlespeed? Beispiel...Commuter zur Arbeit ist mit Schaltung.



Es gibt teaminterne Regeln?

_sucht hastig den "abmelden" Knopf_


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

nein, keine regeln.


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (31. Oktober 2021)

als griesgrämiger keingangsnob habe ich mich mal auch beworben

("d-darf ich bei eurem verein hier mit-mitmachen?")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> falls jemand etwas fahrmotivation über den "winter" braucht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alors, nachdem @tonicwaterkaese mit an board ist, ist das boot voll. es sei denn der dicke aka @herrundmeister kneift.


----------



## herrundmeister (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab ja jetzt einen Vollzeitnebenjob für die nächsten 2 Wochen als Krankenpfleger aka Gib-ma-tü-ma-läng-ma 🤬


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt einen Vollzeitnebenjob für die nächsten 2 Wochen als Krankenpfleger aka Gib-ma-tü-ma-läng-ma 🤬


kannst Du unter "alternativ" eintragen


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

archivbild


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

Wat man hier so Berge nennt 🤣


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1364509Anhang anzeigen 1364508Anhang anzeigen 1364510
> 
> Wat man hier so Berge nennt 🤣



Kurze Anmerkung, obwohl falscher Thread

Die Tasche ist Mist, eigentlich soll die andersrum, was überhaupt nicht gegangen wäre. 36/16 ist für die Müggelmountains gut, aber sonst etwas dünn. Das Rad macht Spaß😬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (31. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schönen guten tag.
> 
> die regeln sind nicht wirklich kompliziert.
> 
> ...


Das heißt,  es bedarf kein Strava, Wahoo oder so? Dann würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Das heißt,  es bedarf kein Strava, Wahoo oder so? Dann würde ich mitmachen.


Hab ick och nicht...


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

wat für'n zeug?


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wat für'n zeug?


Sehr jut, altdeutsch mit Stoppuhr um Hals...höchstens.


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (31. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich meinen Hobel den Berg hochschiebe, zählt das als Laufen oder Radfahren? 🤔


----------



## meinhardon (31. Oktober 2021)

Flavor Flav?


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

tonicwaterkaese schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Hobel den Berg hochschiebe, zählt das als Laufen oder Radfahren? 🤔


Wenns regnet isset Triathlon.


----------



## Burba (31. Oktober 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1364510
> 
> Wat man hier so Berge nennt 🤣


Ah, Aussichtspunkt Kanonenberge...


----------



## lifty (31. Oktober 2021)

Burba schrieb:


> Ah, Aussichtspunkt Kanonenberge...


Bin ich das letzte Mal vor 8 Jahren hoch, da war es deutlich leichter 🤣


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2021)

tonicwaterkaese schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Hobel den Berg hochschiebe, zählt das als Laufen oder Radfahren? 🤔


radfahren
#isso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (31. Oktober 2021)

Da zieht er hin, der Goldene Oktober(tag). Hier wird's bald nass☔


----------



## red_hook (1. November 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (1. November 2021)

... wenn ich nicht hier bin, bin ich auf dem sonnendeck...



ps: der schein trügt, 500m nach links hat es geschifft.


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (1. November 2021)

Der Wald heute sehr hübsch und sonnig















Leider nur mit der Kartoffel abgelichtet


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. November 2021)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen besinnlichen internationalsinglespeedday


----------



## shibby68 (2. November 2021)

Von mir auch


----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (5. November 2021)

Fühle mich sehr geliebt ihr EINFACHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (6. November 2021)

Du bist halt EINFACH cool!


----------



## shibby68 (7. November 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (8. November 2021)

Sonntag Mittag, 6 Grad, Gegenwind,  teilweise Nieselregen 





Kurz vor Schluss noch die schnellste Runde auf den Parcours gezaubert. 





Ich war der einzige Aktive.😁
Schönen Montag


----------



## versteher (8. November 2021)

@meinhardon:
Du warst also "EINFACH Aktiv"


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2021)

arbeitseinsatz mit der bike kitchen mz



... das omnium hat schaltung, man verzeihe mir. aber es ist pörbl und ich war auf dem so-ez unterwegs.


----------



## shibby68 (9. November 2021)

Das Ding ist obercool. Da ist alles verziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (9. November 2021)

Allerdings! Das löst immer mal wieder son Kaufreflex aus!


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2021)

morgens um 10 somewhere in europe


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist obercool. Da ist alles verziehen





nollak schrieb:


> Allerdings! Das löst immer mal wieder son Kaufreflex aus!


warte noch, dass er endlich atac pedale verbaut, damit ich auch damit fahren kann...


----------



## nollak (9. November 2021)

Ohne Atac würd ichs auch nehmen


----------



## a.nienie (9. November 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Ohne Atac würd ichs auch nehmen


nee, bin eigentlich immer mit radschuhen unterwegs, das harmoniert nicht mit den flatpedalen.


----------



## shibby68 (9. November 2021)

Glaub der @a.nienie ist mehr so ein radtyp vong Schuhe her


----------



## stahlinist (10. November 2021)

Du meinst so'n Fiez-Facker?


----------



## nollak (10. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nee, bin eigentlich immer mit radschuhen unterwegs, das harmoniert nicht mit den flatpedalen.


Dito, aber ich hader immer mit mir mal was anderes als Shimano zu probieren. Liegt aber auch dran das 5 Raeder damit ausgestatte sind 

Gut ne Entschuldigung fuers 4. Paar Rad Schuhe haette ich dann


----------



## stahlinist (11. November 2021)

0° C und Nebel -> die ganz große Garderobe war also angesagt.
Waren dann schöne und mitunter unwirkliche zwei Stunden👀


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. November 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (12. November 2021)

Diesen Morgen auf dem Radschnellweg






Ich bin trotzdem langsam gefahren
#fuckyouiwontdowhatyoutellme


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Diesen Morgen auf dem Radschnellweg
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1371197
> ...


Is besser vong Winterpokal her. Solche Wege sind bei uns noch feuchte Träume


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2021)

es ist noch suppe da...


----------



## friederjohannes (12. November 2021)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Is besser vong Winterpokal her. Solche Wege sind bei uns noch feuchte Träume


Dieser kommt auch eher schleppend voran, er soll dereinst Darmstadt mit Frankfurt verbinden. Ich habe das Glück, dass meine Pendelstrecke zu großen Teilen auf einem schon fertigen Teilstück verläuft. Obwohl ich bei gutem Wetter dann doch lieber über die Waldwege fahre...


----------



## friederjohannes (12. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es ist noch suppe da...
> Anhang anzeigen 1371310


Wir haben hier auch noch reichlich...


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch noch reichlich...


gestern abend über das feld war "spooky"


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2021)

man sagt gemeinhin



mein arsch blieb heute morgen aber liegen... es war noch dunkel (halb 7) und nass als der wecker klingelte. kurzer blick aus dem fenster, wieder hingelegt. also keine weitere runde DGWCX sondern ausschlafen. leider geil.

habe es dann aber noch für zwei stunden plus auf das rad geschafft.

hatte gestern aus der s-bahn einen abschnitt entdeckt, der zwischen zwei bahnlinien liegt und ausgiebig bepflanzt ist. also los gucken, wie es da ist...

auf der einen seite hin

auf der anderen zurück

abseits der üblichen wege

am wegesrand


----------



## Burba (15. November 2021)

waldig 




wässrig






und immer nasskalt
🥶


----------



## meinhardon (15. November 2021)

Tour heute Vormittag zum Weltcup Kurs Tabor. Der Abbau der Strecke war in vollem Gange,  wir sind die Runde mal abgerollt. Fazit 3 Stellen,  die ich laufen musste. Erstaunlich wenig.




Fun fact: wir hatten more beers than gears! Deutlich mehr! 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (17. November 2021)

Zurück auf fixed. Ist halt einfach besserer. 63 Höhenmeter auf 30 km Pendelstrecke haben außerdem eh Schwierigkeiten, die gefühlten acht Kilo der Alfine zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2021)

windstill


----------



## Dr_Ink (17. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es ist noch suppe da...
> Anhang anzeigen 1371310


Was hast du hier für einen Steuersatz verbaut (Hersteller)?


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2021)

Dr_Ink schrieb:


> Was hast du hier für einen Steuersatz verbaut (Hersteller)?


chris king sotto voce purple


----------



## meinhardon (18. November 2021)

Über die Felder









In den Medien Markt und wieder heim.
#strukturschwach
Schnell den Kamin anmachen und ein Glas Bier aus dem Eimer schöpfen. 
Schönen Feierabend allerseits


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (19. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Dieser kommt auch eher schleppend voran, er soll dereinst Darmstadt mit Frankfurt verbinden.


----------



## friederjohannes (19. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1374648


"wohin mit dieser Amphore?"

Bester Asterix ever.


----------



## null-2wo (19. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> "wohin mit dieser Amphore?"
> 
> Bester Asterix ever.


"ihr habt's gehört, wir haben jahre zeit "   und dann diese legendäre szene, wo die piraten mit der fackel in das verlassene schiff gehen...


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> "ihr habt's gehört, wir haben jahre zeit "   und dann diese legendäre szene, wo die piraten mit der fackel in das verlassene schiff gehen...


neulich erst wieder glesen.

asterix in spanien ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2021)

Schönes WE


----------



## shibby68 (19. November 2021)




----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2021)

down by the river



irgendwie waren die kreischendem kinder rechts ausserhalb des bildes interessanter... also für die horntiere...



heute abend gib es angenehm unhippen, großen radsport.


----------



## meinhardon (20. November 2021)

Schade für die Heimmannschaft aber bei dem Namen muss einfach "Stahlross Obernfeld" siegreich vom Parkett gehen.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Schade für die Heimmannschaft aber bei dem Namen muss einfach "Stahlross Obernfeld" siegreich vom Parkett gehen.


auf jeden fall.
wir waren damals vor der WM in fukushima (kein witz) in der halle, wirklich großer sport, klasse stimmung.

die WM war im oktober in stuttgart, hier der mitschnitt der ard








						Hallenrad-WM in Stuttgart 31.10.2021
					

Finale 1er Männer,Finale 2er Frauen, Finale Radball




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## red_hook (21. November 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (21. November 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1375812


Fixed?


----------



## red_hook (21. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Fixed?


Ja, immer. Das olle Ding da vorne nur für die Kontrolletties


----------



## null-2wo (21. November 2021)




----------



## seblubb (21. November 2021)

Clever. Kleinere Räder für schlechteres Überrollverhalten, um weniger pumpte in mehr Zeit zu sammeln 👌


----------



## a.nienie (21. November 2021)

sonntag, nieselregen, zeit für die


----------



## meinhardon (21. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> auf jeden fall.
> wir waren damals vor der WM in fukushima (kein witz) in der halle, wirklich großer sport, klasse stimmung.
> 
> die WM war im oktober in stuttgart, hier der mitschnitt der ard
> ...


Bist Du zufällig mit einem ehemaligen Weltmeister verwandt? cool


----------



## null-2wo (21. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Clever. Kleinere Räder für schlechteres Überrollverhalten, um weniger pumpte in mehr Zeit zu sammeln 👌


haste meine eintäge tum thema gesehen? ich hab echt alles gegeben, um nichts zu geben


----------



## seblubb (21. November 2021)

null-2wo schrieb:


> haste meine eintäge tum thema gesehen? ich hab echt alles gegeben, um nichts zu geben


Hast dieses orangene Leuchten am Horizont gesehen? Das waren die Strava Server ☝️


----------



## a.nienie (21. November 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Bist Du zufällig mit einem ehemaligen Weltmeister verwandt? cool


nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (22. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Das waren die Strava Server ☝️


Die leuchten vong Sizilien her.
Strava oder Lava - hauptsache geil gesurft.


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2021)

morsche


----------



## shibby68 (25. November 2021)

das bike ist einfach nur toll


----------



## stahlinist (25. November 2021)

Yep, das kann man EINFACH auch mal sagen
@a.nienie : sind das TRP-Hebel oder Tektro?


----------



## lifty (25. November 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Yep, das kann man EINFACH auch mal sagen
> @a.nienie : sind das TRP-Hebel oder Tektro?


Gibts da irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2021)

das sind TRP RRL-SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?



keine guten


----------



## lifty (25. November 2021)

Geile Kiste


----------



## a.nienie (25. November 2021)




----------



## seblubb (25. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> keine guten


Eh klar 

Gibt immer Mal wieder Rahmen, die von Herstellerseite aus absolut unsportlich aussehen bzw vermarktet werden und einzig Assoziationen Richtung Bikepacking, Federsattelstütze und Lenkerendspiegel (alles nicht negativ gemeint☝️) hervorrufen....und dann bekommst du die Dinger in den Keller und heraus kommt n sportliches Vagabond, A.L.I.C.E. usw. 👍


----------



## nollak (25. November 2021)

Nachdem das Brother mal umgerüstet wurde musste es natürlich heute auch ausgeführt werden. Macht irgendwie schon ziemlich Bock so. Leider konnte ich die ursprünglich geplante Route nicht fahren weil da noch Fichtenmoppeds geschwungen wurden aber Bock hat es gemacht!


----------



## lifty (27. November 2021)

Das neue Veloheld hatte heute Testfahrt. Rollt gut, die Übersetzung ist schon recht sportlich,  könnte aber auch am tretenden Kadaver uff der Kiste liegen.  Spaß gemacht hat es, ordentlich im Eimer bin ick och. Danke, habe fertig.


----------



## red_hook (27. November 2021)

"... die Temperatur liegt bei 3°C."
Trotzdem iwie 49km, zum Schluss mit Eisbeinen. Grüße aus der heißen 

Badewanne!


----------



## Buttercookie (28. November 2021)

Nicht unbedingt Tour sondern eher kurz mal raus.
Da das Altmetall aber auch wenig Geländefähigkeit mit sich bringt, sind asphaltierte Nebenstraßen das Habitat in welchem diese Spezies vorrangig aufzufinden ist.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Buttercookie schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt Tour sondern eher kurz mal raus.
> Da das Altmetall aber auch wenig Geländefähigkeit mit sich bringt, sind asphaltierte Nebenstraßen das Habitat in welchem diese Spezies vorrangig aufzufinden ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 1379157


Schöner Gerät!


----------



## Buttercookie (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Schöner Gerät!


Für mich, ja. Nachdem die Dame des Hauses einen Einblick in einen Teil der angefallenen Kosten erhielt, kam von der Finanzverwaltung der wohlgemeinte Rat zum Erwerb eines weniger handlungsbedürftigem Neugerätes.

Und die Zahnbehandlung am Hinterrad steht noch bevor. 18 sind zwei zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Buttercookie schrieb:


> Für mich, ja. Nachdem die Dame des Hauses einen Einblick in einen Teil der angefallenen Kosten erhielt, kam von der Finanzverwaltung der wohlgemeinte Rat zum Erwerb eines weniger handlungsbedürftigem Neugerätes.
> 
> Und die Zahnbehandlung am Hinterrad steht noch bevor. 18 sind zwei zuviel.


Happy wife,  happy life


----------



## Buttercookie (28. November 2021)

...und dann find ich sowas bei den Kleinanzeigen. Aber viel Gelände ist ja hier nicht, da braucht's dann auch keinen GT-Rahmen zum Umbau.
Hach ja.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Heute ist schönes Wetter, zwar recht schattig, aber die Sonne scheint. Da das Pornino dieses Draußen noch nicht kannte, zumindest nicht im neuen Gewand...kleine Testrunde. 



Sonnenschein, allet noch primstens





Neues Spielzeug am neuen Spielzeug






Dieser Kacksand hat mir echt jut den Stecker gezogen und irgendwann musste ich absteigen...ging nicht weiter





Der Gerät war och müde. 



Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter wird vielleicht schon etwas auffallen.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Während das Pornino und ich so cruisten und wir gedanklich schon wieder Beide zuhause waren, zickte es ein wenig.






Ende vom Lied waren 30min nach Hause joggen, schöne Kacke. Gibt kein existierendes Schimpfwort, dass ich nicht benutzt habe. Alle Kettenblattschrauben raus, zwei schon anfangs irgendwann und dann mit Krawumm der Rest. Das Gefährt hat augenscheinlich keinen Schaden genommen. Hab es einfach sauer in den Keller gestellt.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Bin dann aber später nochmal nach ihm schauen gegangen und da hat es mir sogar ein Bier angeboten..




...und sogar geöffnet






Jetzt sind wir wieder Kumpels. 


Prost und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## µ_d (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Während das Pornino und ich so cruisten und wir gedanklich schon wieder Beide zuhause waren, zickte es ein wenig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1379257
> 
> ...


Das ist mir auch schon passiert. Ärgerlich sowas.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon passiert. Ärgerlich sowas.



Stimmt, aber wer hats eingebaut...ich. Also kann ich mich über mich selbst ärgern. Die mitleidigen Blicke der zahlreichen Fußgänger...ein Träumchen.


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2021)

Wer liebt der schiebt 



Spoiler: Antriebszickereien



Hatte mich nach Stockkontakt auf dem Heimweg immer wieder über das Abspringen der Kette geärgert und daheim nach genauerer Betrachtung n Stoßgebet an die Kettengötter abgesetzt: eine Seite eines Gliedes (hihi, Glied) war gerissen, die innere Lasche hielt 🥳


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Wer liebt der schiebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haste recht! 

Aber nochmal kurzes Feedback zum Fixed ohne Sicherung und doppelten Boden aka Bremsen:

Fährt sich geil, obwohl man schon sehr vorausschauend fahren muss,  einfach mal abbiegen geht nicht.  Liegt vermutlich daran,  dass ich zu doof zum Skidden bin, aber so richtig Vollgas ist nicht. 

Macht aber richtig Spaß und der sonst vermutlich ne Nummer zu kleine Rahmen ist für den Einsatzzweck perfekt.  Danke nochmal an @seblubb !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (28. November 2021)

Skidden war für mich lange Zeit auch n Buch mit drölf Siegeln. 
Skid-Hops (glaube so nennen die coolen Kids es, wenn man das HR leicht anlupft und dann mit blockiertem Rad wieder aufsetzt) sind so der erste Schritt in die Richtung


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wer hats eingebaut...ich. Also kann ich mich über mich selbst ärgern. Die mitleidigen Blicke der zahlreichen Fußgänger...ein Träumchen.


kettenblattschrauben imer mit schraubensicherung!


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Skidden war für mich lange Zeit auch n Buch mit drölf Siegeln.
> Skid-Hops (glaube so nennen die coolen Kids es, wenn man das HR leicht anlupft und dann mit blockiertem Rad wieder aufsetzt) sind so der erste Schritt in die Richtung



Früher,  also damals so...da ging das auch noch. Aber da hat das Knie nicht rumgezickt und ich hab mir keine Platte gemacht.  Hab vorhin beim Fahren überlegt,  wann ich das letzte Mal fixed gefahren bin...Februar 95 und da auf der Bahn,  also nicht wirklich vergleichbar.  So wie heute...noch nie.


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kettenblattschrauben imer mit schraubensicherung!


Und aus  Aluminium , richtig? 🤔


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kettenblattschrauben imer mit schraubensicherung!


Det weiß ich jetzt auch 🤣


----------



## Buttercookie (28. November 2021)

Ich kenne die starren Gänge noch aus der Kindheit, vom Radball. Allerdings war das eine 1:1 Übersetzung.
Mein Versuch, vor kurzem nochmal fixed zu fahren... Nee. Ungünstig in einer Kurve und Zack, ist n Kratzer im Pedal. Das will doch keiner.
Und damit zu bremsen ist - genau wie das Anfahren - sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

Buttercookie schrieb:


> Ich kenne die starren Gänge noch aus der Kindheit, vom Radball. Allerdings war das eine 1:1 Übersetzung.
> Mein Versuch, vor kurzem nochmal fixed zu fahren... Nee. Ungünstig in einer Kurve und Zack, ist n Kratzer im Pedal. Das will doch keiner.
> Und damit zu bremsen ist - genau wie das Anfahren - sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


Wir mussten früher im Winter auf den Rädern fixed fahren,  allerdings mit Bremsen. Hintergrund war damals runder Tritt und so. Ist ja heute auch nicht mehr up to date.  Kratzer im Pedal ist mir Latte, da sind eh keine Hightech Pedale verbaut,  aber Anfahren ist  speziell.


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

nieselregen tat der guten laune keinen abbruch
...


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nieselregen tat der guten laune keinen abbruch
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1379296


Issen det für ein Rad?


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

nächste woche wieder richtig


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Issen det für ein Rad?


eines, bei dem die 350mm sattelstütze zu kurz ist... fühlt sich wie ein bmx an, also irgendwie...


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eines, bei dem die 350mm sattelstütze zu kurz ist... fühlt sich wie ein bmx an, also irgendwie...


So vong Seite wäre mal schön gewesen


----------



## friederjohannes (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nieselregen tat der guten laune keinen abbruch
> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1379296


Titan Rooster!?


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Titan Rooster!?


scuzi, habe keine wirklich guten bilder bei dem trüben wetter hinbekommen. kann an der mobilfunkkamera liegen, genauso aber an meinen skills.




sorry erik @heroux-cycles this frame deserves a lot more skilled documentation.


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> scuzi, habe keine wirklich guten bilder bei dem trüben wetter hinbekommen. kann an der mobilfunkkamera liegen, genauso aber an meinen skills.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1379320
> Anhang anzeigen 1379321
> ...


Das ist mal ne geile Kiste!


----------



## friederjohannes (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> scuzi, habe keine wirklich guten bilder bei dem trüben wetter hinbekommen. kann an der mobilfunkkamera liegen, genauso aber an meinen skills.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1379320
> Anhang anzeigen 1379321
> ...


Du bist älter als ich dachte 
Geile Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Du bist älter als ich dachte
> ...


der trick ist den rahmen am morgen kurz nach dem aufstehen zu bestellen, da fühle ich mich deutlich über 50...


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der trick ist den rahmen am morgen kurz nach dem aufstehen zu bestellen, da fühle ich mich deutlich über 50...


Da biste doch noch weit weg von. Jung im Herzen und so


----------



## seblubb (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Da biste doch noch weit weg von. Jung im Herzen und so


Aber die Knochen 



Buttercookie schrieb:


> kenne die starren Gänge noch aus der Kindheit, vom Radball.


Dito. War dann paar Jahre nach fixed mal wieder auf einen Radballrad und war erschüttert wie leicht die Übersetzung ist


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

Buttercookie schrieb:


> Ich kenne die starren Gänge noch aus der Kindheit, vom Radball. Allerdings war das eine 1:1 Übersetzung.
> Mein Versuch, vor kurzem nochmal fixed zu fahren... Nee. Ungünstig in einer Kurve und Zack, ist n Kratzer im Pedal. Das will doch keiner.
> Und damit zu bremsen ist - genau wie das Anfahren - sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


das tretlager sollte schon hoch genug sein, sonst wird es unschön.
habe bei den cross trainingsrennen ab und zu schon mal einen aufsetzer mit den 175mm kurbeln am so-ez. bis jetzt aber keinen sturz deshalb...


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Aber die Knochen
> 
> 
> Dito. War dann paar Jahre nach fixed mal wieder auf einen Radballrad und war erschüttert wie leicht die Übersetzung ist


das krasse finde ich eher, wie wenig sich so ein radballrad nach fahrrad anfühlt. davon abgesehen: geiler sport!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. November 2021)

@a.nienie wie geil!!! Glückwunsch   

Testfahrt mit den Dackelspaltern 




am Anfang sogar noch kurz Sonne 









gefällt mir sehr gut, das Pugsley ist auf einmal flitzig, hat sich aber diese 'och, ich guck mal wo ich langfahr' - Mentalität bewahrt  🌴


----------



## lifty (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das tretlager sollte schon hoch genug sein, sonst wird es unschön.
> habe bei den cross trainingsrennen ab und zu schon mal einen aufsetzer mit den 175mm kurbeln am so-ez. bis jetzt aber keinen sturz deshalb...


Aufsetzen geht, solang es nicht in der Kurve passiert.  So bleibts meistens bei nem Schreck.


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> @a.nienie wie geil!!! Glückwunsch
> 
> Testfahrt mit den Dackelspaltern
> Anhang anzeigen 1379356
> ...


geiles teil.
was hast jetzt verbaut? ranger am HR, vorne xr2?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. November 2021)

Danke, Ranger hinten, xr4 vorne   der xr4 fällt ne Ecke schmäler aus als der Ranger, ist aber ok. Hätte eh breitere Felgen vertragen können, blöd dass ich die Rabbit Holes verkauft hab🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicwaterkaese (28. November 2021)

Heute mal nicht allein unterwegs (sondern mit dem @einganggangster), dafür war alles matschig, nass und rutschte:


----------



## kordesh (28. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Heute ist schönes Wetter, zwar recht schattig, aber die Sonne scheint. Da das Pornino dieses Draußen noch nicht kannte, zumindest nicht im neuen Gewand...kleine Testrunde. Anhang anzeigen 1379245
> 
> Sonnenschein, allet noch primstens
> 
> ...





lifty schrieb:


> Während das Pornino und ich so cruisten und wir gedanklich schon wieder Beide zuhause waren, zickte es ein wenig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1379257
> 
> ...





lifty schrieb:


> Bin dann aber später nochmal nach ihm schauen gegangen und da hat es mir sogar ein Bier angeboten..Anhang anzeigen 1379259
> 
> 
> ...und sogar geöffnet
> ...



Es sind schon beschissenere Liebesgeschichten verfilmt worden!


----------



## randinneur (28. November 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> scuzi, habe keine wirklich guten bilder bei dem trüben wetter hinbekommen. kann an der mobilfunkkamera liegen, genauso aber an meinen skills.



Das sieht mal heiß aus! Haste da jetzt die Gabel von Alice verpflanzt?


----------



## randinneur (28. November 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Testfahrt mit den Dackelspaltern



Ich glaub ich muss Nordhessen mal einen Besuch abstatten. Das sieht ja aus wie Singlespeed Wunderland. Traumhaft.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. November 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss Nordhessen mal einen Besuch abstatten. Das sieht ja aus wie Singlespeed Wunderland. Traumhaft.


bist herzlich willkommen


----------



## a.nienie (28. November 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Das sieht mal heiß aus! Haste da jetzt die Gabel von Alice verpflanzt?


nee, heroux hat eine stahlgabel genannt "spoon" im stile der salsa cromoto mit 15x100 achse und 445mm einbauhöhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. November 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Und aus  Aluminium , richtig? 🤔


Kettenblattschrauben gehören aus Stahl! Sonst nichts. Egal welches Elox oder sonst was aus China da her kommt (ja auch Pörbl): Nein das tut man nicht!
Woher ich das weiß?



Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eins zerrissen im Anstieg. Das lag vielleicht noch an einer zu weichen Alulegierung, aber hauptsächlich an einer davor verlorenen Kettenblattschraube. Da bricht auch ein Stahlblatt, oder verbiegt sich zumindest.
> 
> Was ich noch zu China und Alu sagen kann, nach wiederholtem Testen: Die Alukettenblattschrauben sind großer Mist


----------



## randinneur (28. November 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> bist herzlich willkommen



steht auf der Bucket-List!


----------



## shibby68 (29. November 2021)




----------



## meinhardon (29. November 2021)

Herr Rhabarber ist schuld,  dass ich dringend ein Pugsley brauche . Nun fängt es auch noch an zu schneien. 😳


----------



## friederjohannes (30. November 2021)

Hier kein Schnee, nur Nieselregen und Gegenwind.





Wer denkt da nicht an Love & having fun!


----------



## lifty (30. November 2021)

Regen, 2 Grad und windig in Berlin, da kann man ja nur Radfahren!

Im Hintergrund der große Müggelsee, echt gut zu sehen 






Dowhillstrecke in den Müggelbergen






Bisschen Treppe und so






Bisschen Wasser, gibts hier ja doch ein bisschen.


----------



## shibby68 (30. November 2021)

Kleine Abendrunde bei herrlichem Wetter


----------



## stahlinist (30. November 2021)

Same here.
Dat war aber auch 1fachrichticheklich heute😒


----------



## Burba (1. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Regen, 2 Grad und windig in Berlin, da kann man ja nur Radfahren!
> 
> Im Hintergrund der große Müggelsee, echt gut zu sehen
> 
> ...


ja, is schon ne schöne Ecke hier...🙂


----------



## a.nienie (1. Dezember 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Same here.
> Dat war aber auch 1fachrichticheklich heute😒


EINfach einen tag nicht arbeiten. unbezahlbar 🤟


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## lifty (4. Dezember 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1382620


Sieht komisch aus...Dreck oder kaputt?


----------



## red_hook (4. Dezember 2021)

Dreck. Dura Ace geht nicht kaputt


----------



## lifty (4. Dezember 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Dreck. Dura Ace geht nicht kaputt


🤣🤣
Der Reifen war gemeint 😉


----------



## red_hook (5. Dezember 2021)

Dassn Schutzblech/plastik


----------



## lifty (5. Dezember 2021)

red_hook schrieb:


> Dassn Schutzblech/plastik


Alter, ich brauch ne Brille. Gestern uffem Handy sah es nach Reifen aus.  Auweia


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2021)

@shibby68 würde sagen 1fachrumeiern... 



voll in die nüsse



kein trinkwasser


----------



## lifty (5. Dezember 2021)

Von hell zu dunkel...allet dabei, hat was so im Wald bei Dunkelheit!






Schönen 2. Advent!






Wasser muss immer mit ruff uffs Bild






Und last but bestimmt not least...Belohnung


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2021)

da hat aber einer die lampen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (5. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> da hat aber einer die lampen an.




Könnte heute noch passieren, aber anderet Thema  

2 Lampen deshalb vong 2. Advent her, wollte keine Kerzen mitschleppen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (6. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Alter, ich brauch ne Brille. Gestern uffem Handy sah es nach Reifen aus.  Auweia


Bestell mir eine neue Brille mit.


----------



## bollejahn (6. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Könnte heute noch passieren, aber anderet Thema
> 
> 2 Lampen deshalb vong 2. Advent her, wollte keine Kerzen mitschleppen.


Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Bild in zwei Wochen.


----------



## lifty (6. Dezember 2021)

bollejahn schrieb:


> Freue mich jetzt schon auf das Bild in zwei Wochen.


Kriegste 😁


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2021)

viel zu früh heute morgen, aber immerhin wurde es auf dem arbeitsweg hell...


----------



## lifty (8. Dezember 2021)

Man kann es drehen und wenden,  wie man mag. Es ist einfach kalt outside from the Wohnung. Aber Punkte fürn Winterpokal gibbet halt nicht geschenkt,  auch vong Teamgedanken und so. 





Wasser muss immer, wir haben ja hier nüscht,  aber Wasser und ne Menge Gegend gibbet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (9. Dezember 2021)

Nach langer Krankheit langsam wieder den Tritt finden. Das geht am besten mit einem Gang. 




Gruß Maik


----------



## Burba (9. Dezember 2021)

das zählt in Berlin schon als Winter


----------



## shibby68 (9. Dezember 2021)

Hauptsache gesund


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2021)




----------



## lifty (10. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1385413







Amen!


----------



## red_hook (10. Dezember 2021)

Lebenslanger Spaß. A) Ich (links) ca. 1972, B) aktueller Roller irgendwo in MZ-Bretzenheim.
_Mein Bruder (in (A) rechts) fährt heute keinen Roller mehr _


----------



## shibby68 (10. Dezember 2021)

Schönes WE zusammen


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2021)

meister, solides rad.




mal die beine bewegen...


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2021)

@shibby68 




machen.


----------



## stahlinist (11. Dezember 2021)

Sowas kann 1facharbeiter im Druckwesen offensichtlich ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2021)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Dezember 2021)

entspanntes nachhause rollen mit dem Country Cruiser nachdem das Auto beim Schrauber abgeliefert wurde 🍹   🌴


----------



## gpzmandel (14. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387469
> entspanntes nachhause rollen mit dem Country Cruiser nachdem das Auto beim Schrauber abgeliefert wurde 🍹   🌴


Ein Rockhopper   . Mein erstes Mountainbike. Hätte ich gerne wieder. Mit der großen Tasche dachte ich erst das ist Vorne.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Dezember 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Ein Rockhopper   . Mein erstes Mountainbike. Hätte ich gerne wieder. Mit der großen Tasche dachte ich erst das ist Vorne.


Im 'ich hab da was entdeckt' Faden wurde grad eins erwähnt:




__





						Ich hab' da was entdeckt, sucht das nicht noch wer...?
					

Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?  https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/mtb-raleigh-torus-stx-titan-rahmen-26-/1962169273-217-1767?utm_source=sharesheet&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android  Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Beitrag 25077
Allerdings eine Nummer kleiner, dafür aber in einer der schönsten Lackierungen   
Die Teile haben bei mir definitiv auch nen Platz im Herz


----------



## gpzmandel (14. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Im 'ich hab da was entdeckt' Faden wurde grad eins erwähnt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Cats ist aber auch nicht zu verachten die Lackierung


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (14. Dezember 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Das Cats ist aber auch nicht zu verachten die Lackierung


Die waren auch schick


----------



## lifty (14. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Die waren auch schick


Ist Cats sowas Tolles?


----------



## stahlinist (14. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Ist Cats sowas Tolles?


Keinstenfalls.
Es war auch nur von "schick" die Rede. Schick war es auch mal Anfang der Neunziger einen sog. "Splash" auf sein Auto zu kleben.
Korrigiere: es war totschick.


----------



## Splatter666 (15. Dezember 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Keinstenfalls.
> Es war auch nur von "schick" die Rede. Schick war es auch mal Anfang der Neunziger einen sog. "Splash" auf sein Auto zu kleben.
> Korrigiere: es war totschick.


Nein, das war auch damals schon nur peinlich...
Richtig cool warst du, wenn du einen Golfball in der Scheibe hattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (15. Dezember 2021)

Aloha meine lieben Eingänger, 

erstmal möchte ich ein dickes Danke loswerden für die vielen schönen Bilder, Schmunzler durch lustige Formulierungen und und und....
Das Forum war doch an manchen Tagen in dieser schlauchenden Zeit ein kleiner Lichtblick.
Wünsche euch allen schonmal auf diesem Wege eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen gesunden Übergang ins neue Jahr. 

Hochachtungsvoll - euer 1Facher


Gestern dann die späten Abendstunden genutzt um das Marin nochmal um den Block zu scheuchen.

Nieselregen + Dunkel - nicht unbedingt der Motivationsschub schlechthin aber das GPS-Gedöns machte klare Ansage





Geschnauft die ersten paar Meter





Dann kam das Grinsen





Ein wenig Wellenschlagen





Overthebridge mit chöööönem Licht





Lustiger Lichtkegel





Hohohoooooo - 1Fach bissl Weihnachststimmung





1fach zum Abschluss mein Lieblingsbier genossen


----------



## stahlinist (15. Dezember 2021)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Lieblingsbier


Dann muss aber der Klassiker hier:


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Dezember 2021)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Rockhopper 



ich mag Dynamobeleuchtung


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2021)

licht ist wichtig. nady umbau steht noch aus...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Dezember 2021)

Kleines Ründchen mit dem frischen Hündchen 






'ich bin Hund'   






und ein paar schöne Hütten


----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2021)

wie viele hunde habt ihr jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. Dezember 2021)

Toller Hund, tolle Pix, töftes Rad


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wie viele hunde habt ihr jetzt?


2, nur die andere hat mit 8 Jahren nicht mehr so bock... 
@shibby68 danke


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2021)

hatte den farbfilm vergessen...


----------



## lifty (18. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte den farbfilm vergessen...


Janz so alt biste doch noch gar nicht 🤣


----------



## BigMaaaac (18. Dezember 2021)

welcher issa , wenn ich fragen darf ?
vll der Dritte mit Stangerl im Rachen ?!


😂


----------



## lifty (18. Dezember 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> welcher issa , wenn ich fragen darf ?
> vll der Dritte mit Stangerl im Rachen ?!
> 
> 
> 😂


Das ist so geil, da dachte man noch Rauchen und Sport is ne gute Idee, von wegen Sauerstoff und so 

Weiß nicht, warum das heute nicht mehr gilt


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte den farbfilm vergessen...


Hiddensee ist das aber nicht vong Audo her 🧐


----------



## stahlinist (18. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte den farbfilm vergessen...


Tja, schön blöd von Dir mal wieder, mein Michi 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich mal in die glückliche Lage gerate einen solchen richtigen Wettkampfs-Vorkriegsrenner 'ne Testrunde fahren zu dürfen. Vor allem vong Handling/Geometrie u. Ergonomie her wär's mal spannend.

@lifty : mindestens bis in die 60er Jahre warb z.B. der Süd-/Hochschwarzwald mit seiner gesundheitsfördernden Ozonluft 
Hier mal etwas Schwarzwald-Kur für zu Hause:


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Tja, schön blöd von Dir mal wieder, mein Michi
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich mal in die glückliche Lage gerate einen solchen richtigen Wettkampfs-Vorkriegsrenner 'ne Testrunde fahren zu dürfen. Vor allem vong Handling/Geometrie u. Ergonomie her wär's mal spannend.
> ...


nichts geht über eigene erFAHRungen,
aber bis dahin:
tim moore - gironimo? besonders einprägsam die sache mit den kork bremsklötzen für die holzfelgen.

"Mit dem Klapprad in die Kälte" habe ich leider verschenkt, bevor ich es gelesen habe ...


----------



## lifty (18. Dezember 2021)

Schöne Tour, ne Stunde davon komplett am Wasser entlang....ein Träumchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seblubb (18. Dezember 2021)

Vorbildlich: sammeln statt ins Gewässer schiffen


----------



## lifty (18. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Vorbildlich: sammeln statt ins Gewässer schiffen


Na eben 🤣

Bisschen Mittelstrahl


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. Dezember 2021)

next level: Hund + Kind 



Leinentest; läuft 






Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## seblubb (18. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Bisschen Mittelstrahl


----------



## seblubb (18. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> next level: Hund + Kind
> Anhang anzeigen 1389317
> Leinentest; läuft
> Anhang anzeigen 1389318
> ...


Leine, Kind, Hund... Das kann man im Alter schon Mal durcheinander bringen 🤭


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (18. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Leine, Kind, Hund... Das kann man im Alter schon Mal durcheinander bringen 🤭


Jetzt wo Dus sagst  wo ist eigentlich der Hund?


----------



## einganggangster (18. Dezember 2021)

Den guten Affen mal wieder durch den Schlamm gescheucht, wenns so rutschig ist merkt mans gar nicht, dass die federung fehlt...


----------



## meinhardon (19. Dezember 2021)

Wetter zum krank werden-am Scheitelpunkt der Tour begann es auch noch zu regnen





Euch einen schönen 4. Advent. Räucherkerzen nicht vergessen!


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2021)

nach etlichem hin- und her schrauben sollte das mit dem sattel & der stütze endlich passen...
war etwas zugig, deshalb gab es die zweite tasse tee im park.



... körbchen beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2021)

weiss jemand was das ist?

meine erste vermutung war irgendetwas aus dem fischereibedarf, aber ein bekannter, der sich damit auskennt, hat es anhand des bildes nicht zuordnen können...


----------



## randinneur (19. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nach etlichem hin- und her schrauben sollte das mit dem sattel & der stütze endlich passen...
> war etwas zugig, deshalb gab es die zweite tasse tee im park.
> Anhang anzeigen 1389761
> ... körbchen beste!



Dein Unterrohr schreit: "SCHUTZBLECHVERLÄNGERUNG, ALTER!!"


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2021)

randinneur schrieb:


> Dein Unterrohr schreit: "SCHUTZBLECHVERLÄNGERUNG, ALTER!!"


oh ja. ich habe die tage gelesen, man könnte gut ein stück reifen nehmen... über die feiertage kümmere ich mich darum... und um die beleuchtung.


----------



## seblubb (19. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> oh ja. ich habe die tage gelesen, man könnte gut ein stück reifen nehmen... über die feiertage kümmere ich mich darum... und um die beleuchtung.


Schnellhefter (gips in pörpl), feste Klarsichtfolien, Laminierfolien oder ganz billig: n Ausschnitt aus einer PET Flasche

Oder zufällig n Asssaver rumfliegen? Geht auch


----------



## lifty (19. Dezember 2021)

Alter Reifen,  schon immer Beste! Aber mit Skinwall


----------



## shibby68 (19. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (20. Dezember 2021)

*


----------



## Bener (20. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> weiss jemand was das ist?
> Anhang anzeigen 1389763Anhang anzeigen 1389764


Ist ein Futterkorb zum Feedern. Eine Methode des Angelns um Friedfische zu fangen. In den Plastikkorb knetet man Lockfutter (Paniermehl, Mais, Aromen,...). Das Blei hält die Montage am Grund an Position. Die Fische werden angelockt, aber durch die kleine Menge des Futters nicht satt. Fressen aber dann hoffentlich auch die Maden in der Nähe, die einen Haken haben...


----------



## Bener (20. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ...aber ein bekannter, der sich *offensichtlich nicht* damit auskennt, hat es anhand des bildes nicht zuordnen können...


Korrigiert... ☝️


----------



## BigMaaaac (20. Dezember 2021)

ich kenn nur "Noodling"


----------



## lifty (20. Dezember 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> ich kenn nur "Noodling"


Ferkel


----------



## seblubb (20. Dezember 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> ich kenn nur "Noodling"


Du darfst dich sicher nicht näher als 150m an Spielplätzen und Schulen aufhalten 🧐


----------



## BigMaaaac (20. Dezember 2021)

ihr Kontextzerreissserer ihr 😒


wobei ich den Kontext nicht versteh ?!


----------



## lifty (20. Dezember 2021)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> ihr Kontextzerreissserer ihr 😒


Entschuldigung,  wer hat Noodling ins Spiel gebracht🤪


----------



## BigMaaaac (20. Dezember 2021)

bitte was  ?!


----------



## a.nienie (20. Dezember 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Korrigiert... ☝️


glaube er ist aktuell einfach nicht auf der höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. Dezember 2021)

ohhooooo zeitig zum Jahresende wirds frisch draußen.

Ich freue mich sehr, endlich leere Strecken. Da kann ich schön kurbeln und muss nicht viel aufpassen.

Längs der nichtbefahrenen Straße





Schnell ein Eis bei der Kälte





Läuft gut das 4C im Mondschein






Kurzes Päusken





Zum Abschied wie immer ein Bierchen





Dann die Auswertung - nix wildes aber besser als nix vor der Nachtschicht





Prost ihr 1fachen.


----------



## Angemalt (22. Dezember 2021)

Heute zeitig raus und ne lange aber kurze Runde gedreht...


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (22. Dezember 2021)

Was ein geiles Wetter


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Was ein geiles Wetter


Ich habs auch von innen bewundert. Leider bin ich im Winter ein Vampir


----------



## shibby68 (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## stahlinist (22. Dezember 2021)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Was ein geiles Wetter


und was 'ne geile Ecke bei Dir


----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> und was 'ne geile Ecke bei Dir


Gibbet hier leider nicht


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2021)

stahlinist schrieb:


> und was 'ne geile Ecke bei Dir


Ist wirklich schön dort 🥲


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2021)

morgens sun whorship, abends (abnehmender) full moon mysticism


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (25. Dezember 2021)

Gans schön glatt teilweise 



dafür aber schönes Licht 






















und ein bisschen Mord und Totschlag 



Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## lifty (26. Dezember 2021)

Kalt isset und ab und zu glatt. Da schrumpfen die primären Geschlechtsorgane uff unter Erbse 🥶
Schee wars trotzdem. 
Die ersten Bekloppten waren schon auf dem Eis zum Schlittschuhlaufen


----------



## a.nienie (26. Dezember 2021)

1 grad, nieselregen, gegenwind
also nur kurz raus...

freies assi sozi dingendskirchen



someone somewhere




take me to the river


----------



## meinhardon (26. Dezember 2021)

zunächst am Morgen die Lage im Garten gepeilt
Sonnenaufgang 8:20 -13°C





nach dem feiertäglichen Festessen ging´s dann direkt auf´s Rad bei nur noch -5°C



die Wege waren total vereist- slow down, relax war deshalb die Parole











Schönen Abend


----------



## lifty (26. Dezember 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> zunächst am Morgen die Lage im Garten gepeilt
> Sonnenaufgang 8:20 -13°C
> Anhang anzeigen 1393061Anhang anzeigen 1393062
> nach dem feiertäglichen Festessen ging´s dann direkt auf´s Rad bei nur noch -5°C
> ...


Tolle Bilder,  war bestimmt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (26. Dezember 2021)

Natürlich, deshalb mach ich es ja.  
Im Vergleich zur warmen Jahreszeit aber absurd schwer, weil der Bock nicht rollt und durch die dicke Klamotte. Der Vergleich Fahrtdauer/Rundenlänge ist unterirrdisch.
Jetzt gibt´s gleich ein Bier in der Badewanne.


----------



## lifty (26. Dezember 2021)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Natürlich, deshalb mach ich es ja.
> Im Vergleich zur warmen Jahreszeit aber absurd schwer, weil der Bock nicht rollt und durch die dicke Klamotte. Der Vergleich Fahrtdauer/Rundenlänge ist unterirrdisch.
> Jetzt gibt´s gleich ein Bier in der Badewanne.


Hauptsache Bewegung! Prost und schwimm nicht so weit raus 😉


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2021)

voll die suppe heute, außer wenn es regnet...


----------



## friederjohannes (27. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> voll die suppe heute, außer wenn es regnet...
> Anhang anzeigen 1393544


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2021)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1393552


darauf wollte ich hinaus. immer noch grandios.


----------



## friederjohannes (27. Dezember 2021)

a.nienie schrieb:


> darauf wollte ich hinaus. immer noch grandios.


Die wichtigen liegen in meinem Hirn alle auf Kurzwahl.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Dezember 2021)

latürnich


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (28. Dezember 2021)

Lenkertest wg Handgelenk 



kommt aber wieder runter, geht mit der Hand leider nicht 

Hund fands trotzdem gut


----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2021)




----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (29. Dezember 2021)

Wollte bei den Crossern posten, hatte Angst vor der Forumspolizei


----------



## µ_d (29. Dezember 2021)

micma schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1394247Anhang anzeigen 1394248
> Wollte bei den Crossern posten, hatte Angst vor der Forumspolizei


Freilauf und 2 Bremsen? Worüber sollte man da noch ein Fass auf machen?
Ich Stelle immer mehr fest, dass ich mal wieder eine "cheap and cheerful" Fahrradphase einleiten sollte.


----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2021)




----------



## seblubb (29. Dezember 2021)

µ_d schrieb:


> Freilauf und 2 Bremsen? Worüber sollte man da noch ein Fass auf machen?


Keine Katzenaugen, Hose dreckig und die falsche Luft in den Reifen


----------



## Milan0 (29. Dezember 2021)

Positiver Vorbau!!11elf!!! 
Und Bremszug unterhalb des OR. Wie soll man das schultern bei Rennen?!!


----------



## shibby68 (29. Dezember 2021)

Schultern 1fach ganz langsam


----------



## seblubb (29. Dezember 2021)

Und nur 1 Flasche? Ja hat der Bub denn Todessehnsucht? 😳

Was ist das überhaupt für ein Rahmenmaterial? Stahl! Das ist doch viel zu schwer und zu wenig lateral stiff und vertical compliant 😱


----------



## lifty (29. Dezember 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Und nur 1 Flasche? Ja hat der Bub denn Todessehnsucht? 😳
> 
> Was ist das überhaupt für ein Rahmenmaterial? Stahl! Das ist doch viel zu schwer und zu wenig lateral stiff und vertical compliant 😱


Und überhaupt


----------



## lifty (29. Dezember 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Positiver Vorbau!!11elf!!!
> Und Bremszug unterhalb des OR. Wie soll man das schultern bei Rennen?!!


Alter, aufgeschnittener Reifen zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2021)

*sprichwörter des tages:*

es ist nicht alles schokolade was braun ist




sommersprossen sind auch gesichtspunkte




auf der sonnenseite des lebens stehen immer die anderen...


----------



## micma (30. Dezember 2021)

Wintersprossen, wie als Kind in Pfützen springen,..


----------



## lifty (31. Dezember 2021)

Irgendwas mit Bier is immer. In diesem Sinne...guten Rutsch!


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2021)

micma schrieb:


> Wintersprossen, wie als Kind in Pfützen springen,..





danke an ricky powell für die idee


----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2021)




----------



## lifty (31. Dezember 2021)

Mit Hoody radeln, lässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (31. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Mit Hoody radeln, lässig


mit designerhoddie ;-)


----------



## meinhardon (31. Dezember 2021)

Letzte Runde 2021






Jetzt noch Monopoly 


Guten Rutsch zusammen


----------



## shibby68 (31. Dezember 2021)

Nicht gefahren sondern.....






Kommt gut rüber Jungs


----------



## Burba (1. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1395375
> 
> Irgendwas mit Bier is immer. In diesem Sinne...guten Rutsch!


Schade, dass es das da nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. Januar 2022)

Abschluss 2021







Am Boden war es leider den ganzen Tag bewölkt.





Oben ist es immer besser?





Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr, viele Km mit wenig Gängen.


----------



## Fabu82 (1. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1395375
> 
> Irgendwas mit Bier is immer. In diesem Sinne...guten Rutsch!


Spreetunnel Köpenick,immer wieder schöne Gegend und mein Startpunkt um den See!


----------



## lifty (1. Januar 2022)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Spreetunnel Köpenick,immer wieder schöne Gegend und mein Startpunkt um den See!


Spreetunnel Friedrichshagen,  bitte...🤣
Da wird hier viel Wert drauf gelegt,  musste ich auch lernen 😁
Aber schön isset, egal wie man es nennt.


----------



## meinhardon (1. Januar 2022)

rutschelig durch den Wald aka Neujahrstour







Der bunte Eindringling wurde durch die Security schon von Weitem erkannt und mit strengem Blick nonverbal zum guten Benehmen aufgefordert.




Ich habe natürlich mit gesenktem Blick leise vor mich hingebrabbelt und versprochen, dass ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal wieder Venom auflege. Das hat die beiden beruhigt.



Waldumbau Ost- Birke und Fichte war es die letzten Jahre zu trocken

Der gestrige Sylvester-Spiele-Abend-in Familie zeigte mal wieder, dass man mit mehr Lebenserfahrung die Challenges in Monopoly, Tischkicker und Billard gewinnt, wohingegend der jüngere Kopf (Nachwuchs) deutliche Vorteile am Sega Master System (oder wie die moderne Ausgabe davon heißt) und Memory hat.
Erstaunlich war, dass die Leute, die am lautesten gegen hohe Spritpreise schimpfen, offenbar den weiten Weg ins ehemalige osteuropäische Ausland auf sich nahmen, um sich mit großen Vorräten an Golden American und unlizeniertem Feuerwerk auszustatten. Das hat hier wie eh und je geböllert und gerummst.
Bleibt gesund und positiv


----------



## shibby68 (1. Januar 2022)

Södele erste kleine Tour im neuen Jahr. 
Nix aufregendes aber ich merke immer wieder wie gut mir der Quatsch tut.
Auf viele lustige Momente die Damen


Einfach mal biss anrollen lassen





Der Pferd heißt Horst - so nehme ich an.





Was hat der denn?





Brügge sehen und.... Aerolenker fahren





Eis Eis Baby ....... los summt mit





Vong Licht wegen ein Träumchen





Bissl was isotonisches im Anschluss wobei ich diesen wilden Teetrend auch mag





Und bissl wat für de Statstik




Guts Nächtle ihr 1fachen.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Januar 2022)

gutes neues, ihr 1fachen gemüter





noch kurz rüber auf die sunny side




wasser, viel wasser...




blick zurück. kaum ist es mild & sonnig treibt es alle raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (2. Januar 2022)

Den Frühling zum Jahreswechsel genutzt,


----------



## randinneur (2. Januar 2022)

"1faches Gemüt" gefällt mir. Ich fühl mich angesprochen und plädiere für einen Sticker!

Hier nix Sonne, endlos Regen und keine Zeit zum Fahren. Ich kotze. Gutes Neues den 1fachen. 🤙


----------



## Burba (3. Januar 2022)

Gestern ab ins Grau draußen, Radeln gegen das Grau drinnen...










und dabei mal den Sattel fürs neue Projekt getestet...


----------



## caemis (3. Januar 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Gestern ab ins Grau draußen, Radeln gegen das Grau drinnen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1396735Anhang anzeigen 1396734Anhang anzeigen 1396736Anhang anzeigen 1396733
> 
> und dabei mal den Sattel fürs neue Projekt getestet...
> Anhang anzeigen 1396732


Genau. Selbes Vorhaben, obwohl meine heutige Runde vor allem dazu führte, dass ich nunmehr ziemlich gesprenkelt und bisweilrn durchgehend "matschfarbig" bin.

Vom frischgeputzten Rad will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...





Machts Euch gemütlich


----------



## shibby68 (3. Januar 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (4. Januar 2022)

... like a satellite ...


----------



## friederjohannes (6. Januar 2022)

Geht doch mit dem Wetter. Wenn ich nicht die Bahn nehme, wird's irgendwann sogar hell auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## stahlinist (6. Januar 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (6. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micma (7. Januar 2022)

Dreikönige, an der Dreisam lang


Drei Flüsse treffen sich



Am Kanal geht's nicht weiter, die Brücke in der Rheinau ist überm Wasser



Ende des Leopoldkanals



Brotzeit mit Tee, Bier und ..



Über Wiesen und Feldwege den langen Weg zurück



Dann wurde ich noch für die 20 km Straße belohnt, die Kamera kanns wie so oft nicht einfangen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2022)

d1rt chvrch


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2022)

schee wetter


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2022)




----------



## lifty (11. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1401334


Menno, ick will och wieder


----------



## shibby68 (14. Januar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2022)

jetzt auch mit hippen lenker fäustlingen


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt auch mit hippen lenker fäustlingen


und immer noch kein Dynamo


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> und immer noch kein Dynamo


ey, das silberne rack und das waldkörbchen kamen erst MO oder so...


----------



## micma (14. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt auch mit hippen lenker fäustlingen
> Anhang anzeigen 1402707


Find die ja voll ekelhaft,  wenn die feucht sind und dann wegen des windstopers schlecht trocken!?
- ich transpiriere aber auch schnell


----------



## µ_d (14. Januar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> jetzt auch mit hippen lenker fäustlingen
> Anhang anzeigen 1402707


Beste. Muss ich auch mal wieder besorgen.



micma schrieb:


> Find die ja voll ekelhaft,  wenn die feucht sind und dann wegen des windstopers schlecht trocken!?


Ich fand sie nur einmal störend als es so stark geregnet hat, dass sich unten drin das Wasser gesammelt hat bis die Fingerspitzen drin hingen. Ansonsten nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2022)

micma schrieb:


> Find die ja voll ekelhaft,  wenn die feucht sind und dann wegen des windstopers schlecht trocken!?


ja, bei regen vermutlich nicht so geil, wenn sich das neopren vollsaugt.

hätte ja gerne die 45nrth draugenklaw drop bar pogies gehabt, aber die sind aktuell nicht zu kriegen.


> Weather-resistant softshell fabric on the outside defends against wind and water. On the inside, soft fleece traps warmth for a cozy cockpit. Easy installation means you can put them on only when ride conditions call for it.


link zur herstellerseite


----------



## a.nienie (15. Januar 2022)

aktuell ist die tracklocross quote um ein rad gesunken...




dafür aber beide räder aus stahl




bei dem wetter verbrennt man doppelt, also führte kein weg am libanesen vorbei




ach was vermisse ich den sommer. heute mußten wir uns mit dem essen echt beeilen...




das wechselgeld ging dann für süßkram drauf




gleich gibt es hausgemachte linsensuppe, damit dürfte der tag dann zufriedenstellend abgeschlossen werden und ich hau mich vor die flimmerkiste und guck noch bud spencer oder so...


----------



## shibby68 (15. Januar 2022)

Ist das onnium deins?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ist das onnium deins?


nein, das gehört dem kollegen. sein erstes rad mit schaltung und freilauf.


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (16. Januar 2022)

frisch geschmiert und mit Goldkettchen gehts los







nach oben wirds immer dusterer 









hat sich aber gelohnt 





der Schnee war ziemlich verharscht und die Abfahrt entsprechend spannend 



aufm Rückweg gabs sogar Sonne   



Schönen Sonntag allerseits🌴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2022)

gemischtes trio bei der sonntäglichen dirt chvrch



bild vom mobiltel. des kollegen


----------



## friederjohannes (19. Januar 2022)

Sitze diese Woche zu Hause fest 
Letzte Woche war besser


----------



## micma (20. Januar 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2022)

kurzarbeit olé. 


vamos a la playa...

sommerliche 5 grad plus




weiter als bis zu den knien ist aktuell noch nicht drin, aber ich arbeite daran.




danach etwas für den magen




und für die seele


----------



## BigMaaaac (20. Januar 2022)

und, hat das Fußbad zur Säuberung genützt ?!  ☝️  🤭


----------



## a.nienie (20. Januar 2022)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> und, hat das Fußbad zur Säuberung genützt ?!  ☝️  🤭


eher einseitig


----------



## shibby68 (20. Januar 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (22. Januar 2022)

unterwegs mit "Dickie" (Hoppenstedt) im naherholungsgebiet


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2022)

irgendwann mittags aufgerafft und ein wenig gewerkelt.

lager aus der white ind. one klopfen
freuen, dass es keine zoll maße sind, sonder 6902 / 61902 2RS


naby laufrad - danke an @herrundmeister - mit schlappen und scheibe bestücken.
strahler vorne unter das rack rechts montieren, nicht ganz optimal weil schatten vom VR
strahler hinten erstmal an die sattelstütze
provisorisch alles verkabeln (mit klebeband)
erfolgserlebnis: "de kram klappt"

to do: jede menge, aber wayne




das kleinen rücklicht kann kein standlicht. möglicherweise wechsel ich noch auf das mini. hätte das rücklich auch lieber auf der kettenstrebe sitzen, für den fall, dass ich mit arschtrompete unterwegs bin...

schwarztee bei nacht (ich glaube es war halb sechs)



niemand da. top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (27. Januar 2022)

... die welt ist nur ein augenblick ...


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2022)

0,3-fache mopsgeschwindingkeit



ps: es wurden kein viehzeug verschluckt.


----------



## a.nienie (28. Januar 2022)




----------



## Monolithic (28. Januar 2022)

Wegen Materialschonung und Inflation mal wieder den Starrgangcrosser aus dem Keller gezerrt. Der Bodenbeschaffenheit angepasste Reifen waren zum Glück schon drauf; später klebte die Bodenbeschaffenheit dann auch an Rad und Fahrer.






Mit 45/17 durch Gegend und Pampe zur Trogbrücke






Unten Leine, oben Mittellandkanal, dazwischen und nicht im Bild: Dorfjugend, die sich lautstark den Corona- und Zeugnisfrust wegsoff.

Weithin sichtbare Orientierungsmarke in der Landschaft für den Heimweg:






Der TimberTower, mit Ständerwerk aus Vollholz. Auch so eine Idee, die auf ihre weitere Verbreitung wartet.

Fazit: Kondition war schonmal besser. Isoband hält über den Lufteinlässen der Schuhe nur die Hälfte der Strecke.


----------



## meinhardon (29. Januar 2022)

Die heutige Nachmittagsrunde stand unter dem Motto: "Tritt dem Schweinehund in den Hintern!"  Das erste Mal in diesem Jahr kam sogar kurz die Sonne durch. Der Regen der letzten Tage hörte auf und hinterließ aufgeweichte Feld- und Waldwege. Gepaart mit dickem Gegenwind und 5°C bekam ich recht schnell den Zahn gezogen und drehte bei. Ab da lief´s besser.











"Scheiße war´s und kein Kompott" hab ich in meinem ersten Job vom Chef gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bollejahn (30. Januar 2022)

Reste zusammen gesteckt


----------



## randinneur (30. Januar 2022)

Was ist denn das für ein toller Rahmen?


----------



## bollejahn (30. Januar 2022)

Von einer deutschen Massenfertigung. Sorry komme gerade nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## shibby68 (30. Januar 2022)

Kleine einfache Runde für den Bochumer Jung


----------



## stahlinist (31. Januar 2022)

Immer nur im offenen Gelände unterwegs gewesen dieses Jahr, weil's im Wald so modderig ist. Heute wegen ordentlich Wind dann doch in'n Wald und was soll ich sagen: es war nicht modderig, es war eine mordsmäßige Sauerei.

Gravel-Highway an der A3.
Blick zurück zum Aufstieg über Waldaschaff.




Rodelhang zwischen Weibersbrunn und Echterspfahl.
Kleine weiße Häufchen als Reminiszenzen des Drei-Tage-Winters dieses Jahr.




Leider sind alle Trails rund um Heimbuchenthal bis April gesperrt.
Kapelle "Herrin der Berge" oberhalb Heimbuchenthal - bis zur Hohe Wart ist's nicht mehr weit.




Blick zurück in den Spessart bei Dörrmorsbach.
Da hinten ging's vorhin rauf.




Die ersten Häuser von Aschaffenburg.
Jetzt nur noch rollen lassen.




Allen eine gute und 1fache Woche.


----------



## a.nienie (31. Januar 2022)

i'll surf that beach... oder so...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Februar 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2022)

bäckerkiste + spanngurt = kraxe


----------



## lifty (2. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bäckerkiste + spanngurt = kraxe
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1413094


Dieser neumodische Scheiß a'la Rucksack wird überbewertet. 
1+ für Nachhaltigkeit


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Dieser neumodische Scheiß a'la Rucksack wird überbewertet.
> 1+ für Nachhaltigkeit


wenn ich die kiste nicht sowieso hätte transportieren müßen...

hatte DI schon zwei auf dem rückweg dabei.
hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder den bike kitchen donnerstag, dafür sind die top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (2. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn ich die kiste nicht sowieso hätte transportieren müßen...
> 
> hatte DI schon zwei auf dem rückweg dabei.
> hoffentlich gibt es bald wieder den bike kitchen donnerstag, dafür sind die top.


Aber hoffentlich nicht nur wegen der Gabel, oder?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht nur wegen der Gabel, oder?


nein. die verschicke ich aus dem kurzarbeit office.


----------



## shibby68 (3. Februar 2022)

1fach rumgejuckelt


----------



## a.nienie (3. Februar 2022)

kurz für eine paar studien zur oberflächenbeschaffenheit auf die andere seite...





teilweise recht tiefgängig, besonders um diesen steinhaufen herum


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Februar 2022)

Schönes Radl


----------



## shibby68 (4. Februar 2022)

1fach bissl stürmisch


----------



## lifty (5. Februar 2022)

Das 1. Mal sowat wie Sport dieses Jahr.  

Erkenntnis des Tages:

Ich kann nicht skidden...früher ging das ohne Probleme.  Aber der Hobel macht Laune, einfach fahren ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## randinneur (5. Februar 2022)

Erkenntnis des Tages: Fix mit Slicks is nix (jedenfalls nicht im matschigen Wald). 

Schön geledert und mit nassem Arsch weiter bis der Antrieb knuspert. War trotzdem mal wieder schön. 













und gleich mal das neue Trailportemonnaie vom @littledevil ausprobiert. 




Cheers


----------



## lifty (5. Februar 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Erkenntnis des Tages: Fix mit Slicks is nix (jedenfalls nicht im matschigen Wald).
> 
> Schön geledert und mit nassem Arsch weiter bis der Antrieb knuspert. War trotzdem mal wieder schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 1415003
> ...


Was ist das für ein Lenker? Ich komme immer mehr zu der Erkenntnis,  dass uff das Pornino ein Dropbar muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (5. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Lenker?




Ritchey LogicCurve. Hab ich eigentlich an allen Rädern. Gibt's irgendwie nicht mehr, bzw. heißt jetzt EvoCurve. Der hat ein wenig mehr Reach und und ist oben durchgehend dick (was mir so gar nicht passt).


----------



## mubi (5. Februar 2022)

bollejahn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1411622Reste zusammen gesteckt





randinneur schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein toller Rahmen?



das wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt auch sehr gerne!


----------



## bollejahn (6. Februar 2022)

Rahmen ist von krüger.
Sollte jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen haben kann er/sie sich gerne melden. 
RH 55 eff OR 62


----------



## meinhardon (6. Februar 2022)

Gestern den neuen Reifen aufgezogen, heute hat er sich gleich verabschiedet. Bei 30 km/h . Mit Mühe gerade noch so einen kapitalen Sturz abgefangen. Das Vorderrad hat nicht mehr rotiert, nur noch Schlittern auf der Felge.


----------



## stahlinist (6. Februar 2022)

OOuuu, ich will immer gar nicht wissen, dass so etwas passieren kann
Wie kommt's zu sowas


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (7. Februar 2022)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1416127


1fach umgefallen


----------



## meinhardon (7. Februar 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> OOuuu, ich will immer gar nicht wissen, dass so etwas passieren kann
> Wie kommt's zu sowas


Vermutlich liegt´s an der Kombination/ungünstiger Paarung von Felge und Reifen. Der Ron ging ziemlich leicht drauf. Ich fuhr ihn mit wenig Luft, um guten Grip im matschigen Wald zu haben (ich tippe auf unter 2 bar). Dort hat er richtig gut funktioniert. Beim Heimweg mit Rückenwind, bergab auf Asphalt liefs bis zum Kollaps auch gut. Beim Bremsen an der Vorfahrtsstraße gab es noch keine Probleme allerdings kurz darauf...
Das hätte richtig bös ausgehen können.


----------



## sir-vincent (8. Februar 2022)

War heute mal etwas früher im Wohlverdienten und hab noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen mitgenommen.
Bei Eschwege ging es durch das Höllental Richtung Hohen Meißner. Schön war's. Gibt morgen sicherlich ein paar schwere Beine 😁



Rücktritt Bergab hat irgendwie was von Skifahren😅

Die Totenkirche




Immer gut wenn man ein Pofil mit ordentlich Selbstreinigung fährt.🙈

Das haben wir uns nun verdient🤗
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2022)

sir-vincent schrieb:


> Das haben wir uns nun verdient🤗
> Schönen Abend noch.


Das wird bei euch vertrieben?


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das wird bei euch vertrieben?


Zum Glück, das geht sehr gut runter


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Zum Glück, das geht sehr gut runter


Ich wollt schon schreiben, dass die das nach Nordhessen schicken müssen, weil der Franke den Hopfenextrakt verschmäht, aber da verzichten die beim Kräusen sogar drauf. Damit wäre es theoretisch kaufbar


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (9. Februar 2022)

Ich finds lecker, was es hier auch noch gibt aus Franken ist Will Bräu (natürlich auch ohne Extrakt) weiss nicht wie das in Franken angesehen ist


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Will Bräu


Kenne ich gar nicht. Das meine ich jetzt ausnahmsweise nicht abfällig: ist ja quasi schon in Hessen, Kassel ist näher dran als Nürnberg.


----------



## sir-vincent (9. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon schreiben, dass die das nach Nordhessen schicken müssen, weil der Franke den Hopfenextrakt verschmäht, aber da verzichten die beim Kräusen sogar drauf. Damit wäre es theoretisch kaufbar





Nix an Extrakt☝️, nur drin was rein gehört: Wasser, Malz, Hopfen und Hefe 

Alternativ könnte ich noch en Schlenkerla anbieten, dann können wir wild weiter philosophieren😅


----------



## Burba (9. Februar 2022)

heut mal 10 Grad (ist so langsam die Temperaturuntergrenze 🙄)

ansonsten gibt's Indoor-SSP 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (9. Februar 2022)




----------



## mubi (9. Februar 2022)

bollejahn schrieb:


> Rahmen ist von krüger.
> Sollte jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen haben kann er/sie sich gerne melden.
> RH 55 eff OR 62



wo bekommt man(n) krüger?
deins ist mir persönlich leider zu groß.


----------



## randinneur (9. Februar 2022)

Könnte das hier sein:





__





						Krüger Fahrrad- und Fahrrradrahmenbau
					

Webseite der Firma Dieter Krüger Inh.Michael Krüger Krüger Fahrrad- und Fahrrradrahmenbau



					www.krueger-fahrrad.de
				




Triggerwarnung! 90s Flashback Website. Fehlt der Midisound und die GIFs.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Könnte das hier sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollten sich was schämen. Eiskalt Werner Juchems Seite nachgebaut 😆



bollejahn schrieb:


> Rahmen ist von krüger.
> Sollte jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen haben kann er/sie sich gerne melden.
> RH 55 eff OR 62


Von der Rahmengröße her müssten das doch eigentlich 29" sein, oder? Schon ein heißer Ofen


----------



## bollejahn (10. Februar 2022)

Bezogen über einen Radladen. 
Und ja sind 29er mit 2.25 breite. Sehr knapp aber passt.


----------



## gpzmandel (12. Februar 2022)

Jetzt konnte ich endlich mal die Reifen testen. Heute eine große Runde zur Halde Norddeutschland und wiegesagt das Bike wird artgerecht bewegt.    
Also nicht nur was für die Eisdiele. 











Euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2022)

old dirty bastard ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (12. Februar 2022)

kurz auf die sonnenseite des lebens




dreisam




there is no voodoo like eye do




T & kendama




gebäckträger


----------



## shibby68 (12. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (13. Februar 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Muss auch mal sein


----------



## Burba (13. Februar 2022)

nur kurze Runde in den Sonnenuntergang...



anbaden...


----------



## lifty (13. Februar 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1420027
> nur kurze Runde in den Sonnenuntergang...
> Anhang anzeigen 1420028
> anbaden...


Müggelsee ist es nicht, oder? Respekt!


----------



## a.nienie (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## Burba (14. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Müggelsee ist es nicht, oder? Respekt!


nee, war am Langen See (also zwischen Wendenschloss und Krampenburg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2022)

SSCX2WRK


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> SSCX2WRK
> Anhang anzeigen 1420262
> Anhang anzeigen 1420263


Schaut nice aus. Welche Erhebung sehe ich da in Bild 1?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schaut nice aus. Welche Erhebung sehe ich da in Bild 1?


Von Links nach Rechts
Großberg - Tyrolsberg - Hohes Amt


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2022)




----------



## lifty (15. Februar 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


1fachbesoffen


----------



## shibby68 (15. Februar 2022)

NEIN. Immer mit Stil


----------



## stahlinist (16. Februar 2022)

1fach mit Stil besoffen beschde


----------



## lifty (18. Februar 2022)

Vor dem Regen noch das schöne Wetter für ne kleine Runde genutzt. 








Da war noch alles chic. 

Das Ende der Tour war dann so:






Mein erster Hundebiss überhaupt,  naja...nur mit dem Oberkiefer erwischt und nicht dramatisch.  Aber erstmal ein paar Tage kein Sport...fuck.


----------



## shibby68 (18. Februar 2022)

gute Besserung


----------



## nollak (18. Februar 2022)

Shit Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (18. Februar 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> gute Besserung


Danke,  ist ja nix Schlimmes.  Übers Wochenende nicht radeln ist halt doof.
Wie heißt es so schön:
Leben ist das, was passiert,  während man eifrig Pläne dafür schmiedet.  Oder frei nach Berliner Mundart:
Haste Scheiße am Schuh, haste Scheiße am Schuh.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2022)

gute besserung.

hast Du es behandeln lassen?


----------



## lifty (18. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gute besserung.
> 
> hast Du es behandeln lassen?


Ja,  war vorhin gleich bei meinem Hausarzt.  Desinfiziert,  Jod drauf und Pflaster...fertig.  Das Ganze die nächsten Tage und dann ist es gut. Nur halt erstmal die nächsten Tage keinen Sport, wegen Schwitzen.  Nicht zu ändern.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Februar 2022)

na, wird schon  

hatte das auch einmal, direkt vor einem bewerbungsgespräch...


----------



## stahlinist (18. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Haste Scheiße am Schuh, haste Scheiße am Schuh.


Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle 'nen ordentlichen Batzen von abtreten - an den Hundehalter.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: bluten und bluten lassen.

Ich hoffe, dass Du die Personalien des Halters hast. Hunde sind in Deutschland bekanntermaßen zu versichern; aus dem Vorfall muss demnach Kohle bei rausspringen. Und je nachdem, wie sich der Halter so gebärdet, kann man da auch noch schön den Rechtsweg betreten mit Schmerzensgeld etc. p.p.

Bin selbst Hundehalter und regelmäßig schockiert und verärgert, wie vielen Hunden eine Orientierung, Sicherheit und Platz- bzw. Aufgabenzuweisung von ihren Haltern verweigert wird. Ignoranz, Faulheit und falsch verstandene Tierliebe führen dann zu solchen Aktionen, wie sie Dir widerfahren ist.

Sorry, musste ich loswerden.
Hoffe natürlich zuerst auf baldigste und frustreduzierte Genesung bei Dir


----------



## talybont (21. Februar 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Bin selbst Hundehalter und regelmäßig schockiert und verärgert, wie vielen Hunden eine Orientierung, Sicherheit und Platz- bzw. Aufgabenzuweisung von ihren Haltern verweigert wird. Ignoranz, Faulheit und falsch verstandene Tierliebe führen dann zu solchen Aktionen, wie sie Dir widerfahren ist.



Hunde, die als Kinderersatz angeschafft wurden
Hunde, die als Statussymbol angeschafft wurden
Hunde, die grundlegend falsch gehalten werden

Also im Grunde genommen wie mit Kindern, nur mit schärferen Zähnen!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## seblubb (21. Februar 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Hunde, die als Kinderersatz angeschafft wurden
> Hunde, die als Statussymbol angeschafft wurden
> Hunde, die grundlegend falsch gehalten werden
> 
> ...


vergiss Corona-Hunde nicht  



lifty schrieb:


> Vor dem Regen noch das schöne Wetter für ne kleine Runde genutzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1422861Anhang anzeigen 1422862
> 
> ...


hat der Hund wegen der Schlappen zugeschnappt? 🤔 
gute Besserung


----------



## lifty (21. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> vergiss Corona-Hunde nicht
> 
> 
> hat der Hund wegen der Schlappen zugeschnappt? 🤔
> gute Besserung



Wat issen mit denen? Assiletten,  Standard für Allman,  oder?


----------



## seblubb (21. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Wat issen mit denen? Assiletten,  Standard für Allman,  oder?


Berliner Pumps oder wat? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (21. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> Berliner Pumps oder wat? 🤔




Denke nicht, dass det ein Berliner Phänomen ist...Malle in den 90ern...Standard, quer durch die Republik.  Aber ick find die bequem...Zuhause und unter der Dusche. Draußen würde ich die nicht anziehen,  nicht mal im Urlaub. Obwohl...mit weißen Tennissocken


----------



## NukaCola (21. Februar 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1420027
> nur kurze Runde in den Sonnenuntergang...
> 
> anbaden...



Schönes Bild. Aber wieso hast du den Ersatzreifen eingebuddelt ?!


----------



## talybont (21. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> vergiss Corona-Hunde nicht


stimmt - Corona macht vergesslich!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2022)

noch schlimmer finde ich ich kinder, die als hundersatz angeschafft werden.


----------



## lifty (21. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> noch schlimmer finde ich ich kinder, die als hundersatz angeschafft werden.


Die kriegste och echt schwer ins Heim


----------



## seblubb (21. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Die kriegste och echt schwer ins Heim


"Alleggser: wie groß ist ne Babyklappe?"


gibt doch für alles ne Lösung 

Ich geh ma eben das Baby zum Lachen bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (21. Februar 2022)

seblubb schrieb:


> "Alleggser: wie groß ist ne Babyklappe?"
> 
> 
> gibt doch für alles ne Lösung
> ...


Jetzt sind die noch niedlich,  später ist Heim manchmal gar keine schlechte Idee... zumindest in meinen schwarzen Träumen. Aber ein Lächeln entschädigt für alles.


----------



## talybont (21. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die noch niedlich,  später ist Heim manchmal gar keine schlechte Idee... zumindest in meinen schwarzen Träumen. Aber ein Lächeln entschädigt für alles.








in etwa so?


----------



## lifty (21. Februar 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> in etwa so?


Janz jenau


----------



## a.nienie (21. Februar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Janz jenau


ganz der papa


----------



## Burba (22. Februar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Schönes Bild. Aber wieso hast du den Ersatzreifen eingebuddelt ?!


😜


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Hunde, die als Kinderersatz angeschafft wurden
> Hunde, die als Statussymbol angeschafft wurden
> Hunde, die grundlegend falsch gehalten werden





seblubb schrieb:


> vergiss Corona-Hunde nicht


Pisst euch und lasst meinen Kinderersatz-Corona-Hund in Ruhe


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Pisst euch und lasst meinen Kinderersatz-Corona-Hund in Ruhe


ja, kpt schleppleine


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja, kpt schleppleine


Archivaufnahme, ich hab wirklich nen Puli


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (23. Februar 2022)

Der Weg zu den Trails ist heut echt schön gewesen 👀 
Morgen soll's wieder stürmen, da musste die Chance genutzt werden.


----------



## red_hook (26. Februar 2022)

Bener schrieb:


> .... die kleine Menge des Futters nicht satt. Fressen aber dann hoffentlich auch die Maden in der Nähe, die einen Haken haben...


Mord also. Find ich dämlich. Es gibt genug zu essen ohne dieses Morden. Primitive Leute kapieren es scheints einfach nicht..

zorry, mir platzt langsam der Kragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (26. Februar 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Mord also. Find ich dämlich. Es gibt genug zu essen ohne dieses Morden. Primitive Leute kapieren es scheints einfach nicht..


Ah, andere herabwürdigen und mit hässlichen Begriffen um sich schmeißen. Die beste Art, Menschen zu überzeugen 👌


----------



## stahlinist (26. Februar 2022)

Bei "Maden in der Nähe, die einen Haken haben" warst doch gar nicht Du mit gemeint, Rothaken. 
Keiner trachtet Dir hier nach dem Leben.
Kein Mord, alles gut


----------



## herrundmeister (27. Februar 2022)

Wetter war super und die Kette längst sich....


----------



## red_hook (28. Februar 2022)

Anhang anzeigen 1429279


----------



## red_hook (28. Februar 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (1. März 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (2. März 2022)

1fachinjob


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2022)

parkwächter? ;-)


----------



## shibby68 (2. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> parkwächter? ;-)


ja sia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (2. März 2022)

Auto in den Service gebracht.


----------



## talybont (2. März 2022)

Und wieder abgeholt: diesmal auf fixed umgesteckt.....scary (und bringt Muskelkater mit sich...)


----------



## shibby68 (2. März 2022)




----------



## micma (3. März 2022)

Einfach in der Sonne rumgammeln


----------



## herrundmeister (4. März 2022)




----------



## red_hook (5. März 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> : diesmal auf fixed umgesteckt.....scary (und bringt Muskelkater mit sich...)


Mit zwei Bremsen eher nicht soo spannend 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skautkurt (5. März 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Mit zwei Bremsen eher nicht soo spannend 🙂


Ist das nicht trve genug? 🙄


----------



## randinneur (5. März 2022)

Hier dürfen nur harte Crit-Racer posten. Wir warten noch auf einen qualifizierten Beitrag von @red_hook zum Thema...


----------



## lifty (5. März 2022)

Jeder Jeck ist anders,  für reines Fixed Fahren ( also mit ohne Bremsen) bin ich mittlerweile zu alt im Kopp.  Zumindest auf der Straße,  im Gelände sieht das anders aus,  das ist befreiend für die Rübe.  Allerdings ist das eher gemütliches Cruisen denn Sport.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (5. März 2022)

Endlich die Klunkerbude mal wieder bewegt. Nur 12 km und ziemlich langsam aber immerhin die ersten Kilometer drin dieses Jahr


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2022)

one gear
one love




erinnert sich noch jemand an "do the right thing" mit radio raheem?


----------



## lifty (6. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> one gear
> one love
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1432951
> erinnert sich noch jemand an "do the right thing" mit radio raheem?


Wenn ich ja sage, oute ich mich als alt. Da ich aber ein Internet Fameboy sein möchte,  sage ich NEIN.

War meine erste selbst gekaufte Kassette in der Wendezeit.


----------



## bollejahn (6. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> War meine erste selbst gekaufte Kassette in der Wendezeit.


Das klingt alt.


----------



## lifty (6. März 2022)

bollejahn schrieb:


> Das klingt alt.


Entschuldigung,  bitte...ja, verfickte Kacke..der nächste Runde ist mit der bösen 5 davor.


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Entschuldigung,  bitte...ja, verfickte Kacke..der nächste Runde ist mit der bösen 5 davor.


jo. hier auch.


----------



## randinneur (6. März 2022)

Mausgrau, Staubgrau, Aschgrau und arschkalt. Dafür endlich Zeit für ne kleine Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (6. März 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Mausgrau, Staubgrau, Aschgrau



Du warst im Osten unterwegs,  oder? Sorry, Spässken


----------



## randinneur (6. März 2022)

Ich _bin_ ausm Osten. Nach der Wende mussten wir uns erstmal an die ganze Farbe gewöhnen.


----------



## lifty (6. März 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Ich _bin_ ausm Osten. Nach der Wende mussten wir uns erstmal an die ganze Farbe gewöhnen.


3x Grau hat dich verraten,  Farbe ist für Kapitalisten


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2022)

die begleitung mit docs


----------



## randinneur (6. März 2022)

Flatpedals und Docs. Ihre Füße waren warm!


----------



## meinhardon (6. März 2022)

Ich bin auch alt, keine Bange, und aus dem Osten. Docs waren früher meine einzigen Schuhe. Da bin ich allerdings auch nicht mehr Rad gefahren. Davor natürlich Singlespeed sozialisiert. Das hängt mir immer noch an. 




Kalt wars. Deshalb erstmal in die Wanne zum Auftauen. 


Grüße


----------



## herrundmeister (6. März 2022)

Weil saukalt nur ein Bild


----------



## lifty (6. März 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Ich bin auch alt, keine Bange, und aus dem Osten. Docs waren früher meine einzigen Schuhe. Da bin ich allerdings auch nicht mehr Rad gefahren. Davor natürlich Singlespeed sozialisiert. Das hängt mir immer noch an. Anhang anzeigen 1433032Anhang anzeigen 1433037
> Kalt wars. Deshalb erstmal in die Wanne zum Auftauen. Anhang anzeigen 1433039
> Grüße


War Wasser alle?


----------



## stahlinist (6. März 2022)

Wer braucht Wasser, wenn's Pazifikaal gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (7. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> War Wasser alle?


„Spare in der Zeit, dann hast Du in der Not“ aka Nebenkostenabrechnung und ökologischer Fußabdruck sind hier das Motto


----------



## lifty (7. März 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> „Spare in der Zeit, dann hast Du in der Not“ aka Nebenkostenabrechnung und ökologischer Fußabdruck sind hier das Motto


Ich bade immer beim Nachbarn,  aber nur sonntags,  wenn der Badeofen läuft.


----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2022)

ganz schon frisches lüftchen, zum glück meist in fahrtrichtung.


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2022)

gestern


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2022)

heute


----------



## littledevil (9. März 2022)

Gestern Krokodil gefüttert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (9. März 2022)

Noch zwei Stunden bis Sonnenuntergang.
Rauf aufs Grakking-Bike und dann schön galama durch die Gegend juckeln.

Erst mal wieder eine Nomen-Est-Omen-Situation.




"Ein Veilchen auf der Wiese stand" kam dann - aber nee, sind doch'n paar mehr und auch keine Schäferin in Sicht, also nix mit Goethe...




Alsbald dann brechen sich letzte Sonnenstrahlen durch's Geäst bahn.




Und ein wenig später bleibt nur rote Glut und kalter Stahl.


----------



## meinhardon (10. März 2022)

Heimwärts im Sonnenuntergang


----------



## micma (10. März 2022)

Tagesfreizeit,


----------



## stahlinist (10. März 2022)

micma schrieb:


> Tagesfreizeit


Beschde


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (10. März 2022)




----------



## gpzmandel (12. März 2022)

Trotz Alu macht es einfach Spaß mit dem Bike durch den Wald zu heizen. Irgendwie kann ich mich doch nicht trennen von dem Ross. 
Hab mal wieder die Lenkertasche montiert. 







Euch ein schönes Wochenende 
Maik


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2022)

was ist das für eine gabel, bitte? danke.


----------



## gpzmandel (12. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was ist das für eine gabel, bitte? danke.


29er Carbon China Gabel Ali


----------



## herrundmeister (12. März 2022)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Trotz Alu macht es einfach Spaß mit dem Bike durch den Wald zu heizen. Irgendwie kann ich mich doch nicht trennen von dem Ross.
> Hab mal wieder die Lenkertasche montiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 1436114Anhang anzeigen 1436115Anhang anzeigen 1436116
> Euch ein schönes Wochenende
> Maik


Wollte das nicht der Nachwuchs übernehmen?


----------



## gpzmandel (12. März 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Wollte das nicht der Nachwuchs übernehmen?


Jup der fährt mir da zu wenig mit. Er hat ja noch ein Scott HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (13. März 2022)

Ick kann nur Wasser, aber Hauptsache mal wieder biken.  Arbeit sollte abgeschafft werden,  steht der Freizeit im Weg. Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Stahlbieger (13. März 2022)

Zählen 12km auf 1-Gang-20 Zoll als Singlespeedtour? 🤔


----------



## lifty (13. März 2022)

Stahlbieger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1437149
> Zählen 12km auf 1-Gang-20 Zoll als Singlespeedtour? 🤔


Na aber sichi, in meiner Welt zumindest.  Geile Kiste, wat issen da für ne Übersetzung drauf?


----------



## Stahlbieger (13. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Na aber sichi, in meiner Welt zumindest.  Geile Kiste, wat issen da für ne Übersetzung drauf?


😃 44-16


----------



## lifty (13. März 2022)

Stahlbieger schrieb:


> 😃 44-16


Die wollen auch erstmal getreten werden,  ok kleine Räder,  aber trotzdem.  Ich liebe sowas..geil!


----------



## Stahlbieger (13. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Die wollen auch erstmal getreten werden,  ok kleine Räder,  aber trotzdem.  Ich liebe sowas..geil!


Das ist perfekt zum schnellen Zwischensprint, aber auf Dauer „Hochdrehzahlkonzept“. Kommt demnächst vorne ein 46er drauf.


----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2022)

Kann mir Mal einer bitte den Kauf eines BMX ausreden? 

Guten Wochenstart morgen ihr 1fach-stilvollen


----------



## NukaCola (13. März 2022)

BMX sind supercool aber auch sehr ungewohnt zu fahren. Mit anderen Worten... wenn man es nicht gewohnt, mega unbequem. Zumindest die winzigen 20" Räder. Oder soll es ein Cruiser werden ? Evtl. 24 oder 26" ? Das könnte dann 'ne andere Geschichte werden


----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2022)

Keine Ahnung. Will mit meinem Sohn bissl im Skatepark spielen aber auch drei Meter hinrollen. Ist aber noch im Spinnerei Stadium. Mit 1,86 Tendenz aber definitiv > 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NukaCola (13. März 2022)

In Sachen Dirt Bike gibt's auch einiges feines. 26" sind da Standard und die gehen auf'm Pumptrack richtig gut.


----------



## shibby68 (13. März 2022)

Na wenn dann BMX.. Erinnerung an alte zeit und so


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (13. März 2022)

Gibt ja mittlerweile auch bmx bis 29 zoll von SE, Stolen, Sunday....


----------



## Stahlbieger (13. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Will mit meinem Sohn bissl im Skatepark spielen aber auch drei Meter hinrollen. Ist aber noch im Spinnerei Stadium. Mit 1,86 Tendenz aber definitiv > 20"


Also ich hab gute 1,90 und >100kg und 
fahr gerne mit dem 20“ Pumptrack, BMX Strecke und auch mal wie heute ein paar Kilometer mehr. Sollte halt ein langer Rahmen und Vorbau sein, dann fühlt sich das recht geräumig an. 
Das selbe Bike als BMX Cruiser in 24“ hab ich recht schnell wieder verkauft, fand ich im Vergleich unhandlich.


----------



## NukaCola (14. März 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Gibt ja mittlerweile auch bmx bis 29 zoll von SE, Stolen, Sunday....


Modernes Teufelszeug !


----------



## Stahlbieger (14. März 2022)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (14. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Ick kann nur Wasser, aber Hauptsache mal wieder biken.  Arbeit sollte abgeschafft werden,  steht der Freizeit im Weg. Schönen Sonntag!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1436858Anhang anzeigen 1436859


hatten wir nicht grad Rübezahl?


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (14. März 2022)

Samstag











Es wird langsam aber sicher Frühling. Der Himmel war traumhaft, die Luft eher noch ausbaufähig, die Feldwege in Topform.
Grüße


----------



## nollak (14. März 2022)

Aeh mal ne ernsthafte Frage: Warum die Tasche am Lenker fuer die Trinkflasche statt nem Flaschenhalter?


----------



## shibby68 (14. März 2022)

Ich denke es sieht einfach netter aus und ist bissl mehr vor Schlamm geschützt.


----------



## meinhardon (14. März 2022)

Im Ernst,  ich habe mehr Räder als Flaschenhalter. Am AC fehlt einer, deshalb kommt die Flasche entweder in die Trikottasche oder ins Feedbag. Praktikabel sind alle Varianten. Prost


----------



## BigJohn (14. März 2022)

Der Feedbag ist während der Fahrt viel komfortabler erreichbar und nimmt auch gefahrlos eine Bierflasche auf 👌


----------



## shibby68 (14. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Feedbag ist während der Fahrt viel komfortabler erreichbar und nimmt auch gefahrlos eine Bierflasche auf 👌


EINE Bierflasche trinken ist technisch nicht möglich. X-Fach getestet - auch langzeit.


----------



## BigJohn (14. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> EINE Bierflasche trinken ist technisch nicht möglich. X-Fach getestet - auch langzeit.


Aber immer nur EINE gleichzeitig. Wobei ich mich als Student noch nicht mal an dieses Theorem halten konnte. 🤭


----------



## lifty (14. März 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Aeh mal ne ernsthafte Frage: Warum die Tasche am Lenker fuer die Trinkflasche statt nem Flaschenhalter?


Triathlon-Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (14. März 2022)

Sonntag, späterer Nachmittag, Ausklang der Woche


----------



## Docsniper (14. März 2022)

Da das Matsch-Spray immer noch nicht angekommen ist musste das gute Stück dann doch mal vor die Haustür. Erste Proberunde gerollt - verliebt  

Position der Bremshebel hat sich auch gefunden - jetzt muss sich noch ne Lenkerband-Farbe finden.


----------



## lifty (14. März 2022)

Docsniper schrieb:


> Da das Matsch-Spray immer noch nicht angekommen ist musste das gute Stück dann doch mal vor die Haustür. Erste Proberunde gerollt - verliebt
> 
> Position der Bremshebel hat sich auch gefunden - jetzt muss sich noch ne Lenkerband-Farbe finden. Anhang anzeigen 1437762


Orange oder Pörbel


----------



## Docsniper (14. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Orange oder Pörbel


hmmm - da wäre dann die Schwierigkeit die bestehenden Farbtöne zu treffen. Evtl geh ich Full-Clown-Mode und nehm grün...


----------



## lifty (14. März 2022)

Naja...trial and error,  würde ich sagen.


----------



## yellowmug (14. März 2022)

tricky. bin gerade auch dabei an meinem DIE farbe zu finden.
an deinem fände ich blau auch nicht schlecht.

senfgelb?


Spoiler: falscher faden


----------



## Aninaj (14. März 2022)

Kleine Tour mit dem Eingang-Bike und Gänsebabies ☺️


----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2022)

1fachfrischluftgönning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (16. März 2022)

Bisschen sozialistisches Bauwerk bewundern 





Dort noch ein nettes Forumsmitglied getroffen,  zwecks Geschäfte und so, danke an @randinneur 

Bisschen fahren






Und natürlich das Beste, chillen


----------



## Burba (17. März 2022)

werd jetzt ein Jahr lang das nordwestliche Brandenburg "erfahren"...






wird nix spektakuläres, aber schon schöne Ecken gesehen...
und muss mir was mit fetteren Reifen mitbringen, die ersten Wege sind jetzt schon kaum fahrbar...(Märkische Streusandbüchse )


----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2022)

wieder mit dem *winona ryder trekkingrad*  @isartrails unterwegs



fundstück: streichelzoo + stacheldraht, wie bereits im rude-l-faden erwähnt.

körbchen regelt


----------



## shibby68 (17. März 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (18. März 2022)

1fach frischundfroh in den Tag gestartet


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> winona ryder


Wäre ein witziger Name für einen Winora Klunker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (18. März 2022)

Auf meinem Weg zur S-Bahn hängt seit kurzem ein armer Winora-Rahmen, der um seine Räder erleichtert wurde. Der sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus 🤔 
Ist mir aber ziemlich sicher und dankenswerterweise zu klein.


----------



## shibby68 (18. März 2022)




----------



## Peter Lang (18. März 2022)

Kleine Abendrunde


----------



## RennerR (18. März 2022)

ebenfalls 1fach unterwegs ...


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2022)

1fache Tour mit dem Sohnemann


----------



## RennerR (19. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> 1fache


Fatbike


shibby68 schrieb:


> Tour


muss ich mal wieder machen .... hier ein Foto aus 2021 ...





heute  mit dem anderen Surly ...


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2022)

Fattycruisn ist gut für die Seele


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2022)

3/4 der strecke mit deftig gegenwind. sah ungefähr so aus, nur auf dem drahtesel:




der rücksturz zum hq war dann ganz ok, aber völlig verpeilte fußgänger, die nicht auf klingeln reagierten und als wir dann gefühlt kurz vor umkippen an ihnen vorbei geschlichen sind, noch "huch" gemacht haben... echt jetzt!?


----------



## shibby68 (19. März 2022)

Kann 1fach nicht mehr fahren


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (19. März 2022)

RennerR schrieb:


> Fatbike
> 
> muss ich mal wieder machen .... hier ein Foto aus 2021 ...
> 
> ...


Schönes Ogre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (19. März 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Schönes Ogre


fährt sich auch Klasse. Die ByWay rollen saugut. Und mit dem Salsa Bend hab ich den perfekten Lenker gefunden, glaub ich. 

Die weißen Schriftzüge habe ich gegen schwarze getauscht, find ich stimmiger ...


----------



## Burba (20. März 2022)

gestern wieder in der Heimat...
(und schon mit Sommerreifen unterwegs, obwohl noch nicht Ostern🙄)


----------



## Stahlbieger (20. März 2022)

Heute 2fach-1fach-Tour


----------



## nollak (20. März 2022)

Hab heut auch den 1fachen Rahmen wieder ans Licht geholt.
Hatte da irgendwann auch die Übersetzung geändert. Ging heut schwerer aber noch ok die Berge hoch 🙈


----------



## RennerR (20. März 2022)

1-fach Spaß ...


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2022)

jetzt mit kühlbox ;-)


----------



## stahlinist (20. März 2022)

Endlich braucht man wieder eine Kühlbox🤗🌞🌷🍺


----------



## red_hook (20. März 2022)

Bike




Beats




Bowl


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. März 2022)

Ein 1faches flitziges Fahrrad macht grossen Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (20. März 2022)

Gute Nacht ihr 1fachen und startet morgen entspannt in die neue Woche


----------



## RennerR (21. März 2022)

aber heute ...

1fach Fat,
1fach Singular
1fach gependelt ...

Grüße an alle, die 1fach unterwegs sind


----------



## Burba (21. März 2022)

Prignitz












und ein Fahrrad-im-Holzstapel-hängend-Foto hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr 😋


----------



## shibby68 (22. März 2022)




----------



## gpzmandel (22. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Ja das haben wir 🍻 🥰


----------



## RennerR (22. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (22. März 2022)

Nachtrag vom Sonntag







Kein Photoshop  
Grüße


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (22. März 2022)

1fach rumgeklunkert


----------



## red_hook (22. März 2022)

Den Haag, fixed


----------



## shibby68 (22. März 2022)

Guten Abend ihr 1fachen, 

heute war ja Traumwetter. Die Family spannte mich wieder gut ein, also erst zu später Stunde dem lustigen Hobby
gefrönt.

Anrollen für einen gesunden Lebensstil





Bissl Street muss sein...






Mein Freund der Baum...





Dunkel wars der Mond schien helle...





Und zum Abschluss 1fach ein Jever gegönnt.





Gutes Nächtle Rudelaner


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2022)




----------



## Burba (23. März 2022)




----------



## red_hook (23. März 2022)

Bis halb acht schon wieder



leider auch wieder erste Opfer des 

 Verkehrs


----------



## friederjohannes (24. März 2022)

Fixe Pendelei wieder. Im Moment echt nice!


----------



## shibby68 (24. März 2022)

1fach kurz die Mittagspause genossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (24. März 2022)

Dunkelklunkern


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2022)




----------



## RennerR (25. März 2022)




----------



## RennerR (26. März 2022)

heute 1fach mal das Salsa genommen...


----------



## red_hook (26. März 2022)

schöne Gegend


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2022)

The King's A Ruler, The Ruler Rules​


----------



## null-2wo (26. März 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Dunkelklunkern


is das geilste  muss ich auch ma wieder machen...


----------



## null-2wo (26. März 2022)

eigentlich wollte ich mir heute auf nem 50. die wampe mit grilliergut vollkacheln und danach die hohlbirne mit erfrischunxxgetränken auffüllen, aber leider kam mir was kleines dazwischen... heute morgen also stattdessen mit der vorkriegshipsterpendelschüssel zur arbeit geschüsselt,





samstag, sonne, irie revoltés im ohr und ein lächeln auf den lippen.





als wir 2 std. vor dem plan fertig waren, hab hab ich also spontan auf dem rückweg ne ehrenfahrt angetreten:





obligatorisches streetart bikefoto





dann die mühle auf den überfüllten olympiaberg hochgetreten - zauberhaft, die kirschen blühen rosa und pink und man sieht die wiese vor leuten nicht mehr.





irgendwie krass, dass dieser stahlkumpen geformt wurde, bevor dieser berg und der park und das alles entstand 🤔 egal, weiter. neggschder berg:





hier is weniger los, schöner blick ins dunstige münchen und auf die unsichtbaren alpen...





kurz danach treffe ich meinen tourenabschnittsgefährten ernst, auf nem 1944er schweizer waffenradl in (fast) originalzustand. lustiger und gemütlicher typ, wir fahren ein paar km zusammen und fachsimpeln über altmetall 





danach durch unfassbare menschenmassen entlang der isar heim (ohne foto, stellt euch einfach sauviele leute vor) und jetz gönn ich mir ein standesgemäßes erfrischunxxgetränk zu s.'s ehren


----------



## red_hook (27. März 2022)

Kleine Schleife hinzugefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (27. März 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Kleine Schleife hinzugefügt
> Anhang anzeigen 1446000Anhang anzeigen 1445996


Kartograph auf Ecstasy


----------



## µ_d (27. März 2022)

red_hook schrieb:


> Kleine Schleife hinzugefügt
> Anhang anzeigen 1446000Anhang anzeigen 1445996


Kacheln?


----------



## red_hook (27. März 2022)

Nein, nur Neugier


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Kacheln?


mit chaospad


----------



## stahlinist (27. März 2022)

Heute CTF in Mainz.
Um Viertel vor Neun (3/4 Neun) auf die Strecke gebogen und gefroren wie ein Schneider. Nun also ging's mitten rein ins angestammte @a.nienie -Revier. Und siehe da: dort sieht's wirklich so aus, wie auf den Bildern, die er hier so rumzeigt: Kopfsteinpflaster in baum- und strauchloser Hügellandschaft
Zwischendurch dann eben mal nach alternativen Motiven Ausschau gehalten.

Pinkelpause am Königsstuhl zur Halbzeit.




Erstaunlich war es, dass nach ca. 10 km niemand mehr mit Startnummer vorbeikam, weder von vorne noch von hinten. Normalerweise, bei einer CTF ohne GPS-Führung, wäre das das untrügliche Zeichen, dass man die Route verlassen hat.
Dann vorne an der Biegung doch endlich mal jemand mit Startnummer - welche von mittlerer Fünfstelligkeit (def. kein CTF-Starter) und an den Rücken eines Pedeleckers getackert war. Letzterer war soeben im Begriff sein Moppel-Bike den Weinberg hochzuschieben. Aus christlicher Nächstenliebe heraus und dem Inklusions-Gedanken nahestehend wurde von meiner Seite Hilfsbereitschaft signalisiert, deren Inanspruchnahme jedoch von Seiten des Elektromobilisten abschlägig beschieden wurde, weil das Problem wohl irgendwie zu komplex und, wie meinereiner nur mutmaßen kann, erst am Tablet ausgelesen zu eruieren gewesen war.
Nichts ist unwürdiger, als ein Mensch in freier Natur mit defektem Pedelec




Weiter ging es rauf und runter mit dem Navi-Guide.
Kurz vor dieser schönen Aussicht war die einzige Schiebepassage der ganzen Runde. Zähe Rampe von fast ganz unten bis hier oben, die letzten ca. 200 Meter davon mit schätzungsweise 12 % Steigung, Gegenwind, Hitze (wer hat am Start nochmal gefroren?) und
alte Knochen.




Ab hier liefs dann noch schön den Rhein längs und mit nur einmal stoppen aufgrund Gedränges an einer der verwinkelten Engstellen auf dem Radweg () war's nach knapp drei Stunden rum.
Insgesamt schöner Start in die Sommerzeit


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (27. März 2022)

18 km gegravelklunkert


----------



## RennerR (27. März 2022)

heute eine kleine entlang-der-Isar-Tour, aber vorher noch ein kurze Fotosession unter der Bundesstraße ...


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2022)

war ganz schön und nur leicht wellig. kopfsteinplasterstücke waren gut fahrbar.
gruppe recht gemischt

crosser
trekkingrad
transportrad
stargangschottergerät



leider in der abfahrt nach nackenheim runter die kette gezockt.
bin zwar eine ausgesprochene niete, aber meine skills am kettennieter sind eher durchwachsen.
also flach zurück am rhein. soweit ich das sehe, habe ich eine ordentliche rampe und etwas abwärtsschlängeln am roten hang "verpasst"...

zum spätnachmittag noch einmal sonnetanken


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Heute CTF in Mainz.


Du warst zu früh für uns und wir nicht schnell genug ;-)


----------



## stahlinist (27. März 2022)

Schade.
So gänzlich mutterseelenallein, wie ich heute fuhr, hat so'ne Veranstaltung nämlich auch irgendwie nicht so den vollen Witz.


----------



## lifty (27. März 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> 18 km gegravelklunkert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1446291


Was haste da für ein Hinterrad?


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Schade.
> So gänzlich mutterseelenallein, wie ich heute fuhr, hat so'ne Veranstaltung nämlich auch irgendwie nicht so den vollen Witz.


hätten wir uns absprechen sollen. wir sind aber auch erst nach neun los.

wir haben ein paar leute überholt und glaube bei der kurzen rast sind ein paar mtbler an uns vorbei.
ab und an haben sich die strecken gekreuzt glaube ich, da sah man ein paar schmalspurer.

sag mal führte der track an den verpflegungspunkten vorbei?
haben nicht einen einzigen gesehen...

der @hallotv kam mir am rheindamm schwatzend entgegen...


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (27. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Was haste da für ein Hinterrad?


Exal ZX19 mit CB-E110, lrs komplett von Ebay


----------



## lifty (27. März 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Exal ZX19 mit CB-E110, lrs komplett von Ebay


Sind die besser als die Sturmey Archer?


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (27. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Sind die besser als die Sturmey Archer?


Keinen Ahnung, ich habe überall die cb-e110 weil die überall empfohlen werden und ich kann bisherige nicht klagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlinist (27. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> haben nicht einen einzigen gesehen...


Für die Country-Truppe gab's nix. Gegen Schluß lief ich deshalb auch ziemlich auf dem Trockenen. Wäre auch mein einziger echter Kritikpunkt an die Mainzer. Streckenüberschneidungen mit den Schmalspurern gab's zwar, jedoch ging's bei denen im Uhrzeigersinn rum.

A propos Country: der Soundtrack zu meinem heutigen Ritt


----------



## meinhardon (28. März 2022)

Gestern. Top Wetter. Das erste Mal das Rad mit dem dickeren Gang in diesem Jahr getreten. 









Dicke Backen zum Schluss und Zufriedenheit,  entgegen der Beschilderung. 


Schönen Wochenstart!


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2022)

Moin ihr schrulligen Eingänger


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2022)

freewheelin'


----------



## a.nienie (29. März 2022)

heute dann wieder trekker fahr'n


----------



## Burba (30. März 2022)

Klunkern am Müggelsee...
bin seit langem auf der Jagd gewesen nach diesem Lenker, Goldsprint hatte genau einen in Silber
völlig ungewohnte Sitzposition, da ist mir der C17 zu unbequem🙄
also ne 400er Kerze bestellt und dann kann der gefederte Brooks mal aus der Kiste...(Gewicht spielt bei dem Bike eh keine Rolle mehr)


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2022)

kommt schon ganz entspannt rüber das walzenrad


----------



## a.nienie (30. März 2022)




----------



## BigJohn (30. März 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> bin seit langem auf der Jagd gewesen nach diesem Lenker


nämlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (30. März 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> nämlich?


Velo Orange Klunker nickel


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2022)




----------



## lifty (30. März 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Der Rahmen zeckt mich ordentlich an,  nein ich brauche kein drölfzigstes Rad.


----------



## RennerR (30. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Der Rahmen zeckt mich ordentlich an


geht mir auch so, und dann immer diese tollen Fotos von @shibby68


----------



## lifty (30. März 2022)

RennerR schrieb:


> geht mir auch so, und dann immer diese tollen Fotos von @shibby68


Auf jeden Fall hat er ne Lösung für ne Lenkertasche gefunden,  daran bin ich gescheitert.


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (31. März 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> kommt schon ganz entspannt rüber das walzenrad


isses auch... damit ist man wunderbar entschleunigt 
und der brandenburgische Sand hat seine Schrecken verloren...


----------



## shibby68 (31. März 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hat er ne Lösung für ne Lenkertasche gefunden,  daran bin ich gescheitert.


ja die sieht zwar nett aus und hält töfte aber so fehlt mir der platz für die lampe. ich schaue mal.


----------



## shibby68 (31. März 2022)

Noch von gestern 2 kleine Pix. 
Alles nix wildes wenn ich so sehe was hier schönes gemacht wird. 

Ich habe sehr viel Spass auf dem simplen Gefährt, Erwartungen an den Aufbau wurden erfüllt. 
Die Tage wechsel ich mal auf starren Gang

Tschööööööööö und gute Restwoche ihr 1fachen.


----------



## shibby68 (1. April 2022)

Neuzugang wird noch verbastelt....


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (1. April 2022)

Kleines Frühlingsründchen


----------



## stahlinist (1. April 2022)

_*Die Wuffi-Trilogie - Teil 1: Der Gefährte*_



Ganz groß


----------



## shibby68 (1. April 2022)




----------



## red_hook (2. April 2022)

Apropos der 1-Gang, es geht auch wie Freiherr von Drais.
Heute auf dem Markt: Laufrad älterer Dame. Carbon, ca. 4kg.
Der Sattel ist krass ( Sitzprobleme sind aber im Alter häufig).
Der Name ist toll 

Geschichte: https://www.laufrad-fuer-erwachsene.de/geschichte/


----------



## Burba (3. April 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (3. April 2022)

Rückblick auf den Vorfrühling der letzten Woche 










Schönen Sonntag allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennerR (3. April 2022)

1fach fix



Ging mir schon eine ganze Weile im Kopf rum, heute schnell eine 6-loch Ritzel montiert und das HR umgedreht und dann gings los ... mal schauen, ob wir Freunde werden. Dann muss noch der Reifen gedreht werden.


----------



## shibby68 (3. April 2022)

Södele so ein Sonntag Abend eignet sich doch immer gut für eine kleine Proberoll-Runde.

Also mal schnell den 1fachen Campingflitzer ausgeführt.

Noch schnell die untergehende Sonne geniessen





kurzes Gebastel. Griffe aus der Restekiste, neuer Bremszug, Sattel, Satteltasche und Flaschenhalter.
Schutzbleche werden wohl auch weichen zugunsten breiterer Pellen.


Dann ein bisschen Mauerwerk gucken





Immer schön vom Licht fernhalten





und zum Abschluss Lichtergucken






Gutes Nächtle euch 1fachen und morgen einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2022)

irgendwie ist heute der wurm drin, aufstehen um sieben, trotz day off...
immerhin habe ich es kurz raus geschafft.

wenig wasser im rhein aktuell


was die natur noch zurückhält, liefert die dose: dick farbe!









						Graffiti in Mainz – Hall of fame am alten Rohrlager
					

Auf dem Gelände des Alten Rohrlagers in Mainz ist in den letzten Monaten eine neue Hall of fame entstanden. D.h. dort kann während der “Öffnungszeiten” legal gemalt werden, es gibt Wänd…




					dosenkunst.de
				




... und ich muß mehr fahren (oder mehr essen), die knielinge rutschen


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (6. April 2022)

Tempovorbild heut 






aber irgendwann ist man trotzdem oben 



Blick zum Harz 



right tool for the job 






Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2022)

Jungs absolut gute Stimmung dank eurer pix


----------



## nollak (6. April 2022)

Grad auch mal noch ne Runde durch den Wald gefahren.


----------



## randinneur (6. April 2022)

Zählt die 1fache Feierabendrunde als Tour? Dann hier ein shibbyeskes Nachtbild aus der Serie "Muffenstahl vor urbanen Segmenttoren"


----------



## shibby68 (6. April 2022)

Vollgut


----------



## Kittie (6. April 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Vollgut


Aber sowas von....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Zählt die 1fache Feierabendrunde als Tour? Dann hier ein shibbyeskes Nachtbild aus der Serie "Muffenstahl vor urbanen Segmenttoren"
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1453065


bin noch nicht sicher welcher peregrine aufbau hier aus dem forum mich mehr packt...
... aber das ding ist geil!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (8. April 2022)

Mit dem Eisenschwein unterwegs zum Hundeposen  












Schönen Abend allerseits


----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (9. April 2022)

Einenhattanoch


----------



## shibby68 (10. April 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2022)

sau-bär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2022)

noch steht uns das wasser nicht bis zum hals...


----------



## nollak (12. April 2022)

Heut mal wieder bissle mit dem Brother unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (12. April 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Heut mal wieder bissle mit dem Brother unterwegs gewesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1456630
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1456632
> Anhang anzeigen 1456633


Sehr schön! Big Bro oder?


----------



## shibby68 (12. April 2022)




----------



## stahlinist (12. April 2022)

Zum Bildausschnitt oben rechts musst Du aber noch irgendwas erklären tun🧐


----------



## nollak (12. April 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Big Bro oder?


Danke dir und jep ist das BigBro.


----------



## meinhardon (13. April 2022)

Gestern



Urlaubbär


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2022)

stahlinist schrieb:


> Zum Bildausschnitt oben rechts musst Du aber noch irgendwas erklären tun🧐


War mir auch ein Rätsel. Konnte ich selbst nach 4 Bierchen 1fach nicht auflösen


----------



## Rommos (13. April 2022)

Gestern und heute unterwegs gewesen, kurze Hose, kurzes Shirt, einfach schön gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2022)

Das Bike ist einfach grandios


----------



## shibby68 (13. April 2022)




----------



## lifty (13. April 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


>


Is det weiße Rad von deiner Frau? Sieht winzig aus


----------



## stahlinist (13. April 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Is det weiße Rad von deiner Frau? Sieht winzig aus


Optische Täuschung: @shibby68 tut halt einfach gigantisch sein.
Muss man wissen☝️


----------



## shibby68 (14. April 2022)

Ihr habt beide fast Recht. Rad ist von meiner Tochter und ich bin maximal Mittelklein


----------



## shibby68 (14. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (14. April 2022)

Massephase 





Jetzt schnell die Family nach Hause geleiten und ab ins Gelände


----------



## shibby68 (14. April 2022)

Ab morgen Mal wieder weniger Bilder. 
Total platt und extrem Happy


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2022)

1fach weitermachen 👊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2022)

gerade zurück von der "gartenarbeit"


----------



## Angemalt (15. April 2022)

Schöner Feiertagsausritt


----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2022)

So die Damen die erste Hälfte des Urlaubs ist rum. 
Hab echt Sahne mit dem Wetter gehabt und da ich meine Teller leider immer brav leer esse klappt's morgen bestimmt auch wenn es Richtung Strand geht. Dünencruising ist ja auch was feines.


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2022)

eigentlich sollten heute lockere, naja wahrscheinlich doch zügige 80km mit kaffestop in ffm absolviert werden, aber ich hatte keine lust auf feiertagspassanten und adfc warrior...

also um halb zwei mit Dickie Hoppenstedt auf die andere rheinseite. setup noch nicht ganz optimal, aber der umbau auf den 12grad sqlab lenker war goldrichtig.

kettenspannung eher track slack, also schnell nachgespannt. warum habe ich zwei 8er dabei?

keinen plan...

hinter schierstein dann endlich weg von den straßen




eine flasche ist schon eher optimistisch.
immerhin war der hahn am friedhof wieder auf. danke schön.




ein paar meter weiter war die baummafia mit schwerem gerät zu gange :-(

fahre das tao ja nicht so oft und habe erst wieder ein gefühl dafür erfahren müßen.
die erste deutlich abfahrt hat saumäßig spass gemacht, aber light feet = heavy on the oberkörper...

vielleicht ganz gut, dass die lokale abfahrtsstrecke aktuell noch gesperrt ist.




irgendwie hatte ich bock auf ein radler und irgendeinen snack, leider war das büdchen zu




abfahrt ist ganz schon weit verzweigt mittlerweile, kann verstehen, dass es da stress gibt.
hier habe ich gekniffen. sieht auf dem bild aber harmlos aus.




das dumme an der runde, man muß durch die stadt zurück...
am bhf noch etwas zum snacken, bin ohne riegel, nüsschen oder so los...




so. jetzt habe ich harte oberschenkel und der ganze brustkorb ist verspannt...

egal, war geil. if it's not fixed, it's broken.

ps: brakeless wäre ich jetzt ein puzzle mit über 1.000 teilen


----------



## RennerR (15. April 2022)

war heute auch wieder 1fach und fix unterwegs...


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2022)

Heute morgen Waldrunde vor dem Einkaufen





Selbe Location eine Woche davor 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (16. April 2022)

Kleines Verdauerli zwischen den feiertäglichen Höhepunkten.







Nachher noch ins Fass mit Osterwasser fallen...
Frohe Ostern


----------



## rainozeros (17. April 2022)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Wienerwald!


----------



## shibby68 (17. April 2022)

Urlaub Teil 2


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2022)

aus aktuellem anlass


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2022)

mit radschuhen sieht selbst rumliegen sportlich aus ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2022)

geiles wetter heute, da kann man nur


----------



## stahlinist (17. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> geiles wetter heute, da kann man nur


oh ja, da kann man nur


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (17. April 2022)

24 km gegen den Muskelkater der letzten Trainingstage angeklunkert...


----------



## micma (17. April 2022)




----------



## Burba (18. April 2022)

der wies wohl einst den Weg gen Perleberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (18. April 2022)

Ohne Worte, toller Tag.


----------



## stahlinist (18. April 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte, toller Tag.



2 (🕛🕐🕑🕒🕓🕔🕕🕖🕗🕘🕙🕚🕛)  + ☀️ + 🚴🏻‍♂️ + 🍺 + 🏖 = ohne Worte

So vielleicht?


----------



## shibby68 (18. April 2022)




----------



## Burba (19. April 2022)

Prignitz lohnt sich...


----------



## meinhardon (19. April 2022)

Gestern Abend



Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (19. April 2022)

rosa blüten...



... und ein teechen


----------



## shibby68 (19. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (20. April 2022)

Gestern noch einen 1fachen Abend verlebt


----------



## shibby68 (21. April 2022)

Urlaub Teil 2 - 1fach gut rumbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (22. April 2022)

Top Urlaub
Family hatte Spass, lecker Bier am Strand, viel gefuttert und ordentlich geradelt. Jetzt leider wieder zurück in den nicht immer 1fachen Alltag


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (23. April 2022)

Bisschen Waldautobahn und Bisschen wurzelige Waldwege, ich mag die Smart Sam aufm Klunker leiden! Knapp 20km bei top Wetter!


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (24. April 2022)

Gestern.
Vaddi hatte vormittags noch Ausbildung bei der Feuerwehr, Kinder und Frau dagegen schon einen Termin bei den Schwiegereltern. Vaddi durfte mit dem Rad nachkommen.  
Nachmittags schließlich die 110km Strecke unter die Räder genommen (vom östlichsten Ostthüringen ins schöne Sachsen Anhalt), allerdings nicht wie vom guggle Mops vorgeschlagen, sondern soviel Feldweg und dörflichste Wege wie irgend möglich eingebaut. Zweimal habe ich auf die Faltkarte geschaut, sonst nur nach Sonne navigiert und mich von der Wegbeschaffenheit inspirieren lassen. Deshalb gab´s natürlich Umwege und Feldwege, die im Nirgends endeten. 









































die Bilder sind chronologisch
hintenraus wurde es herrlich, wenn auch hart- viel Pflaster und knackige Anstiege
den Schlauch des Hinterrades musste ich wechseln- er hatte die Durchschläge nicht vertragen
das Rad hat den Härtetest für die längere Exkursion im Juni bestanden
ich habe nach der Ankunft mehr Käsebrote als Bierflaschen geschafft- gibt´s auch nicht alle Tage
Schönen Sonntag Euch!


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (24. April 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Gestern.
> Vaddi hatte vormittags noch Ausbildung bei der Feuerwehr, Kinder und Frau dagegen schon einen Termin bei den Schwiegereltern. Vaddi durfte mit dem Rad nachkommen.
> Nachmittags schließlich die 110km Strecke unter die Räder genommen (vom östlichsten Ostthüringen ins schöne Sachsen Anhalt), allerdings nicht wie vom guggle Mops vorgeschlagen, sondern soviel Feldweg und dörflichste Wege wie irgend möglich eingebaut. Zweimal habe ich auf die Faltkarte geschaut, sonst nur nach Sonne navigiert und mich von der Wegbeschaffenheit inspirieren lassen. Deshalb gab´s natürlich Umwege und Feldwege, die im Nirgends endeten.
> Anhang anzeigen 1464954Anhang anzeigen 1464955Anhang anzeigen 1464959Anhang anzeigen 1464962Anhang anzeigen 1464963Anhang anzeigen 1464964Anhang anzeigen 1464965Anhang anzeigen 1464966Anhang anzeigen 1464967Anhang anzeigen 1464968Anhang anzeigen 1464969Anhang anzeigen 1464971Anhang anzeigen 1464972Anhang anzeigen 1464973Anhang anzeigen 1464974Anhang anzeigen 1464977Anhang anzeigen 1464979Anhang anzeigen 1464982Anhang anzeigen 1464983Anhang anzeigen 1464985
> ...


sehr geil und sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (24. April 2022)

Finde ich auch, mein Neid ist Dir gewiss.


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2022)

ordentlich was geschaft 
untergrund sieht aus wie bei uns...


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2022)

treffen der nutztiere:

das no drama lama

der aluesel

die stahlziege


----------



## lifty (24. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> treffen der nutztiere:
> 
> das no drama lama
> Anhang anzeigen 1465016
> ...



Dein Begleiter fährt komplett fixed?


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Dein Begleiter fährt komplett fixed?


brakeless ja, skills für 10.


----------



## lifty (24. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> brakeless ja, skills für 10.


Respekt,  wers kann! Nicht schlecht


----------



## shibby68 (24. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (24. April 2022)

Bevor der dicke Regen kommt nochmal schwere Beine machen


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2022)

es hat hier nur kurz etwas gepieselt, klar wann, oder!?


----------



## shibby68 (25. April 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es hat hier nur kurz etwas gepieselt, klar wann, oder!?
> Anhang anzeigen 1465946


Ehrensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (25. April 2022)

Raps wohin man schaut....









Grüße vom RapsRegent-Südwest gehen in den Norden zu @Stefan090801 und Lotte


----------



## caemis (25. April 2022)

Hab mal niedrigere Luftdrücke probiert...


----------



## Burba (26. April 2022)




----------



## stuhli (26. April 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Hab mal niedrigere Luftdrücke probiert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1466001


Naja…..isja nur unten platt


----------



## caemis (26. April 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Naja…..isja nur unten platt


Eben. Einmal umgedreht, ist unten wieder Luft


----------



## BigMaaaac (26. April 2022)

Knicke passieren beim Faltreifen halt


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Eben. Einmal umgedreht, ist unten wieder Luft


der trick ist das rad so schnell zu drehen, dass der reifen gar nicht merkt, dass er luftlos ist.


----------



## shibby68 (27. April 2022)




----------



## Peter Lang (27. April 2022)

Heute mal mit dem Singlespeed bei den Nachbarn in Frankreich unterwegs gewesen.



In


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (27. April 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Respekt,  wers kann! Nicht schlecht





Ja das musste ich vor paar Jahren auch immer machen. Fixed Brakeless. Muss nicht mehr sein, vorallem die 800m 14% Anstieg mit 50/17


----------



## shibby68 (27. April 2022)

Bevor die Nachtschicht beginnt noch ein wenig "the allday" Programm

Ab ins Licht





N Ründchen Frogger





1Fach ein schöner Baum





Schönes GRÜN und fein geschottert





Herrliches Licht im Feld und Lasso-Show





Kessel Buntes - glaube ich





und gutes Nächtle


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1467228
> Ja das musste ich vor paar Jahren auch immer machen. Fixed Brakeless. Muss nicht mehr sein, vorallem die 800m 14% Anstieg mit 50/17


Weißt du, warum da die getretene Leistung so "gering" geschätzt wurde?


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2022)

Auf die Werte habe ich noch nie geschaut und kann dir nicht sagen in welchem Verhältnis das steht.
Vielleicht belüge ich ja auch Strava (und mich selbst) und habe nicht ganz korrekt mein Gewicht eingetragen


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Auf die Werte habe ich noch nie geschaut und kann dir nicht sagen in welchem Verhältnis das steht.
> Vielleicht belüge ich ja auch Strava (und mich selbst) und habe nicht ganz korrekt mein Gewicht eingetragen


Ich bin grade noch fasziniert davon, dass man da auch Fahrräder angeben kann. Geht das nur, wenn man den Monatsbeitrag blecht?


----------



## nollak (28. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin grade noch fasziniert davon, dass man da auch Fahrräder angeben kann. Geht das nur, wenn man den Monatsbeitrag blecht?


Nope das geht auch so, darueber halte ich den Ueberblick wieviel km die Raeder so haben. Versuche auch die Verschleissteile regelmaessig zu wechseln, aber das klappt nur so semi gut  (Was aber an meiner Faulheit liegt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Nope das geht auch so, darueber halte ich den Ueberblick wieviel km die Raeder so haben. Versuche auch die Verschleissteile regelmaessig zu wechseln, aber das klappt nur so semi gut  (Was aber an meiner Faulheit liegt.)


Mach ich auch so. Verschleißteile ist mir zu stressig / bin ich zu faul.
Aber einmalig anlegen und Erstgewicht eintragen. Danach weise ich nur die Touren den Rädern zu.
KJ / Watt oder was auch immer ist nicht interessant für mich


----------



## Milan0 (28. April 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin grade noch fasziniert davon, dass man da auch Fahrräder angeben kann. Geht das nur, wenn man den Monatsbeitrag blecht?


Kein Premium, keine Segmentjagten, keine Bestenlisten, maximal für meine Abonennten sichtbar


----------



## BigJohn (28. April 2022)

Ihr erzählt mir was von Faulheit und ich hab grade das erste mal die Einstellungen von Strava geöffnet  😅


----------



## nollak (28. April 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Mach ich auch so. Verschleißteile ist mir zu stressig / bin ich zu faul.
> Aber einmalig anlegen und Erstgewicht eintragen. Danach weise ich nur die Touren den Rädern zu.
> KJ / Watt oder was auch immer ist nicht interessant für mich


Jap selbe hier!


----------



## bollejahn (28. April 2022)

Freien halben Tag genutzt. Endlich seid gefühlt einer Ewigkeit wieder auf der Maschine gesessen.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (28. April 2022)

Abgeschottert


----------



## shibby68 (29. April 2022)

die kiste ist sehr stilvoll finde ich


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (29. April 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> die kiste ist sehr stilvoll finde ich


Du wirst es hassen wenn der neue Rahmen da ist 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## shibby68 (29. April 2022)




----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2022)

bestes englisches badewetter da draussen...

... zum glück die woche ab und an raus geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (30. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (30. April 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2022)

Gutes Nächtle und morgen einen guten Wochenstart. Bleibt gesund


----------



## shibby68 (2. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen, 

schwere Beine von gestern also gemütlich in den Job gerollt.
Kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden welches meiner Räder ich derzeit am liebsten fahre.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2022)

"kurze" runde in rheinhessisch rapsodien

wir leben hier ja on-the-edge, immer in oder an der einflugschneisse


extra für das #rudel hier her gefahren, aber keine wölfe da.

dafür auf dem nächsten hügel ein golfplatz, wtf?

diverse untergründe, meist mauselöchertrails


wie gesagt, wollte nur kurz mit dem rad raus. waren dann auch nur solide fünf stunden und irgendetwas um die 70km... thank you S.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2022)

morsche


in bester "wirf-alles-in-den-korb" manier...


----------



## µ_d (2. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1470195


Fährst du Rückwärts?


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2022)

µ_d schrieb:


> Fährst du Rückwärts?


manchmal, aber nicht freihändig.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> manchmal, aber nicht freihändig.


Und wenn, dann nur auf dem Vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (2. Mai 2022)

1. Mai Runde


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (2. Mai 2022)

Heute mit anderem Begleiter gerollt


----------



## dudsen (2. Mai 2022)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> 1. Mai RundeAnhang anzeigen 1470445Anhang anzeigen 1470446Anhang anzeigen 1470447Anhang anzeigen 1470449Anhang anzeigen 1470450Anhang anzeigen 1470451Anhang anzeigen 1470453


Wie rollen denn die Bonkers?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre die jetzt gute 2.5t km auf der Pendelmöhre. Mir gefällt er, habe allerdings keine Scherben und glatten Asphalt hier auf dem Radweg in die Arbeit ...


----------



## shibby68 (3. Mai 2022)

Moin ihr 1fachen, 

herrlich war der gestrige Abend. Nach dem Krafttraining spontan Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen. Fuhrparksichtigung ergab Lust auf 20".

Schön leer hier, kennt man tagsüber ganz anders





1facher Blick Richtung See. Nicht spektakulär aber ich mag es








Unglaublicher Wasserfall - hatte etwas Angst, dass der Hobel weggespült wird





Zurück over the bridge





candle light fürs Klappi





Und Herr shibby wie war die Tour? Ich sag mal so....


----------



## herrundmeister (3. Mai 2022)

dudsen schrieb:


> Wie rollen denn die Bonkers?


rollen gut, sobald es etwas matschig wird ist aber fertig. Habe hier auch kein pannenanfälliges Terain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2022)

no more casual monday,

ab heute herrscht ordnung im korb...


----------



## stuhli (3. Mai 2022)

Nabenschaltung kaputt = QuasiSinglespeed




Mitm Leihrad an der Nordsee


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (5. Mai 2022)

1fach mal fast 34 km 🤣🤣 36/20 ist schon merklich trittfrequenzfordernder als 42/20


----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2022)

kommt gut ins we ihr schlingel


----------



## Milan0 (6. Mai 2022)

Hoch die Hände, Wochenende


----------



## lifty (6. Mai 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Hoch die Hände, Wochenende
> Anhang anzeigen 1472672


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2022)

Das Kona war 1fach angepisst dass die anderen Kisten mehr raus dürfen


----------



## shibby68 (6. Mai 2022)

Dicke Beine und paar Kannen. Gutes Leben. 1fach aber gut


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2022)

kleiner eindruck von der mass heute. nur kleine bilder wegen persönlichkeitsrechten und so...





je nach zählung um die 160 menschen + räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (7. Mai 2022)

Gönnierung auf allen Ebenen


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Mai 2022)

Heute nochmal einfach unterwegs im Ballungsgebiet.Echt nervig wenn alles so total überlaufen ist.


----------



## randinneur (8. Mai 2022)

Die besten Touren haben kein Ziel und einen Tag Zeit 







schönen Wochenstart den 1fachen


----------



## meinhardon (9. Mai 2022)

Schön war's







Und jetzt,  ab in die Arbeit .


----------



## shibby68 (9. Mai 2022)

Bummelige Abendrunde


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2022)

erst gegen das 11. gebot verstossen, damit die lady zufrieden ist


dann nix wie raus, bevor ich noch irgendetwas im haus machen muß...
erst zu den nachbarn in den pool

danach an den rhein 1fach sonne tanken, photosynthese und so...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Mai 2022)

tagesziel knapp verfehlt
...

immerhin komme ich jetzt per rad in den pool, auch wenn das kettenblatt leicht touchiert wird...
... raus ist noch in arbeit.

auch der 180 an der rampe ist noch in arbeit.
...

und anstrengend ist das... im hintergrund tönt verdi...


----------



## Burba (10. Mai 2022)

an der Stepenitz...


----------



## shibby68 (11. Mai 2022)

Schnelle Mittagspause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (11. Mai 2022)

Radwechsel und 1fache Nachmittag Runde


----------



## randinneur (11. Mai 2022)

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal den Pott besuchen. In meinem 1fachen Kopf ist das ein einziges Konglomerat an Zechenstädten. Wenn da lauter so Shibbys grinsend durchs Grüne fahren dann muss ich da mal hin


----------



## shibby68 (11. Mai 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal den Pott besuchen. In meinem 1fachen Kopf ist das ein einziges Konglomerat an Zechenstädten. Wenn da lauter so Shibbys grinsend durchs Grüne fahren dann muss ich da mal hin


Werde hier immer komisch angeguckt wenn ich so debil grinse


----------



## lifty (11. Mai 2022)

randinneur schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal den Pott besuchen. In meinem 1fachen Kopf ist das ein einziges Konglomerat an Zechenstädten. Wenn da lauter so Shibbys grinsend durchs Grüne fahren dann muss ich da mal hin


Köpenick und Umgebung ist auch schön


----------



## Ampelhasser (12. Mai 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Köpenick und Umgebung ist auch schön


Auf jeden Fall.

Hab es mir wie @shibby68 1fach mal gut gehen lassen und früher Feierabend gemacht. 













Ich hatte mindestens genau so viel Spaß wie die Beiden.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (12. Mai 2022)

Heute nur 10km gerollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (12. Mai 2022)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Hab es mir wie @shibby68 1fach mal gut gehen lassen und früher Feierabend gemacht.
> 
> ...


Hatte mich heute noch gewundert warum hier kein Kona in Traumfarbe rum fährt. Wat a dream


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. Mai 2022)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Hab es mir wie @shibby68 1fach mal gut gehen lassen und früher Feierabend gemacht.
> 
> ...


hach


----------



## a.nienie (13. Mai 2022)

gestern war die vorgabe die 100km zu knacken. wir haben hier hauptsächlich weinberge/agrarland, wenig hügel. aber einen davon haben wir uns ausgesucht. die anfahrt über gemischten untergrund, wobei mein kollege eine vorliebe für mauseloch rumpelpisten hat.
#rudel


den kleinen sieht man schon deultich


die meiste zeit in eher offener landschaft, da ist der wald ab kibo-haide schon eine willkommene abwechslung


langsam kommen wir näher, den schmalen pfad kann ich empfehlen...


auffahrt auf asphalt, der kollege mit seiner 12-fach schnaufft ebenfalls. zieht sich, ist aber eigentlich harmlos...


abfahrt über serpentinen


bisschen kalorien nachlegen


bin erst nach 12 weggekommen, also wird es hintenraus wieder etwas hektisch um noch mit dem letzten licht heimzukommen. 21:15 uhr


genaue daten k.a., irgendwas um die 120km und 1.000hm

heute nur heavy carbo reload


----------



## Fliegenauge (13. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gestern war die vorgabe die 100km zu knacken. wir haben hier hauptsächlich weinberge/agrarland, wenig hügel. aber einen davon haben wir uns ausgesucht. die anfahrt über gemischten untergrund, wobei mein kollege eine vorliebe für mauseloch rumpelpisten hat.
> #rudel
> Anhang anzeigen 1476924
> 
> ...


Lieber Andi,
Du tiefstapler waren bei dir sicher 150 und 1400! Ich hat ja schon 100 und 1250…..Pass uff deine Kniee uff jung!


----------



## shibby68 (13. Mai 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (13. Mai 2022)

Wird ein geschmeidiges we


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (14. Mai 2022)

42/18 vom Avenger ist schon doch schneller 36/20 aufm Leafcycles 😀 25km zu dritt, Partypace, die anderen weniger fett und mehr Gänge 😀


----------



## Burba (15. Mai 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (15. Mai 2022)

Macht auch 1fach Freude mit dem Lenker


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (15. Mai 2022)

Heute den Rückweg einer kurzen Besorgungsrunde um die ~25km gestreckt um sich etwas von den Belastungen des Stadtverkehrs zu erholen. Der "relativ neue" Commuter hat mich dann doch eher zu einer Umwegetrailtour überredet:









Hier das schuldige Objekt:



Später dann wurden die Wege etwas seltsamer:







Was es so alles zwischen Autobahnen und Bahnstrecken gibt 🤷‍♂️ 



Dann um den Sonnenuntergang rum durch den Moloch gerollt und daheim angekommen kulinarisch mit Tempeh rumexperimentiert (erfolgreich!)




Soundtrack so: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-oLDNaWeZ8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinhardon (16. Mai 2022)

Ein rundherum toller Tag fand einen wahnsinnig guten Abschluss


----------



## meinhardon (16. Mai 2022)

. 1fach tolles Leben, wie ein bekannter Poet sagen würde


----------



## shibby68 (16. Mai 2022)

Passt auf euch auf


----------



## Burba (17. Mai 2022)

gestern herrlicher Sommertag...


----------



## shibby68 (18. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben 1fachen. 

Gestern zu später Stunde, nachdem die Zwerge im Bett waren ab aufs Rad.
Diese Mischung aus kräftigem Regen und danach Sonne ist einfach genials vong Licht wegen!

War nun wirklich kein großer Sport aber ein tolles Erlebnis.


2900" oder so





sundowner








Bridge-Club?











22km später





Prost bzw. mittlerweile - GUTEN MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN


----------



## Burba (20. Mai 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (21. Mai 2022)

1fach fürs Rudel


----------



## meinhardon (22. Mai 2022)

Sonntag Vormittag mit dem Sohnemann zum Skatepark


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2022)

das wanga ist ein cooles ding.



fies zusammengestückelte rad. rockt auch die flowigen trails.


irgendwie passen mir kona rahmen


trotzdem habe ich etwas schiss einem 25 jahre alten rahmen zu überfordern.
180mm disc vorne schreit förmlich nach elchtest für das steuerrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (22. Mai 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das wanga ist ein cooles ding.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1483055
> 
> ...



Sollte doch nur ein Alltagsschlampendingens sein


----------



## a.nienie (22. Mai 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Sollte doch nur ein Alltagsschlampendingens sein


that's what she said.

aber zumindest einmal muß ein rad bei mir die hausrunde überstehen ;-)


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (22. Mai 2022)

1fach todesmuskelkaterausderhölle


----------



## red_hook (22. Mai 2022)

78km


----------



## shibby68 (22. Mai 2022)

Simple Entspannung am Abend


----------



## meinhardon (23. Mai 2022)

Sonntagabend, Runde zum Entspannen für den Kopf-es half dabei die pinke Psychotherapeutin-good Job











nach den drei Stunden wurde es noch richtig schön
Ich wünsche einen guten Wochenstart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (23. Mai 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Sonntagabend, Runde zum Entspannen für den Kopf-es half dabei die pinke Psychotherapeutin-good Job
> Anhang anzeigen 1483499Anhang anzeigen 1483497Anhang anzeigen 1483495Anhang anzeigen 1483496Anhang anzeigen 1483498
> nach den drei Stunden wurde es noch richtig schön
> Ich wünsche einen guten Wochenstart.


Muss bei den Rahmen immer an die Pornotante denken...Farbe passt dazu 🤣


----------



## Burba (23. Mai 2022)

erste "richtige" Runde mit dem neuen Bike... läuft super🤩


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2022)

ready 2 rvmble


----------



## Rommos (24. Mai 2022)

Unterwegs in Ostfriesland 






…man bleibt nicht ungesehen



…und hat auch interessante Wege


----------



## stuhli (24. Mai 2022)

Carolinensiel.....wir hatten Anfang Mai bissl besseres Wetter


----------



## Rommos (24. Mai 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Carolinensiel.....wir hatten Anfang Mai bissl besseres Wetter
> Anhang anzeigen 1484399


Ist momentan etwas wechselhaft - aber erst mal Hauptsache Urlaub )


----------



## shibby68 (24. Mai 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist momentan etwas wechselhaft - aber erst mal Hauptsache Urlaub )


Daumen sind gedrückt, zur Not mehr Bier


----------



## stuhli (24. Mai 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ist momentan etwas wechselhaft - aber erst mal Hauptsache Urlaub )


Fahrt mal nach Neuharlingersiel ins La Mer. Vorher reservieren.
Tipp: Heibutt oder das Spinatcurry.


----------



## Rommos (24. Mai 2022)

stuhli schrieb:


> Fahrt mal nach Neuharlingersiel ins La Mer. Vorher reservieren.
> Tipp: Heibutt oder das Spinatcurry.


Im Ort waren wir gestern und heute schon 👍 danke für den Tipp


----------



## red_hook (26. Mai 2022)

Bollerwagen am Vatertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (26. Mai 2022)

Auf die Vattas


----------



## shibby68 (26. Mai 2022)

1fach Mal was trinken, ich kann ja nicht nur süßes futtern


----------



## Rommos (26. Mai 2022)

Besuch auf Juist….


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. Mai 2022)

Wenn das so ist









oder wie die Franzosen sagen





VTT 😇





Passend zu Christi Himmelfahrt.Obwohl ein Kellerbier „ Engel “ nennen
schon fast als Oximoron durchgeht.


----------



## a.nienie (27. Mai 2022)

wir wissen alle

deshalb mitten in der nacht aufgestanden und den klump zum kollegen ins auto gepackt.
meine ehemaligen nachbarn haben gleich den jüngsten *velöhead* ambassador mitgebracht.

er durfte aber noch nicht mit auf die tour.

wir sind zu viert los, leistungs- wie auch radmäßig eher gemischt.
achtung für die schaltungsallergiker: kann spüren von kettenschaltung enthalten.

nr. 4 hatte ganz gut zu kämpfen im trekkingrad gruppetto, trainingsrückstand gepaart mit dicken schlappen, stahlrahmen, rohloff, coil federgabel...

dementsprechend sind wir die meiste zeit locker gerollt


schön da. viel landschaft!


stimmung gut. ausschilderung sehr gut. alles gute leute bei dem verein (edit: RSC Weibern). verpflegungsstationen zahlreich, hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich mit einer flasche und ohne trinkblase gefahren...

mein trekkingradhack eines 26zoll cotic simple hat perfekt funktioniert. die kombi aus xking vorne, raceking hinten ist nahezu ideal.

nach der streckenteilung haben wir etwas angezogen, irgendwann war ich alleine, ich sag ja, schalten hält nur auf. demnach ging das kaltgetränk auf @herrundmeister


wir hatten die blöde idee ins vulkan brauhaus zu fahren, dort war die polizei und das ordungsamt gerade dabei alkoholisierte jungmänner in handschellen abzuführen 

also lieber pizza ein paar straßen weiter.

die alkleichen vermietung hatte tag der offenen tür und so genossen wir die italienischen teigwaren mit einer aussicht auf das elend dieser welt ;-)


pizza 2 gab es dann abends nach der bikekitchen. wir haben unser eigenes pizzataxi


glaube 1-2 bier waren auch dabei.


nicht schlecht für einen feiertag!


----------



## shibby68 (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (28. Mai 2022)

Vatertagstour mit Sohn- Trailpark Rabenberg
Wir waren die Einzigen ohne Knieschoner. Krass was die Leute heutzutage für Fahrzeuge auftragen. Bremsen auf dem Trail kann auch keiner mehr. Wozu brauch man denn bei Akkubetrieb so viele Gänge?
War ein schöner Tag. Er hat nur die ersten fünf Minuten der Heimfahrt geschafft, so groggy war er.
Gestern dann wieder Frühdienst.
Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (28. Mai 2022)

Letzter Tag. Abschied fällt schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versteher (29. Mai 2022)

1fach mal raus...🙂

Bei den Pferden nach dem Rechten gesehen...




... dann zufällig einen alten Bekannten getroffen 





🙂


----------



## a.nienie (30. Mai 2022)




----------



## Burba (31. Mai 2022)

ruhiges Rügen 🙂


----------



## Milan0 (31. Mai 2022)

Burba schrieb:


> ruhiges Rügen 🙂


Sind ja alle ab Morgen auf Sylt


----------



## Zerdebberer (31. Mai 2022)

Kleine Runde im Ruppiner Land.


----------



## Zerdebberer (2. Juni 2022)

Heute eine etwas größere Runde gedreht und die Nachbar-Gemeinde rund um Temnitztal abgeklappert. 
So manch ein Highlight entgeht einem wenn man nur mit dem Auto durch die Ortschaften fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friederjohannes (2. Juni 2022)

Fix nach Hause, morgen ist frei


----------



## tonicwaterkaese (2. Juni 2022)

Heutige Tour etwas gekürzt worden durch ein lautes Knacken in der ersten Landung:





Wenigstens das Wetter war/ist gut


----------



## shibby68 (3. Juni 2022)

1fache Biergarten Bummelierung 

.


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juni 2022)

jeder tag ist weltfahrradtag!




so endspurt, heute abend critical mass und der @herrundmeister taucht auch noch auf.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2022)

tonicwaterkaese schrieb:


> Heutige Tour etwas gekürzt worden durch ein lautes Knacken in der ersten Landung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1490372
> 
> Wenigstens das Wetter war/ist gut


Mit Klick kommst du immerhin auch einbeinig noch heim 😅


----------



## friederjohannes (4. Juni 2022)

tonicwaterkaese schrieb:


> Heutige Tour etwas gekürzt worden durch ein lautes Knacken in der ersten Landung:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1490372
> 
> Wenigstens das Wetter war/ist gut





BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Klick kommst du immerhin auch einbeinig noch heim 😅



Florida Man beschde!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Juni 2022)

na, ich hoffe das rechte bein bei @tonicwaterkaese ist noch dran.
aber kaputte achsen schein bei crank brothers leider nicht so selten zu sein, betrifft aber wohl hauptsächlich die eggbeater...


----------



## friederjohannes (4. Juni 2022)

Kaputte Crankbrothers irgendwas scheinen das Forumsmaskottchen zu sein. Ich hatte bisher nur ein Crankbrothers Produkt, eine Sattelstütze. Die hat leider den Sattel nie so richtig geklemmt, der ist immer nach hinten gerutscht. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass die beim Kellereinbruch weg gekommen wäre, aber nein, DIE ist natürlich noch da


----------



## caemis (4. Juni 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Sonntagabend, Runde zum Entspannen für den Kopf-es half dabei die pinke Psychotherapeutin-good Job
> Anhang anzeigen 1483499Anhang anzeigen 1483497Anhang anzeigen 1483495Anhang anzeigen 1483496Anhang anzeigen 1483498
> nach den drei Stunden wurde es noch richtig schön
> Ich wünsche einen guten Wochenstart.


Das Orlowski ist der Hammer - ist das schon lang bei Dir?


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (4. Juni 2022)

1fach langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (4. Juni 2022)

Ich muss immer wieder über mich selbst lachen wenn an Anstiegen der Daumen zuckt und ins Leere greift. Dann weiß ich wieder dass ich heute mit dem Singlespeed unterwegs bin.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juni 2022)

friederjohannes schrieb:


> DIE ist natürlich noch da


DIE haben eben auch ihren Stolz 🤐


----------



## randinneur (6. Juni 2022)

Lost im Löcknitztal. 140km und spektakuläre 500hm. Und tatsächlich fast geschafft, der Treibsandhölle zu entkommen und nur märkischen Premiumgravel mitzunehmen. Geht doch!



Wir mäandern.








durchqueren Steppe und azonale Galeriewälder (i googled that!)




Halten kurz inne




Um dann in schwindelerregende Höhen aufzusteigen (153m)






machen unterwegs neue Freunde




this ain't Kansas, Baby!




Prost!


----------



## shibby68 (6. Juni 2022)

Mal die paar trockenen Minuten nutzen


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juni 2022)

nur eine kleine runde mit den jungs


gemischtes fahrerfeld

zum schluss noch kurz einen snack beim türkischen bäcker


bier gabt es erst zu acht eimer hühnerherzen, die eigentlich nur ein lied können, dieses aber auf ein solides fundament aus bass und schlagzeug stellen, das gut nach vorne geht. ein bisschen wandergitarre und ndw artigen frauen (sprech.)gesang obendrauf. haben leider keine 90min gespielt, aber das ist schon ok, wir saßen draußen am hang und haben den schwalben zugesehen...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. Juni 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (8. Juni 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Das Orlowski ist der Hammer - ist das schon lang bei Dir?


Ziemlich genau zwei Jahre ist es bei mir und jedes Mal ein Genuss! Es passt wie angegossen und ist komfortabel flexy und schnell.
Könnte ich nie wieder hergeben.


----------



## shibby68 (12. Juni 2022)

1fältig


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (12. Juni 2022)

Nach dem durchgearbeiteten Wochenende 1fach mit 13km Umweg Paket abgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randinneur (12. Juni 2022)

So nen Orbit trau ich mich noch nich, dafür heute mal die 200km abgehakt. Zwei drittel offroad, ein drittel Straße. Inklusive Laufkilometer im Treibsand. 🤪


----------



## Burba (13. Juni 2022)

bisschen Rügen Nachlese...


morgens vor "meinem" Herrenhaus...😎










Kirche in Landow


----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2022)




----------



## meinhardon (13. Juni 2022)

Grüße aus Lettland


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (13. Juni 2022)

meinhardon schrieb:


> Grüße aus Lettland Anhang anzeigen 1496992Anhang anzeigen 1496993Anhang anzeigen 1496994Anhang anzeigen 1496995Anhang anzeigen 1496996Anhang anzeigen 1496997Anhang anzeigen 1496998Anhang anzeigen 1496999Anhang anzeigen 1497000Anhang anzeigen 1497001Anhang anzeigen 1497002Anhang anzeigen 1497003Anhang anzeigen 1497004Anhang anzeigen 1497005Anhang anzeigen 1497006Anhang anzeigen 1497007Anhang anzeigen 1497008Anhang anzeigen 1497009Anhang anzeigen 1497010Anhang anzeigen 1497011


Wow🥰 Ne schöne Zeit noch!


----------



## shibby68 (13. Juni 2022)

huiiii tolle urlaubsbilder.

unser kurzurlaub leider schon wieder rum, daher noch schnell was nachgereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (13. Juni 2022)

Feierabend Runde


----------



## shibby68 (14. Juni 2022)

war etwas sauer aber was willste machen. 

Moinsen Rudel


----------



## herrundmeister (14. Juni 2022)

Take the Long Way Home


----------



## Burba (15. Juni 2022)

Rügen Nachlese...












immer wieder schön...


----------



## meinhardon (15. Juni 2022)

Piste










Grüße aus Riga


----------



## versteher (15. Juni 2022)

Sehr cool! 
Grüße bitte den Toni, falls du ihn treffen solltest 😉


----------



## red_hook (16. Juni 2022)

Fantastic day


















5 Stunden Fahrt (ohne Pausen), Kilometer - keine Ahnung


----------



## shibby68 (16. Juni 2022)

Sehr schön. Hier auch 1fach knorke


----------



## lifty (16. Juni 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Hier auch 1fach knorke



Silberrücken?


----------



## shibby68 (16. Juni 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Silberrücken?


Goldbauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2022)

feiertag, immer gerne  

erst rumkugeln


dann rumschrauben


----------



## red_hook (19. Juni 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (19. Juni 2022)

Gewitter hat uns kräftig erwischt aber tolles Licht


----------



## Burba (21. Juni 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (22. Juni 2022)

Aloha ihr 1fachen, 

kleiner Bericht von einer schönen Runde gestern. 
War mir nicht sicher welches Rad es denn gestern sein durfte, da meldete sich spontan ein Gravel-Kollege mit wildem Plastikbomber. 
Plastik darf ja bekanntlich nicht in den Wald aber hab dann mal ein Auge zugedrückt und das super-duper-Marin genommen.


Anreise durch die Felder - schön hübsch dort.





Einbiegen in den Wald.








Genuss pur





Hoch oben senkt sich die Sonne - ein Träumchen








1fach extrem zufrieden





Fakten





Ende


----------



## shibby68 (22. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie sind es die 1fachen Sachen die mich so zufrieden stellen


----------



## lifty (22. Juni 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind es die 1fachen Sachen die mich so zufrieden stellen



1-fach gute Bilder...immer!


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juni 2022)

Schöner Abend trotz plörre


----------



## Docsniper (24. Juni 2022)

Freier Tag vor dem Arbeitssamstag - einmal kurz an und um den See, im Hintergrund rumpelt schon das anrückende Gewitter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTommyGrowls (29. Juni 2022)

1fach pfuibähschwül


----------



## caemis (30. Juni 2022)

Letzten Freitag hab ich mich in den Zug nach Fürstenberg (1 St. nördlich von Berlin), um eine kleine bikepacking Runde mit dem Lobster zu drehen.











Die Nacht verbrachte ich in meiner Hängematte im "Hexenwäldchen" und startete um 5 den zweiten Abschnitt.

Das Resultat in Zahlen:





Die Tour war ziemlich genau aufgeteilt in 50% off road und 50% alles andere. Off road hatte es aber in sich: technische Trails entlang von Seen und Flüssen, tiefe Wälder ohne erkennbare Wege und Sand in den ich knietief versank. Brandenburger Wälder eben. Dazu noch Schlösser, Hochbunker und russische Kinos. Toll


----------



## red_hook (3. Juli 2022)

Grüße aus Schweden
sorry Schalter


...wild campen natürlich


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2022)

rheinstrand, das seepferdchen machen, oder toter mann...


----------



## caemis (4. Juli 2022)

Brandenburg ist eine wüste Hölle. Schon Genosse Rathenau schwärmte vom Märkischen Sand und ich bin uneins mit mir, ob ich die frühmittelalterliche Sumpf- und Waldlanschaft lieber hätte, als Sand. Meine Güte, sowas unnützes auf den Weg zu bröseln. Dabei reimt sich Sand doch schon auf Strand. Da gehört er hin.

Etwas mehr als 80km fixed gear im Berliner Norden. Aus Zeitmangel musst ich die letzten 25km auf die Straße ausweichen, aber gefahren ist gefahren, ne.


----------



## Ampelhasser (5. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (5. Juli 2022)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1511807


Sauber. Gute Stimmung


----------



## meinhardon (6. Juli 2022)

Nachtrag. Schon einige Tage her.







Gruesse


----------



## shibby68 (7. Juli 2022)

Wilde 1fache Runde mit dem Sohnemann


----------



## shibby68 (8. Juli 2022)

Feine Tour


----------



## meinhardon (9. Juli 2022)

Am letzten Samstag ging es am späten Nachmittag zum lokalen Heavy Metal Fest einige Dörfer weiter.
Ich hatte wahrscheinlich mehr Drinks, als zahlende Gäste gekommen waren.



Auf dem Heimweg hat Sie mich abgeworfen.
Asphaltflechte, Brille kaputt und heute noch Rückenschmerzen.
Ich werde alt.
SchönesWE


----------



## Kittie (9. Juli 2022)

sowas festigt die Beziehung ....


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juli 2022)

Aloha liebe 1gänger,

heute mal das gelackte 4c ausgeführt. Wenig Anstregung (darf noch nicht wieder) aber lockere 25 km abgespult und Bierchen in bester Aussicht getrunken.#

Der Gefährt der Wahl





Die Versorgung





Ankunft am neuen Lieblingsplatz





Sonne sinkt und Pegel steigt





POV genießen





Ab nach hause





Bissl anner Straße her





Gute Nacht ihr lieben und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Kittie (11. Juli 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Aloha liebe 1gänger,
> 
> heute mal das gelackte 4c ausgeführt. Wenig Anstregung (darf noch nicht wieder) aber lockere 25 km abgespult und Bierchen in bester Aussicht getrunken.#
> 
> ...


"Doppel-Like" für das Jever 👌


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2022)




----------



## BigMaaaac (12. Juli 2022)

es hat sich zum Sterben unter diesen Gummispanner verkrochen ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caemis (12. Juli 2022)

BigMaaaac schrieb:


> es hat sich zum Sterben unter diesen Gummispanner verkrochen ?!?


Mich treibt die Frage um, ob @a.nienie nunmehr Barfuß fahren muss?!


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2022)

der schuh ist vermutlich bei der ernte unter die "räder" gekommen, ich habe ihn lediglich bis zum nächsten mülleimer mitgenommen, gratis.


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Juli 2022)

Hab den Tag heute mit dem Singlespeed ausklingen lassen.





Dieser Flachwitz musste einfach sein.


----------



## Docsniper (12. Juli 2022)

Einfach Feierabend!


----------



## shibby68 (13. Juli 2022)

1fach den Alltagsbruder bewegt


----------



## Vegeta2205 (13. Juli 2022)

Kleine Runde


----------



## Milan0 (14. Juli 2022)

Ein Einzig 

Meins soll dem Dieb unter dem Arsch wegrosten / brechen


----------



## shibby68 (18. Juli 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (18. Juli 2022)

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kisherceg (18. Juli 2022)

a short ride after work to clear my mind.


----------



## Burba (19. Juli 2022)

die Hitze hat was...😁










wenn's draußen fast Körpertemperatur hat, fühlt sich die Luft irgendwie flüssig (?) an... toll...


----------



## shibby68 (19. Juli 2022)

1fach gelogen


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2022)

erstmal bier kaufen


dann bier trinken


irgendwo da hinter dem zaun spielt die vorband circle of irgendwas so ami hardrock a la guns'n'roses
...
später dürfen dann *deep purple* ran.

eröffnen klassisch mit highway star und der sound ist gut, ian's stimme noch erstaunlich sicher. er bekommt immer mal eine verschnaufspause in der die anderen rumklimpern...

genaue setlist habe ich nicht im kopf, aber sie spielen für mich perfect stranger (gefolgt von space trucking) und für den pöbel ;-) smoke on the water...
zum schluß black night mit der zeile "Black night is a long way from home "...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ian's stimme noch erstaunlich sicher.


Selbiges hat mir mein audiophiler Kollege von "Lieder am See" berichtet.

*Die BMX Bande - 20 Jahre später (koloriert) *


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (20. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1519765


Geiles Gerät! Hattste noch keinen Bock uff Decals vom VR entfernen oder bleiben die?


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2022)

decals sind weg, klebereste sind noch da, die sammeln umweltiges


----------



## red_hook (22. Juli 2022)

_...und noch mal Grüße aus Schweden (mega hilly motor country  ) 


_


----------



## shibby68 (22. Juli 2022)




----------



## Kisherceg (22. Juli 2022)

very hot, very dry and consequently very short outing last morning.





Ooops, just noticed, that the horizon doesn't level, sorry!


----------



## shibby68 (23. Juli 2022)

1fach eine schöne Zeit


----------



## randinneur (24. Juli 2022)




----------



## caemis (25. Juli 2022)

Von gestern:





Seltene Bilder von mir auf dem Rad ...


----------



## rainozeros (25. Juli 2022)

Dann werde ich unter Gleichgesinnten maximalen Reduktionismus auch mal eine 
Tour posten. Dies war meine längste Singlespeed Fahrt. Wollte die 2000hm knacken. Aber das war dann doch zu viel des Guten. War trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis.














und nicht vergessen: Gänge sind für Pussies. 😀

schöne Grüße aus dem Wienerwald


----------



## caemis (25. Juli 2022)

rainozeros schrieb:


> Dann werde ich unter Gleichgesinnten maximalen Reduktionismus auch mal eine
> Tour posten. Dies war meine längste Singlespeed Fahrt. Wollte die 2000hm knacken. Aber das war dann doch zu viel des Guten. War trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis.
> Anhang anzeigen 1522652Anhang anzeigen 1522654Anhang anzeigen 1522655Anhang anzeigen 1522656Anhang anzeigen 1522657Anhang anzeigen 1522658
> und nicht vergessen: Gänge sind für Pussies. 😀
> ...


Das wird schon mit den Höhenmetern. Zur Not, einfach den Berg zweimal fahren.

Hier in Berlin geht das nicht anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Hier in Berlin





caemis schrieb:


> Berg zweimal fahren


Dann fehlen ja nur noch 1900hm


----------



## caemis (26. Juli 2022)

pppffffhhhh


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> pppffffhhhh
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1522987


Bitte noch ein Bild vom Höhenprofil


----------



## lifty (26. Juli 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte noch ein Bild vom Höhenprofil


200x den Müggelberg hoch.  Dürfte ne 500m Runde sein 🤣


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2022)

_----__

die erhebungen sind die autobahnbrücken

edit meint: fick die autokorr.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (26. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> _----__
> 
> die erhebungen sind die autobahnbrücken
> 
> edit meint: fick die autokorr.


bei uns fährst da drunter durch


----------



## randinneur (26. Juli 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> bei uns fährst da drunter durch


Immerhin Downhill!


----------



## caemis (26. Juli 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte noch ein Bild vom Höhenprofil


Büdde:





Ich vertraue natürlich zu 100% auf akkurate Aufzeichnungen ...


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2022)

caemis schrieb:


> Büdde:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523065
> 
> Ich vertraue natürlich zu 100% auf akkurate Aufzeichnungen ...


Da zähle ich aber wohlwollend immer noch um die 40 Gipfel. Q. E. D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (28. Juli 2022)

1fach entspanntes Cruisen im Urlaub


----------



## Kisherceg (28. Juli 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> 1fach entspanntes Cruisen im Urlaub



the paintjob on that 4C is stunning!


----------



## red_hook (29. Juli 2022)




----------



## Triturbo (30. Juli 2022)

Tolle Stimmung im Bild, da bekommt man Fernweh


----------



## nollak (30. Juli 2022)

Irgendwie hat ich mir beim Umbau vom Big Bro mal in den Kopf gesetzt 100km damit zu fahren.

Hat zeitlich irgendwie nie geklappt aber heut war es so weit.

Erstmal gings über Hochwasserdämme am Rhein entlang.




Dann kam der Rhein schonmal in Sichtweite.




Den Rhein hab ich dann erstmal überquert Richtung Pfalz.



Danach gings erstmal weiter durch Wälder, Wiesen und mal über nen kleinen Fluss.






Irgendwann war dann klar das man in der Pfalz ist 




Den Pfälzer Strandkorb hab ich dann auch erstmal zur Pause genutzt!




Weiter gings dann immer noch durch den Wein und ein paar Ortschaft bis der Rhein wieder in die Nähe kam und die zweite Überquerung kam.






Dann gings noch am Altrhein entlang über ein paar flache Trails als Abschluss.




Raus gekommen sind 108km jetzt Essen und Bier in beliebiger Reihenfolge.


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2022)

materialtransport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (30. Juli 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> materialtransport
> Anhang anzeigen 1525298
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1525293



Das Rad ist echt nice. 🥰


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juli 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Das Rad ist echt nice. 🥰


indeed


----------



## meinhardon (30. Juli 2022)

Das Oberdorfer ist auch super. 


Brot und Bier Besorgung heute morgen.


Staubig


----------



## rainozeros (30. Juli 2022)

nollak schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat ich mir beim Umbau vom Big Bro mal in den Kopf gesetzt 100km damit zu fahren.
> 
> Hat zeitlich irgendwie nie geklappt aber heut war es so weit.
> 
> ...



Saubere Leistung. Über 100k mit Singlespeed ist schon ne Leistung! Top! 

Hast du auch ein paar Höhenmeter gesammelt? So ganz flach wird es ja nicht gewesen sein. 😊

Das Brother ist echt schön! Welches Modell ist das?


----------



## nollak (31. Juli 2022)

rainozeros schrieb:


> Saubere Leistung. Über 100k mit Singlespeed ist schon ne Leistung! Top!
> 
> Hast du auch ein paar Höhenmeter gesammelt? So ganz flach wird es ja nicht gewesen sein. 😊
> 
> Das Brother ist echt schön! Welches Modell ist das?


Danke dir!
Ja aber nur 400hm. Bin ja wohnhaft in der Rheinebene um in die Pfalz zu kommen ist es halt erstmal flach  Nächstes mal würd ich evtl mehr reinpacken. Hat aber auch schon gereicht.

Ist nen Brother Big Bro! Mag das Rad sehr, da es nen ziemlich breiten Einsatzbereich hat. Bzw bei mir schon viel mit gemacht hat!


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2022)

lief gestern


----------



## caemis (1. August 2022)

Urlaubsgrüße aus dem Norden ...


----------



## meinhardon (1. August 2022)

Da schließe ich mich an














Grüße


----------



## Burba (2. August 2022)

weniger Meer, mehr Brandenburg...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. August 2022)

#meinhardon an welche Küste biste denn gerade unterwegs?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2022)

langsam wird das wasser knapp


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (2. August 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> langsam wird das wasser knapp
> Anhang anzeigen 1526952


hui, einer dieser Nebenarme linksseitig Flussabwärts?


----------



## meinhardon (2. August 2022)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> #meinhardon an welche Küste biste denn gerade unterwegs?
> 
> Gruss


Ostsee in MeckPomm wie jedes Jahr mit der Familie.


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> hui, einer dieser Nebenarme linksseitig Flussabwärts?


nee, das links ist die offizielle fahrrinne kurz vor mainmündung (in flußrichtung gedacht).


----------



## shibby68 (3. August 2022)

1fach Ausruhen


----------



## herrundmeister (5. August 2022)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. August 2022)

Schöne Räder, gibt es vom re. Rad noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## red_hook (6. August 2022)

Nach einem Monat Radreise erstmal schnell 2,5 Stunden auf die Mühle


----------



## a.nienie (7. August 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (7. August 2022)

mal wieder in Machdeburch...


----------



## Rommos (7. August 2022)




----------



## Kisherceg (7. August 2022)

nice little round in the evening documented with my aging cellphone.


----------



## stuhli (8. August 2022)

Singlespeedig am Rheindamm unterwegs




aber nicht als Single


im Gegensatz zu dem Kollegen hier


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. August 2022)




----------



## gpzmandel (8. August 2022)

Gestern auch mal wieder mit einem Gang unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (8. August 2022)

Grüße vong Borkum her! Kleine Insel. Da muss man schon kreativ werden um ein paar Km zusammen zu bekommen...


----------



## gpzmandel (8. August 2022)

Bener schrieb:


> Grüße vong Borkum her! Kleine Insel. Da muss man schon kreativ werden um ein paar Km zusammen zu bekommen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1530257
> 
> ...


Da musst Du ja ein paar mal die Insel umrundet haben. Mit dem Wetter haste jetzt auch mehr Glück als ich vor 3 Wochen da war. Schöen Zeit auf Borkum.


----------



## stahlinist (8. August 2022)

Mit Trakkingrad auf Greveltoürchen
lief es gestern wie am Schnürchen.
Im Zuge dessen unverdrossen
eben mal den Railway crossen🚂


----------



## Bener (8. August 2022)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Da musst Du ja ein paar mal die Insel umrundet haben. Mit dem Wetter haste jetzt auch mehr Glück als ich vor 3 Wochen da war. Schöen Zeit auf Borkum.


Bin insgesamt 6x nach Ostland und dann zu den Steernkipp Dünen gefahren. Also ja, 6 Runden. Mal größer, mal kleiner. Und noch ein paar Kacheln mitgenommen. 

Wetter: Bombe!  😍

Danke.


----------



## shibby68 (10. August 2022)

1fach Krampiert


----------



## a.nienie (12. August 2022)




----------



## shibby68 (13. August 2022)




----------



## Burba (14. August 2022)

paar Stellen in den Elbauen sind noch feucht...🙄


----------



## shibby68 (14. August 2022)

Urlaub 1fach zuende


----------



## stahlinist (16. August 2022)

Bin ja jetzt wohl doch bis auf weiteres Bewohner von Söderstan. In diesem Land war gestern ein Feiertag namens Mariä Himmelfahrt. Bei mir hieß das dann eher liebliche Gravel-Fahrt.

Kurvenreiche Pisten entlang der Spessartausläufer.




Vorbei an blonden Kühen.




Am Horizont der Odenwald - dort wohnt der Hesse und musste gestern auf Arbeit.




Abfahrt von einem der mindestens sieben Berge.




Feiertag auch bei den sieben Zwergen.




Heimwärts schließlich auf staubiger Strecke durch trockene Felder, Wälder und Wiesen.




Das war dann mein persönliches Mariä Himmelfahrtskommando - ein hübsches Ründchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (16. August 2022)

Gemütliches Cruisen mit dem Sohnemann


----------



## shibby68 (16. August 2022)

Flottes Ründchen


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2022)

gestern zum cx training noch mit dem SiS setup, nady und so.


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2022)

gebäckträger for life


----------



## randinneur (19. August 2022)

Gestern Tour mit dem Bub und gesattelter Packratte. 




Heute alleine das Peregrine durch den matschigen Wald geprügelt. 




Fast vergessen, wie nasser Sommerwald riecht. 

Cheers ihr 1fachen.


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2022)

das nervige an der CMWI; die anreise dauert länger als die eigentliche runde ;-)

dafür hat wiesbaden die vogeltränke


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (20. August 2022)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wiesbaden


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1536722


wenn wir gerade bei bäh sind, ist jemand kommende woche samstag dabei bei der sternfahrt?





						Sternfahrt – Verkehrswende Hessen
					






					www.verkehrswende-hessen.de


----------



## meinhardon (21. August 2022)

Neulich 






Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. August 2022)

gestern mal wieder den Klunker ausgeführt 






ich bin doch nicht so im Arsch wie ich befürchtet habe 😂


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2022)

JohnnyRhabarber schrieb:


> gestern mal wieder den Klunker ausgeführt
> Anhang anzeigen 1537298
> Anhang anzeigen 1537299
> ich bin doch nicht so im Arsch wie ich befürchtet habe 😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1537300


So schlimm kann es nicht sein, wenn du einen Glaskrug mit auf den Berg schleppst


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. August 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Berg


🤭



ist ums Eck


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (21. August 2022)

Heute war das Dicke dran 






Schönen Sonntag allerseits


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (21. August 2022)

Ich bin unfit. Sehr unfit.


----------



## Burba (22. August 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Ich bin unfit. Sehr unfit.


nicht grämen... freu dich über das was geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (22. August 2022)

MrTommyGrowls schrieb:


> Ich bin unfit. Sehr unfit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1537592



Das machen andere mit dem E-Bike.


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (22. August 2022)

Ja gut für n 3 Zentner Typen 6 Wochen nach Corona geht's wohl😅


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2022)

was ein glück, das wasser kehrt zurück...


trotzdem heim


auf einen snack


----------



## MrTommyGrowls (22. August 2022)

Kampf der Schwäche und der Sofaanziehungskraft!


----------



## shibby68 (23. August 2022)




----------



## Peter Lang (23. August 2022)

Heute mal eine Runde im Urlaub gedreht.


----------



## lifty (23. August 2022)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Heute mal eine Runde im Urlaub gedreht.Anhang anzeigen 1538658Anhang anzeigen 1538662Anhang anzeigen 1538662Anhang anzeigen 1538664Anhang anzeigen 1538665Anhang anzeigen 1538667Anhang anzeigen 1538715



Respekt...211km SSP...echt krass!


----------



## red_hook (23. August 2022)

Fly BY Night


----------

